# Member Picture Thread - Post your picture so we can eye-molest you!



## Rajah

Here's a new one to replace the shit that became the old one.

Remember this is not Rants, flaming of people's pics will result in warnings, and constant spammers will be denied access to this thread.


----------



## SaMi.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

this pic is pretty dark but...whateva!





i'll post a better one later, This pic was taken like 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Jigsaw

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

OMG!

Thanks Rajah!


----------



## Fail

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rajah said:


> Here's a new one to replace the shit that became the old one.
> 
> Remember this is not Rants, flaming of people's pics will result in warnings, *and constant spammers will be denied access to this thread.*


Didn't you read, Jigsaw?

Guys, just keep the thread clean. We don't want to have to remove it again.


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



SaMi. said:


> this pic is pretty dark but...whateva!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll post a better one later, This pic was taken like 3 weeks ago.


That could be anyone!


----------



## booned

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me owning at SoulCalibur 4









On my 22nd Birthday


----------



## AussieFan

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice Booned.:agree:


----------



## booned

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I need a bit of manscaping tbh.


----------



## Snowman Daint

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









I get money.









Omn the piss with my mates lolz.









Another one on the ps ith a mate lol 









Drunken Hogan poses :lmao


----------



## SaMi.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

i did some editing so...now you can see me lol!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Some drunken pics 











Sticking away those jars of beer.










Me and my m8 Hennerz










Me and connor


----------



## Craig

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Craig's question.. which of these lovely people was me in June this year... ( People who talk to me on MSN and have been told, DON'T SAY!)










Yes I am young...

This would be me and a lot of friends at Alton Towers, apart from the guy who is getting licked.. hwe just dragged him into the photo at random... :lmao

Seriously


----------



## CFC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me and a friend with 2 police outside a nightclub in Glasgow 




^Inside, very drunk, couldn't even be bothered to smile lol.


----------



## Francise Champion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## killacamt

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Since I haven't met any new wrestlers since I last posted in the original Member Picture Thread, here's the Latest Pic I have when I met Lewis Black


----------



## JM

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Pretty sure the old thread disappeared just after I posted this so I'll do it again...










and another one...


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










PLZ DON'T H8.











Got my babies some new hoodies today. The cold weather is coming soon.


----------



## valentinedivine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Taken a year ago (i stopped dying my hair & had my natural colour when i was working abroad):









More recentish:









T in the Park festival! (i'm the one in the middle)
Yes, i now have purple hair underneath on the right!


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










<3 (That's not really her, its photoshopped on)


----------



## Blasko

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Day I became a man.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*








Yeah..


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Last row of Yankee Stadium









Incase you haven't seen it, let me post it again. All of you "MOFO's" eat your hearts out.


----------



## AfterShade

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Sick picture Icon


----------



## Postage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

......


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Icon™ said:


> Last row of Yankee Stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incase you haven't seen it, let me post it again. All of you "MOFO's" eat your hearts out.


aw crap, I would love to meet the Shaman of Sexy.

And Postage I would like to challenge you to air hockey :side:


----------



## _PX_

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

last month, I was in South Korea for the Haidong Gumdo world championship






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haidong_Gumdo


----------



## Kliqster

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Blade

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Couple of pics of me with the little girl.


----------



## stinger-splash

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*




I'm the one on the left with my white T-shirt. Picture from a party last month.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Just a Couple Old Pics incase some haven't seen them yet. My favorite people I've met thus far.

*Arn Anderson*










*Ricky Steamboat*










*Eric Bischoff*










*My friends Rob and Dale of The NOW!! and Their former manager the lovely Tina Marina*










*My Favorite Howard Stern Wack-packer Iron Sheik*










*One of my Movie Hero's Brian O'Halloran*










*Bud Freakin Bundy himself. David Faustino*










I have way too many more Pics. I may post later. Those are my favorite though.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Big head alert:


----------



## -Y2J-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Miaaaau, you're hot for a zezak


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Postage said:


> Owning random 5 year old Asian girls in air hockey at Mcdonalds is what I do best. I take pathetic to new levels.


Why does this not surprise me.....


----------



## Postage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I want to see a pic of 'CAPITAL X' please.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You do soz for you I have no Digital Camera.

Amish ftw rit?


----------



## Francise Champion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Amber B said:


> Big head alert:


You're pretty and you're hair is dope.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Francise Champion said:


> You're pretty and you're hair is dope.


:agree:

Most recent pic of me...


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Damien.

I love your AA pic and am well jelous!!!

Lol have you noticed though that the shiek has had that T-shirt in everything he's ever seen in?? HAHA Shieky baby for the win!

Still you've inspired me to post some pic of the wrestlers I've met.

Me and Joseph 









My Belt - THE greatest era title IMO.

















^^^ FAT ME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Chrisp I hear ya man. I've met Joe and Sandman as well. Both are great. 



















*Chris Jericho at a N.E.W Show last year*










*Kevin Nash in Lowell Mass (The Greatest Wrestling Weekend of my life personally with Autographs and experiences a wrestling fan could dream of)*










*Roddy Friggin Piper *

*







*


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

AHAAHAHHHHHH NO WAY MAN!!! You just ruined me with Jericho, Nash and Piper!!! You legend!

I've a few more, but none of that calibre!








^ Me an Jimmy









^ Me an Sydal or what ever his funny new ECW name is lol









^ Colt one of the nicest guys I've ever met. He's a fucking merch schister though HAHA!










^ When I was buff, with a MULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLETTTT!!!!!! 


**Edit** 

P.S that Pic with Bischoff is mint, I read his book it's a really good read aint it. 

I'm hoping to get more pics next year, it's hard for me living in Wales. I have to travel to Liverpool or Coventry mostly when people are on their Enlish tours. I go once a year though and it's always worth it!


----------



## Francise Champion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Chrisp_Morg said:


> Damien.
> 
> I love your AA pic and am well jelous!!!
> 
> Lol have you noticed though that the shiek has had that T-shirt in everything he's ever seen in?? HAHA Shieky baby for the win!
> 
> Still you've inspired me to post some pic of the wrestlers I've met.
> 
> Me and Joseph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Belt - THE greatest era title IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ FAT ME!!!!!!!!


 @ you for meeting them all.lol


----------



## undertakeklives

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> Day I became a man.




I always imagined you as a Asian


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Since Chrisp and Damian are posting pics of them with wrestlers, I thought I'd just throw this out there (even though I look terrible):


































Not to the level of Damian's Y2J pic though.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

LMFAO! @ Stevie's face in the pic with you and fat-ass! Dreamer is a legend. I love pic of u and angle too, is it me or are him and Joe not that big RL I'm a tad shy of 6'0''. I thought at least Joe would be that tall, like I know kurt is 5'11''. I was supprised at how tall Sandman was.

I met Shannon too but my mate left his camera in the back of the Taxi, I bever let him forget it because there was a pic of me and foley on it! Worse still, me shaking hands with 2 UK heroes Nigel McGuiness and Doug Williams!!!


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Chillin at the beach


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Damien_Draiman™;6236548 said:


> *Roddy Friggin Piper *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OMG.


You better let me know when you'll be meeting him again so you can pass my number on to him but you have to make him step into a time machine so he can be young again.


----------



## BreakTheWalls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I don't have any pictures with wrestlers. 

Here I am, though.


----------



## _PX_

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Damien_Draiman™ said:


> Just a Couple Old Pics incase some haven't seen them yet. My favorite people I've met thus far.
> 
> *Arn Anderson*
> 
> 
> *Ricky Steamboat*
> 
> 
> 
> *Eric Bischoff*
> 
> 
> 
> *My friends Rob and Dale of The NOW!! and Their former manager the lovely Tina Marina*
> 
> 
> *My Favorite Howard Stern Wack-packer Iron Sheik*
> 
> 
> *One of my Movie Hero's Brian O'Halloran*
> 
> 
> *Bud Freakin Bundy himself. David Faustino*
> 
> 
> I have way too many more Pics. I may post later. Those are my favorite though.


post your women wrestlers pics!


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



_PX_ said:


> post your women wrestlers pics!


Ok. 

*First time with Salinas*










*One of a many I've met Christy Hemme*










*ODB[/B










Tracy Brooks










So Cal Val










Christy Again in Jersey










One of the 25 times I've met Talia Madison (Most of them at the N.E.W shows)










Angelina Love










Tracy Brooks Again










Salinas Again










My favorite because she was all on me in this photo, Peyton "Rain" Banks










The Last 4 Photos are from Lockdown 08 in Lowell Mass. The greatest Wrestling weekend I've ever had in my entire life.*


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I ought to stop coming into this thread. All i do is get jealous of Damien's pics


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


> I ought to stop coming into this thread. All i do is get jealous of Damien's pics


 It's ok. I'm just lucky enough to have met those whom I always wanted to meet under almost always good circumstances and experiences. The only guys I've never met yet that I'm dying to meet: Ric Flair (Who I'm meeting twice in the next 3 months ) Randy Savage (Fat chance of that ever happening), and Sting (Same as Savage). I just need to get photo ops with Hogan, Angle, Windham because I only had enough for their autographs at the time.

*AJ Styles- With me holding the actual original TNA X-Division Title in 2006 (My overall favorite till I meet Flair Next Month*


----------



## Alco

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## CFC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ Funny, your just what I imagined you to look like 

Like to see that, a man enjoying a nice pint


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Damien_Draiman™;6243453 said:


> *Angelina Love*



Awesome.

I work with her uncle and he fucking made my day today (well, technically, she did).

He came up to me and told me that he spoke to Lauren (Angelina Love) over the weekend and he was going to get her to autograph a magazine for me but it was his sister's magazine and a back issue so Lauren says to him "well, ask her if she wants to come to the show on Sunday" and I PISSED MY PANTS. She's getting me two tickets, free. I'm still dumping my pants.

I'm hoping to get some good pics to show you guys on Monday. We're going to the event this Sunday in Oshawa, Ontario.

Fuck yes.

EDIT: Holy fuck, Christian's gonna be there. *dies*


----------



## Lephanto

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice on fb!


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Alcoholic said:


>


You better off saved me a pint.


----------



## I Make Threads

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*Me last year in an outfit I designed. Took me nearly 4 months to make it.*


----------



## JM

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Damien_Draiman™ said:


> *So Cal Val*


Jesus she looks amazing here. As do most of the others but she stood out considerably.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Forum B!tch said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I work with her uncle and he fucking made my day today (well, technically, she did).
> 
> He came up to me and told me that he spoke to Lauren (Angelina Love) over the weekend and he was going to get her to autograph a magazine for me but it was his sister's magazine and a back issue so Lauren says to him "well, ask her if she wants to come to the show on Sunday" and I PISSED MY PANTS. She's getting me two tickets, free. I'm still dumping my pants.
> 
> I'm hoping to get some good pics to show you guys on Monday. We're going to the event this Sunday in Oshawa, Ontario.
> 
> Fuck yes.
> 
> EDIT: Holy fuck, Christian's gonna be there. *dies*


That's Awesome . It's good to know people isn't it? I mean, That's how I've been able to meet as many celebrities and as many wrestlers as I have. I know people. Let me say this about a TNA show, you will be able to get as many pics as you can if you have that desire too. Every single House show or PPV I've ever been too I've met everyone I wanted to meet and thanks to TNA Lockdown, I've meet every single TNA superstar other then Sting. Nothing beats the experience of a live event from TNA. 

I hope CC is there for your sake. Hell, I've had my fun and met everyone under great circumstances and I hope everyone else that goes to TNA shows do as I well. I seriously hope everyone here that goes to TNA meets everyone they wanna meet.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Damien_Draiman™;6243453 said:


> Ok.
> 
> *First time with Salinas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My favorite because she was all on me in this photo, Peyton "Rain" Banks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure Filth... I think if I was going to meet them I'd have to have a quick "5knuckle shuffle" in the toilet first.
> 
> I'd absoloutly jizz my pants otherwise, oh God especially with Rain. I want to give her babies! Great pics.


----------



## CFC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Outside Sea Nightclub & Crystal Lounge in Glasgow City Center

Im the one at the back with blondeish hair


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You're so lucky Damien! How do you meet so many wrestlers??


----------



## EGame

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

sweet pics man.


----------



## Callow

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I have some pictures with Paul London and Candice, but my nan can't work my camera and zoomed too much in on my face.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Pft.

I have met the Handbangers (Of which the couple hundread of us were playing hide and seek with), and I'm meeting Eugene next month.

Suck on my nipple, bitches.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'd suck on your nipple if you were meeting Piper. YOU ARE NOT WORTHY.


Just have to point out how badass Salinas' hair looks in that picture. Also, her eye make-up. Wow, what kind of cool people have that sort of eye make-up?? They must be awesome people.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Me next to 1 of the greatest wrestlers ever, Kenta Kobashi.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Oh I'm sorry, but this takes the win atm for me ^^^ 

How can you top Kobashi!!!!

...sexy Rain is a close second :yum:


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

What about the Best In The World?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> You're so lucky Damien! How do you meet so many wrestlers??


You are veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeery beautiful


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Benjo™ said:


> What about the Best In The World?


Don't get me wrong he's good, but he's no Kobashi! A little over rated imo!


----------



## Drowning Pool Goddess

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I haven't taken new ones in a while. D:


































kdone


----------



## Alco

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^Beautiful.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Forum B!tch said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I work with her uncle and he fucking made my day today (well, technically, she did).
> 
> He came up to me and told me that he spoke to Lauren (Angelina Love) over the weekend and he was going to get her to autograph a magazine for me but it was his sister's magazine and a back issue so Lauren says to him "well, ask her if she wants to come to the show on Sunday" and I PISSED MY PANTS. She's getting me two tickets, free. I'm still dumping my pants.
> 
> I'm hoping to get some good pics to show you guys on Monday. We're going to the event this Sunday in Oshawa, Ontario.
> 
> Fuck yes.
> 
> EDIT: Holy fuck, Christian's gonna be there. *dies*


Goddamnit why can't i know any famous people's relitives.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> You're so lucky Damien! How do you meet so many wrestlers??


Part of it is because I'm a autograph and celebrity whore basically. I love meeting Wrestlers, Musicians, Actors, writers, comedians etc. It's a big part of the reason why I have such money problem sometimes :$. I will say this though, it's awesome knowing people that can get you to meet these people and it helps in the long run if you help others with what they need. (although I'm a little peeved at Brian for running to Morrison and not telling me. It's all good though bro ). 

Anytime anyone I know is in the area or at a convention I'm at, I'll help them get whomever they wanna get. Especially at the MHCC here in Poughkeepsie. On a good day I can get 12 autographs and 7 photo ops and obviously they are all for free. I also help my friends get either extra autographs or get them to get photos with their favorites.

Also, you are very beautiful. Just thought I'd mention that. 

I decided to post pics *without*celebrities too (rare I know)

*Holding up my wood plaque of the 2008 Stanley Cup Champion Detroit Red Wings *










*Pimping it out with my friend Joe at my friend Amy's Wedding*










*Chilling with my friends at a bar (I have the hugest fucking crush on Erin, the girl on the left of me.*


----------



## Jake_p53

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me headbanging in the window of our Melbourne hotel with a ukulele, haha. Was there for the weekend for the Disturbed show, to see Alter Bridge namely. My mate is a sick photographer.










Paulie (my mate) and I at the hotel door, marking out a little bit for the room number.

That'll do.


----------



## Stainless

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










On holiday in Malia, Greece.

Smashed with my cousin.


----------



## stinger-splash

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Damn Damien your pics are... well awesome. I saw most the beautiful SoCalVal pic ever, then I scrolled and I saw Salinas' amazing boobs and I scrolled once again and I saw my personal favourite: RAIN! Respect man! Awesome pics!


----------



## McCross

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


>


You're a babe.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










I decided to go more au naturel instead of plowing any make up on for you ******* (besides my Amy Fucking Winehouse dashes, though I made them smaller).


----------



## Bogey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That stud's cool Forum B!tch.Even after what I've said before,I might consider getting one.


----------



## valentinedivine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Stainless said:


> On holiday in Malia, Greece.
> 
> Smashed with my cousin.




Which one are you? When was this photo taken?
I worked in Malia, most amazing period of my life ever! 
i know the place inside out, and everyone who lives/works there!
i miss it so much


----------



## Jake_p53

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Forum B!tch said:


> I decided to go more au naturel instead of plowing any make up on for you ******* (besides my Amy Fucking Winehouse dashes, though I made them smaller).


The ******* wouldn't be the ones you were plowing make-up on for though, no?

That earring looks heavy tbh.


----------



## Stainless

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



valentinedivine said:


> Which one are you? When was this photo taken?
> I worked in Malia, most amazing period of my life ever!
> i know the place inside out, and everyone who lives/works there!
> i miss it so much


on la right, got back on wednesday, was there for two weeks.

mental as fuck, smashed up chasers, Union, Coyotes and Venue most nights. Quite liked Factory too.

Stopped at the Mirage, just off the main strip next to domino's.

Immense fortnight.


----------



## Drowning Pool Goddess

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Forum B!tch said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v152/Yzerman/002-1.jpg[/MG]
> 
> I decided to go more au naturel instead of plowing any make up on for you ******* (besides my Amy Fucking Winehouse dashes, though I made them smaller).[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> You are hot, make up or no make up.
> 
> and I see you did get your nose pierced! Did it hurt?


----------



## stinger-splash

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me on holiday, this past summer:

Jumping in a lake



At Eagle's Nest


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Jake_p53 said:


> The ******* wouldn't be the ones you were plowing make-up on for though, no?
> 
> That earring looks heavy tbh.


LOL, nah, I was just joking. All of my earrings look heavy but they aren't. People like to touch them to see how heavy they are and they are surprised by how weightless they actually are.



Drowning Pool Goddess said:


> You are hot, make up or no make up.
> 
> and I see you did get your nose pierced! Did it hurt?



It hurt like HELL. I don't even want to remember it, lol.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

.................


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Have a shave young Kenneth :side:


----------



## Rumitus

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Too embarrassed to post any kind of large version. 

Before hair cut: 









After hair cut: (ignore the stupid camera tan, I'm not really purple)


----------



## Jake_p53

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Shitty beards ftw, Kenny.

Glad I'm not alone.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Keep the beard. I was growing one but shaved it off this morning.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Everyone should sport an "Andy Murray" at least twice in their lifetimes. I include females in this statement.


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I've posted these Alter Bridge pics in the Rock thread. I think they came out pretty damn good.



My daughter Livinia turned 7 over the weekend, she wanted to go bowling.


----------



## Nov

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Your daughters cute Rajah. Nyway her's a few pics of mine: *(IM THE ONE WITH THE BROWN HAIR AND PINK TOP)*




























Yeah so i'm a metro,,,,, shut up.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm REALLY pissed off because my camera proved how fucking shitty it was. Sorry about the fucking pathetic quality of these pictures but here are some from No Surrender. It also has a garbage battery. I fully charged it the night before and it ended up dying soon after my Christian came out. Fucking gay. I also recorded some of the entrances and for some reason, the camera makes us look like we were further away. We were in the 10th row so yeah, we were pretty fucking close to the ramp.

A lot of the pictures are smokey because of the fireworks. The smoke just hung around forever.

When my love Christian came out, I could hardly breathe. We must get married.

First up, Roode came out in the back of the arena and was talking on his cell.









Shots of the arena.

















Hector Guerrero.









Sting.









PJB and Rock N' Rave Infection match.

















Awesome Kong and ODB match.

















3D and Abyss/Matt Morgan match.

















Sheik Abdul Bashir.









Angelina Love.









Velvet Sky.









So Cal Val.









Jay Lethal and Sonjay Dutt match. 









My lover, Christian Cage. Intentional ass shot.

























Samoa Joe.









Samoa Joe getting owned by Sting.









Finally, Roy (Angelina Love's uncle, I work with him) brought me over to meet Angelina. We walked up to her and he said "Lauren, remember when I told you about my friend from work?" and she looked at me and said "yeah, nice to meet you!" and she fucking HUGGED ME and then asked if I had fun and I of course said yes, it was awesome. I wish my camera didn't die like an asshole so I could have gotten a pic with her but I did get her and Velvet Sky to sign my newspaper with Angelina on the front.










I had an awesome time and I fucking hope they come back soon. By then, I'll have a better camera. I have more pictures and some videos I recorded of some of the wrestlers entrances but I don't want to rape this thread too much right now so I will post more later.


----------



## Becoming

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I thought Shiek Abdul Bashir was Sabu for a short second. Shows how much attention I pay to wrestling these days.


----------



## Bogey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Those Sting pics were the coolest.Especially the one of him punching Samoa Joe in the gut.


----------



## BreakTheWalls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Just me.










Me and my girlfriend.


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rajah said:


> I've posted these Alter Bridge pics in the Rock thread. I think they came out pretty damn good.
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter Livinia turned 7 over the weekend, she wanted to go bowling.


Is that at Moorabbin Bowl?


----------



## Flea4120

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

This was about a month ago at a party in memory of my friends dead cat, Cornwallace. Also, I have lost about 20 pounds since May-ish, but no one probably remembers what I looked like.


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao

A party for a dead cat?

A dog maybe...


----------



## Nov

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Myspace sadly

Got a haircut after that though.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Richie™;6277920 said:


> Myspace sadly
> 
> Got a haircut after that though.


Lol please don't take offence, but I thought you were in prision for a brief moment!


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

No offence taken. My bedroom is sort of a prison in it's own right. Needs more room!

btw, that's my bathroom...


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

ADD ME ON MYSPACE RICHIE

Are you wearing a scarf in that top picture, Nov?


----------



## Nov

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Uuummmmmmm....Maybe.








I'm not a ****** I promise.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I would wear a scarf if I had one. My neck gets cold.


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Richie™ said:


> Is that at Moorabbin Bowl?


Boronia.


----------



## Flea4120

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Richie™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> A party for a dead cat?
> 
> A dog maybe...


Haha, yeah, it is a little redic. I just went to drink some beers!


----------



## Jake_p53

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Nov said:


>


Your hair is rad, but ditch that 'pointing' pose. It's horrible.

o ya.










What I'm hoping for within the next couple of months tbh.


----------



## _PX_

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

the Australian team in the Haidong Gumdo World Championship


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The what what of what what?

That a martial art?


----------



## _PX_

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

yes it is
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haidong_Gumdo


----------



## Jigsaw

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao

:lmao

Damien is a fucking lucky bastardo!


----------



## 3Dee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Fair few pictures here 

First lot from when i was at WWE during April 










































This lot from the League 2 Play-Off Final at Wembley; Stockport vs Rochdale


----------



## CM_Jobber

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Mega pictures mate^^^^^^^
I haven't been to the new Wembley yet,but hopefully Sunderland will get there soon!!!!!!


----------



## 3Dee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Forget about these ones 

Masters Football at Wembley Arena 


























































































Some cars from the Canary Wharf Motorshow and the Excel Motorshow


























































Apparently I'm not Hitler 










For some reasons i was drawn with glasses :frustrate:


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*Newest Pic. Just got my hair done, almost Bald and I just bought my 17 Replica Title . None other then the WWF Winged Eagle title. The Ultimate Warrior Belt.*










*One more pic of me holding up my 3rd favorite Replica Title I own (behind the Old school WWF I.C Title. and the Hogan 86' Belt)*


----------



## St Faint

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Im in the red shirt


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That pizza looks amazingly good.


----------



## St Faint

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It was the best I ever had around here.


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice haircut bro. Ehh, since I'm here...


----------



## ces4r87

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



This is my ugly self!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Why do you have fake lights in your picture....


----------



## Drowning Pool Goddess

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Just....because.


----------



## ces4r87

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Forum B!tch said:


> Why do you have fake lights in your picture....


i dont know, i was just messing around wit my webcam's software.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Icon™ said:


> Nice haircut bro. Ehh, since I'm here...


Thanks Bro. You rock the shades well yourself. 

*More With my Title Belts. I only have 4 out. The rest are in plaques because either they are Deluxe-Ultra Deluxe Replicas, or They have alot of signatures on them. I carry one one the signed belts around because I have two of them. Here is the Signed belt. My ECW World TV Title signed by Jericho, Scorpio, Credible, Dreamer among others*



















*My Sawblade Attitude Era Belt.*










*And yes, I own a John Cena Spinner Title. I actually like the title because it was different.*


----------



## Kliqster

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me and my elephantine.

Originally called Green Elephant. Now known as Green Elephant Nilbert.

Yeah, I'm 20. What are you gonna do about it?


----------



## ces4r87

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Two more pix of me!

















So tell me, how ugly am I??

...and these are pics i took of cm punk n santino at madison square garden


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I rock ruff and stuff with my afro puffs


----------



## CFC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*








- me and my 2 best pals. Im on the left








- sneaky shot at the stripclub


----------



## Es.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You're awesome ^


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice shot on the sly


----------



## CFC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*








- Found this one as well. At a house party yesterday. Me up the back with my trusty red stripe.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

No Tennants?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

How is Red Stripe.


----------



## St Faint

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

ahhaha nice strip club picks. I like how your friend has his hand on her boob too. Solid post.


----------



## CFC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Chrisp_Morg said:


> No Tennants?


I know it might be considered shit to insult your home brew, but yeah, I'm going to anyway. Tennants is the worst beer I have ever tasted in my life, I hate it


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*













YES, I KNOW. I'M GORGEOUS!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CFC said:


> I know it might be considered shit to insult your home brew, but yeah, I'm going to anyway. Tennants is the worst beer I have ever tasted in my life, I hate it


I've never tried it, Brains SA is nice though - (SA is the Swansea area code where I'm from) give it a go!


----------



## Princess Xtyne

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

i havent posted pictures in such a long time...









took this while i was walking along the river in Windsor, my lovely new home. 









my residence building, Macdonald Hall...Mac Hall rocks 









my dorm room...i never know how my bed looks like that everyday









my life for the month of Sept...and yes....our faculty have gone on strike 









yeah....it took me forever to realize i had a mirror in my dorm...so i took advantage of it 









you can kinda see that the other side of the room is empty...thankfully i dont have a roommate yet









i dont know why i'm wearing my keys even tho i'm in my room...

so yeah


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Wow, Babyboy smiling ohmi!

Looking good, Christine.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BabyBoy said:


> *snip*


OMG U WHITE MEXICAN WANNABE!!


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Wow, Princess' pretty


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Richie™ said:


> Wow, Princess' pretty


:lmao


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Here's a few fun ones (I've since lost the goatee):










*Me and Angela Gossow from Arch Enemy










New Alumni Convocation










Me and Abyss










CC










Bubba Ray










Shinobu










TAKASHI UP YOURS BLASKO*


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Christian looks so good to eat in that picture.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Should have kept the goatee, dele.


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^^^ I'm thinking about bringing it back.



Forum B!tch said:


> Christian looks so good to eat in that picture.


I was so intimidated by him, but CC is super nice.


----------



## Flea4120

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Since people say I look like Carlito I tried to grow facial hair. :side:


----------



## Rez

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



dele3344 said:


> Here's a few fun ones (I've since lost the goatee):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Me and Angela Gossow from Arch Enemy
> *


I envy you.


----------



## Jimthor The Oblong

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me and some bloke:










Doing the normal stuff...:


----------



## Jigsaw

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Flea4120 said:


> Since people say I look like Carlito I tried to grow facial hair. :side:


CARLITO!!!


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Flea4120 said:


> Since people say I look like Carlito I tried to grow facial hair. :side:












Really?


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It's blurry, but its me at the gym.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Jimthor The Oblong said:


> Doing the normal stuff...:


Is that you in the GIF?? That's so cool! I've never seen this move but it looks really good


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rez said:


> I envy you.


Yeah that pic was taken literally 2 minutes after they finished their set.


----------



## Rez

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



dele3344 said:


> Yeah that pic was taken literally 2 minutes after they finished their set.


VIP Pass?


----------



## the main event

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Flea4120 said:


> Since people say I look like Carlito I tried to grow facial hair. :side:


Please don't make that face. It's disturbing. Really.


----------



## dangreenday

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

ME WITH JOHN CENA - AVIREX STORE - ORLANDO FL








ME WITH CANDICE MICHELLE - WRESTLEMANIA 24 - ORLANDO FL








ME WITH RICK THE SIGN GUY - VIRGIN MEGASTORE - ORLANDO FL








ME WITH BATISTA - VIRGIN MEGASTORE - ORLANDO FL








ME WITH MICKIE JAMES AND TORI WILSON - BEST BUY - ORLANDO FL








ME WITH CHRIS JERICHO - VIRGIN MEGASTORE - ORLANDO FL


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Sweet pics fella!!

Candice looks fitter on TV though! Mickie Looks great..so fit


----------



## dangreenday

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

cheers man, all the divas were so hot when your there,

i also met Victoria, armando estrada,jessie and festus,kofi and Layla, but i didnt get pics with them just OF THEM


----------



## stinger-splash

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Sweet pics. Damn when I come back from TNA in London I'll post mine. Christian, Angle, AJ and the BP are the ones I really want a picture with.


----------



## dangreenday

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

i love seeing people with kurt angle cus hes a legend, so good luck man


----------



## Dead Soul

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Flea4120 said:


> Since people say I look like Carlito I tried to grow facial hair. :side:


Na mate. you look more like Sideshow Bob.


Icon™ said:


> It's blurry, but its me at the gym.


Who you trying to impress? Did you blur the image on purpose so that your rolls of fat dont show?


----------



## Drowning Pool Goddess

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm baffled. I keep looking and looking at the first pic of DPG, but I still can't seem to see anything under that shirt.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BabyBoy said:


> I'm baffled. I keep looking and looking at the first pic of DPG, but I still can't seem to see anything under that shirt.


What like a bra?

That's a _good_ thing... We should get matching hats, anyone?


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

No. Like cleavage, tits....nothing.


----------



## Drowning Pool Goddess

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Sorry.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Now you've gone and hurt her feelings. That's nasty, I can see boobs. Could be worse she could have a big fat ass! That'd suck.


----------



## Alco

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Drowning Pool Goddess said:


> Sorry.


Can't say I'm not dissapointed.


----------



## Callow

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

ME WITH CANDICE MICHELLE - WRESTLEMANIA 24 - ORLANDO FL









I got my picture taken with her then too, i think i kind of remember you :lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Is her shoulder busted up?


----------



## Drowning Pool Goddess

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Alcoholic said:


> Can't say I'm not dissapointed.


I AM SORRY D:

But I don't want to have this whole big thing again, so you all will suffer.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I mean, your shirt was open and there is nothing under it. I don't see what the whole ordeal was before.


----------



## Drowning Pool Goddess

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Some of them were bad I guess.

But I was only doing it because I was told WF needed more girls so I gave you all the gift of tits. I was only joking.

I didn't intend on it being a topic of many discussions.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It's okay, Malia.


----------



## Drowning Pool Goddess

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










LOL PAST AND PRESENT INNIT


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That's not cool. Now I'm going to have to crop that child picture out so that I can j/o to it in peace.


----------



## Drowning Pool Goddess

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Nitemare said:


> That's not cool. Now I'm going to have to crop that child picture out so that I can j/o to it in peace.



I like to make people work for their pleasure. :side:


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Nitemare said:


> That's not cool. Now I'm going to have to crop that child picture out so that I can j/o to it in peace.


You'd j/o to 'that' ?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*












It's an old picture of me when I had red hair.


----------



## Drowning Pool Goddess

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



$$$FOLEY$$$ said:


> You'd j/o to 'that' ?



D: I am not THAT bad D:


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Drowning Pool Goddess said:


> I like to make people work for their pleasure. :side:


Not cool.



$$$FOLEY$$$ said:


> You'd j/o to 'that' ?


Yeah, I just want to masturbate to that sweet 4-year-old... oh yeah, baby.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Old Pic/New Pic time since I find more older pics since this thread has been re-opened:

Older Pics:

*Chris Daniels at the doubletree hotel Lockdown Weekend*










*Jason F'N Mewes!!!!*










*My Red Wings Plaque (I'm getting a Steve Yzerman Jersey Plaque made for me)*










New Pic:

*My girl loves it when I pose*


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hi, Frank Caliendo.


----------



## Kliqster

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Drowning Pool Goddess is pretty divine for a girl on a wrestling forum. Not that the rest of you are bad or anything, well maybe some of you are, but I try not to judge based on a diamond in a sausage party so it's all cool.










Busting out the Action Man inside me fo tonite's partay.

I do American better than an American does American.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Forum B!tch said:


> Is her shoulder busted up?


No, just her face


----------



## dangreenday

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Callow said:


> ME WITH CANDICE MICHELLE - WRESTLEMANIA 24 - ORLANDO FL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my picture taken with her then too, i think i kind of remember you :lmao



yeah?? can you post yours and see if i remember you 2???
were u on the video as well that was posted on wwe.com i got on there


----------



## CFC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Another trip to the stripclub this weekend. 

Here are some photos:










My friend Mark (left) and me right.










Me trying to look like a bouncer lol.


----------



## St Faint

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Dead Soul said:


> Na mate. you look more like Sideshow Bob.
> 
> 
> Who you trying to impress? Did you blur the image on purpose so that your rolls of fat dont show?


Fuck off buck. Buddy's in pretty good shape. Yeah he doesn't have Randy Orton abs but there's not that much fat there. I've got a gut about the same size, the difference is im 175 pounds.


----------



## IC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CFC said:


> Another trip to the stripclub this weekend.
> 
> 
> *Me trying to look like a bouncer lol*.


For fancy dress or to try and help you with sneaking into clubs?


----------



## CFC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Instant Classic™;6316196 said:


> For fancy dress or to try and help you with sneaking into clubs?


The latter 

It seemed to work 

Only a matter of weeks left till I'm of age anyway.


----------



## Jimthor The Oblong

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Is that you in the GIF?? That's so cool! I've never seen this move but it looks really good


Aye, that's one of my finishers, i call it the Helixplex 

Some choice pictures from tonight:


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ole! Nice pictures dude


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

In just 3 1/2 weeks, witness this: 









Turn into THIS: 









Oh its real. It's DAMN REAL. Stay tuned...


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

My dog Casey


----------



## dangreenday

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

awwww what an amazing dog  i LOVE Dogs!!


----------



## JM

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Don't post many of me but here are some more.










Mid summer, backyard, being awesome.










Early summer. I believe this is a cab. Back of a car anyway.










Another from early summer, with the peeps just off the dance floor.


----------



## Callow

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You remind me of Sylar in that last picture.


----------



## Super Delfin

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Stray cat that I let hang out at my place alot. Thought he died this week but he returned today after an absence of a couple days which is unusual for him. The little kids around here named him Skittles, which I think is lame for a boy cat, but I just go with the flow. He is pretty cool.


----------



## CFC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*








Myself on the left hand side. Taken 2 weeks ago in Glasgow city center.


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Why is it that CFC's pics are always blurred?


----------



## CFC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Richie™;6344895 said:


> Why is it that CFC's pics are always blurred?


Shitty camera phones and highly amatuer photography...


----------



## JM

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

looks like a typical camera phone picture to me.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

yeah camera phones suck with pictures, i took one of my guitar to test it out and you couldn't really see much. i had to edit it. And how did you get it too show up at night, mines like crap when it's outside.


----------



## 3Dee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

T'is like my clutter corner, with all my DVD's, model cars and PSP Games (Y)


----------



## Tristan Kist

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

UMD for the lose.


----------



## 3Dee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Dodgeball for the win.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Good call on all of the dvd's but the West Ham United one.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










From the Summer  I like miss it already even though Fall just started, lol.


----------



## stinger-splash

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Beautiful pic CM!
Here's a pic of me (on the left). Typical pic for a football trip when you're on the bus with mates from the fan club and some belgian beer.


----------



## Alco

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I don't approve of the right guy's shirt. :side:


----------



## SaMi.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



stinger-splash said:


> Beautiful pic CM!
> Here's a pic of me (on the left). Typical pic for a football trip when you're on the bus with mates from the fan club and some belgian beer.


is that Dr. Evil in the background? :side:


----------



## stinger-splash

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Alcoholic said:


> I don't approve of the right guy's shirt. :side:


I knew you wouln't, that's why we're rivals



SaMi. said:


> is that Dr. Evil in the background? :side:


Lol at this picture he indeed looks like him.


----------



## Bogey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That's a pretty big bag Skittle.


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Super Delfin said:


> Stray cat that I let hang out at my place alot. Thought he died this week but he returned today after an absence of a couple days which is unusual for him. *The little kids around here named him Skittles*, which I think is lame for a boy cat, but I just go with the flow. He is pretty cool.


I'm sure they did. New CM stalker anyone?????


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

lol, Dont worry Dele you'll always be my #1 stalker


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Either Skittle has a really big bag or she's 3 feet tall


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Sticksy obviously has no experience with the BIG bags


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Certs should've known that i wasn't serious :$


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> lol, Dont worry Dele you'll always be my #1 stalker


<3



Certs said:


> Sticksy obviously has no experience with the BIG bags


It's not the size of the bag.... oh wait, it is...


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

here's the guitar pic I took


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Certs said:


> Sticksy obviously has no experience with the BIG bags


What do you expect from such a "inexperienced" lad such as Sticksy?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm too tired to laugh right now.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Just rep me then.


----------



## Titania

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hey WF


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao


----------



## Titania

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Fresh Prince of Nickster, you're a bloody asshole. If you're going to laugh at me rather than post pics of yourself, why don't you get the fuck out of this thread?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Seriously Nickster that was pretty fucking low. This thread was closed before because of shit like that.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Was laughing at King of Kings repping me but whatever.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Fresh Prince of Nickster said:


> Was laughing at King of Kings repping me but whatever.


Well your welcome


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Settle down, it was a misunderstanding.


----------



## Bogey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Titania said:


> Fresh Prince of Nickster, you're a bloody asshole. If you're going to laugh at me rather than post pics of yourself, why don't you get the fuck out of this thread?


That sign with your WF name on it was pretty funny though.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Titania said:


> Fresh Prince of Nickster, you're a bloody asshole. If you're going to laugh at me rather than post pics of yourself, why don't you get the fuck out of this thread?


Sheesh man up.


----------



## BreakTheWalls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Here's a pic of my new tattoo so far. The story behind it is that when I was really young, I planted an orange seed while visiting my Grandma and Aunt in Florida. It's now a full grown orange-bearing tree in their back yard, which I felt was a cool symbol of my growth as a person and my relationship with them. So, the little boy looking up at the tree is me, obviously. The flower pot is where it all started. The roots spell out GROWTH. I still have some coloring on the tree and roots to do, as well as the sun rise that's going to be behind the whole thing. That's why the boy and the flower pot are silhouetted. The rays from the sun are going to come out around the whole tree, and there might be some silhouetted birds flying off in the distance.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Damn that's big, btw. 

I'm sure you hear that often 

Looks awesome btw


----------



## T.B.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

faded.










HAHA...nice.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Next time I'm at Jax's I'll spam his pictures in this thread.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice tattoo BreakTheWalls. Nice story behind it as well 

Cannot wait to get my first here in the next bit


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BreakTheWalls said:


> Here's a pic of my new tattoo so far. The story behind it is that when I was really young, I planted an orange seed while visiting my Grandma and Aunt in Florida. It's now a full grown orange-bearing tree in their back yard, which I felt was a cool symbol of my growth as a person and my relationship with them. So, the little boy looking up at the tree is me, obviously. The flower pot is where it all started. The roots spell out GROWTH. I still have some coloring on the tree and roots to do, as well as the sun rise that's going to be behind the whole thing. That's why the boy and the flower pot are silhouetted. The rays from the sun are going to come out around the whole tree, and there might be some silhouetted birds flying off in the distance.


I love the story

I don't reckon it needs any more.


----------



## Kronic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*@Break the Walls*

Nice story and *RESPECT* for going threw all that pain to get it, if you were in pain that is.


----------



## Dead Seabed

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I once had longish hair. That is no longer the case.


----------



## the main event

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice pic, Otacon. Fuck, I need to stop being so fucken cheap and buy a digital camera lol.


----------



## Dead Seabed

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I agree. With a much harsher world out there, Lord knows we need more girls to post pics. But my opponent Kaneanite says we need less woman on our boards and more mods. He wants to raise membership prices and pander to shady lobbyists by merging with other message boards. Kaneanite: out of touch and dangerous.

I am Otacon and I am approve this message.


----------



## Suck It

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Here is a picture of me going to my formal:

woohoo i got the pic there haha.


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

O.M.F.G


When BIE met AWESOM-O.


Boys be jeluz.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao 

I marked


----------



## Snowman Daint

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Beer bath 


Me and some mates (I'm 2nd from the right)


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BIE said:


> O.M.F.G
> 
> 
> When BIE met AWESOM-O.
> 
> 
> Boys be jeluz.



:lmao! That's awesome (o:side

When did you guys meet? Did you know each other before?


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









I'm on the left, hammered drunk.


----------



## Snowman Daint

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Sex Pistols, good band . Looks like Six Pistols though?


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nah, it's an e. It's just really faint.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BreakTheWalls said:


> Here's a pic of my new tattoo so far. The story behind it is that when I was really young, I planted an orange seed while visiting my Grandma and Aunt in Florida. It's now a full grown orange-bearing tree in their back yard, which I felt was a cool symbol of my growth as a person and my relationship with them. So, the little boy looking up at the tree is me, obviously. The flower pot is where it all started. The roots spell out GROWTH. I still have some coloring on the tree and roots to do, as well as the sun rise that's going to be behind the whole thing. That's why the boy and the flower pot are silhouetted. The rays from the sun are going to come out around the whole tree, and there might be some silhouetted birds flying off in the distance.


That's epic. I'm getting my first tattoo Saturday (my 18th birthday, it's illegal to get one before then in Chicago even with your parent's consent). Wish I could come up with a tat' that has meaning like that behind it.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Some pics from my first match and then a random pic I took of myself later that day.

Fisherman suplex:









Just took a big punch:









The initial lock-up:









Me being sexy:


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Awesome dude. Where do you wrestle for?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

East Coast Professional Wrestling, it's a small Jersey indy that runs all over the Northeast, very family-friendly style of action. Actually a pretty good promotion in that regard, and draws about 200-500 per show which is mad impressive. Actually Icon you just reminded me to PM you; I wanted to a few months ago when I found out you were also training to be a pro wrestler but just never got around to it, I'll do that now haha.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Spartanlax said:


> Some pics from my first match and then a random pic I took of myself later that day.
> 
> Fisherman suplex:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just took a big punch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The initial lock-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me being sexy:



Shit 'lax you're dropping pounds faster than the ftse-100!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Lax has a sexy gut.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Thanks "Big C", who I'm sure is someone I like and don't recognize due to a name change. And FB, this gut is just for you. <3 xoxoxox


----------



## Blasko

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Pudgy son of a bitch.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Spartanlax said:


> Thanks "Big C", who I'm sure is someone I like and don't recognize due to a name change.


Nah I'm just some jobber who you wouldn't know.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Aren't most Independent wrestlers nowadays? 

Good for you, man. Wrestling can't be easy, but if that's your dream, I wish ya' the best and good luck pursuing it.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Awesome pictures Spart.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Gr8 pictures Triple C!


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Some pics I had on my comp and cell









This is a picture that my art class drew today in Class.

Trip








sunset








sunset part 2








Tent








camping ground








some big crater








See above


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Pictures of yourself, perhaps?


----------



## stinger-splash

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Some pics of a party this weekend:

First lots of weed:


Then shooting: 


And finally crashing:


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I hope you didn't do it in that order! shooting guns after smoking weed sounds like a bad idea, lol.


----------



## stinger-splash

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nah actually we were just shooting on a bottle of beer It was pretty fun tho.


----------



## pctune

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## RKO920

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*











I <3 Hoodies


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










I was in a chatroom in another forum earlier. LOOK AT MY EYE K.











We were so bored we just fucked around. It was actually extremely funny at times. I am LadyPage, incase you were wondering. Jimmy Page was a fuck factory in the 70's. I came.


----------



## ryu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Here is some of my pics. Hope you all like it.

In this pic IM in my grey jacket.



Thts me




From LA, Calfornia


----------



## Bogey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Forum B!tch said:


> We were so bored we just fucked around. It was actually extremely funny at times. I am LadyPage, incase you were wondering. *Jimmy Page was a fuck factory in the 70's. I came.*


Are you saying you're Jimmy Paige's illegitimate daughter?


----------



## Nov

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*




















I'm cool alright?!


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*My Amazing Day At LOTR:*

*Posing with The Head Cheerleader and The Franchise. The New Triple Threat (He signed my ECW TV Title. All I need is RVD left) *










*Two Of The Legendary Four Horsemen and I won the Contest and ate lunch with them!!!!!!*










*Saving The Best for Last, The Legendary Ric Flair. I talked to him for a couple Minutes (lucky enough to do that) and I'm not going to lie, I cried and almost fainted*


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

OMFG.


----------



## Rockstar

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Must you always make me jealous Damien :'(. Your so lucky to meet Ric Flair.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Mr.Edge™ said:


> Must you always make me jealous Damien :'(. Your so lucky to meet Ric Flair.


Dude, this may have been it for me too. To me it can't get much better then Flair, Tully, JJ and Shane. I wiped out 4 of my top in one day. I'm extremely lucky.


----------



## Bogey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Damien_Draiman™;6397163 said:


> Dude, this may have been it for me too. To me it can't get much better then Flair, Tully, JJ and Shane. I wiped out 4 of my top in one day. I'm extremely lucky.


Getting a picture of Flair is awesome enough but that shirt made it even better. And Shane Douglas really looks old.


----------



## Rockstar

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Damien_Draiman™ said:


> Dude, this may have been it for me too. To me it can't get much better then Flair, Tully, JJ and Shane. I wiped out 4 of my top in one day. I'm extremely lucky.


No doubt. It definetly does not get any better then that. 

Just out of curiosity, have you ever met Edge?


----------



## T.B.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Tully fucking Blanchard is STILL the man.

sweet pictures bro


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Mr.Edge™ said:


> No doubt. It definetly does not get any better then that.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, have you ever met Edge?


I've met him, but no pic. He refused . "Autographs Only" he said.


----------



## Rockstar

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Damien_Draiman™ said:


> I've met him, but no pic. He refused . "Autographs Only" he said.


Thats a shame. Did you get to talk to him at all? Was he a alright guy?


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Mr.Edge™ said:


> Thats a shame. Did you get to talk to him at all? Was he a alright guy?


I believe he's an alright guy, because I could tell he was in character when I met him because he said "Consider yourself lucky you got an autograph." In a way that you can just tell that it wasn't serious.


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> I hope you didn't do it in that order! shooting guns after smoking weed sounds like a bad idea, lol.












*I WANNA KISS YOU*



Damien_Draiman™ said:


> *My Amazing Day At LOTR:*
> 
> *Posing with The Head Cheerleader and The Franchise. The New Triple Threat (He signed my ECW TV Title. All I need is RVD left) *


Did you get Target coupons?


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It certainly does not get much better than that Damien. Good shit


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Richie™ said:


> :lmao! That's awesome (o:side
> 
> When did you guys meet? Did you know each other before?


Sorry for the late reply, I've had a shit week with uni work and boy troubles!

We known each other online for about 4/5 years and we decided now I am in Wales we should get our arses in gear and meet.

Awesom-o brought BIE a dragon and lunch and a chihuahua purse. He only did it so I can teach him photoshop. I'm not stupid. Mwhahaha


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Damien, all you need to do is convince Ole Anderson to take a picture with you. Of course, Ole might randomly go off on one of his classic rants about how Vince McMahon ruined wrestling.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



dele said:


> Did you get Target coupons?


Nah, I forgot all about it at that moment, I wish I did. Interesting fact here. He's signed belts quite a few times but he told me he really appreciates the ones like mine were the actual title holders sign and not some indy guys who never stepped foot in ECW. I showed him how I had Rhino, Crazy, etc and how him and RVD were the last two to solidify it. It was great. He's really awesome in person. That's how I feel though, one of the best I've ever met.



Headliner said:


> Damien, all you need to do is convince Ole Anderson to take a picture with you. Of course, Ole might randomly go off on one of his classic rants about how Vince McMahon ruined wrestling.


I'm going to the NWA Convention in North Carolina next year, so I just might .


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BIE said:


> Sorry for the late reply, I've had a shit week with uni work and boy troubles!
> 
> We known each other online for about 4/5 years and we decided now I am in Wales we should get our arses in gear and meet.
> 
> Awesom-o brought BIE a dragon and lunch and a chihuahua purse. He only did it so I can teach him photoshop. I'm not stupid. Mwhahaha


 Did you enjoy my beautiful country?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










First tattoo. Got it about two hours ago, I'm really pleased with how it came out. It's so vibrant, exactly what I was going for. Anyways, the chinese symbol means "courage" for those of you who are wondering.


----------



## stinger-splash

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'd never let a tatto on my body, but I always find it interesting what the tattoos mean.


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me after I finished carving my Jack-O-Lantern!


----------



## Flanny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Cool Pumpkin lol

off topic: 1000 posts


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Razer my boy! You followed through with the tattoo I see. Went with decent size for a first. Motto for mine is go big or go home 

Looks good btw.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



bruteshot74 said:


> Razer my boy! You followed through with the tattoo I see. Went with decent size for a first. Motto for mine is go big or go home
> 
> Looks good btw.


For sure, man. I'm not big on being deceiving, actually have wanted a tattoo for a couple of years now. Good spot for a first, I'll be getting plenty of more. Thanks for the compliment btw, appreciate it. 

You best post yours when you get it, I need to see it.


----------



## Jigsaw

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*








I was really really tired.

There, the secret is unveiled.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Do your parents known thier 10 year old son is using the PC?


----------



## Bogey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Emperor DC said:


> Do your parents known thier 10 year old son is using the PC?


Give him a little credit. I'd say about 13 tops.


----------



## Jigsaw

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Bogey said:


> Give him a little credit. I'd say about 13 tops.


Wow, correct guess :argh:


----------



## Snowman Daint

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Bogey The Genious


----------



## T.B.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

about to go yard-o










If you can guess the MLB hat I have on, I'll give you 20 million credits.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Pitt Pirates? I don't want the credits, give them to my boy JiGSaW


----------



## T.B.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Certs said:


> Pitt Pirates? I don't want the credits, give them to my boy JiGSaW


Nice guess Certs...

Here's a hint: it's a vintage hat (logo hasn't been used since 2006), and the team is from the NL West. Should make it considerably easier.


----------



## Dead Seabed

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Who are the Arizona Diamondbacks?


----------



## stinger-splash

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Lol I didn't know Jiggsaw was THAT young. Hello kid


----------



## Bogey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Otacon said:


> Who are the Arizona Diamondbacks?


I'm guessing it's the snake D. I thought at first it was the Mets orange and blue NY logo.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Otacon said:


> Who are the Arizona Diamondbacks?


He said VINTAGE, and unfortunately Mark Grace's career is older than the Diamondbacks 

Seriously, I think they are the only team that has changed their hat recently in the NL West. Unless the Padres did?


----------



## Flanny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

lol at Jigsaw never knew he was that young.


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

He sort of looks like my little brother. And my brother is annoying as hell. The Scandinavia-syndrome?


----------



## T.B.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Otacon said:


> Who are the Arizona Diamondbacks?


Atta' boi.

Want the credits Oty, or should I give them to Bogey?


----------



## Jigsaw

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



T.B. said:


> Atta' boi.
> 
> Want the credits Oty, or should I give them to Bogey?


Me plz.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Is that too big? Idc.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Razor M.W. said:


> First tattoo. Got it about two hours ago, I'm really pleased with how it came out. It's so vibrant, exactly what I was going for. Anyways, the chinese symbol means "courage" for those of you who are wondering.


Did it hurt?


I saw a girl with black stars going up the side of her neck going towards the back of her neck and it looked cool. I always wanted to get something with my 3 country flags incorporated into it but I have no idea what to get or even where. At one point, I thought of getting a pegasus with the wings spread out and the colours of the flags going across the pegasus, fading into each other (pictured much better in my head than described) on the back of my neck.


----------



## Bogey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Do it Forum B!tch!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I think it would look dumb on me though, lol. It would be cool to get one in the spot I want to get it on but if it looks gay, I don't want to have to live with it or have to save up to get it removed.


----------



## BMR

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Gonna put a picture in but I don't know how.


----------



## Deadman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

My girls. My 6 1/2 yr old and 1 day old.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Otacon said:


> I once had longish hair. That is no longer the case.


Damn. You clean up nice.

:yum:

I need to get some pics of me. So can I show off my sexiness.

I swur. I have some!


----------



## Postage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Deadman: You have 2 very cute kids. Lucky man.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Congrats on the new baby girl Deadman!


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Awww! That is so adorable Deadman, I can't wait to have a baby. 










Before we went to my friend's 21st b-day party


----------



## Dead Seabed

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



T.B. said:


> Atta' boi.
> 
> Want the credits Oty, or should I give them to Bogey?


That guy. Or keep them and buy yourself some rims.


NCIH Damage said:


> Damn. You clean up nice.
> 
> :yum:


Ewwy! Diggin' it tho.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Awww! That is so adorable Deadman, I can't wait to have a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before we went to my friend's 21st b-day party


 Looking good as normal.

Deadman congrats on the baby.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Headliner, the only thing that changes in your picture is the shirt you're wearing.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Awww! That is so adorable Deadman, *I can't wait to have a baby.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before we went to my friend's 21st b-day party


Oh dear god, don't say that with some of the hormone ridden Kids we have around here.


----------



## Nov

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Deadman™ said:


> My girls. My 6 1/2 yr old and 1 day old.


Aaawww that's cute.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Emperor DC said:


> Oh dear god, don't say that with some of the hormone ridden Kids we have around here.


CUM TO PAPA.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Fresh Prince of Josh said:


> CUM TO PAPA.


No, I don't fancy contracting AIDS.


----------



## Stainless

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Suited and booted at a friend's 21st.


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Headliner said:


> Is that too big? Idc.


You're black?? Since when?!?!

Due to this revelation we can no longer be net buddies, soz.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

_One of the funniest things i've ever read!!_


----------



## Bogey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



AWESOM-O said:


> You're black?? Since when?!?!
> 
> Due to this revelation we can no longer be net buddies, soz.


That reminds me of the how long have you been a black qb question they asked Doug Williams when the Redskins won the Super Bowl. The answer is obvious unless you're Michael Jackson.


----------



## HBKBretHart

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Congrat's Deadman, You have 2 cute kids.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Pretty big political statement by Gaz there loz.


Fresh Prince of Josh said:


> Headliner, the only thing that changes in your picture is the shirt you're wearing.


I know stfu dont say that in public asshole.


AWESOM-O said:


> You're black?? Since when?!?!
> 
> Due to this revelation we can no longer be net buddies, soz.


But, but, but, I support Obama too.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Forum B!tch said:


> Did it hurt?
> 
> 
> I saw a girl with black stars going up the side of her neck going towards the back of her neck and it looked cool. I always wanted to get something with my 3 country flags incorporated into it but I have no idea what to get or even where. At one point, I thought of getting a pegasus with the wings spread out and the colours of the flags going across the pegasus, fading into each other (pictured much better in my head than described) on the back of my neck.


Sorry for the late response but no, it didn't. Maybe it's because my arm has a lot of meat/muscle and it's a good spot to get a tattoo but I was pain free the entire time. If anything, it was more of a nagging pinch for an hour and a half rather than "hurting" type of pain. Definitely more painful to sit there and wait to see the finished product rather than getting needles dug into your skin. It'll be worth it if you know for sure what you want, it's like an addiction. You'll never truly understand till you get your first tat', I'm craving for another one right now.


----------



## Dead Seabed

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Headliner said:


> But, but, but, I support Obama too.


You mean the Communist Muslim Arab terrorist from Morocco who's not black like you?

Yeah, I like that guy too.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

STFU you better hope he supports Mexicans or else it's back to your homeland.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Razor M.W. said:


> Sorry for the late response but no, it didn't. Maybe it's because my arm has a lot of meat/muscle and it's a good spot to get a tattoo but I was pain free the entire time. If anything, it was more of a nagging pinch for an hour and a half rather than "hurting" type of pain. Definitely more painful to sit there and wait to see the finished product rather than getting needles dug into your skin. It'll be worth it if you know for sure what you want, it's like an addiction. You'll never truly understand till you get your first tat', I'm craving for another one right now.


I have the same thing for piercings. I have two in each ear and a nose ring and now I want a tongue ring. I wont go all out and cover myself in piercings or anything, it's just that the nose ring was different for me than just having my ears pierced and it looks awesome. I think if I ever got a tongue ring, it would be the last piercing I would get. I wanted a Monroe before but it would be too much going on my face with the nose ring. That's enough for me.

I tried to find the best picture I have on my computer of my younger brother's tat. You can see the tiger's head and one paw. He has the tiger going down his neck "scratching" it. Looks awesome. Wish I had a better pic of the damn thing....










My older brother (in the red) and his friends last halloween. I lol'd at this picture.










The stupid sister making stupid long face and big eyes.


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Chrisp_Morg said:


> Did you enjoy my beautiful country?



i'm here for 3 years my dear


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Forum B!tch said:


>


OMG @ the blonde... please don't tell me she's Canadian


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Wait that's your sister?? You two could seriously be twins!


----------



## ZanderM

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Thought that pic of your sister was an old one you FB, really look alike.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BIE said:


> i'm here for 3 years my dear


Sweet, Wales is mint


----------



## Bogey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Wait that's your sister?? You two could seriously be twins!


Yeah. Either that's you or you have an exact clone for a sister. What is you/she looking at anyway?


----------



## Deadman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I assumed when she said "The sister" she was referring to herself. Kinda third person or "his" sister (aka herself).


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Certs said:


> OMG @ the blonde... please don't tell me she's Canadian


Yeah, she is 



You guys suck. I don't have a sister. I am the stupid sister.


I win.


----------



## BMR

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Here's a pic of me and my buddy from his wedding last weekend, I'm on the right.










Here's a pic of my nephew Brayden and my dog Cosmo.


----------



## Postage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The dog is cuter then the kid.


----------



## Xain

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BIE said:


> O.M.F.G
> 
> 
> When BIE met AWESOM-O.
> 
> 
> Boys be jeluz.


I love e-meets.

You 2, come to my house.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Xain said:


> I love e-meets.


I do too, but for some reason this brown haired guy named Chris and cameras always seems to be there when I show up.


----------



## Bogey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> I do too, but for some reason this brown haired guy named Chris and cameras always seems to be there when I show up.


:lmao I think you're safe on forums. That only happens with chat-room buddies.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

........


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> I do too, but for some reason this brown haired guy named Chris and cameras always seems to be there when I show up.


Maybe you shouldn't tell her your gonna show up next time.


----------



## Anarchy Bri

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I got my first tattoo today!










On my wrist. I like it lots.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> I do too, but for some reason this brown haired guy named Chris and cameras always seems to be there when I show up.


I haven't met him yet, only a matter of time though :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

For some reason, I have a feeling I've seen you before sticksy, going by your pics.


----------



## Richard Flair

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



King Kenny said:


> For some reason, I have a feeling I've seen you before sticksy, going by your pics.


He does a lot of hardcore gay porn  [/little britain]


----------



## Seb

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ You stole that line from Little Britain 



King Kenny said:


> Enjoy all.


9/10.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Thank you, dear. 

I will strive for that 10!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You get a 10 from me everytime :side:


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Chrisp_Morg said:


> Sweet, Wales is mint


it's alright.... the blokes are complete wanksters but...


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Can you tell which one is me? I bet you can't 




























??


----------



## Super Delfin

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Motorboating and taking shots in between a slutty girl's tits whose name I don't even know while dressed as Hitler = Win in my book


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao That picture OWNS. She looks to be enjoying herself.

Good stuff Certs btw.


----------



## IC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

There's a lot of win in the last two posts.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao at Delfin.

Certs, I fear clowns.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Super Delfin said:


> http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/808/hitlertitssd1.jpg
> Motorboating and taking shots in between a slutty girl's tits whose name I don't even know while dressed as Hitler = Win in my book


Thats a win in everyone's book


----------



## Kliqster

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Something to do with Oktoberfest, Delfin?

I went to a Bavarian Beerhouse last night and oh yes, it was messy and wench filled.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me drunk-ish on the lounge :$










Whenever i can get my stupid internet security fixed up so it allows Facebook again i'll post some more pics.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I remember my old computer blocked Myspace once. Can't you just go on the options and change it.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



the king of kings said:


> I remember my old computer blocked Myspace once. Can't you just go on the options and change it.


Don't have the password


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


> Me drunk-ish on the lounge :$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever i can get my stupid internet security fixed up so it allows Facebook again i'll post some more pics.


A/S/L and do you like clowns?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Delfin, I fucking love you.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Certs said:


> A/S/L and do you like clowns?


18/M/wherever you want 

And i like clowns. Especially those with black face paint. Why? :side:


----------



## Jim

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


> 18/M/wherever you want
> 
> And i like clowns. Especially those with black face paint. Why? :side:


You look like a f***ing yobbo!


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*Nick, why are you raiding Evan Bourne's profile?* :side:

*Yikes, Nick you call me a Westie bogan. Pot, meet kettle.*


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



sXe_extremist said:


> *Nick, why are you raiding Evan Bourne's profile?* :side:
> 
> *Yikes, Nick you call me a Westie bogan. Pot, meet kettle.*


Yeah i call you a westie bogan. I on the other hand live close to the beach. Not a westie


----------



## Jim

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


> Yeah i call you a westie bogan. I on the other hand live close to the beach. Not a westie


Westralian and proud of it 
But I'm the absolute opposite of Bogan. White, MC/UC. tbfh.

@ Ben: :lmao - He does look kinda like Sydal


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Xain said:


> I love e-meets.
> 
> You 2, come to my house.


Provide me with custard creams and I'll be there.



Super Delfin said:


> Motorboating and taking shots in between a slutty girl's tits whose name I don't even know while dressed as Hitler = Win in my book


You are insanely awesome.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



sXe_extremist said:


> *Yikes, Nick you call me a Westie bogan. Pot, meet kettle.*


I couldn't find any shots of me on the beach but you can have the next best thing, me in my pool


----------



## Super Delfin

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kliqster said:


> Something to do with Oktoberfest, Delfin


No it was just a Halloween party. That girl is supposed to be from the Wizard of Oz, but I thought she was supposed to be some kind of German or Dutch girl at first tbh.



Spartanlax said:


> Delfin, I fucking love you.


You're my boy Lax! You're my boy!


----------



## Jim

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


> I couldn't find any shots of me on the beach but you can have the next best thing, me in my pool


Hi Gurrls...Come ride my 'Pool Noodle'...... If you know what I mean :side:


----------



## IC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Since Halloween is a few days away everyone should post Halloween pictures!










Me and my boyfriend three years ago










Me and my best friend last year










I had a little too much to drink, lol. I'd be the worst cop


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Those are very nice pics

Pm me with the others


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

OMG....


----------



## Daredevil Jeff

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Certs said:


> OMG....


I, ehhhhh, concur?


----------



## Jigsaw

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Skittles, you can jail me up whenever you want hon. :yum:


----------



## stinger-splash

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Those pics left me speechless Skitlle

Long Live Halloween!


----------



## Snowman Daint

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Damn Skittle, You know I hate it when you do this lol...Your fit .


----------



## AfterShade

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Picture malformed.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Since Halloween is a few days away everyone should post Halloween pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my boyfriend three years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my best friend last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a little too much to drink, lol. I'd be the worst cop


:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Bogey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Since Halloween is a few days away everyone should post Halloween pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my boyfriend three years ago


Your boyfriend looks a little like this guy Skittle.


----------



## T.B.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Certs said:


> OMG....


HAHA...you knew it would happen.

Anyway, I don't have my costume worked out for the Friday night parties yet (think I'm just going to go as "The Man In The Mask" from The Strangers). 

BUT, here is my Colbert-O-Lantern:










Halloween havoc b!tches


----------



## IC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm going as James Bond, seeing as the new movie comes out on October 31st. May go see it and then on to Halloween parties etc afterwards


----------



## Guest

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Bogey said:


> Your boyfriend looks a little like this guy Skittle.


Why are you looking at him? >_>


----------



## AfterShade

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I thought the Bond movie came out Novemember 7th?

Saw comes out this Friday, and Role Models is coming next week. 

RM's movie looks fuckin hilarious


----------



## T.B.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Burn™ said:


> I thought the Bond movie came out Novemember 7th?
> 
> Saw comes out this Friday, and Role Models is coming next week.
> 
> *RM's movie looks fuckin hilarious*


"NO I DON'T WANNA TAKE MY PANTS OFF!"

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## AfterShade

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

McLovin! And Ronnie 

Why did you kick out the tent? You think just because I am black that I did it! :lmao


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



۩_JiGSaW_۩;6435563 said:


> Skittles, you can jail me up whenever you want hon. :yum:


Now this is a first one.










Take a seat, right over there.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Burn™ said:


> I thought the Bond movie came out Novemember 7th?
> 
> Saw comes out this Friday, and Role Models is coming next week.
> 
> RM's movie looks fuckin hilarious


SAW has been out for a week already dude. Role Model's does look pretty awesome, Sean William Scott is usually good in all his comedy roles.


----------



## AfterShade

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



bruteshot74 said:


> SAW has been out for a week already dude. Role Model's does look pretty awesome, Sean William Scott is usually good in all his comedy roles.


Oh really? I somehow figured it would come out on Halloween


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Instant Classic™ said:


> I'm going as James Bond, seeing as the new movie comes out on October 31st. May go see it and then on to Halloween parties etc afterwards


It doesn't open here until November 14th. FUCK.


----------



## AfterShade

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Famous Burn 

Here is me on my 19th birthday, about three months ago piss DRUNK 

Boston Pizza Sports Pitcher


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I feel sorry for your liver, Thats one big glass.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Since Halloween is a few days away everyone should post Halloween pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my boyfriend three years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my best friend last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a little too much to drink, lol. I'd be the worst cop


Now you just made me really want to go to a party this holloween, since i still don't know what i'm doing fori t.


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Burn™ said:


> Famous Burn
> 
> Here is me on my 19th birthday, about three months ago piss DRUNK
> 
> Boston Pizza Sports Pitcher


There's no WAY that's a glass. More like a JUG!!


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You gotta be one of the stupidest people on this forum.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Richie™ said:


> There's no WAY that's a glass. More like a JUG!!


He did not say it was. He said it was a Pitcher, which it is.



God Richie. :side:


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Burn™ said:


> Famous Burn
> 
> Here is me on my 19th birthday, about three months ago piss DRUNK
> 
> Boston Pizza Sports Pitcher


How'd you manage to get alcohol at 19 at a restaurant (I assume that's where you were?)? Haha, props on that.


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

This poster sums up my life:


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Razor M.W. said:


> How'd you manage to get alcohol at 19 at a restaurant (I assume that's where you were?)? Haha, props on that.


Drinking age is 19 in Canada. Where I live though it is 18


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Pssshhh Canada.

In Oz, it's 18. In France, it's something like 14-15.


----------



## HeAT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Consumption is 16 for France and 16 for the UK as far as I'm aware. Purchasing it in the UK is 18; not sure about France.


----------



## Deadman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Icon™ said:


> This poster sums up my life:


Should also say "I am willing to marry the bosses daughter if it will get me ahead in business.":side:


----------



## Mr. Kanefan

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



HeAT said:


> Consumption is 16 for France and 16 for the UK as far as I'm aware. Purchasing it in the UK is 18; not sure about France.


Nah it's 18 to buy and drink in the UK. Although if you're eating a meal at a resturant then you're allowed a glass of wine. Sorry if you were talking about that.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










LIKE, WOAH, A CAMERA, LOLOLOLOLOL.


----------



## AfterShade

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah drinking age is 19 here in Canada. And its called a Sports Pitcher

Me and other friends shared it, I would have had alcohol poisoning if I did drink all of it


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Fuck, you guys are lucky. Still can't do it legally for a couple more years.


----------



## HeAT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kanefan4E said:


> Nah it's 18 to buy and drink in the UK. Although if you're eating a meal at a resturant then you're allowed a glass of wine. Sorry if you were talking about that.


Yup, 18 minimum to buy but 16 minimum to drink.


----------



## CM_Jobber

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^^^^^^^Are you sure? Is that just in Newcastle,cos i'm almost certain its 18 in the rest of England,mate


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah you find me anywhere that will let you drink at 16, even though it'd be useless to me now, it would've been nice to know back then


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You Boys are full of it. 18 is the limit in UK, they are thinking about bumping it to 21.



Burn™;6443055 said:


> Yeah drinking age is 19 here in Canada. And its called a Sports Pitcher
> 
> Me and other friends shared it, I would have had alcohol poisoning if I did drink all of it


Poisoning? You'd be alright son, get it down you.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Fucking U.S. limit, I think it might get changed though.


----------



## AfterShade

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I doubt that they will change the US limit. Maybe Obama can come through tho


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nah he's against that stuff, he's said that his drug use was a big moral mistake, not sure about drinking though.


----------



## AfterShade

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



the king of kings said:


> Nah he's against that stuff, he's said that his drug use was a big moral mistake, not sure about drinking though.


Still the amount of money/time they would need to spent in order to change the law wouldn't be worth it in his mind.

Then again I live in Canada so what would I know


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I don't how much money it would cost, they'd probasbly gain money since more people buying it.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Chrisp_Morg said:


> Poisoning? You'd be alright son, get it down you.


Thats what we like to hear!!!


plus I'm guessing its canadian, so it's as weak as water and tastes like gnats piss! so therefore harmless!


----------



## Rockstar

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



.Big.C. said:


> Thats what we like to hear!!!
> 
> 
> plus I'm guessing its canadian, so it's as weak as water and tastes like gnats piss! so therefore harmless!


I have to disagree. Canadian's arent known for our beer because its crapy, its because its good. But I guess, each to his own or whatever that saying is.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



.Big.C. said:


> Thats what we like to hear!!!
> 
> 
> plus I'm guessing its canadian, so it's as weak as water and tastes like gnats piss! so therefore harmless!


Might not be German beer but is not that bad...our beer has one of the highest alcohol percentage to


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Shut the fuck up and post picture you homos.

/thread.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Forum B!tch said:


> Shut the fuck up and post picture you homos.
> 
> /thread.


I didn't know you became mod.


----------



## HeAT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM_Jobber said:


> ^^^^^^^Are you sure? Is that just in Newcastle,cos i'm almost certain its 18 in the rest of England,mate


The minimum age is 16, obviously not in clubs but with supervision and whatnot.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



HeAT said:


> The minimum age is 16, obviously not in clubs but with supervision and whatnot.


Yeah it's true. But only if you're eating, which is silly if you ask me.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

A whole page without pics? :no:


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Certs...you're black?


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nah, I'm in the middle.


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice. A/s/l?


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

21/f/Chicago. CM Punk is awesome


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

..sounds familiar. Hmmm.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kanefan4E said:


> I didn't know you became mod.





It's called a member picture thread, not a "lets discuss legal age of alcohol consumption from wherever we all live for 10 pages" thread.

Again,


----------



## AfterShade

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao at whoever said Canadian Beer is awful tasting.


----------



## stinger-splash

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Belgian beer still rocks the world. Just drunk a great Hoegaarden.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Drunken Spartanlax dressed in full wrestling gimmick cutting promos on kids that come to the door for candy = a fun Halloween.


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

With the girlfriend...


----------



## the main event

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Bored....don't ask.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I haven't posted a picture in awhile.. so hide your eyes.


----------



## Kliqster

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










My costume was Indiana Jones in the 2nd Hour.


----------



## MrJesus

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Excellent. Excellent and hot.


----------



## Mellow420

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Did somebody else dress up as George Lucas or Steven Spielberg?


----------



## T-C

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



the main event said:


> Bored....don't ask.


I'm officially asking.


----------



## Blasko

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'd make a crack at Spartanlax, but I might get warned again...


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Jay, you got warned for that?

Can I give you, like, "make fun of my picture" privleges?


----------



## AfterShade

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> I haven't posted a picture in awhile.. so hide your eyes.


You actually look a little like Jake Delhomme, pretty shocking


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*











I know I just posted a pic the other day but you're gonna shut the fuck up and worship the Red Wings like the little bitches you are. Enjoy them in all their mirror-so-it's-backwards glory.


----------



## Bogey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm a Rangers fan but I'll convert. :agree:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Forum B!tch said:


> Enjoy them in all their mirror-so-it's-backwards glory.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AfterShade

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I won't rip on the Red Wings mainly because I don't want to get bitched back at? Deal?


----------



## Flea4120

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I was the Green Bastard for Halloween. Everyone that asked what my costume was said "huh" after I told them. Apparently Green doesn't show up well on this girls camera, but the costume was not nearly that dark. Also I couldn't find a green mask so I had to go with black.








This one is a little better








Here is myself and my friend who was Gene Shalit


----------



## AfterShade

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao you wanted to be Green Bastard, but instead dressed in all black clothing.


----------



## Flea4120

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Burn™ said:


> :lmao you wanted to be Green Bastard, but instead dressed in all black clothing.


Its not all black it is all green with a black mask cause I couldn't find a green one.


----------



## Francise Champion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Damn Jade. You still look so fine.


----------



## BreakTheWalls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Sporting my new Yankees Jacket...


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao


----------



## Francise Champion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Icon reminds me of AJ Styles. Maybe its the pose.


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The kids got an early present from eBay yesterday.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Meh. I miss the old comments in the old thread making fun of " rambo" ( in first pic 3rd kid & im first kid on left) lol. Oldies must remember. These were sick fucking nights though. So i decided to repost

















LMFAO. This is to great not to put up. Notice the vampire tooth ( he really has it)










Recreate the comments on this pic plzzzzzz


And this one is actually really recent and no thats not a ciggerate in my hand its my shirt











Peace.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Trampolines are awesome. 

Kids in wifebeaters? Not so much


----------



## RKO920

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm not in a beater. :side:


----------



## The Enforcer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That's an excellent choice of beverage RKO920.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



RKO920 said:


> I'm not in a beater. :side:


I know, weren't you asking us to make fun of 'Rambo?'


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BIE said:


> O.M.F.G
> 
> 
> When BIE met AWESOM-O.
> 
> 
> Boys be jeluz.


OW Troll meeting?



CM Skittle said:


> Me and my best friend last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a little too much to drink, lol. I'd be the worst cop


Same costume. Get original dear.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ooooooo. I took a picture of me with my new haircut. Unfortunately, I'm missing my cable link for my camera.

You're all being deprived, right now. I'm sorry. Hope to find it this weekend....



RKO920 said:


> Meh. I miss the old comments in the old thread making fun of " rambo" ( in first pic 3rd kid & im first kid on left) lol. Oldies must remember. These were sick fucking nights though. So i decided to repost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO. This is to great not to put up. Notice the vampire tooth ( he really has it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recreate the comments on this pic plzzzzzz
> 
> 
> And this one is actually really recent and no thats not a ciggerate in my hand its my shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace.


I'm not saying you're a douchebag...because you're cool and all. But your post totally reminded me of this...













No offense or anything.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

haha Certs yes... and hahha no offence taken.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Sometimes, I touch myself at night.


----------



## Kliqster

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Your gut stretches the page.

Kidding, I'd suck those titties any day.


----------



## T.B.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

drunken wedding receptions R tha bestest


----------



## Postage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

RKO920s friends look like the typical cocky assholes you see at clubs, Currently in training till they are 18.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Haha, Chris as you know, I am not a cocky one. :side:


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



dele said:


> Same costume. Get original dear.


Possibly the same night? You want her to change mid evening?

John, where's the beef?


----------



## AfterShade

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice photo TB, I like your wife


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

My beef got packed in my pants.


----------



## T.B.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Burn™ said:


> Nice photo TB, I like your wife


*HA!* NOT my wife....but merci beaucoup nonetheless.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*This is the longest period in between meeting people, but I have one new pic. It's not the Strongest Liquor in my liquor cabinet, but I love my smirnoff *


----------



## Mellow420

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Just chugging it back, hahaha. Nice shirt, btw.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Is that pure Smirnoff Damien?


----------



## Mellow420

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

From what I read on the bottle it's Green Apple Smirnoff.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I like the one made with berries


----------



## Mr. Kanefan

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The only Smirnoff I enjoy drinking is the normal one. I'm not really a spirit kinda guy though. I much prefer lager on most occasions.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I've never drank Smirinoff, not becuase I against it or anything just never got the chance.


----------



## will94

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yea, so I don't usually do pics. But here's me with my most recent paint scheme creation back a few weeks ago at Talladega:


----------



## SaMi.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me atm!


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I never pictured saMi like that:$


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me and my beautiful girlfriend.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

........


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Words can't describe how hot that suit is.

The guy wearing it, well...:side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Come out the closet already, you love it Richie'


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

hey. nice hair.

i dig it.


----------



## rawesjericho

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BabyBoy said:


> Me and my beautiful girlfriend.


beautiful girl you got there :hb


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You're a sexy beast Kenneth


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

lol! I love how BabyBoy's girlfriend looks like the main event


----------



## T.B.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Kenny,

Not a bad windsor mate, could use some work though.... 

That looks like a Pronto Uomo suit, is it? If so, I'm impress' my frien'.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Boy's gf does look like ME.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Oh, Kenny, you're such a flirt.


----------



## Jim

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Fresh Prince of Josh said:


> Oh, Kenny, you're such a flirt.


I agree.

And I'm not responsible for my blood moving rapidly in a southern direction :side:

Also, Double Windsor > Single Windsor


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Shall I continue with my suit pics?

T.B.: Windsor? 

And the suit was bought from YD in Parramatta (only Ben and maybe Nick will know where that is)


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yes, you should. 

While that one picture is nice, it cannot fulfill the...needs I have,


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> lol! I love how BabyBoy's girlfriend looks like the main event


I love how you look like Paris Hilton while she's getting skull-fucked.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

..............


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



King Kenny said:


> Shall I continue with my suit pics?
> 
> *T.B.: Windsor? *
> 
> And the suit was bought from YD in Parramatta (only Ben and maybe Nick will know where that is)


I believe he's talking about your tie 

I don't know where that is although that may have something to do with the fact that i pretty much stay along the coastline 

I repeat, sexy beast Kenny


----------



## Jim

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Windsor Knot, Kenny....Your tie 

I like the 'I don't give a f***' stance.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



roflcopta said:


> Windsor Knot, Kenny....Your tie
> 
> *I like the 'I don't give a f***' stance*.


I did the knot myself, although the lady (who was fucking hot btw) was better though.

That's the way I roll


----------



## Jim

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



King Kenny said:


> I did the knot myself, although the lady (who was fucking hot btw) was better though.
> 
> That's the way I roll


Yahhh...She probably gets paid to do that though 

Can I come cruisin' in your PIMP mobile?

I think we're going to have to lose that blue. Purple muthafucka


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Blue goes better with my eyes ftw.

Yeah, but flirtin' was going on I tells ya'


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Did you pick up Kenneh?


----------



## Jim

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



King Kenny said:


> Blue goes better with my eyes ftw.
> 
> Yeah, but flirtin' was going on I tells ya'


Naturally mate.

How about you rock with Blue, I'll rock with Purple, Nick can rock with Green, Josh with Red.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Faction tbh.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



roflcopta said:


> Naturally mate.
> 
> How about you rock with Blue, I'll rock with Purple, Nick can rock with Green, Josh with Red.


First of all we're not the Wiggles :side: Second of all no Ben?


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ben can be Captain Feathersword.


----------



## Jim

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Fresh Prince of Josh said:


> Ben can be Captain Feathersword.


Like your thinking. 

We be totally pimpin', in our ride:










Actually, I don't want to be the asian member of our group...I might be subjected to racial vilification......:side:


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> lol! I love how BabyBoy's girlfriend looks like the main event


I'm not going to lie, I thought the same thing a little


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Kenny, once again, buy a brush.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BabyBoy said:


> I love how you look like Paris Hilton while she's getting skull-fucked.


As much as I like you BB, I hate to admit it but she DOES look like main event.

lulz on you.


----------



## ALLEYEZONME

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Here is two pics off my myspace.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

For some reason, I feel like a pedo saying this, but you're a good looking young man.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ likes 7 year olds. 

Who the fuck is 'Main Event'?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

He reminds me of Ben Affleck, though Affleck doesn't do anything for me, but is fairly good looking at times.

Go back a few pages. the_main_event posted her pics.

EDIT: Nevermind, I made it easier for you.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

whoa whoa whoa whoa.

if there is going to be effort involved of me personally searching for posts...then fuck that.

Homey dunt plei dat.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

LOOK AT MY LAST POST YOU SILLY GOOSE.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

lol. you rock.


----------



## ALLEYEZONME

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Forum B!tch said:


> For some reason, I feel like a pedo saying this, but you're a good looking young man.


Thank you. I'm 19 so that wouldn't make you a pedophile.






Forum B!tch said:


> He reminds me of Ben Affleck, though Affleck doesn't do anything for me, but is fairly good looking at times.


Woah woah woah..........are you talking about me looking like Ben Affleck???


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Haha, well, not exactly looking like him but you do sort of resemble a young Affleck. Let's put it this way, though: you look better than he does :


----------



## the main event

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I lol'd at Babyboy's post because in those pictures he looks like this guy who I used to know named 'ricky' and his girl looks like ricky's gf mayra. Yup, it must be mayra and ricky. Hi!


edit: and I don't really think his girl looks like me. Except for the hair.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

She looks moe like your older pics you posted in the thread Skittle ruined (luv u babe)


----------



## the main event

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

In my older pics, I used to be fatter!


----------



## Bogey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



the main event said:


> I lol'd at Babyboy's post because in those pictures he looks like this guy who I used to know named 'ricky' and his girl looks like ricky's gf mayra. Yup, it must be mayra and ricky. Hi!
> 
> 
> edit: and I don't really think his girl looks like me. Except for the hair.


:lmao So after all that back and forth you and Babyboy really know each other?


----------



## the main event

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Well, he eerily resembles ricky alot in those pics. It's just like i'm looking at him. Except, he had acne. Ew.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



the main event said:


> In my older pics, I used to be fatter!


You could always PM me 'better' pics and i can judge more accurately


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



King Kenny said:


> BabyBoy, I must say I feel like doing dirty terrible things to you, with direct comparison to your avatar.
> 
> Too far maybe.
> 
> Another pic:


I see no difference, but still, damn. That SUIT~!!!


----------



## the main event

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm talking about pics from like 2 years ago...I used to be 20 pounds heavier!!


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



> Private Messages: Unread 0,


----------



## the main event

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Go to your inbox now.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Damn tease.


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



King Kenny said:


> BabyBoy, I must say I feel like doing dirty terrible things to you, with direct comparison to your avatar.
> 
> Too far maybe.
> 
> Another pic:


Tuck your shirt in, you look like a slob.


----------



## ALLEYEZONME

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Forum B!tch said:


> Haha, well, not exactly looking like him but you do sort of resemble a young Affleck. Let's put it this way, though: you look better than he does :


Well thats a first for me! LOL.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Forum B!tch said:


> Haha, well, not exactly looking like him but you do sort of resemble a young Affleck. Let's put it this way, though: you look better than he does :


He's white, he's Ben Affleck.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

..............


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

you looked uber pissed in the 1st pic.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nah, that's just my 'serious pose'

turns you on rit.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

without question.

i cannot do serious poses. i usually break, and just start laughing.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










My wife Kortnee and I. Yes it is summer and yes I have a beanie on.


----------



## Xain

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










HARDCORE FOR THE LOLZ.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice leg sexy. 

It is a leg right?!


----------



## Xain

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah, I have legs coming out of my shoulders.

ARM, DUFUS!


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



King Kenny said:


> It is a leg right?!


:lmao


----------



## Es.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Glad you cropped out the unnecessary ugliness


----------



## Xain

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ugly? With elbows like that?

I think not.


----------



## Doddsy_V1

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Damien_Draiman™;6477335 said:


> *This is the longest period in between meeting people, but I have one new pic. It's not the Strongest Liquor in my liquor cabinet, but I love my smirnoff *


Holy shit, are you that guy in the very popular internet video that sings:
miyah hee 
miyah hah 
miyah hee 
miyah ha ha

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=60og9gwKh1o


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Xain = hot as hell elbows.

My elbows are dry, and cracky.


----------



## X-Spot

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm new, might as well post one right? If it's too big, sorry lol.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

...........


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

We didn't want the double post either 

Nice hairdo.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me and my friend but I cut her out, lol. I dunno if she would want me posting her on a message board


----------



## Crossface

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



King Kenny said:


> Oldish pic, from July, with shortish hair, hittin the point pose.
> 
> Enjoy:


I got some extreme satisfaction out of that picture. Thank you Kenny - your services are always appreciated.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You'll have to wait for a mod to delete the post.

On the other hand, me totally posing for a MySpace picture. :$


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

aww josh is such a cutie! If i could give you a green square i would, lol


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Group photo from before our education party about 5 weeks ago


----------



## Jim

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Which one's the Missus Danni?


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

She's kneeling on the couch next to the one in the blue dress.


----------



## Jim

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



sXe_extremist said:


> She's kneeling on the couch next to the one in the blue dress.


Ahh...I thought that was her 

What's wrong with her though? Looks like a SaMi brush job :side:


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

No idea, the pic's got some spots on it that someone tried to fix-up.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Chick in the blue and the blonde behind her are nice


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Candid...


----------



## .Skittles.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Heres a few newer ones;

*Me (camera girl) and WOOOO Ric Flair !*









And another;









Me and Raven !









My new tattooo =D Thanks to JD13 !


----------



## Alco

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Thas been a while.


----------



## Jake_p53

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










edited cuz im uglee!!!

(girlfriend did it)


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



sXe_extremist said:


> Group photo from before our education party about 5 weeks ago



Which one are you?


----------



## T.B.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Aerts!

You look like Jake Shields bro...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



sXe_extremist said:


> No idea, the pic's got some spots on it that someone tried to fix-up.


Lies! She's actually bald and that smudge is a failed attempt at photoshopping hair.

I've done enough of both to be able to form an accurate assessment. 

Tony, that Adidas t-shirt is incredibly retro. You also look like what I imagined a Belgian alcoholic would look like.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Fresh Prince of Josh said:


> Which one are you?


Guy in the blue shirt in back


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Taken today when I met...


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



.Skittles. said:


> Heres a few newer ones;
> 
> *Me (camera girl) and WOOOO Ric Flair !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Raven !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new tattooo =D Thanks to JD13 !


How on earth did you get that AWESOME job ???


----------



## Spiked.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










I know I am hot.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Maybe you should take off your jacket then :side:


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice job rendering. Looks solid.


----------



## Spiked.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I have Parkisans.


----------



## Nov

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Doddsy_V1

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Nov said:


>


Cool pose Nov, lol

If you dont bring $5 this Monday im not letting you in the front door


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah man, bring that $5.


----------



## Nov

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Haha rightio i'll bring the $5.


----------



## Doddsy_V1

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

For those wondering, the $5 is for Survivor Series and nothing else 

:lmao


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Fresh Prince of Josh said:


> Which one are you?


 I'm there. One in 6 shot of knowing who I am 



Andy3000 said:


> Lies! She's actually bald and that smudge is a failed attempt at photoshopping hair.
> 
> I've done enough of both to be able to form an accurate assessment.


Nah, I'll get another pic from a different camera.



bruteshot74 said:


> Guy in the blue shirt in back


Negative 



Doddsy_V1 said:


> For those wondering, the $5 is for Survivor Series and nothing else
> 
> :lmao


We weren't wondering. We don't care.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



sXe_extremist said:


> Group photo from before our education party about 5 weeks ago


I'm guessing you're the guy with the hat sidewards, homie.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










My principal throwing me out of my own pep rally. I was pretty upset at that point.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



King Kenny said:


> I'm guessing you're the guy with the hat sidewards, homie.


He's the guy at the back right with half of his face blocked by the hot blond chick


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah, that blonde chick is hot. 

Hook me up with her when I come down to Sydney.

Why did you get kicked out Killswitch?

:lmao at the guy in the backround wearing like an XXL shirt.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

For starting a chant "Junior sucks" after our principal told us to stop while I wasn't present. They had it going while I was there, and had it on their chest, so I knew we had to crush them like the seniors had done in year past.

That's our ghetto representing right there.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

haha, that doesn't explain why your shirt is off.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

My shirt was off for viewing purposes, so all the ladies in my school could drool over my beer belly and hard nipples.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*drools*


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Disturbing I know, but my principal is even caught staring at it. :argh:


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch said:


> Disturbing I know, but my principal is even caught staring at it. :argh:


Can you blame him?


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Of course not. I'd be out of order if I had such a problem. Here's me at a Halloween party:










Staying blunted.


----------



## Jim

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

urontehleft, amirite? 

Red Eye Clean Up plz...u look stoned 

Your gurrl is smokin' hawt tho'.


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

9.5/10 Hawt. 

Here is a recent picture of me from NYC.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



roflcopta said:


> urontehleft, amirite?
> 
> Red Eye Clean Up plz...u look stoned
> 
> Your gurrl is smokin' hawt tho'.


I'm guilty on all charges.


----------



## Jim

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch said:


> I'm guilty on all charges.


I wanna jump your bones, Switch :$


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I give you permission to as long as your not too rough. :$ Soft and smooth like a babies ass, please.


----------



## Jim

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch said:


> I give you permission to as long as your not too rough. :$ Soft and smooth like a babies ass, please.


Have to clear it with the missus first. 

I'll be softer than one of Cal's brownies


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Just say when.


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch said:


> My principal throwing me out of my own pep rally. I was pretty upset at that point.


Where's Wally?


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Fresh Prince of Josh said:


> Yeah, that blonde chick is hot.
> 
> Hook me up with her when I come down to Sydney.


Kelsey? She's totally taken


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nah bruh.

I'll be makin moves that were mesmorise and sensualise. 

NOONE CAN RESIST KENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNY.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Kenny and I will make her wish she was single.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

............


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Kenny's pics make me happy...









in mah paintz.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

J & K express may face a tough challenge from the engagement ring though.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nothing like a good challenge.

*concedes defeat*


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Well if the rumour mill is accurate she has ventured elsewhere from time to time...


----------



## JD13

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



.Skittles. said:


> Heres a few newer ones;
> 
> *Me (camera girl) and WOOOO Ric Flair !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Raven !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new tattooo =D Thanks to JD13 !


Thats lookin fuckin sweet !

Edit: I suck at postin pics, maybe later.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch said:


> My principal throwing me out of my own pep rally. I was pretty upset at that point.


I didn't get to be in my final pep rally. My AD didn't let me in to do the stunt. I don't blame him. I didn't want to do the stunt that we were going to do. I didn't want to do it in the first place. But the pep rally in my junior year put me on the map in my school. I am well-known because of that shit.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I hear ya, I wasn't able to really enjoy my last rep really either, but once it was all set an done I'll always remember what went down that and that's when my school really turned into a jungle for Nazi's.


----------



## Dead Seabed

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch said:


> .


Dude! Dude, dude, dude!!! I found ghetto Waldo!!


----------



## JM

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Switchy you sexy beast you.

That guy looks like one of those guys that holds his belt buckle as he walks/waddles. He's reaching for his crotch already. I'm calling major poser.


----------



## Dead Seabed

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I dunno man, not many Bloods have the balls to go into a Crip neighborhood wearing red. Killswitch was about to put a cap in his ass before the PoPo arrived, imfo.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Otacon said:


> I dunno man, not many Bloods have the balls to go into a Crip neighborhood wearing red. Killswitch was about to put a cap in his ass before the PoPo arrived, imfo.


rofl!!!


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao

Publish a "Ghetto" waldo book and you'll make millions.


----------



## the main event

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Otacon said:


> Dude! Dude, dude, dude!!! I found ghetto Waldo!!


Lmao, you made laugh! *like always* ghetto waldo lol...


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Ignore the slight baggage under the eyes. I am starting midnight shift on Sunday and having a fuck of a time with sleep. It's a lot harder to change from waking up at 5AM every morning for work to sleeping all day and staying up all night.

I don't know what's going on with that eyebrow.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Otacon said:


> Dude! Dude, dude, dude!!! I found ghetto Waldo!!


lol!! He seriously does look like him


----------



## stinger-splash

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hey you're the people's champ. 

Damn 5am is early. I usually get up at 8am and that's incredibely hard for me.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

LOL, good call on the eyebrow, I never thought of that.


I took today off so I could try to get into the night groove. Good thing is, I am a niht owl anyways but you're body gets so used to a schedule when you've done it for so long. I haven't had good sleep since 2006, minus two previous midnight shifts. Midnights is the only time of year I get good sleep.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Forum B!tch said:


> Ignore the slight baggage under the eyes. I am starting midnight shift on Sunday and having a fuck of a time with sleep. It's a lot harder to change from waking up at 5AM every morning for work to sleeping all day and staying up all night.
> 
> I don't know what's going on with that eyebrow.


:agree:

_Damnnnn_


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

OHAY!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

................


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ Spot the Aussie with your mates mate :side: Nice hat though


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

All my friends are multicultural.

I have friends from ALL OVER THE GLOBE.

OH/


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

.........................


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Have a shave you sexy bastard :side:


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Personally, I would have taken advantage of you in your drunken state.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


> Have a shave you sexy bastard :side:


I'm keeping the goatee, I like the look of it tbh. :$


----------



## Jim

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



King Kenny said:


> I'm keeping the goatee, I like the look of it tbh. :$


Grow it into the Edge beard, tbfh.


----------



## Triple HBK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Thought I might as well join in on the fun.

This is a picture of me from a school camp to Central Australia from September '07, in front of Uluru.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nothing there mate, all I see is 'free image hosting at imageshack'


----------



## Triple HBK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I've re-done it... was having a few problems

Should be fixed now.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



King Kenny said:


> Nothing there mate, all I see is 'free image hosting at imageshack'


maybe he is a imageshack, did u think of that?

Nice picture but thumbs down on the Victory shirt.


----------



## PHX

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









I thought I posted a pic in this thread before must have been the old one. Anyways I was in vegas for my cousins wedding last year so yeah thats where the tux came from, lol.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Shit. I didn't know you were black. And that facial expression only seals it. lolz.


----------



## PHX

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

A lot of people don't figure that for some reason (me being black) lol. It's weird yet amusing.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Everybody thought I was black until I told them otherwise on here. So it works both ways.


----------



## PHX

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Cuz of the board name right? Go figure, lol.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah.

It's actually a reference to an episode of Grounded For Life.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









I'm on the far left.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice blonde, 3rd from the right.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

She is Gary Van Egmonds daughter. (Newcastle Jets coach)


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'd wreck it.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

So would I but she has a boyfriend.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Fresh Prince of Josh said:


> So would I but she has a boyfriend.


..........And?


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



.Big.C. said:


> ..........And?


I am good friends with him. 

When they break up, I'll be the first one there to console her, don't you worry.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Fair enough, sound like you've thought about it a few times before :side:


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I have.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Pic of me, Man I look Fucked up.


----------



## Jim

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Fabolous said:


> Pic of me, Man I look Fucked up.


Wow. You look like one half of The Wild Samoans 

You wouldn't happen to have a twin brother? :side:


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Back right










Myself, Danni, and our 'baby' Dallas 










Drinks up :side:










Awww. Myself & Danielle


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The blonde chick in that first pic kinda looks like an ex-girlfriend of mine  I know it isn't but still, its a touch creepy


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Brunette in the middle there Ben is hotty. May have to make an attempt for that when I make my way down to Australia in a couple of years


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Stone Cold sXe said:


>


One in the middle is *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap*


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I see London, I see France. 

What are you drinking in that 2nd pic Ben?


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



roflcopta said:


> Wow. You look like one half of The Wild Samoans
> 
> You wouldn't happen to have a twin brother? :side:


Fuck, Rof, you stole my line! 

I was _going to_ say it, but then thought it was too offensive. But seriously, I'd kill to be a wrestler-look-a-like, although I do have these Edge-eyes...


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



bruteshot74 said:


> Brunette in the middle there Ben is hotty. May have to make an attempt for that when I make my way down to Australia in a couple of years





Chrisp_Morg said:


> One in the middle is *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap*


According to Ben she is a virgin :yum:


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


> According to Ben she is a virgin :yum:


She better stay that way for the next year and a half till I come down


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



bruteshot74 said:


> She better stay that way for the next year and a half till I come down


Not if i find her first :side:


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

When I head to Sydney, she'll be giving her virginity up to me. Not a loser like bruteshot.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Fresh Prince of Josh said:


> When I head to Sydney, she'll be giving her virginity up to me. Not a loser like bruteshot.


Fuck you. My Canadian accent will win her over.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I...come...from...Can-a-da...and...they...think...i'm...slow...eh :side:


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


> I...come...from...Can-a-da...and...they...think...i'm...slow...eh :side:


:cuss:


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



bruteshot74 said:


> Fuck you. My Canadian accent will win her over.


You'll need something more than an accent. Australian women aren't as easy as American women.


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


> According to Ben she is a virgin :yum:


On the way. Irish charm etc.



Fresh Prince of Josh said:


> You'll need something more than an accent. Australian women aren't as easy as American women.


We'll see:side:


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Certs - I'm drinking Jim Beam and Cola 



Sticksy said:


> According to Ben she is a virgin :yum:


:agree:



bruteshot74 said:


> She better stay that way for the next year and a half till I come down


More than likely.



Sticksy said:


> Not if i find her first :side:


LOL



Fresh Prince of Josh said:


> When I head to Sydney, she'll be giving her virginity up to me. Not a loser like bruteshot.


Best of luck haha. Many have tried to crack, all have failed.



bruteshot74 said:


> Fuck you. My Canadian accent will win her over.


I play hockey and eat maple syrup...yeah, turns me on 

Luck of the Irish ay John. Might work


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



roflcopta said:


> Wow. You look like one half of The Wild Samoans
> 
> You wouldn't happen to have a twin brother? :side:


HaHaHa

I was going to cut my hair but then I saw Mike Knox and decided to leave it.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










I was raped by a wall and took pics to prove it.

I don't have a gut, it's just the way I am standing you ****.


----------



## Cage21

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Lookin' good, Winehouse. 

First I thought it was just the eye makeup, but the massive mane makes me think doppleganger.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*Ladies and Gentlemen, me in my humble abode at Bookends in Ridgewood New Jersey, meeting one of my idols Denis Leary. I bought my 2nd book and I was 3rd in line and we actually talked about Baseball and of course the yanks and the soxs  It was great.*


----------



## paska

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hmm, that book looks pretty interesting (read that quote in your sig).










:gun:


----------



## Rez

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hey man nice shot.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Fresh Prince of Josh said:


> *You'll need something more than an accent.* Australian women aren't as easy as American women.



Bullshit! My Scottish accent seriously pulls me more women than I'd be able to if I were... some other nationality. This of course only applies when I'm somewhere that's not Scotland and talking to a girl that's not Scottish. It tends to not have the same affect when the female in question hears such accents every day, ya dig?

Jade, how do those earings not get caught on stuff and rip open your earlobe? Seriously, I'd be scared to wear them for fear of getting one of them caught on someone's head.


----------



## the main event

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

A pic of one of the gayest neighborhood in S.F:










My little niece:


----------



## JD13

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Edit: for fucks sake.


----------



## BreakTheWalls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Here's one of me at a recent local show. My friend Steph has a pretty awesome camera, and she asked for an intimidating pose. I swear, I don't take myself this seriously. 










Get ready to have your heart melted. Here's me in, in think, third grade.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah...I dropped weight since my days here back in 03.

My sister in law, my brother, me and my girl


me and my older sister


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Jack Swagger must have dyed his hair brown^


----------



## CM_Jobber

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BreakTheWalls said:


> Here's one of me at a recent local show. My friend Steph has a pretty awesome camera, and she asked for an intimidating pose. I swear, I don't take myself this seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready to have your heart melted. Here's me in, in think, third grade.


That third grade pic^^^^^^^^^ You look like a very young Obama


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Emperor Ming is sexy.
I stole this poster last night in the garbage in the Village xD


----------



## Alco

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice pics, Amber.


----------



## Dead Seabed

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

So who else went to myspace.com/iamsofuckingawesome?

Yeah, me neither.


----------



## the main event

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Amber B said:


> Emperor Ming is sexy.
> I stole this poster last night in the garbage in the Village xD


You have perfect skin, i'm so jealous! 

Pretty pics, btw.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Otacon said:


> So who else went to myspace.com/iamsofuckingawesome?
> 
> Yeah, me neither.


*shrugs*
It's just a watermark.



the main event said:


> You have perfect skin, i'm so jealous!
> 
> Pretty pics, btw.


Thank you =)


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Otacon said:


> So who else went to myspace.com/iamsofuckingawesome?
> 
> Yeah, me neither.


I did just then. Private profile, not impressed.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Boobs ftw, Amber.


----------



## Dead Seabed

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Amber B said:


> *shrugs*
> It's just a watermark.


I see. Let me try that again.

"So, who else went to myspace.com/iamsofuckingawesome??

Yeah, me neither.:side::yum::hb"

My sarcastic tone is sometimes hard to pick up. It's my cross to bear.


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I understood ya mr ernie...


I would put pics up of me as a playboy bunny for my 25th, but I can't be arsed.


----------



## Alco

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BIE said:


> I understood ya mr ernie...
> 
> 
> I would put pics up of me as a playboy bunny for my 25th, but I can't be arsed.


:sad:

"Private Message"


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










I was choosing which one, as i look drunk in 99% of them!


----------



## Alco

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Intriguing.


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yes, that is a pole I'm near and no that isn't my new job....


----------



## Alco

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hobby?


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Na mate your fantasy.


----------



## Alco

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That's it probably.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

..............


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Pretty sure you should pull a Grendrill and make that last picture your signature.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Stop being greedy and share the kisses.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Impressive. Impressive indeed.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BIE said:


> I was choosing which one, as i look drunk in 99% of them!


:faint:

Get this women a contract to pose


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Oh pluz :$


I thought, thats only the back of moi as miss birthday playboy bunny, so here is a front pic... warning, large breasts.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BIE said:


> Oh pluz :$
> 
> 
> I thought, thats only the back of moi as miss birthday playboy bunny, so here is a front pic... warning, large breasts.


*deep breathes*

uh. yeah.

:yum::yum::yum::yum: :agree:

edit: this applies for amber too. 

I'm like *this* close to getting my pictures up finally.


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I know it's crappy as hell, but it's the sign that I am bringing to the Smackdown show in Izod Center on 12/30...


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BIE said:


> Oh pluz :$
> 
> 
> I thought, thats only the back of moi as miss birthday playboy bunny, so here is a front pic... warning, large breasts.


:yum:

The front pic is mind blowing. Seriously


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I thought more boob busting.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hawtness.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BIE said:


> Oh pluz :$
> 
> 
> I thought, thats only the back of moi as miss birthday playboy bunny, so here is a front pic... warning, large breasts.


:faint: Nice pic 



NCIH Damage said:


> *deep breathes*
> 
> uh. yeah.
> 
> :yum::yum::yum::yum: :agree:
> 
> edit: this applies for amber too.
> 
> I'm like *this* close to *getting my pictures up* finally.


Only your pictures? :side:


----------



## ross_thefloyd

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



valentinedivine said:


> Taken a year ago (i stopped dying my hair & had my natural colour when i was working abroad):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More recentish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T in the Park festival! (i'm the one in the middle)
> Yes, i now have purple hair underneath on the right!




LOVE T IN THE PARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRKKK!!


----------



## Triple HBK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ok, so it's 1:50am where I am at the moment, just got in from work and I thought there'd be no better time to post another pic of yours truly.

This one was from my Year 12/Final year of high school graduation dinner.
It's me with my graduation certificate.



That's as fancy as you'll ever see me.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*




"Batman is on my chest".


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I know it's pretty desperate to drool on the internet but... whoa, that was hawt. Lucky Batman.

Damn.


----------



## booned

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I would love to be in hugh jackmans pants with a beer right now.


----------



## Shpongle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


ya,im a stupid smoker.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You changed Shpongle. What happened to the bad ass glasses you use to wear


----------



## CM_Jobber

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Forum B!tch said:


> "Batman is on my chest".


Wow. You + me + bottle of baby oil = FUN


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*Time for more semi-famous/Famous people I meet: Nothing more needs to be said about this one, Stacy Keibler








*


----------



## Rockstar

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Lucky guy. As usual you make me jealous . Stacy still looks hot as hell.


----------



## Bogey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Forum B!tch said:


> "Batman is on my chest".



That silver Batman logo is hot. Where did you get it? I only have a Six Flags Dark Knight one and a yellow symbol one.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I don't remember. The shirt is fairly old. I also got a retro Wonder Woman shirt at the same time. Idiots at work look at it and say "oh, cool, WWF" when it's not even fucking close.


----------



## rawesjericho

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Amber B said:


> Emperor Ming is sexy.


can i have your number


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

One thing I like about winter is the wardrobe. Break out the scarves, blazers, hats, and gloves baby. It's time for the cold to blow through.


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

My little brother got married last Monday and my girls were the flower girls.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice pics but where are the Rajah suit photo's? :side:


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It's around here somewhere............


----------



## THEHIPPIE89

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hey guys, this is my first time posting in this section...
I went to a party thursday night, i'm the one in the middle.












three ginger people ftw


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me & my dumpy looking room!


----------



## Xain

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Damien_Draiman™ said:


> *Time for more semi-famous/Famous people I meet: Nothing more needs to be said about this one, Stacy Keibler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Were you at RAW on Monday? I swear I saw you in the crowd.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me in the dorm room.










Clearly I still have some growing up to do.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Be nice...


































I think I finally found perfect medium for the scruffy look. Only problem, it only lasts for like two days. I think the first picture makes me gay...

BUT I'M SO GANGSTA IN THE 2ND~~!! REP YAH SET!! NOTHSIHZ~


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You're a very attractive man Mike.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

whoa whoa whoa....if you want to have sex, just say so. No need to sweet talk. 

Btw, I'm on a rep-spree just so that I can rep you back from your earlier rep for me this morning.

Rep-sprees suck, tbh.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Well I will be down for your loving if Nikki is not.

Never run into somebody before who just puts themselves out like that. I mean prostitutes do, but they cost us average lads to much.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You rock that orange bikini like a FIEND!

You also look a lot like one of my own friends. I swear I thought it was him when I saw the first pic, and I was about to hop in the car and go kick your/his ass because you/he were/was hiding your/his pro wrestling/MMA interest from me. Of course, Mike doesn't sound too much like Scotty, so that brought me back to earth.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Andy3000 said:


> You rock that orange bikini like a FIEND!
> 
> You also look a lot like one of my own friends. I swear I thought it was him when I saw the first pic, and I was about to hop in the car and go kick your/his ass because you/he were/was hiding your/his pro wrestling/MMA interest from me. Of course, Mike doesn't sound too much like Scotty, so that brought me back to earth.


so what you're saying is...I have an identical twin named Scotty?

I must meet him.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

BIE wins Playboy Bunny of the Year for me. 


You are a 10 babe. 




Hit me up with a PM sometime?


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

All I want for Christmas is Mike.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Mike stop posting pictures. The living creature in my pants can't handle it


----------



## Calvin22

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Not the best pic but ah well


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



NCIH Damage said:


> *snip*


You look NOTHING like I expected. You don't look like a jerk.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Forum B!tch said:


> You look NOTHING like I expected. You don't look like a jerk.




Just for shits and giggles...what did you think I looked like?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I always pictured you looking more like ItsWhatIDo. I like him, he's a great member, but he has that "I'm a complete jerk" look to him, lol. He's friendly, though. Sometimes 

You look like a nice guy


----------



## Jax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*Here are some pix of me (Dont laugh at my ears.) *

*Me With My Mom*


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

MILF!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Wow. Your HS got Nike to make you uniforms? Not bad.

But I know how serious high school football is in Texas.

Some jobber company made my HS' football unis.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Forum B!tch said:


> You look like a nice guy


He's a nice guy until you get him behind closed doors


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



NCIH Damage said:


> Be nice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I finally found perfect medium for the scruffy look. Only problem, it only lasts for like two days. I think the first picture makes me gay...
> 
> BUT I'M SO GANGSTA IN THE 2ND~~!! REP YAH SET!! NOTHSIHZ~


I didn't know Dave Attell was your father. Awesome.


----------



## Jax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



NCIH Damage said:


> Wow. Your HS got Nike to make you uniforms? Not bad.
> 
> But I know how serious high school football is in Texas.
> 
> Some jobber company made my HS' football unis.


*Yup Nike makes us our football uniforms for both Jv and Ours Varisty. 

What was the name of the brand where they made ur HS uniforms?

:lmao @ "Chrisp_Morg"*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I honestly have no idea. Trying to remember, but no clue.

And yeah, keep it on the down-low about Attell, Pyro. Don't want people to know.


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Your source of awesome


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Forum B!tch said:


> I always pictured you looking more like ItsWhatIDo. I like him, he's a great member, but he has that "I'm a complete jerk" look to him, lol. He's friendly, though. Sometimes
> 
> You look like a nice guy


If you mean the "I'm confident that I'm better than you" look then your spot on.:agree:

Kinda like... The Miz


----------



## Xain

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Santabot said:


> Your source of awesome


All you need is some facial fuzz, and you'd be your avatar.

Sweet.


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I can't grow awesome face hair tho.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> If you mean the "I'm confident that I'm better than you" look then your spot on.:agree:
> 
> Kinda like... The Miz


Hahaha, actually, yeah. It's not a bad thing, it's just your natural look. I apparently look like a bitch but aren't one....24/7.


Had nothing to do at work last night so I drew a picture.










I have always been horrible at drawing hands for some reason so the left one (on your right) is all fucked up. :/ I also don't like using pen because I can't erase mistakes so that sucked.


This is our awesome storm today. To your right is Toronto.....which you can't see at all. The weather was a lot worse than the pics make it look. Snow was just dumping down like crazy and winds went to 75KM/HR. Behind that white building, you would be able to see my work but that isn't visible, either. Not that it's a bad thing to not be able to see your work


----------



## Francise Champion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Forum B!tch said:


> Hahaha, actually, yeah. It's not a bad thing, it's just your natural look. I apparently look like a bitch but aren't one....24/7.
> 
> 
> Had nothing to do at work last night so I drew a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always been horrible at drawing hands for some reason so the left one (on your right) is all fucked up. :/ I also don't like using pen because I can't erase mistakes so that sucked.
> 
> 
> This is our awesome storm today. To your right is Toronto.....which you can't see at all. The weather was a lot worse than the pics make it look. Snow was just dumping down like crazy and winds went to 75KM/HR. Behind that white building, you would be able to see my work but that isn't visible, either. Not that it's a bad thing to not be able to see your work


I remember back when she was your avatar.
And erg at this snow. Getting to work was a mess today.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

............


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

oooo, open mouth!!


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

What he said^.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You guys are getting hit hard over east eh FB. We been -35 for the past week but there has not really been a bunch of snow. Enough to create a bunch of problems on the roads, but I been able to do our whole drive way out on acreage with shovel. Usually I pull out the bobcat but there has been no need. My drive way is big btw :side:


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice looking area you live in Jade 

Kenny pimpin' it up.

I'd post a pic from Wednesday, but yeah, not our best pic


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Kenny, I'm proud of you.


----------



## CFC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Friday night partyyyy, fun times.


----------



## JD13

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Famous at last.








[/URL]
[/img]


----------



## Rated Y2J

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










That's me. I don't know wtf is up with the random shadow though.


----------



## Mhirn3

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Just a couple of pics of me and some of my homies:


Me and a playmate...no big deal.









Myself with a Florida State football legend:









Me with one of my drunk buddies:


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Looking at Christy Hemme gives me a boner.


----------



## Mhirn3

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Haha John Cena is that you?

Being hugged by her was enough to do it for me lol


----------



## BreakTheWalls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## the main event

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BreakTheWalls said:


>


Lol didn't you make a thread about how you were addicted to dunkin donuts?


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Few pics from a sledding escapade. I'm the guy with the Packers hat on.


----------



## BreakTheWalls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



the main event said:


> Lol didn't you make a thread about how you were addicted to dunkin donuts?


lol

I most certainly did. I have at least three cups a day.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Sledding is always fun when it is really icy. Then someone breaks an arm, and it becomes more fun at their expense.


----------



## Mhirn3

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Found some more pics I thought you guys might enjoy:


Me and the Franchise(I swear I'm not stoned lol):










My girl Val:









Just clownin around with Doink:









Hanging with the Man:









Inventing the beer scooter:









I told him he should do a macho man gimmick:









The boys and I with Joe and Styles:









At the impact tapings in Orlando in June:











on Impact on Spiketv behind Cornette in the white shirt:


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Saw this and a differn't forum and coulden't stop laughing. No disrespect to francise or anything but it is funny.


----------



## Mellow420

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Holy shit! YOu meet as much people as Damien Draiman! And you're on TV, too! Lucky, man.


----------



## Mhirn3

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Haha he's the one who made me think to post them. Thosre are only part of the people I've met, but I couldn't find the rest of the pics on my computer at the moment.

I'm on a tv commercial too, so I'm on tv every day haha. It's funny shit, let me know if you guys want to see it.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BreakTheWalls said:


> lol
> 
> I most certainly did. I have at least three cups a day.


Got a stain on your shirt bud


----------



## BreakTheWalls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



bruteshot74 said:


> Got a stain on your shirt bud


:lmao

You're the second person to say that. It's actually a design. So THERE.


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Sledding is always fun when it is really icy. Then someone breaks an arm, and it becomes more fun at their expense.


Pam + Sleds = Awesome


----------



## JD13

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

" Oh sipping down wine, everything's going so well ..."








[/URL]
[/img]


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

This is the moment I have been waiting my entire life for... Here is my girlfriend and myself with my hero, the Showstopper, The Icon, The Headliner, the Heartbreak Kid, SHAWN MICHAELS!!!!










He also autographed my book.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



AWESOM-O said:


> Your source of awesome


Elliot!!! is that you???


----------



## Sgt. Pepper

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Icon, thats awesome. You're leaving now right? Have a great career mate.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Icon™ said:


> This is the moment I have been waiting my entire life for... Here is my girlfriend and myself with my hero, the Showstopper, The Icon, The Headliner, the Heartbreak Kid, SHAWN MICHAELS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also autographed my book.


Just leave already. Your employer isn't going to like how your relationships on the web will be portraying your alter-ego image in the ring!!!


----------



## Mellow420

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Amazing stuff, man. Enjoy that signature, I hope you print off that picture on quality image paper and frame it, would be well worth it.

Good luck training for the 'E.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*











I hate you all.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Now that's the view of you I recognize.

AND IT'S ABOUT DAMN TIME YOU'RE IN A KITCHEN! WOMAN!


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










My newest tattoo just finished healing, so I figured I would take a picture for the Myspace. 

'Brooklyn' is my younger sister's name, it has nothing to do with the city.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BabyBoy said:


> Now that's the view of you I recognize.
> 
> AND IT'S ABOUT DAMN TIME YOU'RE IN A KITCHEN! WOMAN!


make me a sammich, gawddammit!


----------



## SaMi.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










this pic is new


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Near said:


> My newest tattoo just finished healing, so I figured I would take a picture for the Myspace.
> 
> 'Brooklyn' is my younger sister's name, it has nothing to do with the city.


That's raw.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Not a fan of tattoo's on the hand tbh but the text looks alright. I am getting something similar with my last name in Ukrainian across my back.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



bruteshot74 said:


> Not a fan of tattoo's on the hand tbh but the text looks alright. I am getting something similar with my last name in Ukrainian across my back.


I don't like the positioning and placement of it but the style, font, and effects are pretty damn handsome. So, I agree with you.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rated Booyaka said:


> That's me. I don't know wtf is up with the random shadow though.


Ben, you look quite similar to Megadeth's lead singer, Dave Mustaine :argh:


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*Well, Brian beat me to the HBK photo  (purposely). But let me just say this, HBK is awesome in person. I don't know what others were talking about when they said he isn't approachable. He's just great person to meet*


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



M.W. said:


> That's raw.





bruteshot74 said:


> Not a fan of tattoo's on the hand tbh but the text looks alright. I am getting something similar with my last name in Ukrainian across my back.





M.W. said:


> I don't like the positioning and placement of it but the style, font, and effects are pretty damn handsome. So, I agree with you.



My hand is cocked in an awkward way, but the placement is a bit off. Here is a picture of the tattoo on my other hand.

*When it was first done*










*After it was healed.*










A lot of the cocked positioning is due to the tear drops on my hand, I didn't want them covered up and that's just the way it ended up laying. And M.W., I appreciate the compliments, I did all the artwork on the Brooklyn tattoo myself. The other is obviously just a logo I decided to get done. 

I have a few more pretty nice tattoos, I will get to posting the pictures soon. I also have my last name done on my back, Brute, I think you would really like that one.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Near said:


> I have a few more pretty nice tattoos, I will get to posting the pictures soon. I also have my last name done on my back, Brute, I think you would really like that one.


Look forward to seeing them. My grandpa drew mine up with some old style writing and in Ukrainian so it looks pretty dope. Now I just need to get in there and get some stuff done.


----------



## Xain

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Near said:


> My newest tattoo just finished healing, so I figured I would take a picture for the Myspace.
> 
> 'Brooklyn' is my younger sister's name, it has nothing to do with the city.


Even though it looks like 'Breooklyn', I am still impressed.

I would never have the balls to get a hand tattoo.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Near said:


> My hand is cocked in an awkward way, but the placement is a bit off. Here is a picture of the tattoo on my other hand.
> 
> *When it was first done*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After it was healed.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of the cocked positioning is due to the tear drops on my hand, I didn't want them covered up and that's just the way it ended up laying. *And M.W., I appreciate the compliments, I did all the artwork on the Brooklyn tattoo myself.* The other is obviously just a logo I decided to get done.
> 
> I have a few more pretty nice tattoos, I will get to posting the pictures soon. I also have my last name done on my back, Brute, I think you would really like that one.


No problem, bro. Just speaking the truth on that, I really like the layout of that one.

Yeah, post those other tats' whenever you get around to it. I'm getting another one in about two weeks (need a couple of paychecks before I drop a lot of dough on another one). Not sure what I'm going to get yet but I'm thinking something tribal on my forearm.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



M.W. said:


> No problem, bro. Just speaking the truth on that, I really like the layout of that one.
> 
> Yeah, post those other tats' whenever you get around to it. I'm getting another one in about two weeks (need a couple of paychecks before I drop a lot of dough on another one). Not sure what I'm going to get yet but I'm thinking something tribal on my forearm.


Renato Sobral style


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Xain said:


> Even though it looks like 'Breooklyn', I am still impressed.
> 
> I would never have the balls to get a hand tattoo.


They actually don't hurt much. My 5-point star that spans the upper corner of my chest to my shoulder hurt more.


----------



## SouLjah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










me reading a newspaper i didn't know this was getting taken lol.


----------



## Xain

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Near said:


> They actually don't hurt much. My 5-point star that spans the upper corner of my chest to my shoulder hurt more.


I have a pretty high pain threshold, so I wouldn't be worried about it hurting.

It would be more the fact that I would have ink on my hand for the rest of my life. Not being able to cover it up would fuck up jobs etc.

So hats off.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Xain said:


> It would be more the fact that I would have ink on my hand for the rest of my life. Not being able to cover it up would fuck up jobs etc.


Word on that. All the stuff I plan on getting is going to be stuff that can be covered up just in case there is some point in life where I do not want it to be shown off or it is not allowed. Do not want something like that to hold you back from doing something.


----------



## Hanz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










New Years  I didn't actually drink the stuff btw.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Happy New Years Hannah 

On the topic of tatoos, always tempted to get one but can't really think of anything decent to have etched on my skin for the rest of my life


----------



## Hanz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


> Happy New Years Hannah
> 
> On the topic of tatoos, always tempted to get one but can't really think of anything decent to have etched on my skin for the rest of my life



This is gonna sound sad, but, i want the Hardys logo tattoo'd on the top of my back =/


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You're right, that is sad.

I'll post a NEW pic soon.

Nick, just get Manly sucks. I'll be getting a Cronulla logo with 2009 premiers underneath it this year (totally went to say next year).


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Hannah_Hardy said:


> This is gonna sound sad, but, i want the Hardys logo tattoo'd on the top of my back =/


That is a touch sad  About to say "I would damage you're beautiful skin" but then i remembered that you're 15 so it would be more than a little inappropriate :$

:lmao Wishful thinking Josh. I should get Manly's logo with 2008 Premiers on it but i figure i'll wait until they win again this year and get something that mentions both victories :side:


----------



## Hanz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


> That is a touch sad  About to say "I would damage you're beautiful skin" but then i remembered that you're 15 so it would be more than a little inappropriate :$



But you did say it


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

A girl being 15 hasn't stopped you before, Nick.

Hey girlz.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ :lmao True and :yum: @ that pic. 

I would post some of mine just to trump yours but i don't have any new ones on this computer  



Hannah_Hardy said:


> But you did say it


Yeah, but this way i feel less bad about it


----------



## Hanz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


> ^ :lmao True and :yum: @ that pic.
> 
> I would post some of mine just to trump yours but i don't have any new ones on this computer
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but this way i feel less bad about it



Lmao. I'd post more pics on here, but i feel uncomfortable doing so.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Don't feel bad Nick, atleast this girl will know you're in love with her.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Hannah_Hardy said:


> Lmao. I'd post more pics on here, but i feel uncomfortable doing so.


Understandably 



Josh said:


> Don't feel bad Nick, atleast this girl will know you're in love with her.


:lmao


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Leave the poor girl alone. Geez.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Leave the poor girl alone. Geez.


:lmao I do feel kinda bad tbh so here's some old pics of me and my brothers (think i've posted these before but w/e )

This was a fair while ago, so long ago in fact (2 and a half years ago or so) that my brother on the left is now slightly taller than me 










I know i posted this next pic before because i was said to have looked gay. No idea why :argh: This is from about 14-15 months ago i think












New pics if i can get them tbh :$


----------



## Xain

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Leave the poor girl alone. Geez.


Surely commenting on people who post their pics is the aim of the thread, right?

Who Hitler'd your new year?


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Xain said:


> Surely commenting on people who post their pics is the aim of the thread, right?
> 
> Who Hitler'd your new year?


Yes, that is the aim of the thread. More a TTT thing, but Nick/Josh do tend to flock to minors.


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Xain said:


> I have a pretty high pain threshold, so I wouldn't be worried about it hurting.
> 
> It would be more the fact that I would have ink on my hand for the rest of my life. Not being able to cover it up would fuck up jobs etc.
> 
> So hats off.





bruteshot74 said:


> Word on that. All the stuff I plan on getting is going to be stuff that can be covered up just in case there is some point in life where I do not want it to be shown off or it is not allowed. Do not want something like that to hold you back from doing something.


Yeah, I did think of all that shit when I got them done. Originally both of those tattoo's had places other than my hand to go, but then I was said, 'fuck it, put that shit on my hand'.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









Blates me. Just to confirm, i did not take this even though it looks like i did. and my hair is a bit shorter now....


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Looks like we have a little Sid Vicious on our hands.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


> Happy New Years Hannah
> 
> On the topic of tatoos, always tempted to get one but can't really think of anything decent to have etched on my skin for the rest of my life


Me neither, i'd want it to be something meaningfull.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Josh said:


> A girl being 15 hasn't stopped you before, Nick.
> 
> Hey girlz.


Hey. We should get together some time.


----------



## St Faint

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

My girlfriend and I


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

How come the dates 4 years ago.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Josh said:


> A girl being 15 hasn't stopped you before, Nick.
> 
> Hey girlz.


Damn! :yum:



Hannah_Hardy said:


> Lmao. I'd post more pics on here, but i feel uncomfortable doing so.


Do not blame you. Effing Sticksy. 



bruteshot74 said:


> Hey. We should get together some time.


Can I join?


----------



## Mr. Kanefan

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Probably because it was took four years ago.

Just a guess.


----------



## St Faint

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

No it was taken last night. I asked her that too. She said something about when she took the battery out.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Mikey Damage said:


> Can I join?


I would rather just have you then Josh


----------



## Mellow420

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



the king of kings said:


> How come the dates 4 years ago.


Pretty sure it dates 5 years ago.


----------



## Jax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Stojy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

no hate please i am a bit self conscious










I am the PIMP in the middle by the way


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kanefan4E said:


> Probably because it was took four years ago.
> 
> Just a guess.


I was just wondering why he would put a 4 year old picture up there.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



wrestle freak said:


> no hate please i am a bit self conscious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am the PIMP in the middle by the way


Straight pimpin.


----------



## St Faint

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



the king of kings said:


> I was just wondering why he would put a 4 year old picture up there.


It was taken on New Years Eve. Dec 31/2008. Something wrong with the camera.


----------



## CBR

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

My tattoo...BE JEALOUS.


----------



## Gin

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Well, time for some more European style. 

Second on the left with a couple of friends a few months ago.



The following was shot without me expecting it.


----------



## ahmedjericho

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

edit : lol nevermind


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Claus...B...R said:


> My tattoo...BE JEALOUS.


Nice.


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Meh, first new picture with a new camera of mine.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










From my sisters wedding.


----------



## TKOW

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Deadman™ said:


> Should also say "I am willing to marry the bosses daughter if it will get me ahead in business.":side:


:lmao


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Josh said:


> From my sisters wedding.


----------



## Jax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*LMFAO U Beat me! Emperor I was about to post that pic *


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

These were taken the Eve of New Years Eve:

Pre drunk









Tipsy









Out of it


----------



## Xain

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Josh said:


> From my sisters wedding.


That's the face of a future kiddy fiddler if I ever saw one.

I lol'd. That's getting printed out and framed.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










I made out in the dark with CM Punk.

My evening is obviously fulfilling.










[/clever]


----------



## Queen Emigma

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Amber B said:


> These were taken the Eve of New Years Eve:
> 
> Pre drunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of it


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It's always a lovely thing when girls get crunk.


----------



## Es.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

hehe, alright; a black chick


----------



## Kliqster

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Another year, another pointless Finch post. Pinch my arse and call me beautiful.


----------



## Alco

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Stella Artois = win win win


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

There's black girls in the UK?

Just more of a reason for me to show up and own.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Alcoholic said:


> Stella Artois = win win win


Indeed. Best thing about Belgium apart from you Tony :argh:


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Alcoholic said:


> Stella Artois = win win win


this.


----------



## Crazian

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*











Been a while since I've posted a pic.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Been a while...

Well, last week my friend passed away after a yearlong battle with Leukemia. She had this tattoo on her back:









So as a memorial to her I decided to transform it into an armband, and just got back from getting it put on:









When it heals I will make a side by side shot so I can compare. The head and wings are identical, just the body was changed to wrap instead of curl.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That's a cool thing to do. Looks good.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Majorly awesome Certs. RIP Certs' friend.


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That's a fuckin badass tat Certs. Sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I might post some pictures of my trip tomorrow.

Nice Certs!


----------



## Alco

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Oh yes, I own a MEWTWO. I'm awesome like that.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

My eyes just orgasmed. Thankyou tony.


----------



## Jim

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'll trade you my Diglet for your Mewtwo?
Cummon. Fair 'nuff trade, imo :side: 

Looking awesome, Alco....Slightly Borat-esque, which makes you even more awesome


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Alcoholic said:


> Oh yes, I own a MEWTWO. I'm awesome like that.


The Pokemon card really brings the sexyness out of you.


----------



## Kibondo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Alcoholic said:


> Oh yes, I own a MEWTWO. I'm awesome like that.


Wanna trade for my Charizard?


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'll trade the MEWTWO for sex.


----------



## Alco

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch said:


> I'll trade the MEWTWO for sex.


Approved.

Although I never had a Charizard and he's really cool...:$


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

My tail is larger then Charizard's though :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

..............


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Enjoy you say? Well sir yes I have enjoyed wanking all over my computer screen.


----------



## Jim

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch said:


> Enjoy you say? Well sir yes I have enjoyed wanking all over my computer screen.


That's why Apple keyboards are really handy. They're already white :side:

Looking sexy as per usual, Kenny. But srsly, fork out for a better camera. Low Res ftl.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Actually, it's a 3.2 megapixel camera on my phone, which is good enough for me really.


----------



## Flea4120

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Bacon wrapped chicken makes me happy!


----------



## Devildude

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



I like wearing Animal shirts and long walks on the beach.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

As long as beer is on the other side of the beach or hell sex for that matter, I love long walks on the beach too.


----------



## frozn

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Well I had a hard time finding pictures where I`m not drunk, or at least where I didn`t appear drunk or expose any of my friends(I`ll gladly post some of them, but then I`ll have to censor them lol). This is from the flight to Turkey last August, where me and my closest bunch of friends had a drunken week


----------



## ryu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Some latest pics of mine with Frnds. Had a blast here.





more pics to com sooon


----------



## Alco

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










The Scarecrow is gonna kick your ass!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

.........


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Maybe you should resize your pics or just post a link. They're huge! (the pictures, that is)


----------



## RKO920

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*








Me and some kid i was at a party with last week.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Your sis doesn't!!! WOO HOO!!!!


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Chrisp_Morg said:


> Your sis doesn't!!! WOO HOO!!!!


Or Mother!!! WOO HOO!!!!


----------



## Jambofish

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

lol, end game.


----------



## BMR

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice pics, FB~!


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

If I could smoke with you Kenny, I would wait until you were high and take advantage of you


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



RKO920 said:


> My family and I on a cruise on captins night. I look retarted btw.


How old is your sister? 



Killswitch said:


> If I could smoke with you Kenny, I would wait until you were high and take advantage of you


Why wait? :side:


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


> How old is your sister?


Like it matters.

:side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Josh said:


> Like it matters.
> 
> :side:


Touche 

Camera is fucked but when it is fixed i may post another pic of me


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Alcoholic said:


> The Scarecrow is gonna kick your ass!


omfg, i got a clayface too!!

someone eats nesquick cereal!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I was cool enough to take this picture for any ****** who has PS3 and asks R U REALLY A GURL just because I destroyed them in a game.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You might be better then most, but not me


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'd destroy you at FIFA 09 BOOM!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It doesn't specify WHAT I am better at.

The answer: MeBetterThanYou in bed.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Youre a girl I'm a guy, the roles differ I'm afraid. No comparison.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Indeed. While your riding on top I'm just enjoying myself on the bottom. 

Don't go there girlfriend


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Forum B!tch said:


> It doesn't specify WHAT I am better at.
> 
> The answer: MeBetterThanYou in bed.


Prove it please


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I gave you the time and place via PM.


----------



## ALLEYEZONME

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Forum B!tch said:


> I was cool enough to take this picture for any ****** who has PS3 and asks R U REALLY A GURL just because I destroyed them in a game.


Your hot and the fact that you use foul language makes you hotter.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

No offence, but that pic is prolly the hottest I've seen of FB.

Hasn't been my cup-o-tea previously


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

She kinda looks like Tiffany in that pic, TBH.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










lulz.


She's all fat now.


----------



## Kliqster

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Finch on the lash, as per the norm.


----------



## Brisha

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

























me


----------



## Gorias

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










That's me, in the middle, very drunk on Hogmanay.


----------



## the main event

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

moi





































Bitch moved...and yeah, I was too lazy to make the pics smaller. Ugh, I'm just irritated right now. I want to slap someone in the face.


----------



## SaMi.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










new, i took & GFXed this pic like few minutes ago.


----------



## Dead Seabed

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Brisha said:


> me


ohai ;D


the main event said:


> moi


om nom nom noms

And hey, Kenny! You should do this!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Jambofish

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










They don't call me a crazy cat for no reason!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

LOOK AT YOU WITH THAT BREAD!!! YOU CRAZY CAT!!!


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Unless you're the even crazier ginger cat with the ALDI bag on the floor.


----------



## Jambofish

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Oh you don't need to tell me how crazy I am. I'm off the charts..






FEGHIJFEDOPFJOPJPOREJFEPOJWFEPOHWFEPHD FUCK!



^ SEE!? MADNESS!

And nope, I'm the guy with the doughy penis.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

This guy is the real deal BEWARE WF - He's just so crazy!!!


----------



## Jambofish

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

If you think I'm crazy you should meet the other me!


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Jambofish said:


> They don't call me a crazy cat for no reason!


Dude, you're already my favorite member on this board.


----------



## Jambofish

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



TARFU said:


> Dude, you're already my favorite member on this board.


HAHA! Amazing. Well, Gorias is my favourite (as he's a real life pal!) but you can also be a favourite! 

It was the bread penis that did it for you wasn't it..?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Mate...it was tremendous!

Your only problem will be keeping it up, now you've set the bar so high.

Crazy Cat + Bread Penis = Ratings

I expect more bread/penis related pics soon.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Go buy some Cobs/Rolls/Baps/Barm Cakes/Bread Cakes/WHATEVER and make a bikini

That = Ratingzzzz!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

This is a man of great wisdom! ^^

C'mon bread man!!

Get your bread out for the lads!!!!


----------



## Jambofish

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Holy shit I've gone all doughy. :S


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

OHH CRUMBS!!


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Yup.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

no bread?


----------



## Jambofish

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I fear I've started a trend between my pretzel-faced picture and my bread-penis!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me thinking about how Jambo fish is going to wow us with his next bread phallus!


----------



## Albania

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Oh hai thar! Dat's meeee....




Looks kinda like I'm in a head lock...


----------



## Hanz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm on the right, my friend Claire is on the left


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

NO WAI!!!


----------



## Simmo™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*Waits for this to get into TTT*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

goodness.

I call dibs.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Mike you're old enough to be her father.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

dood. dunt b teln muh seacrests on das intaweb.


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That want stop AMP.


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Mikey Damage said:


> goodness.
> 
> I call dibs.


OK, but Claire's mine.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Richie said:


> OK, but Claire's mine.


Yours? Nah hit the back of the line, buddy.

I haven't seen a women member as hot as her since LC


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*A Holiday Inn in Fishkill, After a show at Banana's with the Main Attraction and amazingly funny Comedian Ralphie May (I was drunk off my mind that night, but I still remember his act that's how funny he is)*


----------



## Don.Corleone

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hannah_Hardy looks like a younger version of my girlfriend.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Did Ralphie give the hour speech on how Chik-fil-A needs to be open on Sunday?


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Younger is good because that means I can chase her. :$

"Doin' 90 in a 65" 
-Lil Wayne


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Did Ralphie give the hour speech on how Chik-fil-A needs to be open on Sunday?


Not this time, it was very Blowjob and Comedy Central Check based. Basically he got paid nicely just recently and his hot wife must be taking care of him, that lucky bastard.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I don't know how hot his wife is. Lisa Lampanelli said she is just as big as he is.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch said:


> Younger is good because that means I can chase her. :$
> 
> "Doin' 90 in a 65"
> -Lil Wayne


"You was doin' 55 in a 54."
-Jay-Z


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> I don't know how hot his wife is. Lisa Lampanelli said she is just as big as he is.












That's Lahna Turner, Ralphie May's Wife. She's Not big at all and I think she's hot as hell. She opens up for him once in a while.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Hannah_Hardy said:


> I'm on the right, my friend Claire is on the left


*googles age of consent laws in england.*


----------



## RKO920

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I wanna go to england


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Don't. This country sucks for the most part.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



.Big.C. said:


> NO WAI!!!





Simmo™ said:


> *Waits for this to get into TTT*





Mikey Damage said:


> goodness.
> 
> I call dibs.





SCAMP said:


> That want stop AMP.





Killswitch said:


> Yours? Nah hit the back of the line, buddy.
> 
> I haven't seen a women member as hot as her since LC





the king of kings said:


> *googles age of consent laws in england.*





RKO920 said:


> I wanna go to england


All of you, off my kool aid please. Already went through this when she posted her first pic :argh:


----------



## RKO920

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Your Kool aid? Since when is she a drink? :side:


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Didn't think she was going to post anymore pictures, since she got a little pissy in the multiply T's thread with a certain poster posting her pic.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Role Model said:


> Didn't think she was going to post anymore pictures, since she got a little pissy in the multiply T's thread with a certain poster posting her pic.


Yeah, whoever that guy is is an asshole :argh: :$ :$


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah. What a dick.


Wait that sounds a little dirty. Oh well.


----------



## stinger-splash

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me and Dixie Carter in Wembley, London. She was pretty damn hot.


----------



## Albania

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You sir, are the TNA World Tag Team Champion, you have albino eyes and Dixie "MILF" Carter on your side. Awesome.


----------



## Flanny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Finnaly a picture of me! 










My Bro will kill me for posting this look at him lol i'm on the right.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Flanny said:


> Finnaly a picture of me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Bro will kill me for posting this look at him lol i'm on the right.


Somehow your friend's look reminds me of this guy










:side:

You look like one of my friends.


----------



## Pala!

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









:O ITS PALA! OMG


----------



## Flanny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Daredevil Jeff said:


> Somehow your friend's look reminds me of this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :side:
> 
> You look like one of my friends.


I see the resemblence :lmao


----------



## Pala!

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Lmao. He actually does, that guy from American Dad


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Forum B!tch said:


>


OMG! Such a poser!

...


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Expect a rant to be made on you now.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch said:


> Expect a rant to be made on you now.


First person to rant, I'll come to their house and eat all their cereal.


----------



## Pala!

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Forum Bitch. 

Nice picture .


----------



## TheRockIsCookin

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

EDIT - Nevermind. I will get a picture of me on later.


----------



## Northern Soul

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Callow

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ Is that at Old Trafford cricket ground?


----------



## Gorias

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Jambofish said:


> HAHA! Amazing. *Well, Gorias is my favourite* (as he's a real life pal!) but you can also be a favourite!
> 
> It was the bread penis that did it for you wasn't it..?


YASSSSSSSSSSSS. 










Man, I love that shirt.


----------



## Backpack Boogie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Lil Wayne-esque, flannel scarf.


----------



## Gorias

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Backpack, your shoes are all kinds of awesome.


----------



## Backpack Boogie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^^^ I wanted one like Mikey Rocks of the Cool Kids but I couldn't find one.

Oh well, I'm a hipster anyways...

To Gorias: Thanx, I copped them from Hot Topic for about $45


----------



## Northern Soul

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Callow said:


> ^ Is that at Old Trafford cricket ground?



Tis, cock, how observant of you 

You were probably there, also, for th'Arctic Monkeys gig in 2007?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Those shoes are pretty fuckin awesome, indeed.

Purple owns.


----------



## Callow

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Northern Soul said:


> Tis, cock, how observant of you
> 
> You were probably there, also, for th'Arctic Monkeys gig in 2007?


cock?  indeed i was


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Backpack Boogie said:


> ^^^ I wanted one like Mikey Rocks of the Cool Kids but I couldn't find one.
> 
> Oh well, I'm a hipster anyways...
> 
> To Gorias: Thanx, I copped them from Hot Topic for about $45



Just bang a real flag, please.


----------



## Northern Soul

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Callow said:


> cock?  indeed i was


It's a term of endearment in the North of England, like 'mate'.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

She's well cool


----------



## Mr. Kanefan

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You're not wrong there Morg.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Looks like a ******. 

Better luck next time.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

She looks old in the second pic.


----------



## Flanny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



KeepItFresh said:


> Looks like a ******.
> 
> Better luck next time.


:lmao she doesn't that just made me laugh.


----------



## Northern Soul

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I bet she's flattened some grass in her time


----------



## Flea4120

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

you're all meanieheads.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

She looks different in both pictures but seems like decent looking gal in the second picture


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Mikey Damage said:


> you're all meanieheads.


You said I was ugly a few times before.


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



bruteshot74 said:


> She looks different in both pictures but seems like decent looking gal in the second picture


The council of 'Joshua' has came to a conclusion, Bruteshot and I concur.


----------



## Albania

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Backpack Boogie said:


>


Wow, Soulja Boy on WF. YOUUUUUUUUUULLL !!!!!!!!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

LOL cheers guys  

Gits!


----------



## ALLEYEZONME

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Flea4120 said:


>


Second pic is runnin' wild brother!!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> You said I was ugly a few times before.


I would have said anything to get you to deepthroat me. 

It's how I ball.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Northern Soul said:


>


Rebel, niceeeeee.


----------



## Northern Soul

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



M.W. said:


> Rebel, niceeeeee.



Just didn't appreciate having the picture took.
It turned out Okay, though, seeing as I was considerably sober than on any other that night


----------



## Northern Soul

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Backpack Boogie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Albania said:


> Wow, Soulja Boy on WF. YOUUUUUUUUUULLL !!!!!!!!


:cuss: :frustrate


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Chrisp_Morg said:


> She's well cool


LOL, why did you take you pictures down? Just because some people didn't really like the way she looked?

Meh, when you post pictures, you gotta be prepared to endure comments that are both positive and negative.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I do think she's cool just felt they served their purpose.

I'm not ashamed of her or anything


----------



## St Faint

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Cuties. Do you mean our left or their left?


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The one on our left.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Why do I care about what? I just looked at the page and noticed you took the pics down. People made fun of my look before and I kept the pic up and didn't care because it comes with the territory. Just thought it was silly to remove it based on people's opinions. No big deal, just saying. Geez.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Super Bowl parade~!!!

Hines Ward~!!!!










Troy Polamalu~!!!!










Lombardi Trophy~!!!!










I could have taken more and better pics, but I was more there for the moment rather than for photo ops. Plus, I'll have another chance next year to take pics when the Steelers REPEAT.


----------



## Albania

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Backpack Boogie said:


> :cuss: :frustrate


Haha, I knew you would get mad. But dont worry, looking at your user name and avatar, it should be clear that you're more MPC than Fruity Loops.


----------



## ALLEYEZONME

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



-Mystery- said:


> I could have taken more and better pics, but I was more there for the moment rather than for photo ops. Plus, I'll have another chance next year to take pics when the Steelers REPEAT.


Harrison!! That was f'd up what he did to Francisco. He should have been thrown out the game, but anyways looks like the parade was fun.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Eagles next year. EAGLES.


----------



## ALLEYEZONME

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Myspace pics.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



-Mystery- said:


> I could have taken more and better pics, but I was more there for the moment rather than for photo ops. Plus, I'll have another chance next year to take pics when the Steelers REPEAT.


No pictures of the refs? I figured they would be holding the Lombardi.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> No pictures of the refs? I figured they would be holding the Lombardi.


You're funny. Better luck next year to the Panthers. At least the Steelers can seal the deal in the Super Bowl.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



ALLEYEZONME said:


> Myspace pics.


Vanilla Ice II? Eminem the 2nd?

Haha, just giving you shit, man.


----------



## ALLEYEZONME

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



M.W. said:


> Vanilla Ice II? Eminem the 2nd?
> 
> Haha, just giving you shit, man.


Lol! Yeah I got alot of 8 mile comments on the first pic. The thing is I don't even listen to rap that much.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The Ecko shirt was the reason why I had to comment you in the manner I did.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Eminem is hot.


----------



## ALLEYEZONME

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> Eminem is hot.


So what would that make me??? hahaha.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



M.W. said:


> Vanilla Ice II? Eminem the 2nd?


WEL imo


----------



## EGame

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch said:


> WEL imo


I laughed cos that's the first person who came to my mind as well.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

WEL is legendary.

I could go for one his banners, tbh.


----------



## the main event

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch said:


> WEL imo


I know he looks a lot like him. Lol.


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

He actually came to my mind as well. It's the camera angle and smirk.


----------



## ALLEYEZONME

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Who's this WEL???


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Here's a picture of my back tattoo for the tattoo enthusiasts. 










Oh, and I just realized that I haven't posted the pictures of the tattoos on my chest. Pretty bad lighting, but meh.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



-Mystery- said:


> You're funny. Better luck next year to the Panthers. At least the Steelers can seal the deal in the Super Bowl.


Aren't you a Giants fan. I'll just pick whatever team wins a SB each year, and decide I'm there fan.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Aren't you a Giants fan. I'll just pick whatever team wins a SB each year, and decide I'm there fan.


I've been a Giants and Steelers fan since I started watching football. I can't help the teams I root for know how to win the Super Bowl.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Better than being a Panthers fan.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I remember my rage over what an annoying **** WEL was, those were the days


----------



## Albania

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Near said:


> Oh, and I just realized that I haven't posted the pictures of the tattoos on my chest. Pretty bad lighting, but meh.


Black wall street?


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Albania said:


> Black wall street?


Same symbol, different text. Oh, and tear drops instead of cuff links.

The symbol actually goes way, way back. Many people use the basic outline for many things- they just add their own letter and text into it.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

OMG, Joshua is kind of ripped 

Some nice ink you got there bud. Need to get some sleeves done. Not a fan of the star but the one opposite the star and text on the back look good. I had to delay getting my first sleeve done until college is done for a bit and I get some money from working in the summer. Going to be so expensive but worth it.


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



bruteshot74 said:


> OMG, Joshua is kind of ripped
> 
> Some nice ink you got there bud. Need to get some sleeves done. Not a fan of the star but the one opposite the star and text on the back look good. I had to delay getting my first sleeve done until college is done for a bit and I get some money from working in the summer. Going to be so expensive but worth it.


Kinda ripped :argh:

Just kidding, thanks bud. Yeah, the star was done by a scratcher (Street Tattoo'er), and was done purely out of stupidity. I plan on doing something with it, hopefully I can get some Maori-esque markings done over it.


----------



## Albania

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Near said:


> Same symbol, different text. Oh, and tear drops instead of cuff links.
> 
> The symbol actually goes way, way back. Many people use the basic outline for many things- they just add their own letter and text into it.


Okay, cool. Didnt know about the symbol except for being Game's label logo.


----------



## Flea4120

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

There was an ESPN2 game at my school today and this is what everyone saw at the beginning of the broadcast...I am the yellow
















One more


----------



## Legendary Ora

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









And my avatar!
The edge hat/toque and I!
 

Side note: My hair is red, but It's somewhat impossible to tell in the photo.


----------



## Flanny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Legendary Ora said:


> And my avatar!
> The edge hat/toque and I!
> 
> 
> Side note: My hair is red, but It's somewhat impossible to tell in the photo.


That Hat is Ace!


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ora, you make a great desktop backround.


----------



## Legendary Ora

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

My my, I try, try.


Most of the photos I got of myself are pretty stupid.
I got one of me playing guitar on a elementary school play-structure. Thought that was funny too.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'd love to see those.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Guys I work with Swansea City F.C. and the brought THE F.A. FUCKING CUP TO WORK TODAY!!!!!!


Check out my pic with the Fucking Awesome cup!!!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That's fucking awesome.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Lucky you Chrisp!


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I've touched the FA cup too. I did a tour of Wembly and there was only me, dad and my brother, so we got to touch the real one.

It owned pretty hard. I'll post pic too.


----------



## Craig

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I need some help with this picture from Last Saturday..

Am I drunk or asleep?

I'm the only male in the pic btw..


----------



## Flanny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Chrisp_Morg said:


> Guys I work with Swansea City F.C. and the brought THE F.A. FUCKING CUP TO WORK TODAY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Check out my pic with the Fucking Awesome cup!!!


Pretty Fucking Awesome!


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



craigdanclaus said:


> I need some help with this picture from Last Saturday..
> 
> Am I drunk or asleep?
> 
> I'm the only male in the pic btw..



Drunk, sir.


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The newish girlfriend and I, on my Birthday.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hey, I heard Fred Durst was coming back. I didn't know he would make an appearance so soon.


----------



## Chet Lemon

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

.............ROFL


----------



## Flanny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Chet Lemon said:


>


:lmao.


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Hey, I heard Fred Durst was coming back. I didn't know he would make an appearance so soon.


He hasn't be spotted since his appearance on House MD.

You mad?


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I didn't know Bloods wore Abercrombie. Still waiting on that '07 GTO. You know that wasn't made.
Got my car nice, and cleaned up today after the snow passed.


----------



## King of Kings

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Green grass in February? Must not of had a bad winter.

What is that a 3 series?


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



King of Kings said:


> Green grass in February? Must not of had a bad winter.
> 
> What is that a 3 series?


Yea, it is a 335 Bimmer. The grass is not real grass. It was laid down. However, I changed the pic a couple times. The ones from today were no good.


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*





































More if you want them. 



'03 Grand Prix GTP completely modified by SLP into the '07 GTO. No, not the body, the engine. 

Google it.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That is a freaking Grand Prix, and an old one at that. Nice try. What exactly makes painting stuff on the interior into a 2007 car that doesn't exist. Pop the hood, show me the Ls2, and the rear axle.

http://www.fabini.com/slp/slppontgrandprix.html
Grand Prix GTX, for anyone else wondering.


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> That is a freaking Grand Prix, and an old one at that. Nice try. What exactly makes painting stuff on the interior into a 2007 car that doesn't exist. Pop the hood, show me the Ls2, and the rear axle.
> 
> http://www.fabini.com/slp/slppontgrandprix.html
> Grand Prix GTX, for anyone else wondering.


No, its not a GTX.

And no problem, I will pop the hood and take some pictures for you.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

So SLP put a Ls2 in a Gran prix but left the 110 mph tach in there? My GTO's went to 200.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You should have just bought a GTO, instead.

Guh. I miss my bro's 2004 Ford Lightning. That truck was glorious.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Mikey Damage said:


> You should have just bought a GTO, instead.
> 
> Guh. I miss my bro's 2004 Ford Lightning. That truck was glorious.


Lightning's were awesome. To bad they stopped making them


----------



## King of Kings

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm pretty sure I posted these before but I don't have anything really new

on the topic of cars...recently put HID headlamps on it. They're awesome to drive with at night, don't think other drivers share my beliefs though.










Me trying my hardest to look like Zdeno Chara...it was ridiculously hard to get a pic with the stick flexed, guess I move too quickly


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yea, my BMW came with HIDs. People always flash their lights at me. The newer Gran Prix's are nice cars. I am glad I got one to drive to work to keep miles off the Bimmer. Gets great gas mileage for a big car.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice skates KOK. Graf skates are probably my favorite, all my goalie skates were made by them and the normal ones I got for playing shinny now are from them as well. So comfortable


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> So SLP put a Ls2 in a Gran prix but left the 110 mph tach in there? My GTO's went to 200.


They aren't functional at the moment. I broke the SLP tachs when I got side swiped.

I painted mine from my old GTP. 

Pictures of the engine will be up tomorrow.


----------



## the main event

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> I didn't know Bloods wore Abercrombie. Still waiting on that '07 GTO. You know that wasn't made.
> Got my car nice, and cleaned up today after the snow passed.


How old are you?


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

ItsWhatIDo, as much as you were annoying me, I do love the Beamer. 

Question: Those are the _stock_, mesh grills on the car, correct?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



the main event said:


> How old are you?


pure guess. 

he's probably in his mid to late 20's. 

engineers. dey git paid.


----------



## BreakTheWalls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*New ink!*




























It's a work in progress. My tattoo artist is godly when it comes to color, so I can't wait.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice ink bud. You are going to beat me to completing a sleeve :$


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Mikey Damage said:


> pure guess.
> 
> he's probably in his mid to late 20's.
> 
> engineers. dey git paid.


I'm 23. I got the car over a year ago though. 

No, the grilles, front spoiler, and wheels are not stock. Of course neither is the intake, exhaust, or tune. Twin turbo cars love tunes.


----------



## Wes_FR

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Horrible, I know.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The tat looks sick as fuck BTW


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BreakTheWalls said:


> *New ink!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a work in progress. My tattoo artist is godly when it comes to color, so I can't wait.


Naiiice.

You should post some more pictures with better lighting. Hard to make out the detail and such of the tattoo. Ya' know, show it off a little more. 

Sweet ink though, brooooo.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BreakTheWalls said:


> *New ink!*
> 
> It's a work in progress. My tattoo artist is godly when it comes to color, so I can't wait.


BTW, looks pretty sweet


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice ink, BTW. I am not a big fan of vibrant colors when it comes to sleeving it up, as it tends to fade at a quick, unpredictable pace. You are going to be getting touch ups quite a bit.

I prefer to stick to red and black, and I am thinking about doing some work on my leg today, but nonetheless, I still really do like your tattoo.

M.W.
BruteShot
BTW
Near
Mikey too, maybe... Proof of ink needed. 

*The Tattoo Crew*


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Near said:


> Nice ink, BTW. I am not a big fan of vibrant colors when it comes to sleeving it up, as it tends to fade at a quick, unpredictable pace. You are going to be getting touch ups quite a bit.
> 
> I prefer to stick to red and black, and I am thinking about doing some work on my leg today, but nonetheless, I still really do like your tattoo.
> 
> M.W.
> BruteShot
> BTW
> Near
> Mikey too, maybe... Proof of ink needed.
> 
> *The Tattoo Crew*


Right on, brother! :agree:

Plan to get a half sleeve as soon as I come up with some funds. Hopefully the work will be done in a couple of months. I know it wont happen in March either but I'm thinking at the end of May I should have something thrown together. Will post my arm when it FINALLY gets done.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Near said:


> Nice ink, BTW. I am not a big fan of vibrant colors when it comes to sleeving it up, as it tends to fade at a quick, unpredictable pace. You are going to be getting touch ups quite a bit.
> 
> I prefer to stick to red and black, and I am thinking about doing some work on my leg today, but nonetheless, I still really do like your tattoo.
> 
> M.W.
> BruteShot
> BTW
> Near
> Mikey too, maybe... Proof of ink needed.
> 
> *The Tattoo Crew*




I have no ink done yet just plenty of ideas at the moment. Definitely going in this summer though to get half sleeve started/finished. At the end of it I would like to have both half sleeves, something across the shoulder blades and that is about it. Going to be a lot of money :$


----------



## .Skittles.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Near said:


> Nice ink, BTW. I am not a big fan of vibrant colors when it comes to sleeving it up, as it tends to fade at a quick, unpredictable pace. You are going to be getting touch ups quite a bit.
> 
> I prefer to stick to red and black, and I am thinking about doing some work on my leg today, but nonetheless, I still really do like your tattoo.
> 
> M.W.
> BruteShot
> BTW
> Near
> Mikey too, maybe... Proof of ink needed.
> 
> *The Tattoo Crew*


BTW ... I LOVE your tatts. Mega *high five* on them.

Nyself so far;

*Right Arm* - Working on half sleeve "old school stars" background type thing. Only 2 pieces pictured but got a third a few weeks ago.

















(proof of colour fade right there !!! )

*Left Arm* - I have no idea what to do with it








Also have a tiny ying yang on the back but not even worth picturing.

Yay for tattoos !


----------



## Backlash

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me front flip on to my bed, I am young.

(I know that is what she said)


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



.Skittles. said:


> *Left Arm* - I have no idea what to do with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for tattoos !


'Laugh Now, Cry Later'

I was going to get a tattoo like that to be honest with you. Just think the facial expressions are incredible and the statement in and of itself is something to live by.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










I have SF 4, who wants to die?


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



.Skittles. said:


> BTW ... I LOVE your tatts. Mega *high five* on them.
> 
> Nyself so far;
> 
> *Right Arm* - Working on half sleeve "old school stars" background type thing. Only 2 pieces pictured but got a third a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (proof of colour fade right there !!! )
> 
> *Left Arm* - I have no idea what to do with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have a tiny ying yang on the back but not even worth picturing.
> 
> Yay for tattoos !


Definitely Tattoo Crew Material; I like the work.


----------



## ALLEYEZONME

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> I have SF 4, who wants to die?


Your lucky you have it on the PS3 otherwise you would taste defeat.


----------



## hunteraustin

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm new here... Don't have a picture but thought I would post somewhere to say hi!

So yeah, hi!


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

OMG


Hi.


----------



## BretJustice

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Hi im new and this is me


----------



## PHEN0M

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me and my friend Kim


----------



## killacamt

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

your next WWE World Champ...


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










The devil is growing on my chin.


----------



## Meilichia

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


















Hello I have posted here before, but it was a long time ago, but I'm back, so hello again


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Meilichia said:


> Hello I have posted here before, but it was a long time ago, but I'm back, so hello again


That's quite a set you have there!

...I mean set of piercings!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I was trying to think of subtle thing to say but fuck it, that is an amazing set of tits


----------



## Alco

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

There's gonna be some fapping done by the younger audience of this forum, no doubt.


----------



## BretJustice

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ahh wigan not far from newcastle (where I live) we must all be cautious though lads, we might have to see more pics


----------



## Flanny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Lets hope she doesn't start a rant about us for saying she has nice tits.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Flanny said:


> Lets hope she doesn't start a rant about us for saying she has nice tits.


If she doesn't, it's inevitable that someone else will.

You can't have chebs like that and not expect guys to compliment you.


----------



## BretJustice

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Flanny said:


> Lets hope she doesn't start a rant about us for saying she has nice tits.


Well only one person mentioned the tits I think, anyways she's very attractive, and she's probably proud of her assets, plus wrestling is full of guys she probs knew what would happen with the lads remarks


----------



## JD13

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BretJustice said:


> Well only one person mentioned the tits I think, anyways she's very attractive, and she's probably proud of her assets, plus wrestling is full of *virgins* she probs knew what would happen with the lads remarks


To put it more correctly.


----------



## BretJustice

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



JD13 said:


> To put it more correctly.


You can tell what team you swing for


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I could have sworn I've seen that girl before in another forum and it turned out those pictures weren't really her and they had been taken from Vampirefreaks or something.....I can't remember but it was something like that.


----------



## BretJustice

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> I could have sworn I've seen that girl before in another forum and it turned out those pictures weren't really her and they had been taken from Vampirefreaks or something.....I can't remember but it was something like that.


Actually I checked and she's on myspace and facebook, cos I wasnt too sure either I can get you the links if you want, LMAO she'll probs think im stalkin her now


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Creepy new guy is creepy.


If you see any pictures of a girl who looks like Amy Winehouse here, that's really Amy Winehouse.

<_<

Please don't stalk me.


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

If you stalk Cat- Bond and Wolverine will *own* you.


----------



## BretJustice

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Near said:


> If you stalk Cat- Bond and Wolverine will *own* you.


First of all im not stalking anyone and no one will be owning me kid


----------



## AfterShade

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Stalking people over an internet forum is classic.


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BretJustice said:


> First of all im not stalking anyone and no one will be owning me kid



I was talking in general, *son*. 

Get a grip.


----------



## BretJustice

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Shade said:


> Stalking people over an internet forum is classic.


Ive got too much information on my profile now that I can't get away with it ........ damn. :no: (and thats not me doing a ron simmons "damn")


----------



## BretJustice

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Near said:


> I was talking in general, *son*.
> 
> Get a grip.


I was waiting to see how long it would be before someone like you come out the woodwork, whats a matter *BOY*? is it because your hefty post count doesnt scare me?


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BretJustice said:


> I was waiting to see how long it would be before someone like you come out the woodwork, whats a matter *BOY*? is it because your hefty post count doesnt scare me?




Do *you* still not understand that I wasn't talking about *you*


----------



## Seb

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I find Near's post count TERRIFYING.


----------



## BretJustice

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Near said:


> Do *you* still not understand that I wasn't talking about *you*


I couldn't care if you were talking to me or not, anyways back to the topic at hand 


Me and Sam










Me and Jordi










Me and Natalie










Stacey and me










Jordi and me again










Gettin some apple sours down my neck off one of the shooter girls









Tanya, me and natalie. They look very tall however I don't know how the picture was took as there about my height in reality


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Isn't Newcastle on the East side of England?


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Less bollocks from the more senior members please.


----------



## BretJustice

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Isn't Newcastle on the East side of England?


Yip the north east mate, where its cold all year round , well not as bad as some countrys but still colder than most places


----------



## JD13

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BretJustice said:


> You can tell what team you swing for


Like Babe Ruth :agree: plays havoc on the knees though. 

Problem ?


----------



## Meilichia

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I don't mind the tits comments, I wouldn't have shown them if I didn't want the comments secretly 

Oh and Yeah you did find me on facebook cheers for that  thats where my horrible drunken pictures are.
Those pictures really are me, and i have been on a couple of wrestling forums, but never been accused of stealing pictures off vampirefreaks, but i do have an account over there, someone else probably stole off me


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

yea i dunno bout that whole gothic thing but your tits are fuckable.


----------



## DTJ

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










One of my senior pictures that I photoshopped..











My family picture, the last one we have before my father died. I'm in the Triple H shirt.










My oldest sister and I.


----------



## BretJustice

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



JD13 said:


> Like Babe Ruth :agree: plays havoc on the knees though.
> 
> Problem ?


My problem is you, I immediatley don't like you, don't take offence, I can detect your sarcasm


----------



## JD13

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

He wants me really :sex


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Wow, just shut the fuck up and bring your shit to rants if you can't sit here and post pictures without turning into a bunch of fucking bitches.


----------



## BretJustice

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> Wow, just shut the fuck up and bring your shit to rants if you can't sit here and post pictures without turning into a bunch of fucking bitches.


here here


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Meilichia said:


> I don't mind the tits comments, I wouldn't have shown them if I didn't want the comments secretly
> 
> Oh and Yeah you did find me on facebook cheers for that  thats where my horrible drunken pictures are.
> *Those pictures really are me, and i have been on a couple of wrestling forums, but never been accused of stealing pictures off vampirefreaks, but i do have an account over there, someone else probably stole off me *


What's your name on VF?
I'm on there as well.

And yeah, vampirefreaks is anything but a gothic website. It used to be when it first started but then the whole scene/emo trend took over and there's nothing but 15 year old baby whores and alt geeks that think they're too cool for school. 

All it is is a much more personal myspace with all of the members wearing black and goggles.


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

So if I wear my 'Marc Jacob Goggles' I am considered a Vampire?

Fresher than a.... 


Wutttttttt


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



AWESOM-O said:


> Less bollocks from the more senior members please.


Respect the thread homies.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Near said:


> So if I wear my 'Marc Jacob Goggles' I am considered a Vampire?
> 
> Fresher than a....
> 
> 
> Wutttttttt


For sure and the chicks will drop their panties if you rate them.


----------



## Echlius

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Man, i remember VF years ago, was all the rage before myspace :$.









^ i fear barbers and smiling








^ Tattoo from just after it was done so its got that whole reddened glow thing about it, had it a few months now


----------



## Mellow420

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Dean Dime ML X. Nice guitar.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

...........


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Thumbnail the images man or at least shrink them down.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Init....


----------



## frozn

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Damnit I´m hot <3


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Sorry about that Carl, didn't come back after I posted em.


----------



## Mr.Buffpants

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Sorry about the size but I just had to show off my custom plates


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Anyone want a slut for their birthday?

Really, though, it had a point. We went to Afterlife (it's a club) in downtown Toronto.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Well, my birthday is coming up... :side:


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

So is mine.


----------



## CM_Jobber

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Its mine today. Any chance of a lap dance?


----------



## Austin101

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Why not?


----------



## Wes_FR

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Different than I imagined, lol. Then again I don't know exactly what I had in mind.

Nice pic nevertheless.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Shaved my head t'other day.


----------



## stinger-splash

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Wes_FR said:


> Different than I imagined, lol. Then again I don't know exactly what I had in mind.
> 
> Nice pic nevertheless.


I always imagined him as stone cold.


----------



## DacxcWholeF'NShow

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me down the pub, looking like a twat.










My grumpy pose.










THUMBS UP.


----------



## Flanny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



stinger-splash said:


> I always imagined him as stone cold.


:lmao Me Too.


----------



## AfterShade

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Here is the famous Shade


----------



## raw-monster

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice pics ^^^^^^^^^

Austin surprised me with his lol


----------



## Austin101

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

How did I surprise people, were they expecting me to look like a middle aged, out of shape person or Steve Austin himself!


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



DaWholeF'NShow said:


> My grumpy pose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THUMBS UP.


Stoned much?


----------



## DacxcWholeF'NShow

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I wasn't stoned in the first picture, just a little tired/grumpy lol. I am a bad mixture of drunk and stoned at a BBQ in the second picture. Don't try that at home kids.


----------



## Gin

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Austin101 said:


> How did I surprise people, were they expecting me to look like a middle aged, out of shape person or Steve Austin himself!


Well, uh, yes!


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Austin101 said:


> How did I surprise people, were they expecting me to look like a middle aged, out of shape person or Steve Austin himself!


You're from BC lad, so I kinda expected you to look all yo! or leatherfaced tbh. Sadly you're neither you do look like a weekend boarder with the yo! beard and shades...by the way all my preconceptions are based on skiers and boarders and crazy folk of Fernie...a.k.a pow pow heaven


----------



## Austin101

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



.Big.C. said:


> You're from BC lad, so I kinda expected you to look all yo! or leatherfaced tbh. Sadly you're neither you do look like a weekend boarder with the yo! beard and shades...by the way all my preconceptions are based on skiers and boarders and crazy folk of Fernie...a.k.a pow pow heaven



Quite knowledgable.

I'm not that Bad Ass, I guess I'll post a pic where you can see my face a bit better.

I'm trying to look like Randy Savage (I know who wouldn't want to try?), but I got a long way to go!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



DaWholeF'NShow said:


> Me down the pub, looking like a twat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grumpy pose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THUMBS UP.


http://www.proactiv.com/index.php?pactvid=060482ac20dfd2bf7085c1185c108f2f


----------



## DacxcWholeF'NShow

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> http://www.proactiv.com/index.php?pactvid=060482ac20dfd2bf7085c1185c108f2f


Gee thanks. Never realised I had spots before. Besides, the only picture taken in the last year was the 2nd one, in which my skin is reasonably clear.

EDIT- Red rep as well? Geez. Sorry for offending you


----------



## stinger-splash

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Austin101 said:


> Quite knowledgable.
> 
> I'm not that Bad Ass, I guess I'll post a pic where you can see my face a bit better.
> 
> I'm trying to look like Randy Savage (I know who wouldn't want to try?), but I got a long way to go!


I knew you probably wouldn't look like Stone Cold, but still everytime you posted Austin's face came to my mind. 
I'd say you rather look like Christian.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









A couple of years ago in Greece.


----------



## Craig

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

This isn't a picture featuring me ( I did take it) but I find this sickingly funny...












yes I do know the person... If you look back at the last (Drunken) photo of me..

and yes that is a dead bird...


----------



## Austin101

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



stinger-splash said:


> I knew you probably wouldn't look like Stone Cold, but still everytime you posted Austin's face came to my mind.
> I'd say you rather look like Christian.





Yeah I do look a bit like Christian I guess.

And I can see why you'd do that as well. :agree:


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Dead birds are moderately amusing but Craig I hope the next dead bird you take a picture of is one of Andy's hookers.


----------



## Austin101

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

McQueen, I'd be interested to see what you look like.

Or Andy for that matter.

Tell me if there's picutres in this thread of you guys, would be interesting.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I love how Juggalo took my acne joke seriously.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

No one takes you seriously jade.

and if I'm wrong those people need shooting.


----------



## DacxcWholeF'NShow

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> I love how Juggalo took my acne joke seriously.


Sorry, but I don't know you. So how am I meant to know if you're just being "funny" or just being a bitch. I mean, if you're joking then sorry for overreacting. Just it's something I'm sensitive about, since many people have baited me about it. Thankfully, it's not that bad anymore.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Are you Juggalo? What's going on here?


----------



## Flanny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



DaWholeF'NShow said:


> Sorry, but I don't know you. So how am I meant to know if you're just being "funny" or just being a bitch. I mean, if you're joking then sorry for overreacting. Just it's something I'm sensitive about, since many people have baited me about it. Thankfully, it's not that bad anymore.


You're not Juggalo


----------



## DacxcWholeF'NShow

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I was the only one who commented on it  I don't see a post by anyone called Juggalo.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Austin101 said:


> Tell me if there's picutres in this thread of you guys, would be interesting.


I don't recall ever seeing a picture of either.


----------



## Mellow420

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> I love how Juggalo took my acne joke seriously.


I sure did! 

Edit: And yeah, as if it was a joke. You red repped him before I even gave you any, so it must have bothered you somehow. Quite lame and immature of you, but then again it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## BreakTheWalls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Damn...the pic isn't working.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



DaWholeF'NShow said:


> I was the only one who commented on it  I don't see a post by anyone called Juggalo.


There's this thing called rep.


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Austin101 said:


> Why not?


So, uh, this mean you're not Steve Austin? :side:

EDIT: The psiture I wanna see the most is Invicible, I can ususally guess what the people in the * Ratings/DVD Thread look like- but when i picture IV- I think of the FM Alchemist guy- or some other mysterious cartoon anime character.


----------



## DacxcWholeF'NShow

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



the king of kings said:


> There's this thing called rep.


Ahhh, sorry for not being able to see people's rep. My bad!!


----------



## Goku

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Yeah1993 said:


> The psiture I wanna see the most is Invicible, I can ususally guess what the people in the * Ratings/DVD Thread look like- but when i picture IV- I think of the FM Alchemist guy- or some other mysterious cartoon anime character.


Post yours.


----------



## Jambofish

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










^^ From Halloween! (Although I really should dress like this everyday).










^^ I was annoyed at this point as my sister kept on taking pictures and all I wanted to do was park my sweet ass on that bench and admire the view!


----------



## AfterShade

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Jump into the water.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Certs looks like Matt Hardy... only with short hair.


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



INVINCIBLE said:


> Post yours.


I think I will at one point, but I'll have to take a new photo, I haven't had a photo of me taken in literally more than a year.

You better post yourself if I do though :side:

After looking at Austin101's second picture he kinda reminds me of Kenny Dykstra.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

OMG, first ever time I have posted a pic of me in all the time I have been here!!!










Yeah, I need a haircut .


----------



## Wes_FR

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice sheets and curtains!

I swear I've seen you before though, I think you posted a video once.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Wes_FR said:


> Nice sheets and curtains!
> 
> I swear I've seen you before though, I think you posted a video once.


:lmao, you aren't the first person to comment on those .

Yeah, I have posted a couple of videos before, but not many people on here viewed them . Nice to know someone did though .


----------



## SaMi.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



















new ones


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

you look like a young ricky hatton


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



bigcal said:


> Yeah, I need a haircut .


If you think that's long- you'd think I'd need to get a lawnmower to my head if [or when] I post a picture of myself.


----------



## Jake_p53

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me on the right, and my mate Paulie, dressed up for a party. We were 80's rockers. Had a sick denim vest, not seen here of course.

My hair was totally pimped out.

Oh, that's totally his car btw, not mine. Just saying.

Enjoy.


----------



## The_Great_One_316

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

YOu guys look like Bowling for Soup rejects from the "1985" music video.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Austin101 said:


> Why not?


*** 1/2


----------



## VaderFat™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










I usually don't wear my glasses.










This one's my fave.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Austin101 said:


> McQueen, I'd be interested to see what you look like.


I'm not sure your ready for this jelly.

Eh, might happen soon, i'm not sure.


----------



## Mellow420

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Gibson Les Paul, nice axe, Vader.


----------



## .Skittles.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

When i last moved house;




























Fun journey right there.


----------



## Mellow420

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

So many instruments.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The only instrument I've ever played was a guitar with a bong installed in it.


----------



## .Skittles.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I never claimed i could play any of them, just own them =D


----------



## truethat23

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

my pic won't come up for some reason.

heres a facebook link though


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30150129&l=f3340&id=87200696


----------



## BreakTheWalls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*My girlfriend and I*


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hot chick homie.


----------



## Francise Champion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



.Skittles. said:


> When i last moved house;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun journey right there.


 I want some of those.lol I just have extra instruments just to have them.


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

My Alaskan Malamute, Jasmine, trying to fit on the chair outside. Not a bad effort really.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Learn to resize your pics Rajah, its stretching my page :side:

Awesome dog though


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It is resized, 33%, cheeky prick,and like I care if it's stretched your page.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

No flaming outside of rants please.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Those dogs are awesome and a beautiful type for a dog. When older I would either pick to buy one of those or a Golden Retriever.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Best picture in this thread for forever, fucking adorable.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

How much did she cost, Rajah?


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Josh said:


> How much did she cost, Rajah?


She was about $1,200.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Worth it.


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Definately. They are usually more than that but she was about 16 months when we got her. I expected to pay around the $1,500 mark. 
Our male one, Rajah, is getting old. He's about 13 and Malamutes don't last much beyond that. It'll be a sad day in this household when he passes. I'll be out buying another one once he's gone. Jasmine will need it, so will the kids, and honestly so would I. Cost doesn't bother me either, the joy he's brought into our house has been priceless.


----------



## Gin

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Looks really good. Maybe I take some pics of my cat in the next days.


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah, I feel you Rajah. If our Collie was to go, we'd be heartbroken. She's only 5, but we've had her since she was like 2. Animals in our house are treated as humans so she'll last until at least 15


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rajah said:


> Definately. They are usually more than that but she was about 16 months when we got her. I expected to pay around the $1,500 mark.
> Our male one, Rajah, is getting old. He's about 13 and Malamutes don't last much beyond that. It'll be a sad day in this household when he passes. I'll be out buying another one once he's gone. Jasmine will need it, so will the kids, and honestly so would I. Cost doesn't bother me either, the joy he's brought into our house has been priceless.


Definitely a beautiful dog. You can't put a price on an animal. They give you so many years of joy.


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

This photo was taken professionally.

I say.


----------



## Jake_p53

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rajah said:


> Definately. They are usually more than that but she was about 16 months when we got her. I expected to pay around the $1,500 mark.
> Our male one, Rajah, is getting old. He's about 13 and Malamutes don't last much beyond that. It'll be a sad day in this household when he passes. I'll be out buying another one once he's gone. Jasmine will need it, so will the kids, and honestly so would I. Cost doesn't bother me either, the joy he's brought into our house has been priceless.


You're so eerily like my Dad, heh.

Except when we lost our first German Shepperd, Mac, way before his time, Dad basically swore off getting another. A short while later he was out looking and we got Koddee... for the same reasons. Our second dog needed it badly, and for certain, a part of him did too (as much as he didn't publicise it very much). 

Gorgeous dog. Always been a big fan of the breed.


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The other night, I was hanging out with my girlfriend and friends watching Pineapple Express and Zach and Miri Make A Porno, and I decided to post some pics.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## JD13

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Some random pictures, enjoy.

*First edition 67 Sgt Peppers. *







[/URL][/img]

*My awesome illustrated wall*







[/URL][/img]

*Smokey my pet owl. (yes that is a real owl)*







[/URL][/img]

*1966 lambretta sx200*







[/URL]
[/img]


----------



## Flanny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ lol at the Bird with the ***.


----------



## JD13

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hes very persistent. Not even death can stop his 60 a day habit.


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Damn
BreakTheWalls makes me wish I was a girl :faint:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch said:


> Those dogs are awesome and a beautiful type for a dog. When older I would either pick to buy one of those or a *Golden Retriever*.


Golden Retrievers are awesome. My two are pretty fuckin' insane, but that's probably because they live with me and whatever strange people wind up crashing at my place every now and then.

This was taken about 6 months ago at my mother's house. They're never this quiet at my place.










One on the left is called Jax, and the one on the right is Hunter. My little brother wanted to call one Hunter, so I just let him roll with it, I guess. Don't know where the name Jax came from. I was probably playing Mortal Kombat or something.

They're brothers. And a lot bigger now.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice dogs Andy. I shall have to post some pictures of my big guy up later. Was just his birthday yesterday


----------



## SaMi.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









old pic^^










NEW!^^^^


----------



## J²

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Saw some other people posting pictures of their dogs. This is the family dog Huckleberry. Most recent picture, while wearing one of my hats.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Got a big one for you all. I haven't posted in here for ages so here goes:

Me and my stupid sluz girlfriend 





























Out clubbing when I turned 18 last year.










My formal (or prom) date last year.










Me at Schoolies last November after I had finished my final exams and high school forever. It's like a week-long party up north at Surfers Paradise. It was heaps of fun but cost me a fair bit of money! I got to go up with most of my grade it was sick.




























And lastly but most importantly, my mates and I after winning a Dodge Ball tournament on Sunday. $7 entry and we got $300 for winning. Not a bad effort by my count.










So there you go.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You sexy bitch, you.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










My least flattering picture ever. That's my "I'm lazy and don't give a shit what I look like" oufit.

Can't you tell we're related


----------



## Mellow420

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Your dad (I think) reminds me of Henry Winkler, aka the Fonz!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yep, that's my crazy dad. I'll have to tell him that, I think he'll like that compliment!


----------



## Gin

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Did he wear the hat voluntarily or did he had to?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

He totally volunteered, lol.


----------



## MrJesus

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Dads are great.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

me too


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch said:


>


I SO would.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I SO have.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

My dog


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

What a cutie


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Indeed, i bet that dog gets more action than you brute :side: <3


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Dog....or mini bear??

Anyway, the weather warmed up a bit so I went on a walk with the wifey. I'm wearing new sunglasses. You cannot see them very well...but I can assure you...they fuckin' rock.

Hot.as.hell.

Swur.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I hope you prefer it in the ass you sexy sum bitch.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Would.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah, it looks pretty warm there.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

These last few pages in this thread will be remembered as the welcoming of the sexiest WF posters.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yes, to both.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch said:


> These last few pages in this thread will be remembered as the welcoming of the sexiest WF posters.


I guess I'll have to post some more pics then.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


> Indeed, i bet that dog gets more action than you brute :side: <3


He would have but we got him fixed pretty early. Had several people ask us if we could breed him but he had it already done


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Josh said:


> I guess I'll have to post some more pics then.


My world would be blown away :$


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Mike looks like he'd give one hell of a sexy time :argh:



bruteshot74 said:


> He would have but we got him fixed pretty early. Had several people ask us if we could breed him but he had it already done


:lmao


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Mike looks like he would have a pretty one dimensional attack :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



bruteshot74 said:


> Mike looks like he would have a pretty one dimensional attack :side:


Nah he's been taking notes, likes to come at you from weird angles :side:


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


> Nah he's been taking notes, likes to come at you from weird angles :side:


Like a spider monkey :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

raise your hands if you're gettin some tonight.

yeah. 

notice the lack of hands being raised by Brute and Sticksy.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hey. I have the same sign.

And oddly, it was stolen from my room a few weeks ago.

SOB...


----------



## ToriBurger

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

This would be me.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Mikey Damage said:


> Hey. I have the same sign.
> 
> And oddly, it was stolen from my room a few weeks ago.
> 
> SOB...


Every time I hear you whistle,
it makes my penis bristle.


----------



## i$e

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Mikey Damage said:


> Dog....or mini bear??
> 
> Anyway, the weather warmed up a bit so I went on a walk with the wifey. I'm wearing new sunglasses. You cannot see them very well...but I can assure you...they fuckin' rock.
> 
> Hot.as.hell.
> 
> Swur.


hottest wee diva!!! :agree:

10000000000/10


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Mikey Damage said:


> raise your hands if you're gettin some tonight.
> 
> yeah.
> 
> notice the lack of hands being raised by Brute and Sticksy.


I do not appreciate your lies.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hit or miss?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Lindenhurst ILL, (IMO)

By the way Switch is so beautiful he hurt my eyes.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Mikey Damage said:


> raise your hands if you're gettin some tonight.
> 
> yeah.
> 
> notice the lack of hands being raised by Brute and Sticksy.


My hand was busy :side:


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

And thanks again Nick, that hit the spot.


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Uhm, Europe and my baby.


----------



## Gin

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



He isn't interested in becoming famous. :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> Lindenhurst ILL, (IMO)
> 
> By the way Switch is so beautiful he hurt my eyes.


what about Lindenhurst?

That's the town that borders the town I live in.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I didn't know Mikey was a pimp?


----------



## Team Technical

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I find the talk in here pretty disgusting at some points.


----------



## Rez

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me putting on my serious face. 



Or at least trying.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Certs said:


> I didn't know Mikey was a pimp?


How do you think, you get laid?

With my assistance, whore.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I owe you some thanks then. Lots of it, actually. 

Rez, that is hardly a 'scruffy beard.' More like peach fuzz, but it tickles my belly button so I can't complain.


----------



## Rez

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Certs said:


> I owe you some thanks then. Lots of it, actually.
> 
> Rez, that is hardly a 'scruffy beard.' More like peach fuzz, but it tickles my belly button so I can't complain.




Joaquin phoenix, eat your heart out.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ That is undisputably scruffy.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I stand corrected.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I would totally buy some hummus from Rez.

I asked you where you lived one Mikey and you said Lindenhurst/Gurnee area, thats why I said it.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Rez teach me how you do it. :sad:


----------



## Rez

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



EGame said:


> Rez teach me how you do it. :sad:


Do nothing at all


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I might have to have a beard-off with Rez.


----------



## Mellow420

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Grow a ZZ Top beard.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Posted in rants, some might not have seen.










And proper me?










And idk?


----------



## Mellow420

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Don't take this the wrong way, but when I looked at your second picture I thought of you as a person with no friends. But the other two pictures make you look like the hit of the party. 

(wut?)


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Holy shit Mystery, you could pass for Mac from "Its Always Sunny In Philadelphia" with a few small changes.

And, its been a while, so here's me during a huge snowball fight a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Albania

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me @ work lookin like I'm about to cry like an emofag. But I was watchin TV actually. Or I was really cryin, because you know, I had to work and shit.


----------



## ZanderM

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You shouldn't have posted anything above your picture, so it would look like you were staring at the picture above it.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That blue makes you look like a Smurf.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

If Mystery is Mac, i'm Charlie.


----------



## Albania

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


> That blue makes you look like a Smurf.


True lol. My co-worker took that pic with his shitty camera, thats why the smurf effect.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Shave the mustache, plz. Keep the beard tho.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice hockey hair Mystery


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> If Mystery is Mac, i'm Charlie.


Ugh, fine, you bastard. I guess I'm Dennis by default due to my body.

Hmm, wow, mentioning my body in relation to a character thats on a show where Danny DeVito also works...nooot a smart move, I've set myself up for some mighty cruel jokes.


----------



## NB Cone Stold

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



-Mystery- said:


>


You look like Marv from Home Alone.


----------



## MyBloodyValentine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm new to the forum. Here are two pictures:


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me after a gang of youths attacked me last night, LOL now I know how the dudes inmy sig feel.
4 hours in A&E wasn't fun though.


----------



## SaMi.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^^^The Real Buzz lightyear


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Spartanlax said:


> Ugh, fine, you bastard. I guess I'm Dennis by default due to my body.
> 
> Hmm, wow, mentioning my body in relation to a character thats on a show where Danny DeVito also works...nooot a smart move, I've set myself up for some mighty cruel jokes.


Part of the reason I love that show so much is I know a guy who is somewhat looks and acts like Dennis. Its good times.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

to infinity and beyond!


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










I'm just a sexy boy tbf


----------



## Alco

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch said:


> I'm just a sexy boy tbf


What's this wet spot in my pants?

Oh right. :$


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao Clean up on aisle sex.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm speechless.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Josh said:


> I'm speechless.


You are the reason why the Internet must continue to grow and develop.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

FADEDEDEDEDED!


My eyes looked closed in others, so i opened them.


I look faded as does this chick. SHE HAS A BODY OKAY!


FADEDEDED AGAIN!


My dog's balls were hot.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BabyBoy said:


> FADEDEDEDEDED!
> My dog's balls were hot.


:lmao

oh and by the way you have a sick ass dog.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

lol at that dog.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao

Awesome picture of your dog BabyBoy.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah, this fucker is lazy. Funny part is, he's prettier than all the girls in this thread.  His name is Cain.


----------



## the main event

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Some random bitch










Oh yeah....










































Now i'm real, right?


edit: Funny part is, your dog is sooo much cuter than you.


----------



## Rockstar

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



the main event said:


> Some random bitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i'm real, right?


This isnt supposed to be a insult or anything but I always thought that you were a black man lol. I guess I'm thinking of another poster lol.


----------



## the main event

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Lmfao!! Honey, I'm faaar from being a black dude.


----------



## Rockstar

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Lol well I see that now.


----------



## TIP Punk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*








Wont work


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



the main event said:


> edit: Funny part is, your dog is sooo much cuter than you.


Another funny part is that he also makes more money breeding(whoring) himself out than you do.


----------



## Dead Seabed

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

This brown-on-brown crime has got to stop! ;_;

Look at you two... fighting on the Member Picture Thread! You should be ashamed of yourselves! Back in the vegetable fields, we were nothing! Now we've risen to the highest level, but you're throwing it all away! If you've forgotten what this forum means to the world, you have only to look at this thread - the WF Member Picture Thread. Don't you see what we have here? A thread where people with bad acne and great cleavage can... get together and compete on the same field as guys that are all goosed up on steroids. But more than anything, isn't this forum about getting together with your friends and just having a good time? I remember. I remember a long time ago, I didn't have anybody. You two took me in. I guess that's why it kills me to see you like this. If we can't be friends... then the heart and soul are out of this forum. Certainly out of me. I know I'll never get that back again. We have sullied the waters of the Lagoon of Peace! I'm begging you, for the love of our forum brothers and sisters, homies, stop this madness! ;_;


----------



## the main event

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Otacon said:


> This *brown-on-brown *crime has got to stop! ;_;
> 
> Look at you two... fighting on the Member Picture Thread! You should be ashamed of yourselves! Back in the vegetable fields, we were nothing! Now we've risen to the highest level, but you're throwing it all away! If you've forgotten what this forum means to the world, you have only to look at this thread - the WF Member Picture Thread. Don't you see what we have here? A thread where people with bad acne and great cleavage can... get together and compete on the same field as guys that are all goosed up on steroids. But more than anything, isn't this forum about getting together with your friends and just having a good time? I remember. I remember a long time ago, I didn't have anybody. You two took me in. I guess that's why it kills me to see you like this. If we can't be friends... then the heart and soul are out of this forum. Certainly out of me. I know I'll never get that back again. We have sullied the waters of the Lagoon of Peace! I'm begging you, for the love of our forum brothers and sisters, homies, stop this madness! ;_;


Correction: I'm light skinned...and he's not But yeah, your right!


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm much lighter than you. Plus I'm more handsome than that ugly ass in your avatar too. Trust me babe, you have nothing on me. In any way. What are you, a 6...tops?


----------



## the main event

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

When it comes to physical attractiveness:

Me>You

Your dog 10x's> You


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I pull the bitches, so I don't give a fuck.  Look at what you have drooling over you....nothing but prepubescent teenagers whose ultimate goal is to even catch a glimpse of a tit(which I might add, you don't have any) from a wrestling diva and jackoff over it for hours. You must feel really good, huh? Knowing the pictures you posted of yourself just killed millions of nerd sperm everywhere.


----------



## the main event

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Since when is 18 prepubescent? And that's a shitty picture anyway. Just like your face.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Let's not get this thread closed again, kay? 


PEACE IN DA WORLD, plz.


----------



## VaderFat™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Sex hair. Notice how I'm sporting my Randy Orton shirt and RKO necklace.

I am win.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

OH SHIT, HAROLD DURING HIS COLLEGE DAYS, BEFORE HE MET KUMAR!

Me and my sis..... I know, I'm small right here. This was back in November. I weighed only 165 right there. I'm back up to 179 now.


----------



## VaderFat™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Everyone says I look like Harold. I don't see the resemblance though.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You look like he did when he popped out as an emo.


----------



## VaderFat™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I am TOTES not emo.


----------



## Bubba T

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Trying out the new camera. 










BB is still awesome by the way.


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



VaderFat™ said:


> Everyone says I look like Harold. I don't see the resemblance though.


You're not Harold, but Rez is Kumar.


By the way, since I've lost 25 pounds, I felt I should post a picture of myself:


----------



## God™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

BabyBoy really reminds me of a young Jerry Lewis.


----------



## Flea4120

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

On a boat, I think I was in the middle of some Hulk Hogan poses or something, or maybe just trying to dance.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Here is a pic of myself wearing a Juventus shirt


----------



## Goku

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Steven L said:


> Here is a pic of myself wearing a Juventus shirt


FUTURE OF MAFIA!


----------



## Lawls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Invincible said:


> FUTURE OF MAFIA!


There we go Future of Mafia right here guys.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Finally got round to uploading pics from my phone...









Blue Meanie? It was more noticable without all the gel in it 









Can you dig it?!









Back when I was skinny. God, I miss that hair  Sorry bout the quality...really old phone!









SRS FACE! Oh, and a mohawk


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*











Maxwell House French Vanilla makes my heart beat fast.


----------



## Darkest Hour

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> Maxwell House French Vanilla makes my heart beat fast.


Might I ask....why is your head taking a shit?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Don't act as if the tits aren't there.


----------



## Bubba T

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

maybe


----------



## MrJesus

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Got pretty excited there when I saw last post in PYP as Bubba.


----------



## Bubba T

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Look at the last page for more excitement, big guy.


----------



## MrJesus

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Wehay!


----------



## Bubba T

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I know I'm stating the obvious here but me > K.

That's right.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



MrJesus said:


> Got pretty excited there when I saw last post in PYP as Bubba.


goddamn, switch out Bubba for Monty and there's my feelings.


----------



## Kliqster

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yo, how's it going? Still surviving without me? What a bitch.

Here's me: 










Here's my wench (on the left):










And here's the magic while it's happening. With a man, admittedly.


----------



## JD13

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*Dazed & Confused
*







[/URL]

[B]not feeling very photogenic[/B]
[img][URL=http://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jemmasbirthday170109005.jpg][IMG]http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/3861/jemmasbirthday170109005.th.jpg[/URL]

[B]my furry partner in crime[/B]
[img][URL=http://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jemmasbirthday170109002.jpg][IMG]http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/199/jemmasbirthday170109002.th.jpg[/URL]

[B]Not so furry, but equally as awesome[/B]
[img][URL=http://img17.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jemmasbirthday170109003.jpg][IMG]http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/3577/jemmasbirthday170109003.th.jpg[/URL]







[/URL]


----------



## MrJesus

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kliqster said:


> Yo, how's it going? Still surviving without me? What a bitch.
> 
> Here's me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my wench (on the left):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the magic while it's happening. With a man, admittedly.


Still going out with the Yank?


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*Same Old Shit, but some new favorite pics . From the North East Wrestling show last night in Torrington, CT.

First Pic. The Beautiful People. This is the 25th time I got at least an autograph from Talia. She remembered me . Made my night










2nd pic. My third time meeting Sabin, first time getting a pic. Had to do the pic quick though which is why it's not the best MCMG pose. 










Can't wait till Philly next month when I once again meet the whole roster and get pics . *


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

25 times? Surprised she's not taken out a restraining order, tbh.


----------



## Derek

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

A picture of myself.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I was right about the "Shoulders like Boulders" Derek.


----------



## Rez

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Just put on some shades and you'll resemble the guy in your avatar.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

DEREK IS CHONO JR?


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I like the blue super mod font


----------



## Derek

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I was thinking of doing that. Alas, I cannot pull it off like Chono.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The resemblance is _scary_.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Wear a nWo 2000 shirt


----------



## Derek

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I don't have one.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Due to the slight greying in my goatee I can shave my head and hit you with a shining wizard Derek. It will be a classic rivalry renewed.


----------



## Rez

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I was unaware Green Man has a wrestling stint in Japan.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Not the Green Man but rather the Green Mist.

Muta IMO.


----------



## the main event

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Some half Mexican/ half Nicaraguan baby...


----------



## Lister

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

HELLO! I am new.
This is me.








You know you like it.


----------



## the main event

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

No, I don't like it. I've been with waaaaaaaaay better looking guys.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me at a house party a few days ago - I'm the one with the black eye lol



















Was a really good night


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

SOME, LIKE, COOL PICS N STUFF. Sorry for the black and white ones, I forgot my camera was set to that so I didn't change it.


My favourite series IN THE WORLD. RE = my life.









Front of shirt:









Back of shirt:









My PS3 sexual Wesker skin:










I have more RE stuff but it's still packed away from when I moved...two years ago <_< so yeah, I should stop being lazy and get it all out.


Finally, my ugly peeling nail polish fingers and my other favourite series.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I need the Cube ports of RE3 and RE: Code Veronica (the only one I have not beat from the main series) but that is pretty damn imprerssive Jade.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You know what's a good game? ...Resident Evil


Also FB you should get GTA London too, it's hilarious!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm missing London and Chinatown Wars.




GTA4 is by far my favourite one. The ending sucked, though.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



the main event said:


> Some half Mexican/ half Nicaraguan baby...


Luckily this isn't Facebook or Myspace or else the whole pedophile community would be tooting their horns over this.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I want that S.T.A.R.S. shirt. Where did you get it?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You can try to find them at any kind of random game store. I got mine a while ago. We have this vintage type store at a mall here that has old game shirts (Mario Bros, Zelda, etc) so I want to take a look there and see if I can find any.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Photo of myself and one of the Italian exchange students that came to our school early last year. This was taken in January. Her dad surprised her family as a Christmas present with a trip back over here to Australia to catch up with us all so she came to like 4 of our parties.

Scared the crap out of me on New Years Eve.

She's a model/promo girl back in Italy I think. She's a glamor that's all I know.


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Italian's are sexy.

Exhibit A.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Best body I've ever seen.

Ever.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I hope you saw it without clothes


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

And you're going back to Italy to see her again.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm going to Europe in July and I'll get to see her and Andrea the guy that also came on exchange. They are both best guy/girl respectively.

And no I didn't see her naked. The whole girlfriend thing. You know.


----------



## The Enforcer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Your girlfriend would have to understand your need as a man to get that Italian chick naked. Damn....


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

This is what happens when 3 guys take on 11 gangsters in a bar fight. I caught a Corona bottle to the head. WE held our shit though. Fuck them gangsters.


----------



## k2!

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

_shit, pic dint load up! ****_


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hitting my friend with a stalling vertical suplex.










Repping the greatest Yankee in the world today.


----------



## MrKennedy666

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









Thats me on the right lookin shlick
basically were Jay and Silent Bob heh


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'll just convince her to have a threesome. No big deal.

One more of the ball and chain.










I failed hard in this photo but she looks nice. Yes. I'm showing her off. Judge all you want!!!


----------



## Bubba T

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I would.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I would x 2


----------



## TKOW

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I would x3


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I wouldn't


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



$$$FOLEY$$$ said:


> I wouldn't


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



> I wouldn't


That makes two of us :side:


----------



## The Enforcer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I have :side:


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Icon™ said:


> Hitting my friend with a stalling vertical suplex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repping the greatest Yankee in the world today.


Very nice Brian. Thanks for the Bleacher tickets btw. Wish it was against Boston, but Oakland is fine


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*Wearing my new Polk High Number 33 Al Bundy Shirt :happy:*


----------



## VaderFat™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



The Enforcer said:


> I have :side:


You mean, _we_ have.

The no eye-contact rule sometimes makes it easy to forget.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



VaderFat™ said:


> You mean, _we_ have.
> 
> The no eye-contact rule sometimes makes it easy to forget.


It helps maintain my chubby


----------



## The Enforcer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



VaderFat™ said:


> You mean, _we_ have.
> 
> The no eye-contact rule sometimes makes it easy to forget.


I remembered, I just wanted to be a glory hog


----------



## VaderFat™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



The Enforcer said:


> I remembered, I just wanted to be a glory hog


You son of a bitch.

That's the last time I ever do something like that with you.
-runs off, breaking vases-


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Less of the shit, please.


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me enjoying a st patricks day pint or 8.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Stop covering yourself up so much


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



















This is what I get for buying a crappy $20 camera. :no:


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I got a few I could post

first we got two old ones same day



















now the most recent I took. Was at my friends and we was hitting up that XBL


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me fucking about before I shaved it all - Dan Hardy look ftw!


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The red Mohawk is badass.


----------



## denixx04

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Ew right?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

boxy?


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



denixx04 said:


> Ew right?


I would.



PF69 said:


> This is what I get for buying a crappy $20 camera. :no:



Oh my god, Randy on my Name is Earl!


----------



## Lister

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Okay okay... Even if you want it or not. More pics of Lister...

At a local Mexican restaurant in my town. I make sombreros look damn good.









Got to love summer









At a buddies house. We were a tad tipsy









I got moves..kinda haha. My buddy was trying so hard not to spill his bowl of Ramen lol









Little too much...









And lastly me in San Diego, my brother lives there. 









That is all for now.


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Amber B said:


>


No Girls On The Internet.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Richie said:


> Oh my god, Randy on my Name is Earl!


I can see some likeness with Randy.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Amber B said:


>



This is why I love this girl.




Told you homos she was real.


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I thought i would write a message as well, sorry not to offend anyone 






Also, Chrisp_Morg looks like a guy I keep snogging every Wednesday... names not David is it? lolz


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BIE said:


> I thought i would write a message as well, sorry not to offend anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Chrisp_Morg looks like a guy I keep snogging every Wednesday... names not David is it? lolz



No offense to you but I've posted photos in this thread before and it doesn't mean you or any other girl is copying me. I don't work like that.
Someone claimed that I was a fake on here a couple of months ago and then I noticed how some people just don't believe that girls on wrestling forums actually exist.

This is my proof.


----------



## SaMi.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










lol i needahaircut


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Amber B said:


> No offense to you but I've posted photos in this thread before and it doesn't mean you or any other girl is copying me. I don't work like that.
> Someone claimed that I was a fake on here a couple of months ago and then I noticed how some people just don't believe that girls on wrestling forums actually exist.
> 
> This is my proof.



I know hun, hence why I would sign as well. 

Titties stick together, realised when I did it I was being a bitch (my middle name) 

And i've been here since 2005 so techically, you lot copied me but meh


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yep, BIE and I had a written sex fest a few years ago but it's awesome to see some more boobs with signs.


We should have a threesome cuz I would totally turn lesbian for both of you.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> Yep, BIE and I had a written sex fest a few years ago but it's awesome to see some more boobs with signs.
> 
> 
> We should have a threesome cuz I would totally turn lesbian for both of you.


God damn it, less talk more action (or more specifically pics of the action) :argh:


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Amber B said:


>


WE said there are no hot girls on the internet. You just continued to prove our point.


----------



## Derek

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Took another pic. I wore the sun glasses as requested, channeling my inner Chono.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That is one of the many reasons why you're awesome Derek


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Me. Sorry I suck with computers and I got no idea how to put up pictures like you guys lol


----------



## Rez

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Told you there was a resemblance Derek.


----------



## ALLEYEZONME

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

punisher


----------



## Wes_FR

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That looks pretty awesome @ Derek.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



V1 Dante said:


> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Me. Sorry I suck with computers and I got no idea how to put up pictures like you guys lol



Can't see the pic well but I'd probably hit it.


If you want to post a picture, get a photobucket account (it's free), upload your picture and post it using but WITHOUT the * part.


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> Can't see the pic well but I'd probably hit it.
> 
> 
> If you want to post a picture, get a photobucket account (it's free), upload your picture and post it using but WITHOUT the * part.


Thank you il try it because I got a ton of pics lol.

Here is the new guy.


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> Yep, BIE and I had a written sex fest a few years ago but it's awesome to see some more boobs with signs.
> 
> 
> We should have a threesome cuz I would totally turn lesbian for both of you.




Just tell me when and where and I am soooo in


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BIE said:


> I know hun, hence why I would sign as well.
> 
> Titties stick together, realised when I did it I was being a bitch (my middle name)
> 
> And i've been here since 2005 so techically, you lot copied me but meh


But Bethany you weren't the first female on here to do the sign thing, surely you know that


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Role Model said:


> But Bethany you weren't the first female on here to do the sign thing, surely you know that




Didn't you read the poster?


Silly Benjamin. :roll:


It was all in jest, interwebs, serious business. :roll:


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BIE said:


> Didn't you read the poster?
> 
> 
> Silly Benjamin. :roll:
> 
> 
> It was all in jest, interwebs, serious business. :roll:


It's hard to work out when you're serious or not tbf


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I am all fun... for instance :




Just for Jade <3 


And what happened to Ms. Hazell?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

She's disappeared off the radar, so I've been forced to move on


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Now now come here 


*forces you into her babylons*


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

_*waves at BIE*_

Still doing your course, Beth? Been a long time since we have spoken.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BIE said:


> I thought i would write a message as well, sorry not to offend anyone
> 
> 
> Also, *Chrisp_Morg looks like a guy I keep snogging every Wednesday..*. names not David is it? lolz


why a wednesday  ? an nah its chris


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BIE said:


> I am all fun... for instance :


:faint:


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

So you wanna be a pro wrestler? Courtesy of a knife edge chop.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Usually I see hand prints on the ass from spankings but the chest? Bad ass.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Chop to the back :S

Fair play.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I prefer horse play. It's way more kinkier


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Chrisp_Morg said:


> why a wednesday  ? an nah its chris






Cos that's when Student Night is in Newport.

He looks like you, scary, you have a good looking twin in Newport  

Killswitch, pick yourself up


----------



## Alco

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

BIE just won the thread.


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

my boobies > all


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BIE said:


> Cos that's when Student Night is in Newport.
> 
> He looks like you, scary, you have a good looking twin in Newport
> 
> Killswitch, pick yourself up


I live near newport :O


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Chrisp_Morg said:


> I live near newport :O


I live in Newport. I win!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I don't really know if win is the word for living in Newport! 

I used to go to a rock venue down there what was it called hm... was a good night anyway, had like fake rock walls and stuff was crazy.

*edit* I think it was called TJ's


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ahhh TJ's yeah, never been there, usually go to Meze, that's a good rock venue.

I should take WF on a trip there one day.


So we don't get told off by the mean moderator, I will post a pic of me, in Meze pissed as a fart as a playboy bunny


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Do it - any excuse to get ratted !


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ok children who are over the age of 18 in Wales please come on Wednesday to Newport so BIE can take you to Meze. 

i'll wear this?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Whats in it for me?


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'll give you exclusive preview of the photos? Considering you don't live in Wales McQueen


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Fair enough but don't hold my non U.K Citizenry against me. :$


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'll try not to dear


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BIE said:


> I am all fun... for instance :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for Jade <3
> 
> 
> And what happened to Ms. Hazell?



:shocked:


My jaw dropped and I was turned on.


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You Miss. December, me Miss.November


I think playboy would increase sales, don't you?


What does the boys think?


----------



## Alco

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BIE said:


> You Miss. December, me Miss.November
> 
> 
> I think playboy would increase sales, don't you?
> 
> 
> What does the boys think?


I'd pay for it.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

GEEEEEET YOUR TI*S OUT FOR THE LAAAAAADS!!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Our tits would be the best sets Playboy has ever laid eyes on.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I would sell myself to an African village to view the photos of BIE's playboy edition.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*It's Jimmy Hart and he let me use his Megaphone for the Crowd Control  (He truly is awesome)










Third Time Meeting Big Kev (he's quite the storyteller as well)








*


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

What's the bandage doing on his elbow, looks pretty big.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

He has an Infection.


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch said:


> I would sell myself to an African village to view the photos of BIE's playboy edition.


Poor african village



Yeah I take it back that chrisp_morg doesn't like rugby, typical chant there 


I said Hugh needs to do a girls of wrestling forum pictorical and I am there!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BIE said:


> Poor african village
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I take it back that chrisp_morg doesn't like rugby, typical chant there
> 
> 
> I said Hugh needs to do a girls of wrestling forum pictorical and I am there!


I LOVE RUGBY!!!

I have no idea where this misconception came from!!!











^^ See me partaking in soem rugby banter..










Me an my rugby 7s team ...I like rugby


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice pics Tim. That was up at the Realm right?


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BIE said:


> You Miss. December, me Miss.November
> 
> 
> I think playboy would increase sales, don't you?
> 
> 
> What does the boys think?


Nah, I would have to disagree with that one.


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Chrisp_Morg said:


> I LOVE RUGBY!!!
> 
> I have no idea where this misconception came from!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ See me partaking in soem rugby banter..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me an my rugby 7s team ...I like rugby


CoughEnglandcame2ndwhereasWalescame4thcough


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

CoughIrelandcamefirstwoooooowherethebestwoooooocuough


----------



## luminaire

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

No titties here, sorry.


----------



## Gin

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BIE said:


> You Miss. December, me Miss.November
> I think playboy would increase sales, don't you?
> What does the boys think?


I think...Ratings tbh.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BIE said:


> I am all fun... for instance :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for Jade <3
> 
> 
> And what happened to Ms. Hazell?


:shocked:

My jaw dropped at how your face ruined a perfectly good picture. I am now turned off.


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BabyBoy said:


> :shocked:
> 
> My jaw dropped at how your face ruined a perfectly good picture. I am now turned off.


lol


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I think we all wish we had a girlfriend like you, BIE.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch said:


> I think we all wish we had a girlfriend like you, BIE.


Not really...


----------



## Albania

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BIE said:


> You Miss. December, me Miss.November
> 
> I think playboy would increase sales, don't you?
> 
> What does the boys think?


I dont care I only read Playboy for the articles.


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

ooh we got anti me... how cool 


Hi haters, how you doin'? lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

They've been turned down by so much pussy, it's no wonder they've resorted to just reading the articles.


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Do you think they know what pussy is?


Awh, probably think it's a cutesy little cat awwwwh


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> They've been turned down by so much pussy, it's no wonder they've resorted to just reading the articles.


Aren't you clever.

Somebody has a negative opinion towards her, must mean they have got turned down by plenty


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Maybe you should take that tampon out of your asshole and read up on sarcasm.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Bruteshot is a GEEKY LOSER VIRGIN.

Josh told me so.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BIE said:


> Do you think they know what pussy is?
> 
> 
> Awh, *probably think it's a cutesy little cat awwwwh*


It's not... FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU










It's me... in eddie's bar


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Brute is sexier than all the females, itt.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch said:


> I think we all wish we had a girlfriend like you, BIE.





bruteshot74 said:


> Not really...


I have to say i agree with brute here.



bruteshot74 said:


> Aren't you clever.
> 
> Somebody has a negative opinion towards her, must mean they have got turned down by plenty


Well you have been turned down by plenty...


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Brute still swimming in controversy :lmao

I'll have some new pics up on Thursday (maybe) if I pose for any out on the town tomorrow night.


----------



## Gin

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

There was a rule about not ranting in here, wasn't it?

I think it's fun when we got our sign-girls here.


----------



## Bubba T

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

lol at the egos in this thread.


----------



## Jambofish

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










BATTLECAT!


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Meh!.


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Enough of the bollocks...again.


----------



## Es.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The only attractive picture of a girl on these last few pages is Josh's sig if I can be honest for a second :sad:


----------



## Jambofish

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me and my cat are not girls you SUNSOFABITCHEESE!


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yo jambofish, go take some more phallic bread pictures for me n crisp


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^^^ Oh please do!


----------



## Jambofish

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I have a following!? I thought my following, much like the Hoff, was limited to Germany.

Hot damn. When my camera gets fixed, I'll take some picture of baps, buns, bagels! EVERYTHING!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Less talk more bread...


----------



## Lister

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

MORE LISTER!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Some of these are old as FUCK









My dad and I. He is more badass than even me. 

It was color war day at our school. We were pink  My shirt says, "your boyfriend likes my game"... It was a soccer chick's shirt.  No I am not gay. I just like to support my school! 
















I make pink look damn good.

Now a picture so you guys will stop calling me k2! 
I AM LISTER ASSHOLES. Look at that sexy coat... 








Lister is on it. 

That is all for now.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Your dad...well that's a whole different story.


----------



## Lister

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

He is a pretty cool guy, not gonna lie.

He doesn't take any picture seriously. So most pictures of him he looks goofy as hell, like in that pic.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

In that picture he looks like he's looking at his wife naked or something ironic.


----------



## Lister

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

We were at a family dinner party thing, therefore he was having beer withdraws. 
So the goofy face was him probably thinking about all his beer he has at home waiting for him to drink after the stupid family thing lol. 
My dad is a mild alcoholic. But I gots mad loves for him


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Went camping on the weekend with a bunch of friends, was so much fun.




























They are all I have which turned out see-able. I'd just like to point out that's not me wallowing in my own drunken pity. It was a mate who we lent jumpers, my blanket and my hat thing because he was so cold. Slash he didn't have the energy to make it a further 20 meters to the tent he was staying in. So he sort of just crashed on the bench thing.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Lister said:


> It was color war day at our school. We were pink  My shirt says, "your boyfriend likes my game"... It was a soccer chick's shirt.  No I am not gay. I just like to support my school!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I make pink look damn good.


lol!! Okay I officially love Lister now


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I wanted more Shannon pics.


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Lister said:


> MORE LISTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I make pink look damn good.
> 
> Lister is on it.
> 
> That is all for now.


Now, if I said you were gay...


Yeah, i'd be telling the truth. Please say you were drunk.


----------



## The Enforcer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Pretty sure he was dressed like that for school Richie. He explained it in the post.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Fat people shouldn't make fun of guys who wear pink.


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That was harsh, but I laughed.


----------



## Lister

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> lol!! Okay I officially love Lister now


You do?!  Well what can I say, I love my school!...well kinda. 

And no I was not drunk, I dressed like that completely sober minded, that's why it's so much more funny. 

There are more pics than that from pink day. I only posted a couple pics. I could post more, but I don't want to torture your eyes lol.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Richie said:


> That was harsh, but I laughed.






I poke fun at you once in a while but it's all in good fun (have to admit that one burn I did in your rant was pretty awesome, though)


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah, it actually was pretty good.


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I was in the city yesterday and I went over to MSG. This is the ONLY thing that they have in their lobby WWE related, so I had to snap aphoto.









Outside of Madison Square Garden









With the Statue of Liberty in the background. It was sunny and I didn't have my sunglasses.


----------



## Jimthor The Oblong

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I never really post anymore, but lurking about i stumbled in here, so may as well whack a photo up.

It's not a good night out unless you look like this by the end:









And one of my fave pics of last year. At a HIFH gig when the singer took a stagedive, i figured i may as well take over his duties...


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









Twas a long night....


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










hey


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

***. I am not uploading for you anymore then. 

Also, get the haircut hippy.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I have you on Facebook owned


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Josh said:


> I have you on Facebook owned


Not my sister though


----------



## the main event

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Lister said:


>


Wow, gotta respect a guy that wears pink in public.


----------



## Lister

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



the main event said:


> Wow, gotta respect a guy that wears pink in public.


Correct you are lol. 



Well it seems my pink pictures were a hit, so I will post all of them. ARE YOU READY?!?!?!?!
Again, this was a school thing. It was "color war" day, and my class was pink 

The whole class...yeah I go to a SMALL school. 


















SECKSEY!!!!! 









Th dude on the far left, he is a total badass.









So I saw him posing for this pic, I ran over and did this like right when the camera flashed. I GOT HIM!!! Ahahahaha it was hilarious. He got owned like a noob. But I love that fuckin guy, cool as shit.









Me and a bud. He was "pepto bismol", but he didn't have his bottle on.









Pretty cool chick. She doesn't ACTUALLY have blonde hair, that's a wig. She dressed up as a pink barbie lol. 











Oh yeah, and my class won the color war  So me dressing up like a total nutjob payed off.


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Actually, some of the pics were pretty amusing; looks like a good time.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I would go gay for you, Lister.  


Your friend on the left seriously needs to hit a gym though. Those guns will not impress any chicks.


----------



## Lister

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The feeling is mutual 

But he is just a really skinny dude. He has always been that way. He has like a fast metabolism or something. He has tried everything do gain weight, but nothing works. But he is still a cool as shit dude. I love him.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Chill-out mode.









Gig mode.









Party mode.


----------



## Green

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Tennents = win.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



green25814 said:


> Tennents = win.


Haha, I hate it. I drank about 30 cans of it at a festival 2 years ago...luckily I had a bottle of Southern Comfort to wash it down with. Tennents Ice Cold is decent though.


----------



## Green

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Bloodbath said:


> Haha, I hate it. I drank about 30 cans of it at a festival 2 years ago...luckily I had a bottle of Southern Comfort to wash it down with. Tennents Ice Cold is decent though.


I used to drink tennents/vodka during work hours up in the edinburgh festival. :side:

It isnt the best, but it has a special place in my heart.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me and the uni-crew


----------



## .Skittles.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Some pictures from my journey to Kuala Lumpur before Australia.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Damn, I'm so jealous. I've always wanted to go there. Love the city pics. And Corona is fucking win tbh.


----------



## S2H

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Josh said:


> hey


Nice shirt...***


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It took them 4 weeks to send it.


----------



## S2H

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Josh said:


> It took them 4 weeks to send it.


"PERTH HC"


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

NCHC.


----------



## S2H

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Josh said:


> NCHC.


Word, you going to show tonight?


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I think I might. You?


----------



## S2H

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah, so I shaved my head today.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

San Jose....!?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I mark for Joe Thornton.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Fair enough, even if I did see them lose live to the Wild a few months ago. 

I'm going to shut up now since my team likely isn't going to make the playoffs unless a miracle happens or they start playing offense.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Speaking of the Wild, I want to get a Gaborik jersey, but not sure if he's staying with the team after this season. Maybe if the stars align, I can get a Gaborik jersey...Pittsburgh Penguins style.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm assuming he will leave for a team that plays offense. Gaborik seems afraid to play physical hockey but he's still one of our better players.

Cal Clutterbuck fucking OWNS, he just skates around and hits people. I'm sure fans of all the other teams hate him though since he's a pest.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

If Gaborik would figure out how to stay healthy, he'd probably be one of the more talked about offensive players in the league.

But yeah, his offense could be nice on a line with one Sidney Crosby.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

He does seem like he milks injuries a bit but really who knows.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hey. Take that shit to the NHL thread.

Seriously. I need more activity in my forum. Kthnxbie.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Steve Yzerman is better than all those homos.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I know what you are but what am I?


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

So Giants turned Steelers fan as they won the SB. Now a Penguins turned Sharks fan? Not surprising.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> So Giants turned Steelers fan as they won the SB. Now a Penguins turned Sharks fan? Not surprising.


Fuck yeah! I'm a Sharks fan. Are you really that stupid?

Joe Thornton fan and nothing else. I guess it's a crime to like players who don't play in the city you live in. 

I got a Pavel Datsyuk jersey too. I guess I love the Red Wings too. 

Nice job at making yourself look like an ass though.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

srs businezz


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch said:


> I know what you are but what am I?


A pussy, apparently.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I guess i'm a poser because I enjoy other football and hockey teams outside of my city as well.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



-Mystery- said:


> Fuck yeah! I'm a Sharks fan. Are you really that stupid?
> 
> Joe Thornton fan and nothing else. I guess it's a crime to like players who don't play in the city you live in.
> 
> I got a Pavel Datsyuk jersey too. I guess I love the Red Wings too.
> 
> Nice job at making yourself look like an ass though.


Covering your bases, so you can brag you are a fan of the team who wins it all.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> I guess i'm a poser because I enjoy other football and hockey teams outside of my city as well.




I live in Leaf country as a HUGE Leaf hater and a HUGE Red Wings fan. I get booed all the time but it means nothing when it comes from mediocre Leaf fans who can't even win a fucking cup within the past 40+ years.



Where is the justice?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

To be fair the Wings fucking own.

I live in Minnesota and I have no purple pride for the Vikes, our basketball team is a joke, we have a decent Baseball francise but the game bores me so I don't care and the Wild are the only MN based team I like but they are so damn frustating as it is its hard to like them at times.


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> Steve Yzerman is better than all those homos.





Josh said:


> hey





dele said:


>


Who started this trend??? Hmm....


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Covering your bases, so you can brag you are a fan of the team who wins it all.


Again, do you enjoy making an ass out of yourself or something?

Lets break this down again for those incapable of comprehension. I enjoy watching Joe Thornton play, he's one of my favorite players in the league hence why I'd drop the cash for his jersey. If you were an actual hockey fan instead of some bandwagon fan who appears half way through the season and goes 'hey guys, I love the Capitals. Ovechkin rules!', you'd probably find other players who were good outside of Washington too. You know, it's okay to broaden your horizons and like other players.

And as far as bragging about who wins goes, I picked the Sharks a few months ago to win it all.

So, do you have anymore intelligent remarks or are you just going to continue being a troll who makes himself look like an ass one post at a time?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



dele said:


> Who started this trend??? Hmm....



Not you. I don't know who the first person was to start it but I know BIE and I did the same thing like 3 years ago.

Nice try.


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Now I KNOW your from Wisconsin Dele.


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Indy troll takeover of WM 26 Eric?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I think so, I think so.


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I say ringside seats and lots of ribbon. I'll dress up as Kasai, you do the same with Tsuruta.


----------



## Derek

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'll be Chono


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

atta boi derek


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm not Jumbo enough to be Tsuruta but I can try. I could maybe pull off a bitchin Fuchi though with some scotch tape. Or let my hair grow and get a perm and be young Terry Funk.


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You could shave and gel up your hair to become BxB Hulk


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm not that sexy but I like your thinking.


----------



## BreakTheWalls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*TATTOO UPDATE!

I'll include the whole process for those who haven't seen it yet.























































All I have left to do is the heart and the sun rays. I cannot wait! What do you guys and gals think? For those wondering, here's the symbolism behind it. The blood from the heart mixing in with the water symbolizes family and friends. The boat represents my vessel through life. The boat is getting tossed about, but the lighthouse represents hope in turbulent times - kind of like how lighthouses guide boats to shore. The music note birds are just because I got the idea from a song and music is a big part of my life.*


----------



## Derek

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Looks awesome.


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Looks pretty sweet. The artist really did well. Do they hurt much, because there's red marks around the outlines:$


----------



## The Enforcer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Richie said:


> Looks pretty sweet. The artist really did well. Do they hurt much, because there's red marks around the outlines:$


Only if you're a pussy.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



dele said:


> You could shave and gel up your hair to become BxB Hulk





McQueen said:


> I'm not that sexy but I like your thinking.


You need a BxB Hulk? I could totally hop on a plane to go halfway around the world for that :side:


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Sure, as long as you bring 5 hot chicks with you to dance.


----------



## .Skittles.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Now in Brisbane !










Awesome Hostel we've been staying at. Fun times drinking GOON !









At the Pig n Whistle bar









The Hostel - Leave your mark


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Awesome stuff BTW. Looks great, I love the colors.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

OMG Skittles!

BTW that tat is pretty damn sweet. I think sleeves usually look pretty awesome and so far (don't know if you're going for a full sleeve or not) yours is no exception.


----------



## peep4life

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That half sleeve is sweet, that's some good work there.
I'll be going to WM26 for sure, can I dress up like Stalker Ichikawa?


----------



## Courtz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Haven't been here in ages :shocked: But here are some recent pics of me:

My best friend and me  I'm on the right, then left and right again haha.


----------



## the main event

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Expect to get a lot of green reputation.


----------



## -trav-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



the main event said:


> Expect to get a lot of green reputation.


lol.

This is truth.


----------



## Jam Jagermeister

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

My first post here at WF 

Looking a bit camp at Smackdown in November









Me being superkicked lol









and finally just me looking at something in my old Evolution shirt ..


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



dele said:


> Who started this trend??? Hmm....


Chelsey.

But possibly even smoeone before her...


----------



## Craig

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Supposedly one got so drunk that they fell onto the floor and started waving at the stars...


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I don't get green rep for pics, I'm ugly.


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Jam Jagermeister said:


> and finally just me looking at something in my old Evolution shirt ..


This looks familiar.....

Hmmm, AHA!!!










is that sum queen boxxy?


----------



## Jam Jagermeister

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



dele said:


> is that sum queen boxxy?


lmao!
Well, it could be worse I suppose


----------



## Jim

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

First pix of me in here tbh. 


















Be gentle n's stuff. I'm not an epitome of sexiness, but w/e. Nobody's perfect.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao I dig the afro-look dude.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Jim posted pics? Never thought I'd see the day. 

I love how you drew the computer heart (<3) instead of an actual heart even though you hand-wrote it


----------



## Jim

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Stone Cold sXe said:


> :lmao I dig the afro-look dude.


Inadvertant afro ftw. It's always like that tbh. Impossible to control, so I don't bother 



Certs said:


> Jim posted pics? Never thought I'd see the day.
> 
> I love how you drew the computer heart (<3) instead of an actual heart even though you hand-wrote it


 - I was bored, and felt the need to liven up the place.

What can I say? Geek at <3 :$


----------



## Aussie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Jimmy a pic next time showing your cute face please?  <3


----------



## IC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice pics mate


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Awesome pics bro. so thats how you do a computer heart.

Here is a few of my pics

Me going to a friends party









Me molesting the twinkie guy


----------



## Spiked.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me. Sorry I was drunk.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Jim if sexing you were an option it would fly first class under my radar. :side:


----------



## Goku

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Spiked. said:


> Me. Sorry I was drunk.


I was too. Wanna shag ?


----------



## Legendary Ora

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









owtf topless candid


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Copta's eyebrows are pretty epic. Being a master of the thick brow myself I approve.

I'm pretty sure with my mustashe i'm starting to look like Josh Brolan in _No Country for Old Men_ and I enjoy it.


----------



## Jambofish

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm getting my hair cut soon. I'll post a pic when I do - I'm sure you're all dying for more material for your wank bank.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Legendary Ora said:


> owtf topless candid


You look quite alot like Kota Ibushi.

Me with a nicely dressed Samoa Joe from last Friday in Houston.


----------



## Derek

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Joe looks like a pimp.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The only pimp in that picture is Benjo.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> The only pimp in that picture is Benjo.




I tried taking a picture of Hansen just for you but security wouldn't let me


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Security sucks then. Then again i'd be that more jealous of you if you had photographic proof of meeting Stan Hansen so maybe its for the best.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> Security sucks then. Then again i'd be that more jealous of you if you had photographic proof of meeting Stan Hansen so maybe its for the best.


Very true.


----------



## KingCannabis

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The moment has come...


----------



## Northern Soul

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*















































Here's some from meeting Bret Hart this evening.


----------



## KingCannabis

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Wow, Bret looks very old and frail. I hope he's doing good health wise. I envy you! I want to meet Bret Hart! Lucky!


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



KingTaker said:


> The moment has come...
> 
> http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/6915/141108.jpg
> 
> http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/6382/141440.jpg


I assume you still have a daughter though :side:


----------



## Northern Soul

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



KingTaker said:


> Wow, Bret looks very old and frail. I hope he's doing good health wise. I envy you! I want to meet Bret Hart! Lucky!




I know. It's very upsetting. I saw a picture a while ago at another signing and broke down in tears at the sight of how old and frail he looked. Luckily, I didn't cry tonight, but when he spoke to me, and his words came quite slow and seemed as though he really had to work to get them out, it nearly had me in floods.

Still, I've met him and I'm fucking glad I did.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Great pictures of Bret there. I'm heading to the London signing he is doing.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Benjo™ said:


> Great pictures of Bret there. I'm heading to the London signing he is doing.


Wear a Shawn Michaels shirt or yell "Bret screwed Bret" on your way out.


----------



## Derek

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao

Benjo, please tell me Hansen threw a couple of Lariats.


----------



## Northern Soul

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



-Mystery- said:


> Wear a Shawn Michaels shirt or yell "Bret screwed Bret" on your way out.



That joke got old in 1998.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



-Mystery- said:


> Wear a Shawn Michaels shirt or yell "Bret screwed Bret" on your way out.


I love Bret too much to do that :lmao

I think my mate I'm going with is planning to wear his HBK shirt though lol.



Derek said:


> :lmao
> 
> Benjo, please tell me Hansen threw a couple of Lariats.


Ah I wish he had :lmao


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Es.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I :lmao at KT owning WF


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice pics of Bret man. I am going to be meeting him on the 26th, and I am pretty excited for it.


----------



## ALLEYEZONME

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

All this Bret Hart picture talk is making me angry!!! I posted this once in another thread but I'll show it to you guys one more time. This is the excellent picture my friend took of me with Bret.










At least he took a video though.


----------



## Deshad C.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









I don't know why i like making this face, but I do =D









It took forever to get that bracelet off. Haha
My homeboy looks so lost, lol
And yes my friend has a big ass tongue. Haha









Natural light FTW.
Photoshop my ass!!!


----------



## Northern Soul

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



ALLEYEZONME said:


> All this Bret Hart picture talk is making me angry!!! I posted this once in another thread but I'll show it to you guys one more time. This is the excellent picture my friend took of me with Bret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he took a video though.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zp_d4Wz5p8E



I was worried this, or similar, would happen to me, because the camera was a bit tricky to figure out when exactly the picture had been taken.
My mate's picture was slightly botched, though, he was just turning his head away as the photographer snapped it, leaving him with a bit of retarded look on his face. He'd tried to play it cool all night, giving it the "I'm not a Bret mark, me, I'd be marking if it was Alex Shelley or Chris Sabin", then as soon as the pic came out he was all "My onechance to have a pic with Bret Hart and _she_ fucks it up!"


----------



## thrillz.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## the main event

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You got beautiful eyes...^^^


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

_You really are the main event.

How many times has that been said_


----------



## the main event

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

What do you mean?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I think he's reffering to you're Mrs


----------



## Lister

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

More of LISTER!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!

These are all from my trip to Memphis, Tennessee from not too long ago.


I am the one in the black Robin Hood shirt. You know you want some of me.. 









Me on the far left. We thought it looked cool to take pics on those lol.









Another pic with the balls... haha that's what she said... 









Look at that ass...









I was pointing to my face and giving it a thumbs up because it's sexy









Just chillin'.









On a street in Memphis called, Beale St. It was hella cool.









I might post more pics of my trip later, that's just a few.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You might be one of the cheesiest posters I've ever come across on the internet.


----------



## The_Showstopper

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me and Charles Robinson at RAW in the o2 Arena earlier tonight.


----------



## Lister

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Flex M.W. said:


> You might be one of the cheesiest posters I've ever come across on the internet.


If by "cheesy" you mean badass...Then fuck yes, I am super cheesy.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Beale St. is pretty awesome, at least I can agree with Lister on that.


----------



## Derek

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

LIL' NAITCH!!!!


----------



## Slugger O'Toole

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Lister said:


>


I think your friend there may have had a mild stroke. Her face seems to have fallen on one side, you should give her a call and see if she has any numb sensations, and make sure she can raise her arms.


----------



## Lister

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> Beale St. is pretty awesome, at least I can agree with Lister on that.


It was pretty cool. I had a good time.


----------



## Kronical™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









Only one I can find atm. In between the dude wearing shit and one with In Flames shirt.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

...........


----------



## Kronical™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



King Kenny said:


>


That mad mouse is so badass. Has that swerve on the far corner when it looks like you're about to fall off. Luna Park was a highlight when I went to Sydney years ago for the fact that it shits all over Melbourne's ones.


----------



## -trav-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



KingTaker said:


>


Dude, I've got the exact same Sabbath shirt, awesome stuff.










This grainy, poorly lit image is me. It's the only picture I could find. It's enough for people to judge whether I'm hot or not though, isn't it? 

That's what this entire thread is for, yeah?


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I went to the New Yankee Stadium today and man, it was amazing! We sat there in the rain, but it was cool. Here are some pics.


----------



## VaderFat™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The only reason Im posting this is because I know there is somebody on here who knows me, here's the proof you barstool (you know who you are haha)


----------



## Rockstar

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



VaderFat™ said:


>


Nice Edge necklace


----------



## MitsuharuMisawax9

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










I was happy


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Meet The Beautiful People tonight. Rocking the Knockouts Title.


----------



## AfterShade

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Icon™ said:


> Meet The Beautiful People tonight. Rocking the Knockouts Title.


Nyce shot bro


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Back from Philly and had the time of my life at Lockdown. Alot of pics here. 

*First pic is from the very first table I went too. Talia and the Beautiful People <3










MCMG










Brutus Magnus (Very Nice guy)










Jeff Jarrett- Waited with 20 minutes left in the 2nd session. First on line, glad to have met him










Bashir and Kiyoshi










L.A.X- :lmao @ me in this pic










No Limit- Very nice guys. Had alot for them to sign too 










Eric Young










Rhino- Had him sign my ECW World title as well (should have took a pic with it thinking about it now)










AJ Styles- The Legends belt is no joke either. I want that belt bad now.










Samoa Joe- He cracked on me for bringing the TNA hat that I had him sign at N.E.W last year (still can't believe I think Punk was better in ROH)










ODB and Cody Steele










Jenna Morasco- I have a Crush on her :yum: 










Daniels










Pic with me Holding the TNA World Heavyweight Title 










Bookah and Sharmell










Dixie Carter <3










DW and The Professor










Finally- Beer Money INC.








*


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

booker looks straight up gangster.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice pics. Hernandez and Cide are such BAs'.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Damn, you met all of them. I pretty jealous of that BF picture btw.


----------



## Art Vandaley

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Thats the most recent pic of me, i'm the one with the rally marshall sticker.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Jenna Morasca 

I loved her on Survivor, then she went and did Playboy which was even better.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



VaderFat™ said:


>


Alfalfa?


----------



## Kliqster

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










At my most unstoppable.


----------



## -$ohail-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hahah you're like a spider monkey!!!


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Damien,you met MCMG,Beer Money and AJ Styles...damn you! I am particularly jealous that you met the hotness of AJ Styles,Chris Sabin and Alex Shelley. At least you didn't meet Christopher Daniels.:side:lol jk! Were they nice?

EDIT: I just noticed that you did meet Christopher Daniels, I didn't notice the picture at first. I am very jealous now!!


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me dressed up as a drag queen with my friend Hannnah:


----------



## Stainless

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Drag Queen? 

That's your usual look rit.










Me, and this dude I know who's birthday it was, think this may have been after he drank the birthday special...


----------



## jirony

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



-$ohail- said:


>


That's cool skill!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



















That be me in the mEm shirt.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*Oh Yea...I also met Bret Hart this past Sunday for the 2nd time (first time with a pic )








*


----------



## wych

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

probably younger than 99% of the forum but meh, here it goes.











Me at the latest WWE event in Liverpool


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Tim, sweet pic. I wish I went.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That's a bad ass shirt.


----------



## ktothem

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

i'm new.
this be me


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Damien_Draiman™ said:


> *Oh Yea...I also met Bret Hart this past Sunday for the 2nd time (first time with a pic )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Seriously, next time you meet Christian, give him my number, k.

Nice pic with Bret! How do you get to meet them all the time? Do you go backstage or to random meet and greet type events? Pretty sweet.












lolololollllllllooooooollllllll.


----------



## The_Boogey_Man

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



This was taken at my sisters wedding. Im the one in the red.


----------



## SaMi.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

the first thing that came to my mind when i saw that pic was..Mythbusters...weird! xD


----------



## valentinedivine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










:argh:


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> Seriously, next time you meet Christian, give him my number, k.
> 
> Nice pic with Bret! How do you get to meet them all the time? Do you go backstage or to random meet and greet type events? Pretty sweet.


Well I would be lying if I said I didn't have a ace in the hole, but my friend gets people for his store and work the shows for a simple autograph/picture combo . 

If I see Christian (or if ever comes back to my friend's store) again, I'll keep ya in mind Jade. 

*3 Old School Famous pics (non-wrestlers for once)

1) Bud Friggin Bundy










2) Brian "Dante Hicks" O'Halloran










3) Jason Mewes *










May 30th Legends of the Ring, Sting, Tazz and Lita. I can not wait


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ok I'm jealous of you meeting Bret


----------



## ALLEYEZONME

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



valentinedivine said:


> :argh:


You look pretty hot, I bet your hotter but the pic doesn't do it justice.










Forum bitch hot as always. I've read people flaming you about your braids but they look good on you.


----------



## ALLEYEZONME

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Sorry for the double post. Heres a new flick. Only if you knew why I was so happy. LOL


----------



## damed124

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Catalanotto has to be the hottest thing on this forum..to bad she is in Canada somewhere and im in shit ny

i would do terrible, disquisting things to hook up with Catalanotto unforgivable things


----------



## Northern Soul

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










*Real Men Wear Wigs*











*Me and 'Our Kid' a few years ago*










An Old School Pic.










Northern Soul as a baby.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I don't think I've ever posted a picture of myself on here before so I should probably go with a really nice one of myself...










This is what happens when you wake me up and quickly take a picture of me. It's actually on my way home from a day in Philly. What did we do in Philly you ask?










I don't think anything else needs to be said (besides that the shirt was a size too small because the strange man that I bought it from only had one size and I'm wearing it over my hoodie).


And my sig is from a TNA event I went to.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Just got back from prom weekend...four days of debauchery has given me some fun pics. So, here we go.

Me at prom, complete with glowstick suit.










I look BAMF.










The new girlfriend and me (her lip ring is sexxxxxy)










I was drunk/high out of my mind, and decided that I loved this firebird. A lot.


----------



## Kliqster

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yo to the hos.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

People who drink with you must feel like they're partying with a celebrity.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

.........


----------



## Jim

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Pretty badass. Gotta love those shifty eyes


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Kenny, as much as i enjoy looking at your sexy face, please resize the images so that it doesn't stretch the screen; i don't have a 40 foot monitor.


----------



## paska

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










me oh so charming


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

This is what I am wearing on weds.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Growing my hair again...it's an absolute mess right now, haha. Rockin a bit of a beer gut too


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BIE said:


> This is what I am wearing on weds.


While my jaw was dropping, I think it got stuck in that position now.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

From a couple weeks back before a Caps game. At least they won that one.


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I was at the Yankee Game last Thursday night. We were sitting by the right field foul pole and afterwards we got top walk over by the dugout. Here are some pics.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Biddies please?


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

omg stop the press, i forgot that i didnt show you lot my prom pics 





























DON'T DIE ON ME KILLSWITCH!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

.......


----------



## Cowie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Dude your razor is broken. It doesn't shave properly :-(


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

MUTTON CHOPS


----------



## The Evolved One

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

http://s574.photobucket.com/albums/ss188/BSmith1114/?action=view&current=profile.jpg


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

me as a drunken sailor, probably spiked cos I really can't remember the photos.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'll be puttin one up...when I work out how the hell to do it lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BIE said:


> This is what I am wearing on weds.












YOU BE MY NAUGHTY TEACHER, I'LL BE YOUR NAUGHTY STUDENT.

I love BIE.


----------



## Morrison Follower

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BIE said:


> This is what I am wearing on weds.


Marry me? 8*D


----------



## NasJayz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









My cat cupcake.










my great nephew jaden Albert Aponte. Just born last sunday.










This is the baby's father my nephew Albert.










My sister Mary who is now a grand mother she's albert's mother. 










This is my brother ismael JR nick named popeye.










My brother ismael with his wife and kids. my sister in law gresella and my nephew Adrian and my niece ashley. 









From left to right. My cat cupcake. my mom Irene my niece Corina and my sister Christine.









Me and my nephew Adrian at a wwe house show earlier this year. Adrian is a meber of these forums he's conejo3.
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/187677-conejo3.html









Emperor_NaS









me with out my glasses.









from my high school prom with a girl name Ashley.









my tattoo I'm hoping to get more soon.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Emperor_NaS said:


> me with out my glasses.


You look like Steve Corino


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BIE said:


> me as a drunken sailor, probably spiked cos I really can't remember the photos.


Drunk? Dressed up? There isn't more a man could ask for in a women.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










My sisters friend, My sister, Me & My friend in Atlantic City.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Druken' fun night.


----------



## Isaias4u2nv

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> YOU BE MY NAUGHTY TEACHER, I'LL BE YOUR NAUGHTY STUDENT.
> 
> I love BIE.





BIE said:


> This is what I am wearing on weds.


ohhh gota love those pictures right there looking good!:cool2:


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch said:


> Druken' fun night.


OMG Cute :$


and you have facebook?


oh heres a pic of me in that secretary outfit on Wednesday :


----------



## DestrosSecret

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Damien_Draiman™ said:


> Back from Philly and had the time of my life at Lockdown. Alot of pics here.
> 
> *First pic is from the very first table I went too. Talia and the Beautiful People <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

You look almost exactly like a friend of mine, as in stupidly almost exactly

...

I kinda lost track of that sentence*


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



RKO920 said:


> My sisters friend, My sister, Me & My friend in Atlantic City.


Can you ask your friend what it was like growing up Gotti?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch said:


> Druken' fun night.


Were going to Mexico to drink Tequila and become a Lucha duo Sexy Mascaras Sr. and Sexy Mascaras Jr.

The latin ladies can't resist us.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










From my new band's first gig on Friday night. That place was hot!


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*The Icon Sting!










I also met Tazz and Bill Apter, but I have to get my camera back from my brother who is out for the night with the camera. *


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Awesome man.

I was fucking around with the gay camera on my iPhone










The camera blows.


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










I'm the kid looking stupid on the right.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Quiet down. I can hear you in the TTT.


----------



## Jim

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me as one of the Men in Black, at a friends party.
Note the badass suit, badass $5 sunglasses and the guy attempting to look badass.


----------



## AussieFan

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



AWESOM-O said:


> Awesome man.
> 
> I was fucking around with the gay camera on my iPhone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The camera blows.












I can see it


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Me as one of the Men in Black, at a friends party.
> Note the badass suit, badass $5 sunglasses and the guy attempting to look badass.


You'd look so totally badass if it weren't for the crappy looking glasses. =/


----------



## Gin

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

On the right.

http://xang.xa.funpic.de/SchollAbiParty09/target40.html

Just me.

http://xang.xa.funpic.de/SchollAbiParty09/target36.html


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Sexy stuff Jimmy.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

There was a masquerade party at my friends last Sunday. Here's a picture of all the guys there: I'm in the middle with the white shirt and the black mask; I was a "sex kitten". P.S. note the ribbon on my crotch that says "Its the big one!".










Rawr.


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



AWESOM-O said:


> Awesome man.
> 
> I was fucking around with the gay camera on my iPhone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The camera blows.




I love the concentration on Carl's face... I wonder what the hell he is concentrating on thou


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You? That's where my mind is usually stuck.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*Meeting Tazz!










The Legendary Bill Apter








*


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Wow, Tazz is awesome.

Obviously you travel around, finding where there's signings and stuff, but is that something you do a lot?

Or is it just a hobby?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Apter is a true Gentleman. Well done sir, you meet a lot of great people.

I had a picture of me and my hero Doug Williams before, but my mate left the camera in our taxi home 

Do you have one of Doug by any chance?


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Richie said:


> Wow, Tazz is awesome.
> 
> Obviously you travel around, finding where there's signings and stuff, but is that something you do a lot?
> 
> Or is it just a hobby?


It's both. I do it a lot and it's a hobby to me. I love meeting celebrities and wrestlers. wrestlers are almost done. I just have Savage, Williams, and the American Wolves to meet then I'm set until I'm marking for someone else



Chrisp_Morg said:


> Apter is a true Gentleman. Well done sir, you meet a lot of great people.
> 
> I had a picture of me and my hero Doug Williams before, but my mate left the camera in our taxi home
> 
> Do you have one of Doug by any chance?


Nah, I haven't met Doug Williams yet. I'm hoping TNA comes back to the northeast this year and they have another day long meet and greet with the wrestlers and knockouts cause I wanna meet williams and get alot of other stuff I need signed by the guys and gals.


----------



## 3Dee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch said:


> You? That's where my mind is usually stuck.


You PLAYA


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



3Dee said:


> You PLAYA


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

BIE at the beach.


----------



## I AM SlaM

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I see cleavage! 

10/10!


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I see an attention whore.


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Sorry am I supposed to care what you think? Women can't post anything without a boob or an attention whore comment, I will post whatever and whenever I damn well feel like it. If I am an attention whore so be it, my life and none of you people WHO DO NOT KNOW ME will tell me other wise. 

So enough with the wise guy talk and keep it to yourself.


----------



## CSR

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

breasts!


----------



## The Gr8 Wilenko

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

nice bewbs


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Change the record.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

OMFG a tiny bit of skin shown!!!!111!1!!!!!one!! :no:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BIE said:


> Sorry am I supposed to care what you think? Women can't post anything without a boob or an attention whore comment, I will post whatever and whenever I damn well feel like it. If I am an attention whore so be it, my life and none of you people WHO DO NOT KNOW ME will tell me other wise.
> 
> So enough with the wise guy talk and keep it to yourself.


If you didn't care what he thought you never would have rambled on with the above post. Quite obviously what he thinks does bother you, whether you want to admit it or not.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Flex M.W. said:


> I see an attention whore.


What's wrong with wanting attention. Life would be pretty boring if no one cared about you. Judging by your sig, you are probably into weightlifting. I am too. The whole bodybuilding scene is about attention. If no one pays attention to your body, then you don't win any competitions.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Some crazy strippers in swansea last night - tremendous





































A wild diglet appears

*Admin Edit:* Last image removed.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao at over-reactions to a negative comment. If said person only rocks up to the forum to posts their pics and ramble in TTT, well, a general assumption could be made that they're attention seeking.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Flex M.W. said:


> I see an attention whore.


No no, you're apparently an attention whore if you post in rant, amirite???


Ahhh, WF just loves to toss that insult around!


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BKB Star. said:


> If you didn't care what he thought you never would have rambled on with the above post. Quite obviously what he thinks does bother you, whether you want to admit it or not.


Orrrr I am bored shitless of the pathetic internet insults from people who don't post pics up. Anyone else see the no logic in that?

I have been posting pics since 2005 so if I cared I wouldn't post pics up... for instance:











This is what I really think of everyones opinions. You men insult every girl on here, last time it was Amber B. Now it's me... I think that I should ask v-bookie should do a post cos next time it's so gonna be Jade, Think about it, easy points 

Now can I please have an opinion without being called an attention whore?


----------



## Gin

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

My advice: Keep posting your pics. This is a pic thread ffs.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Why insult people over the internet just because of their pictures?


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

1 last time, change the record; next person to comment with ATTENTION WHORE or anything else adverse that isn't needed will be dealt with; heed this.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I stick to my comment.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

** Apologies to admin ** - had no idea the last pic breached terms.


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Chrisp_Morg said:


> ** Apologies to admin ** - had no idea the last pic breached terms.


Hey, I swear to God those nipples were covered!


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Posting pictures of strippers now? Oh my.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Headliner said:


> Posting pictures of strippers now? Oh my.


Probably the closest you've been to a real woman?



BIE said:


> Orrrr I am bored shitless of the pathetic internet insults from people who don't post pics up. Anyone else see the no logic in that?


It's a shame but that's the way it's been with woman posting pics in this thread. That's why the thread was closed for a while. As the old saying goes if you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say it. Maybe we should start banning users from this thread who post shit towards other users. Weed out the morons.


Here's a pic taken last month on our trup to Fiji. Damn horse I had was always eating and drinking. Then he'd go to take off and I'll pull back then he'd turn around and try to bite me. He did what he wanted to totally ignoring me.










Here's the kids resting during the day of shopping.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Rajah, epic pic. For some reason it reminded me immediately of Regal's original WWF gimmick.

He's a maaaaan......a real man's maaaaaan.


----------



## Morrison Follower

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Rajah makes riding horses look legendary!


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Senior Prom.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I havn;t gone horseback riding in a while.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Flex M.W. said:


> I stick to my comment.


lol at getting banned for this.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Is it just me, or does Rajah looks buff? :side:



Killswitch said:


> Senior Prom.


White Suit = EPIC Win


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Rajah Does look ripped.


----------



## Jim

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch said:


> Senior Prom.


Fuckin badass. But take that hat off, you fool. Maintain a sense of gentlemanly decorum


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Sure is a swank suit Switchy (I like the alliteration here :side


----------



## hfield07

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BIE said:


> BIE at the beach.


Digging holes FTW. My sole purpose for ever stepping foot on a beach.


----------



## Steve Awesome

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










I was totally unaware of what was drawn on the paper...


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Fuckin badass. But take that hat off, you fool. Maintain a sense of gentlemanly decorum


White on white makes it more badass, and I only wore it during the limo ride to turn my swag on.



Sticksy said:


> Sure is a swank suit Switchy (I like the alliteration here :side


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*











Sup gaiz? How's things  Room was being decorated at the time.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice pic Lostfan ;D.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm finally going to be able to sleep at night now knowing this thread has titties in it.


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

So I took a tour of Yankee Stadium today and got to see the new museum, the dugout, memorial park, and most importantly...the CLUBHOUSE! They didn't allow pictures taking in the clubhouse though, which sucked, but I got to see Derek Jeter's locker with clothes, shoes, ipod, and TONS of fan mail. I also saw the rest of the team's lockers. As we were leaving I touched Alfredo Aceves jersey, since the rest were gated off. It was defiantly a great expirence and I wish to go back for the tour again one day soon. I also met Mike FRancessa as he was doing his show live from the Hard Rock Cafe in Yankee Stadium and I got to meet him when I was eating. Here are some pics.
In Monument Park with Mickey Mantle's number 7.









A view from near home plate. (Standing on the field!)









The best picture of the day. Standing in the Yankees dugout where Jeter, A Rod, and Big Tex stand!









Before meeting Francessa









The best sign ever. It is at the new train station by the stadium.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Testing out the camera on my new phone. Still growing my hair and it's a mess right now, just incase you're wondering why I'm wearing a hat indoors


----------



## BreakTheWalls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Haven't posted in here in a while.










Here's me and my girlfriend.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

omg, tat. Are you going to get it done the whole way down your arm or leave it like that?


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me and my family, I'm the one on the right. I look like an idiot because the sun was right in my eyes.


----------



## i$e

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Lostfan said:


> Sup gaiz? How's things  Room was being decorated at the time.


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I hope you're not questioning the validity of that picture


----------



## VaderFat™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Drunk. Attempting the John Morrison pose.


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Just took it a few minutes ago actually.


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me with Dave Coulier AKA Joey Gladstone from Full House. Better pic coming tomorrow.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

OMG JOEY :O


----------



## hfield07

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

My pretty little girl <3.


----------



## AussieFan

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Rajah is MASS. You look familiar...

EDIT: Oh shit that baby's fucking cute as. Where do you live I want to steal her ;D


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah, she's pretty cute.



~HBKAF. said:


> Rajah is MASS. You look familiar...
> 
> EDIT: Oh shit that baby's fucking cute as. *Where do you live I want to steal her* ;D


That's kinda weird, bro. Even if it was a joke. :/


----------



## Morrison Follower

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Very weird indeed.


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

AF you cannot steal that baby. 

Because I'll get there first :side:

Seriously she is really cute.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



~HBKAF. said:


> Rajah is MASS. You look familiar...
> 
> EDIT: Oh shit that baby's fucking cute as. Where do you live I want to steal her ;D


----------



## Morrison Follower

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao:lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I love the way this turned out. My legs totally look tiny though :lmao










I forgot to say...mere seconds after this photo was taken, I was thrown through the table in the background that we'd used as a makeshift barrier


----------



## hfield07

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Thank you eveeryone



~HBKAF. said:


> Rajah is MASS. You look familiar...
> 
> EDIT: Oh shit that baby's fucking cute as. Where do you live I want to steal her ;D


Haha, if you weren't an HBK fan I'd be a little scared.


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



~HBKAF. said:


> Rajah is MASS. You look familiar...
> 
> EDIT: Oh shit that baby's fucking cute as. Where do you live I want to steal her ;D


We are both from Melbourne, I'm in the eastern suburbs. Croydon Hills.

Cute kid, I have 2 of those at home myself. A bit older than that now. Nice one.


----------



## AussieFan

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I steal babies all the time :side:

It's an Australian thing, see Yeah1993's post too :side:

I'm in the Western Suburbs.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*My new sword I got at the Big Apple Con yesterday










Me holding it (It's bad ass and 100% legit too.)








*


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Ridin' the bull. STEP YOUR GAME UP!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

This one goes out to you McQueen, VICTORY PARADE~!!!!

They say over 250,000 people were here...










Malkin aka best in the league with his parents










Fluery with the Cup...










Crosby's turn with the Cup...


----------



## hfield07

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Those pics of Pitt are badass.

Long live the Pens!!!


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

...............


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

My, oh my. That is one sexy chick.


----------



## VaderFat™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The cute scale has been broken.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:hmm:

I guess internet love does work out. The Ravens are shit, though.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

How fucking dare you, WWF


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Was it awkward when you both met for the first time in person?


----------



## VaderFat™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

So that's a big 'fuck you' to everyone that doubted them. Good times.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



WWF said:


> Was it awkward when you both met for the first time in person?


Not at all. I was surprisingly comfortable. 


BoxxyFat™ said:


> So that's a big 'fuck you' to everyone that doubted them. Good times.


Indeed.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



WWF said:


> I guess internet love does work out.


Yes, I guess it does work. Congrats.


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice pics, looks like you had a great time


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I agree with WWF the Ravens suck.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CERB3RUS said:


> My, oh my. That is one sexy chick.


I look a lot sexier with that gorgeous Texan holding me.



BoxxyFat™ said:


> The cute scale has been broken.


Aw! The cute scale will never be the same again!!



WWF said:


> Was it awkward when you both met for the first time in person?


Not at all. As Cerb said, I felt very comfortable as well. We knew each other very well beforehand so meeting each other in person was the icing on the cake. It felt natural to be together in person.



BoxxyFat™ said:


> So that's a big 'fuck you' to everyone that doubted them. Good times.


It definitely is! Some things are meant to work out!



PF69 said:


> Yes, I guess it does work. Congrats.


Thank you! Anything can work if two people put their hearts into it. It takes a lot of patience and effort to make it work but it's worth it.



Lostfan said:


> Nice pics, looks like you had a great time


Thanks! We definitely had an amazing time.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Fuck you both for not calling me.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

lol, I was going to, Certs but we got a little carried away in the city. If we weren't out there, we were too tired from walking to go anywhere. I really envy you for getting to live out there though. Except cigarette prices are fucking outragous there. $10 a pack, what.the.fuck?


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It was enough to make me quit. 

Glad you guys had a good time, and I'm really glad that you two had so much fun together that you didn't HAVE to call me


----------



## hfield07

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



~Fallen Angel~ said:


> The Beatles! "There are places I remember....."


You suck because this wasn't me.

/jealous


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Certs said:


> Fuck you both for not calling me.


Sorry Certs! We got carried away with sight-seeing and being alone! We'll definitely call you next time we go there though. I'm not too far from NYC so I'll definitely head back there eventually.



hfield07 said:


> You suck because this wasn't me.
> 
> /jealous


I take it you're a fan of The Beatles then. Don't worry, NYC has plenty of room for you!


----------



## scukobyte

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









10 of F'n Diamonds


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CERB3RUS said:


> lol, I was going to, Certs but we got a little carried away in the city. If we weren't out there, we were too tired from walking to go anywhere. I really envy you for getting to live out there though. Except cigarette prices are fucking outragous there. $10 a pack, what.the.fuck?


Damn and i thought the 3.80 or something it is here was sucking. if i was a smoker that'd would suck ass.


----------



## 177258

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I wasn't aware of this thread but here you go









Me with my daughter. She's teaching me by the way.









My daughter is 3 and a half and still has no hair.









Me not very happy for some reason


----------



## frozn

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ Lovely kid, congrats 

A couple of not so flattering pics just got posted on facebook, I thought one in particular was really funny, and yeah I`m the guy lying on the concrete.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



~Fallen Angel~ said:


>


Anyone else get Grendrill flashbacks?


----------



## scukobyte

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Cute daughter


----------



## Sparki

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Quite recent.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Graduation:










F*ck bitches, get money


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ballin'

Congrats.


----------



## Legendary Ora

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










I'm the one on the mic, towards the left.
Heh, we only had one electric-acoustic guitar, and our second guitar was a plain acoustic. 
After playing the first song, we both realized how the unplugged one was obviously not loud enough, so instead of making my friend useless, he played while I sang. 
Apparently this was when we covered Lounge Act... :side:

I'm suckin' on the mic for you all.


----------



## .Skittles.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ello. Pictures of me living and farming in the middle of fucking know where, some where in Queensland.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Why would you spend time in Queensland? New South Wales is clearly the better state  I'd love you forever if you walked into any pub thats showing the state of origin (its a rugby league match) and supported NSW


----------



## VaderFat™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Gettin' drunk downtown. Ya know.


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Come to Melbourne Skittles.

Better than NSW and Queensland together.


----------



## Xdwardo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Thought i'd follow suit and show a bit about me.. :cheers:









This is me...









I live in merry old England...









In a city with a green view...









Paris is my favourite place...









Although Rome and Italy are special places too...









I've played in a few bands... 









I love football (soccer) and support Manchester United...









I have a kitten called Nala...


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

HOly shit man, some of those photos are amazing. I dunno whether or not you do photography for a living, but the one of the Colosseum is awesome.


----------



## Xdwardo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Richie said:


> HOly shit man, some of those photos are amazing. I dunno whether or not you do photography for a living, but the one of the Colosseum is awesome.


Thanks Richie :cheers: I'm not a pro nooo.. but of course I'd love to be one! I really want to get inside a wrestling event this year, or maybe TNA's UK tour early next year and get some pictures done. I wish I could have an all area pass to get some shots... :hmm:


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Great pics fella 

Here's me again!










My Dog Sparky


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

If some of those photos were wallpaper size chances are I would be using a few as those photos are amazing & beautiful.


----------



## JM

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Xdwardo said:


> Thought i'd follow suit and show a bit about me.. :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me...












Peter from Heroes anyone?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Bloodbath said:


> Testing out the camera on my new phone. Still growing my hair and it's a mess right now, just incase you're wondering why I'm wearing a hat indoors




Would.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me again.


----------



## Jerichoholic-xo.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*Hey guys  I'm Emily.*










*Taken on the iPhone, so not the best quality, but nevermind!*


----------



## Morrison Follower

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Amber B said:


> Me again.


Helloooo beautiful. :shocked:


----------



## Lephanto

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



John Mercer said:


> Peter from Heroes anyone?


That's what I thought.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Jerichoholic-xo.'s picture screams "Hey perverts want to go to jail?"

I'm surprised Sticksy has yet to comment.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

............


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Thank goodness at least Kenny is legal.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me.


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Jerichoholic-xo/Emily you have nice eyes. 

kenny McCormick is a playah.

bloodBath reminds me of Eminem for some reason.

Amber pretty picture.


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Jerichoholic-xo. said:


> *Hey guys  I'm Emily.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Taken on the iPhone, so not the best quality, but nevermind!*


OHI.

I just quoted it to see the colour of your font :side: Plum? Very nice.


----------



## Alco

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Emily. 8*D


----------



## Sgt. Pepper

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Lmao some people will never learn.


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

it looks like there is a new replacement for Hannah now lol.


----------



## Steve Awesome

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hey Amber and Emilyyyy *drools*


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Alcoholic said:


> Emily. 8*D


You digust me :side:


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Moi:


----------



## Mhirn3

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me with my buddy's kid and TNA's Dixie Carter:










With long time ROH Champ Nigel McGuiness the other night in Detroit:


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nigel! ROH and TNA in one month must of been great.


----------



## Mhirn3

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Not even just a month, in a span of 6 days....and only at a total combined cost of 15 bucks lol.

Nigel is the nicest guy, took pics with anybody who walked up to him.


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Chrisp_Morg said:


> Great pics fella
> 
> Here's me again!


You look like The Dude.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nigel got sick of the goofy spiky hair eh?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> Jerichoholic-xo.'s picture screams "Hey perverts want to go to jail?"
> 
> I'm surprised Sticksy has yet to comment.


I'm laying low, i did fair give it to David for stalking Hannah so my comments have to be toned down a touch. And fuck you and anyone else who thinks that i'd be the one to say something :side:

Regardless, ah, nice picture 



McQueen said:


> Thank goodness at least Kenny is legal.


He's also a lot closer to me than anyone :yum: :side:



V1 Dante said:


> it looks like there is a new replacement for Hannah now lol.


No way, can't replace Hannah  Actually, Lexie is still lurking somewhere on this forum :argh:



Anyway, its been awhile but yeah...











fucking hate this photo tbh, makes me look like i have a fat face, but my brother is quite the Santa so it evens it out


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That picture looks like a violation of your parole my young friend. And don't you dare take Kenny away from me.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Pictures from The Bash, My camera phone sucked

Lilian about to announce a match









Tag team match. 









Hardy vs Punk









HHH's entrance during his spitting thing









After Kane returned.









I would have taken more but my phone was too full from the other pics I have.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



dele said:


> You look like The Dude.


Ah that's my mate, I'm the fella with the bottle, his fave film is the big lebowski though!


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Jerichoholic-xo. said:


> *Hey guys  I'm Emily.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Taken on the iPhone, so not the best quality, but nevermind!*


Weeaboo?


----------



## VaderFat™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

No pics of your sister, Reid? I know she was with you. :side:


----------



## Mhirn3

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> Nigel got sick of the goofy spiky hair eh?


I guess so....and sick of being a little bit flabby too cuz dude was ripped from his time off.


----------



## damed124

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Jerichoholic-xo. said:


> *Hey guys  I'm Emily.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Taken on the iPhone, so not the best quality, but nevermind!*


taylor swift anyone?


----------



## Jim

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

give her a guitar and send her to AMP's house.

Also, Nick. Your brother looks more pedo than you in that pic. Look at that stare. 
I bet there's a van with 'Free Candy' written on it, just out of shot to the right hand side....


----------



## Crimson™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

This thread is hawt.

Here's my roommate and I. I'm in the Crimson™ (Ha!) polo. My room is in the blue sipping: 










Here's me and a lady. You know. Don't mind the beached whale behind us:










Here I am a couple years back, back to back with Mr. Belding from Saved by the Bell. Be jealous:










And here's a recent pic of my and my current girl <3 :


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Crimson™ said:


>


Nice constipation face.  


Is that a joint you're rolling there?


----------



## k2!

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

every one is so hot lol


----------



## Jerichoholic-xo.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> give her a guitar and send her to AMP's house.


*Haha, thats quite funny actually, I do play the guitar as it happens.. LOL.*


----------



## Crimson™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CERB3RUS said:


> Nice constipation face.
> 
> 
> Is that a joint you're rolling there?


Haha sadly no. Didn't even realize that. No idea what that is...


----------



## Axel.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



3Dee said:


> T'is like my clutter corner, with all my DVD's, model cars and PSP Games (Y)


Foo Fighters for the win.


----------



## The Evolved One

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## VaderFat™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Downtown. Black on black on black. Oh babyyyy.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You look pleasantly wasted.


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Please don't take this offencive, The Evolved One, but the second picture made me think of Yellow Bastard from Sin City.


----------



## The Evolved One

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Tarfu said:


> Please don't take this offencive, The Evolved One, but the second picture made me think of Yellow Bastard from Sin City.


Lol. Sweet. I love that movie.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Not very fond of it but it's a new picture so whatever. I might as well be an anime character with those friggin eyes amirite//////


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

..........


----------



## Crimson™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> Not very fond of it but it's a new picture so whatever. I might as well be an anime character with those friggin eyes amirite//////


DAYUM DEM B BIG ROX IN UR LOBES.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

kenny has an icy gaze


----------



## Jon Staley

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Steve Awesome said:


> Hey Amber and Emilyyyy *drools*


Properties > Myspace Image URL says it all. I don't see the thrill in getting guys all hot and sweaty over WF by inpersonating young girls.


----------



## Morrison Follower

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Power said:


> *Properties > Myspace Image URL says it all.* I don't see the thrill in getting guys all hot and sweaty over WF by inpersonating young girls.


Wow, you're right.


----------



## PHX

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me with my friends new 2010 Camero from the Transformers movie.









An oldie, but a goodie....for those who haven't seen it yet, I't me with J'Mo!


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Icon™ said:


> Me with my friends new 2010 Cam*a*ro from the Transformers movie.


Sorry have to correct that. I have had several when I was younger, and that mis-spelling bugs me. Just can't get into the new one, makes me think if I want one that looks like a '69, I will buy a 69. The original is always better. My dad has two '69s, and it's a beautiful car.


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Sorry have to correct that. I have had several when I was younger, and that mis-spelling bugs me. Just can't get into the new one, makes me think if I want one that looks like a '69, I will buy a 69. The original is always better. My dad has two '69s, and it's a beautiful car.


Yeah, I'm not a fan of the new one either (or the movie for that matter), but it's the first time anyone of my friends owned a sports car, so I had to get a photo op.


----------



## Jerichoholic-xo.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Power said:


> Properties > Myspace Image URL says it all. I don't see the thrill in getting guys all hot and sweaty over WF by inpersonating young girls.


*So you think I'm an 'impersonator' just because I uploaded my image from my myspace? I did orginally use photobucket, but it came out huge and I didn't know how to re-size it. 
So I just used the one straight from my myspace, so it was quicker and it came out a decent size. 
Doesn't make me an impersonator.*


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Only if your pics don't all match up.


----------



## Jerichoholic-xo.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



the king of kings said:


> Only if your pics don't all match up.


*All of my pictures match up. I've only posted one of them in this forum I didn't really intend on posting a whole album, lol!*


----------



## Seb

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Alcoholic said:


> Emily. 8*D


i thought you only liked 'em underage like david?


----------



## Jerichoholic-xo.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



shut up seb said:


> i thought you only liked 'em underage like david?


*Urrm, I kinda am underage, LOL. *


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Shouldn't of said that, now you're really in trouble


----------



## Jerichoholic-xo.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Role Model said:


> Shouldn't of said that, now you're really in trouble


*Serious?  Greeeeeat. LOL. 
Didn't know underage girls was the 'thing' around here. Haha.*


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I think we've scared her off.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

How, 'she' just posted. You really are one of a kind the king of kings.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Role Model said:


> How, 'she' just posted. You really are one of a kind the king of kings.


I didn't get a lot of sleep last night.


----------



## Jerichoholic-xo.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



the king of kings said:


> I think we've scared her off.


*Scared me off? Yeah, I'm like, never posting here again. Hah. :side:*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

how YOU doin'?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Jerichoholic-xo. said:


> *Scared me off? Yeah, I'm like, never posting here again. Hah. :side:*


Using light pink coloured font on a white background isn't very nice on the eyes. 

It's even worse with the quote colour.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

avoid david, he has a history of asking underage girls to pose nude for him. although apparently asking members for child porn is condoned on here.


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Role Model said:


> How, 'she' just posted. You really are one of a kind the king of kings.


He's different. Oyou and your white text 8*D



shut up seb said:


> avoid david, he has a history of asking underage girls to pose nude for him. although apparently asking members for child porn is condoned on here.


'just messing tho'


Also that Camaro is fairly awesome.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Fuck you tits or gtfo.


----------



## Jon Staley

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Jerichoholic-xo. said:


> *So you think I'm an 'impersonator' just because I uploaded my image from my myspace? I did orginally use photobucket, but it came out huge and I didn't know how to re-size it. *
> *So I just used the one straight from my myspace, so it was quicker and it came out a decent size. *
> *Doesn't make me an impersonator.*


MySpace in England is .co.uk, the overly 'iwannabeagirlontheinternet' pink text, and the fact you said you took on an iPhone, XOXOXOOXXOXOXO. I don't give a fuck quite honestly. I don't know why I pointed it out.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Why do you all even care so badly, let it be.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Power said:


> MySpace in England is .co.uk, the overly 'iwannabeagirlontheinternet' pink text, and the fact you said you took on an iPhone, XOXOXOOXXOXOXO. I don't give a fuck quite honestly. I don't know why I pointed it out.


----------



## Jon Staley

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

i was just messin'


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

He wants to expose her :hmm: But in which way?


----------



## Jon Staley

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I was just messing? 

Like I said *I don't give a fuck *about 'exposing' or bandwagonning, so I'll be outta here.

Edit - Bolded. I was wrong and stuffs.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> Not very fond of it but it's a new picture so whatever. I might as well be an anime character with those friggin eyes amirite//////


Schwing!


----------



## Flanny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Power said:


> MySpace in England is .co.uk, the overly 'iwannabeagirlontheinternet' pink text, and the fact you said you took on an iPhone, XOXOXOOXXOXOXO. I don't give a fuck quite honestly. I don't know why I pointed it out.


I'm from England and my profile is on .com so your statement is stupid dude.


----------



## VaderFat™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Flanny wins the internet.


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



> Urrm, I kinda am underage, LOL.


Run, get the hell out of here now :side:

MakaveliRCW that is exactly what I pictured you looking like. Funny eh?


----------



## Jerichoholic-xo.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*As Flanny said, myspace can also be .com in the UK. Try it. It works.
XOXOXOXOXO? It's just a simple -xo. in my name.
And since when was having an iPhone a typically 'girlish' thing?
I can see that you 'don't give a fuck', but if you're gonna say something, don't expect me not to react.








*

*Uploaded on photobucket, as I said, came out pretty big.

*


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

So many dramas in this thread, jeezus.

Looking nice there.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm still not sold. She's [email protected] :side:


----------



## Jimthor The Oblong

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

So, what's everyone's favourite way to end a night out?

Anyone here a fan of "falling over and slicing your head open and not getting out of A&E until it's light again"?

Cos i'm not after this...



















It was actually a surprisingly fun night out.


----------



## Morrison Follower

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Jerichoholic-xo. said:


> *As Flanny said, myspace can also be .com in the UK. Try it. It works.
> XOXOXOXOXO? It's just a simple -xo. in my name.
> And since when was having an iPhone a typically 'girlish' thing?
> I can see that you 'don't give a fuck', but if you're gonna say something, don't expect me not to react.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Uploaded on photobucket, as I said, came out pretty big.
> 
> *


Nice. 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

.......


----------



## Steve Awesome

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Jerichoholic-xo. said:


> *As Flanny said, myspace can also be .com in the UK. Try it. It works.
> XOXOXOXOXO? It's just a simple -xo. in my name.
> And since when was having an iPhone a typically 'girlish' thing?
> I can see that you 'don't give a fuck', but if you're gonna say something, don't expect me not to react.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Uploaded on photobucket, as I said, came out pretty big.
> 
> *


ZOMG! You're real!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

facepalm of all facepalms.

ugh. some of you...:no:


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah SOME of you.......



Mikey Damage said:


> how YOU doin'?


Just because she no sold your advances you're pretending to take the higher ground, classic Michael


----------



## Craig

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

OH LOOK! IT'S SOMEONE WITH BOOBS! LETS ALL COVET THEM!!!

Seriously people, you'd think some of you had never been near a girl.


Anyways:



Spoiler: Large pic















We're both rather fucked out of our heads on Vodka.

Hence the fact I'm acctually letting someone take a picture of me.



EDIT: Mikey:


----------



## BreakTheWalls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me and my Asian friend Stephanie making fun of Asians.









Me and some of my female friends. None of these girls are my girlfriend. lol









THIS is my girl.


----------



## Steve Awesome

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Lookin' good Craig


----------



## Craig

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Steve Awesome said:


> Lookin' good Craig


Nothing says good like being drunk in a public park at 8pm having to support yourself on a small ginger girl :lmao

Although it was the last day of the higher exams, I had a damn excuse!


----------



## Noneya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I cannot post my pic?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Noneya said:


> I cannot post my pic?


Probably for the best....


ANYWAY.










Acting and stuff.










I'm the ginger kid if none of you wrestling fans knew...


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

What I LOVE is when a group of posters call out a female poster on being a male while the female poster ends up proving them self as an attractive female. It's like perhaps it's a crime for a half decent looking girl to end up on WF.

GOOD SHIT.


----------



## Foley's Socko

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hm. From some of the comments in here, it seems as if it might end up with a crime. Better hope she carries a tazer and a whistle.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

pepper spray would work


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Drop it now, leave it.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Good stuff BreakTheWalls. You always have hot girlfriends.


----------



## Jim

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BreakTheWalls said:


> Me and my Asian friend Stephanie making fun of Asians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and some of my female friends. None of these girls are my girlfriend. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is my girl.


1. Casual racism ftw.
2. BTW's Harem?
3. Very dapper. 

Nice pics (Y)

Pep with the 'into the distance' stare as perfected by many soap opera stars.
I think you have your calling, Young Peter


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

this is hilarious

Just to be on topic











on the left


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Just staring off into space.


----------



## PHX

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Yeah1993 said:


> Run, get the hell out of here now :side:
> 
> MakaveliRCW that is exactly what I pictured you looking like. Funny eh?


Very considering most people think I'm white till I show them my pictures, lol. 










I' am NOT the father, thats my cousin's baby with me, lol. 










Me with my mom's friend and my smallest brother Derek at my cousin's wedding a few years ago.


----------



## Es.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Jerichoholic-xo. said:


> *As Flanny said, myspace can also be .com in the UK. Try it. It works.
> XOXOXOXOXO? It's just a simple -xo. in my name.
> And since when was having an iPhone a typically 'girlish' thing?
> I can see that you 'don't give a fuck', but if you're gonna say something, don't expect me not to react.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Uploaded on photobucket, as I said, came out pretty big.
> 
> *


----------



## BreakTheWalls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Headliner said:


> Good stuff BreakTheWalls. You always have hot girlfriends.


Haha, thanks. This one's the keeper, though. I've been with her almost seven months now.



Jim Coptafeel said:


> 1. Casual racism ftw.
> 2. BTW's Harem?
> 3. Very dapper.
> 
> Nice pics (Y)


:lmao

Thanks Jim


----------



## yottsu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me pretty bored


----------



## Postage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Should have looked into the mirror. 8*D


----------



## yottsu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Postage said:


> Should have looked into the mirror. 8*D


Well maybe I didn't want to. 

I should have been more smiley so I could be awesome face --> 8*D


----------



## Postage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

No, then people would think something is wrong with you. :hmm:


----------



## yottsu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Postage said:


> No, then people would think something is wrong with you. :hmm:


I would look like if I was high off speed... :hmm:


----------



## Postage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I must be on speed everyday then. :side:


----------



## yottsu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Postage said:


> I must be on speed everyday then. :side:


Well you do listen to Pink Floyd...


----------



## Postage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Stereotyping.


----------



## yottsu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Postage said:


> Stereotyping.


No. Pink Floyd makes you high.

You don't need drugs.


----------



## Postage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hey, drugs are bad! 

We should stop spamming this thread. Don't wanna upset anyone.

..like killswitch. GANGSTA from rhode island


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*








 Word Games & Trivia


----------



## CBR

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









Group shot from Saturday. I'm the one in the white hat and that's my GF with her head on me. The guy in the back and I were the life of the party that night. I have those pics to prove it too.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah my collar's popped, cuz I'm the fuckin man, and everyone should know it.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

gangsta as fucc bro


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

dude, seriously?

i hated popped collars.

and as for Role Model...that "How you doin'" could have been directed at anyone. :side:


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That pic is actually me and 2 of my friends re-enacting my new haircut. Hence the caption. 

I know you still want it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

yeah. true. but i'm just saying.

watuwearingnow?

anyway, i'll be uploading a pic of my NEW shirt soon. it fucking owns.

fair warning.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

you're my hero, certs.

can't wait mike.
wut.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

NIPPLES 

edit: <3


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

REP YAH SET~!! 










edit: wow. i look really sleepy. oh well.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That shirt OWNS, brah.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

you didn't disapoint, mikey.


----------



## NasJayz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

LIVE FROM THE BASH









REV THEORY LIVE









ME WITH THE LEAD SINGER OF ADELITAS WAY RICK DEJESUS









ME WITH EVAN BOURNE









KELLY KELLY WITH THE CARL'S JR STAR









KELLY KELLY I DIDN'T GET A PIC WITH HER BUT I GOT HER AUTOGRAPH .









ADELITAS WAY LIVE


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CBR said:


> Group shot from Saturday. I'm the one in the white hat and that's my GF with her head on me. The guy in the back and I were the life of the party that night. I have those pics to prove it too.


Looks like a good time. Glad you had fun, breh. 


Certs said:


> Yeah my collar's popped, cuz I'm the fuckin man, and everyone should know it.


You're in the fucking zone.

Where's the JAGER BOMBS, bitch?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I hope I'm not the first person to say Cert's is clearly Dave Meltzer's long lost brother.

Certs








Dave Meltzer


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao Clearly. 

May explain why I hate snowflakes so much too.


----------



## i$e

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Mikey Damage said:


> REP YAH SET~!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: wow. i look really sleepy. oh well.


im damp


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice shirt MIKE.

Buzz cut ftw.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

indeed. it's too hot in the summer to not rock teh buzz.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Certs said:


> Yeah my collar's popped, cuz I'm the fuckin man, and everyone should know it.


:lmao You think you're so badass! It looks like you're imitating that Italian bro you had in your sig for a while. Hahaha!


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



~Fallen Angel~ said:


> :lmao You think you're so badass! It looks like you're imitating that Italian bro you had in your sig for a while. Hahaha!


Hmmmmmmmm....


Certs said:


> That pic is actually me and 2 of my friends re-enacting my new haircut.


Pfft, women...


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Role Model said:


> I hope I'm not the first person to say Cert's is clearly Dave Meltzer's long lost brother.


Matt Striker IMO-


----------



## Postage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I feel like I've seen Certs before on the street, as we both live in this same general area. Then again most Italian guys in queens look exactly like Certs.


----------



## JerseyScottie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Just give it a click


----------



## Flanny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*











Haven't posted a pic of me in awhile.


----------



## MRRSNTNO

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Icon™ said:


> Incase you haven't seen it, let me post it again. All of you "MOFO's" eat your hearts out.


Far out that's awesome! I wonder who the first Wrestler I'll meet will be...???


----------



## Backpack Boogie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










From March


----------



## VaderFat™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I had a massive party at my house on Friday, the first one ever. It was nuts, almost 60 people came.

Anyways, THE AFTERMATH!









My kitchen destroyed.









My backyard destroyed.

Me and my friend. I'm the dude.


----------



## Flanny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It seems like a good party GeeFat, But it's a bitch when you have to clean up all the shit afterwards.


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Having a party at your house is usually a horrible idea. It starts off as a few friends coming then when word spreads about there being a house party you could easily have 100 people at your house, and something is guaranteed to be broken/destroyed.


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

thats why I never have parties at my place. Did you atleast hook up with some chicks.

Here is one of my 5 pack. Yes damn p90x only got me a 5 pack.


----------



## Doddsy_V1

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

moomoomoo


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

which one is the guy


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Backpack Boogie said:


>



hahaha Headliner anyone?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Richie said:


> hahaha Headliner anyone?


Holy shit, that's exactly what I was thinking, haha.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Playing soem pool 










on the left


----------



## Unprettier9000

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










im not an attention seeker or anything..


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I smirked.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Shouldn't have done that.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^Why? Will you get angy?..Will we not like you when you're angry?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Role Model said:


> I smirked.


likewise. the chick in that pic is NAT though :side:


----------



## Unprettier9000

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

WHATEVERLULS


----------



## EGame

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

supp gurlfriend?


----------



## Goku

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Chrisp_Morg said:


> ^Why? Will you get angy?..Will we not like you when you're angry?


Much better than 'you mad' 8*D


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

hey baby.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

lmao, here we go again.


----------



## Unprettier9000

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










creepers much?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

still smirking


----------



## Unprettier9000

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

lemme see yours then!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Unprettier9000

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

hmmm fair enough. too cheesy though..


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Leave this nonsense after my post ok.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Unprettier9000 said:


> hmmm fair enough. too cheesy though..


cheesy but potentially nat.


----------



## Unprettier9000

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

can i see yours? 

MEH


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

We all have different taste at the end of days.

One persons nat, is another persons 0/10.

EDIT - oh it edited its post, surprise surprise. and no you can't see mine, don't be so forward I don't even fucking know you. So fucking shocking and rude, im disgusted. none of this you show me yours and i'll show you mine, its not the time nor the place.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

What's nat?


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Certs looks like John Anderson tbh...rit Certs?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

he's dave meltzer


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

anyone see Meltzer on MMA Today - dude's looking old.


----------



## Craig

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


>












And just to keep this on topic: I'm the one on the left, extremely drunk at T In The Park:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Unprettier9000 said:


> im not an attention seeker or anything..


yeah.

you being serious, dude?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Mike, keep it in your pants mate.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It's too late, he's already admitted he loves him HER.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

well thats a shame for Mike i suppose although he/she does look rather NAT from those pics it must be said ;D


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Role Model said:


> EDIT - oh it edited its post, surprise surprise. and no you can't see mine, don't be so forward I don't even fucking know you. So fucking shocking and rude, im disgusted. none of this you show me yours and i'll show you mine, its not the time nor the place.


Hello Ben.


----------



## .Skittles.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hey peeps, some more Farming, and birthday pics from Oz !










GIANT KIT KAT !!










Drink up !


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

........


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Oh wow, unprettier is an apparent chick? Not only does it have masculine brows but it also made a stupid comment that apparently wrestlers with long hair don't look like main eventers.

You sure know a lot about wrestling!


----------



## seancarleton77

That is literally one of my best pictures, I don't pose well and my webcam is crap


----------



## Steve Awesome

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

WOAH!:shocked: that is one chunky kit kat!


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Unprettier9000 said:


> im not an attention seeker or anything..


Glad you mentioned that, I'm not responding to this picture or anything...


----------



## Alco

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



.Skittles. said:


> Hey peeps, some more Farming, and birthday pics from Oz !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GIANT KIT KAT !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drink up !


Where's the rainbow hair?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That must not go down well in Oz.


----------



## Bubba T

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Before an interview...


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Oh my. Tunde=Kool-aid smile? Really though? That's what's really going on in the streets?

What's the job in question?


----------



## Bubba T

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Bank Teller.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Wow. That's the exact same thing I'm getting ready to interview for. Heard the pay is pretty solid.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Bubba T said:


> Bank Teller.


can I haz money?


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Chrisp_Morg said:


> anyone see Meltzer on MMA Today - dude's looking old.


I take that personally. 

Someone also told me I look like the bad guy that Rose was supposed to marry from Titanic. 



(waits for everyone to laugh at such a comparison)




Actually, come to think of it, it was Hannah who said that. 




(waits for everyone to change their minds and agree)


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Over to you John Anderson...










...oh wait wrong one.










That's better.


----------



## Bubba T

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Headliner said:


> Wow. That's the exact same thing I'm getting ready to interview for. Heard the pay is pretty solid.


Pretty solid. Plus it'll get my foot in the door in the world of finance.



Mikey Damage said:


> can I haz money?


You can open a FREE checking account!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Lookin' sharp there, Bubba.

<3


----------



## VaderFat™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Went to Cedar Point with my mates last weekend, fucking awesome time. Anyhow:










On the top left picture, I was trying to do the Orton pose, but I couldn't get my damn arms high enough because I was so terrified. Haha.


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me with my parent's kittens.


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^^^^ cute, I would sell them.

Here is one of me after taking a shower, I was white as hell here and sleepy lol.


----------



## SAL

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










And for a more sophisticated, snobby me:


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Dele how much for the grey kitten? Or did you eat it already?


----------



## yottsu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



V1 Dante said:


> ^^^^ cute, I would sell them.


I'd sell dele and keep the kittens... :hmm:


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



yottsu said:


> I'd sell dele and keep the kittens... :hmm:


Meanie, but you could probably get some nice money for a hunk like dele


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> Dele how much for the grey kitten? Or did you eat it already?


I promised her to a friend of mine, sorry 



yottsu said:


> I'd sell dele and keep the kittens... :hmm:


Give me a cut.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice pussies, Dele.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



GeeFat™ said:


> Went to Cedar Point with my mates last weekend, fucking awesome time. Anyhow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the top left picture, I was trying to do the Orton pose, but I couldn't get my damn arms high enough because I was so terrified. Haha.


I looove Cedar Point! I'm going to go there in a few weeks, I'm so excited. Is that a new ride? I've never seen it before


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Honestly...

I hit my user cp and saw CM Skittle had posted in the Member Picture Thread, but not knowing it was only a reply and not a picture I really was played....no fair.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

.......


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Randall "Keith" Orton


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch™ said:


> Honestly...
> 
> I hit my user cp and saw CM Skittle had posted in the Member Picture Thread, but not knowing it was only a reply and not a picture I really was played....no fair.


lol, Sorry! Here's an on topic post


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I knew you always loved me.


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

WOW....


----------



## stinger-splash

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me (on the left) with some friends. Enjoying a summer party with champagne.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

She loves us both Switch. We're just that pimp.


----------



## Alco

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ahem. I'm the third wheel on the wagon.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I want in on this slimy love train!


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You really expect me to give all 4 of you permission? What's in it for me? 

nospam:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch™ said:


> I knew you always loved me.


Keep it in your pants, son.


----------



## VaderFat™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> I looove Cedar Point! I'm going to go there in a few weeks, I'm so excited. Is that a new ride? I've never seen it before


Yeah! It's the Maverick, it just opened. It's definitely the best ride in the park now.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

...........


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Chrisp_Morg said:


> I want in on this slimy love train!


Okay I love everyone but there's no way I'm getting on the love train if it's slimy, lol.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*











LOLOLOLOL MUGSHOT, AMIRITE.


----------



## Bubba T

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Not quite goth, but getting there. Lose the smile and get more piercings.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'd never be goth. Ew. Gross. Plus, my jeans are blue SO BACK UP, SON.


----------



## Bubba T

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

BUT YOU HAVE BLACK CLOTHES AND PIERCINGS WTF


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

ROH After Party at the Champions Den Sports Bar in Toronto.... Ontario, Canada Friday Night/Saturday morning. had a lot of fun with those guys!


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^^^^^ Nice pics everyone.

Me fucking around in a forest.


----------



## yottsu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



V1 Dante said:


> ^^^^^ Nice pics everyone.
> 
> Me fucking around in a forest.


nice 8*D


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



yottsu said:


> nice 8*D


Thank you, I dont think we have ever seen one of you though


----------



## AntiFlag607

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



dele said:


> Me with my parent's kittens.


Heh, this reminds me of Dutch in that scene from "The Shield" right before he strangles the cat.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Bruze

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



as you can see, i love ma hats.


----------



## The Evolved One

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Pretty recent picture of me.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Lucifer34

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









Did I mention I'm a Flames fan?









Autograph picture with In Flames from last year's Gigantour. I just realized I look like such a tool in that picture, lol. I should have had more of a serious metal look going on. Oh yeah, and I'am wearing a Children Of Bodom shirt meeting In Flames.


----------



## totti10

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

me at work..not gay!..sorry about the messy hair


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



totti10 said:


> me at work..not gay!..sorry about the messy hair


Your messy hair ruined my day, man! ........ don't apologize to us for that, come on!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



totti10 said:


> me at work..not gay!..sorry about the messy hair


Gotta admit it, totti, that first pic has a very homosexual feel to it.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

He does look happy, maybe he's just mischievous and he's hiding something....? I'm very suspicious now!


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

More tits, please. Fuck dudes!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'll resort to posting moobs.

Not mine though.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Why do I feel like I've posted this photo before? This corset always made my cooter twitter but not as much as Cat does lol.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^^^ Please allow me to creep.... I'm just playin .... sorta ... nah I am... maybe not... you decide or don't......?


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

 perv


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Surely a few "insert randomly manly comments" are allowed for that pic.

Amber my dear you look amazing.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I was only screwing around Amber, if I offended then I apologize. I'm not all that creepy really, it's my awkward Craig Ferguson- Woody Allen thing, doesn't work so well when you can't see me. Basically I wasn't flirting or anything, not that I'm saying you are not right on.... I'll stop burying myself now.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



seancarleton77 said:


> I was only screwing around Amber, if I offended then I apologize. I'm not all that creepy really, it's my awkward Craig Ferguson- Woody Allen thing, doesn't work so well when you can't see me. Basically I wasn't flirting or anything, not that I'm saying you are not right on.... I'll stop burying myself now.



Maybe it's the hangover but I didn't see anything pervy about your comment.
Perv comments are funny anyway. I do it all the time.


----------



## jman619hbk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










She's amazed at how great I am haha
dont worry I get it alot


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

''' Taken about two day ago












*Edit: And yes, I do raise the eyebrow much like the Rock, I can do the other one too.. *


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao you look NOTHING like someone that would go by "_Harlem_ Heat", but I suppose I'm just generalizing. 

You look bored as fuck though.


----------



## Deshad C.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Amber B said:


> Why do I feel like I've posted this photo before? This corset always made my cooter twitter but not as much as Cat does lol.


...thank you for being the prettiest girl i've seen today.
lol


----------



## J²

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It was 4am and was wide awake watching Family Matters, than the power goes out. What better way to pass the time than to take crappy pics with a cell phone in the mirror.

Sad face 









Thinking:hmm:


----------



## roblough

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Here's the quality of my parking when sober...










and when stoned...










and yes, that is me in the first photo

Fucking wasted:










The alchopop in the photo isn't mine, i'm a cider man


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

........


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Amber B said:


>


I guess I wasn't really creeping but I will say that you've got GOOD GOD HAVE MERCY! written all over you  just a thought.


p.s. I'm not a even a believer but still


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

amber does look pretty good huh... a less heavy better lookin raven from that raven show i think.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I don't know Scotty Flamingo is pretty sexy!


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Gay pose, I suppose.


----------



## Bubba T

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

lmao.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Looking smug after winning £14 playing poker


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

if u peeps wanna see me let me know how to transfer pics from my cell phone on to here. i don't have anything that takes pictures on my laptop i don't think.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Amber B said:


> Why do I feel like I've posted this photo before? This corset always made my cooter twitter but not as much as Cat does lol.



In the words of Soulja *** Boy, she got a donk!


----------



## Bubba T

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










That's right. Sonic, bitches.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

My avatar is an old picture of me, taken over a year ago...

I'm too lazy to post one.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

bubba that shirt is fucking great. i want it.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



GreenDay said:


> In the words of Soulja *** Boy, she got a donk!


I have no clue what that means lol.



Ashleigh Rose said:


> My avatar is an old picture of me, taken over a year ago...
> 
> I'm too lazy to post one.


Your myspace name sounds familiar...vampirefreaks?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Donk

Basically it looks like you have a nice butt.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ohh.
I give credit to the corset. It accentuates and exaggerates things I don't really have, like hips. They're pretty much non existent when I don't wear one.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Amber B said:


> Your myspace name sounds familiar...vampirefreaks?




My favourite part of her MySpace was the picture of the retarded crosseyed girl with the blue hair.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Amber B said:


> Ohh.
> I give credit to the corset. It accentuates and exaggerates things I don't really have, like hips. They're pretty much non existent when I don't wear one.


Eh, either way you look great.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> My avatar is an old picture of me, taken over a year ago...
> 
> I'm too lazy to post one.


You should be ashamed! ...... well not really you look really good or at least you did a year ago.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I thought Bubba was the type that didn't smile. You know, the stereotypical type.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

i was surprised he wasnt throwing up some sort of gang sign

its what you all do

amirit?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

i love my brothers real talk no ****


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Amber B said:


> I have no clue what that means lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Your myspace name sounds familiar...vampirefreaks?


I actually used to use VampireFreaks, yes!
Years ago though. I think my account is still around!



Catalanotto said:


> My favourite part of her MySpace was the picture of the retarded crosseyed girl with the blue hair.


... And this is the part where I make my MySpace private! Ignorant strangers aren't my cup of tea. 



seancarleton77 said:


> You should be ashamed! ...... well not really you look really good or at least you did a year ago.


Aw, thanks a lot! That's a very nice thing to say!
I'm gonna post a more recent pic once I get one.


----------



## Bubba T

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Headliner said:


> I thought Bubba was the type that didn't smile. You know, the stereotypical type.


You should know by now that I'm no stereotypical black man.



Role Model said:


> i was surprised he wasnt throwing up some sort of gang sign
> 
> its what you all do
> 
> amirit?


See above.



Catalanotto said:


> I'll bet he just lifted his work boots for the first time and found his food stamps lololololololol.


Ho, please. I liked you better when you were crying about the Red Wings choking.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



totti10 said:


> me at work..not gay!..sorry about the messy hair


I just laughed at the first picture, i think it was the camp pose and the illuminous vest that did it hahahah


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah1993









Now bloody post yours Invincible.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ah, well it's Saturday and I'm stuck indoors with the cold...
So I've decided to use the free time to stop being lazy and actually upload some recent pictures of myself!










^ That's my friends and I in my bedroom, getting ready for a night out! (I am in the middle.)










^ Dancing to Michael Jackson in my garden... yes, I am lame.










^ Very drunk, with my lovely neice Kiera.










^ With my best friend at a club.










^ And then, just me. 

... That's a LOT of cam spam... apologies.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ Belfast,eh? I'd definitely buy you a drink and let you reject me if you lived in a Belfast, Ontario (if there even is such a place).


----------



## Hbk96rRko09

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

ill put one of me. if yall tell me how too lol


----------



## SAL

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Hbk96rRko09 said:


> ill put one of me. if yall tell me how too lol


Um. If you have it on your computer, go to a site like tinypic.com and upload the picture. Then put the link in here with image tags like this: [img*]web address[/img*] (without the asterisks).


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



seancarleton77 said:


> ^ Belfast,eh? I'd definitely buy you a drink and let you reject me if you lived in a Belfast, Ontario (if there even is such a place).


I never turn down a drink.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ Maybe a little down the road If I had money I'd just up and leave for Europe right now and you'd get that drink but since I've got rent and flat mates and I can not let down, (those lovable dependent bastards) that trip will be delayed. 

What do you drink by the way and could you PM that answer to me?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Bubba T said:


> You should know by now that I'm no stereotypical black man.



If we traded bodies it would more sense, you're far more the white Oxford male than I am, and I'm straight up G.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

This thread used to be better than having to go to the mall at one time, but it appears now it's dominated by the men of WF.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Josh said:


> lmao @ seancarleton77





T-C said:


> Echoed.


i agree with those sentiments.



Role Model said:


> If we traded bodies it would more sense, you're far more the white Oxford male than I am, and I'm straight up G.


ain't nothing more gangsta than a white English male with a love of Disney chicks and Cheryl Cole


----------



## Goku

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Yeah1993 said:


> Yeah1993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now bloody post yours Invincible.


You look upset about something.


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Actually I just home from a party late at night (so I was tired), and I hate parties. A lot.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> Ignorance would fall upon the person who didn't put their MySpace on private, bitch.


just saying, that other girl is prettier than you haha


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Who needs parties!, I just like being invited so I can come up with new innovative excuses... not to go! "sorry the cat needs a quadruple bypass surgery and I've got to be there for him (you know now that I think about it maybe I shouldn't have been feeding him bacon grease and chili cheese fries for the last 5 years...?)anyway I'm sorry I can't make it."


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Josh said:


> lmao @ seancarleton77


this. above post re-inforces it.


also yeah1993 looks like he wants to kill someone in that picture. he must hate parties a lot, for them to leave him in that sort of mood.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Stop the mindless spam.

Hbk96rRko09; gangsta as fuck!


----------



## Hbk96rRko09

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



AWESOM-O said:


> Stop the mindless spam.
> 
> Hbk96rRko09; gangsta as fuck!


haha thanks bro


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> Do I really care that some guy with a small penis who can't even spell sunshine thinks


Wait, no! did you two have something going on, were you a couple or something? penis jokes are great but if you haven't seen the guys junk can you really comment? maybe you can who am I to say what you can or can not say or do. Theoretically you could talk about my Ernest Johnson or what ever you kids call penises these days.

extra note: you look good,really good, maybe great (last time I saw your picture) and we know you love being the "bitch" (I'm the asshole here I would think, just ask TNA fans) but all the same you need better lines my friend and maybe you can insult me and my Minster of Internal Affairs sometime.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> Do I really care that some guy with a small penis who can't even spell sunshine thinks someone who looks like Lady GaGa is prettier? No, I don't.


Ok, now I wish _I_ didn't have feelings.

You can compare me to a piece of dog shit on the street, just... PLEASE don't compare me to Lady Gaga. 
I don't believe there is anyone in popular culture right now that I despise more.

Who am I kidding... you should probably get an award for the best insult in the world after that. 

Anyway, I'll stop with spamming this thread now with my attempts at retaliation...


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

1 more and i'll hand out warnings, leave it drop, k.

Thanks


----------



## Tenement Funster

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs122.snc1/5249_131262785785_550705785_3658110_2991173_n.jpg


----------



## Bubba T

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Role Model said:


> If we traded bodies it would more sense, you're far more the white Oxford male than I am, and I'm straight up G.


....the hell?


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Lostfan said:


> also yeah1993 looks like he wants to kill someone in that picture. he must hate parties a lot, for them to leave him in that sort of mood.


*Whistles as if I'm innocent*

I do hate parties *a lot*.

POST A PICTURE GOKU


----------



## Goku

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm away at Uni. There's no photo of mine here.


----------



## 189558

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The best liquor in the whole damn world.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









me again! Be kind.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Dancing at Lollapalooza this year, I had soo much fun!


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Good show! ^ who you dancing to? nice move! random comments reek of awesomeness!


----------



## VaderFat™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Dancing at Lollapalooza this year, I had soo much fun!


I like how the guys in the back look SOOOO unimpressed. xD


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me (loaded out of my mind) at my friend's wedding. I need to get new nice clothes, mine are from when I was 40-50 lbs heavier.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I see there were a lot of people at this wedding.


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I was working whatever drunken game I could muster at the girl in the middle.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



seancarleton77 said:


> Good show! ^ who you dancing to? nice move! random comments reek of awesomeness!


I'm not sure, I saw SO many bands that day. My favorites were Vampire Weekend, Passion Pit, Snoop Dogg and the Killers



VaderFat™ said:


> I like how the guys in the back look SOOOO unimpressed. xD


I know seriously the guy next to me is looking at me like "Who is this crazy drunk bitch?" lol. I like can't help myself from dancing but whatever I probably had more fun than them anyway!


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Some recent pics:



























Decided to shave, after my better judgement. Meh.









Dressed up as Marty McFly (Back to the Future) for an 80's Party.


----------



## VaderFat™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Had a pretty crazy weekend. Had a huge party at my house on friday:










The guy on top of the shed managed to come out of his passed out state to take a picture. Haha.

Next day I went camping with my mates it was pretty epic:


----------



## 189558

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Cell phone cameras suck!


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



VaderFat™ said:


> Had a pretty crazy weekend. Had a huge party at my house on friday:



Wow that must have been a huge party with those 8 people lol.

anyways who is the brunette chick in CM Skittles picture. She looks pretty hot.


----------



## VaderFat™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



V1 Dante said:


> Wow that must have been a huge party with those 8 people lol.


Yeah, that's a group shot with my closest friends, smart ass. lol


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



VaderFat™ said:


>


You remind me of Rufio from the movie Hook.


----------



## VaderFat™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I wish I could have hair like that. :lmao


----------



## just1988

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The faces of Just1988









Me & my house mates. (On the right)









...with Jeremy Borash









...with my uni team (top row, third from the left)


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

cool pics fella, not sure about the hocky though


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

From last night:










Completely crazy night, spent about £176. Just crazy. :lmao


----------



## Alco

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Shame the craziness is not translated into the picture.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Aye, this was pretty early on.


----------



## Lunaa

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









Late last year.









Last month.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ You are very beautiful.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Lunaa said:


> Late last year.


Why can't my pictures look this good... oh right, too cheap to get a good camera!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

or you're just not very photogenic :hmm:


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


> or you're just not very photogenic :hmm:


I'm still quite striking in person


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

keep it in your pants mate, save it for the chicks who post pictures in here to try out your game 8*D


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm not trying to hit on anyone, just dicking around.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Alco

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


> keep it in your pants mate, save it for the chicks who post pictures in here to try out your game 8*D


:lmao :lmao

Anyways:


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

What are you touching with your left hand? :side:


----------



## Alco

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Well, I'm glad it's out of picture or I wouldn't be allowed to post this. 8*D


----------



## JOPACHKA

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Great Fotos!


----------



## THH

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Here's me with a Keystone.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Paparatsi es NO!


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^^^^^^ For some reason to me you look like the guy from God of War video game.


----------



## Deshad C.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me looking up directions to Monterey, Ca. My laptop was being a bitch so i had to use the desktop. My girl caught me slippin' and this was the result.









And here's us just a few hours later at the beach right before we decided to jump in the cold ass water. My homeboy snuck this pic.









I didn't even know this picture was taken until i got home, i was beatboxing at the time...









These are the only pictures with me in them, the rest are of other stupid stuff


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



TheHitmanHart said:


> Here's me with a Keystone.


You kind of remind me of Brian Kendrick. Kind of.


----------



## Cowie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



V1 Dante said:


> ^^^^^^ For some reason to me you look like the guy from God of War video game.


Great flex.


----------



## booned

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

............


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cowie said:


> Great flex.


Thank you.


----------



## Cowie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

As sexy as every Kenny:shocked:









Everybody loves a wibbly wobbly mirror.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cowie said:


> As sexy as every Kenny:shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody loves a wibbly wobbly mirror.


Why thankyou Kristia. :$

Nice mirror.


----------



## Bubba T

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Have to get used to wearing more business wear, I just got a job offer!


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice. Was it with that bank? Or another job offer? Get use to getting home and being happy to take that stuff off immediately.


----------



## Bubba T

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Same bank, different branch. This time around I made sure I was on point.

I only have about 4 collared shirts, 5 ties, and 5 slacks. Now I need to shop for more as training (full time hours no less) starts on the 14th. 

This would of been a lot easier if I were hired a month ago. *sigh*


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

......


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kazz said:


> From last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely crazy night, spent about £176. Just crazy. :lmao


You could probably pick one up cheaper if you shop around?

j/k


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kenny McSex said:


> Pic from sisters wedding back in June:
> 
> 
> 2 years or so old pic:















8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> 8*D


I'm pretty sure when I first posted this, I got the same response, think it was from Headliner.

lawls.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Just got back from the beach


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Canadian said:


>


I know you're probably older, but you seriously look like you're about 11 years old.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Broken Star. said:


> I know you're probably older, but you seriously look like you're about 11 years old.


14 lol.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Canadian said:


> 14 lol.


You're going to have to take your ID whenever you want to get into movies. Trust me, I have the same problem.


----------



## jman619hbk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










I know, I'm really white, I get it alot lol


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Why do guys on here always post pictures of them with chicks lol.


----------



## jman619hbk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It's the only time I ever take pics. lol plus, look at her, and look at me. Damn straight thats why we do it


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Lol I admit it the girl looks really hot bro, but tell me how tall is she because she looks really short lol.


----------



## jman619hbk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

She's 5'9. lol long legs. The pic doesnt do her justice honestly

and keep those pics comin, their pretty interesting lol


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Lol yea I gota upload more of them first than I will.

Anyways nice score bro. Two thumbs up lol.


----------



## Alco

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Currently liking the direction this thread's taking. 8*D


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hung out at the beach yesterday, and this happened to me...


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

OMG someone chopped your head of lol.


----------



## Bubba T

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Old pic.










Don't ask.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










me and bubba are stylish motherfuckers.


----------



## Bubba T

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Can't argue with that.


----------



## _PX_

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Simply put, best team in the world


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ Hate them.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










tee hee hee, can see my nipple piercing & man boobs  lol


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










.. I'm a redhead now, I guess.
Gaga nose and all.


----------



## ultimatekrang

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^wow, i didnt even know girls liked wrestling, let alone really fit ones! hello to you


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



ultimatekrang said:


> ^wow, i didnt even know girls liked wrestling, let alone really fit ones! hello to you


haha.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


>


Nice picture. I have no nice pictures.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



ultimatekrang said:


> ^wow, i didnt even know girls liked wrestling, let alone really fit ones! hello to you





Lostfap said:


> haha.


i agree with Lostfap's sentiments


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> .. I'm a redhead now, I guess.
> Gaga nose and all.


hey do u wanna hook up or sumfin lol. i can fly over or sumfin if you want, i think your a real honey, but anyway just pm me if u wanna get dirty wif me. heres a link:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=140714

keep it real gurl


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Josh said:


> hey do u wanna hook up or sumfin lol. i can fly over or sumfin if you want, i think your a real honey, but anyway just pm me if u wanna get dirty wif me. heres a link:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=140714
> 
> keep it real gurl


8*D


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Wow, I guess the red hairdye is a winner then.
I wasn't sure what to make of it.

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## ultimatekrang

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


> i agree with Lostfap's sentiments


im serious,, the only girl i know who watches wrestling only watches it for shawn micheals.. waiting for him to take his chaps off...ugh! and she is not fit.


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Lmao, I wonder how much green rep that chick got because of that picture.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

How can you tell she is fit?


----------



## Jon Staley

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Are wrestling fans ALL this retarded when it comes to girls?​


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ no girls on the internet.


----------



## ultimatekrang

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



bruteshot74 said:


> How can you tell she is fit?


tis british slang.


----------



## ultimatekrang

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Power said:


> Are wrestling fans ALL this retarded when it comes to girls?​


i feel retarded behaviour is well and ok if a girl likes wrestling, comics or computer games, as it is something that should not usually happen.


----------



## RPC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









had to bust out the facebook profile pic lol.

btw best shirt ever.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Raw last night was FUCKING INCREDIBLE. I was in the floor seats, row 4, about 10 feet away from where Lillian sits.


Here are a few pics (FYI, my camera isn't the best and it needs the perfect lighting to get great pics so you will notice that some pics are clear and most aren't but it was also a bit smokey in the beginning from the fireworks). To give you a better idea of the seats, whenever a wrestler stood up on the turnbuckle, they were practically towering over us and when Triple H and Cody were fighting in the crowd, you can see us real quick, it was right where we were sitting, just 3 rows ahead. FUCKING OWNED. Sorry for the sizes, I will only post a few so no one gets angry:














































Got lots more, I'll post a few later.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^^ Awesome pics. 

Shaved off the ol' beard. Quite a difference.  Messed around as Vincent Vega for a bit too.:cool2:


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Of course there are women on here, men aren't the only people who have nothing better to do than yak to strangers every once in awhile.


----------



## Kronic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Thats what i love to see, Girls who like Wrestling .

Their isn't any girls like that were i live.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> To give you a better idea of the seats, whenever a wrestler stood up on the turnbuckle, they were practically towering over us


Really?
Hell to the motherfucking YES.

Christ, I can just picture the state of me whilst staring in awe at Randy Orton as he flexes on the turnbuckle, in all his oily glory. 

Brb, cold shower.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I wish my lame camera didn't die near the end of Raw but when Randy came out for his match with Batista, he fucking went on our turnbuckle and posed for a long time and I just stood up and went crazy. Oh man, I was hoping his sweat would splash onto me. I would never bathe again.


On a funny note, for those who watched Raw or have it recorded, when Batista first came out to make his announcement, there is a part when he is talking on the mic and then he stops and smirks. At that part, he was looking in our direction so I got up and waved. I was the only one standing up and he stopped talking and kept looking in our direction for a bit after but I was too busy looking at his body to notice the smirk. My mom watched Raw and pointed it out to me. She was suppose to go with me but some fucknut hacked into her computer and stole her ID so she couldn't make it over the border so I brought hubby along.

LOL BATISTA NOTICED ME.


I came.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Can't say i'm surprised. I'd need a towel if that happened.


----------



## ultimatekrang

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> Really?
> Hell to the motherfucking YES.
> 
> Christ, I can just picture the state of me whilst staring in awe at Randy Orton as he flexes on the turnbuckle, in all his oily glory.
> 
> Brb, cold shower.



ok novelty of girls watching wrestling = OVER!! your just as bad as the hbk girl!!


----------



## Darkest Hour20

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

One more for you to masturbate to.


http://i883.photobucket.com/albums/ac37/XxOrtonOwnsxX/089.jpg


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The crucifix kills it for me, what is this the 90's!


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



ultimatekrang said:


> ok novelty of girls watching wrestling = OVER!! your just as bad as the hbk girl!!


Girls who like wrestling have vaginas for a reason.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I wasn't sure about that, thanks for confirming my suspicions.


----------



## bboy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Darkest Hour20 said:


>


nice where is the picture taken?


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Halloween last year or maybe it was two years ago, I forget (I'm on the right)










Me and my boyfriend


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'd rather do the guy


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sephiroth said:


> I'd rather do the guy


i reckon you'd have less chance of getting the bloke. sorry dude.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Can't say I'm surprised to see Nick posting almost right after a Shannon post. Must be tiring 8*D


----------



## Spiked.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



bboy said:


> nice where is the picture taken?


I'm gonna take a wild guess and say Chicago. Call me crazy.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Can't say I'm surprised to see Nick posting almost right after a Shannon post. Must be tiring 8*D


 

can't say i'm surprised to see you fail at insulting yet again. try harder benny.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Was I trying to insult? It was an observational statement. Try harder to read, Nicky.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sephiroth said:


> I'd rather do the guy


lol, stay away from my boyfriend you weirdo!


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Was I trying to insult? It was an observational statement. Try harder to read, Nicky.


but you were obviously trying to imply something SURELY?

nice pics @ everyone


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ben still has that 'Knight In Shining Armour' gimmick going? 

And I am purposely posting shortly after Shannon, is that OK?


----------



## Nov

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










My girlfriend Eden. Yeah remember I'm alot younger than most of you.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Good god, what is it with young people and sticking their tongues out during pictures? Is it the in style to look like an out of breath dog after a walk in the park? Just pose properly, we can decide if you look fugly or not. 

Oh, and also, the sexual tension within this topic is amazing.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

............


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

spot the aussie w/you and your mates Kenny? :side:


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

90% of my friends are multicultural, so what?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kenny McSex said:


> 90% of my friends are multicultural, so what?


nothing untoward. just pointing it out


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

nice pic nov


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

............


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Majority of Aussie girls I've come across in my life's journey have been pretty hot. Or at least cute.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Nov said:


> My girlfriend Eden. Yeah remember I'm alot younger than most of you.


Totally thought that was a guy until you said it was your girlfriend.

Sorry. :hmm:


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Messing around with a few ideas for Halloween. Really wanted to go as Joker last year, but never did. One of the main reasons being that there would have be A LOT of people dressed as the Joker. I'm not saying there won't be many this year, but hopefully not as bad. lol. So it's very possible that's what I'll be dressing up as this year for a night on the town and in work during Halloween week. Anywho, I've been trying out the facepaint ect, just so I get the feel of it. Still in two minds about the hair; not sure whether I should dye it and hope that it gets a bit long before Halloween, or just buy a wig.





































Tried to get a similar look to that of how his face looks when he's in the interrogation room.


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Awesome pics seriously.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Will you have sex with me please Joker?


----------



## Kliqster

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Suppose it's time for my bi-monthly post some flesh and leave again.

Picture of innocence after getting rumbled cheating at Twister.










And my boxers ain't normally this tight, I've just got a lot of junk for a size medium.


----------



## Steve Awesome

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Chrisp_Morg said:


>


Anom?


----------



## Albania

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*Hey Albania, how old are you?*


----------



## LEON4L

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









badass night a corona on my right hand, a guitar between my legs, a beutifull girl around my left and the fire in front of us provided the light while the moon which was shinning on us provided the scene








am the one in the black shirt by the left & all of those guys are cousins well thats wat they tell me


----------



## Hazzard

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

On holiday last year


----------



## SHUDEYE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The Game toured and.. I got on stage. Yeah, boy.









The one giving the finger.


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*Me taking a picture in the mirror after a long workout on my abs*


----------



## MasterDebater

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You are an aboslute beast mate.


----------



## SHUDEYE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



HarlemHeat said:


> *Me taking a picture in the mirror after a long workout on my abs*


You came up on my suggestions thing on Facebook and I pissed myself when I saw that photo.


----------



## Jim

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










the one and only.


----------



## Darkest Hour20

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



HarlemHeat said:


> *Me taking a picture in the mirror after a long workout on my abs*


lol .


----------



## yottsu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



HarlemHeat said:


> *Me taking a picture in the mirror after a long workout on my abs*


He has potential. :hmm:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

dude, eat a fucking sandwich and try and while you're at it get a couple of steaks and start bulking up 8*D


----------



## MasterDebater

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Don't listen to 'em, they wish they had your body.


----------



## Rebel-Kliq

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me with Sean X-Pac Waltman 07









Me with Kurt Angle 08









Me with the lead singer Of The Band I Manage Shattered Sun Jan 09









Me August 09









The Rebel Bad Ass


----------



## Jim

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


> dude, eat a fucking sandwich and try and while you're at it get a couple of steaks and start bulking up 8*D


Agree with this statement.



MasterDebater said:


> Don't listen to 'em, they wish they had your body.


Yes, I've always wanted to look like a jew in a concentration camp circa 1942...

The man on the far right standing up










and










The resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## MasterDebater

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



> Yes, I've always wanted to look like a jew in a concentration camp circa 1942...


It's all the rage on the runway.


----------



## paska

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It was pretty cold


----------



## Rebel-Kliq

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



paska said:


> It was pretty cold


great pic Bro got to Love Nirvana.

The Rebel Bad Ass


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ Yeah, love the hoodie!


----------



## Sander007

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Where did you get that Nirvana shirt?


----------



## the main event

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LEON4L said:


> badass night a corona on my right hand, a guitar between my legs, a beutifull girl around my left and the fire in front of us provided the light while the moon which was shinning on us provided the scene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> am the one in the black shirt by the left & all of those guys are cousins well thats wat they tell me


Finally. One of my people.


----------



## LEON4L

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



the main event said:


> Finally. One of my people.


haha why do you say that?


----------



## paska

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sander007 said:


> Where did you get that Nirvana shirt?


http://www.levykauppax.fi/artist/nirvana/seahorse/69702/

That's a direct link, I think they send stuff to estonia too.


----------



## Spiked.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



HarlemHeat said:


> *Me taking a picture in the mirror after a long workout on my abs*


Where are your abs?

This has to be a joke. Someone aware me.


----------



## Spiked.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Since sXe wants me to take a shirtless picture, I will very soon.


----------



## SHUDEYE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



HarlemHeat said:


> *Me taking a picture in the mirror after a long workout on my abs*


What did you honestly expect when would happen when you posted this?


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










The girlfriend snuck up on me with her phone..


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

been awhile...

Me on the right.










Me on the left w/the orange headband. 










Have to include one with some females


----------



## Ph3n0m

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Near said:


> The girlfriend snuck up on me with her phone..


How does someone sneak up on you, whilst you are seemingly crouching with your back to the door - and from an even lower vantage point than you? lol.

The internet is filled with posers, so why lie?


----------



## m4rkham

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ph3n0m said:


> How does someone sneak up on you, whilst you are seemingly crouching with your back to the door - and from an even lower vantage point than you? lol.
> 
> The internet is filled with posers, so why lie?


I think I can answer that; 
His girlfriend tried to take his picture, startled, he ran to his bedroom, slammed the door shut and pressed his back against the wall. 
However in his panic he had forgot to close his bedroom window and before he could do anything his girlfriend had already scaled the house, dived through the window landed on the floor and took his photo.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

......


----------



## Saint 17

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

This is a pretty old pic of me, about 2-3 months old. I dub it "My reaction to a friend after being horribly beaten in Marvel VS Capcom 2".

And for some odd reason I was experimenting with facial hair.










Annnnnd me looking a little less pissed that I got beaten by Megaman


----------



## just1988

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










here's me on a night out, in my favourite blue dress


----------



## Jon Staley

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



just1988 said:


> here's me on a night out, in my favourite blue dress


Your last FM says you're a guy...


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ph3n0m said:


> How does someone sneak up on you, whilst you are seemingly crouching with your back to the door - and from an even lower vantage point than you? lol.
> 
> The internet is filled with posers, so why lie?


She had the phone in her pocket, pulled it out and took a picture? 

This isn't quantum physics, she simply surprised me.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Jon Power said:


> Your last FM says you're a guy...


Maybe she/he is a Hermaphrodite?


----------



## Craig

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Spoiler tag for large photo:



Spoiler: Big photo















Me, my sister and My sister's best friend/my ex, oddly we're still really close, hmm...

Oh and not seen in this picture: The fact I had pink nails at this moment.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I wouldn't allow your sister lose in my neighborhood. Just sayin'.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Jon Power said:


> Your last FM says you're a guy...


haha yes I am, I'm actually the guy in the picutre in a checkered shirt, stood next to the big silver pole pulling a face....just thought it would be funnier to say I was the big chick


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

yeah. hilarious. i'm dying from laughter.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



just1988 said:


> haha yes I am, I'm actually the guy in the picutre in a checkered shirt, stood next to the big silver pole pulling a face....just thought it would be funnier to say I was the big chick


You're a piece of crap you know that? This isn't humorous one bit.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Mikey Damage said:


> yeah. hilarious. i'm dying from laughter.


I sense a bit of sarcasm here MIKE. I chuckled tbh, as I do with most fat chicks.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



just1988 said:


> haha yes I am, I'm actually the guy in the picutre in a checkered shirt, stood next to the big silver pole pulling a face....just thought it would be funnier to say I was the big chick


I applaud your effort.


----------



## Spiked.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Fat chicks are always funny imo.


----------



## Riot

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









Why is Casper sitting on my fathers knee? Clearly I needed more sunlight.fpalm


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*





































and hehe my kitty is on me lol


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

FUCK, you look EVIL!!! ^


----------



## Wes_FR

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ya mad, bro?


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

lol. I was going for the look to match the shirt you know.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Camspam last night.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

you look a lot like a mate of mine @ Priceless Blaze

nice dress @ Ashleigh


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Priceless Blaze said:


> and hehe my kitty is on me lol


Smile you just might like it.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> Camspam last night.


I'd try to hit on you, but I'm not like Sticksy.



Sticksy said:


> you look a lot like a mate of mine @ Priceless Blaze
> 
> nice dress @ Ashleigh


Notice the quote box. :hmm:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

thats hitting on someone? hardly. you need to get out more Brandon


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I never did hit on her, I said I wouldn't because I'm not like you, someone who can't keep it in his pants. :roll:


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'd fuck her. come down to cork


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



WWF said:


> I never did hit on her, I said I wouldn't because I'm not like you, someone who can't keep it in his pants. :roll:


you seem upset about something, want to hug it out?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That could work.


----------



## Postage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

hitting someone? that's pretty violent.

Thats a nice mirror you got there, Ashleigh.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> Camspam last night.


I would get banned over seeing some nudes.


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



$$$FOLEY$$$ said:


> I'd fuck her. come down to cork


belfast and cork accent sound like a match made in heaven.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Lostfap said:


> belfast and cork accent sound like a match made in heaven.


I hope to god you aren't dissing the northern accent there chief.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

My mirror will be stoked at such compliments.  
I have other photos taken in a different mirror, but it was pretty dirty.

Gotta love this MySpace-obsessed generation of taking pictures of yourself... never fails to make yourself come across as a conceited idiot.


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



T-C said:


> I hope to god you aren't dissing the northern accent there chief.


'Match made in heaven', I find the NORTHERN accent very sexy, as long as it's not been spoken from a wee ginger man in an angry rage. 

I was more-so speaking of the hilarity for any outsider trying to understand what the fuck they were on about, though.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I once had to take a picture of a mirror that my then-girlfriend was selling. It took me nearly an hour to get a picture without me in it. Has absolutely nothing to do with this thread, so I'll just add that you're all very attractive, from the last two pages I actually read.


----------



## Postage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> My mirror will be stoked at such compliments.
> I have other photos taken in a different mirror, but it was pretty dirty.
> 
> Gotta love this MySpace-obsessed generation of taking pictures of yourself... never fails to make yourself come across as a conceited idiot.


you or the mirror? i usually wash up before I take a photo, people on a forum are quite the critics.

Also, I don't see how taking pictures of yourself makes you a conceited idiot. Statistics say we were born that way, might as well flaunt it. I sure as hell wont want some other person taking my picture, who the fuck are they to do such things? I'm a grown-up I can do it myself. thank ya very much


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^^ your avatar is fantastic. Thats the question I ask myself prior to doing anything.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Lostfap said:


> 'Match made in heaven', I find the NORTHERN accent very sexy, as long as it's not been spoken from a wee ginger man in an angry rage.
> 
> I was more-so speaking of the hilarity for any outsider trying to understand what the fuck they were on about, though.


So if I was to dye my hair and calm down a bit you would conisder me sexy?

I'll have it done by the end of the day.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Mark i'm pretty sure if you did and posted a picture in this thread i'd have to consult my doctor about having an erection lasting over 4 hours.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Bit of fun and/or boredom:




























Maybe when I lighten my hair I'll give it another go. Then again, maybe not. :lmao


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



T-C said:


> So if I was to dye my hair and calm down a bit you would conisder me sexy?
> 
> I'll have it done by the end of the day.


Yes, are you offering?


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Postage said:


> you or the mirror? i usually wash up before I take a photo, people on a forum are quite the critics.
> 
> Also, I don't see how taking pictures of yourself makes you a conceited idiot. Statistics say we were born that way, might as well flaunt it. I sure as hell wont want some other person taking my picture, who the fuck are they to do such things? I'm a grown-up I can do it myself. thank ya very much


AHHH, the _mirror_ was dirty.
I just realised how that could have been interpreted wrong. >_<


----------



## paska

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> Camspam last night.


That's a very nice dress![/fashiongay]


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Most people would be looking at her legs Paska.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Lostfap said:


> Yes, are you offering?


You know the answer to that you scoundrel you.


----------



## paska

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> Most people would be looking at her legs Paska.


Hmm... This makes me wonder. 

And you son of a bitch! Where have you been?! Long time no see!


----------



## jeremystcyr

*Rate my new tattoo*

this is a tattoo i got recently, give me some comments on what yall think of it, its hard to tell from the pick but the tattoo is a wolf. just need to look at it real carefully


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It's decent mate, looks like courage wolf!


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

We just had a nice tattoo thread going.

But I, personally, think that wolf would look badass with some red eyes.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Rate my new tattoo*



jeremystcyr said:


> this is a tattoo i got recently, give me some comments on what yall think of it, its hard to tell from the pick but the tattoo is a wolf. just need to look at it real carefully


You have joined the wolf pack. Are you alone in your wolf pack?


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Another possibility for dressing up at Halloween, CM Punk:












I think darkening around the eyes sets it off. The arms are Photoshopped in, just so I know what it would look like if I taped my arms.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


> you look a lot like a mate of mine @ Priceless Blaze
> 
> nice dress @ Ashleigh


nice dress?

you are so gay. you should lose a man card for that.


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Mikey Damage said:


> nice dress?
> 
> you are so gay. you should lose a man card for that.


Concurred.

And @Kazz, being CM Punk is your only option. It would be such a shame if you didn't take advantage of that.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Near said:


> Concurred.
> 
> And @Kazz, being CM Punk is your only option. It would be such a shame if you didn't take advantage of that.


It would be quite enjoyable I think. A couple of mates of mine are Jeff Hardy fans and I'd love to see their reaction if they saw me. Just don't know if I could go out Halloween night and put up with everyone saying "Aren't you supposed to be straight-edge?" everytime I go for a drink. lol. Still, I've a week to make my mind up.


----------



## Jordo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kazz said:


> Another possibility for dressing up at Halloween, CM Punk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think darkening around the eyes sets it off. The arms are Photoshopped in, just so I know what it would look like if I taped my arms.


Nice one kazz


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Mikey Damage said:


> nice dress?
> 
> you are so gay. you should lose a man card for that.


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That post that you made there, Sticksy, requires me to revoke my previous statement. Regardless of any implications, it made me laugh really fucking hard.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


>


amazing post.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kazz said:


> Another possibility for dressing up at Halloween, CM Punk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think darkening around the eyes sets it off. The arms are Photoshopped in, just so I know what it would look like if I taped my arms.


Are you celebrating Halloween in Belfast this year?

I can't guarantee someone roaming the streets late at night dressed as CM Punk will be safe when a very drunk me is about. Pretty sure I'd mistake them for the real thing and make a drunken fool out of myself with hopeful flirting.

So yeah - just a word of warning.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> Are you celebrating Halloween in Belfast this year?
> 
> I can't guarantee someone roaming the streets late at night dressed as CM Punk will be safe when a very drunk me is about. Pretty sure I'd mistake them for the real thing and make a drunken fool out of myself with hopeful flirting.
> 
> So yeah - just a word of warning.


This would be a great example of ****. Just sayin'.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Sorry Ashleigh, I'm afraid I'll be stuck in Omagh this weekend. 

Here's a select few from the past 24 hours, full albums are available on my Facebook. 

This was last night:















And here's a few from me as Joker on Day 1 of dressing up in work today lol:

Had to get do the scars this morning at about half 6, and then the green hair; three feckin' tins it took. lol

 < Morticia Addams. lol
 < Here's me drinking my Irn Bru. 
 < Here's a polor bear. 
 < Here's the polar bear drinking my Irn Bru! :angry:


----------



## Wooldoor Sockbat

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Oohh I like your tattoo (well what I can see of it) do you have any better pictures of it?


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Some more photee's from days 2 & 3 as Joker.

 < This is Toner. He's very shy.

 < This is Wendy's dog Hootch. Wendy's the one with the dark hair in the previous set of photos above.









 < Don't see what the big deal is. 



Day 3:

 < My minions will do my bidding.





----

Going to _This Is It_ tomorrow evening, so need to make sure I've cleaned up for the movie. Don't want to be in the paper like that. Or do I? lol


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Getting a new race car tomorow. 2005 Ford Mustang, with all of the modifications. Fucked up my Eclipse because it may have been a V6 but I drove it as if it was a V12 lol so I have to get this one.










And here is one of me a few hours before going to court lol.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch said:


> This would be a great example of ****. Just sayin'.


Lol wut.


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

My girls, Brianna & Livinia........


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Damn mate...I don't see them often, but shit they've grown in the last 2 years.
Pretty like their mum...



...thank God.


----------



## luminaire

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Here's me


----------



## SHUDEYE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Party, went as a crip as it was themed 'Dress as something that starts with your name', my name's Charlie.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

.........


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










me on Halloween as David 'King Jareth' Bowie.

Never.Again.











What I really look like.

Rajah, my god your girls have grown up! Say Bethany said Hiya to them x


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Champion of Champions!










My friend made this...my very own trading card!










Drunk much on the Subcrawl!










And the full team...2 people away from beating the world record for people to start and finish a subcrawl


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Bloodbath said:


> Champion of Champions!


lol, this reminds me of this picture


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










The lad with the beer is me


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I remember when I had two toy belts, a plastic IC Title and a Big Gold Belt that made noises when you pressed the button in the center.


----------



## Steve Awesome

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Who's the lad without the beer?


----------



## thepunisherkills

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



on HW


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Steve Awesome said:


> Who's the lad without the beer?


use a dating site if you're trying to pick up, mate :hmm:


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Lol, that's my mate Reb.


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BIE said:


> Rajah, my god your girls have grown up! Say Bethany said Hiya to them x


They remember their MSN voice convos with Bethany.


----------



## Steve Awesome

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


> use a dating site if you're trying to pick up, mate :hmm:


I don't need a dating site... I have gay guys all over me, but I'm no interested cause I don't like guys


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rajah said:


> They remember their MSN voice convos with Bethany.


Well I can't voice message anymore because I have the shittest mac in the world. NO JOKE.


Tell them when I am rich and rich, I will come to Australia and say hi


----------



## SpearJack24

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Here I am...









Me with Eric Young at a Live Show 2 years ago. (Sorry about the blurry pic..the wife took it. She was shaking from excitement)









My sore arm right after I got my tattoo done. You can see the blood oozing from my pores...(Cell Pic)


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Making a prank phone call to my boyfriend telling him I was a lesbian now and dumping him for my best friend, lol. It was so funny he seriously fell for it










Me and my friend James










I think tee-peeing someone's house is so wrong but I'll just say this person definitely deserved it!


----------



## RJ from DK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

me


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Making a prank phone call to my boyfriend telling him I was a lesbian now and dumping him for my best friend, lol. It was so funny he seriously fell for it


When it happens pics please Shannon. :side:


----------



## Jordo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me from saturday


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yes but the scouse are below the VILLA!!!!!


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> When it happens pics please Shannon. :side:


lol, Sorry not happening.  It was just a prank


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Shannon posted pics and I didn't get a PM? WTF

OKOK Halloween pics people:










Chillin in the blue hat.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> I think tee-peeing someone's house is so wrong but I'll just say this person definitely deserved it!


picture sent to local authorities.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

why would take a picture of you at the house you just vandalized?

haven't you learned anything from the people who posted their crimes on the internet?


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Calm down it's not like I'm holding a dead body or anything!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Lol, do you think he actually reported you?


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

you think i'm joking, Chrisp_Morg?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

No it was a genuine question.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Certs you should have been Mr. T


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Hair cut.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Josh said:


> you think i'm joking, Chrisp_Morg?


I hope not. I was wondering who did that to my house. Rascals.


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

A few pictures of me attending my cousin's wedding. They are about a year old, but I still really, really like them.



















I am the one on the far left in the first picture, it is quite obvious who I am in the second one.

Oh, and for the record, I was completely trashed.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> Certs you should have been Mr. T


I can't be the black guy EVERY year.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Josh said:


> you think i'm joking, Chrisp_Morg?


lol, you better be joking! Are you going to report me for doing a prank phone call too?  Anyways the person already knows it was us so whatever like I said he definitely deserved it


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Certs said:


> I can't be the black guy EVERY year.


HOMEY DON'T PLAY DAT EXCUSE!


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










EPIC WIN
EPIC WIN
EPIC WIN
EPIC WIN

... The fact that I look like I've just soiled myself in this picture means nothing, because EPIC WIN.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


>


Smokin' hot! You don't look so bad yourself Ashleigh Rose.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

smooth, seancarleton77.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

you reckon he can give me a few hint on how to woo the ladies because he seems to be a master.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


> you reckon he can give me a few hint on how to woo the ladies because he seems to be a master.


I'm just that slick. Although my right hand is my best friend.


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



seancarleton77 said:


> Smokin' hot! You don't look so bad yourself Ashleigh Rose.


fucking hell


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Christ I was joking around, lighten the fuck up children.


----------



## yottsu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Lostfap said:


> fucking hell


Smokin' hot! You don't look so bad yourself Lostfap.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah, it's all good.

I only really get semi-annoyed if you have a juvenile hatred for myself/all females on the forum... therefore stalk my posts just to red rep them... including that last picture post of mine, for example.

Not to mention the token additional immature and scornful comment to go with the red rep, just for good measure!
So yes - if you want to annoy me for a split second, just do that.

OH WAIT. CM Skittle already has that covered.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



yottsu said:


> Smokin' hot! You don't look so bad yourself Lostfap.


Smokin' hot! You don't look so bad yourself yottsu.

8*D


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



yottsu said:


> Smokin' hot! You don't look so bad yourself Lostfap.


What a lovely thing to say, thank you very much.



Ashleigh Rose said:


> Yeah, it's all good.
> 
> I only really get semi-annoyed if you have a juvenile hatred for myself/all females on the forum... therefore stalk my posts just to red rep them... including that last picture post of mine, for example.
> 
> Not to mention the token additional immature and scornful comment to go with the red rep, just for good measure!
> So yes - if you want to annoy me for a split second, just do that.
> 
> OH WAIT. CM Skittle already has that covered.


Lmao. Skittle is epic.


----------



## Simmo™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me about a year ago, my hair is still pretty long, but should it be this long again, hmmm...


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

And then people wonder why they are removed from this thread. Lets stay on topic and stop the spamming.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Way to spam K :no:

Not seeing what the big deal is about Ashleigh Rose either tbf.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



bruteshot74 said:


> Not seeing what the big deal is about Ashleigh Rose either tbf.


LOL. First I'm hearing there's a "big deal" about me.

Anyway, apologies for spam. Finished now.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










The resemblance to Mick Foley is uncanny!

I believe the big deal about Ashleigh Rose is the comment I made about John Morrison being hot and Ashleigh not being so bad herself. I thought I was going to start an "Is Sean Gay?" thread, no such luck.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> EPIC WIN
> EPIC WIN
> EPIC WIN
> EPIC WIN
> 
> ... The fact that I look like I've just soiled myself in this picture means nothing, because EPIC WIN.


Your red hair really turns me on in a naughty way.


----------



## MRRSNTNO

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Before. 









After. :happy:


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^^^^^^^^^^ In the first pic you remind me of the singer of Nirvana lol.


----------



## luminaire

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ Looks more like Dylan Klebold than Kurt Cobain



Mikey Damage said:


> why would take a picture of you at the house you just vandalized?
> 
> haven't you learned anything from the people who posted their crimes on the internet?


No cop in Chicago worth his weight in salt gives a flying fuck about a TPed house.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



MRRSNTNO said:


> Before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After. :happy:


Weird Al has a son!


----------



## MRRSNTNO

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



luminaire said:


> ^ Looks more like Dylan Klebold than Kurt Cobain


Um... gee thanks for that. I never saw myself as a high school shooter, but whatever... my hairs gone so that's a good thing. 



seancarleton77 said:


>


I'm still trying to figure out who you remind me of. 

....Pee-wee Herman? 

no that's not it....


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



MRRSNTNO said:


> I'm still trying to figure out who you remind me of.
> 
> ....Pee-wee Herman?
> 
> no that's not it....


Jesus? A serial killer? RFK?


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



MRRSNTNO said:


> I'm still trying to figure out who you remind me of.


Buzz Lightyear.


----------



## MRRSNTNO

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Tarfu said:


> Buzz Lightyear.





seancarleton77 said:


>












Holy Crap!! Can I have your autograph?


----------



## Margate

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

me and Monica Mayhem that i met a few weeks ago


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

UFC 105 










Me on the left.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



MRRSNTNO said:


> Holy Crap!! Can I have your autograph?


If you can track me down, sure.


----------



## AshleyNL

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









*-A little bit older picture of me.*









*-More recent picture of me.*


----------



## Cookie1145™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Best picture of me I could find. I think its still accurate though


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^^^^^^^^ I could do so many things with all those holes .


----------



## Alpha-Male

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm a bit of a cam whore lol


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Alpha-Male said:


> I'm a bit of a cam whore lol


May I suggest something to you?











Back onto the topic at hand:










Back like 4-5 months ago.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










say wut?


----------



## Postage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

wut

lovely framed picture in the back. What city is that of Ashleigh Rose?


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Postage said:


> wut
> 
> lovely framed picture in the back. What city is that of Ashleigh Rose?


Your home town!


----------



## Kliqster

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

In my time away, I've adopted some freaky yellow eyes.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kliqster said:


> In my time away, I've adopted some freaky yellow eyes.


Looks like the guy behind you just had an idea.


----------



## Nov

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me playing footy.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

the guy with the ball or not? @ Nov


----------



## Nov

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yep I'm the one with the ball.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



















^ Just after coming in from a night our drinking. Walked home in the rain! ^_^


----------



## jizzyb

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Steve Awesome

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



jizzyb said:


>


I see someone likes runescape ;D


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










That technique is so advanced it has no name!











I'm not crazy .... well maybe just a little bit.


----------



## MRRSNTNO

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



seancarleton77 said:


> That technique is so advanced it has no name!



Buzz Lightyear Karate Chop Action?


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



MRRSNTNO said:


> Buzz Lightyear Karate Chop Action?


You goddamn betcha!


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



seancarleton77 said:


> I'm not crazy .... well maybe just a little bit.


If The Miz and Buzz Lightyear had a baby...


----------



## Nov

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You actually look so much like The Miz haha.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Nov said:


> You actually look so much like The Miz haha.


Well I am AWESOME! I do kinda look like Miz, I need those old court jester shorts he wore though!


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

We have a new hot girl on the boards? Sweet. (Meaning Ashleigh Rose, obvi). And Kliqster is a handsome devil as always.

New pics since its been a while:










And my second tattoo, got it over the weekend:


----------



## Derek

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

At least its not one of those Tribal tattoos.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Its for wrestling. And the day I get a tribal tattoo is the day Brusier fuckin' Brody does a run-in on the main event of WrestleMania and drags Triple H to hell.


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Spartanlax said:


> We have a new hot girl on the boards? Sweet. (Meaning Ashleigh Rose, obvi). And Kliqster is a handsome devil as always.
> 
> New pics since its been a while:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my second tattoo, got it over the weekend:



Nice tattoo Lax. How's the wrestling going?

You've lost weight from the looks of the top photo. Niice


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^^^^^ Someone sure like Pasion of the Christ.

Anyways here is another one of me.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Richard Claus said:


> Nice tattoo Lax. How's the wrestling going?
> 
> You've lost weight from the looks of the top photo. Niice


Yessir, dropping the weight like a bad habit. Been on a break from wrestling the past few months to heal up some nagging injuries, and then starting new training with Mike Quackenbush in a few weeks, so pretty excited.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'll teach you to work properly Lax.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










I could so kick Scott Steiner's ass, lol.










Ugh I miss Summer soo much already and Winter hasn't even started yet.  I wish I could just go to sleep tonight and wake up in June


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> I could so kick Scott Steiner's ass, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh I miss Summer soo much already and Winter hasn't even started yet.  I wish I could just go to sleep tonight and wake up in June


You mean you want to be a bear!?!

You do look good though and I mean that in a totally non coming onto you sort of way, seriously though it was a compliment.


----------



## Allen_ECW Champion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



































well...this is me xD


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Ugh I miss Summer soo much already and Winter hasn't even started yet.  I wish I could just go to sleep tonight and wake up in June


Can I sleep with you..............until June?

*waits for the abuse and red rep from Skittle*

Skittle has always looked good, it's just the attitude that comes with it. :lmao


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rajah said:


> Skittle has always looked good, it's just the attitude that comes with it. :lmao


lol! Sorry, I used to have a bad attitude but don't worry I'm nice now.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Too bad I liked Skittle as a bad girl. :side:



seancarleton77 said:


> You do look good though and I mean that in a totally non coming onto you sort of way, seriously though it was a compliment.


Oh really?


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> Oh really?


Really. I can be rejected by plenty of women here in my home town, thank you kindly.


----------



## DTJ

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Girlfriend and I


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> lol! Sorry, I used to have a bad attitude but don't worry I'm nice now.


Finally get laid?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rajah said:


> Can I sleep with you..............until June?
> *
> *waits for the abuse and red rep from Skittle**
> 
> Skittle has always looked good, it's just the attitude that comes with it. :lmao


Oh you're a victim of that too? :$












Don't ask.


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



GreenDay™ said:


> Oh you're a victim of that too? :$



Yeah, I've been on the end of some Skittle red rep.

Recent pic of my eldest daughter, the back half, and my dogs. The original Rajah is lying on the ground. Still going at 13. Jasmine is trying to bully him, as per usual. He doesn't care.


----------



## DTJ

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Rajah your dogs look petty adorable


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



SharkBoyDTJ said:


> Rajah your dogs look petty adorable


I must admit, they are. I have posted a few pics of them over the years. Rajah is 13 and Jasmine is 2. Rajah won't last much longer, another year or so if we are lucky. Then we'll get another. I love Alaskan Malamutes!


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ah Rajah's dogs are still going strong  I still remember that awesome picture of the dog lying on the chair with it's face curled up.

Your kids are growing up quickly as well


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


























All festivey! Role on Christmas party!


----------



## Jax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









*LOL*


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> I could so kick Scott Steiner's ass, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh I miss Summer soo much already and Winter hasn't even started yet.  I wish I could just go to sleep tonight and wake up in June


DAMN! Nice.

Well, it's summer down here :side: You'd probably cause a few broken necks though as you strutted down our beaches


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Stone Cold sXe said:


> DAMN! Nice.
> 
> Well, it's summer down here :side: You'd probably cause a few broken necks though as you strutted down our beaches


Laaaammmme!!! Originality is key, why do what has been done before unless you can improve on it?


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

A few from the past 24 hours, bear with me. lol. I've posted them as thumbnails to save space.:

Staff do:
      
     

This morning:
 < Little sister out in the snow.
 
 "Back in homeland, we see snow everyday. Is normal weather. I have no problem with it. _Seemples_
    < Sent Marcus and Chief out on, ahem, [snow] patrol... >_<
 

Santa's visit:
   < Little sister with Santa > 
  < Couldn't resist. :lol:


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Stone Cold sXe said:


> DAMN! Nice.
> 
> Well, it's summer down here :side: You'd probably cause a few broken necks though as you strutted down our beaches


lol, if I had the money I seriously would just move to Australia during the Winter so it would be Summer all year round for me


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> lol, if I had the money I seriously would just move to Australia during the Winter so it would be Summer all year round for me


It's going to be warn here today, 36C/96F. I'll be at the beach in just over a week.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rajah said:


> It's going to be warn here today, 36C/96F. I'll be at the beach in just over a week.


Watch out.. you may get her all jealous and she'll red rep ya. 


Kidding.


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rajah said:


> It's going to be warn here today, 36C/96F. I'll be at the beach in just over a week.


Gonna be 42 C down here apparantly. That's some crazy heat.


----------



## NasJayz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me with one of my xmas presents money .
http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/8872/1000215y.jpg

My cat with here xmas present a stocking with cat toys.
http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/6870/1000210p.jpg


----------



## CoRyP2008

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










umm, hopefully you can figure out which one of these three i am.










once again, shouldn't have a hard time.


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I AM ALL THAT IS MAN


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

lol, put some clothes on Dele!


----------



## JypeK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Dude are you wearing pants in that picture?


----------



## Austin101

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



jaffakeksi said:


> Dude are you wearing pants in that picture?


No. How else do you think he's propped the camera? Probably broke his original tripod.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Christmas day!




























^ With my sister!










^ Slightly drunk.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> Christmas day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ With my sister!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Slightly drunk.


Nice pics Miss Rose. Slightly drunk is the only way normal women talk to me!


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kazz said:


> No. How else do you think he's propped the camera? Probably broke his original tripod.


There's your answer.


----------



## Submission King

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Haven't been active here for a long time but Wrestling for 2010 is gonna be interesting so i'm be active... anyways here is a pic of me, bad lighting and all


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










^ Smashed on boxing day.

HAHA


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



seancarleton77 said:


> Nice pics Miss Rose. Slightly drunk is the only way normal women talk to me!


LOL!

Thanks.


----------



## MRRSNTNO

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









_Getting ready to party in the mosh-pit rave party for the new years countdown!_









_Partying in the mosh-pit rave party!!_


----------



## Allen_ECW Champion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## VaderFat™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm the Asian one.










Note the RKO necklace. 










>_>


----------



## The Kendrick

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

This is how i play Beatles Rock Band.










Serious business, man.


----------



## Flanny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me before my sisters wedding in november.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You look like an english Takeshi Morishima.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









Me with my baby cousin's. 









Not exactly what I had in mind when I was told I was going to be included in the Year in Review, thought it was for the Joker, but guess this was bigger.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










I know what you're thinking, "What did someone die!" Yes actually, but I was just thinking about other shit.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Got bored.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kazz said:


> Got bored.


Why are the English always picking on the Irish? just because the English are less talented, intelligent and Irish than you guys. You should tell those English bastards that Britain isn't an Empire anymore, must be impossible to get any sleep around there with all those AT-AT's stomping around, blasting God Save the Queen through their loudspeakers!!!


----------



## Mista Kool

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm not gonna rummage through this entire thread, but are there any hot chicks here? If so, tell me their names and link to their picture(s) please.

Thanks!


----------



## Backpack Boogie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Edit.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Not bad for someone who's not supposed to be a wrestling fan, or indeed interested in it. It's just like the time you left this forum because you were becoming a professional wrestling.


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Emperor DC said:


> Not bad for someone who's not supposed to be a wrestling fan, or indeed interested in it. It's just like the time you left this forum because you were becoming a professional wrestling.


Never said I was leaving the forum, just said that I was done watching the garbage.


----------



## SHUDEYE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









Me and Teddy Hart at Final Battle, he was extremely nice and took time to speak to fans and sign autographs.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> EPIC WIN
> EPIC WIN
> EPIC WIN
> EPIC WIN
> 
> ... The fact that I look like I've just soiled myself in this picture means nothing, because EPIC WIN.


lucky bastard who i gotta sleep with to take a pic with morrison. LMAO JK NICE PIC












its kinda blurry but yeah my phone bootleg so work with me people


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Got bored and thought I'd take a shot at 'Jericholising' myself. lol. 

Even went with the scoul...
 

Quickly added a mic




---

So that's me tried Punk, and now Jericho. lol


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I dislocated my finger at work yesterday - tip of the left index. Damn it hurt.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ewww Rajah, why would you post that? That looks like it hurt so much


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Ewww Rajah, why would you post that? That looks like it hurt so much


Something different. 

The steps I was standing on went through a heating duct in a bathroom and I feel backwards onto the toilet. I cut a couple of fingers, cleaned the paint off me then noticed my finger wasn't as straight as it should be. Lucky for me my wife is a nurse so I drove to her work, even though it was her morning off, she met me there, cleaned the cuts, a doctor saw me within 5 minutes, gave me a couple of local injections to numb it, I went off to get x-rays, came back and the doctor popped it back in. All done within 2 hours and didn't cost me a cent.

Oh, you would have loved the weather here the last few days. 43C/109F on Monday, and Monday night low was 30C/86F. I spent the day at the beach. 

Here's the seal pup that lives at Rye beach.


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Will get some photos of me from my comp, so yall can laugh.

This is one of me from the cruise I went on in December, been to Jamaica, obviously.










Another one of me on the boat in Miami Port










And this one is from my mum's wedding in October


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me in my bedroom, where all the magic happens... that's right, Photoshop baby  :









And here's a posing profile shot for all my Kazzmaniac's out there. Granted, I may be the only one... and even I don't often admit that... anyhoo...


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rajah said:


> Oh, you would have loved the weather here the last few days. 43C/109F on Monday, and Monday night low was 30C/86F. I spent the day at the beach.
> 
> Here's the seal pup that lives at Rye beach.


Oh my god 109 degrees?? I dunno if I'd like that, lol. That is waay too hot, I don't think it's ever been that hot in Chicago as long as I've been alive.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*











Hellllllo ladiessssss


----------



## Lawls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rajah said:


> Something different.
> 
> The steps I was standing on went through a heating duct in a bathroom and I feel backwards onto the toilet. I cut a couple of fingers, cleaned the paint off me then noticed my finger wasn't as straight as it should be. Lucky for me my wife is a nurse so I drove to her work, even though it was her morning off, she met me there, cleaned the cuts, a doctor saw me within 5 minutes, gave me a couple of local injections to numb it, I went off to get x-rays, came back and the doctor popped it back in. All done within 2 hours and didn't cost me a cent.
> 
> Oh, you would have loved the weather here the last few days. 43C/109F on Monday, and Monday night low was 30C/86F. I spent the day at the beach.
> 
> Here's the seal pup that lives at Rye beach.


I was up in Rye all last week, and spent those hot days in a house with no air con or fans which sucked


----------



## AAR

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me as a member of the jamaican bobsleigh team...usual sunday attire










with gail and kofi










had to put this in, WWE legend costume night, drunkenly sharpshootered by bret hart


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

lol! I love the Bret Hart picture.










New Year's Eve, soo much fun!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

My friend Ross and I are trying to visit every football ground from the confrence division up.

Here are some snaps from the first leg of the Wales to Birmingham tour 


Worcester City: Had some real character and soem epic old wooden seats.


















Kidderminster Harriers:










Cheltnam town  I love this pic.










Forrest Greem Rovers was a treat! GREEN ARMY!!!!

















THE LAND OF MILK AND HONEY VILLA PARK!!!









We will be visiting more tomorrow 










Here's the facebook group if anyone is interested in following us:

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=283435101677&ref=mf


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm all grow-ed up. Who's still here?


----------



## Alco

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Well I'll be damned.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



just_chelsey said:


> I'm all grow-ed up. Who's still here?


Helloooo! I do not recognize you but I'm probably going to got banned for sexual harassment, good gaaaawwddd, you're finer than something really, really fine.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Jesus christ man... :no:


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> Jesus christ man... :no:


What, she not legal?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I dunno maybe but you need to chill out. :lmao


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> I dunno maybe but you need to chill out. :lmao


Sorry. I'm a sex addict, joke writer going on no sleep!


----------



## radiatedrich

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me with short hair...










And longer, messier hair...


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



just_chelsey said:


> I'm all grow-ed up. Who's still here?


yeah think i know you, _maybe_.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Well this is an interesting turn out for the books.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

At St Andrews!


----------



## enzuigiri89

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

This is me driving a bike two summers ago.


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Role Model said:


> yeah think i know you, _maybe_.


I write on your FB wall and get no reply, so maybe you don't know me after all 

Ps: I'm legal NOW, but back when I posted regularly, I wasn't. I was a tiny little thing!


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

damn how did i miss that, feel bad now.


and i think for everyones sake we should say you were always legal.


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Me and my best friend.


----------



## AAR

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Pandemic said:


> Me and my best friend.


A-Mazin! haha


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










More fuckin sweetness from me. I need to shave the handlebars back in.


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



just_chelsey said:


> I'm all grow-ed up. Who's still here?


Well, haven't we blossomed into a lovely young lady. You can write on my Facebook wall any day.


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rajah said:


> Well, haven't we blossomed into a lovely young lady. You can write on my Facebook wall any day.


Awww thank you  Glad to see you're still around, there aren't too many posters that I recognize anymore :/


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



dele said:


> More fuckin sweetness from me. I need to shave the handlebars back in.


You have very small nipples =0! lol

Seriously, is that Zach Braff behind you? WATCH OUT!! BRAFF'S GOT A KNIFE!!!!


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



just_chelsey said:


> Awww thank you  Glad to see you're still around, there aren't too many posters that I recognize anymore :/


It's more out of habit than anything.

Here's a pic of me taken last week at a friends wedding. It was a small do at the bride's sister;s house. They had a tennis court and after the wedding we had a game of cricket.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

omg~! Shane Warne on WF~!


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

LOL my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Such manliness.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> lol! I love the Bret Hart picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Year's Eve, soo much fun!





Sexy eyes.





dele said:


> More fuckin sweetness from me. I need to shave the handlebars back in.





Manly!





just_chelsey said:


> I'm all grow-ed up. Who's still here?





How sweet.


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



enzuigiri89 said:


> This is me driving a bike two summers ago.


You look exactly like my friend's brother's friend. You don't own a Sepultura t-shirt, do you?


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Funny little story, I had good pictures taken by a quarry by digital camera, only someone lost the camera! That's why all my pictures are from the web cam.


----------



## enzuigiri89

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Tarfu said:


> You look exactly like my friend's brother's friend. You don't own a Sepultura t-shirt, do you?


I don't so I quess im not the same person. I think im wearin an Opeth t-shirt in the picture btw. 
What town are you from? Im from Kokkola which is in...what is it in english? Nojoo Keski-Pohjanmaalla se on kuitenki


----------



## Hotdiggity11

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



seancarleton77 said:


> Funny little story, I had good pictures taken by a quarry by digital camera, only someone lost the camera! That's why all my pictures are from the web cam.





I'm sure you have been called "The Miz" several times?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

OHMYFUCKINGGOD, did CHELSEY JUST COME BACK?! Of all the days I decide to stop by the picture thread, what a surprise. I doubt you even remember me. 

Anyways, new pic. Sup.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> I'm sure you have been called "The Miz" several times?


only when I'm being an obnoxious douche bag, or being "awesome". You wouldn't know it from these pictures but I've been mistaken for John Mayer a few times when I've let my hair grow a little more.


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Spartanlax said:


> OHMYFUCKINGGOD, did CHELSEY JUST COME BACK?! Of all the days I decide to stop by the picture thread, what a surprise. I doubt you even remember me.


I remember you!!   You were getting into the wrestling business, right? And I remember you're into indy feds... See, I have a good memory


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



just_chelsey said:


> I remember you!!   You were getting into the wrestling business, right? And I remember you're into indy feds... See, I have a good memory


Oh hot damn, your memory is great. Currently "in the business", and still into indy feds along with my WWE and Japanese wrasslin'. Shit don't change.


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Well that's great to hear, I'm considering getting into the business as well, but not 100% sure yet.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

For real? That's awesome; if ya have any questions or anything like that, just shoot me a PM.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Looking sharp. I got better pics tho. I'll post them when I get tha chance.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

After the last few posts, its pretty obvious we need to see a Spartanlax/Chelsea partnership, and heel of course. Make it happen.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

i call smarmy pompous English manger role.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ill gladly take Chelsea under mah wing. I'll teach her to be my evil valet, distracting my opponents with her tremendous boobies while I jump them from behjind or roll them up for the three count as soon as tjhe ebell rings. Meanwhile RM will tell the world that I'm just a superior, more intellectual athleteee, and my victories arent tainteed in the slighjtest, all said in his smarmy, pompus English accent of course.

SOUND GOOD TEAM?!


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Fuck makeup.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I thought you said "fake make up" at first lolz.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Amber B said:


> Fuck makeup.


I may have eyes for another but you'd have to have your eyes cut out of your skull not to recognized beauty, you my friend are beautiful.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










*Insert EMO tag/insult here*


----------



## Hotdiggity11

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Both of you should go for it. Get to the prominent wrestling organization so we can get a true insider look at the business. 





CandyCoatedChaos said:


> *Insert EMO tag/insult here*





All that is missing is the book of poetry.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> All that is missing is the book of poetry.


I totally just tried adding a book to the pic so it looked like I were holding it, unfortunately Paint is the shittiest thing on earth and i cba getting photoshop lol


----------



## MRRSNTNO

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CandyCoatedChaos said:


> **Insert EMO tag/insult here**


Okay. Bullet for my Valentine? Niice.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










me at wrestlemania 25 i was sweating, becase i was so nervos, i love maria and my die was dripping everywhere! lol i was also like 85 pounds bigger than i am now


----------



## Jambofish

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me on stage playing some percussion! On the left, obviously!










Me, annoying our cat. He loves me really.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










jailbait .


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hair's coming in nicely now...should be nice and long by Download!


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CandyCoatedChaos said:


>


Old school 90's emo > today's cutter emo.

Oh and Amber B, your gorgeous!!!

Senior Prom last year. Ignore the date, it's May 2009.










I need new pictas.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Pandemic said:


> Old school 90's emo >* today's cutter emo.*


Way to stereotype me there dude.


----------



## radiatedrich

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Way to stereotype me there dude.


I think his comment was intended as a compliment.










^^ Me after straightening my hair.


----------



## AshleyNL

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Most recent one of me.


----------



## Mr. Amazing

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*











My girlfriend and I


----------



## VaderFat™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Amber B said:


> Fuck makeup.


All potential creepiness aside, you look very attractive without makeup. I prefer a woman wearing little to no makeup. 




AshleyNL said:


> Most recent one of me.


Love the t-shirt.


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



My hair got super long.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



just_chelsey said:


> My hair got super long.


Mine didn't!

Nice picture.


----------



## Leonard Cohen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

seancarleton77, where have you been all my life?


----------



## Jax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Pandemic said:


> Old school 90's emo > today's cutter emo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need new pictas.


*Thats Pimpin!! *









*My GF and Me









My Little Brother Jaycee and Me
*


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










^ Myself with my friend Claire on Saturday night!


----------



## King Antichrist

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Taken last new years.



Ashleigh Rose said:


> ^ Myself with my friend Claire on Saturday night!


Had a good time I hope? ^^


----------



## AshleyNL

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



King Antichrist said:


> Taken last new years.


Cousin It?! :shocked:

lulz - Kidding. Nice pic.


----------



## King Antichrist

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



AshleyNL said:


> Cousin It?! :shocked:
> 
> lulz - Kidding. Nice pic.


Greetings, most of my friends call me the hair monster. You can call me that. 

And cheers!


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



King Antichrist said:


> Had a good time I hope? ^^


Yes indeedy! Plenty of drinking and dancing.


----------



## King Antichrist

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> Yes indeedy! Plenty of drinking and dancing.


Outstanding. On a side note, I see that you are from Ireland. I have to travel there at least once before I die, you haven't truly partied until you've done it the Irish way, amirite?

No, but seriously. God bless Ireland for Guiness, Baileys and Irish whiskey. ^^


----------



## Lelouch the Demon

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Here I am.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



just_chelsey said:


> My hair got super long.


Oh, when did you come back?

Only pics I have atm are of me in hospital all bloody and hurt, (i got hit by a motorbike on Australia day)


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



just_chelsey said:


> My hair got super long.


So did my dick.

Sorry, the line was too good to pass up.

Ashleigh, lookin' cute as always. You look a lot like my BFFL Coralie who just moved back to England for college.

Kenny, how many goddamn times have I told you not to play in the streets? Your looks are all you have kid, keep it together.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

............


----------



## Lawls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

cm punk sorta beard. i like it


----------



## MRRSNTNO

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

AC/DC was fucking epic. Best night of my life.









*Me. Bro. Dad's Mate. Dad.*









*Leaving the venue. A bit high from second-hand dope smoke. *


----------



## Jax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









_LOL Yeah._


----------



## AAR

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










pic of me for my missus' project


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me trying to look badass, but I think I just look tired.










Tried to find a normal pic, but no such luck. Here is one from when I was a guard at the Drottningholm Palace, the home of our king and queen of Sweden


----------



## Ph3n0m

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



JasonLives said:


> Me trying to look badass, but I think I just look tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to find a normal pic, but no such luck. Here is one from when I was a guard at the Drottningholm Palace, the home of our king and queen of Sweden


Don't the guards there wear a blue uniform with a gold helmet complete with spike?

Tbh you look like some dude about to hit up a game of paintball.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Holding the "HA" during TNA's house show in Paris.


----------



## darklands

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



just_chelsey said:


> My hair got super long.


hey, wanna be my internet girlfriend?


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

To keep this thread on topic of course here's me:










I'm in the middle for all the people out there that aren't familiar with me.


----------



## Harbinger

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Whatchyu doin drinkin beer young bawl?


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



King Kenny said:


> Well here's a picture I took a few hours ago, face is recovered from the accident:


I would shave some of it off and do....MUTTON CHOPS!!!!!!!!


----------



## AAR

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Pandemic™ said:


> I would shave some of it off and do....MUTTON CHOPS!!!!!!!!


yes! yes! a thousand times yes!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch said:


> To keep this thread on topic of course here's me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the middle for all the people out there that aren't familiar with me.


The one on the left...would get it!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*Apparently this picture is hilariously epic.... and yes, I am wearing a girls tee.
And yes, I realise I put a W in ON, it's the accent when I sing it :]​*


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



..........


----------



## enzuigiri89

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










This is me in the army lurking beneath a tree looking all "camouflaged" and shit  
Im smiling eventhough army sucked pretty bad.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Chrisp_Morg said:


> ..........


I did say *Apparently.*


----------



## JM

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah, not epic, or hilarious, or any combination there of...

Chris Morg is pretty accurate with the  response.


----------



## JerseyScottie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CandyCoatedChaos said:


> *Apparently this picture is hilariously epic.... and yes, I am wearing a girls tee.
> And yes, I realise I put a W in ON, it's the accent when I sing it :]​*


Ladies and Gentlemen I give you the next generation O_O God help us.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Diddums :] and no my friend, not next generation, I'm almost 20. Christ, nobody can make a Beyonce pose whilst pointing to their said ring finger whilst wearing a woman's tee these days


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

NO...


----------



## jerichoNCL

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hey this is me in my latest pic, just thought I would introduce myself!


----------



## Harbinger

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



jerichoNCL said:


> Hey this is me in my latest pic, just thought I would introduce myself!


Fair warning: Every poor kid who has never talked to a girl is about to blow up ytour inbox!


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

and you were first in the cue. you've still got your old magic.


----------



## Alco

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

accurate response


----------



## Harbinger

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Role Model said:


> and you were first in the cue. you've still got your old magic.


You know how I likem me some babies


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



3VK said:


> You know how I likem me some babies


YEAH SWALLOWING

Wait, what?


----------



## Harbinger

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Nitemare said:


> YEAH SWALLOWING
> 
> Wait, what?


4/10.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Chrisp_Morg said:


> NO...


That's cause you're a douchebag.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



jerichoNCL said:


> Hey this is me in my latest pic, just thought I would introduce myself!













Hey, yeah, thats me....just chilling.


----------



## Alco

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao


----------



## Steve Awesome

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CandyCoatedChaos said:


> *Apparently this picture is hilariously epic.... and yes, I am wearing a girls tee.
> And yes, I realise I put a W in ON, it's the accent when I sing it :]​*


Wow, I actually thought this was a chick... I have similar hair, but you? wow.


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Was in New York City on Friday night; here are some photos.

Times Square









MSG









After dinner at ESPN Zone in Times Square


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Being a New Yorker, and seeing 34th and 42nd Street nearly everyday, I still have to say the City looks beautiful at night, Where did you travel to NYC from anyways?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CandyCoatedChaos said:


> That's cause you're a douchebag.


Nobody can wear girls t-shirts and point to their ring finger any more, because I am a douche bag? I feel privileged. 

Wait a minute...So a guy is wearing a girls t-shirt, whilst pointing to his ring finger in a self photo shopped picture and I am the douche bag – Tremendous.

Anyway so we're back on topic in this thread. 










In a hospitality box in Villa Park.


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rockhead said:


> Being a New Yorker, and seeing 34th and 42nd Street nearly everyday, I still have to say the City looks beautiful at night, Where did you travel to NYC from anyways?


From about 20 miles north. Lol. I took the metro north right into Grand Central.

I'm so close, but I only get down there maybe three times a year.


----------



## Flanny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Chrisp_Morg said:


> Nobody can wear girls t-shirts and point to their ring finger any more, because I am a douche bag? I feel privileged.
> 
> Wait a minute...So a guy is wearing a girls t-shirt, whilst pointing to his ring finger in a self photo shopped picture and I am the douche bag – Tremendous.


You are a douchebag because you were sad enough to give me bad rep for a picture. Seriously? Shallow, judgemental, fuck.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CandyCoatedChaos said:


> You are a douchebag because you were sad enough to give me bad rep for a picture. Seriously? Shallow, judgemental, fuck.


That's where you're wrong CandyCoatedClit, I gave you red rep for calling me a 'douchebag'. 

Check it in your CP sugar tits.


----------



## Harbinger

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You both seem pretty toolish to me.

There, you're even. Now shut up


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Getting red rep is serious fucking business.



Chrisp_Morg said:


> Nobody can wear girls t-shirts and point to their ring finger any more, because I am a douche bag? I feel privileged.
> 
> Wait a minute...So a guy is wearing a girls t-shirt, whilst pointing to his ring finger in a self photo shopped picture and I am the douche bag – Tremendous.
> 
> Anyway so we're back on topic in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a hospitality box in Villa Park.


Go to Anfield, then post again. 8*D


----------



## Alim

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me and some random guy in Downtown Vancouver









Me with the Olympic Torch replica


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Alim said:


> Me and some random guy in Downtown Vancouver



 That's amazing fair play lol!!!


----------



## AAR

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

just a casual Saturday night (I'm the creep in the middle)










second from the left


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



















Me and my boyfriend  It took so many tries to get a cute picture, he kept joking around and messing it up


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Good God, Crisp Morg is drop dead sexy. We should date.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

He looks like Kevin Steen before he got fat


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Package Piledrivers for everyone!!!

Skittle you remind me a bit of Erin from the office.


----------



## CoRyP2008

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









pope is pimpin'


----------



## ARC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

OK then


----------



## PSVR

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me at a recent party


----------



## Word_Life_5

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



seancarleton77 said:


> Funny little story, I had good pictures taken by a quarry by digital camera, only someone lost the camera! That's why all my pictures are from the web cam.




dude are you from belleville? i swear ive seen you around before ahah


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Word_Life_5 said:


> dude are you from belleville? i swear ive seen you around before ahah


Dude, I am from Belleville! Shit an other fan from around these parts is rare.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Partying with the girls


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

.........


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm game to see the hospital pics if you wanna send them along.

War wounds FTW!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

...............


----------



## Cowie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

wow panadeine forte became your friend.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Shit Kenny.......


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Blood and Cowie in consecutive posts...win.

How'd you do it again Kenny?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Australia day. Jaywalking. Crossing the road, and one half of the road was fine, completely did not see this bike coming, (road was conjested in my opinion), apparently it came at 60/65km, and there it was, I was hit, freak accident. I don't remember much (thankfully, although I do get flashes from time to time which is upsetting. I do remember ambo's/police around and blood everywhere. 

I have some more 'closeup' ones which might be even worse to look at.


----------



## Cowie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Blood and Cowie in consecutive posts...win.
> 
> How'd you do it again Kenny?


I come bearing an apple for the teacher XXX why do we not have a kiss smiley here.


----------



## VaderFat™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Went to Niagara Falls with my buddies this weekend, so naturally took like 384u21342 pictures.




































Yea, that's me making out with my friend who's wearing a Darth Vader mask. Yup.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



King Kenny said:


> Australia day. Jaywalking. Crossing the road, and one half of the road was fine, completely did not see this bike coming, (road was conjested in my opinion), apparently it came at 60/65km, and there it was, I was hit, freak accident. I don't remember much (thankfully, although I do get flashes from time to time which is upsetting. I do remember ambo's/police around and blood everywhere.
> 
> I have some more 'closeup' ones which might be even worse to look at.


Well lesson learned is don't jaywalk 



Cowie said:


> I come bearing an apple for the teacher XXX why do we not have a kiss smiley here.


I thankyou for the apple, but would rather whiskey & coke


----------



## Word_Life_5

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



seancarleton77 said:


> Dude, I am from Belleville! Shit an other fan from around these parts is rare.


youd be surprised. i have a quite a few friends that are fans. we dont know many other people that are fans other then us though ahah.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Me and my boyfriend  It took so many tries to get a cute picture, he kept joking around and messing it up


Stop posting pictures please its too much of a tease, and there's just not enough lotion in my house to use for something. :side:


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Me and my boyfriend  It took so many tries to get a cute picture, he kept joking around and messing it up


He's such an ugly looking bugger! You deserve better. Give me a call. If my wife answers just ignore her.


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

So I was taking P90X for a few years and here are my results. 

Before









I had a really skinny body before. And I have gained 30 pounds of muscle right now. People that havent seen me for a while said I look way different.

Now


----------



## Hbk96rRko09

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

props bro you looking good.
heres a pic of me from about 6 months ago


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

lol, You guys are such pervs. And my boyfriend isn't ugly! People always tell me I can do better but I don't think so, I love my boyfriend.


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> lol, You guys are such pervs. And my boyfriend isn't ugly! People always tell me I can do better but I don't think so, I love my boyfriend.





Love is blind lol.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Rated Y2J

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










That's a relatively old picture from last summer sometime, here's a newer one I took the other day..










My webcam's black and white. I edited the first one black and white ages ago and haven't got the original anymore, but yea, whatever.


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Here is a picture of one of my favorite cars that I own. I got this car after watching Fast and the Furious 2. Mitsubishi Eclipse and this was the closest color I could find.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

My friends and I went go-karting on Saturday!










^ I'm at the very back giving the thumbs up. LOL. Quite hard to see. 










^ Annnnnd we're OFF! (I came 6th out of 9 of us in the race, by the way. Yes I suck.)



















^ That's my friend and I later that night at a club, drinking cocktails. That's an area I _do_ succeed in!


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I like your hair.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Thanks!


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I like your drink.


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> lol, You guys are such pervs. And my boyfriend isn't ugly! People always tell me I can do better but I don't think so, I love my boyfriend.


He's not ugly for a person with DS.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> ^ That's my friend and I later that night at a club, drinking cocktails. That's an area I _do_ succeed in!


:yum:


----------



## Derek

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










My little brother (left), Me (middle) and my half-brother Jeret (right), who won a Silver Medal at the Olympic Games in Vancouver. This was at a rally held at City Hall, where he was given the key to the city and signed autographs and took pictures with everybody.

The medal is pretty heavy, and he was nice enough to let anybody wear it if they wanted. He's gone through many personal problems in the past 5 years that it was incredible for him to even make it back to the Olympics, so I was incredibly happy that he was able to win a medal, he's worked so hard for it.


----------



## Alco

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Medal actually looks IMMENSE.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That's awesome.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Derek, that's incredible.

congrats to your (half) brother.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That's so cool  What sport did he win?


----------



## Derek

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Freestly Aerials Skiing.

They go off a 30 foot jump, attempt to do multiple flips and twists in mid-air while getting about 60 feet off the ground, and then must attempt to land on both feet (or skis) without falling down when they reach the landing zone, which is on a slope. 

His trademark jump (the one that actually got him the medal) is a move called The Hurricane, which is 3 flips and 5 twists which he does in about 3.2 seconds. It is the most difficult move in that sport at this time. He actually cannot see where he is going to land, so he has to rely on feel to land safely, and 4 or 5 times out of 10, he doesn't.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Ahah, we were fist pumping by McDonalds. I'm on the far right, yeah people were staring but it was funny.
We were watching 'How To Fist Pump Like A Champion' by iSekC on YouTube and then we just got inspired to go at it randomly.
We had some guys probably in their 20's in one car drive by yelling "CANADAS BEST DANCE CREW, HAHAHAHAHA, WOOOO" lmfao, creepy fucks.


----------



## Harbinger

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^That's why there should be a 8:00 curfew for everyone under 14. They end up embarrassing themselves.

And Derek that's fucking awesome! I knew someone who one Olympic Gold. His name was Kurt Angle. I can't tell you what happened to him though. I think I heard he was headlining for some glorified gymnasium promotion but idk


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



3VK said:


> *^That's why there should be a 8:00 curfew for everyone under 14. They end up embarrassing themselves.*
> 
> And Derek that's fucking awesome! I knew someone who one Olympic Gold. His name was Kurt Angle. I can't tell you what happened to him though. I think I heard he was headlining for some glorified gymnasium promotion but idk


I apologize for knowing how to have a good time and btw I am 14 on the dot, 15 later this year.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










New wrestling gear. The symbol is supposed to be a heart-on-fire. Its fine cause if I say that, you can see it, but the whole point is to be able to tell what it is WITHOUT me saying it, ya dig? Oh well, fuck it.

EDIT- Bigger picture posted.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Your favorite couple is back!


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



~Fallen Angel~ said:


> Your favorite couple is back!


So because he's back you think your welcome here?


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'd still post here when he was away. What's that supposed to mean? I didn't get banned.

EDIT: I just got your rep comment, Rajah! Very funny!  It's nice to see you again.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










My cousins and I, Im the handsome gentleman with glasses & the striped tie. All the way on the right. 










Good friends, one retard. Im in the middle with my hood on.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*




























Yep yep yep 



I'm the dude btw


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Spartanlax said:


> New wrestling gear. The symbol is supposed to be a heart-on-fire. Its fine cause if I say that, you can see it, but the whole point is to be able to tell what it is WITHOUT me saying it, ya dig? Oh well, fuck it.
> 
> EDIT- Bigger picture posted.


I thought you were 'Crimson' Chris Cardinal?

Not Jessie Something, Gimmik change sir?


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cerbs said:


> Yep yep yep
> 
> I'm the dude btw


Cerbs is back :shocked:


----------



## BWRBrett

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









Me recently with my signed Scott Weiland, Alice In Chains, and Chris Cornell albums.









Me a year and a half ago for a photoshoot of my joke band.









Me a year ago with my half sister


----------



## HeartbreakTriumph

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Photobucket won't let me join -.-


----------



## Jax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



HeartbreakTriumph said:


> Photobucket won't let me join -.-


use imageshack


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



















with my girl at the 4 Points about to go to the Ring of Honor show, great well booked show by the way, suck it anti-ROH people!


----------



## RAE1956

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

god no


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ Your girl has EPIC hair!


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ Thank you. I best return the compliment by saying that Dan Hardy is a hell of a fighter, hope he comes out to some Clash or Sex Pistols!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



seancarleton77 said:


> ^ Thank you. I best return the compliment by saying that Dan Hardy is a hell of a fighter, hope he comes out to some Clash or Sex Pistols!


Nah it'll be: Cocker Sparra - "England Belongs to me" He seems to love that one!

WAR HARDY!!!


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Chrisp_Morg said:


> Nah it'll be: Cocker Sparra - "England Belongs to me" He seems to love that one!
> 
> WAR HARDY!!!


I prefer Running Riot or Platinum Blonde, but "England Belongs to me" is more suiting I guess.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



seancarleton77 said:


> I prefer Running Riot or Platinum Blonde, but "England Belongs to me" is more suiting I guess.


As a proud Welshman it pains me to love that song, but it is tremendous.


----------



## Ph3n0m

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



seancarleton77 said:


> with my girl at the 4 Points about to go to the Ring of Honor show, great well booked show by the way, suck it anti-ROH people!


Fucking awesome hair @ your lady.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Thanks. She always does her hawk different colours and patterns and gets treated like a celebrity, it's hard to stand out at an ROH show but she did it.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



seancarleton77 said:


> Thanks. She always does her hawk different colours and patterns and gets treated like a celebrity, it's hard to stand out at an ROH show but she did it.


I like the hair but I think I would have to flat out murder your girlfriend if I ended up sitting behind her at an ROH show.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

HAHA the guy behind didn't mind he had a mowhawk and I took a picture of them for him with his camera. She got comments from all the wrestlers, her favourites are Omega (nice guy), Aries, Davey & Tyler Black. She says Aries is an asshole, but the good kind of asshole.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Lucky for her than. I would be really pissed if I was behind *both* of them than. 

Actually if she's short it might not be too bad now that I think about it. But it is a really big Mohawk.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










From my birthday this weekend, I can't believe I'm 23 now! I feel so old, lol.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> From my birthday this weekend, I can't believe I'm 23 now! I feel so old, lol.


Fake tan outline is visible


----------



## MDizzle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









^My memorial picture ... last picture I took of my beard before shaving it off^









^I couldn't pass showing this hat on a wrestling forum...^

I'll get a more recent one up .. those are probably about 3 months old.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> From my birthday this weekend, I can't believe I'm 23 now! I feel so old, lol.


Cute!

If you think 23 is bad, just wait until you turn 24 which for me is in 11 days 

Only 2/3s of my life left. Depressing! :sad:


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



JasonLives said:


> Cute!
> 
> If you think 23 is bad, just wait until you turn 24 which for me is in 11 days
> 
> Only 2/3s of my life left. Depressing! :sad:


Oh shhhh you, I'm 24 soon... we'll be dead soon


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



TaylorFitz said:


> Actually if she's short it might not be too bad now that I think about it. But it is a really big Mohawk.


She's like a foot shorter than me! So it's not so bad.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Chrisp_Morg said:


> Oh shhhh you, I'm 24 soon... we'll be dead soon


lol, Don't say that! We're old but not that old.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It's strange though I can remember being 18 as if it were yesterday. We're still young in the big picture though, I'm going to enjoy it for as long as I can.

Beer me...


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

being old sucks.

22 now. fml.


----------



## Harbinger

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

28. Stop complaining.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ahh, 19.


----------



## JD13

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Beer and Morrissey, good tastes nom nom nom ^^


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Bubba T

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Because I'm so pretty.










and stfu about this 23 being old. You aren't really considered an adult in America until you are 25.


----------



## BreakdownV1

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Bub and Oro; Putting the sexy back in WE.


----------



## JD13

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BreakdownV1

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Fisheye ftw


----------



## thepunisherkills

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



JD13 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


Sheamus step brotherrr?


----------



## JD13

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

sadly, no.


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

New Miz shirt...


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Pandemic™ said:


> You have very small nipples =0! lol
> 
> Seriously, is that Zach Braff behind you? WATCH OUT!! BRAFF'S GOT A KNIFE!!!!


Sheamus.



seancarleton77 said:


> Funny little story, I had good pictures taken by a quarry by digital camera, only someone lost the camera! That's why all my pictures are from the web cam.


The Miz.



Spartanlax said:


> OHMYFUCKINGGOD, did CHELSEY JUST COME BACK?! Of all the days I decide to stop by the picture thread, what a surprise. I doubt you even remember me.
> 
> Anyways, new pic. Sup.


Brian Danielson.

WTF is going on?


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I thought Spartanlax looked like Josh Peck from Drake and Josh










I saw him at a live show once, Spartanlax not Josh Peck. I was sitting in my car with my brother before Evolve 1 I think and he tapped me on the shoulder and said, "That guy looks like Josh from Drake and Josh." I agreed with him. The next day I saw a picture of Spartanlax and realized he was the guy that looked like Josh Peck.

Anyway here's one a picture of me and my brother stuck in traffic in NYC. Out friends were in front of us and one of them took the picture. I think it's almost a year old though.










I'm the driver.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> From my birthday this weekend, I can't believe I'm 23 now! I feel so old, lol.


whats your price tag say


----------



## booned

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Taylor....I never made it to Evolve 1. LOL. I kinda see what you're saying though. I also been told I look like Tim Donst.

*WARNING* Sexiness below.










Sup?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Jax said:


>


Holy fuck man if you just did your hair and fixed your eyebrows, you would look almost exactly like my friend.


----------



## child negligence

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Here's me.  (Be nice :$)


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



seancarleton77 said:


>


Goddamn, these new pics prove the Buzz Lightyear comparison invalid. But, you look exactly like the actor Rufus Sewell.


----------



## Harbinger

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



-Mystery- said:


>


I swear I've always been convinced you were a robot until now.



Bubba T said:


>


I've always pictured you as stockier. You're way to skinny to be called Bubba. Back to Tunde it is.



BreakdownV1 said:


>


You are a sexy piece of ass but WHAT is up with the hair!?



Spartanlax said:


>


Holy SHIT you lost a lot of weight! You look great dude. What's your workout routine/diet?


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Mystery - I can't believe it, you look like an adult now. I remember seeing pictures of you when you were like... 15 or something =p

Bubba - Sexual. I'd hit it.

Sparki - You look great and so different than before 

BDV1 - You've always hated me so any nice comment I have would be turned into some pseudo-sexual and/or extremely sarcastic rebuttal!


----------



## Bubba T

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Holy shit, I just got a flashback to four years ago. I thought you were done here forever after the 'incident' (Lost fan here)


----------



## Hotdiggity11

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



JasonLives said:


> Cute!
> 
> If you think 23 is bad, just wait until you turn 24 which for me is in 11 days
> 
> Only 2/3s of my life left. Depressing! :sad:





24 in October. Yup, the downhill years are arriving.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










I'm the guy obviously lol. At a friends house, it was me and the 2 girls, the other guy didn't want to be in the pic and more people came later on.


----------



## Harbinger

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

DUDE GET THAT ASIAN MUFF.

Every white guy needs to sample all other ethnicities at least once. Then you can learn techniques from all corners of the Earth. 

Dead serious though, Asian girls are freaky. Almost as freaky as red heads. Find one (a hot one, not that pug lookin one), and wife it.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

.........


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*wants the e-attention!* =(


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:yum:


----------



## Leonard Cohen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



child negligence said:


> Here's me.  (Be nice :$)


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao TKOK

Hey, Amber B, shoot me a PM and I'll make you a SMod over here.


----------



## -SAW-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I usually don't like any sort of pictures involving me, but since I've lost like 100lbs in the last year...










It looked cool.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



-SAW- said:


>


Well aren't you just the cheeriest motherfucker this side of forum town!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rajah said:


> :yum:


My thoughts exactly. :$











:$


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



just_chelsey said:


> Mystery - I can't believe it, you look like an adult now. I remember seeing pictures of you when you were like... 15 or something =p


Thems were the days, huh?

Everyone I work with is like you gotta shave because you're beginning to look too old.

Then you've got all my friends saying I'll be on a future episode of 'To Catch A Predator'. :side:


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Spartanlax said:


> Taylor....I never made it to Evolve 1. LOL. I kinda see what you're saying though. I also been told I look like Tim Donst.


I could have sworn I saw you in the parking lot at the Rahway Rec Center, or at least someone that looked like you and Josh... Any chance you were at the JAPW 12th Anniversary show? I was there too and it was in the same building only a week apart. Wouldn't be too hard to get those mixed up.


----------



## AAR

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me rocking the Captain America Hoodie, I DID mean to look like a gimp


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



3VK said:


> Holy SHIT you lost a lot of weight! You look great dude. What's your workout routine/diet?


Thanks broski. Not much to it, just dieting pretty much. Honesty my only routine workout is running and sex ahaha (current girlfriend is a red head...what you said about them above is completely true). Def feels good though; hell, I got to crowd surf last night! Younger, fatter-asser Chris couldn't do that! 



> I could have sworn I saw you in the parking lot at the Rahway Rec Center, or at least someone that looked like you and Josh... Any chance you were at the JAPW 12th Anniversary show? I was there too and it was in the same building only a week apart. Wouldn't be too hard to get those mixed up.


Haven't been to Rahway for a loooong time now man, probably almost two years. Definitely hittin' up Evolve 3 though.



> Then you've got all my friends saying I'll be on a future episode of 'To Catch A Predator'


I've been saying this LONG before you had a beard...


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

...........


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Kids are getting older.........


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Heh no kidding they are getting a lot older. Cute girls you got there Rajah.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Amber B said:


> *wants the e-attention!* =(


.... I'm not usually attracted to black girls (non-racial off course, it's just the attitude swings),
BUT DAMN, you're HOT LOL. (Y)


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Think it's almost time to get my hair cut. :hmm:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



-Mystery- said:


> Think it's almost time to get my hair cut. :hmm:













Is that you Screech?


----------



## AshleyNL

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Took this before I got my new tattoo last night.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Grew my hair back


----------



## Cage21

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

my new tattoo, got it just about a month ago. yes, data ports al la Ghost In The Shell series...


----------



## killacamt

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

me with D-Lo Brown...







[/IMG]


me with Kurt Angle








[/IMG]


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*














































.... So my night was pretty much awesome. 

We met John Cena also but he didnt want to be in a picture. (My niece and I are drunk in the last three pictures... go figure. )


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Lol at Orton glowing.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah, the flash wasn't on for that picture so everything came out pretty dull besides his Nike sign and his orange skin.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Kofi looks like he just took in a few cones/joints.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice pictures Ashleigh


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ted looks like a carbon copy of Orton lol


----------



## El Pikkle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Band picture.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^Nice top


----------



## haribo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Bloodbath said:


> Grew my hair back


You need a straight edge shirt. Pronto.


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rajah said:


> Kids are getting older.........


Shit Raj, they are. I remember when they were really young too 

How old now mate? 11/9?


----------



## Sickburn

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



-Mystery- said:


> Think it's almost time to get my hair cut. :hmm:


McLovin?


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

.....


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Lookin' gooooood sheik 
Always wondered what you look like


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



redeadening said:


> Lookin' gooooood sheik
> Always wondered what you look like


Haha thanks bro, same here.


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Richie said:


> Shit Raj, they are. I remember when they were really young too
> 
> How old now mate? 11/9?


Ha! 8 & 6.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

it is a bit scary, makes me realise how long i've been here when i see how much they've grown up.


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

haha, they look older there then!


----------



## will94

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










I'm the guy in black/blue jeans.


----------



## androinv3

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I found my old PB account, brings back memories....

First picture I ever posted here in 2005:










Circa 2006:









Took this yesterday, sooo obvz 2010:


----------



## giggs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CandyCoatedChaos said:


> *Apparently this picture is hilariously epic.... and yes, I am wearing a girls tee.
> And yes, I realise I put a W in ON, it's the accent when I sing it :]​*


do you have a boyfriend??


----------



## thefzk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It is I!










Or if I'm out stalking someone:


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

000000000000000000


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You look like a psycho Travis. I dig it.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



thefzk said:


> It is I!
> 
> 
> Or if I'm out stalking someone:


Stig???


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



King Kenny said:


> You look like a psycho Travis. I dig it.


Thanks man. :evil:

Schemin' shit up


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Actually you remind me alot of CM Punk, Travis.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

00000000000000000000000


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cerbs said:


>


So sad.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao


----------



## thefzk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Chrisp_Morg said:


> Stig???


My long lost brother


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cerbs said:


> New webcam captures...
> 
> The captures that is. Not the webcam.


You look better without that facial hair, tbh. You still look good but I think the clean look suits you a lot better.


----------



## JD13

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Stoned in a forest in Nimbin, Australia.








[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Cre5po

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kazz said:


>


That better be for the promotion. Well done lads

As a Bournemouth fan I was in similar spirits! Even though I didn't attend our away game at the weekend (Which secured it) 

One of me from earlier - I don't smile a lot - hate my teeth.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Southsiiide! lol, Sorry I'm so white.










My favorite band ever 










Me and my boyfriend (yes he's wearing a diaper, lol)


----------



## JD13

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Recent pic








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MKC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










In costume for my B'day.










Last year for an award thing at work.


----------



## giggs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



MKC said:


> Last year for an award thing at work.


you went well dressed i see


----------



## v1per

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## MKC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



giggs said:


> you went well dressed i see


Nice bit of editing lol thanks.

Tattoo


----------



## giggs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



MKC said:


> Nice bit of editing lol thanks.






CM Skittle said:


> Southsiiide! lol, Sorry I'm so white.


I'd be willing to let you have sex with me


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



giggs said:


> I'd be willing to let you have sex with me


You could at least try to be subtle.


----------



## Mrs. Kennedy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Well... :side:


----------



## Lawls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

ain't no women on the internet :hmm:


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



giggs said:


> I'd be willing to let you have sex with me


Awww, how sweet


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Mrs Kennedy looks rather familiar.

Shannon, i think you need to potty train your boyfriend or at least stop picking up from the local spastic centre.

That is an absolutely awesome costume MKC


----------



## Mrs. Kennedy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


> Mrs Kennedy looks rather familiar.


Really?


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hopefully David will make an appearance very soon.


----------



## MKC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



> That is an absolutely awesome costume MKC


Thank you, I will be going as Danger Mouse next time lol...


----------



## HeartbreakTriumph

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Mrs Kennedy is about to get spammed...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Mrs. Kennedy said:


> Well... :side:


Hannah Laree 2.0?


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Birthday week = DESSERTS GALORE!



















Oh yeahhhh.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Can I eat a bit of your cake and lick a bit of that sauce?


----------



## Crazy Carolina

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

CM Skittle. The pic with the Beatles is awesome.


Here are some of me and my friends having some fun.


----------



## darklands

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

only can be bothered to look at the last 4 pages and there are some hot chicks on here. the blokes look a bit dodgy to say the least though


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Must be Hannah and all of her multi-accounts.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hi Crazy Carolina. I'm legal, a male and hot to trot. Let's hook up.


----------



## Crazy Carolina

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Emperor DC said:


> Hi Crazy Carolina. I'm legal, a male and hot to trot. Let's hook up.


I will keep that in mind lol.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Crazy Carolina said:


> I will keep that in mind lol.


Awesome.

Meanwhile, I'll keep it in my pants. Can't promise how long for though.


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

If only it was that easy, aye.


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Holy shit at this last page.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Crazy Carolina said:


> CM Skittle. The pic with the Beatles is awesome.
> 
> 
> Here are some of me and my friends having some fun.



I totally know that blond chick...but I could have sworn she didn't live in the States.


----------



## darklands

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Crazy Carolina said:


> CM Skittle. The pic with the Beatles is awesome.
> 
> 
> Here are some of me and my friends having some fun.



my knob did go a bit mental at these hotties in particular


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I really wish a chick would post a pic of herself where she is in the kitchen. So much material there. Anyways there is some jerk of material in these last few ages. 

Here is a pic of me and my mother around christmas time.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Crazy Carolina ftw. A girl that is kind of down my alley, except the smoking part...


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Am I the only one who doesn't care for the pouty lip pics from girls? I'm seeing them a lot this year, and I don't get it.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Bringing the sexiness to this thread with my beard...and my ULTIMATE WARRIOR t-shirt.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Mikey Damage said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't care for the pouty lip pics from girls? I'm seeing them a lot this year, and I don't get it.


Just this year? It's been around since myspace.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That beard needs to go. 

Crazy Carolina is smokin'


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

yeah. not liking the beard.

try a goatee.


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Carolina, I think you might live in Charlotte because I recognize Southpark mall [I think?] in your first picture! I'm from Charlotte, myself


----------



## darklands

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Southsiiide! lol, Sorry I'm so white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite band ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my boyfriend (yes he's wearing a diaper, lol)



stunning

your boyfriend must be rich


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

looks like i have some work to do.


----------



## Crazy Carolina

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



just_chelsey said:


> Carolina, I think you might live in Charlotte because I recognize Southpark mall [I think?] in your first picture! I'm from Charlotte, myself


Well I live in California for schooling right now, but I have traveled a lot because of my job. I Always got to check out some mall's when I go to a new place lol.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Crazy Carolina said:


> Well I live in California for schooling right now, but I have traveled a lot because of my job. I Always got to check out some mall's when I go to a new place lol.


So which mall was that in your picture?


----------



## Crazy Carolina

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cerbs said:


> So which mall was that in your picture?


It was the South Park Mall. Wasnt there like a huge parking accident there a few years ago?


----------



## limousine ridin'

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

have some of these pics in my thread in general WWE section but figured id put a couple here too
me and my boys in the limo to Extreme Rulz rest of pics are in link in my sig

some guy there told me i looked like if ultimate warrior and john morrison had a drunk child.


----------



## giggs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

theres some insanely stunning females on this forum that's for sure!



Crazy Carolina said:


>


the person in the background has had their head chopped off. you go to some sick places



-Mystery- said:


> Bringing the sexiness to this thread with my beard...and my ULTIMATE WARRIOR t-shirt.


your head looks as if it's been edited onto your body :sad:


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Crazy Carolina said:


> It was the South Park Mall. Wasnt there like a huge parking accident there a few years ago?


Fuck if I know.


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Crazy Carolina said:


> It was the South Park Mall. Wasnt there like a huge parking accident there a few years ago?


Yep, the parking deck collapsed.


----------



## Steve Awesome

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



just_chelsey said:


> Yep, the parking deck collapsed.


woah, anyone die?


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Steve Awesome said:


> woah, anyone die?


Yes, apparently someone had a heart attack, ran into a pillar which collapsed the parking deck and then died.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

chelsey use msn more plz, but not now, because i'm going to bed. kthnxbi.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

HATE AWAY :/


----------



## Crazy Carolina

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Took this picture yesterday. I like it.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Tell me, does Ashley Massaro provide good conversation?


----------



## Crazy Carolina

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Emperor DC said:


> Tell me, does Ashley Massaro provide good conversation?


I dont get it lol?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ He means Ashley Massaro is a 'horseface'. Look at that, my first post in this thread. I'll get a picture up sooner or later.


----------



## Crazy Carolina

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Caesar WCWR said:


> ^ He means Ashley Massaro is a 'horseface'. Look at that, my first post in this thread. I'll get a picture up sooner or later.


O lol, thats a good one than.


----------



## Craig

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Random photo from my 18th birthday party last month:










I can explain the pink "18 and legal" sash, I really can.

And another photo from last Saturday featuring the only female wrestling fan I know's attempt at imitating The Undertaker (Yeah I was still preparing when the camera went off :lmao)










I'm one ugly fucker :lmao.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Crazy Carolina said:


> Took this picture yesterday. I like it.


Wow, you got to meet Sarah Jessica Parker.


----------



## Dead Seabed

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Way the bring down the sexy mood of the thread, Chelsey. Fuck.

Anyway, I THINK I SEE A LATINA IN HERE.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me! Just remove the chin hair, just a phase I had










My badass scar! And I used to have some nice abs before it


----------



## Crazy Carolina

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Here are a few pictures that we took last night. We tried to kind of go with a pirate look lol.


----------



## Punk_4_Life

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

keep posting pictures of yourself please


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

i havent posted a pic in awhile. went to the Cubs game a few weeks ago, and sat across the street on the rooftop. it was a fun day, and the weather wasn't bad. except for the part where we had to sit under the shade, and it was about 10 degrees colder, and the wind was snapping. the wind was the worst part. 

so yeah, tried to keep warm by hiding my arms. worked...though i had an unexpected picture taken of me. oh well. 



















(what was i really doing under the jersey? jacking off )


----------



## Steve Awesome

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

How did you get the scar JasonLives?


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I already told you Mike, but the hair-do owns


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

thanks. 

short hair, ftw.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

you should be going to Black Hawk games at this time of year though


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

ticket prices for the games were pretty high during the regular season. during the post-season, they're probably absurd.

also, tickets are hard to get anyway. they're a hot ticket right now.


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

going to kill 3 birds with one stone

benneh i know, i have exams so i'm soo busy now and i love you

ernie sorry i always seem to ruin the mood and i love you

mikey you look cute and i love you


----------



## giggs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Mikey Damage said:


> i havent posted a pic in awhile. went to the Cubs game a few weeks ago, and sat across the street on the rooftop. it was a fun day, and the weather wasn't bad. except for the part where we had to sit under the shade, and it was about 10 degrees colder, and the wind was snapping. the wind was the worst part.
> 
> so yeah, tried to keep warm by hiding my arms. worked...though i had an unexpected picture taken of me. oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (what was i really doing under the jersey? jacking off )


i didn't read any of your text, just looked at the picture, and was like, hes got no arms....thought you were posting with your nose or penis something


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Steve Awesome said:


> How did you get the scar JasonLives?



Pretty much what happend was that my intestines got a life of their own and didnt stay where they were suppose to. Its usually in a big ball in the stomatch, surrounded by a thin layer to hold it in place. Well there was a rip in that layer and my intestines began to "escape" out. Laid in places it shouldnt have, around the lever and what not. Then the intestines started to wrap around themselves, causing a total stoppage in the stomach. And horrible pain. Like a stomach ace but 20 times worse. 

Of course that lead to surgery. Thankfully it was taken care off before something burst and it would have been near fatal instead.
But it was a good 12 hours of pain before I got some drugs to help the pain. And being a sort of person that doesnt go to the hospital unless its absolutly needed, thinking it would go over after a while. I gave up once my bode started to shake from the pain.

It was just one of those things that could happen to anyone I guess.


----------



## Flamyx

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That me month ago ;p


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



just_chelsey said:


> benneh i know, i have exams so i'm soo busy now and i love you



exams might even be slightly more important than me, so it's okay. although they better hurry up and finish


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



just_chelsey said:


> going to kill 3 birds with one stone
> 
> benneh i know, i have exams so i'm soo busy now and i love you
> 
> ernie sorry i always seem to ruin the mood and i love you
> 
> mikey you look cute and i love you


hot. 4-some?


----------



## just1988

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I've not posted any in about 6 months so here's a few recent ones...here's me (on the left) at the bar after an awards ceremony, picking up player of the year for my hockey team 








..and here I am (in the pink tee) pullin off a huma pyrami on Lloret beach








...and again, gotta love a team spoon


----------



## Mr. Jericho

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me a couple of weeks ago in the park playing some footy.










Me a couple of months ago chilling at my uni halls (on the right).


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Mr. Jericho said:


> Me a couple of weeks ago in the park playing some footy.


Playing football? You sure this wasn't taken just after your girlfriend said no after you asked a very important question? lol


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

. 

I'm not the only one that lives in Poole. Amazing stuff. That Poole Park or somewhere else?


----------



## Mr. Jericho

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kazz said:


> Playing football? You sure this wasn't taken just after your girlfriend said no after you asked a very important question? lol


My guess is that it was taken whilst I was getting up from a tackle.


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Crazy Carolina said:


> Here are a few pictures that we took last night. We tried to kind of go with a pirate look lol.


You are aware that about 90% of this forum are horny guys that are jacking off to your picture, right?

8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

great joke panther


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



WCW said:


> great joke panther


*zip* No I'm serious.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I know I did.


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Girlfriend got me a Victorian Tophat from Jaxon for my birthday yesterday. I was thinking about going as Mad Hatter for Halloween. Definitely doing it now. 










Bit of fun:


----------



## Craig

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Well I have my last day at school ever on Wednesday, was pretty damned fun:










Yeah I got nothing to add really, just felt like posting a picture because I'm using posting this as an excuse to not study.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Sweet hat Kazz.


----------



## Crazy Carolina

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

My new guitar. I love it.


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Would you be interested in anal sex?


----------



## ZorgaX1

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

hey there i havent posted yet in this thread so here's a picture of myself with my best friend that we took a couple months back haha













i'm the guy on the left in case you were wondering haha. i'll post up some more soon.


----------



## giggs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



V1 Dante said:


> Would you be interested in anal sex?


I'd even let her give me anal...


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ HAHA


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Crazy Carolina said:


> My new guitar. I love it.


Are you left handed or right handed?


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

nice guitar.


----------



## Crazy Carolina

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cerbs said:


> Are you left handed or right handed?


Kind of both but left handed more if that makes sense at all.

^^^ Thank you. Its a Schecter Hellraiser Tempest.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Crazy Carolina said:


> Kind of both but left handed more if that makes sense at all.
> 
> ^^^ Thank you. Its a Schecter Hellraiser Tempest.


Both? :/ 

I was just wondering why you would get a right handed guitar then. 

Never mind.


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cerbs said:


> Both? :/
> 
> I was just wondering why you would get a right handed guitar then.
> 
> Never mind.


That's a left handed guitar not a right handed one. 

Anyways who cares, Cerbs when are you going to post more pics aswell.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



V1 Dante said:


> That's a left handed guitar not a right handed one.
> 
> Anyways who cares, Cerbs when are you going to post more pics aswell.


It's a right handed guitar because that picture is a reflection. Look at the lettering on her dress. 

And I will shortly, but this webcam I have sucks balls.


----------



## Crazy Carolina

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cerbs said:


> Both? :/
> 
> I was just wondering why you would get a right handed guitar then.
> 
> Never mind.


I got it because it was cheaper than the left handed one. The left one was more expensive so I picked the cheaper one and plus it wasnt new.

Do you play at all.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Crazy Carolina said:


> I got it because it was cheaper than the left handed one. The left one was more expensive so I picked the cheaper one and plus it wasnt new.
> 
> Do you play at all.


11 1/2 years. 










And I've never met a single guitarist who played backwards.

But I guess you're just really good.


----------



## Crazy Carolina

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You looked like Jeff Hardy before lol. 

Have you ever tried playing the drums?


----------



## Barry_Darsow

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Was just browsing back a bit in this thread and wanted to give some props to the dude who's partying it up with Cuba Gooding jr!



limousine ridin' said:


> have some of these pics in my thread in general WWE section but figured id put a couple here too
> me and my boys in the limo to Extreme Rulz rest of pics are in link in my sig


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Cerbs, do you still look like CM Punk or did you shave?


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Crazy Carolina said:


> You looked like Jeff Hardy before lol.
> 
> Have you ever tried playing the drums?


lol everyone used to tell me that. Coicidently, my current girlfriend had like the hugest crush on Jeff. 

Dunno if she wants me saying that here, but I'll take my licks later if I get em. 

And yeah... I SUCK at drums. Just guitar, bass, and bad vocals for me. 


V1 Dante said:


> Cerbs, do you still look like CM Punk or did you shave?


I shaved a little...










Carolina reminded me I never took a picture of this guitar. 

And my rig... 










This fucking webcam sucks though. Need to get something with a flash asap. No pics of my bass or fx pedals either. :/


----------



## Crazy Carolina

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I tried the drums a few weeks ago and its way harder than I thought. I sucked so bad at it.

Anyways thats a nice guitar. Do you still play in a band like when you were younger?


----------



## perucho1990

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Here, wearing a cup with my former gf.










With another former gf.


----------



## V1 Dante

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^^^^ I always thought you were white.


----------



## perucho1990

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ Really?

Im hispanic, pal.
Im from Peru but I currently live in Miami,FL since 2006.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Glad to see your girlfriend does not look the exact same as you anymore perucho1990.


----------



## scottishman

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Crazy Carolina said:


> Its a Schecter Hellraiser Tempest.


I'd hate to correct you on something you own but thats a c1 hellraiser not a tempest hellraiser


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Debuted my new gear/name this past Friday. Went well, aside from the fact that I lost more weight than expected and the pants wouldn't stay up...gotta get that fixed. Oh, and the guy I wrestled, Steph "The Cobra" Felix, is going to be a fucking indy legend at the very least. Mark my words on that one. You'll notice "da boys" all watchin' our match in the second pic...its cause Steph and I beat the fuck out of each other every time.

Stuck in a chinlock:









Choppin' the shit outta each other:









Fireman's carry into a neckbreaker...tricky bastard:


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Awesome pics, man.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Nice tan, I remember you being a lot whiter.


----------



## HemmeFan

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Cm punk is easily my favorite wrestler of all time, i miss seeing him @ chicago ROH shows!!!!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cerbs said:


> 11 1/2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've never met a single guitarist who played backwards.
> 
> But I guess you're just really good.


Couldn't she just switch the strings around and duck tape the strap to the other side of the guitar? Just curious.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Chrisp_Morg said:


> Couldn't she just switch the strings around and duck tape the strap to the other side of the guitar? Just curious.


That's what Jimmy Hendrix essentially did actually. 

But it doesn't really matter considering left handed guitars are no more expensive than regular guitars, they're just hard to find. And Crazy Carolina is really just V1_Dante trolling under a different account anyways. Read the rants.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Oh yeah, I was under no illusion there. This place is a hotbed for trolling 

I was just curious if it was possible to do.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Chrisp_Morg said:


> Oh yeah, I was under no illusion there. This place is a hotbed for trolling
> 
> I was just curious if it was possible to do.


Oh for sure, it's definitely possible. 

You would look a little funny, but yeah... the pick-ups on an electric guitar read all the strings the same way


----------



## AshleyNL

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










I thank my sister for the hairdo. There is no way in hell I could ever fix my hair like that. lol


----------



## X-Pensive Wino

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Fairly recent.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Cool hair bro. 

You've got a huge head like me. 8*D


----------



## ROHfan5000

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Well their's me. Lol quiet a while back though


----------



## Mr. Jericho

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me (on the left, red shirt) and a Mate at a club in Bournemouth. Pretty trollied in this one I think.


----------



## ROHfan5000

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cerbs said:


> Cool hair bro.
> 
> You've got a huge head like me. 8*D


hahaha, It is quiet large TBH. but a huge head usually comes with a huge brain =P


----------



## Lawls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Recent picture of me at my 17th Birthday


----------



## X-Pensive Wino

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cerbs said:


> You've got a huge head like me. 8*D


Only from a frontal view, if i'd posted a side shot you'd see it's almost completly flat.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Just a few of me from the past week.









My baby sister and me. Got a Top Gear cake for my birthday. lol. Of which I got none of. 









Visting the Ulster/American Folk Park









Went horse riding for the first time on Friday.


----------



## dratsab

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm too ugly to post /cry


----------



## X-Pensive Wino

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



dratsab said:


> I'm too ugly to post /cry


You actually looked through the pictures in this thread?


----------



## dratsab

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



JumpinJackTrash said:


> You actually looked through the pictures in this thread?


That's mean lawler.


----------



## Rowdy Roddy Piper

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



V1 Dante said:


> Cerbs, do you still look like CM Punk or did you shave?


I hope this comment was what got you banned.

EDIT: lmao, pretending to be a woman? Fail.


----------



## Stevencc

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










EDIT: Wow, the picture size is bigger than I thought. Everybody squint when viewing.


----------



## Rowdy Roddy Piper

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*











LOOKING 4 DICK


----------



## 189558

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Bored as shit at work.


----------



## Stojy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rowdy Roddy Piper said:


> *LOOKING 4 DICK*


:lmao


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rowdy Roddy Piper said:


> LOOKING 4 DICK


I LIKE YOUR SHIRT


----------



## MF25

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Otaku said:


> Bored as shit at work.


Where you from? In England there was a TV show called "Skins" and you look like the twin brother of an actor that was in it. The comparison is scary lol.

And lmfao @ Cat :lmao


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Shopping today, the girls wanted a group picture.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

They only pretend to be so timid!!


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

TEE HEE

:side:


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

A couple of recents from this past weekend...




























^ We got given free green glowsticks... we couldn't NOT do this predictable crap...


----------



## giggs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

clever move getting a picture next to a fat bird, very clever!

the lad has no idea what hes supposed to be doing with the glowsticks though


----------



## Travis Bickle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

People are always telling me that I look like Brad Pitt. I guess there's a slight resemblance:


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I swear, I'm going to spot Ashleigh's bright ass red hair while I'm walking down a street in Belfast one day, and be like... HEY! I KNOW YOU!


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Travis Bickle said:


> People are always telling me that I look like Brad Pitt. I guess there's a slight resemblance:


Are you dating someone stunning like Angelina Jolie? 



Cerbs said:


> I swear, I'm going to spot Ashleigh's bright ass red hair while I'm walking down a street in Belfast one day, and be like... HEY! I KNOW YOU!


When are we going to Belfast!?


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> A couple of recents from this past weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ We got given free green glowsticks... we couldn't NOT do this predictable crap...


I swear that you have a bed in the back of a bar and that's where you live.

Ms. Rose, can we see a picture of you not drunk or not in a bar? Please and thank you.


----------



## Travis Bickle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me and the gilf pushing the twins - for some reason everyone always snaps loads of photos of us when we go out. I'm kind of getting used to it but all the attention can be quite taxing when you're trying to hold down a 9-5...


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



MF25 said:


> Where you from? In England there was a TV show called "Skins" and you look like the twin brother of an actor that was in it. The comparison is scary lol.
> 
> And lmfao @ Cat :lmao


holy shit it's Sid!


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Travis Bickle said:


> Me and the gilf pushing the twins - for some reason everyone always snaps loads of photos of us when we go out. I'm kind of getting used to it but all the attention can be quite taxing when you're trying to hold down a 9-5...


:lmao Oh my, what a beautiful girlfriend you have. She looks familiar....


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Panther said:


> I swear that you have a bed in the back of a bar and that's where you live.
> 
> Ms. Rose, can we see a picture of you not drunk or not in a bar? Please and thank you.


WTF AT THE ASSUMPTIONS.
I'm not drunk in any of the photos... and there's no real evidence that I'm in a bar...

Who am I kidding though, I was.  
When you live in Belfast - going to bars is ACTUALLY all you do, just to let you know. Not my fault I was born and raised in this beer soaked shithole!


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Do they really refer to "fun" as "crack" in Ireland?


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cerbs said:


> Do they really refer to "fun" as "crack" in Ireland?


Yes! Though the spelling is weird. Lol. _"Craic"_ or some shit...

Guaranteed someone will ask you "what's the craic?" at least 10 times if you are ever in this town.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Pic from the Athletic Banquet my school had yesterday, ayy for niners. My best friends <3


----------



## Travis Bickle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Picture of me with my best friend friend Alan. He runs a fish and chip shop from just down the road where I live. Handsome fella, ain't he?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Travis Bickle said:


> Picture of me with my best friend friend Alan. He runs a fish and chip shop from just down the road where I live. Handsome fella, ain't he?


I thought you had a big ass beard these days. This must've been from a few months ago.

I bet Alan gets plenty of trim.


----------



## Travis Bickle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah it's from a few months back. Alan is not really a fan of having pictures taken as he hates the idea of a camera in front of him. 

This is a picture of me from the dark days in the asylum. Luckily I have gotten over those demons now.










But then just as I thought things were back on track, I fell into another pit of darkness:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I that John McClane? Holy shit.


----------



## Travis Bickle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

John Mclane was having a rough time carrying an entire police force on his back night in night out and so he needed some downtime in the looney bin. We got on really well actually. He said that they should make a film about his life and I suggested that Bruce Willis should play him. He's currently working on the screenplay so fingers crossed....


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> Yes! Though the spelling is weird. Lol. _"Craic"_ or some shit...
> 
> Guaranteed someone will ask you "what's the craic?" at least 10 times if you are ever in this town.


lol, I was wondering about that because I heard it on a movie. I might even start using that word now


----------



## Saint 17

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me and a few friends from last Halloween. I wore the clown mask because well...it was around. I considered myself a "fancy clown". The guy with his eye blown out is my friend Hollis who got a job at a haunted island that Halloween. The make-up they did for him and another friend of mine is awesome.










And this is me without the maks and severely hungover

And finally one I took of myself this weekend for a friend who I came into contact with after 3 years.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Here's some recent pics of me. It's not the best quality. I have a cheap shitty camera.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

EHUMH bbq, getting my season review from the skipper (captain's player of the season again and new captain, no big deal)...










Child's party/geeks social...










With some randoms, Beer Olympics social, rep'n Team China (p.s, we won!)...


----------



## 189558

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



MF25 said:


> Where you from? In England there was a TV show called "Skins" and you look like the twin brother of an actor that was in it. The comparison is scary lol.
> 
> And lmfao @ Cat :lmao


removed at user's request


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

@ just1988 - You look a bit like Sidney Crosby in that last pic. 

And that chick on the left needs to seriously learn how to put on make up. God almighty.


----------



## Barry_Darsow

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ 
lol, the girl on the left looks like a drugged out Katie Holmes.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Canadian said:


> Pic from the Athletic Banquet my school had yesterday, ayy for niners. My best friends <3


You sure you live in Canada?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



WWF said:


> You sure you live in Canada?


Yeah lmao why?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

5 Asians
2 White people
1 Black kid


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That's about right actually.


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> WTF AT THE ASSUMPTIONS.
> I'm not drunk in any of the photos... and there's no real evidence that I'm in a bar...
> 
> Who am I kidding though, I was.
> When you live in Belfast - going to bars is ACTUALLY all you do, just to let you know. Not my fault I was born and raised in this beer soaked shithole!


I only go to bars to meet women. It's much cheaper to buy your alcohol at Vietnamese gas stations. Does Ireland have cheap alcohol at the pubs? Cause if they do, I'm bringing some friends up there for some drunken lullaby's! I just don't want to killed by a car bomb while walking down the street.


----------



## Don Draper

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ah come on Travis, you don't expect anyone to think that's you in those photo's, do you? Now anyone wanna see some pics of me? Well too bad you're seeing them anyway!

Here's a pic of me with a gun shirtless (you're welcome ladies!) it was taken awhile ago before I mellowed out:
http://northoftheriver.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/baldwin.jpg

This is me at the Emmys with Ms. Tina Fey, don't know how I got in or got away with that Emmy. OK I'll tell you... I used the gun in the 1st pic to get in:
http://images.eonline.com/eol_images/Entire_Site/20080923/293.fey.baldwin.092308.jpg

This is my ex-girlfriend, I think she's hotter than yours Travis IMHO:
http://tvmedia.ign.com/tv/image/article/103/1034549/jack-donaghy-20091013033905167-000.jpg

And no, I don't look like Alec Baldwin, he looks like me.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Jack Donaghy said:


> Ah come on Travis, you don't expect anyone to think that's you in those photo's, do you? Now anyone wanna see some pics of me? Well too bad you're seeing them anyway!
> 
> Here's a pic of me with a gun shirtless (you're welcome ladies!) it was taken awhile ago before I mellowed out:
> http://northoftheriver.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/baldwin.jpg
> 
> This is me at the Emmys with Ms. Tina Fey, don't know how I got in or got away with that Emmy. OK I'll tell you... I used the gun in the 1st pic to get in:
> http://images.eonline.com/eol_images/Entire_Site/20080923/293.fey.baldwin.092308.jpg
> 
> This is my ex-girlfriend, I think she's hotter than yours Travis IMHO:
> http://tvmedia.ign.com/tv/image/article/103/1034549/jack-donaghy-20091013033905167-000.jpg
> 
> And no, I don't look like Alec Baldwin, he looks like me.


:lmao You and Travis crack me up with your pictures. Forget posting pictures of yourselves, post pictures of celebrities instead!! HAHAHA!

This is me actually. Apparently, I look like Angelina Jolie but I don't see the resemblance.


----------



## Travis Bickle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Damn, Fallen Angel, you look just like my wife, fancy a menage a trois sometime in the near future?

Oh and JD, well played on the Emmy win, you are an inspiration to all gun wielding maniacs out there today.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Panther said:


> I only go to bars to meet women. It's much cheaper to buy your alcohol at Vietnamese gas stations. Does Ireland have cheap alcohol at the pubs? Cause if they do, I'm bringing some friends up there for some drunken lullaby's! I just don't want to killed by a car bomb while walking down the street.


Booze prices are just average in the bars here I guess. Sometimes a carryout is better.


----------



## Don Draper

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Fallen Angel, I don't think you look like Angelina at all, you look better than her! I don't see any resemblance at all.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Travis Bickle said:


> Damn, Fallen Angel, you look just like my wife, fancy a menage a trois sometime in the near future?


Yes, we do look a lot alike. I wonder if there is a possibility that your wife and I are related. I'll have to ask my husband about that.










Please, do not compare him to Johnny Depp now...



Jack Donaghy said:


> Fallen Angel, I don't think you look like Angelina at all, you look better than her! I don't see any resemblance at all.


I think so too! I look like a healthier version of Angelina Jolie! 

EDIT: I guess we should stop messing around with this because we can apparently get banned for it. I didn't know about that so yeah, no more pictures of celebrities.


----------



## Don Draper

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah now that I think about it Angel,you do look like a healthier version of Angelina, just like how I look like a healthier (much more attractive) version of Alec Baldwin.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

LOL! Thank you!


----------



## Don Draper

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You shouldn't hate posting pictures, you're very pretty! You have nice eyes what color are they?


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Thanks!  I just don't really like sharing my pictures online but it's alright once in a while, I guess. 

My eyes are blue actually but they look gray and sometimes green. They're not normal! lol jk.


----------



## Don Draper

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

LOL,don't worry your eyes look normal, I would post some pictures of myself, but I really need to shave first. I really look similar to CM Punk (not as Manson-ish, but still similar)


----------



## Travis Bickle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Oh way to spoil the game Fallen Angel. Now you've broken kayfabe and people will be onto me too.... on a sidenote though you had nothing to hide as far as pictures are concerned. 

I now need to go on a sixteen hour hike through the forest so that people won't be let down by my real life abs... see y'all later....


----------



## Don Draper

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^I'll see you there! Try to keep up, I run pretty fast. After that I'm off to do 1,000 push-ups and sit-ups.


----------



## Travis Bickle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah but JD, people think that you look like Alec Baldwin - last time I checked he was not in his physical prime. I think I set the bar too high with Brad..... oh well ten more tree climbs to go.....................................


----------



## Don Draper

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^Oh yeah you're right since Alec is kinda old and not in the best physical condition I don't need to work out! I'll do the opposite, eat donughts, ice cream and anything else fattening. Or the Samoa Joe workout, as I like to call it.


----------



## Travis Bickle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



> Or the Samoa Joe workout, as I like to call it.


Lol. I think they should market the Samoa Joe Sandwich - just 2 sides of bread with layer upon layer of fat inside. 

By the way how do you post pictures of yourself on here anyway?


----------



## Don Draper

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

HAHAHA, a Samoa Joe sandwich sounds good, it may be a heart attack on a bun but it would taste good (if you're into the taste of fat that is)

I'm not sure how you post pictures of yourself here.


----------



## Travis Bickle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

A Samoa Joe Sandwich would be the worst form of torture ever. They should feed 5 a day to dangerous criminals and allow them only a 5 minute opportunity for exercise a day.....


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



~Fallen Angel~ said:


> EDIT: I guess we should stop messing around with this because we can apparently get banned for it. I didn't know about that so yeah, no more pictures of celebrities.


That's pretty ridiculous considering the context you guys are doing it in. Whatever. The dude abides.


----------



## HemmeFan

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Is that Jimmy fucking Jacobs? :0

So totally jealous.


----------



## HemmeFan

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

yep , im pretty sure hes soulmate material hahaha


----------



## Sledge.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Might as well.




























It was late and we were being silly.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Good lord, you live in one boring fucking town, Sledge.


----------



## Sledge.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You don't like ATM's? I find them pretty sweet.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## CoRyP2008

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










At the TNA house show last night in Brookings, South Dakota...RVD, my little brother, and myself.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



HemmeFan said:


> yep , im pretty sure hes soulmate material hahaha


Back off, he's mine. :side:


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sledge. said:


> Might as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was late and we were being silly.


You are the sort of people I dislike strongly.

People who stand next to stupid objects and try to look cool. 

If you want to be photoed so badly, go and kill someone, the police will then oblige.


----------



## Gingermadman

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Emperor DC said:


> You are the sort of people I dislike strongly.
> 
> People who stand next to stupid objects and try to look cool.
> 
> If you want to be photoed so badly, go and kill someone, the police will then oblige.


Nerd rage much.


----------



## ColeStar

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Emperor DC said:


> You are the sort of people I dislike strongly.
> 
> People who stand next to stupid objects and try to look cool.
> 
> If you want to be photoed so badly, go and kill someone, the police will then oblige.





Gingermadman said:


> Nerd rage much.



I LOLed.

I also like the fact that Emperor's signature contains "Gingers Have No Souls" and Gingermadman is probably, well, ginger. Let the battle continue.


----------



## CoRyP2008

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


























The other pictures from the TNA house show I went to.


----------



## Sledge.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Emperor DC said:


> You are the sort of people I dislike strongly.
> 
> People who stand next to stupid objects and try to look cool.
> 
> If you want to be photoed so badly, go and kill someone, the police will then oblige.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

HAHAHA ^


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Sledge and CoRyP2008 look like brothers.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sledge. said:


>


:lmao


You are my favorite poster.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

From my bands gig on Saturday night. So much fun...


----------



## CBR

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I am officially a Sledge fan. He seems like the kind of guy I'd love banging having a good time with out in public.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cerbs said:


> Sledge and CoRyP2008 look like brothers.


I was going to post exactly this


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

cropped. party on sat night. close friends, both wasted. im on left obv.


----------



## Sledge.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cerbs said:


> Sledge and CoRyP2008 look like brothers.












We look like the kind of brothers that could be great friends.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^^^^^

Seriously lol

So crazy


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Wooo go Black Hawks  It's been so fun watching them win the Stanley Cup


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Emperor DC said:


> You are the sort of people I dislike strongly.
> 
> People who stand next to stupid objects and try to look cool.
> 
> If you want to be photoed so badly, go and kill someone, the police will then oblige.


*Easy now.... be nice please.*


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

got a new laptop nd its been awhile since i posted a pic so... 










yeah i really hate webcam shots. just doesn't capture my eyes or my stubble nicely :side:


----------



## Lawls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


> got a new laptop nd its been awhile since i posted a pic so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i really hate webcam shots. just doesn't capture my eyes or my stubble nicely :side:


digging the beard


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










R.I.P beard. You'll be back again another day.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


> got a new laptop nd its been awhile since i posted a pic so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i really hate webcam shots. just doesn't capture my eyes or my stubble nicely :side:


Why, hello there


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



-Mystery- said:


> R.I.P beard. You'll be back again another day.


Look much better without it.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



bruteshot74 said:


> Why, hello there


oh you


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Canadian looks like he is about 11 years-old.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Looks younger than Justin Bieber that's for sure.


----------



## MRRSNTNO

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Canadian said:


>


On the topic of 'brothers,' you could be Dominik Mysterio's brother. Goddamn.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm 14 lol.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

that means you signed up when you were 12, thus breaking the rules.

someone get the ban hammer.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Age discrimination much?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

role model forgets he was once young. 

*plays nxt theme song*


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice to see Sticksy finally grew some facial hair. Ah... puberty.



Canadian said:


>


So... what gang are YOU a part of?


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



-Mystery- said:


> R.I.P beard. You'll be back again another day.


----------



## BWRBrett

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

















In Newport Beach yesterday.


----------



## taify

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## yottsu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



~Fallen Angel~ said:


> LOL! Thank you!
> 
> Okay, here's an actual picture of me. I hate posting pictures but whatever, I guess that will make up for being silly.


oh hai thar. herd yer single mami.

not rly.

I just can't believe I'm unbanned from here. xD


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I popped for the Dave/McLovin' comparison.

THIS PARTY IS SO GOOD IM GOING TO SCREAM!










Current girly, who I'm teaching to wrestle. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Edgecution03

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## ColeStar

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Need to find some pics of me getting drunk.


----------



## Jax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










*Me With My All time Favorite Mexican Wrestler "Electroschock"*


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me at work....


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Jax said:


> *Me With My All time Favorite Mexican Wrestler "Electroschock"*


Awesome. Very awesome.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

sorry about the size of my pic..Dunno why that happened


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> sorry about the size of my pic..Dunno why that happened


Don't worry, most of us already own a 5 foot monitor. 

It's the future I tell ya.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










I don't see it...


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ahh this thread is so wide now, lol. Anyways fun nature pictures from a few months ago 




























(lol, Oh my god McQueen you seriously are McLovin!)


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


This is the first pic I've ever seen from you that I like. Too bad it's because it's from behind..









That dude does look like McLovin... Any beer, right?


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I know you love my butt BabyBoy, you don't need to say it in here for everyone to see


----------



## dondeluis

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You're a cutie


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That dude is Mclovin! Ha ha!!

Ill try one more









[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I saw Pearl Jam last night. <3





































Such an amazing show! My life is almost complete now.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

lucky bitch.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me just chilling without the mustache. I had a good mustache going on.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> I saw Pearl Jam last night. <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such an amazing show! My life is almost complete now.



That was in the o2 wasnt it?


Since i messed up the size on my last pic at work said id try again









[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I should not need to PM you.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Cerbs, you look like Brian Kendrick. Check inbox for PM soon.

Me and my friend Coralie at the Coheed concert last night;


----------



## X-Pensive Wino

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cerbs said:


>


Bah, what good is it offering nudes when your camera is so bad quality that the good stuff (along with everything else) is automatically censored?


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cerbs said:


>


I don't need to pm you.  Very nice picture, baby.



Emperor DC said:


> I should not need to PM you.





JumpinJackTrash said:


> Bah, what good is it offering nudes when your camera is so bad quality that the good stuff (along with everything else) is automatically censored?


You guys wish you could see him nude! It's not going to happen until I allow it. HA!


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> That was in the o2 wasnt it?


Nah, the O2 is in Dublin. This was at the Odyssey in Belfast.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



JumpinJackTrash said:


> Bah, what good is it offering nudes when your camera is so bad quality that the good stuff (along with everything else) is automatically censored?


it's a webcam :/


----------



## Mikey2690

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I swear that Kazz guy looks like Ronan Keating. Very prety ladies in here by the way, even if 90% of them are fakes.

Here's me;

*Me with random looking scary bloke*









*I miss this hat *









*Me (left) and a mate *


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> *Nah, the O2 is in Dublin*. This was at the Odyssey in Belfast.



I know that! 


I didnt realise they were playing Belfast too!


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me and Dragon from Chikara in Detroit tonight. His first match back in the indys against Eddie Kingston.


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I was going to make an "if I was gay..." comment about Danielson, but in behalf of good taste I'll leave it for now.


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










At a beach up in Maine.


----------



## giggs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

you look polish


----------



## MDizzle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









From my 2nd of 3 TNA House Shows in Indiana. This one is in Fort Wayne from June 19th.









From my 1st of 3 TNA House Show in Indiana. This one is in Hammond from May 15th.


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



giggs said:


> you look polish


Who? Me?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Icon™ said:


> Who? Me?


Obviously not speaking for him, but I think he IS talking about you, because I kinda thought the same thing when I saw your pic :lmao.


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah, I figured he was talking about me and I guess he is kind of right. I have everything in me, seriously. 40% Italian, 40% Irish, and 20% everything else. I've grown up in New York, so in the end...I'm a New Yorker.


----------



## BambiKiller

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## giggs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Icon™ said:


> Who? Me?


obviously

i actually serve a lot of polish people where i work, and you just remind me alot of them. to be honest, you just have that look. Stop taking our jobs


----------



## Stevencc

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


> got a new laptop nd its been awhile since i posted a pic so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i really hate webcam shots. just doesn't capture my eyes or my stubble nicely :side:


L O ------FUCKING-----L

So, YOU, are the guy that is trying to wind me up on here?

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I feel so much better now. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Stevencc said:


> L O ------FUCKING-----L
> 
> So, YOU, are the guy that is trying to wind me up on here?
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I feel so much better now. Thanks for posting.


:lmao the fact that i'm not trying to do anything at all, yet you're actually getting rattled and fired up is really an added perk. Thanks mate.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Different thread but Stevencc is still failing :hmm:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Sticksy 4 - 1 Stevencc

8*D


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Is the winding from the WC Thread. If so then oh cool I get it :side:

Anyways me, I guess.

Me watching TV I think.











Now with my CM Punk beard.


----------



## Stevencc

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Different thread but Stevencc is still failing :hmm:


I'm not trying to succeed at anything! I'm just happy that the guy that is constantly PM'ng and Red Repping me is a chubby little fucker, that's all. I kind of pity him. It's not about scores, it's about the lols.


----------



## dondeluis

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I don't think Sticksy is chubby. And that dude is serious, he IP-banned my old account.


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Cap_Of_Cenation

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

pyro makes you all look ugly even though you all are a bunch of sexy mofos


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Now boys. Don't be mean.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Stevencc said:


> I'm not trying to succeed at anything! I'm just happy that the guy that is constantly PM'ng and Red Repping me is a chubby little fucker, that's all. I kind of pity him. It's not about scores, it's about the lols.


:lmao i red repped you back in response to you red repping me in the first place and i have never PM'd you, you PM'd me telling me to grow up b/c you got upset in a football thread. Nice to know you're retarded.


----------



## BambiKiller

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ahhh this shit never gets old.


----------



## Bea

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hey guys. Semi-newbie here. 

Here's me:


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nothing wrong with puppy fat.

Gives me something to hold onto.


----------



## The_Showstopper

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Chelsea FC staff xmas party. Me on the right with Lampsy and a mate.


----------



## BambiKiller

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^^ Awesoe pic dude.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Oh man you met Franky Lamps! So jealous


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You lucky bastard


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Bea said:


> Hey guys. Semi-newbie here.
> 
> Here's me:


i love all that junk in the trunk


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Shaved the head...


----------



## RKO920

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









It was a long night...









a random close up.... ( my earrings are not even close to being that big)


----------



## Vic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Link didn't work.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=270891&id=100000204937288


The other link didn't work here's a recent pic.


----------



## Steve Awesome

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









:lmao


----------



## Crazian

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Justin Bieber?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao @ everyone hitting and repping the new girl. Hey DC, how was Crazy Carolina?


----------



## Steve Awesome

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Crazian said:


> Justin Bieber?


I take that as a compliment seeing as a lot of girls find him cute


----------



## Barry_Darsow

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



The_Showstopper said:


> Chelsea FC staff xmas party. Me on the right with Lampsy and a mate.


So jealous....





that you are friends with Louie Anderson!


----------



## Bea

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch said:


> i love all that junk in the trunk


Not much in there tbh. :lmao


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*






I'm acting like a complete goofball, as usual.


----------



## JDawg™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









2 weekends ago. On the right, haha.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Ahh this thread is so wide now, lol. Anyways fun nature pictures from a few months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (lol, Oh my god McQueen you seriously are McLovin!)


I'm in love. 

Wait what? You mean -Mystery-?


----------



## Craig

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Um...



Spoiler: semi-large pic















Why am I licking a picture of Robert Pattinson on the nipple?

The can of beer in my hand tells the story...

The friend that took this video also took a 12 minute video of me after this that shall never, ever, ever, ever see the light of day hopefully because there's plenty of blackmail material there.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It's a good look Craig. :side:


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I feel bad for you, actually.  Jacob is so much better than Edward. :side:


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I chose the Man in Black over Jacob...

I like smoke.


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Craig I love your craziness. :lmao


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> I'm in love.
> 
> Wait what? You mean -Mystery-?


lol, I love you too McQueen  Yup I meant Mystery, there's too many other wrestling trolls that start with M on here!


----------



## X-Pensive Wino

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

One from today at a nephews birthday party.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Should I get a cartilage piercing or no?


----------



## bradk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

From 2008


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

A few pics from my 4th of July party last weekend... as you can see... it was a fucking wild one, let me tell you.

Me firing off a roman candle... not sure what Shawn is doing to my right...









Vodka shots with my friend Gerad... this was only the beginning.









I think I was dancing here... or trying to... 









Boys and girls... when your face looks like mine in this pic... it is SERIOUSLY time to stop drinking. Like... throw-the-fucking-bottle-over-the-fence time to stop. 









Jumping in the pool with my clothes still on. But at this point, I really didn't fucking care anymore. 









YAY AMERICA! WE KICK ASS!










It was a fun evening to say the very least.


----------



## Gin

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You look...sort of drunk.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cerbs said:


> A few pics from my 4th of July party last weekend... as you can see... it was a fucking wild one, let me tell you.
> 
> Me firing off a roman candle... not sure what Shawn is doing to my right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vodka shots with my friend Gerad... this was only the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I was dancing here... or trying to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boys and girls... when your face looks like mine in this pic... it is SERIOUSLY time to stop drinking. Like... throw-the-fucking-bottle-over-the-fence time to stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jumping in the pool with my clothes still on. But at this point, I really didn't fucking care anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY AMERICA! WE KICK ASS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a fun evening to say the very least.


An American supporting the Montreal Canadiens. You make me proud!!

God Bless America! :faint:


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I bet Cerbs doesn't even know who Sir Patrick is.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah I definitely have no idea who Patrick Roy is. And my Dallas Stars certainly did not beat him in the Stanley Cup semi-finals when he played for Colorado. 

I think McQueen's still butt hurt about my Stars leaving Minnesota for a better city.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

No, but I have some friends who are still bitter about that. That was before I moved to Minnesota.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Christ, McQueen you actually moved to Minnesota intentionally?

That 4th looked pretty fun Cerbs. Vodka is only good in controlled environments. Unless spreading chaos and evil is your thing of course.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

............


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



MrMister said:


> Christ, McQueen you actually moved to Minnesota intentionally?


Well, no not exactly. I was still a minor when I moved here but its my fault I still live here. Its not so bad except in Jan-Feb.


----------



## Eek

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me back in March, I think.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> Well, no not exactly. I was still a minor when I moved here but its my fault I still live here. Its not so bad except in Jan-Feb.


Just f'n with ya dude. Summers gotta be nice up there I would think.


----------



## HelmsFan42

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cerbs said:


> Yeah I definitely have no idea who Patrick Roy is. And my Dallas Stars certainly did not beat him in the Stanley Cup semi-finals when he played for Colorado.
> 
> I think McQueen's still butt hurt about my Stars leaving Minnesota for a better city.


Speaking of the Stars, your beloved Modano had better not sign with the Wings. I will be slightly disappointed.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm shocked Modano still plays. Haven't payed attention to hockey since I moved to Austin.


----------



## HelmsFan42

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



MrMister said:


> I'm shocked Modano still plays. Haven't payed attention to hockey since I moved to Austin.


Me as well. I thought he retired the past year until about halfway through the season I realized he still played on the 4th line.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me... like a few minutes ago. 









Me and Kratos, bitches! 

Now, to make some jealous... WAAAPAAH!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Dude you kinda look like Kratos. You need scream out ARES!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You look badass, Dubya.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

......


----------



## Crazian

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me about a month ago...








.


Oh, and WCW Rules, you're definitely badass.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Looking fresh, Crazy Asian.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Thinking of changing my name to "Crazrab"

:hmm:


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao Sheik

I liked the send off The Wild gave Modano in Minnesota this spring but yeah its up to him I suppose. I'd prefer he goes somewhere other than the Wings if he does come back but whatever.


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










A new tattoo, nothing special as far as design.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Probably gonna grow the beard back, but at least keep it trimmed.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Mystery you look SO much better without the beard! You shouldn't grow it back


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cerbs said:


> Yeah I definitely have no idea who Patrick Roy is. And my Dallas Stars certainly did not beat him in the Stanley Cup semi-finals when he played for Colorado.
> 
> I think McQueen's still butt hurt about my Stars leaving Minnesota for a better city.


You make me so proud! <3

Take that MCQUEEN!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Mystery you look SO much better without the beard! You shouldn't grow it back


The beard got such a mix response from the people I know. Some liked it and others hated it. I don't know, I just had a falling out with this chick and I'm just tempted to going back to looking like a scumbag who just doesn't care.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



-Mystery- said:


> The beard got such a mix response from the people I know. Some liked it and others hated it. I don't know, I just had a falling out with this chick and I'm just tempted to going back to looking like a scumbag who just doesn't care.


Quit stealin' my angle bro!


----------



## Jambofish

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










A pic of me posing which my sister photographed! I used it on posters for advertising drum lessons!


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I was disappointed this had no food based humour to it.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Product Placement


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Here's me posing with my Bruins and Cetlics caps. I left my Red Sox's cap at home, so that one will have to wait.


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



PF69 said:


> Here's me posing with my Bruins and Cetlics caps. I left my Red Sox's cap at home, so that one will have to wait.


Damn shame you left your Red Sox cap at home. I rarely wear a hat, but I own every variation of the Red Sox fitted.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Near said:


> Damn shame you left your Red Sox cap at home.


Yeah, I know. I'll eventually get a pic of me in my Red Sox's cap within the next few days.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Someone asked me to post in here more so here I am, you should feel special.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Special in the crotch area?

You tease.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

McQueen, get it back in your pants son.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It never left my pants Nick.


----------



## Hazzard

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Deleted


----------



## Craig

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Myself and a few friends at EL MUSIC FESTIVAL!!! This being on the Thursday when we were all still somewhat sober....









(Me at the back looking.... odd.)


Shame my camera broke, I had hundreds of great photos... I wanted to show the size of the group of us that were all together for it :lmao.

I GOT A FUCKING HIGH FIVE OFF JAY-Z!


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Did he call you Big Pimpin' Craig?


----------



## Craig

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> Did he call you Big Pimpin' Craig?


No sadly, he did however get girls to take their tops off just by pointing at them...

I wish I had his power.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

As do we all young giant, as do we all.

Backlund possesses such a power BTW.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

disappointed at the lack of talented birds in your pic Craig. no Taylor, Fallon or any of the others. just disappointing


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

the Taylor candle still burns, still the only reason to go to scotland (shit loads of offence Andy and CRAIG)


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

aisde from Taylor, Andy is the only other reason i'd set foot in Scotland.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

But they have Sheep there Nick.

Sheep.


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Someone asked me to post in here more so here I am, you should feel special.


And I'm glad you fulfilled my deepest, darkest fantasies. =P


----------



## Craig

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


> disappointed at the lack of talented birds in your pic Craig. no Taylor, Fallon or any of the others. just disappointing


Well at that exact moment -

Taylor was passed out in her tent (It was 8pm..... she'd downed a half bottle of vodka in 20 minutes).

Fallon was in another tent getting HIGH.

Jodie was sitting in her house waiting on a bus to the campsite for the next day

and Ellen's pregnant so wasn't there.

And have another photo!










Sadly those are the only semi-good photos of me at T In The Park at the moment due to everyone else being pussies who refused to get out of their tent due to just a bit of major flooding, gale force winds and flying tent action.


----------



## Steve Awesome

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

YASSS! T IN THE FUCKING PARK!!!


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Craig pics seem like foreshadowing to a real life version of Trainspotting.


----------



## Craig

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> Craig pics seem like foreshadowing to a real life version of Trainspotting.


Well that photo there is a foreshadowing of me losing that group of friends during FAITHLESS thanks to being kicked in the balls by a drunken 40 year old overweight woman for refusing to put her on my shoulders... I was just standing (well jumping) around to God Is A DJ and I suddenly hear "Those are wide shoulders" then 5 seconds later "Those are nice wide shoulders, once I could fit my legs on", I turn around to be faced by this.... thing "Let me up on your shoulders ay pal? I can't see 'cause your so tall." "Nah sorry I'm wanting to jump about, sorry!" "Oh 'moan!" "Nah I'm really sorry but I have a messed up knee, feel free to chop my feet off if you want to see over me though" a minute of shouting later I was on the floor and damn near stampeded, got to my feet and the group of friends had moved forward and I couldn't see them.

Fat bitch.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Maybe i'm glad i'm not a huge guy after all haha.


----------



## dele3344

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It has its perks. Like when a person gets in your face at a party and all you have to say is "You don't wanna do that" to make them go away.


----------



## Jambofish

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Tenacious.C. said:


> I was disappointed this had no food based humour to it.


Some of the shakers are egg-shaped. Does that count?


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

......


----------



## TheBandisBack

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










One of many from my facebook. My boy Devin behind me.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










A belt my friend made from lino, cardboard, metal paper fasteners and a shit load of masking tape and glue.


----------



## Kim100

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^^^^^ It actually looks better than a lot of the Indy pro wrestling belts lol.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



TheBandisBack said:


> One of many from my facebook. My boy Devin behind me.


What's that on his back? Is he really dirty or just a hairy guy?


----------



## TheBandisBack

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Samee said:


> What's that on his back? Is he really dirty or just a hairy guy?


It's a tattoo bra. http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=548605570&ref=ts

He's the biggest try hard friend I have, but the girls love him none the less.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The face you're making in that picture suggests someone shit their pants downwind of you.

Or that it was just really bright out.


----------



## MDizzle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Rob Terry and I at the Meet and Greet before the TNA Live show tonight in LaPorte, Indiana. Cool guy.


----------



## Punk_4_Life

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CZW4Life said:


> Rob Terry and I at the Meet and Greet before the TNA Live show tonight in LaPorte, Indiana. Cool guy.


damn, Terry's ripped. He's looking at you like, wtf is this guy? lol


----------



## RKO920

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

last weekend..

















SHOT


----------



## MDizzle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Punk_4_Life said:


> damn, Terry's ripped. He's looking at you like, wtf is this guy? lol


LOL yeah, Terry is a cool dude in person. I saw that he was flexing in the pictures he was getting with the fans so I couldn't resist showing off my ... erm ... guns :sad:

But a couple cool side notes: I was at a TNA house show in Fort Wayne, IN on June 19th ... wearing my Tiger Mask at that one as well ... Terry, Anderson, and Jarrett all said thanks for driving all over the state to support TNA. Quite cool. And Don West gave me a shout out on the mic when he saw me in the crowd saying "Ladies and Gentlemen, you may not believe this but I'm standing next to Japanese Superstar Tiger Mask!" ... I got no pop


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Found this gem of a shirt the other day. Pumped to go back to good ole' Penn State.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CZW4Life said:


> Rob Terry and I at the Meet and Greet before the TNA Live show tonight in LaPorte, Indiana. Cool guy.


You should of asked him for a go on his tits.


----------



## TheBandisBack

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



-Mystery- said:


> Found this gem of a shirt the other day. Pumped to go back to good ole' Penn State.












Nice beard DJ.


----------



## burgertime

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me at a show with Bree Olson...


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

hey whats going on on that monitor


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

brilliant post. best post i've seen from a new member in years. 5 stars. welcome.


----------



## burgertime

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Oh whoops I should have probably photoshopped that out. I work in the porn industry and it was at a industry show. Funnily enough the doll she has in her hand was from an Aflac booth.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Share more photos of you with pornographic stars, this thread might be on the up.


----------



## burgertime

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

These aren't really stars but it'll do the trick I'm sure. This was at a show in San Fran...










At the same show this is Tia Tanaka:


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice display in the backround.


----------



## burgertime

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Am I going to need to delete those because of the nipple action?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

what is your job, if you don't mind me prying into your business? i'm fascinated.


----------



## burgertime

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I work for a company that mainly streams adult content. We are one of the bigger players in the field of the industry. They released a sex toy last year that works with porn. Basically we program content to work with this device. I am over the guys who program the content. We did a big push last year marketing wise and I was one of the guys who mainly dealt a lot with the media for the tech side. We aren't really doing too many shows this year outside of Vegas so I haven't gotten to travel as much.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Tia Tanaka you son of a bitch.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



burgertime said:


> I work for a company that mainly streams adult content. We are one of the bigger players in the field of the industry. They released a sex toy last year that works with porn. Basically we program content to work with this device. I am over the guys who program the content. We did a big push last year marketing wise and I was one of the guys who mainly dealt a lot with the media for the tech side. We aren't really doing too many shows this year outside of Vegas so I haven't gotten to travel as much.


Can you get me a freebie?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Can you get me a job?


----------



## burgertime

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Role Model said:


> what is your job, if you don't mind me prying into your business? i'm fascinated.


Is that Tori Black in your sig?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

get me a job please, i'll bring some English flavour to your current setup.


----------



## burgertime

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



WCW said:


> Can you get me a freebie?


Last year I could have. However we are working on a second generation device so beta units should be available around January.



McQueen said:


> Can you get me a job?


Ha well sadly in this economy we are on a hiring freeze though that looks to end soon.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I am also a big fan of the porn.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

do you know Evan 'the great' Stone?



burgertime said:


> Is that Tori Black in your sig?


it is indeed.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah, I know all about the economy.


----------



## burgertime

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Role Model said:


> get me a job please, i'll bring some English flavour to your current setup.


She is one of the few stars who are actually smoking hot in person. Although she threw a hissy fit a few months ago over a photo we used of her on our booth lol. She used to be a non exclusive star but now she is with some studio I can't think of and is very serious about her photos evidentially.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

how many of bigger name stars look like trash in real life? i'm thinking it's a scarily high percentage.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Who isn't so smoking hot then?


----------



## burgertime

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The one that I was not impressed with at all was Jenna Haze...she has about 30 pounds of make up on and still doesn't look that good. Lisa Ann is extremely nice and a great person but I think she looks better on film personally. I wouldn't say any of them are like ugly...but they just look better on camera with a few who just look smoking hot even off film Nina Hartley's age REALLY shows IRL.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

who's smoking hot off film then?

i'm going to stop interviewing soon, promise.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Meh, i'm not attracted to Jenna Haze anyways. Nice body, awful face.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Does Cody Lane look as filthy in person?

You have now jumped into my top 5 favourite people on the internet by the way (excluding female 'actresses').


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I still hope i'm on that list bro.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

as i said in another thread, you're the best new member this site has had since early 2008.


----------



## burgertime

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Role Model said:


> who's smoking hot off film then?
> 
> i'm going to stop interviewing soon, promise.


I'll just start a new thread you can ask me anything you like I'm pretty open about it.

Kayden Kross was just major hot...like should have been some type of legit model hot. I like more of the alt girls like Joanna Angel or Stoya but Kayden is just a perfect 10 in a very stereotypical way. In fact I was sitting beside her in a bar at the hotel in Miami I was staying at, I thought she was just some super hot rich chick staying there. Not realizing it was even her. Another one who is hard to stop staring at is Tera Patrick. Stoya is gorgeous IRL but that's just a personal preference I have for alt chicks.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Kayden looks like a girl who is so hot and she knows it.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Kayden Kross seems pretty much a legit awesome human being in every way judging by her twitter/formspring stuff, and her actual work.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> I still hope i'm on that list bro.


you know it, shouldn't have to ask.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I don't handle rejection well.


----------



## burgertime

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

new thread here:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/514028-questions-about-porn-industry.html#post8665642


----------



## Kim100

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me in my little sibling's room.


----------



## 619

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me and ma prom date. :









Another prom one:









Off to Turkeyyy! :









At a wedding the other day:


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kim100 said:


> Me in my little sibling's room.


Hey there.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Easy now David, take it easy.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Shhh, you're cramping my style.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Sorry but I can't have anyone else on this forum be even wierder/creepier than I am. I have a reputation to uphold.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I am in no way, shape, or form creepy.


----------



## Kim100

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

"We Clap It" was the weirdest poster I have seen so far lol. He wrote some sick stuff.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I only become weird and creepy once you get to know me.


----------



## Kim100

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I thought you said you were in no way, shape, or form creepy lol?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm a chronic liar too.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah man get your facts straight. Let your freak flag fly brotha.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

is that a euphemism?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Now you guys are just scaring the poor girl and just killing my momentum.


----------



## Kim100

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



-Mystery- said:


> I'm a chronic liar too.


O that's sad .


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Sorry man but its my duty to dish out e-cock blocks.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I only lie to protect those I care about.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Like when you told -blasko- he was sexy?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Exactly. Have you seen that kid with his shirt off? Not a pretty sight.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'd imagine he looks a lot like Jay Baruchel from She's Outta My League or whatever his name is.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## PWG Six

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kim100 said:


> Me in my little sibling's room.


Forget them baby, im a real man.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Goddamn it, you sons a bitches.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Its obvious Kim is already smitten with me so give it up Dave and PWG Six...


----------



## Kim100

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



PWG Six said:


> Forget them baby, im a real man.


I dont really like guys who spend more time looking at a mirror than I do lol.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That makes me perfect. My eyes hurt when ever I see a mirror.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm perfect then. 

Edit - You son of a bitch.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Mwahahahahahaha


----------



## Kim100

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I will pull a Triple H. Who has more power on these forums lol hahaha?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hard to say. We're both former mods.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah that is true. Headliner (aka Black Superman) said I was better though.

Which is sad Dave, really really sad.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I didn't do anything. :side:


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Neither did I but thats because that section was only busy when I was at work and Platt was always on. I did start doing a little more when I got added to WWE but that didn't last long. Modding TNA for that 2 month period with AMP was unbearable, and its even worse now.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I stickied a couple threads, that's it.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Not a whole lot to do in OW honestly. Sometime you close some thread some clown made or sticky stuff but thats about it. I think I issued one ban in that section in a span of 2 years (or how ever long I was mod).


----------



## Kim100

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Why would you want to be a mod, its just extra responsibility without getting paid, isnt it?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Basically. It was fun, I guess.

Now piss off Eric.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kim100 said:


> Why would you want to be a mod, its just extra responsibility without getting paid, isnt it?


you get a bigger private message box 

(i'm totally guessing, it's been so long since i didn't have power, i can't remember being a meer mortal)


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kim100 said:


> Why would you want to be a mod, its just extra responsibility without getting paid, isnt it?


I just came on here one day and was a mod. I didn't ask for it or anything and not too sad i'm not one anymore. Section I primarily modded was/is pretty low key. I did like the Red Bar better than the Gold one though.


----------



## Kim100

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Role Model said:


> you get a bigger private message box
> 
> (i'm totally guessing, it's been so long since i didn't have power, i can't remember being a* meer mortal*)


Now I feel like watching Mortal Kombat lol.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

then go watch it and save yourself from this thread.



McQueen said:


> I just came on here one day and was a mod. I didn't ask for it or anything and not too sad i'm not one anymore. Section I primarily modded was/is pretty low key. I did like the Red Bar better than the Gold one though.


Red is totally my colour, Blue never looked right.


----------



## Kim100

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> I just came on here one day and was a mod. I didn't ask for it or anything and not too sad i'm not one anymore. Section I primarily modded was/is pretty low key. I did like the Red Bar better than the Gold one though.


so can you like move up to the blue one that some people have?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

If I would/could have been a more active mod (my former job hours somewhat prevented this) I possibly could be a Super Mod by now if I really wanted to. Been on here longer than most of the current staff. I probably won't get modded again though since i'm lazy.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Role Model said:


> then go watch it and save yourself from this thread.


What are you trying to say?


----------



## Kim100

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I know, what is he trying to say lol???


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

woosh


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kim100 said:


> Me in my little sibling's room.


Melina, is that you?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nah Tarfu, she isn't ugly.

I'm going to find a sandy beach and write the name Kim in the sand as a tribute to this momentous day.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Really hope this doesn't bite us in the ass like with AMP.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

What about AMP?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Couple months ago some chick started posting pics, AMP was smitten, then it was revealed the girl was actually a male poster here.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

you really do take everything seriously don't you?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I tend to assume every "woman" on this forum is potentially a guy.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

i tend to assume every "man" on this forum is potentially a women. it's way more fun.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The secret is out!!!!!!


----------



## Bartman

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Craig said:


> Myself and a few friends at EL MUSIC FESTIVAL!!! This being on the Thursday when we were all still somewhat sober....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Me at the back looking.... odd.)
> 
> 
> Shame my camera broke, I had hundreds of great photos... I wanted to show the size of the group of us that were all together for it :lmao.
> 
> I GOT A FUCKING HIGH FIVE OFF JAY-Z!


TINTHEPAAAAARK


----------



## Kim100

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> I tend to assume every "woman" on this forum is potentially a guy.


^^^^^^ totally, like I have a bigger penis than the entire TNA roster (since they were talking about that in their thread) lol jk.

I will have to take a pic holding a sign greeting you guys or something like that next time I post a pic here lol.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I saw that thread and it made me laugh.

Make sure to include your phone number and send it to my PM Box. Or Headliner's, you might get made a mod.


----------



## Blasko

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



-Mystery- said:


> I only become weird and creepy once you get to know me.


 You jerked off to my sister.

Twice.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao

Any Pics young Jay?


----------



## Saint 17

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me during plumper times getting ready for a New Years party with a few friends. I'm all the way on the left in the Superman beanie and Captain America shirt. Such a fun night, such a fun...09 fatty night










And a pic taken in like...March?










Me trying to pull off "The Sheamus"


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Hajime No Blasko said:


> You jerked off to my sister.
> 
> Twice.


Now you're just talking nonsense. Although, your sister is kind of a cutie.


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kim100 said:


> I will pull a Triple H. Who has more power on these forums lol hahaha?


Me.



My new puppy that I'll get in 2 weeks....


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That puppy looks cute, what breed is it?


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Arsenal FC™ said:


> That puppy looks cute, what breed is it?


Alaskan Malamute. I've had 2 for the last 14 years. We lost the real Rajah a few months ago, we still have a 2 year old.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Oh, sorry to hear about that. Losing a dog is horrible, it's like losing a relative IMO.


----------



## Kim100

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That is a cute picture. Is that your daughter, or little sister?


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Call that husky 'Harris'.


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kim100 said:


> That is a cute picture. Is that your daughter, or little sister?


Ha, that's my youngest daughter. Here's the 2 of them.


----------



## stevefox1200

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










A face you can trust


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

D-FENS Jr.

I like it. You need the flat top though.


----------



## PWG Six

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^^^^^^ They look really cute and so does the puppy. 

O and nice picture Stevefox1200.


----------



## will94

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It's a crappy cell phone picture, but I now love this picture. Me and The American Dragon:


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Will I hate you for two reasons. The obvious jealousy and because THAT SHIRT IS FUCKING AWESOME!


----------



## will94

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> Will I hate you for two reasons. The obvious jealousy and because THAT SHIRT IS FUCKING AWESOME!


Haha, thanks Eric. I saw it online one day and had to have it.


----------



## giggs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



stevefox1200 said:


> A face you can trust


the caption fits perfectly with the picture.

you look like a good guy. the sort of guy that if he found a winning lottery ticket on the train, he wouldn't keep it for himself and get the winnings, no, you couldn't do that, you're too good a person. i admire you for that mate, i hope one day you get a winning lottery ticket, and you spend it on everything you ever wanted, the latest Armani suit, a porche a thai bride, anything you want!


----------



## 619

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

One of my bestest buddies and me at the prom. :










Waiting in the cafe at the Airport before leaving for our holiday. :










After a wedding party the other day.





















8*D


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



619 said:


> One of my bestest buddies *A girl I want to fuck* and me at the prom. :


Corrected it for you. 





Anyhow, seeing as I've got it up as my profile picture I thought I'd might as well post it in here:


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Honestly even if that is the case can you blame the guy?


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> Honestly even if that is the case can you blame the guy?


Nope, just playing.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

He's gonna use the "No, we're just friends" line but we know whats up.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> He's gonna use the "No, we're just friends" line but we know whats up.


Yup, his dick.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



619 said:


> One of my bestest buddies and me at the prom. :


Is she an amputee?


----------



## 619

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Shirley Crabtree said:


> Is she an amputee?


fpalm

I see what you mean, but no, she's not. :lmao


----------



## dondeluis

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Are you an amputee is a better question. I can clearly see her arm.


----------



## 619

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



dondeluis said:


> Are you an amputee is a better question. I can clearly see her arm.


-__-
Look just above her elbow - you can just see two of my knuckles. But I can promise you all; neither of us are amputees! :flip


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



619 said:


> -__-
> Look just above her elbow - you can just see two of my knuckles. But I can promise you all; neither of us are amputees! :flip


Yeah yeah yeah but the real question is - have you _penetrated_ her?


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Samee said:


> Yeah yeah yeah but the real question is - have you _penetrated_ her?


Look just below her vagina, you can just see two of his knuckles.


----------



## 619

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Samee said:


> Yeah yeah yeah but the real question is - have you _penetrated_ her?


:lmao
No, no I haven't. I haven't 'penetrated' her and neither of us are amputees. Any more questions anyone?...

Edit:


Shirley Crabtree said:


> Look just below her vagina, you can just see two of his knuckles.


Are you implying that her vagina is located in her armpit?


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



619 said:


> :lmao
> No, no I haven't. I haven't 'penetrated' her and neither of us are amputees. Any more questions anyone?...


Have you ever wanted to penetrate her with your amputated arm?


----------



## 619

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Samee said:


> Have you ever wanted to penetrate her with your amputated arm?


fpalm


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



619 said:


> fpalm


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



619 said:


> Any more questions anyone?...


Where are the nudes?


----------



## 619

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Shirley Crabtree said:


> Where are the nudes?


Mine or hers? I don't know which way you swing... :|

;D


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



619 said:


> Mine or hers? I don't know which way you swing... :|
> 
> ;D


Either would be fine, I'm guessing.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



619 said:


> Mine or hers? I don't know which way you swing... :|
> 
> ;D


That kind of talk belongs in the 'Losers hitting on Strangers' thread.


----------



## 619

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Shirley Crabtree said:


> That kind of talk belongs in the 'Losers hitting on Strangers' thread.





Shirley Crabtree said:


> Where are the nudes?


I rest my case. ;]


----------



## Saint 17

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

So when are one of you going to be amputated?


----------



## 21 - 1

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I didn't know conjoined twins went to proms.


----------



## Kim100

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I took these two a little while ago.


----------



## raw-monster

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice pictures. 

Anyways, the last page of this thread has been pretty weird lol.


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rajah said:


> Me.
> 
> 
> 
> My new puppy that I'll get in 2 weeks....


The little bugger has grown in teh last 7 days. He's now 8 weeks and we pick him up next weekend.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kim100 said:


> I took these two a little while ago.


Nice bed.


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Buddy Holly or Elvis Costello?


----------



## 21 - 1

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I gotta go with Buddy Holly. :lmao


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> Will I hate you for two reasons. The obvious jealousy and because THAT SHIRT IS FUCKING AWESOME!


I'm jealous of you because I can't read what's on the shirt and you can.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kim100 said:


> I took these two a little while ago.


Hey again


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kim100 said:


> I took these two a little while ago.


Hi. I'm Adam. I like commitment and long walks on dark streets.


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rajah said:


> The little bugger has grown in teh last 7 days. He's now 8 weeks and we pick him up next weekend.


Wait, the other one didn't die did it? I still remember the photo of it with it's head squished against the garden chair. Best photo ever in this thread ♥

That's so cute  you like these dogs don't you Raj?


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Richie said:


> Wait, the other one didn't die did it? I still remember the photo of it with it's head squished against the garden chair. Best photo ever in this thread ♥
> 
> That's so cute  you like these dogs don't you Raj?


Yeah, we've still got the one with her head against the chair. That's Jasmine, she's about 2 now. I've had Alaskan Malamutes for the last 13 years. I think they are great dogs.

We lost Rajah in May this year.










You mean this one?


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ah yeah, Rajah. You spoke heaps about that dog. Where'd you get the name?

YESS! I absolutely love dogs, i've had a collie/german shepherd and a collie/border collie, and we're looking at getting a golden retriever.

Dogs are treated like people in our house :|


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

They are in my house too. We got the names Rajah & Jasmine from the movie Alladin. We had a Simba as well that we lost a couple of years ago. Our new pup will be called Jacob. My wife is a Twilight fan and when out daughter Livinia was born in 2001 if she was a boy she would have been called Jacob. we've always liked the name and Twilight helped as well.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Real men have rottweilers ...







... and a border collie/Belgian shepherd cross.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Vintage Undertaker said:


> I gotta go with Buddy Holly. :lmao


OH OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH and you're Mary Tyler Moore....


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Richie said:


> Ah yeah, Rajah. You spoke heaps about that dog. Where'd you get the name?
> 
> YESS! I absolutely love dogs, i've had a collie/german shepherd and a collie/border collie, and we're looking at getting a golden retriever.
> 
> Dogs are treated like people in our house :|


We have a golden retriever puppy.

Absolutely beautiful dogs.


----------



## Richie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Golden Retrievers are beautiful. Placid and calm too.

Our Collie/Border Collie barks at one thing. Cats. The rest of the time she's got a fucking ball in her mouch asking to play


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

My malamute tries to play with our cat, but the cat is a grumpy old prick who just hisses and scrathes her. The cat will get a boot up it's ass if it hurts the puppy.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Just found this two pictures from a couple of years back on my old MySpace:


















What a twat I was.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kim100 said:


> I took these two a little while ago.


Hmmmmmm....


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Huganomics said:


> Hmmmmmm....












For the red rep rapeage it is about to receive from Skittle.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Samee said:


> For the red rep rapeage it is about to receive from Skittle.


:lmao


8*D


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

.....


----------



## sharpshooter1991

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










from a fancy dress party where me and a few mates went as teenage mutant ninja turtles (i think, was the last week of the year at uni so don't necessarily remember a great amount of it!).










random pic from a bbq










from a club last year


----------



## burgertime

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me in a shopping cart the other weekend:










I'm actually driving thank god there was no traffic:


----------



## burgertime

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Panther said:


> Buddy Holly or Elvis Costello?


More like K.D. Lang.


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



burgertime said:


> More like K.D. Lang.


You callin me a butch lesbian?:side:


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



sharpshooter1991 said:


> from a fancy dress party where me and a few mates went as teenage mutant ninja turtles (i think, was the last week of the year at uni so don't necessarily remember a great amount of it!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random pic from a bbq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from a club last year


Also, Kanye West here. I'm famous. a/s/l? roflcopter


----------



## burgertime

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Panther said:


> You callin me a butch lesbian?:side:



Lulz...well K.D. isn't so butch as she is boyish!


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Just took this:









Shaved head compensated with cap.


----------



## sharpshooter1991

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Panther said:


> Also, Kanye West here. I'm famous. a/s/l? roflcopter


haha. don't think so somehow  If you had to pick a famous person though, couldn't you have picked less of an idiot?


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Samee said:


> Just took this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaved head compensated with cap.


Will the real Slim Shady please stand up.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sheik said:


> Will the real Slim Shady please stand up.


Dont diss Eminem like that!!


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Dont diss Eminem like that!!


Pfffft, Eminem wishes he was brown.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sheik said:


> Clubbin in Ann Arbor with mah dude. That's me on the left.


You never told me you swung from the other side of the tree and batted for the other team. 

Not that it would have changed anything, but I'd like to have been in the know.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Emperor DC said:


> You never told me you swung from the other side of the tree and batted for the other team.
> 
> Not that it would have changed anything, but I'd like to have been in the know.


LOL, gay joke? Very funny.


----------



## Kim100

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rajah said:


> They are in my house too. We got the names Rajah & Jasmine from the movie Alladin. *We had a Simba as well that we lost a couple of years ago*. Our new pup will be called Jacob. My wife is a Twilight fan and when out daughter Livinia was born in 2001 if she was a boy she would have been called Jacob. we've always liked the name and Twilight helped as well.


I had a cat named Simba lol. My favorite pet ever. 



-Mystery- said:


> Hey again


Hey hommie lol. 



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Dont diss Eminem like that!!


Eminem is pretty awesome. I love his new song with Rihanna.

O and nice picture Sheik.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kim100 said:


> O and nice picture Sheik.


Yours aren't to shabby either.


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



sharpshooter1991 said:


> haha. don't think so somehow  If you had to pick a famous person though, couldn't you have picked less of an idiot?


Well, if there is one person cooler than me, that would be Pedobear. The FBI is looking for him right now so he has to lay low for a while. That dude is awesome. But hey, what do I know? I'm just Kanye West. And no one else.

So, you like Six Flags?


----------



## BambiKiller

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Kim100

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Panther said:


> Well, if there is one person cooler than me, that would be Pedobear. The FBI is looking for him right now so he has to lay low for a while. That dude is awesome. But hey, what do I know? *I'm just Kanye West*. And no one else.
> 
> So, you like Six Flags?


So you are the same Kanye West that ruined Taylor Swift's biggest moment ever lol?


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kim100 said:


> So you are the same Kanye West that ruined Taylor Swift's biggest moment ever lol?


Yup. It was staged though.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I just recently shaved my head a few days ago. Most people say I look cool with it but I will have to grow it back.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

dayum son ^


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



PF69 said:


> I just recently shaved my head a few days ago. Most people say I look cool with it but I will have to grow it back.


Don't remember you ever having hair to begin with. But I must say, it's very suiting.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I was watching the 7/29 edition of Impact...hence the expression on my face


----------



## Punk_4_Life

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Samee said:


> Just took this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaved head compensated with cap.


oh thank god you iz gangsta, now we can roll even more


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Amber B said:


> I was watching the 7/29 edition of Impact...hence the expression on my face


A facepalm would have been priceless.

My first attempt at a fauxhawk.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Amber B said:


> I was watching the 7/29 edition of Impact...hence the expression on my face


Who watches Impact with their hands in their pockets? :hmm:


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



GD™ said:


> Who watches Impact with their hands in their pockets? :hmm:


I know, people usually have a gun to their head or a vibrator in their pants.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Punk_4_Life said:


> oh thank god you iz gangsta, now we can roll even more


Aha. Trust me, I'm not 'gangsta'. I usually have a mop-head but got my head shaved for the first time ever this week and to compensate for it I'm borrowing one of my brother's hats. But yeah, I have accidentally accomplished the look of a 'gangsta'.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Rough night...or maybe it was a good one.


----------



## raw-monster

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

LMAO. I wonder what you were doing?


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



raw-monster said:


> LMAO. I wonder what you were doing?


Sleeping on an armchair with his jeans down. You know, as you do.


----------



## Bubba T

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I don't remember taking this picture.


----------



## Bubba T

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Panther said:


>


Holy fucking shit.


----------



## CoRyP2008

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Myself and original Guns N Roses drummer Steven Adler...Not the best picture though, since I had to take it on my cell phone.


----------



## emanc93

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TheBandisBack

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

No....just no.


----------



## Barry_Darsow

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

No buffer seat? 

That just aint right...


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

How long you've had glasses for Bubba?


----------



## Bubba T

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Virtually my entire life. I usually don't wear them when I'm in pictures though.


----------



## Nocturnal

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










One of the few(4) pictures that aren't stuck on my old hard drive.


----------



## Hiplop

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









By hiploptechhelp at 2010-08-20








By hiploptechhelp at 2010-08-20


My Dog who has recently escaped


----------



## TCE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Well this is me, yep I'm 22 years old and joined here 8 years ago ( I was 13 ) haha. 

This is me now:


----------



## 619

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



TCE said:


> Well this is me, yep I'm 22 years old and joined here 8 years ago ( I was 13 ) haha.


You are officially the oldest forum member I know of, and I love how it affects your stats!.:



> Join Date: 06-29-2002
> Total Posts: 80 (*0.03 posts per day*)


How long were you actually active for and what made you return now?!


----------



## just1988

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

One of my favourite pics at the moment, I'm on the top row, 2nd from the right.










Me (on the left) with my centre-halfs for this season, post sports awards.










and to balance things out, me on 'school boy' social, on the left.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

In my dorm room...


----------



## Mizamania

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

well this is me


----------



## Hotdiggity11

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Mizamania said:


> well this is me





You fit right in with your clothes lol.


----------



## vanderhevel

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

i only see a cup, what am i supposed to be looking at?


----------



## vanderhevel

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

here's me a week ago


----------



## MKC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










...guess who's been on Rita


----------



## BambiKiller

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I get bored easy so I paint my face. All from my phone.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The latest camspam from my mirror...



















^ With my friend Rachel before going out on Saturday night.










^ My new Blackberry. <3


----------



## BambiKiller

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice pics Ash


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Thanks!


----------



## TCE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



619 said:


> You are officially the oldest forum member I know of, and I love how it affects your stats!.:
> 
> 
> 
> How long were you actually active for and what made you return now?!


Lol I was never really active to be honest. I posted a little in 2002. Because I grew out of wrestling and watch MMA now. I remember being on a some wrestling boards when I was a kid, and tried this one and managed to log in. Lol thanks for the welcome back bro.


----------



## TCE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



MKC said:


> ...guess who's been on Rita


I've also been on that ride a couple times, its great, launches you off pretty fast.


----------



## MKC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



TCE said:


> I've also been on that ride a couple times, its great, launches you off pretty fast.


0-60 in 2.8 seconds...

You been on 13 yet? that was pretty funky.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> The latest camspam from my mirror...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ With my friend Rachel before going out on Saturday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ My new Blackberry. <3


8.5/10






shit wrong tread


----------



## sharpshooter1991

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



MKC said:


> ...guess who's been on Rita


I love that ride, oblivion is still my favourite though


----------



## TCE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



MKC said:


> 0-60 in 2.8 seconds...
> 
> You been on 13 yet? that was pretty funky.


Nope is that new? Haven't been there for a few years now.


----------



## TCE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



sharpshooter1991 said:


> I love that ride, oblivion is still my favourite though


Oh yes the Oblivion, what a ride that is. Been on quite a few times, my favourite to. I always hold my breath going down it, can't help it. Also like the Air. the Nemesis and Corkscrew are okay. Whats that rollercoaster called as you walk in? Went on it once, was fun, it had spinning carts.


----------



## TCE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Out of curiosity, has anyone ever played Rollercoaster Tycoon 1 or 2 on PC? Number 3 wasn't very good I thought. And has anyone ever been to the theme park with the Pepsi Max? If so, whats it like?


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Had to get a shot in my Ric Flair shirt!

WOOOOOO!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

THE SHEIKUATION


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ same thing i thot when i saw that pic


----------



## X-Pensive Wino

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

A couple from a few years back that i just discovered.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> 8.5/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shit wrong tread


Hahaha new levels of WF pervyness.


----------



## BambiKiller

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me looking a complete mess.


----------



## Batman

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









my cat when she was first born










and this was i think 7 weeks. shes almost six months now


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

How dare you weaken my hardened core with kitten pictures...


----------



## Batman

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao you cant deny her cuteness


----------



## Kim100

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me lol.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hey by the way I need a nurse.


----------



## Kim100

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Lol. Whats wrong with you?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Lets just say everything. I just had to say it before -Mystery- catches on.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao


----------



## Kim100

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^^^^ I agree.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah i'm here to be laughed at. Good times.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

My bad my dude. 


Lets hug it out, bitch.


----------



## Kim100

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hey, atleast you can take a joke, right. Thats always a plus.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm not mad at all. :lmao

You'd be impressed if I was as Jersey Shore guido as GD is.


----------



## Kim100

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

O totally lol. Did you and GD hug it out yet?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

If they were to hug it out McQueen would draw wood.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Naturally. Don't act like you'd be any different.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

We should all hug it out, bitch.... more often imo. :$


Also Josh, my cat totally would wreck yours.










He goes by the name Bubba. Dayum it feels good to be a gangsta.


----------



## Kim100

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Bromance?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Sticksy prefers the term Homomance.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Its e-bromance. We have e-tea parties once a week.


----------



## raw-monster

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kim100 said:


> Me lol.


Niceeeeeeeeeeeee.



O and watch what you say guys. You know that LoneShark is always lurking around.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

And....?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Think that dudes hormones were beginning to flare up so he tried to hide it and put the spotlight on LoneShark.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> Sticksy prefers the term Homomance.


i don't want anything to do with that term McQueen. Not that theres anything wrong with it.


----------



## TheBandisBack

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Shittered at a theme night party with my buddy Warren. Stay Classy

Two of the biggest pussy slayers this city has ever seen.


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

you guys make a cute couple.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

How the fuck did I miss Kim posting a pic?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Get in the game bitch!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It was a long night, man.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Jay must have came over to cuddle.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I wish he would have. Poor guy just disappoints me.

He had a hilarious falling out with his girlfriend though.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Details. :lmao


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/profile.php?id=1830490802&v=wall&story_fbid=110903962297337

So much lulz there.


----------



## jack232

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Just remember - woe to him who doesn't know how to wear his mask, be he king or Pope! The hardest thing to hide is something that is not there.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kim100 said:


> Me lol.


Wanna be my Snooki?


----------



## TheBandisBack

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










So according to your logic, my friend Chris here must be 5'3.

LOL.


Dude, girls don't care if you watch wrestling when you look as good as I do.

It's you that's holding you back, not wrestling. It's just a television show I have happened to love since I was 2 years old.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



TheBandisBack said:


> So according to your logic, my friend Chris here must be 5'3.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> 
> Dude, girls don't care if you watch wrestling when you look as good as I do.
> 
> It's you that's holding you back, not wrestling. It's just a television show I have happened to love since I was 2 years old.


Is that a dirty sanchez on your face? brooo


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

......


----------



## Cre5po

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

No idea what's up with the combover but I don't have many pictures

Yeah I'm aware most will be like "Ghey" or "Emo" or "Girl with a bathroom shot" but yeah I'm mildly agoraphobic, chances of you seeing a shot of me with "friends" is pretty much nil as I have none.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Go for the wavy long hair and earring, I see sort of a resemblance tbh.


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

There, all the MyBandIsback (or whatever his name is) related spam has been removed.

My new pup is getting along well with my other dog. She now has something to eat.


----------



## Hiplop

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rajah said:


> There, all the MyBandIsback (or whatever his name is) related spam has been removed.
> 
> My new pup is getting along well with my other dog. She now has something to eat.


:lmao reminds me of when i first got my second dog


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

..........


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rockhead said:


> Go for the wavy long hair and earring, I see sort of a resemblance tbh.


Tommy the Green Ranger pops to mind first.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

DJ GUU in THE MIXXX... BEAT DAT BEAT UP!!


----------



## Bubba T

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

At the State Fair....


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










On the right.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Bubba how much are the State Fair tickets this year? I'm probably going this weekend.


----------



## Bubba T

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> Bubba how much are the State Fair tickets this year? I'm probably going this weekend.


11 dollars at the door.


----------



## MKC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Felt like a change so shaved it all off...


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Desmond Wolfe?


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



AlcoholicA LFC said:


> Desmond Wolfe?


Fuck! You beat me to it. :lmao


----------



## MKC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



The Sheikuation™ said:


> Fuck! You beat me to it. :lmao


Actually no, but I see it now lol.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

What you mean NO? lol


----------



## MKC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Coincidence


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Just a random shot from today's game...


----------



## Nuski

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



MKC said:


> Felt like a change so shaved it all off...


Nigel? Is that you?


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

lol! Oh my god, you seriously do look just like Nigel McGuinness!


----------



## MKC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

If you say so


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

lol, it's not a bad thing but you seriously do look just like him


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

CM WOWW has spoken.

It's official buddy, live with it.


----------



## MKC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



The Sheikuation™ said:


> CM WOWW has spoken.
> 
> It's official buddy, live with it.


I'm sure I can lol.


----------



## paska

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Paska reporting in:










Super serious and stuff...


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Been here for years and never posted a pic of myself and all of my glory


----------



## burgertime

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I was trying to hoolahoop at my friends wedding reception. Clearly I'm not "hip" enough for it:


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Steve Awesome

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

walls looks a bit like Daniel Bryan


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I don't see it.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Neither do I, although we both do have a long jaw.


----------



## Hazzard

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me and my best friend Rachel again -










Blossom Hill White Zinfandel Rosé = the only wine worth drinking. <3

Yes I am an alcoholic.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> Me and my best friend Rachel again -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blossom Hill White Zinfandel Rosé = the only wine worth drinking. <3
> 
> *Yes I am an alcoholic*.


Your Irish!Aint we all!!


----------



## Hollywood Johnson

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me looking like the predator.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










idk


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Less Dave more Back to the Future next time.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> The latest camspam from my mirror...


Would fo sho fuck you in the butt, and yes if Rachel feels the need to join she can get it too.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

A couple of me and my roommate Pedro from a few days ago.


----------



## Kim100

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^^^ Pretty.

So now I finally know what Mystery looks like lol.

O and I really could never have guessed that that's how Hollywood Johnson looked like.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

To see pics of me with the TNA wrestlers, go to this thread!

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/total...eiks-tna-house-show-experience-9-11-10-a.html


----------



## Chuck Norris

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

<<<<<<<<<<<<<< thats me in my profile pic. There is plenty more on the internet if you guys are interested.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LipsLikeMorphine said:


> A couple of me and my roommate Pedro from a few days ago.


Very nice!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

On my birthday or so i would lead you to believe, you gullible fucks. i swear every bloke should just stop quoting pics of chicks and instead just say "blew my load jerking it to your picture, thanks."


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


> On my birthday or so i would lead you to believe, you gullible fucks. i swear every bloke should just stop quoting pics of chicks and instead just say "blew my load jerking it to your picture, thanks."


Did you hit your head when you fell from heaven? Because you seem a little slow.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BkB Hulk said:


> Did you hit your head when you fell from heaven? Because you seem a little slow.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Hollywood Johnson said:


> Me looking like the predator.


The hair looks a bit like Predator too. :side:


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


> On my birthday or so i would lead you to believe, you gullible fucks. i swear every bloke should just stop quoting pics of chicks and instead just say "blew my load jerking it to your picture, thanks."


I want a slice of that, cake looks nice too. xoxox


and YES for using the Gomez gif, i've been without that since my old computer dying. fuck you very much.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

it does indeed benny.

everyone needs to be witness to the Gomez gif at least once.


----------



## Flea4120

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It's been a while so I will post this picture from when I still had my hair


----------



## Chael Sonnen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

i think ur a cute girl sticksy


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me and 2 girls who i worked with me out in Greece...As you can guess it was the night of the World Cup Final!!


----------



## Hollywood Johnson

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



haribo said:


> The hair looks a bit like Predator too. :side:


Brilliant fella, i see what you did there. Pat on the back for you.

Love from your top fella, Hollywood Johnson.


----------



## Hiplop

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



burgertime said:


> I was trying to hoolahoop at my friends wedding reception. Clearly I'm not "hip" enough for it:


Victor Lucas.. is that you ? :hmm:


----------



## will94

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Taken at a Platinum Championship Wrestling show from this past weekend:


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Holy Shit Will you're Roderick Strong!!!!


----------



## will94

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> Holy Shit Will you're Roderick Strong!!!!


Shh, don't tell anybody. ROH doesn't like us to browse the "interwebz" anymore.

Strong was a cool guy really. Not very talkative but took the time to chat for a bit. I can't find my picture with Colt Cabana anywhere though, which makes me upset lol.


----------



## TheBandisBack

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Hey Yo.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Bored in class with a friend.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










I really don't know, it was an interesting night to say the least.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Mystery, you kinda got a Vinny Guadagnino thing going on mah dude


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

My beard is still cooler than -Mystery's- because it looks even trashier.


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*I'm joining the army on 30.6.12 and went there today. Got a bit of training while took some pics.*


----------



## Stojy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice sandals, bro.


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

haha thanks. other boots and shoes were fucked up from the mud I had to hike through so that was the only thing I had.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Another one from a game. I might have been slightly intoxicated heading to the game. :side:


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Here's a throw back from three or four years ago. I was going through my father's wedding photos and I figured why not. I will also post a newer one, and no, I wasn't very happy with that hair cut. A piece of advice, don't let your 13 year old sister cut your hair.


----------



## stevefox1200

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Time to nerd it up!!

Here is my costume for Fallcon in Minnestoa


----------



## endofdays89

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










^ Halloween Horror Nights in Florida the Friday before last. I had so much fun. 










^ With some of my friends on Saturday night!


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










My fiance took a picture after a pretty decent Harley ride to Michigan.


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









Enjoy.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^^^^ You just got laid, didnt you?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

LOL no not Dave.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

he didn't get laid unless he opened up his wallet and splashed out. Or McQueen was in town. either way.


----------



## raw-monster

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

This is random but if Mystery ever decides to change his name it should be to "Mister E".


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> LOL no not Dave.


Bastard. 

In all truth, I was talking to Blasko on Facebook hence my excitement.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That would do it.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I posted in here recently but I don't give a fuck, because I had a pretty epic night last night.














































... Can you guess why?


----------



## stevefox1200

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You got a new shirt?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Less Jericho more Rich Ward next time.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

No problem. 










... I actually had a 5 minute discussion with him about bananas.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao awesome. Nice way to call my bluff.


----------



## MovedManc

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

In Antigua 









Rocking a horseshoe moustache, for fun 









Back when I was little


----------



## Craig

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me in High Heels 10 sizes too small for me:










Me in bunny ears next to a guy who put a 4 foot hole in my wall (He plays rugby, he got pished he tackled someone through the wall into the toilet where I was shitting... yup)










Me lifting some random guy up because I was frustrated










And here's a dead fish that ended up in my bed:










Fun!


----------



## TheBandisBack

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










sitting down shittered wheeling this cassandra broad


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Near said:


>


James Franco called and wanted his face back. Gave him your number.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me just messing around a little.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Someone is going to make a comment that your hand should be five or six inches to the left. 

Might as well be me.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LipsLikeMorphine said:


> Me just messing around a little.


Sup.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> Someone is going to make a comment that your hand should be five or six inches to the left.
> 
> Might as well be me.


:lmao


Hey Morphine... how you doinnnnn


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> Someone is going to make a comment that your hand should be five or six inches to the left.
> 
> Might as well be me.


:lmao


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Took me a few seconds but I see what you did there.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah i'm a clever motherfucker. I'm just glad I beat Mystery to it.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yea, you are obviously trying to say that I need to use Shake Weight and work on my arm strength.


----------



## Barry_Darsow

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Tarfu said:


> James Franco called and wanted his face back. Gave him your number.


:lmao

My boy Daniel Desario from Freaks and Geeks!


----------



## raw-monster

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That was an awesome post. Has anyone seen Shake Weight for men lol?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah I want one.


----------



## Chuck Norris

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Cant you just use your dick?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> Someone is going to make a comment that your hand should be five or six inches to the left.
> 
> Might as well be me.


Sometimes I forget why I love you. Then you make posts like this and it just turns a shitty day into a brilliant one.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> Yeah i'm a clever motherfucker. I'm just glad I beat Mystery to it.


I would never say something so immature...

...nevermind, who am I trying to kid?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

her left or stage left McQueer? b/c to her left would just put it out of frame :side:


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










at first she was feeling me.










then she got drunk and tried to kick my ass.


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Somehow I've always pictured you as the pimp from True Romance. Good old avatar deception.


----------



## TBEffect

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









I am in the middle


----------



## raw-monster

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The fat guy looks like the brother from My name is Earl.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Here's a few form last night's all night studying for kinesiology with my buddy.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










me on the left. more than slightly intoxicated as per usual.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Sticksy the postman, always delivering the goods.


----------



## geraldinhio

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Going in for the kill......









Creeping in the Kanye glasses.









GROUP PHOTO ....don't have a clue who the fella on the right is ,i'm in the middle with the dc t shirt.









Graduation day ,i'm second to the left ,love this pic .My friend with the blonde got sick 2 seconds later as his facial expression suggests


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Jupiter said:


> Sticksy the postman, always delivering the goods.


you know it son.


----------



## raw-monster

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Why do people always do the peace signs in their picks. Its done way too much.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I generally throw up the wolfpac or the four horsemen.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

word life for me, never fails.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I prefer whip my cock out.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



TheBandisBack said:


> Shittered at a theme night party with my buddy Warren. Stay Classy
> 
> Two of the biggest pussy slayers this city has ever seen.





TheBandisBack said:


> So according to your logic, my friend Chris here must be 5'3.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> 
> Dude, girls don't care if you watch wrestling when you look as good as I do.
> 
> It's you that's holding you back, not wrestling. It's just a television show I have happened to love since I was 2 years old.


I've been going through this and saw these two posts. I do have to question whether they're the same people.


----------



## dR1

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Those pictures rofl.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rawlin67 said:


> at first she was feeling me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then she got drunk and tried to kick my ass.


Holy crap! Rawlin has a face! I don't think I should look directly at it..


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Mystery's beard is on par as looking trashy as mine.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> Mystery's beard is on par as looking trashy as mine.


I'm going for Joey Ryan sleaze, but with a beard instead of a mustache.

Some pics from the other night with my Penn State crew.


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rawlin67 said:


> at first she was feeling me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then she got drunk and tried to kick my ass.


Right now, I'm thinking Lawlin.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I cant wait to see slutty Halloween pics


----------



## TheBandisBack

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Post a couple before I take off.









Just another victim. Was drunk, won't put it on my record books. 









Long time friend Carmalita. Yes she does give great head.


----------



## Jordo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










He was a cool guy. I got to talk to him for like 3 minutes and wasn't rushed through the line. He came off as very humble and appreciative of his fans.


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Let me guess: he mentioned your haircut at some point and called you a cheap imitation.


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Tarfu said:


> Let me guess: he mentioned your haircut at some point and called you a cheap imitation.


Nope. He applauded me and admitted that there was someone more awesome then he is walking around on this earth.


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Icon™;9001980 said:


> Nope. He applauded me and admitted that there was someone more awesome then he is walking around on this earth.


Someone should notify Vince that there's an out-of-character superstar on the loose. It's dangerous to have them running around like that, people may find out the truth about wrestling (kayfabe is supposedly still alive, just like Elvis and 2Pac).

Also, that MITB case looks he threw it down a cliff or something.


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I know. He's a cool guy though.


----------



## Jordo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Icon™ said:


> Nope. He applauded me and admitted that there was someone more awesome then he is walking around on this earth.


Hhahahaha respect to him


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Damn right I was beetlejuice


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

More like Guidojuice.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



STUFF said:


> Damn right I was beetlejuice


you should have gone as STUFF


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ I watched Beetlejuice yesterday! Love the costume. 










I was Ms. Krueger!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

...didn't know Ms. Krueger had a donk.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









My team after we beat Chester-Warrington Uni 3-0 at their place.









Shirt and tie social









and the mandatory unflattering pic, where's Wally?​


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Heres one of me and the lads from Halloween!








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Crazian

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*











I'm Toad.


----------



## IJ

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Looking at these makes me want to have dressed up, I went to a party, nobody dressed up and it ended early for me at about 2 when I got a kickass headache :/


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

What a weak ass Mario, he doesn't even have a mustashe.


----------



## Crazian

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

He put his mustache after. We actually found a Yoshi and Goomba later in the night, which was totally awesome.


----------



## will94

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

In line with the team for pre-race invocation ceremonies for the NASCAR Truck Series race at Talladega this weekend (I'm the one by the truck):


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao @ the Mexican. That's great.

Looks like you didn't dress up at all though, Sheiky. :side:


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Come on bro, I was rocking my awesome Pope shades and my sick ass white jacket. I was The Sheikuation!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nah it looked like you were in a field full of grenades though....


oooooooh.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



DJ G-D said:


> Nah it looked like you were in a field full of grenades though....
> 
> 
> oooooooh.


You're crazy, that girl in the first pic is gorgeous. That's who I was dancing with all night.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

gorgeous is overstating it but she's not bad (although i'm way more into blonde, surfer types)


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sticksy said:


> gorgeous is overstating it but she's not bad (although i'm way more into blonde, surfer types)


Nah bro I'm not even just saying this in my defense or whatever, I thought the girl was seriously gorgeous. She's 50% Lebanese 50% White, and 5 foot 10 with a nice ass body. Pictures really do her no justice at all.

I'll send you a different pic of her, Sticksy.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Lebanon baby 

And for Halloween, I really wish I could go as JBL dressed up as a Mexican. Now THAT would be hilarious.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



redeadening said:


> Lebanon baby
> 
> And for Halloween, I really wish I could go as JBL dressed up as a Mexican. Now THAT would be hilarious.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## MKC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

A look into my life



















...ah, that explains the hangover.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

On ze train










Uhhh.. sightseeing


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm amazed you aren't at the movie theater Rock.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'll take one at a theater for ya


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Maybe one of these days i'll grace this thread with my averageness. I just need a decent pic of me taken.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Do you want me to post some of the pictures I've taken of you, Queeny? They're very flattering.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I thought I saw you on the neighbors roof, queer.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah, your neighbours on the other side were even worse. They said something about a lawsuit. I don't know.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









changed up my style at bit AND APPARENTLY MY MIRROR WAS DIRTY WHIL TAKING THE PICTURE SO CLEARING THAT UP BEFORE I GET COMMENTS ON THAT LOL...


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Why you flashing gang signs bro?


----------



## RKO920

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> Why you flashing gang signs bro?


Haha, it is not even like that. Doing that in a picture is like automatic thing lol. Everyone I talk to makes fun of me for it lol.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Some fine eating at Penn State.


----------



## IJ

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Gummy worms are delicious.


----------



## Hazzard

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It that gummy worms in yoghurt or ice cream?


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Two glasses of coke?

You fat bastard.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## TheBandisBack

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

My homie's and I reaction to SKittle when she walk's in the bar.








[/URL]


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hey there. My name is BkB Hulk, but my mum calls me Thunder.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Skittle, you look so... American. Take it as a compliment, I guess. :argh:


----------



## Barry_Darsow

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



TheBandisBack said:


> My homie's and I reaction to SKittle when she walk's in the bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


I think i'd be a little worried about that dude in the background if i were her.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Barry_Darsow said:


> I think i'd be a little worried about that dude in the background if i were her.


Is that bear Grylls on the right?


----------



## MKC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Rawr... etc


----------



## IJ

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

What's that dinosaur made out of? Doesn't look like legos.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Tarfu said:


> Skittle, you look so... American. Take it as a compliment, I guess. :argh:


What is that even supposed to mean, lol.

And it looks like the dinosaur is made out of cheetos but I've never seen blue or green cheetos so I have no idea


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

My buddy told me today that if I were to sit on the curb people would start throwing change at me. >__>


----------



## will94

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Meeting Brandon Saller (the drummer for Atreyu) after getting my ass kicked in the mosh pit during their show last weekend:


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## AshleyNL

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










I hate how I always look high in the pictures I take..:no:


----------



## vanderhevel

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









I'm on the right.


----------



## IJ

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Summer 2010 lurrvv


----------



## JerseyScottie

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

holy hell we got some babies on this site


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



JerseyScottie said:


> holy hell we got some babies on this site


take a seat over there


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



AshleyNL said:


> I hate how I always look high in the pictures I take..:no:


Hello 
:yum:
:yum:


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










\m/


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao


Taylor Gang?


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Wolfpac.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I think Sheik pasted his face into both of those pictures. The facial expression is exactly the same in both.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hahaha. It was taken by one of those photographer who randomly approaches you in the nightclub on the dance floor. I was drunk off a bottle of ciroc and he took 2 pictures, one right after the other.

Go on picturethiscity.com and check em out if you want...


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I look a wee bit different these days.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

A wee bit different?? I barely recognize you, lol. You look like you lost a lot of weight. Ohh and you cut your hair, you look a lot older now.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



-Mystery- said:


> My buddy told me today that if I were to sit on the curb people would start throwing change at me. >__>


I wouldn't... I need my change for the bus.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> A wee bit different?? I barely recognize you, lol. You look like you lost a lot of weight. Ohh and you cut your hair, you look a lot older now.


Indeed; more weight loss, hair cut, lip piercing, etc. Shit is good.

EDIT- Mystery you always look like something socially unacceptable; skinhead, homeless, child molester, etc. Goddamn. And I mean that in a good way. Nah<3.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Saturday night comes again...




























Good times.


----------



## AshleyNL

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^You dyed your hair! That color looks lovely on you.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ Aww thanks missy.  Yeah I was so bored of red... can't wait to have my natural colour back though!


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Just so everyone knows what i look like, btw that was at a party at my cousins christening thingy.... i wasn't enjoying myself.


----------



## AshleyNL

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> ^ Aww thanks missy.  Yeah I was so bored of red... can't wait to have my natural colour back though!


You're welcome. 

I can completely relate. I had blonde in my hair for a while, and while I loved it, at the end of the day...it just was not my natural color. And I love my natural color. lol


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

like OMG, i like love colouring my hair you know?. i don't like to change up my style like often though.


----------



## MKC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Cool t shirt!


----------



## MKC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Cool t shirt!


lol thanks.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Sooo drunk, at least I'm smiling and not making an ugly drunk face, lol.


----------



## Schultz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yes Skittle, of course that is you.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

For someone who doesn't like me you sure do spend a lot of time on here trying to get me to notice you, lol.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

posting drunk pics that don't include a dodgy drunk face should be illegal, it's the whole point, and you know it.


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

8-ball do you think Ashleigh Rose is posting FAKE pics too?


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

LOL, fake pic conspiracyzzzz


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> Saturday night comes again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good times.


I love your hair. The red hair suited you very well but brown is just as nice. It always looks shiny and fluffy. Damn you! :evil:


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Punk's Puppy said:


> posting drunk pics that don't include a dodgy drunk face should be illegal, it's the whole point, and you know it.


lol, Trust me that's how most of my drunk pictures come out. But those ones don't get posted on here because they're too embarrassing


----------



## Schultz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Lostfap said:


> 8-ball do you think Ashleigh Rose is posting FAKE pics too?


No, I don't. Skittle's a whole different kettle of fish though.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Skittle had 'CM Punk's Puppy' tattooed across her knuckles and PM'd me a picture, she's legit.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Punk's Puppy said:


> posting drunk pics that don't include a dodgy drunk face should be illegal, it's the whole point, and you know it.


Ask and you shall receive. From this past summer:










That large juice bottle in my hand has become my trademark. I fill half of it with vodka or gin, and leave half the juice in it. Pound the entire thing back. Tastes great and gets me retardedly drunk.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ahhh that's the drunkest face ever Spartan, lol.


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



8 Ball said:


> Yes Skittle, of course that is you.


I know, she's been posting pictures of that same girl for so long now! I almost believe it's her.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Meooow.... 

Some bitching going on in here!!

Any ways....Heres a friend of mine and me after finishing work & having a night cap in The Local


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rajah said:


> I know, she's been posting pictures of that same girl for so long now! I almost believe it's her.


lol, Shut up Rajah.  I geuss thanks for thinking I'm too hot to be posting here but I'm not like a model or anything, I'm just a poster like everyone else.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> lol, Shut up Rajah.  I geuss thanks for thinking I'm too hot to be posting here but _*I'm not like a model *_or anything, I'm just a poster like everyone else.



Coulda fooled me :yum:


----------



## Rajah

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> lol, Shut up Rajah.  I geuss thanks for thinking I'm too hot to be posting here but I'm not like a model or anything, I'm just a poster like everyone else.


I've always found you attractive. :sex

:lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

....


----------



## MKC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Someone say drunk pictures?










:lmao damn sexy!

and now for a serious pic.










Guitar Hero FTW!


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Just to make a complete fool of myself before fading into obscurity for another six months or so, wrestling promo pics from two days ago:



















Look for this sexy lad to start poppin' up on the indy scene one day.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You need a headband that says LAX is big shiny gold letters.


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You're not fooling anyone with those pics of Mike Quackenbush.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Spartanlax said:


> Just to make a complete fool of myself before fading into obscurity for another six months or so, wrestling promo pics from two days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look for this sexy lad to start poppin' up on the indy scene one day.


YOU'VE LOST SO MUCH WEIGHT

Make it to the indies, you'll make me proud.


----------



## Barry_Darsow

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Spartanlax said:


> Just to make a complete fool of myself before fading into obscurity for another six months or so, wrestling promo pics from two days ago:


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

More like:



















Quack called and wanted his gear back.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

LMFAO! You made my fucking day with that Quackenbush picture, holy shit. I'm actually training under him right now; definietly bringing printing out those pics side-by-side.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Completely random, but I went shopping today...










DON'T JUDGE ME.


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



-Mystery- said:


> Completely random, but I went shopping today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DON'T JUDGE ME.


Will that be all for you today sir?

Sorry. The repetivness of being a cashier can carry over into my non work life sometimes.


----------



## IJ

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Gatorade, Kool-Aid and Klondike is all a man needs in this world to survive.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Real question here is What would you do for a Klondike Bar?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Terrible, terrible things.

Best part was I spent less than $100 for all that nonsense. God bless Wal Mart.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I just hope that's toilet paper at the bottom of that cart because Chef Boyardee + Gatorade + Klodike doesn't seem like a great combo.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Agreed with KingCrash.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> Real question here is What would you do for a Klondike Bar?


:lmao that was my first thought when i saw that pic.


----------



## will94

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



-Mystery- said:


> Best part was I spent less than $100 for all that nonsense. God bless Wal Mart.


Glad we could assist. Thanks for shopping at Walmart and we'll see you next time! And no, that's not toilet paper under his cart, that's a 24 pack of Nestle water. Good god I've been working there too long when I can recognize packages like that.....

At IHOP after hanging with the friends and before getting a haircut and shaving the beard lol:


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That reminds me, i need to get a big thing of gatorade mix.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ewwww I hate Gatorade. Powerade is where it's at.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ they're exactly the same thing pretty much. flavors differ slightly (and Gatorade is better)


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Gatorade is much much better.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Agreed with Ashleigh Rose.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Fuck Gatorade. My Power comes from drinking the blood of small animals and children.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Powerade is much nicer!

Gatorade isnt really that big out here!


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That explains the four bars of rep.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah how did you get 11?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> Yeah how did you get 11?


Morons like you rep me for whatever reason.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You offering reacharounds for rep most likely.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> You offering reacharounds for rep most likely.


Sounds like wishful thinking on your part. Its okay McQueen, I know you want it.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nope.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

First time I ever got rejected by a woman. ^


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You seem like someone too cowardly to actually talk to women so yeah not surprised you'd feel that way.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> You seem like someone too cowardly to actually talk to women so yeah not surprised you'd feel that way.


Yeah you totally got me figured out McQueef. You are so good at figuring me out.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Its pretty easy to figure out the simple minded.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yep you da man bro


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



DJ G-D said:


> That explains the four bars of rep.


5 now that i saw the pic :side:


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LipsLikeMorphine said:


>


I'd comment on these but I'm afraid of getting raped by Skittle.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Looks like I wasn't careful enough:


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Pray tell what did you do to deserve this?


----------



## haribo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Samee said:


> Looks like I wasn't careful enough:


:lmao

Just re-post pics of Skittle. There's bound to be NSFW ones somewhere. Ball's in your court.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*Samee, stop the damn baiting/trolling.*


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LadyCroft said:


> *Samee, stop the damn baiting/trolling.*


I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## will94

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Got to meet Nonpoint and In This Moment last night at their show in Atlanta:


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Samee said:


> Looks like I wasn't careful enough:


:lmao


----------



## TheBandisBack

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

This one is dedicated to my no.1 fan... 

Misery Mysterey




















Playing bass with my band the GOAT's. 

Greatest of all times.


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Few pics

This is new










this was took back when i had just got back from the Miranda Concert










These next few was taken at the Wal-Mart months back like very many months back and sent right to the facebook


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

This is one of the quesitons my Philosophy professor put on our final:










I lol'd, but I'm still getting his ass fired.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It's obviously Terrorist-Laundry Man.

Actually Shiek you shall from now on be known as TLM Jr.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I knew you would especially enjoy it, fucker. :lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

TLM Jr has a certain ring to it.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

So that means you weren't the one to do it if C is correct?


----------



## MKC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










I'm awesome like that.


----------



## AshleyNL

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










I still stand by what I have previously stated. I always look high. Fucking hell..


----------



## Jordo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Taken at the works cristmas do am the one in the right hand corner


----------



## darnok

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*




This is the physical body my soul inhabits for the moment.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me and my new boyfriend  Awww


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Your boyfriend looks like Davey Richards.


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Your boyfriend looks like Davey Richards.


Nah, not enough intensity.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Your boyfriend looks like Davey Richards.


No he doesn't.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Heres a pic of Irish 2FM Dj Jenny Greene,My Miss's & Me from a gig Jenny Greene played in Cork Last week!


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










^ Sledding outside my house today! The snow has been very heavy here recently, I love it! Hope it stays for Christmas.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

How much Jameson was that after ye friggin _Northern_ Irish Hussy? 0_0


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cerbs said:


> How much Jameson was that after ye friggin _Northern_ Irish Hussy? 0_0


She won't be your friend if you keep telling her she's drunk! Leave her alone!!

Nice pic, Asheligh.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ Thank you!  And shut the fuck up Cerbs, lol. I don't even drink Jameson so thereeeee. I did however go and buy some wine a few hours after that pic was taken though, no joke.

At least you got my place of residence correct this time.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Wine? Aren't you a classy lady?  I love wine too! If I visit Ireland, we must drink some fine wine together.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Damn right! 8*D

I'm not actually a huge wine fan, the only stuff I drink is rosé! The rest of it just tastes like bitter piss to me. Lol.

Jägerbombs are more my thing. Mmmmm.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Make a ginwine. Get one of those daft little bottles of rosé and two shots of Gin, put it in the same glass and neck it. I got roped into doing them last weekend and I don't know if I've ever felt like more of a ****. I was well and truly guttered after about 6 of them though so w/e.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I like mojitos, personally. I don't give a fuck how it looks


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah, but ginwine tastes like rat piss.

Wouldn't have been so bad if they were actually good. Only reason I kept drinking them is because I'm an alcoholic and... well that's about it.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



~Fallen Angel~ said:


> She won't be your friend if you keep telling her she's drunk! Leave her alone!!
> 
> Nice pic, Asheligh.


I called her a drunk slut actually. But she knows I'm just kidding. 

And yeah, it's a nice pic. Makes me wish we had snow like that in Texas. Fuck, I don't even have a hill near my house to sled down. :sad:


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yes, I am aware that you're kidding but I must defend Ashleigh. 

Yeah, you'll get all the snow you want when you move to Canada. I'll get some huskies to pull your sled.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'd prefer a few moose to pull my sled because that's more Canadian. And what the hell, they look like reindeers on steroids too.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> Damn right! 8*D
> 
> I'm not actually a huge wine fan, the only stuff I drink is rosé! The rest of it just tastes like bitter piss to me. Lol.
> 
> Jägerbombs are more my thing. Mmmmm.


I like rosé wine a lot too. I'm pretty picky about red and white wine. I'll usually make sure the brand is good!

Jägerbombs are definitely awesome. I ended my night night on my birthday with those this year after drinking lots and lots of booze. I was so drunk, I was humiliating myself but it's all good.


----------



## Hiplop

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cerbs said:


> I called her a drunk slut actually. But she knows I'm just kidding.
> 
> And yeah, it's a nice pic. Makes me wish we had snow like that in Texas. Fuck, I don't even have a hill near my house to sled down. :sad:


i live on a mountain so i have a huge amount of snow and hills


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> Damn right! 8*D
> 
> I'm not actually a huge wine fan, the only stuff I drink is rosé! *The rest of it just tastes like bitter piss to me. Lol.*
> 
> Jägerbombs are more my thing. Mmmmm.


And you know what bitter piss tastes like how?


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I added vinegar to piss once and drank it, obviously.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

nothing you irish do surprises me.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



The Sheikuation™ said:


> This is one of the quesitons my Philosophy professor put on our final:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'd, but I'm still getting his ass fired.


You might get him fired but not before he fails your ass for taking a picture of his test. 



Tarfu said:


> Nah, not enough intensity.


Davey Richards can't make a face that doesn't show anger. People that have met him have told me that even though he might be acting really nice they still got the impression that he could kill them any second.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> I added vinegar to piss once and drank it, obviously.


well then


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me with Daddio










Scooby Doo at a fancy dress party, good god it was hot in there lol


----------



## Jordo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



HuskyHarris said:


> Me with Daddio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scooby Doo at a fancy dress party, good god it was hot in there lol


What pub is that


----------



## Jordo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



HuskyHarris said:


> Me with Daddio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scooby Doo at a fancy dress party, good god it was hot in there lol


What pub is that?


----------



## DB

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice to see people in Liverpool making an appearance on WF. Not that I'm really a scouser, I only go to uni in the city.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> I added vinegar to piss once and drank it, obviously.


Oh Obviously.....

@Sticksy... You realise not all irish are alcoholic midgets with foxy hair?


----------



## BIE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Well some of you know I went to Berlin in the summer as part of my uni work

Thought I would post some pics.










Me with Green Beer... Yes Green.










Drinking Mojitos on the tram with my friend Barbara.










Me touching some remains of the Wall.










I'M ON A BOAT... Drinking Beer...again










Behind me is the holocaust memorial.










I was there when England played SHIT against Germany... Thought I better dress the part.









Stole an afro.










Me with a bear.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me on the right.


----------



## AshleyNL

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









Haircut - I had six inches taken off. ...I am still unsure on whether or not I like it.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Got a haircut this week, usually I get really pissy after haircuts, but I like this one


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Christmas, son. Yeah, I dropped the beard.


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Figure I'd post a couple. Don't think I've posted any in here



















When I got my car back after it being in the shop for a couple weeks









May be hard to notice but someone drew on my face


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










^ Look at what my mum fucking got me for Christmas, LOL. She put it in my room as a surprise and it scared the crap out of me. I'm going to put it in the attic because it's creeping me out. 










^ With my niece Kiera on Christmas night!


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> ^ Look at what my mum fucking got me for Christmas, LOL. She put it in my room as a surprise and it scared the crap out of me. I'm going to put it in the attic because it's creeping me out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ With my niece Kiera on Christmas night!


:lmao That's very awesome! She put an almost naked Randy Orton in your room!


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I would totally rock that Orton stand-up. I would leave it right in the fucking living room so it creeped the living fuck out of everyone who came over.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I had a Rocky one like that. It was teh lulz.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I wasn't as excited about it as you all would probably imagine me to be.  I legit couldn't sleep with the thing staring at me, I had to put it on the floor, LOL.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> I wasn't as excited about it as you all would probably imagine me to be.  I legit couldn't sleep with the thing staring at me, I had to put it on the floor, LOL.


Well, do you find him good looking? :side:


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Of course I find him good looking! .... Maybe it could come in handy for some uses afterall. Aha.

Y'know, like throwing a fake party like in Home Alone, obviously.  Have Orton dancing around the Christmas tree and drinking beer via string!


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao I'll take it! I'll put him up as my next Christmas tree.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

NOOOO it's mine! I will learn to love it.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You will love it eventually, Ashleigh! It's funny! If not, give it to Cerbs and I! We'll take good care of it.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










me looking like a tool testing out the webcam built in on my brothers laptop.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

TOOL.

Nice sparkly shirt though.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

To be fair, you look like a tool all of the time.


----------



## Sickburn

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Just some random photos of me I had on my computer.

Just me









edit: deleted the other two, they were huge...? wtf.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I have to thank God for giving me my such beautiful looks.










Me and my cousin out drinking with friends.


----------



## giggs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

your cousin is gorgeous...

have you....?


----------



## Klebold

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



giggs said:


> your cousin is gorgeous...
> 
> have you....?


I also are curious. :hmm:


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ I'm with these pervs.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

you guys either need to 

a) get a girlfriend
b) watch some porn and become better acquainted with your right hand
c) consult a therapist or 
d) all of the above.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Shut up ***. You know I'm fuckin round.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

come at me bro.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

that smile and the fact that i'm imagining that pinky to be en route to a dr evil pose makes it funnier in my head


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Well I'm literally laughing my fucking ass off now.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That was pretty good.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao Marked for the infidel comment.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Sheik should trademark "Come at me, infidel". Class.


----------



## Klebold

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Just took some snaps for Facebook - thought I might put them in here to. 



CLICK the thumbnails to enlarge...

.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Klebold you fail at life.


----------



## Klebold

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Jealous much? 

Okay I admit I was wrong to think hot water wouldn't put fire out. Lets drop that issue thanks.

.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah i'm jealous of some fucking retarded kid who thinks hot water won't put out a fire.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Klebold said:


> Just took some snaps for Facebook - thought I might put them in here to.
> 
> 
> 
> CLICK the thumbnails to enlarge...
> 
> .


Why are your ribs poking out so much?


----------



## X-Pensive Wino

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BabyBoy said:


> Why are your ribs poking out so much?


I believe that's what happens when you live on a diet of nothing but semen.


----------



## couturecorpse

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



X-Pensive Trash said:


> I believe that's what happens when you live on a diet of nothing but semen.


we have a winner! klebold, try eating something (other than what was mentioned above) and changing the child rapist face. it might help you out in the long run.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Why do people take pictures holding a "sign" saying their name? It's to prove you're really the person behind the username, right?

I don't understand why it's ever necessary...


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Mostly women do it because women don't exist on the internet.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ Oh yes we do!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Well there are probably around 5 women on the entire internet. And most of them spend all their time on the OprahForums.com or shoeshopping.com


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

unconvinced, that wasn't the best argument for the case i've ever seen.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

http://www.oprah.com/community/community/tows/talkabout


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Well i'll be damned.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Lol, it's usually ugly kids, virgins, or both who claim 'there aren't any women on the internet.' hahaha, funny.


----------



## Klebold

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

New snaps:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ ahahahahahahahhahahahahahhaha :lmao


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I kinda saw a resemblance.


----------



## Superboy-Prime

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Klebold said:


> New snaps:


What the hell are you doing wearing sunglasses in the house while being half naked and looking like a goofy motherfucker?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Alex

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Klebold said:


> New snaps:


Please tell me you were dropped on your head as baby, because them pictures are fucking retarded.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Colosseum 2010


----------



## AskHimRef

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Ill + drunk = karaoke highjinx.










From same night, just not as drunk


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Intoxicated on New Years Eve.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me and a friend.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



-Mystery- said:


> Christmas, son. Yeah, I dropped the beard.


mystery you really, really look like noel gallagher


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

He looked cooler with the beard.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

nice Carona, Homicidal.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Myself, my partner and our boy, from a few months back.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That's one cute baby you have.


----------



## KeYiNdAbOx

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










My boy and I before a fashion show for a college association.










Pretty drunk with cousins on NYE..Don't remember most of this night, but who else does anyway lol


----------



## X-Pensive Wino

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



King Kenny said:


> That's one cute baby you have.


Thanks


----------



## vanderhevel

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Awful lot of ******* in here.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Mystery looked like a homeless serial killer with the beard and the bald head. I fucking loved it. Looks good shaven, broski.










Happy New Year to everyone from the forum's resident wrestler wanna-be.


----------



## The_Gizzame™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










About a year old when my head was shaved


----------



## Jimmy Darmody

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Is Pyro in this thread by any chance ?


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That question's just creepy bro.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Um...yeah.


----------



## Calvin22

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^^
sorry for saying this, but is that Jesus


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BOB88 said:


> Is Pyro in this thread by any chance ?


Yeah post #668 not sure which page though I'm not using forum defaults


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Oh my god I seriously didn't recognize Mystery without his beard of Spartan because of how skinny he is! It would be fun to do like a before and after picture topic where you post a picture from the year you signed up and then post a recent one










Because I know how much everyone loves pictures of me and my boyfriend.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Your Boyfriend looks exactly like a guy I used to work with who was in prison for doing meth.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Why is a booger hanging out of your nose?


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Your Boyfriend looks exactly like a guy I used to work with who was in prison for doing meth.


lol, Shut up my boyfriend doesn't look like a meth head! He's way too strong to be a meth head, they're like skinny and look like they're about to die.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

He looks a hell of a lot like the meth head I knew and he wasn't skinny either.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Meth heads are strong; how do you think they rob people for money to get more meth? They tweak, they hit the gym, they rob, and they tweak again. Rinse, repeat. Guidos are just meth heads without the meth.


----------



## Sledge.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I've run in some pretty rough circles in my life, and I'm pretty sure I've seen that guy in them...


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Chances are you know the same meth head as me Sledge.


----------



## Theproof

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Oh my god I seriously didn't recognize Mystery without his beard of Spartan because of how skinny he is! It would be fun to do like a before and after picture topic where you post a picture from the year you signed up and then post a recent one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I know how much everyone loves pictures of me and my boyfriend.


I find it hard to believe that a women this fine is on a wrestling forum.


----------



## Sledge.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Chances are you know the same meth head as me Sledge.


Here's a picture of us about to do some meth, with some bitches.


----------



## Sickburn

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


>


I think I just threw up a little bit. Yuk.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

She looks exactly as annoying as she comes off on here.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Spartanlax said:


> Guidos are just meth heads without the meth.


lol! I dunno maybe that is true, I've never known a meth head so maybe they are strong. The only time I've ever seen someone do meth was at a party like 3 years ago and Ogre from Revenge of the Nerds was smoking meth in my friend's bathroom, it was so crazy.



Theproof said:


> I find it hard to believe that a women this fine is on a wrestling forum.


lol, thanks  You have no idea how much I've heard this since I started posting on message boards like 5 years ago.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sledge. said:


> Here's a picture of us about to do some meth, with some bitches.


:lmao


----------



## Team Technical

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> lol, thanks  You have no idea how much I've heard this since I started posting on message boards like 5 years ago.


How many times have you heard, "Post a picture with you holding a piece of paper containing your username?


----------



## Captain - Charisma

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

This was when I was last in the states, just messing around with some friends.


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

nice pic Captain - Charisma


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Captain - Charisma

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Lostfap said:


> nice pic Captain - Charisma


Thankyou ^_^


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> The only time I've ever seen someone do meth was at a party like 3 years ago and *Ogre from Revenge of the Nerds was smoking meth in my friend's bathroom*, it was so crazy.


I spit water out at this. Holy shit, fucking amazing. We need to party together.

From my last night drinking/blazing for a while, I bring you two pictures. First, my "this is one where I look good so I need to share it with strangers on a wrestling message board" one:










And then, my obligatory "making a drunken fool of myself" one. Not as bad as it could have been, unfortunately:


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hash House in Vegas


----------



## obby

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



STUFF said:


> Yeah post #668 not sure which page though I'm not using forum defaults


Nope.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I like that pic Whatchugonnado. You look out of it

Here's a pic of me and my girl celebrating my birthday last year.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



bob2 said:


> Nope.


No? Are you related to Bob88, the guy who asked the question? What a coincidence we have here


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

hope you busted her ass Ass Buster


----------



## geraldinhio

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Captain - Charisma said:


> This was when I was last in the states, just messing around with some friends.


Holy shit ,you look so like Miley Cyrus.Nice pic.

Anyway here's a pic of the gang at my friends 18th ,i'm in the middle in the black t-shirt.I actually don't have a clue who that is on the far right :lmao










Edit :wise words Rush :lmao I'm gonna play this one cool man.
Graduation night ,me with the cheap bottle of wine when my hair was longer.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

All day, every day Rush. All day, every day.


----------



## MoveMent

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

According to your location your location you're in front of your computer holding your penis, is that how you cop when you aren't near your girlfriend, Ass Buster?


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

yeah, of course. Sometimes I'll actually try to pull another girl from time to time as I'm actually doing now with varied results.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Spartanlax said:


> I spit water out at this. Holy shit, fucking amazing. We need to party together.


I know! It was so crazy, and he was talking about how he was going to start a meth lab in Southern Illinois. I wonder if he's even still alive


----------



## MoveMent

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Would you be able to provide a graph showing how often you use each method with their respective success rate, Ass buster?


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It's all based on who I'm trying to meet really. Some girls just wanna screw and some girls you actually have to work for. You just gotta know how to pick them.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Spartanlax said:


> I spit water out at this. Holy shit, fucking amazing. We need to party together.
> 
> From my last night drinking/blazing for a while, I bring you two pictures. First, my "this is one where I look good so I need to share it with strangers on a wrestling message board" one:


Dude, do you pluck your eyebrows?!?!?!


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

No sir, just lookin' really weird in the picture. Trust me, when I saw it I was confused as well.


----------



## Red Flag

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










This one's from New Years.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The hair color is crazy. Who's the dude in the picture with you?


----------



## Sickburn

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Red Flag said:


> This one's from New Years.


One on the right looks like Malcolm from Malcolm in the middle...


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Red Flag, you were nice for spending New Years with your mom.


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## haribo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



geraldinhio said:


>


Looks like you four central guys have just become unstuck after being glued together by the face.


----------



## geraldinhio

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



haribo said:


> Looks like you four central guys have just become unstuck after being glued together by the face.


:lmao Kinda does actually ,thank god no one was glued to that mess on the far right.:lmao


----------



## Captain - Charisma

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Oh my god I seriously didn't recognize Mystery without his beard of Spartan because of how skinny he is! It would be fun to do like a before and after picture topic where you post a picture from the year you signed up and then post a recent one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I know how much everyone loves pictures of me and my boyfriend.


You gave me red rep for posting my pic in here :lmao blame god bitch, not me.

Just for you...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao Skittle's jealousy continues.


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

GET EM SKITTLE.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

No way is Snooki gonna start dissing on my Skittle.


----------



## geraldinhio

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

What a ledgend Skittle is .No bitch will come in here and steal her spotlight.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



GD said:


> :lmao Skittle's jealousy continues.


she's above all of us, what did you expect


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao


----------



## MoveMent

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The only way CM Skittle can win now is to post nudes


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



MoveMent said:


> The only way CM Skittle can win now is to post nudes


...of the other girl.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

or both of them, in the same picture.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



King Kenny said:


> or both of them, in the same picture.


Make-up sex is the best, after all.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Seb said:


> she's above all of us, what did you expect


oh sorry i forgot


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



geraldinhio said:


> What a ledgend Skittle is .No bitch will come in here and steal her spotlight.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Sledge.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Who is Skittles?


----------



## RKO920

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Pregaming before going clubbing on the Fort Lauderdale strip last month. good times. looks like I got a cut in the middle of my eye brows?? lol


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



geraldinhio said:


> What a ledgend Skittle is .No bitch will come in here and steal her spotlight.


There was one and her name was Catalanotto aka Forum B!tch. What a great gal.

Rose is a face though. But the kind that kicks the heel's ass every chance they get. Like Cena.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sledge. said:


> Who is Skittles?


She tastes the rainbow.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Panther said:


> Rose is a face though. But the kind that kicks the heel's ass every chance they get. Like Cena.


I thought I'd be compared to Melina's new gimmick since she's a crazy bitch now. I'm still a face though obviously, so I'll take Super Ashleigh over that. 

Back to camspam...










^ My friend Rachel and I with some toy swords at a pirate themed night recently. Why not.










^ A few nights ago before going out, Randy Orton trollin' in the background.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm glad to see that Randy Orton is doing well. Awesome hair! Also, I like your dress in the second picture a lot. You look cute like usual!


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



~Fallen Angel~ said:


> I'm glad to see that Randy Orton is doing well. Awesome hair! Also, I like your dress in the second picture a lot. You look cute like usual!


Aw thanks Gee! 

Yes, I am no longer afraid to sleep with the cardboard cutout thing staring at me, lol. I still think it's weird as hell though.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

IP got banned on tinypic (hilarious, I'm bad), imageshack kept freezing my firefox?







The last one is one of those add a caption to the picture, picture.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'd hit it based off the last picture. I would run up from behind you and grab you and bum rush you like Daniel Tosh did to Antoine Dodson.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Headliner said:


> IP got banned on tinypic (hilarious, I'm bad)


Please tell me this is because you were putting pictures of your dick on there because that would be beyond hilarious, lol.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BabyBoy said:


> I'd hit it based off the last picture. I would run up from behind you and grab you and bum rush you like Daniel Tosh did to Antoine Dodson.


Ya I wet myself at the last picture too. I'd like that btw. 


CM Skittle said:


> Please tell me this is because you were putting pictures of your dick on there because that would be beyond hilarious, lol.


Highly possible!


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Me and a few friends last weekend before we went to a fancy dress 30th!


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Fuck your Honda Civic.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Headliner said:


> The last one is one of those add a caption to the picture, picture.


"Bet you can't guess where my other hand is."


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Big Fat Sean said:


> Fuck your Honda Civic.


Ive a horse outside!!


----------



## Captain - Charisma

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> I thought I'd be compared to Melina's new gimmick since she's a crazy bitch now. I'm still a face though obviously, so I'll take Super Ashleigh over that.
> 
> Back to camspam...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ My friend Rachel and I with some toy swords at a pirate themed night recently. Why not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ A few nights ago before going out, Randy Orton trollin' in the background.


Very hot, just saying ^_^


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> Aw thanks Gee!
> 
> Yes, I am no longer afraid to sleep with the cardboard cutout thing staring at me, lol. I still think it's weird as hell though.


You're welcome! 

Haha! I'm glad you adjusted to the cardboard at least. It's the equivalent of a poster. See it that way!


----------



## Tony

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









nerdy asian boy by day..









Iron Man by night


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

nice bed and championship belt.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

you got don draper swag and go HAM


----------



## Hiplop

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

why don't you have bedsheets StraightEdgeJesus? :argh:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

look at his first pic.. the position of his one hand clearly tells you why there arent any sheets


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

he just finished ruining some squirting korean bitch's cunt so she's out washing his sheets.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

that isnt even a wrestling belt, its an award that was given to him by the girl for giving her a huge orgasm


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

wait a sec, he's got the belt. must have been 2 of them. both barney stinson and i say respect.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

besides we all know he is using that iron man mask to scope out the chicks


----------



## Crazian

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

thats why his glasses are over the mask


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> I thought I'd be compared to Melina's new gimmick since she's a crazy bitch now. I'm still a face though obviously, so I'll take Super Ashleigh over that.
> 
> Back to camspam...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ My friend Rachel and I with some toy swords at a pirate themed night recently. Why not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ A few nights ago before going out, Randy Orton trollin' in the background.


My future wife is fucking adorable.

I'm picture-advertised on a wrestling poster for the first time ever. Shitty little indy, but hey, I'm a mark for myself.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice bro. Can't wait for my first match in August-ish. Where'd ya train?


----------



## The Imperfect

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sheik said:


> Nice bro. Can't wait for my first match in August-ish. Where'd ya train?


damn when did you start training


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I start at the House of Truth in May Peter


----------



## The Imperfect

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sheik said:


> I start at the House of Truth in May Peter


psshh shilling out like $5000 eh?


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hell nah son. No where near that.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sheik said:


> Nice bro. Can't wait for my first match in August-ish. Where'd ya train?


Cool shit and good luck to ya. I trained in ECPW under Gino Caruso. There's a reason you've never heard of them/him. I still work for them but I'm currently training under Quackenbush and Castagnoli at CHIKARA's school. Its da bomb.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sheik said:


> I start at the House of Truth in May Peter


Really? That's so cool, a lot of kinda famous people trained there like Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black. Who is the trainer, Truth Martini?


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Really? That's so cool, a lot of kinda famous people trained there like Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black. Who is the trainer, Truth Martini?


Tyler Black never trained there, but yeah Truth Martini is the head trainer along with Petey Williams, Motor City Machine Guns, and many other former alumni and ROH guys.

Former alumni includes Alex Shelley, Jimmy Jacobs, Zach Gowen, D-Ray 3000, Eddie Venom and most all the indie workers in Michigan.


----------



## Don Draper

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That's cool that we have 2 aspiring wrestlers here I've always wondered if we had any. I hope you humble some people in your training Sheik, good luck to both of you guys!


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

If only I had better knees.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That would be so cool if Spartan and Sheik end up wrestling each other some day, it's like real life Rantsamania, lol.


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sheik said:


> Tyler Black never trained there, but yeah Truth Martini is the head trainer along with Petey Williams, Motor City Machine Guns, and many other former alumni and ROH guys.
> 
> Former alumni includes Alex Shelley, Jimmy Jacobs, *Zach Gowen*, D-Ray 3000, Eddie Venom and most all the indie workers in Michigan.


wow, going to this school must give you a leg up on the competition.

who sees what i'm putting down?


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Spartanlax said:


> Cool shit and good luck to ya. I trained in ECPW under Gino Caruso. There's a reason you've never heard of them/him. I still work for them but I'm currently training under Quackenbush and Castagnoli at CHIKARA's school. Its da bomb.


That's pretty fucking awesome man. Quack and King is where it's at. I'm definitely going to different schools in the near future after Truth's to get more notches under my belt. Chikara's Wrestle factory is on my list of considerations of course along with ROH's wrestling academy, Taz's new dojo, FCW, OVW etc... obviously hoping to go to Japan and train ASAP.

Good luck to ya too man. WCW Rules is also aspiring. Hope to keep up with each others journeys.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Iron Man by night


This is a meme waiting to happen.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> This is a meme waiting to happen.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Spartanlax said:


> My future wife is fucking adorable.
> 
> I'm picture-advertised on a wrestling poster for the first time ever. Shitty little indy, but hey, I'm a mark for myself.


I would fully support your relationship and expect an invitation to your wedding. 

It's very awesome that you wrestle! When did you start?


----------



## Hiplop

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

which one are you Spartanlax?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm "Jesse Wyman", Wyman's a family name and everyone's first name in it starts with 'J' (John, Jeff, Janet, etc) so I went with Jesse.. Also, just realized I put up the poster for the last show instead of the one coming up in February. Either way, I'm on it, so booya.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Jesse Wyman's gonna make you bleed like a broken hyman, brotha!


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Post the Feb one maybe I'll go check it out


----------



## Tony

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



We Are Legion said:


>


pretty cool XD


----------



## Captain - Charisma

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Here is the story to this pic, some dude was trying to pull me in a club, at first he seemed ok, but then he got a little pushy, I told him to do one in which he got all serious on me, I said a few things to him which made his own friends laugh at him, he responded to this by slapping me in the face, if you look close you can see the hand mark on my face, anyway I was really drunk so didn't feel anything, he got dragged out by the bouncers to mine and my friends stare.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Should've Falcon-punched him in the dick tbh.


----------



## Captain - Charisma

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



We Are Legion said:


> Should've Falcon-punched him in the dick tbh.


The ownage in front of all his friends was plenty.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You got the shit slapped out of you, and that's the expression you made? (huge lol at the facial expression)

Even if you were drunk you should of been able to understand the action of what happened.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

hhhhhooooooootttttttttttt.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Oh and the other chick seemed to have enough time to pose for a picture while you just got slapped.


----------



## Captain - Charisma

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Headliner said:


> Oh and the other chick seemed to have enough time to pose for a picture while you just got slapped.


Eh, I got slapped in the face, the bouncers came over and got the guy and dragged him out, then my pal took a pic of it.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao awesome.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ya you didn't look pissed, ready to fight, anything. Facial expression was priceless.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Captain - Charisma said:


> Here is the story to this pic, some dude was trying to pull me in a club, at first he seemed ok, but then he got a little pushy, I told him to do one in which he got all serious on me, I said a few things to him which made his own friends laugh at him, he responded to this by slapping me in the face, if you look close you can see the hand mark on my face, anyway I was really drunk so didn't feel anything, he got dragged out by the bouncers to mine and my friends stare.


You have some Jersey Shore assholes in your country too, I see. :no:

If he didn't get kicked out, I'm sure you would have torn him apart. You look tough! :evil:


----------



## Nuski

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Captain - Charisma said:


> Here is the story to this pic, some dude was trying to pull me in a club, at first he seemed ok, but then he got a little pushy, I told him to do one in which he got all serious on me, I said a few things to him which made his own friends laugh at him, he responded to this by slapping me in the face, if you look close you can see the hand mark on my face, anyway I was really drunk so didn't feel anything, he got dragged out by the bouncers to mine and my friends stare.


Kinky


----------



## MoveMent

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm still slightly creeped out by the person next to you


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I thought that was the best part, well that and the fucking idk? GLARE? Is that a glare it looks like a glare to me. Like you're willing the guys balls to shrivel up as the bouncers are dragging him away. It's a pretty great picture though. Most people just don't react like that to a slap.


----------



## Captain - Charisma

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



~Fallen Angel~ said:


> You have some Jersey Shore assholes in your country too, I see. :no:
> 
> If he didn't get kicked out, I'm sure you would have torn him apart. You look tough! :evil:


Lol Stone Cold Stunner was coming his way.

@ Lostfap it was more of a drunken stare, my pal next to me pulled an awesome face as he was being dragged out.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You look like you're ready to kill someone and your friend is sticking out her tongue. :lmao Funny picture!


----------



## Captain - Charisma

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



~Fallen Angel~ said:


> You look like you're ready to kill someone and your friend is sticking out her tongue. :lmao Funny picture!


Lol it's actually a he, but he is gay, his face is priceless in that moment, I was kinda too drunk to care about that guy.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Holy shit, can't tell that's a guy.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Captain - Charisma said:


> Lol it's actually a he, but he is gay, his face is priceless in that moment, I was kinda too drunk to care about that guy.


 Oh man, sorry about that! His facial expression was funny.


----------



## Captain - Charisma

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Headliner said:


> Holy shit, can't tell that's a guy.


Yeah, he gets that a lot.

@ Fallen Angel right, when you are being dragged out by bouncers the last thing you want to see is that face Lol.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

totally thought that was a girl, as well. dude need to get some masculinity. 

anyway....











sorry ladies, taken. beard looks shit, oh well. also, everything you see in the photo including the hair dryer, the hair clip, and straightener are mine. :side:


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Always thought you were an undercover ****** Mikey. You look totally different compared to previous pictures. Thx for the sexy tho. Someone else had to do it other than me.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

wtf is an undercover ******?

forum is rather ugly, honestly. not like us alpha males. we boss.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Captain - Charisma said:


> Here is the story to this pic, some dude was trying to pull me in a club, at first he seemed ok, but then he got a little pushy, I told him to do one in which he got all serious on me, I said a few things to him which made his own friends laugh at him, he responded to this by slapping me in the face, if you look close you can see the hand mark on my face, anyway I was really drunk so didn't feel anything, he got dragged out by the bouncers to mine and my friends stare.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Mikey Damage said:


> wtf is an undercover ******?
> 
> forum is rather ugly, honestly. not like us alpha males. we boss.


I forgot. There's no such thing as undercover when it comes to you. Where's your makeup kit.

Ya we gotta some some sexaness up in here.


----------



## Roger Sterling

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



~Fallen Angel~ said:


> You have some nice people in your country too I see, just like the people from Jersey Shore. :agree:


Fixed! 

@GD, that's a dude on the left bro but hey I won't judge ya......*** :side:


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



STUFF said:


> Post the Feb one maybe I'll go check it out


Its in Bumblefuck, PA but it'd be awesome if you could make it out. I see you're in Queens, I'll probs be working up there a few times this year for another branch of ECPW.










EDIT- I'm Wyman, GD. You'll have to look ABOVE your post for your answer, mwuhahaha.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

which one are you lax


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Jesse "Broken Hyman" Wyman.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Headliner said:


> Always thought you were an undercover ****** Mikey. You look totally different compared to previous pictures. Thx for the sexy tho. Someone else had to do it other than me.


HOW CAN HE BE GAY?!?!?!?! HE HAD NIKKI COX FOR THE LONGEST!!!!!


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Cool, you have a guy called the Suicide King. Must be a Marilyn Manson fan. (Y)


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

a/s/l mike?

actually i'm pretty sure i know it all but still.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BabyBoy said:


> HOW CAN HE BE GAY?!?!?!?! HE HAD NIKKI COX FOR THE LONGEST!!!!!


may she RIP. 



Rush said:


> a/s/l mike?
> 
> actually i'm pretty sure i know it all but still.


barely legal/whenever/your bedroom. :side:


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Fixed!
> 
> @GD, that's a dude on the left bro but hey I won't judge ya......*** :side:


I was referring to the guy that punched Snooki, genius!


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Mikey, who's the girl in your sig and can I see her naked somewhere?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

yes you can. a few clips in movies (not porn) and a few nude shoots.

diora baird.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Mikey Damage said:


> yes you can. a few clips in movies (not porn) and a few nude shoots.
> 
> diora baird.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

God bless America.


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










This is me.


----------



## The Imperfect

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

and that is NOT your ass.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^^^RAn you.

Nudes please.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

As I was scrolling down I got creeped out by the lack of thigh. But then I realised you had your leg turned. 

And I imagine Chelsey's inbox will now increase tenfold. :hmm:


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Chelsey, i like your...hair..


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

i like her shoes. :side:

that's an awkward looking pose ... still very hot, tho.


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



haribo said:


> As I was scrolling down I got creeped out by the lack of thigh. But then I realised you had your leg turned.
> 
> And I imagine Chelsey's inbox will now increase tenfold. :hmm:


To your first point, yes, my leg is turned in way too much and my arm is contorted. Hot eh? I doubt my inbox will increase tenfold. I'm an old geezer on these boards.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



just_chelsey said:


> To your first point, yes, my leg is turned in way too much and my arm is contorted. Hot eh? I doubt my inbox will increase tenfold. I'm an old geezer on these boards.


Red rep.


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Same pose... different day. I look much less anorexic here.










Is that better, babyboy?


----------



## haribo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



just_chelsey said:


> To your first point, yes, my leg is turned in way too much and my arm is contorted. Hot eh? I doubt my inbox will increase tenfold. I'm an old geezer on these boards.


Nah, trust me: you'll get PMs. There's a lot of lonely teenagers on this board who'll jump at the opportunity to send you a heart-shaped rock. I'm preparing 5 romantic poems as we speak. :side:

I'm an older geezer on these forums than I thought. Both age and join date wise :/


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Chelsey, i like your...dress..


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

hahahahahahahha, I won't be mean Chelsey.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Incoming skittle red rep


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Naw. Skittle's just gonna try to show Chelsey up by posting another picture of herself with a booger in her nose.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BabyBoy said:


> ^^^RAn you.
> 
> Nudes please.


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

HAHAHH I remember that!!!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

ur nips are quite saggy in that photograph.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

She has boobs in that photograph.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Slighty drunk at Wal Mart last weekend. Ended up filling that cart up with just completely useless stuff such as Home Alone 2 on DVD, a Taylor Swift 2011 calendar, a Toy Story poster, and a shit ton of food.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

On holiday on Madiera last year.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Putting some pics up.












Ice Skating











Late night somewhere, I don't remember where












Bowling











Eating at Applebees (well just getting ready to order actually)











Idk. I'm wearing an LA Galaxy scarf though, despite it not showing.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Wait. a. minute. Rockhead's brown this whole fucking time he's been making terrorist jokes? :side:


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ya he's a sand one just like you. Rocky, I can tell that was a AMF center you was bowling at (I work for AMF), what center was it?

Look like they have the same front desk system.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The one near Roosevelt.

And Sheik, I hope this doesn't change anything, and that you remain at the heart of all the Arab jokes.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao

Oh shit's changing, time for you to take on the duties. What nationality are you?


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

How do I post pics on here?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Bengali American. Born in NY though, and can't really speak my language or know too much bout my culture though.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

.


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










At a black and white Gala


----------



## The Imperfect

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rockhead said:


> Putting some pics up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice Skating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late night somewhere, I don't remember where
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eating at Applebees (well just getting ready to order actually)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idk. I'm wearing an LA Galaxy scarf though, despite it not showing.


The most unphotogetic member here haha


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah because I clearly stated I was a catwalk model...

And btw, its "un-photogenic". "Photogetic" isn't a word.


----------



## 21 - 1

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Serious business, bro.


----------



## The Imperfect

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rockhead said:


> Yeah because I clearly stated I was a catwalk model...
> 
> And btw, its "un-photogenic". "Photogetic" isn't a word.


fpalm


----------



## 21 - 1

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Headliner said:


> The last one is one of those add a caption to the picture, picture.


My name is Robert Neville. I am a survivor living in New York City. I am broadcasting on all AM frequencies. I will be at the South Street Seaport everyday at mid-day, when the sun is highest in the sky. If you are out there... if anyone is out there... I can provide food, I can provide shelter, I can provide security. If there's anybody out there... anybody... please. You are not alone.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rockhead said:


> Putting some pics up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice Skating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late night somewhere, I don't remember where
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eating at Applebees (well just getting ready to order actually)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idk. I'm wearing an LA Galaxy scarf though, despite it not showing.












zzzwwwaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm funnier than him, BkB


----------



## MoveMent

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The resemblance is undeniable though.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rockhead said:


> I'm funnier than him, BkB


He's funny? To be completely honest, I turned off Get Him To the Greek because he was in it. I got to the Puff Daddy scene and shut it off. I can't stand his voice mostly..


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

About to go work out, brb.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

whatcha u driving? late 90s corolla?


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Whoa buddy 90s? Yeah right son how about a 2000 Corolla.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^its Switchy's big gay wagon of love.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch said:


> Whoa buddy 90s? Yeah right son how about a 2000 Corolla.


fux. i would have guessed 99. damn close.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

i thought you drove a truck switch


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I did until one night I decided to drive home drunk.


----------



## Es.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

what do you drive now?


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Fucking idiot.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me and a few mates in a nice dinner place in Atlanta Georgia for a holiday... forgot the name of the place.
*Edit* it was Fire of Brazil.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Heres me in a place called Piskopiano which is a little village in Hersonosis in Crete.(Greek Island)Ive been DJin in bars, clubs & Beach's out there in the summer months since 2004.Lovely spot,Great people!I was on a rare night off last summer so stopped to pose next to the sign on my way down the town!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










The two posters I currently have on my bedroom wall. Can't go wrong with Chelsea or Swift.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rockhead said:


> The two posters I currently have on my bedroom wall. Can't go wrong with Chelsea or Swift.


You're right - you are funnier than Aziz Ansari. ;D


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You probably would prefer LIGHTS and Loserpool.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You want to watch Soccer go live in England.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Most recent one of me. I had to grow a viking beard in respect to Lesnar, but you can't really see the sides of it in the picture now that I've really looked at it.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## AMPLine4Life

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LipsLikeMorphine said:


>


Yo baby, you wanna be on Teen Mom?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao AMP


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao

I say go for it. Some of those chicks are famous now and are on magazines because they got pregnant. Amazing world we live in.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

and they get paid some serious CASH MONEY, homey.


----------



## Don Draper

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It's all about straight cash homey.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

For sure. A lot of them are ugly, though.


----------



## Don Draper

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Most of the one's I've seen not only are ugly but are mean bitches too, who don't even seem to care about their babies.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

what are you implying walls


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rush said:


> what are you implying walls


I guess I'm missing something because I don't think I implied anything.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



AMPLine4Life said:


> Yo baby, you wanna be on Teen Mom?


:lmao This is the funniest pick up line ever.


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


>


goes well with your username.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

How exactly?


----------



## Hiplop

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao "i got 2 words for ya Niokonaivo Piskopiano"


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me and my gf.


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Dude lose the broad. She's obviously only in it for the sex

That was quite possibly the best pickup line I've ever heard btw

Here's a couple of recents


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Me and my gf.


 The devil's horns!!!!


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Eveny Screwd said:


> what do you drive now?


Toyota Corolla 2000.



We Are Legion said:


> Fucking idiot.


Call me a fucking idiot again and I'll track you down cut off your dick and send it first class mail to Gee.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

He was calling the guy who asked what you drive now after you'd just said a 2000 Corolla a fucking idiot. However, it seems he may as well have been talking about you.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Hiplop™ said:


> :lmao "i got 2 words for ya Niokonaivo Piskopiano"


Ha ha A bit slow on the take up there!


----------



## giggs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



AMPLine4Life said:


> Yo baby, you wanna be on Teen Mom?


:lmao

I'm so gunu use that line


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Girlfriend










At Splendour in the Grass last year. Such an amazing time.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Captain - Charisma

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Dude you could of at least hid the bong and the bag of weed on your lap first :lmao


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Evolution said:


> Girlfriend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Splendour in the Grass last year. Such an amazing time.


You're the lead singer of the Klaxons amirite?


----------



## mjrox

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*








[/IMG]

Me on the left in the popeye tshirt


----------



## haribo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

How short are those dresses? 

Need more ass shots of the redhead.


----------



## mjrox

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



haribo said:


> How short are those dresses?
> 
> Need more ass shots of the redhead.


Mate just come up round wakefield one time. There everywhere.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

i need to travel to England sometime. if only to boost my batting average with some easy broads.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## MoveMent

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^^Looks like you're impressed with whatever stripper you are watching


----------



## haribo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



mjrox said:


> Mate just come up round wakefield one time. There everywhere.


I'll be on the next train.



AMPLine4Life said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



MoveMent said:


> ^^Looks like you're impressed with whatever stripper you are watching


SMH...I didn't know the picture was being taken so I was caught off guard. It was family night at the hotel we were staying at.


----------



## Da Alliance

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



AMPLine4Life said:


>


:lmao don't know why this is so funny but it is.


----------



## MoveMent

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



TheGreatOne2735 said:


> SMH...I didn't know the picture was being taken so I was caught off guard. It was family night at the hotel we were staying at.


it's ok man I like strippers too 

SHEIK you actually kinda look like Alberto


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

LOL


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Helped setup the Dragon Gate USA show in Philly last night. If you watched the I-PPV, I made my impressive debut as Random Security #3, as well as the dude who sweeps the ring during intermission. Meltzer gave me ***1/2, points off for sloppy broom-work. Not me in picture by the way, just a pic I took before we let the fans in.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Muhammad Del Rio?


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao

Brown people, amirite? 

@ Spartan: That's awesome. You're making the right moves in the business. I'll do whatever I can once I start. Ref, wrestle, sweep, security. You name it. Nice to see I'm not the ONLY one who shares that philosophy.


----------



## Hiplop

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:shocked: sheik does look like ADR in that pic


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Lax just hit the pinnacle of his career though.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

DGUSA iPPV.

Big shit poppin'.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Lax legit owes me 12 dollars. I'm going to bury him.

Sheik if you ever come wrestle here i'll come out to heckle you.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'd love it.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You could challenge me and I could embarrass you as well.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

LOL, you wish.

Come at me. bro.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

How do you know I don't work for the DHS.

Come at U.S.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Oh man. I'm so scared of the DHS.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You should be.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You do a real good job of making yourself seem racist by bringing my race up everyday, not gonna lie.

Oh wait, you are racist. :side:


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

If Pro Wrestling taught me anything its that "If it's not white, it's not right."


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao

*huckpooth America*


----------



## Captain - Charisma

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Just in from the cold.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Captain - Charisma said:


> Just in from the cold.


You have a beautiful mouth! You could make a career out of it!


----------



## Captain - Charisma

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BabyBoy said:


> You have a beautiful mouth! You could make a career out of it!


Thanks, but I hate lipstick adds


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Captain - Charisma said:


> Thanks, but I hate lipstick adds


Since we're on the subject of lips, why don't you post a picture of your good lips?


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sheik said:


>


Is that you with with you handler/translator?


----------



## Captain - Charisma

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BabyBoy said:


> Since we're on the subject of lips, why don't you post a picture of your good lips?


Because dying from loss of blood due to a nosebleed is no fun.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Captain - Charisma said:


> Because dying from loss of blood due to a nosebleed is no fun.


wtf


----------



## Captain - Charisma

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BabyBoy said:


> wtf


I see that went over your head, never mind.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Captain - Charisma said:


> I see that went over your head, never mind.


No. It didn't. I just posted my reaction. lol Do you see question marks?

PS: Suck me beautiful


----------



## Mista Kool

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Captain - Charisma said:


>


Let me worship you, goddess.


----------



## Captain - Charisma

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BabyBoy said:


> No. It didn't. I just posted my reaction. lol Do you see question marks?
> 
> PS: Suck me beautiful


Lol I see, suck you, whatever could you mean, I'm just a LoserVirgin.

@ Mista Kool, thanks but I'm the one on the right.


----------



## Mista Kool

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



just_chelsey said:


> Same pose... different day. I look much less anorexic here.


Let me worship you, goddess.


----------



## Mista Kool

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LipsLikeMorphine said:


>


Let me worship you, goddess.


----------



## Mista Kool

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



mjrox said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Me on the left in the popeye tshirt


I'd use the red head's bodily fluids as my mouthwash. God, what a body.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Captain - Charisma said:


> Lol I see, suck you, whatever could you mean, I'm just a LoserVirgin.
> 
> @ Mista Kool, thanks but I'm the one on the right.


A loservirgin with a hot mouth.


----------



## Mista Kool

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Me and my gf.


Is that retarded looking dweeb really you, Shirley? That's pitiful. I couldn't imagine going through life looking like that. Does suicide cross your mind often? I mean, you have to know the butterface in the photo with you is thinking "God, who is this is ugly little fucker and why's he touching me?". Does that not hurt your pride? Do people with mustaches like that even _have_ pride?


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Mista Kool said:


> Is that retarded looking dweeb really you, Shirley? That's pitiful. I couldn't imagine going through life looking like that. Does suicide cross your mind often? I mean, you have to know the butterface in the photo with you is thinking "God, who is this is ugly little fucker and why's he touching me?". Does that not hurt your pride? Do people with mustaches like that even _have_ pride?


We're actually at the annual Moustache Pride parade, in that photo.


----------



## Mista Kool

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Never mind.


----------



## Mista Kool

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The annoying girl with the ugly white trash meth-head boyfriend just gave me a negative rep saying "Shirley is way cooler than you."

I think she likes you, Shirley, buddy. I bet she'd say yes if you asked her to be your internet girlfriend.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Is that you with with you handler/translator?


:lmao

Could work.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

WTF. there is an edit button or a multi-quote button.

use them.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Mista Kool said:


> The annoying girl with the ugly white trash meth-head boyfriend just gave me a negative rep saying "Shirley is way cooler than you."
> 
> I think she likes you, Shirley, buddy. I bet she'd say yes if you asked her to be your internet girlfriend.


Cool. I didn't know Ashleigh Rose liked me.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*I gave Mista Kool a break from the forum and a permanent break from this thread.*


----------



## Dub

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Damn I was expecting some Ladycroft pics, I am disappointed.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LadyCroft said:


> *I gave Mista Kool a break from the forum and a permanent break from this thread.*


Awesome. I was hoping someone would get banned for flaming my troll pic. The fact that it was one of the biggest dickheads from the TNA section is a Brucie Bonus.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*I could warn you for trolling as well, Shirley.  *


----------



## Hiplop

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

No LC pics.. i too am disappointed :sad:


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LadyCroft said:


> *I could warn you for trolling as well, Shirley.  *


I hope Skittle red repped you for that comment lol.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BabyBoy said:


> Since we're on the subject of lips, why don't you post a picture of your good lips?


  

BabyBoy rules.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

lol, ya hornballs.


----------



## 21 - 1

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Shirley, I just pleasured myself to your picture.




























Twice.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Cool. I didn't know Ashleigh Rose liked me.


So you think I'm annoying and that I associate with methheads?

I sure as shit don't like you now.


----------



## Hiplop

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

do you like me AR?


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> So you think I'm annoying and that I associate with methheads?
> 
> I sure as shit don't like you now.


u mad?


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I like everyone actually. Except maybe that JEFF.JARRETT guy.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

but you already knew that


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

So I see LC hasn't graced us with photos of her yet...Im a tad bit sad.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



TheGreatOne2735 said:


> So I see LC hasn't graced us with photos of her yet...Im a tad bit sad.


This!!


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The sexiness that is me!


----------



## VanDamn

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










I just realised I look quite young in this picture. ;o
i'm actually 16. ;p

and yes, that is a toothbrush, and a comb, and toothpaste and handwash in the background.
dont hate. ;D

some anon on tumblr asked for one, and I was like, a'iight.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

16? You don't look a day over fetus.

BabyBoy? Would.



> So I see LC hasn't graced us with photos of her yet...Im a tad bit sad.


Brought this up in chat last week.

LC, let's trade dick pics.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

BabyBoy is gorgeous, to be fair.


----------



## JM

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

He's got a pop star smile in the third pic.


----------



## MoveMent

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



JM said:


> He's got a pop star smile in the third pic.


^^^


----------



## giggs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



TheGreatOne2735 said:


>





Da Alliance said:


>


i can't decide who i think would win in a fight between you both, it's a close call


----------



## 2Slick

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Black Panther tatt that I got way back when.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

wasn't aware they let you wander around the nursing home alone Slick.


----------



## 2Slick

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah, the place burned down to the ground a number of months back. They're investigating it as a potential arson investigation... apparently someone wanted to make the great escape that much greater. It was an epic moment in my life, to be sure.


----------



## JM

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Slicky, that is a Maple Leafs hat I trust?


----------



## 2Slick

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



JM said:


> Slicky, that is a Maple Leafs hat I trust?


You already know. lol


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Me and my gf.


Nice try, but you would have thought someone would have recognized Rayna Von Tosh, no?


----------



## X-Pensive Wino

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



TotalNonstopHonor said:


> Nice try, but you would have thought someone would have recognized Rayna Von Tosh, no?


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I expected Slick's hair to be a shade of color closer to white by now


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You guys! Cut 2Slick some slack!!! He's been really busy with his foot fetish videos and coaching the Jets...oh shit, that aint Rex Ryan!! My bad!


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Testing out the webcam on my new laptop recently. It actually doesn't look that great quality but I'm still amazed by it because I've never even had a webcam, lol. /noob


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

TBH, I actually like it.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> Testing out the webcam on my new laptop recently. It actually doesn't look that great quality but I'm still amazed by it because I've never even had a webcam, lol. /noob


Your webcam gives you the look of a porcelain doll. The fact that i still find the picture rather alluring is a little worrying.


----------



## will94

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me with Jesse from Times of Grace and formerly from Killswitch Engage









Me and Adam D. from Killswitch/Times of Grace:


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



X-Pensive Trash said:


> Your webcam gives you the look of a porcelain doll. The fact that i still find the picture rather alluring is a little worrying.


Ill second that!


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Porcelain dolls can be cute... whenever they aren't creepy looking.

Eh, I'll just take it as a compliment.


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



giggs said:


> i can't decide who i think would win in a fight between you both, it's a close call


Hey hey hey, he's a big guy, I would have my work cut out for me.


----------



## beefheart

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me by the Berlin wall, lolz.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










more bored pics.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



TotalNonstopHonor said:


> Nice try, but you would have thought someone would have recognized Rayna Von Tosh, no?


No-one did until now lol.


----------



## TIP Punk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Thats me for those wondering what colour I am


----------



## Captain - Charisma

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ Nice to know Emmanuel Eboue is a member of this forum


----------



## Hiplop

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Was hoping for some pics from you


----------



## Captain - Charisma

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Hiplop™;9315089 said:


> Was hoping for some pics from you


Lol sorry dude


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> Thats me for those wondering what colour I am


NO BLACKS IN IRELAND.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That's a nasty looking Arsenal teddy bear.


----------



## Simmo™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



I have no idea why i felt the need for the circle around my eye..or who the two at the front are..


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You look a bit Biebery


----------



## Simmo™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Your not the first to say this..


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It's not a bad thing if you ever plan a career in sexual deviancy.


----------



## Simmo™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Im too old, id get arrested for the sort of girls he gets haha


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

No comment :side:


----------



## Simmo™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nearly made a sick joke didnt you..


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

old school pic ...


----------



## Rated Y2J

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

My Cousin, Chris Fucking Jericho and Me. Taken in October last year.










Superb day. Here's a few more.

Enjoying a drink at a local club, whilst heavily intoxicated.










And strangely enough a sober picture, after a pretty recent haircut. Taken with webcam so shitty quality, but eh, who cares..


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Woke up at 6am to work on this paper that's due in the afternoon. The sad face is appropriate.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ You remind me of Damien Echols a bit.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^I hope Damien Echols is a sexy, sexy man.


----------



## Simply...amazing

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me and my sis carli before @ her ballet class









In the new apartment 









And last but not least, strutting a pose in the lockerroom at goldengate just before my match


----------



## androinv3

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Simply...amazing said:


> Me and my sis carli before @ her ballet class
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn your sister is hot...


----------



## androinv3

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Simply...amazing
No problem dude...


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Did SimplyAmazing rep you and thank you for calling his sister hot? :lmao


----------



## androinv3

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sheik said:


> Did SimplyAmazing rep you and thank you for calling his sister hot? :lmao


He did ...

lol, thanx i guess. She clearly got the looks between the 2 of us


----------



## Simply...amazing

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sheik said:


> Did SimplyAmazing rep you and thank you for calling his sister hot? :lmao


Yeah, i'm in a good mood. Here, have some rep


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

shes alright


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hey Simply...amazing, want to trade bodies?

I mean this in the straightest possible way.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I thought you were a girl?


----------



## Crossface

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Footy days:


Headed to the Gold Coast:


Drunken macca's beach pass out sesh:


Cheeky game of Wizards:


Passed out:


New place me and some mates are renting for this year at Uni:


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^That's not really you. You're a chick.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Simply...amazing is hotter than his sister. Just sayin'. :side:


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I don't care about any freakin pictures until LadyCroft posts hers!


----------



## Simply...amazing

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BabyBoy said:


> I thought you were a girl?


Huh?


----------



## sXeCalli

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me kicking a guy in the back. I'm aware I'm about 100 pounds underweight to be a wrestler and look like generic wrestler #1656754754.


----------



## Simply...amazing

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



sXeCalli said:


> Me kicking a guy in the back. I'm aware I'm about 100 pounds underweight to be a wrestler and look like generic wrestler #1656754754.


You look more or less evan bourne size by that pic, so i think you could do okay


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Bourne has a lot more muscle than he does, and I'm not trying to be a prick or anything but it's the truth.


----------



## Simply...amazing

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



walls said:


> Bourne has a lot more muscle than he does, and I'm not trying to be a prick or anything but it's the truth.


Youtube search REVYVE. Guy doesn't have to be bulked to make an impact


----------



## geraldinhio

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Simply...amazing said:


> Youtube search REVYVE. Guy doesn't have to be bulked to make an impact


No results found.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Simply...amazing said:


> Youtube search REVYVE. Guy doesn't have to be bulked to make an impact


I never said he had to be bulked up to do anything, I just said Bourne is bigger than him.


----------



## Simply...amazing

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



geraldinhio said:


> No results found.


Sorry i meant REVYV


----------



## sXeCalli

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



walls said:


> Bourne has a lot more muscle than he does, and I'm not trying to be a prick or anything but it's the truth.


You're correct. I'd love to be his size, I'm 150 pounds, he's around 180.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Awww! So cute. Okay I swear that's the last picture of us I'll post in here, lol.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Did that midget give you herpes? You always seem to have something on your nose, or mouth, or lip. In this picture, your lip.


----------



## geraldinhio

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BabyBoy said:


> Did that midget give you herpes? You always seem to have something on your nose, or mouth, or lip. In this picture, your lip.


:lmao

Nothing like a herpe to ruin a party.

The guy looks like Shiek in a few years.:side:

But ya ,in all honestly you should get yourself checked Skittle.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LoserVirgin™ said:


> Awww! So cute. Okay I swear that's the last picture of us I'll post in here, lol.


You and Ashleigh Rose are morphing into one another.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I was about to yell at them for saying I have herpes but fuck you Shirley.


----------



## geraldinhio

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LoserVirgin™ said:


> I was about to yell at them for saying I have herpes but fuck you Shirley.


Herpes is a serious serious deal ,I was only trying to help .Hate several lecuters on Virlogy the last few weeks and herpes was covered .But if your not gonna get your self checked at least try and hide them. I joke of course.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Oh my god it's not herpes, it's just the lighting probably. You guys are mean


----------



## geraldinhio

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It's a joke Skittle ,relax.A lot worse things could of been said ,you look grand.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> You and Ashleigh Rose are morphing into one another.


Nah I have much nicer clothes.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









Me and my housemates, I'm between the Hulk's


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> You and Ashleigh Rose are morphing into one another.


yeah it's fucking eerie in that particular pic.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

CM Skittle's boyfriend looks even more like that meth head guy I used to know in that picture.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You were his dealer, weren't you McQueen?


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Well you guys must know some hot meth heads.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nah, I don't deal drugs.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> CM Skittle's boyfriend looks even more like that meth head guy I used to know in that picture.


He looks like the guy that pumped my gas yesterday.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Shuuut up he doesn't sell meth OR pump gas, he works at a bank.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Security guard huh.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You could do better Skittle (start here)


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> Nah I have much nicer clothes.


Daggers at the ready?Meoow!!


----------



## HeyNightmare

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Member Picture thread? 











Here goes...


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

this thread needs a nice dosage of croft(or just show me)


----------



## Hiplop

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

look at her profile pic @creepy pervs who want her pic


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

was that directed at me?


----------



## Hiplop

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

no it wasn't 

Was talking to all the noobs who seem to live for fapping to female wrestling fans


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

ok, cool


----------



## haribo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Look at my profile pic @even creepier pervs 

:yum:


----------



## StraightEdged

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm all for creeping e-chicks.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

There's this chick on youtube who does videos talking about wrestling, surprisingly doesn't get many pervy comments tho.


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

With TNA's Robbie E. before he made it big.









2010 Chevy Camero


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Those your wheels Icon?


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



shutupchico said:


> this thread needs a nice dosage of croft(*or just show me*)


HA!! You wish.


----------



## wcw4life2006

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## MoveMent

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

pictures don't work


----------



## wcw4life2006

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



MoveMent said:


> pictures don't work


lol I just fixed them


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Sorry I know I said I'd stop posting pictures of me and my boyfriend but this one is too cute!


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Well i'd have a smug look on my face while getting a lapdance at the strip club too.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










My brother, is SO well mannered.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

kitchen photos pretty bad ass


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I swear I saw a guy wearing that exact same hoodie/hat thing a few hours ago.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










^ Another webcam shot, the lighting is pretty dark. I've just realised that I'm one of those people who has the same face for every photograph...


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

But the face is ALWAYS beautiful, so it never gets old.


----------



## UltraMantis Black

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> ^ Another webcam shot, the lighting is pretty dark. I've just realised that I'm one of those people who has the same face for every photograph...


You look lovely! Sigh, I really love your hair. I want to steal it.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Thats creepy Gee.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


>


OMG you're 2.21.11!


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> OMG you're 2.21.11!


So I'm The Undertaker? 8*D

... I don't get the joke.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



UltraMantis Black said:


>












Dean Winchester from Supernatural. Almost.


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Out for my buddies birthday last Saturday. Clearly intoxicated.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

u look like MIZ


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sheik said:


> u look like MIZ


Yeah..I get told I look like him (and Ronnie from Jersey Shore) a lot. And no, I never tried to look like either of them. I've rocked the fauxhawk long before Miz made it in WWE or Ronnie hit the shore.


----------



## UltraMantis Black

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Jupiter said:


> Dean Winchester from Supernatural. Almost.


Damn, everyone tells me i look like The Winchester douche... I should start fighting ghosts and demons ;/


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



UltraMantis Black said:


> Damn, everyone tells me i look like The Winchester douche... I should start fighting ghosts and demons ;/


Girls go nuts over Jensen Ackles- use it to your advantage.

A lot of people tell me my photographs look like James Franco- if I looked more like him in person I would milk it for what it was worth.


----------



## giggs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Icon™ said:


> Out for my buddies birthday last Saturday. Clearly intoxicated.


sunglasses? REALLY?


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



giggs said:


> sunglasses? REALLY?


Yes really. The shades make the outfit.


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Icon™ said:


> Yes really. The shades make the outfit.


I have to agree; there is nothing wrong with wearing shades indoors unless it is incredibly ridiculous.


----------



## 619

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It's been a while since I posted a picture. I've been working out a fair bit recently.


----------



## acracker

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










I had too much time on my hands.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LipsLikeMorphine said:


> I had too much time on my hands.


Well at least you've used it constructively and worked out how to clone yourself.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Good point lol.


----------



## raw-monster

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



619 said:


> It's been a while since I posted a picture. I've been working out a fair bit recently.


Thats awesome haha.

And nice pics LLM/Losser Virgin/Ashley


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LipsLikeMorphine said:


> Good point lol.


lol


----------



## haribo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LipsLikeMorphine said:


> I had too much time on my hands.


Are those lips like morphine?

I definitely would btw.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










House Athletics Day, I'm Oscar the Grouch










One with the trash can on the right


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Why is there no GREENMAN? Shoddy effort Lawls and Lawls' house.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

There were actually people in green morphsuits that looked exactly like GREENMAN


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Why did you take your home to school, Steven?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

guy in the morphsuit has pimping shades.


----------



## TelkEvolon

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*This is me:* Masonic


----------



## Xhrissy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CandyCoatedChaos said:


>


Your hair is sexy. :yum:


----------



## The Deaner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










I'm actually 21 now, I swear to God. I still don't look it, though. And, as a bonus, one of me and my baby girl.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

cute baby. fat baby cheeks are awesome.


----------



## Hiplop

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ Yeah the baby is cute

how old is he/she


----------



## The Deaner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

She's just about to hit 8 months old.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Awwwww! She is too cute.  But you definitely look too young to have a baby, lol.


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me and the woman


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

you dont look like a douche. I'm disappointed.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm disappointed Dele isn't asian. Those bloody asian wrestler's sig and av have lost value now.


----------



## wcw4life2006

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LipsLikeMorphine said:


> I had too much time on my hands.


You're hot...I hope I didn't just say that to a 15 year old


----------



## dele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Mikey Damage said:


> you dont look like a douche. I'm disappointed.


I was very drunk, if that makes it any better.



Rockhead said:


> I'm disappointed Dele isn't asian. Those bloody asian wrestler's sig and av have lost value now.


I speak near fluent Japanese, better?


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



wcw4life2006 said:


> You're hot...I hope I didn't just say that to a 15 year old


Just turned 20 in January lol.


----------



## The Deaner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LoserVirgin™ said:


> Awwwww! She is too cute.  But you definitely look too young to have a baby, lol.


Yeah, the baby face always does me in. Going out for a drink is a bitch, I have to take my passport so nobody thinks it's a fake.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LipsLikeMorphine said:


> I had too much time on my hands.






































/


----------



## Sickburn

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

lol


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



The Deaner said:


> Yeah, the baby face always does me in. Going out for a drink is a bitch, I have to take my passport so nobody thinks it's a fake.


lol, awww  Don't feel bad, people always tell me I look younger than I actually am too


----------



## wcw4life2006

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LipsLikeMorphine said:


> Just turned 20 in January lol.


haha my bad,gotta check ID at the door these days


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



The Deaner said:


> Yeah, the baby face always does me in. Going out for a drink is a bitch, I have to take my passport so nobody thinks it's a fake.


Oh, hello there Dean =p


----------



## The Deaner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



just_chelsey said:


> Oh, hello there Dean =p


Hey there. How's life?


----------



## exile123

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me:











My wife, Tina:


----------



## CCCOLIN

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

htt p://img59.imageshack.us/img59/4305/18071810150408694705790.th.jpg[/IM G]

dont have 10 posts yet


----------



## will94

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

On the tour bus with Rev Theory:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



exile123 said:


> My wife, Tina:































/


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



will94 said:


> On the tour bus with Rev Theory:


Which one is Rev Theory?


----------



## Nuski

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



exile123 said:


> My wife, Tina:


:yum:


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



dele said:


> Me and the woman


I'm gonna suggest a drunken threesome to you two whenever I see you. Don't worry, we can cut her out of the equation when things get started.










Fresh out the shower. What's good, home skillets?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You lost a lot of weight since you first joined Lax. Or at least turned it into muscle.


----------



## exile123

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Okay then, this is for the idiot who sent me the message suggesting that I lied just because I didn't post a photo of us together:




























Here, i'll even post one from our wedding reception.











Happy now?  For future reference, jumping to conclusions is never a good thing.


----------



## Hiplop

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

you wore your hat at your wedding? :no:

your wife is cute


----------



## exile123

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



THE Assassin™ said:


> :yum:


Yeah and I managed to get her into gaming and wrestling during the past couple of years.  I hit the jackpot.


----------



## exile123

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Hiplop™ said:


> you wore your hat at your wedding? :no:
> 
> your wife is cute


Not during the actual ceremony, she would have kicked my ass. :lmao But yeah, I have a thing for hats.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

you have a thing for hats? I didn't notice.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

At least he matched his hat with his outfit.


----------



## exile123

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Mikey Damage said:


> you have a thing for hats? I didn't notice.


The good thing about it is that if I ever go bald no one will even notice. :lmao


----------



## haribo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



TKOK™ said:


> At least he matched his hat with his outfit.


Hats off to that decision.


----------



## geraldinhio

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









Me in the middle.








At a wedding.








Crazy drunk on a wobbley chair.fpalm


----------



## UltraMantis Black

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Two more.. lookin` "douchie" (or it was dashing)?


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> You lost a lot of weight since you first joined Lax. Or at least turned it into muscle.


Dude, I looked like a fat lesbian back in the day. There are way worse pictures, but this is the only one I got on my photobucket (if I can dig up the more hilarious ones I will, dear lord they're bad).

Me in 2006 with AJ Styles after my first ever indy show:










lolololololololollololololololololololololololoololololololol. Fuckin' A


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

lax dont take it personally but that pic made me laugh


----------



## Zak Warner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*











Somehow, i'm a boss.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



GD said:


> lax dont take it personally but that pic made me laugh


By all means, enjoy, I've posted it for the viewing pleasure of the interwebs. Deserves every lulz it gets.

CUZ IM SEXXXXY AS HELL NOW .....AAAAAA! God, I love gin. Lax, out.

EDIT-I can't say n!gga? Its not like nigg-er. That's bullshit. n!gga is empowering. Ask any white guy.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

me mucking around on my webcam last week. in my work shirt still


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rush said:


> me mucking around on my webcam last week. in my work shirt still











*BRUSH. Two thumbs up.*


----------



## Lawls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Good form CRUSH


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Zak Warner said:


> Somehow, i'm a boss.


www.thehoverhand.com


----------



## geraldinhio

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao at Shirley's link.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Okay I swear no pictures of me and my boyfriend this time, lol.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Does your boyfriend know you're cheating on him with those broads?


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Duh, who do you think films it?


----------



## karatekid

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

LOL @ the Hoverhands link


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me in a bike race back in the days when I actually cared about exercise:








I've since discovered the many wondrous joys of cakes, sweets and biscuits and have never looked back.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Just got back from a party. I love spring break.


----------



## Icon™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Just met this man...


----------



## MKC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

A recent night out.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Rollerblading is FUN... mkay?


----------



## I_Was_Awesome

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Last week in a nightclub!


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hawt much?


----------



## will94

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Met the awesome cello players known as Apocalyptica the other night before their concert:


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Apocalyptica kicks ass. Awesome pic.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



I_Was_Awesome said:


> Last week in a nightclub!


What's in your pocket?


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

There's a pocket? Hah, never noticed. :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



We Are Legion said:


> Rollerblading is FUN... mkay?


rub some dirt on it, pussy.



I_Was_Awesome said:


> Last week in a nightclub!


i was about comment on the great lighting for a nightclub, but then i realized that's probably because of the camera flash.

so, instead ... nice, um, lights.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

_Vacation._


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



I_Was_Awesome said:


> Last week in a nightclub!


Quick, alert the authorities! There is somebody pretty on the internet! How can this be? I hope Skittle doesn't get jealous of her non-herpes ravished body.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



I_Was_Awesome said:


> Last week in a nightclub!


Coulda swore you posted a pic of you, and you were a guy before.


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me doing a TV show thing in class where I get hip tossed over a desk. I know it was botched but I was working with just someone from my college class and I 'trained' her that same day how to wrestle so that was one of the out takes.









Me giving someone a Rock bottom at wrestling practice one day.








Me catching Casandro off the 25 foot balcony at webster hall.

http://www.makeadare.com/video/catch-someone-off-balcony

Me and my BEAUTIFUL girlfriend


----------



## GoGettem

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

me!wearing my fav t-shirt


----------



## Jon Staley

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me, my Dad, two of our horses and the jockey after a couple of winners last month;


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me and one of my best friends.


----------



## Hiplop

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

edit:nvm


----------



## raw-monster

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

What were you guys doing because you are both dressed really good.

Also, to the guy that got the hip toss. Damn, that looked nice.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Last week sometime... I liked this for the 1960's style effects.


----------



## Cre5po

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me and the girlfriend.

Wouldn't think she's 20 weeks pregnant - found out today we're having a baby girl


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Awww congratulations


----------



## Hiplop

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

congrats crespo


----------



## Cre5po

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LoserVirgin™ said:


> Awww congratulations





Hiplop™ said:


> congrats crespo


Thanks very much . Never really posted anything "personal" here through experience of members being ass' 

I'm 21 and she's 18 - guess it's not the ideal age but what is? Wasn't expected but I'm more than happy to be becoming a father


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Congratulations mang.


----------



## Hiplop

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Crespo4000 said:


> Thanks very much . Never really posted anything "personal" here through experience of members being ass'
> 
> I'm 21 and she's 18 - guess it's not the ideal age but what is? Wasn't expected but I'm more than happy to be becoming a father


im a nice guy


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Congrads, sir. May you be blessed in the future with sleepless, crying nights


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Unlucky mate.


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Crespo4000 said:


> Wouldn't think she's 20 weeks pregnant - found out today we're having a baby girl


she's 20 weeks pregnant in that pic? uh _yeah_ wouldn't have guessed that.


----------



## EnigmaCrazed

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Last year when I was 18. Be nice


----------



## Hiplop

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

wait.. you're a girl?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Expect a random red rep from CM Insecurity.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

just a fat loser virgin hamm


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Aren't we all.


----------



## Roger Sterling

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



GD said:


> just a fat loser virgin


NasJayz? :side:

Oh and congrats Crespo


----------



## EnigmaCrazed

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Hiplop™ said:


> wait.. you're a girl?


Yes. Lol


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

well that explains the full bar of rep..


----------



## Jordo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










New picture of me


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Try not to look so happy Jordo 

WINNING


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

LoserVirgin, you can stop with the red rep. I know you love me.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Post a pic of yourself Jon Hamm Sandwich


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nah.


----------



## Roger Sterling

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> LoserVirgin, you can stop with the red rep. I know you love me.


Stop bitching about rep and go back to watching Glee yafaggot


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Rockhead and Hiplop watch Glee.


----------



## Whake

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

From five minutes ago:


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

So you're telling me that someone past puberty brags about being THE CURVEBALL CHAMP!?!?! Thats just sad.


----------



## Whake

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Dealer said:


> So you're telling me that someone past puberty brags about being THE CURVEBALL CHAMP!?!?! Thats just sad.


An unemployed 22-year-old college kid who's waiting for his final semester to be over so he can get on with life brags about being THE CURVEBALL CHAMP, yes.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

What does the tattoo on the inside of your right arm say, Whake?


----------



## Whake

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BkB Hulk said:


> What does the tattoo on the inside of your right arm say, Whake?


*CURVEBALL CHAMPION OF THE WORLD*


----------



## Jordo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Roy no wait Rigor said:


> Try not to look so happy Jordo
> 
> WINNING


This was after a 12 hour shift i had just gotten up lol


----------



## haribo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Jordo said:


> New picture of me


Pfft. Needs more Otunga pics.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rockhead said:


> Post a pic of yourself Jon Hamm Sandwich


i've only ever seen 1 pic of McQueen. 

but with time i suppose he looks like this now


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nah, no tomato.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I've always figured something like this


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I wish my beard was that cool looking.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Here to bring sex appeal to this thread.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Failure.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That's me in the school library, btw. First and last time I ever go there.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Gotta go for the bookish types man, they're closeted freaks sometimes. You should be in the library all the time trying to hook up. I would be if I were in college.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Now that you mention it, there was like one cute girl in the area I was studying at. I just minded my business though.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

A real PENN STATE PENETRATOR would have been taking notes and following her home.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

So McQueen, are you or are you not balding?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nah still have my hair. Might go bald later in life though my oldest bro was bald by 20 and my grandpa on my mothers side is bald.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I had to prep for an exam, there wasn't anytime to follow her home.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You mean you aren't going to school to become a full time rapist?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That's my minor.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I find it nice that the pedophile and the rapist are talking to each other.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm sometimes referred to as both.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You got a little sister Rockhead? Cause -Mystery-, Ben Roethlisberger and I are gonna fill all her holes.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

How old is she?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

4 years old.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

They're so cute at that age.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

And tight from what I hear...from a friend.


----------



## Chuck Norris

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Jordo said:


> New picture of me





Ashleigh Rose said:


> Last week sometime... I liked this for the 1960's style effects.





EnigmaCrazed said:


> Last year when I was 18. Be nice






LipsLikeMorphine said:


> Me and one of my best friends.





I_Was_Awesome said:


> Last week in a nightclub!


----------



## Jordo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



haribo said:


> Pfft. Needs more Otunga pics.


Lol


----------



## Goku

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Two things;

1) My last birthday cake. Someone very special baked it for me, and it was ridiculously chocolatey, i.e. yum.


Spoiler: yum















2) TOFFEE.


Spoiler: furball














^ Size of my hand

Spoiler'd in case they stretch the page.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



-Mystery- said:


> That's me in the school library, btw. First and last time I ever go there.


Couldn't you read the sign on the door?


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Just got my head shaved for the first time in 4 months. It's usually shaved but this winter I decided to grow it out long along with my viking beard. The full beard is gone now, as is the hair obviously.


----------



## bgmaster

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Two things;
> 
> 1) My last birthday cake. Someone very special baked it for me, and it was ridiculously chocolatey, i.e. yum.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yum


That's a freaking sweet cake.


----------



## MKC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Baby MKC  (27 today, not good)


----------



## haribo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You look young for 27.

EDIT: Crap, didn't see the word baby. Fail.


----------



## MKC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



haribo said:


> You look young for 27.
> 
> EDIT: Crap, didn't see the word baby. Fail.


:lmao


----------



## I_Was_Awesome

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










It’s Friday, Friday
Gotta get down on Friday
Everybody’s lookin’ forward to the weekend, weekend
Friday, Friday
Gettin’ down on Friday
Everybody’s lookin’ forward to the weekend

Partyin’, partyin’ (Yeah)
Partyin’, partyin’ (Yeah)
Fun, fun, fun, fun
Lookin’ forward to the weekend!

8*D


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*I was bet $500 dollars with a few of my friends, (each gave me a bit making it 500), that I didn't have the guts and am not brave enough to go to a barber. Ask to have the "Hulk Hogan\Chopper Read look in the back of my head shaved, walk around in school/work with that for a week. I did, I got the money and now have it shaved off. But it was funny stuff. 8*D

It was actually worth it I sat in class backwards, back to the board and teacher with a hat on backwards. Funny stuff.*














Funnest week I ever had.


----------



## Whake

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



I_Was_Awesome said:


> It’s Friday, Friday
> Gotta get down on Friday
> Everybody’s lookin’ forward to the weekend, weekend
> Friday, Friday
> Gettin’ down on Friday
> Everybody’s lookin’ forward to the weekend
> 
> Partyin’, partyin’ (Yeah)
> Partyin’, partyin’ (Yeah)
> Fun, fun, fun, fun
> Lookin’ forward to the weekend!
> 
> 8*D


Bacardi Gold just became my new favorite liquor.


----------



## exile123

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



HarlemHeat said:


> *I was bet $500 dollars with a few of my friends, (each gave me a bit making it 500), that I didn't have the guts and am not brave enough to go to a barber. Ask to have the "Hulk Hogan\Chopper Read look in the back of my head shaved, walk around in school/work with that for a week. I did, I got the money and now have it shaved off. But it was funny stuff. 8*D
> 
> It was actually worth it I sat in class backwards, back to the board and teacher with a hat on backwards. Funny stuff.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funnest week I ever had.


thats awesome :lmao


----------



## Emily90

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*





My face...


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

nice glasses


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



I_Was_Awesome said:


> It’s Friday, Friday
> Gotta get down on Friday
> Everybody’s lookin’ forward to the weekend, weekend
> Friday, Friday
> Gettin’ down on Friday
> Everybody’s lookin’ forward to the weekend
> 
> Partyin’, partyin’ (Yeah)
> Partyin’, partyin’ (Yeah)
> Fun, fun, fun, fun
> Lookin’ forward to the weekend!
> 
> 8*D


They all look like versions of Rebecca Black.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Legal versions of Rebecca Black. :side:

Yeah, that's right - getting my creep on.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BkB Hulk said:


> Legal versions of Rebecca Black. :side:
> 
> Yeah, that's right - getting my creep on.


:side:

Anyhoo, here's a recent pic:


----------



## Heel

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Samee said:


> :side:
> 
> Anyhoo, here's a recent pic:


Not what I expected :side:


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



MrMondayNight said:


> Not what I expected :side:


What were you expecting? :side:


----------



## Heel

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Samee said:


> What were you expecting? :side:


I didn't expect a cool-looking black guy, more of a smart-looking white guy. Props to you for not fitting the wrestling forum stereotype though.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



MrMondayNight said:


> I didn't expect a cool-looking black guy, more of a smart-looking white guy. Props to you for not fitting the wrestling forum stereotype though.


I'm not black. :lmao


----------



## Heel

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Samee said:


> I'm not black. :lmao


:side:

What are you then? LOL. Here's me wearing my Palermo shirt in my lovely student flat..


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



MrMondayNight said:


> :side:
> 
> What are you then? LOL. Here's me wearing my Palermo shirt in my lovely student flat..


I'm brown. My family is from Bangladesh. Slacking mate.

Trust you to wear the only pink football shirt out.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Samee said:


> I'm brown. My family is from Bangladesh. Slacking mate.
> 
> Trust you to wear the only pink football shirt out.


I have a legit reason, honest!  My girlfriend's family are from Sicily, so I adopted Palermo as my Italian team to support. The pink is just a bonus!


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



MrMondayNight said:


> I have a legit reason, honest!  My girlfriend's family are from Sicily, so I adopted Palermo as my Italian team to support. The pink is just a bonus!


I almost actually believed that.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Samee said:


> I almost actually believed that.


Up to you to believe it or not, doesn't bother me.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



MrMondayNight said:


> Up to you to believe it or not, doesn't bother me.


Don't worry, I believe you.


----------



## RD25

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*




























Few from FB.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



HarlemHeat said:


> *I was bet $500 dollars with a few of my friends, (each gave me a bit making it 500), that I didn't have the guts and am not brave enough to go to a barber. Ask to have the "Hulk Hogan\Chopper Read look in the back of my head shaved, walk around in school/work with that for a week. I did, I got the money and now have it shaved off. But it was funny stuff. 8*D
> 
> It was actually worth it I sat in class backwards, back to the board and teacher with a hat on backwards. Funny stuff.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funnest week I ever had.


That is pretty awesome lol.


----------



## MKC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Amber B said:


> Big head alert:


Must respect you at all times, and all you guys are pretty lucky meeting the wrestling superstars.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

So playoff beard time. Hopefully the Caps go deep so it can actually grow in this year.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










lol, My cousin posted this on facebook. I'm like "Yeah that's not embarrassing or anything."


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Did you call all of the boys in the back loservirgins? What about the kid throwing up the peace sign?


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

lol! No I didn't turn into a bitch until at least 13.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Are you still associates with any of them? The kid in the top right looks like he's scheming to blow some shit up.


----------



## Hiplop

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

which one is you


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Headliner said:


> Are you still associates with any of them? The kid in the top right looks like he's scheming to blow some shit up.


lol! He's like one of the only people there I don't keep in touch with but I still talk to almost all of them which is so crazy now that I think about it.



Hiplop™ said:


> which one is you


I'm sitting down right next to the adult, I thought it would be easy to tell who I am.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Worked security for the CHIKARA tournament and met Sean Waltmen; amazing dude who LOVES his fans and loves wrestling.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

He looks so much older up close. That's pretty cool though.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Dude's had a hard life, no wonder he looks so old. Drinking and partying for almost 2 decades will do that to you.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

My Halloween costume from this year.










And another. Big fan of NFL/NBA jerseys.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Did you get a lot of tattoos in between pics or something


----------



## Brye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Needed them for the birdman look.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I can respect that


----------



## haribo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Headliner said:


> Are you still associates with any of them? The kid in the top right looks like he's scheming to blow some shit up.


I thought it was Michael Cera.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Some people should learn to shrink their photos a little to save my poor stretched screen


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

amber b may have the best lips ever


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

She is quite good looking /end stalking.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Amber B said:


> Big head alert:


Nice to see a girl actually pull off the red hair look as opposed to this monstrosity:


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

When Rihanna has her hair straightened, the red looks really good. When it's all curly like that it looks stupid. I can't stand curly hair though. Even with the curly goofy hair, I still totally would with Rihanna, she is very good looking.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



walls said:


> When Rihanna has her hair straightened, the red looks really good. When it's all curly like that it looks stupid. I can't stand curly hair though. Even with the curly goofy hair, I still totally would with Rihanna, she is very good looking.


No doubt I would but I don't think she pulls off the red hair look that well.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I liked Rihanna better when she had the short hair and less slutty clothes, she looked really sexy and rocked it nice (not better then Halle Berry) but still...


----------



## MKC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










...need a new tattoo! any ideas?


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



MKC said:


> ...need a new tattoo! any ideas?


ILLUMINATI!!!


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

What's it supposed to represent? I have no idea what it is.


----------



## Hiplop

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Hiplop™ said:


>


I thought it was the Eye, but wasn't sure.


----------



## Sydney Aradi

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Check out the grin on my face


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

EDITED TO KEEP THE MYSTERY ALIVE


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

yo HULK, hit me up on pm anytime babe


----------



## Cre5po

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Me at Raw in the O2 in London last monday!Im on the left!I look like a midget but its really the other 2 are very tall


----------



## geraldinhio

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
> 
> Me at Raw in the O2 in London last monday!Im on the left!I look like a midget but its really the other 2 are very tall


Cool pic.:lmao at story feen on the flag.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

We had another tri colour with 
"Really???
1916
Really??"
on it...as we were in england like....even got a few english to pose in pics with us holding it...they hadnt a clue!!


----------



## Jambofish

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Being a pretty bad-ass heel manager in ICW. My sister is a legend for catching this pose! Haha.


----------



## theREIGN™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me (on the far left) and some people I train with at Legion MMA. As well as UFC fighter Brandon Vera, he was cornering some guys at the CFP show from Fitness Edge.










Dierks Bentley concert last week with some friends. I'm on the far right.


----------



## killacamt

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










One of me.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I would.


----------



## will94

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Hero!


----------



## karl573

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LipsLikeMorphine said:


> One of me.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Recap: Pretty girls and Will getting the vulcan death grop from Hero.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



will94 said:


> Hero!


Awesome night!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*











Ello! Been a long time


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

nice phone


----------



## MKC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Hiplop™ said:


>


Lol! Yeah!

...no.

My B'day:


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I know everyone will just say I'm ugly and give me red rep but whatever I think this is a cute picture.


----------



## Hiplop

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

nice picture shannon


----------



## karl573

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I don't think anybody is going to red rep her.


----------



## JM

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



killacamt said:


>


Good composure.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



karl573 said:


> I don't think anybody is going to red rep her.


lol, Trust me you'd be surprised at how much red rep I get. 

and thanks Hiplop!


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

swear that's the first picture you've ever posted without a big grin. now you're not nasty to everyone on here do you not feel the need to show your ability to smile?


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That's my trying to be sexy look, lol. I don't think it worked.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I've seen that look from you before. :side:


----------



## i$e

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Lacks class.


----------



## Caligula

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

wanna go raw


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










My niece Kiera and I at the beach for Easter!


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



killacamt said:


>


Arm around her but not visible on the far side. YUou copped a feel. Good job 

Ashleigh Rose that's some top picturing out of you. Who knew Belfast could e so picturesque


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Hiplop

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Priceless Blaze said:


>


i thought you were getting married? you're like 12


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm 19 :/


----------



## Jon Staley

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Hiplop™ said:


> i thought you were getting married? you're like 12


Number of pictures Hiplop has posted: 0

Carry on...


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

He's just hating the man of many glasses lol.

I swear I got tons of pics with some kind of cool or weird shades


----------



## Hiplop

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Priceless Blaze said:


> I'm 19 :/


really? sorry if thats true, just dont look like it


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Its whatever a few pics from thought the last few years

2008-









even my xbox avy rocked shades










Now pics of me with others thought the last few years



















more when i find them lol...these are all old btw ill get a new one on here soon


edit:














































Anyway all my shade ones i can find

OLD PIC here


----------



## Cre5po

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me and the girlfriend down Poole Park a few weeks back now


----------



## Jon Staley

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## haribo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

When did you meet Sarah Jessica Parker?


----------



## Jon Staley

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



haribo said:


> When did you meet Sarah Jessica Parker?


:lmao


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I just found this and I had to post it. God was I pissy drunk and I was trying to attempt the lip ring look; thank God I took it out. Oh, and not to mention the terrible hair cut I let my buddy give me.


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cre5po said:


> Me and the girlfriend down Poole Park a few weeks back now


I go there often.

Nice stalking chances.

I shall print this picture and carry it with me at all times.


----------



## Jon Staley

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Jon Staley said:


>


The same horse today in the race that she won:


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Me, The Miz , Kofi & my mate Andrews....First time ive met a WWE superstar!!I didnt even shake Kofis Hand!Went straight to Miz!!!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










swag


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That's quite the stylish haircut.


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Whake's farewell picture.


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Too bad he is banned and can't see it


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Shame he is coming back.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Canadian said:


> ***


Fixed imo.


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



♣HarlemHeat♣;9712567 said:


> Too bad he is banned and can't see it


That's him, not me.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Note how Whake's apartment/room is the size of a closet despite him being a "successful" web designer


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Am I the only one who sees Russell Brand in Kazz's first pic? Obviously not the same hair color but the facial structure is there. Not so much in the second pic.


----------



## nazzar

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I see Nicko Bellic


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Walls said:


> Am I the only one who sees Russell Brand in Kazz's first pic? Obviously not the same hair color but the facial structure is there. Not so much in the second pic.


I see the resemblance in the upper nose and eyes, yes.


----------



## 2Slick

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*








It was only a matter of time before I got my real life nickname tatted on me. Worked up a customized one out... ended up with a Samurai skull spitting blood with my nickname as well. The 2 is part of the helmet and the rest is at the bottom... I think he did a kick ass job!  All in all, it took about four and a half hours to complete and about another hour for him to draw it up.


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



2Slick said:


> It was only a matter of time before I got my real life nickname tatted on me. Worked up a customized one out... ended up with a Samurai skull spitting blood with my nickname as well. The 2 is part of the helmet and the rest is at the bottom... I think he did a kick ass job!  All in all, it took about four and a half hours to complete and about another hour for him to draw it up.


I really, really enjoy the artwork. A few threads down we have a tattoo thread going.


----------



## 2Slick

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Just goes to show how often I lurk around these parts these days, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Pretty awesome tattoo you got there. 

I always contemplated tattoos but I am not sure they look extremely pain full, are they or is it just all in the head?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

depends where you get tatooed. any place where its close to bone (ie spine, wrist, clavicle) hurts more than over somewhere more padded ie chest, arm etc. It also depends on your pain tolerance.

nice tat Troy, i didn't think old men could get tatooed :side:


----------



## Jon Staley

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## 2Slick

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



♣HarlemHeat♣;9725924 said:


> Pretty awesome tattoo you got there.
> 
> I always contemplated tattoos but I am not sure they look extremely pain full, are they or is it just all in the head?


The arms don't hurt that badly, but when you start hitting spots like your ribs, then you're talking some extreme pain, but like Rush said, it depends on your tolerance for pain. I've had the bone in my arm snapped in half a long time ago, I can deal with a little bit of pain lol



> nice tat Troy, i didn't think old men could get tatooed


Didn't you get the memo, I'm just, "2Slick" to ever experience the age factor.


----------



## endofdays89

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

A few pics of me

7 years ago with Foley












Recent


----------



## theREIGN™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm the one in the dark blue.





































^^Before the beard.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

What beard? You call that a beard?


----------



## theREIGN™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I trimmed it that morning lol, call it what you want to call it.


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Dropstorm

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










I'm the one with long hair. Next to me is my... uh... friend.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



2Slick said:


> It was only a matter of time before I got my real life nickname tatted on me. Worked up a customized one out... ended up with a Samurai skull spitting blood with my nickname as well. The 2 is part of the helmet and the rest is at the bottom... I think he did a kick ass job!  All in all, it took about four and a half hours to complete and about another hour for him to draw it up.


That's really sweet looking tat man.


----------



## Boo Radley

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## SHUDEYE

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



2Slick said:


> The arms don't hurt that badly, but when you start hitting spots like your ribs, then you're talking some extreme pain, but like Rush said, it depends on your tolerance for pain. I've had the bone in my arm snapped in half a long time ago, I can deal with a little bit of pain lol
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you get the memo, I'm just, "2Slick" to ever experience the age factor.


I got it done over my ribs a few months ago. I was 16, my god it hurt. My god.


----------



## knapman22

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

This was taken roughly three months ago.










My hair has grown significantly since then.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Dropstorm said:


> I'm the one with long hair. Next to me is my... uh... friend.


Is your friend doing "blackface"?


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rush said:


> me mucking around on my webcam last week. in my work shirt still


Haha now I see what Klebold meant about the small eyes!

Fucking photobucket let me down.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

ur a mean guy jupes.

here is myself.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

are you coming onto me Jupes?


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Unsurprising that you're misreading my posts, with your small eyes.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

you have some competition from Lawls for my love (his words - arounsed, hugged)


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'd rearrange those words and put I and u together.


----------



## Legendary Ora

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









My cardio days.









My gorgeous face among other things.









I lost my face.


----------



## RubyRed

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Moi.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Most recent image of me...










And my beautiful cat Chester in the garden yesterday -










He is prettier than your cat. :flip


----------



## why

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Been here for 8 years since I was 12 and I've never posted a pic of myself










me looking like a douche bag


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Josh said:


> ur a mean guy jupes.
> 
> here is myself.


Asl plz?


----------



## Simply...amazing

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

My slightly younger brother shane, he was in wheelchair for almost a year after a bike accident and started not only walking but trying to outdo me in the gym after barely walking 2 weeks. It's been 3 months since he started working out and he has gotten into phenominal shape compared to where he was just 3 months ago. Gotta post this pic taken yesterday cause he is by far the most determined and stubborn person i have ever come across and I'm proud to say that he's my brother. Way to go bro


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Trimmed my shaggy hair up some.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

We had a club bbq at my house and I (in the green/black hoody) got a pic with 2 of my housemates and 2 of the lads who are moving in here next year when I leave...










Boys on tour, I'm central in the yellow tee...


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> Most recent image of me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my beautiful cat Chester in the garden yesterday -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is prettier than your cat. :flip


I've seen prettier pussies in my time.


----------



## slassar136

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

here's a picture of me and my dog.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

..........

cbf


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

this thread has become dead since Klebold tbh


----------



## urinaldeuce

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*












That's me with my birthday cake this year. Notice what it says.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Jupes would enjoy that cake.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

why exactly? it has nothing to do with fatties, underage girls or males so what possible new stick have you come up with?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You enjoy infected vagina is what it implies, I believe. :side:


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah, go google blue waffle. Enjoy.


----------



## urinaldeuce

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Weird part is, the old woman who put the icing on it for me knew what a blue waffle was and told me I was nasty as I picked it up.


----------



## exile123

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ok time for an new pic.... I'm an internet gangtsa motherfuckers and don't you forget it. 










And yes i like blue waffles...


----------



## just1988

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



urinaldeuce said:


> That's me with my birthday cake this year. Notice what it says.


I'm all about a bit of birthday blue waffle.


----------



## Bubba T

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I haven't posted here in awhile. Here is me.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Sporting the bald look? Think you Tyrese with glasses?


----------



## Bubba T

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Bald fade is close enough.

I'm also not black enough to be Tyrese, and I got better shoulders.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Can you give me an "OH YEAH!" for old times sake, Percy?


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Bubba T said:


> I haven't posted here in awhile. Here is me.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Virgil?


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I was going to say the Chocolate Rain guy, only bald. But Virgil works too.


----------



## MarkusB

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

More like Tinie Tempah


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ruining this thread but WHATEVS.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

CUT YOUR HAIR YOU FUCKING HIPPIE.


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Pezley said:


> Ruining this thread but WHATEVS.


Jerry Cantrell?


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Pezley said:


> Ruining this thread but WHATEVS.


=


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^lol


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

What so lol?


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

My friend is a pro at this and she did my nails a little while ago. Here is how they turned out. They wont last long, but they look pretty awesome to me.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

This was about 2 weeks ago, we entered a beach volleyball, it was my first beach tournament, I'm an indoor player ahah, it's a lot harder than indoor, but I wasn't that bad. We didn't win anything that time, but oh well, we're entering another one in about 2 weeks time so hopefully with the experience gained, we'll do better this time!


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LipsLikeMorphine said:


> My friend is a pro at this and she did my nails a little while ago. Here is how they turned out. They wont last long, but they look pretty awesome to me.


Oooh funky, I like the glittery blue. 










^ This is my friend Indah and I just a few days ago!


----------



## DTJ

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










A Layout catch at our home tournament last year.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me on my 18th back in April:









Didn't want to put my mum's face out there.  I was forced to wear that stupid badge btw.

Me now:









Trying out the whole tash and goatee thing. Might shave it off.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

your mom looks like she's wearing a burka. and are you indian or paki?


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



SummerLove said:


> your mom looks like she's wearing a burka. and are you indian or paki?


My paint skills are boss. 

My family are from Bangladesh.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Grow a big beard please! I thought it was a burka at first too


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



MMN said:


> Grow a big beard please!


Mate I've tried! Whenever I try it's like this:


----------



## Heel

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Samee said:


> Mate I've tried! Whenever I try it's like this:


I find it really easy to grow a beard. Can grow a decent one in about two weeks, but never do because they won't let me have one at work.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



MMN said:


> I find it really easy to grow a beard. Can grow a decent one in about two weeks, but never do because they won't let me have one at work.


As a brown man, you have put me to shame.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Samee said:


> My paint skills are boss.
> 
> My family are from Bangladesh.


LOL you couldn't just crop her out? Anyways, doesn't matter, first part of this post was funny. You look like an old friend of mine.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Samee said:


> My paint skills are boss.
> 
> My family are from Bangladesh.


sweet! i'm from bangladesh too. dhaka or sylhet?


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



SummerLove said:


> sweet! i'm from bangladesh too. dhaka or sylhet?


My family are mainly from Comilla but some live in Dhaka. We actually have property in Bashundhara City. You?


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Samee said:


> My family are mainly from Comilla but some live in Dhaka. We actually have property in Bashundhara City. You?


Cool, my family's in Sylhet, they're from the Bishwanath district. We do have places in Bhartokhola...where that is exactly I have no idea lol.

Speakin of Comilla, I always hear of beef between Noakhali's and Sylheti's. What's that all about?


----------



## Samee

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



SummerLove said:


> Speakin of Comilla, I always hear of beef between Noakhali's and Sylheti's. What's that all about?


:lmao

I don't even know. There's always a friction. I remember when I used to go to mosque I used to get shit from all the Sylhetis for apparently being Noakhali even though I'm not. It's just I spoke more 'posh' than them I think. It wasn't anything serious, just light-hearted piss-taking. My Sylheti friends always seemed to have more of a problem with Noakhalis than my Noakhali cousins with Sylhetis. Noakhalis just come across as not really caring to be honest.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Stad

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

AHHHHH Why do you have a spider on your face in the last picture?


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

god damn fuck you dude i saw that last picture and my heart stopped


----------



## Brye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










From a year ago or so. Taking down some juice.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> AHHHHH Why do you have a spider on your face in the last picture?


Haha, my buddy owns that tarantula and we were all drinking and he brought it out so i put it on my face and took a picture with it, but i actually like spiders and find them fascinating so they don't bother me at all.



SummerLove said:


> god damn fuck you dude i saw that last picture and my heart stopped


:lmao

Sorry!


----------



## HullKogan

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



HullKogan said:


>


You look cheerful.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

HULKKOGAN bulking up


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Hello everyone.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^No wonder you come on here seemingly half fucked out of your mind.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

wow someones bitter


----------



## joshlamb1985

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/photo.php?fbid=110374032387421&set=a.101162886641869.1970.100002444734685&type=1&theater


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



SummerLove said:


> god damn fuck you dude i saw that last picture and my heart stopped


Me too, gotta put warning tags on pics like them dude, R-Truth would hate them..


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Evolution said:


> Hello everyone.


You look a lot like Rik Mayall of Young Ones fame.


----------



## Olympus

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



stadw0n306 said:


>


BAMF of the day just for this.

Still waiting for Pyro to post a pic.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

000000000000


----------



## RKO920

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## exile123

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










One more photo of the epic mustache before its gone forever.  That's right ladies, you know you want to take it for a spin.


----------



## THE BATMAN.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Here's me on vacation in Nibelheim last year


----------



## Brye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ :lmao










At the plate for the Brew Crew.


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



THE BATMAN said:


>


Batman gimmick, I lol'd


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



























Pretty serious business.


----------



## exile123

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LadyHotrod said:


> Pretty serious business.


A Punk and Piper shirt? That's pretty fucking epic. (Y)


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me with Nikki Bella.









Me with Evan Bourne.









Me with Dave Grohl from Nirvana & Foo Fighters.









Me with John Paul Jones from Led Zeppelin.









Me with Josh Homme from Queens of the Stone Age.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You got to meet Josh Homme? I fucking hate you! So jealous he is one of my biggest idols.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Evolution said:


> You got to meet Josh Homme? I fucking hate you! So jealous he is one of my biggest idols.


Yeah I met him before Them Crooked Vultures concert out the back, he was standing out side for about 10 minutes just talking to us. Dave & John Didn't stay out to long, they took some pictures then went in. Josh gave me, my dad and some others backstage tickets for after the show and got to hang out and have a drink with Josh. Dave & John already left it was just Josh. Awesome night.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LadyHotrod said:


> Pretty serious business.




Jealous of the Roddy Piper merchandise.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

In the line waiting to meet CM Punk in Melbourne two weeks ago.
Got my Magazine signed and a handshake


----------



## exile123

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



EdgeHeadBellaFan said:


> In the line waiting to meet CM Punk in Melbourne two weeks ago.
> Got my Magazine signed and a handshake


Ok now you're starting to piss me off. :lmao Jesus, is there anyone you haven't met?


----------



## JasperSmerth

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









A wild Jasper appears!


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



exile123 said:


> Ok now you're starting to piss me off. :lmao Jesus, is there anyone you haven't met?


Lol.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me with The Miz.









Me with Alex Riley.









Me with Kofi Kingston.









Me with Zach Ryder.









Me with David Otunga.









Me with John Cena.









Getting Rey's autograph.









CM Punk waiting for the bus to go talking to Beth.









CM Punk waiting still as Dolph & Nikki is heading my way as I got a hug from Nikki Bella 









Waiting in the line at The Bella Twins & Dolph Ziggler signing


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

you lucky dog. and lol at cena wearing the i bring it via satellite shirt. when were these pictures taken?

and were you too afraid to talk to cm punk? lol


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I tell you what dude, it would be hard for me to be that far away from CM Punk without giving him a man-hug.

No **** :side:


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Oh my god how did you meet all of those wrestlers! I'd seriously stalk CM Punk if I ever saw him, lol.


----------



## CoRyP2008

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



EdgeHeadBellaFan said:


> Me with John Paul Jones from Led Zeppelin.


Holy fuck, that's amazing! He's a god!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CoRyP2008 said:


> Holy fuck, that's amazing! He's a god!


JPJ is an underrated bass player, but Jimmy Page is actually GOD.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



SummerLove said:


> you lucky dog. and lol at cena wearing the i bring it via satellite shirt. when were these pictures taken?
> 
> and were you too afraid to talk to cm punk? lol


These were taken about two weeks ago when they were touring Australia.

No I was not afraid, he ignored everyone lol.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Oh my god how did you meet all of those wrestlers! I'd seriously stalk CM Punk if I ever saw him, lol.


At the airport.

They take alot of photos well there waiting for there baggage.


----------



## CoRyP2008

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LadyHotrod said:


> JPJ is an underrated bass player, but Jimmy Page is actually GOD.


All of Led Zeppelin are gods. In the pantheon of the Rock Gods, you'd have Freddie Mercury in the middle and then Robert Plant, Jimmy Page, John Paul Jones, and John Bonham seated next to him.


----------



## exile123

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



EdgeHeadBellaFan said:


> At the airport.


Ah so that's why Punk was ignoring everyone.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

REY UNMASKED


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The Miz fears jobbing to the Undertaker so he wears a suit everywhere. True story.


----------



## Gang

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Mike J Cab00se

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



EdgeHeadBellaFan said:


> Me with The Miz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with Alex Riley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with Kofi Kingston.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with Zach Ryder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with David Otunga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with John Cena.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting Rey's autograph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM Punk waiting for the bus to go talking to Beth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM Punk waiting still as Dolph & Nikki is heading my way as I got a hug from Nikki Bella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting in the line at The Bella Twins & Dolph Ziggler signing


WOW YOU ARE ONE LUCKY PERSON, YOU GOT TO MEET ZACK RYDER!


----------



## Brye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



King Kenny said:


> REY UNMASKED


He looks like BJ Penn. :lmao


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










I'm going to miss Summer.


----------



## CJ Punk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> I'm going to miss Summer.


10/10 fo sho!


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> I'm going to miss Summer.


caligula (http://www.wrestlingforum.com/143158-caligula.html) is banned but he wants you to know that his dick is hard


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao


----------



## Gang

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> I'm going to miss Summer.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> I'm going to miss Summer.


Feel free to red rep me whenever you want. This picture makes up for it. OW!


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Thanks everyone.  Except for Caligula, that comment was kinda weird, lol.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

omg you crazy fat loser virgins


----------



## Nabz™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

LOL I feel like I'm missing something here...what's this "caligula" thing people keep saying here?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Nabz™ said:


> LOL I feel like I'm missing something here...what's this "caligula" thing people keep saying here?


You're too new to get it.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Skinny/petite girls are the best, but jeez Skittle, you could still add like ten pounds!

Nice picture.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Brye said:


> He looks like BJ Penn. :lmao


I didn't read the Rey bit before seeing the picture and I straight away thought "Cool, he met BJ Penn as well" :lmao


----------



## Nabz™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



MMN said:


> You're too new to get it.


So then elaborate...


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Nabz™ said:


> LOL I feel like I'm missing something here...what's this "caligula" thing people keep saying here?


3rd emperor of rome


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Nabz™;10059892 said:


> So then elaborate...


Stupid 09ers. keepup_SON.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Oh my god how did you meet all of those wrestlers! I'd seriously stalk CM Punk if I ever saw him, lol.


The fuck is wrong with you, dude? I actually forgot this thread existed until yesterday.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me with Derek Sanders from Mayday Parade


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


















































BEETCHES AND HOOES!


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

This is me looking serious 










This is me looking ready for a fight










This is me looking my happy self










This is me playing hide & seek 










And this is me telling you i'm better than you










I'm pretty awesome


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

its nice to see that brother devon is posting as winning


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm testifying indeed.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



seancarleton77 said:


> The fuck is wrong with you, dude? I actually forgot this thread existed until yesterday.


And it looks like you didn't bother to look at the last couple pages of this thread. Otherwise you wouldn't of made such a hilarious post.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


















DAT RESEMBLANCE


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Shiittt. I got a nice complexion. Winning is a ******.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Headliner said:


> Shiittt. I got a nice complexion. Winning is a ******.


I am proud of my dark complexion, sir.


----------



## Saint 17

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










I look quite smug here for some reason.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Headliner are you rocking the waves?


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Headliner said:


> Skinny/petite girls are the best, but jeez Skittle, you could still add like ten pounds!


I know, I'm trying to.  And by the way Headliner and Winning don't look anything alike, lol. You're just racist.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Bored so I had more:









Before hittin the club last night:









I IZ A KILLAH~~!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> I know, I'm trying to.  And by the way Headliner and Winning don't look anything alike, lol. You're just racist.


when Headliner said add 10 pounds he really just meant his massive penis.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

lol! I doubt it weighs that much.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

you going to find out?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

you'd be surprised. don't piss him off or he'll wrap it around your neck and start you up like a lawnmower.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rush said:


> you'd be surprised. don't piss him off or he'll wrap it around your neck and start you up like a lawnmower.


Joe Rogan for the fucking win.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

black people everywhere


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> black people everywhere


----------



## Saint 17

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Dealer said:


> DAT RESEMBLANCE


Am I the only one who thinks this pic needs a "You'z gonna get raped" caption?


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Just wanted to post a pic of my little cat.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Pics of black people and then a post of a black ca...nah that would be silly. Cat looks pissed thou.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Saint 17 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this pic needs a "You'z gonna get raped" caption?


:lmao

"I likes ya and I wants ya."


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Winning™;10062871 said:


> :lmao
> 
> "I likes ya and I wants ya."


"Hey babe, you ever been 3D'd?"


----------



## GOON

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Winning™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> "I likes ya and I wants ya."


we can do this the easy way....or we can do this the hard way.


----------



## Saint 17

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Pics of black people and then a post of a black ca...nah that would be silly. Cat looks pissed thou.


WAGG you're such a racist paedophile.


----------



## Mankycaaant

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Pics of black people and then a post of a black ca...nah that would be silly. Cat looks pissed thou. P.S. I like little girls.


That's disgusting COCKS.


----------



## Saint 17

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Mankycaaant said:


> That's disgusting COCKS.


It really is. He should leave, but he won't. He's just gonna wait until some albino-mexican loli comes along here so he can hate-crime-rape it.


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

this was me about five months ago just before we began our first training with the army. It's in the middle east, we woke up at five am and I probably look tired. and I think I turned out pretty short in this pic which usually doesn't happen, I'm not as short as I look .












And this one was a bit later in the day when we stopped for a rest. I was flicking some bug of my arm and my friend always laughs and says it looks like I am injecting myself with something. :side:


----------



## Brye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao the 2nd one kinda looks like you're shooting up. :argh:

Cools pics though man. (Y)


----------



## Sickburn

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









My mate and I during a night out. I'm on the right.









Me at my old work.


----------



## Rickeey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Figured I may as well contribute to this fine thread.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rated Y2J

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



















Clearly pissed out of my mind in both pictures, having a good time with friends, whilst rocking the Rolling Stones and Jimi Hendrix t shirts.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Playing badminton at the beach.









Bob Dylan t-shirt!









And in Oxford, just having the lols with the Witch-king...


----------



## Nas

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That first pic is awesome.


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Chrisp_Morg said:


>


You look like Bart Gunn


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

He looks kinda like Dolph Ziggler when he stopped dying his hair for a few weeks.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

hmmm... 2nd pic ashley could get it.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

bad bitch


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Nas said:


> That first pic is awesome.


Thanks! I have another one of me basically levitating during that game. Lol.


----------



## Gang

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> Playing badminton at the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Dylan t-shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in Oxford, just having the lols with the Witch-king...


Love you


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Lol thanks guys!

I often get, "you look like the guy from scouting for girls"



















I kinda see it.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Chrisp_Morg said:


>


When did you meet Alyson Hannigan?


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Chrisp_Morg said:


>


You are definitely Dolph Ziggler in this one!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It's the massive Jaw/Chin


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It's the eyes as well.


----------



## Captain - Charisma

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me and my little nephew.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> You are definitely Dolph Ziggler in this one!


More Tito Ortiz. The jaw and hair style.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Gang

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Captain - Charisma said:


> Me and my little nephew.


so beautiful


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










OH YEAH, MAN, JUST BACK THE FUCK UP

Are you real, Cat?










EDIT: Some of my band shirts.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Show us your tits Cat.


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Are you straight edge or not? That's all that matters.


----------



## NorthernLights

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

So you like Frank Catalanotto, Burzum, and wrestling. What are you, me?


----------



## just1988

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Breakfast, nom nom nom


----------



## X-Pensive Wino

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me and my boy. Terrible quality photo, but the only recent one.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Nitemare said:


> Are you straight edge or not? That's all that matters.


I don't drink, smoke or do drugs, but not to be straight edge, and I don't really care about the straight edge lifestyle. I don't smoke weed anymore or drink because I have anxiety and it acts up so I stopped. Not that I was much of a weed smoker, I only smoked 3 times, and it was shared joints, and I was never a big drinker. Never smoked cigs and wont ever do so.




NorthernLights said:


> So you like Frank Catalanotto, Burzum, and wrestling. What are you, me?


No, I'm awesome.


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I can like you for those qualities.


----------



## NorthernLights

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Oh damn, I just touched the stove.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

lol.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Get out of my kitchen.


----------



## Captain - Charisma

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Gang said:


> so beautiful


Thanks, he's the light of my life right now.


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


>


Dear female Mike Patton fan, I love you.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Awesome pics Catalanotto.

Anyways, here is me.


----------



## Gang

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LipsLikeMorphine said:


> Awesome pics Catalanotto.
> 
> Anyways, here is me.


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










:side:

Errr...yeah...


----------



## Gang

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

From last year:


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> I'm going to miss Summer.


Skittle, you are beautiful


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Wow, so many pretty faces. I don't wanna share my face anymore! :$


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me on the right.


----------



## will94

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me with Jesse Hasek (lead singer) of 10 Years after their show last night:


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> I'm going to miss Summer.


Very pretty, but you should eat more


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

this was back in February.


----------



## Cole Phelps

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

i hate you bad guy. nothing personal but thats a hotty on your arm and what can i say im jealous


----------



## TheLadderMatch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cole Phelps said:


> i hate you bad guy. nothing personal but thats a hotty on your arm and what can i say im jealous


:lmao


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cole Phelps said:


> i hate you bad guy. nothing personal but thats a hotty on your arm and what can i say im jealous


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Eddie99

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cole Phelps said:


> i hate you bad guy. nothing personal but thats a hotty on your arm and what can i say im jealous


fpalm

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mankycaaant

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cole Phelps said:


> i hate you bad guy. nothing personal but thats a hotty on your arm and what can i say im jealous


Cole, you are genius. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Cole surely you got multiple bitches hanging off both arms rite?


----------



## Captain - Charisma

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



The Bad Guy said:


> this was back in February.


Sweet pic, you both look happy together.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rahi said:


> Skittle, you are beautiful





For The Win said:


> Very pretty, but you should eat more


Thanks!  But I'm not THAT skinny, people are acting like I'm anorexic or something, lol.


----------



## NexSES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> I'm going to miss Summer.


To quote the great Ron Simmons. DAMN!


----------



## Whorses

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cole Phelps said:


> i hate you bad guy. nothing personal but thats a hotty on your arm and what can i say im jealous


Cole Phelps for poster of the year 2011. Genius my man, genius.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You wanna see a pic of me?


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Sorry if I'm posting in here too much! But I thought this was a cute picture.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^ I'm actually tempted now to forgive you for calling Finlay a 70 year old Grandpa, dammit.


----------



## NexSES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Sorry if I'm posting in here too much! But I thought this was a cute picture.


no definately keep posting


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Sorry if I'm posting in here too much! But I thought this was a cute picture.


Very pretty, indeed.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Very cute Skittle


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

off to fap

i mean i saw her on webcam'

i mean nice pic


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Dear God, did I step into a time machine and wind up in 2008, or are people really that obsessed with Skittle again?


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Stojy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao how one chick will post a pic, and everybody will be all on that. Pretty sad.


----------



## AMxPunk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Priceless Blaze said:


>


Fella


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



AMxPunk said:


> Fella


Haha you trying to make a joke xD


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Awww thanks everyone, you guys are too sweet. 



CM Dealer said:


> Dear God, did I step into a time machine and wind up in 2008, or are people really that obsessed with Skittle again?


I think it's because I'm nice to everyone again. It's definitely better than being the most hated person on the forum like last year, lol.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Sorry if I'm posting in here too much! But I thought this was a cute picture.


That your house? I like what you've done with the place.


----------



## Gang

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Sorry if I'm posting in here too much! But I thought this was a cute picture.


You are so beautiful!!!


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Nuski

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch said:


>


Pimpin' aint easy


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch said:


>


Damn, you get all the bitches
8*D


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I always assumed you were black..

:argh:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Switchy, WF's straight up baller.

Shannon, stop posting so many pics. It means i can't post any or the sexy levels of this thread get too high and we have to wait for sXe to even it all out.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Stojy said:


> :lmao how one chick will post a pic, and everybody will be all on that. Pretty sad.


i know its a difficult concept for you to grasp, but there are females outside the btb section


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

no there isn't. liar.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

mikey whats good


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

just fappin'. sup wit u?


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Sorry if I'm posting in here too much! But I thought this was a cute picture.


Hello!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

just finished cleaning my screen you know bro


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

This is from the girlfriends sisters birthday earlier a while ago with my best friend (black) and my now girlfriend (red). I'm not sure why I'm covering my face. It would of been a good photo and yes it's a film photo


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Sorry if I'm posting in here too much! But I thought this was a cute picture.


Looking Good.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Evolution said:


> This is from the girlfriends sisters birthday earlier a while ago with my best friend (black) and my now girlfriend (red). I'm not sure why I'm covering my face. It would of been a good photo and yes it's a film photo


that bottle will make a good bong


----------



## $id

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Sorry if I'm posting in here too much! But I thought this was a cute picture.


I havent posted ina long time just lurked around with no intention to post again...

Till I saw that picture and I needed to say you look georgous....Stunning


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Is it just me or is one of those pictures hanging on the wall slightly crooked?


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Just back from my holidays in Crete....Heres a pic of me and my miss's 








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice catch there mate


----------



## NexSES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rush said:


> Switchy, WF's straight up baller.
> 
> *Shannon, stop posting so many pics.* It means i can't post any or the sexy levels of this thread get too high and we have to wait for sXe to even it all out.


are you gay?!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



NexSES said:


> are you gay?!


I'm not sure if RUSH is gay, but he certainly comes off as a lot less creepy/desperate than some people in this thread.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

HULK. NICE TITS AND U HAVE A PRETTY SMILE.

PLEASE GO OUT WITH ME:

[ ] YES
[ ] NO


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

www.bkbhulksnudes.com.au


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Suq Madiq said:


> HULK. NICE TITS AND U HAVE A PRETTY SMILE.
> 
> PLEASE GO OUT WITH ME:
> 
> [x] YES
> [ ] NO


How could I say no to such words of beauty?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

BULK you are my rape playtoy and mine alone.


----------



## Cole Phelps

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Just back from my holidays in Crete....Heres a pic of me and my miss's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


I've said this once i'll say it again :yum: she's a hotty man i hope one day i'll meet a chick like that......that likes me as well hopefully lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cole Phelps said:


> I've said this once i'll say it again :yum: she's a hotty man i hope one day i'll meet a chick like that......that likes me as well hopefully lol


He even has that, U MAD? look on his face, but seriously, she is quite the looker dude. (Y)


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Switch looks like he's 12.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cole Phelps said:


> i hate you bad guy. nothing personal but thats a hotty on your arm and what can i say im jealous





Cole Phelps said:


> I've said this once i'll say it again :yum: she's a hotty man i hope one day i'll meet a chick like that......that likes me as well hopefully lol


Why the fuck are you drooling over everyone's girlfriends? Seriously?


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cole Phelps said:


> I've said this once i'll say it again :yum: she's a hotty man i hope one day i'll meet a chick like that......that likes me as well hopefully lol


Ehhhh thanks i think.........


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me again.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LipsLikeMorphine said:


> Me again.


----------



## Hazzard

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LipsLikeMorphine said:


> Me again.


:yum:


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LipsLikeMorphine said:


> Me again.


You look great!


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Is there some type of email notification setting I can enable so I receive an email every time Shannon posts a pic?


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Thank you Fallen Angel, EGame, and Hazzard.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

How old are you Lips I dont want to compliment you today and end up in jail tomorrow nah mean


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



STUFF said:


> How old are you Lips I dont want to compliment you today and end up in jail tomorrow nah mean


I will be 21 in January.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

In that case you are an attractive young woman


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Been a minute


----------



## Flanny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LipsLikeMorphine said:


> I will be 21 in January.


Finally! Looking good.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hey LLM.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LipsLikeMorphine said:


> Me again.


Love your hair.



Sheik said:


> Been a minute


Where is your beard? Next time you better be wearing tights



haribo said:


> Hey LLM.


Stealin my game son.

Still plan on raping BULK.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

On my face?

And I know you're eager to see me in my tights McQueen, but you'll have to wait.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Mostly i'm just hoping you'll have the pointy Iron Sheik boots. And i'm talking a bin laden/wizard beard, not a "I haven't shaved this week" beard.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sheik said:


> On my face?


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> Mostly i'm just hoping you'll have the pointy Iron Sheik boots. And i'm talking a bin laden/wizard beard, not a "I haven't shaved this week" beard.


I'll grow a binny beard and get them boots just for you Queery.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Wait have you started wrestling Sheik?? Post pictures!


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Not on the scene yet


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ohhh okay well you better post pictures or a video of your first match!


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Sand Wizard gimmick please, and just throw sand in peoples eyes in your matches like the Talibum from its Always Sunny in Philly.

Shannon wanna wrestle?


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Back off man this isn't your battle


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm Don you are Roger, you'll get sick of her and she'll end up my secretary. Sharing is caring.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm OK with that Skittle your time is limited better make the most of it


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Make sure i'm in the office when you ride around on her back. Actually Skittle do you by chance have a twin sister?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sheik said:


> Not on the scene yet


Congrats man for getting into the business, if you have a match close to the level of Slaughter vs Sheik BootCamp match you'll have done very well.

Any idea on your influences/style you'll be wrestling?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

He likes Angle.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*_well at least Angle didn't set the bar too high to be bettered_*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

And dislikes JBL. He'll be a shitty talker and a shitty wrestler.

Love you, Sheiky.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



NexSES said:


> are you gay?!


no. are you incapable of meeting girls who you actually have a chance of getting in their pants?



BkB Hulk said:


> I'm not sure if RUSH is gay, but he certainly comes off as a lot less creepy/desperate than some people in this thread.


i had to stop getting my creep on.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Sub-Zero.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Alright Cat that is the coolest fucking shirt i've ever seen.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

thats an epic shirt.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BkB Hulk said:


> And dislikes JBL. He'll be a shitty talker and a shitty wrestler.
> 
> Love you, Sheiky.


:lmao
Fuck JBL. Angle > JBL. 4 LIFE BITCH.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


>


Okay, that's one awesome shirt.


----------



## geraldinhio

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


>


Awesome . Catalanotto > Skittle . *waits for red rep * :side:










Me in the middle just a bit drunk . 










I like this one just because how wasted eveyone looks . 










I'm second in on the left . I always laugh at this one as my friend hasn't drank since then as he was getting sick the whole night and he looks like he's about to puke there .

EDIT :WOW , I bearly had that posted and Skittle red repped me . :lmao


----------



## Nas

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Well, I green repped your post to even it out.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

000000000000000


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



We Are Legion said:


> Yep....


There are worse than you, sweetheart. DO NOT BE ASHAMED!


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah me and Platt.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> Yeah me and Platt.


How many wrestling DVDs do you have?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hundreds. I don't know the exact number.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



We Are Legion said:


> Yep....


Why did you skip over Wrestlemania 24?

Lame for noticing, I know.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Two months and about 50 DVDs out of date but here's most of mine (sorry for the quality had to use my iPhone)


----------



## slassar136

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Did you people actually pay for all those DVDs?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I've got 2 wrestling DVDs 8*D


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sheik said:


> Not on the scene yet


I will be ready to mark when someone in the crowed screams "HEY, I KNOW THAT GUY" during one of your matches.


----------



## peep4life

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



slassar136 said:


> Did you people actually pay for all those DVDs?


not worried about your post, more worried about that girl in your sig, who is that

Wow, Platt, I have a good two hundred or so but that is just insanely awesome


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



slassar136 said:


> Did you people actually pay for all those DVDs?


no it was raining DVD's in Connecticut and they got lucky


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Wow, what the hell? I think I only have a total of 10 DVD's at home.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Oh my god Platt that is so crazy! I've never seen that many wrestling DVD's together.


----------



## Sheik

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Platt said:


> Two months and about 50 DVDs out of date but here's most of mine (sorry for the quality had to use my iPhone)


Legendary.

Respect.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Platt that's awesome. I can just imagine a room with a shelf like that and just a giant ass TV to watch them all on.


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That's just a fraction of Platt's actual collection. He basically lives in a house built of DVDs. It's pretty rad.

I'm a bit surprised as to how little "lol u must get mad pussy" comments there have been. Like, none. Is this that tolerance thingy the grown-ups preach about?


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

...and I thought I had a lot.

I mean, I have 100+ DVD's, and that's after lending some to my cousin, selling a few I no longer want, etc.


----------



## D17

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Platt said:


> Two months and about 50 DVDs out of date but here's most of mine (sorry for the quality had to use my iPhone)


Wow, nice collection.

But THIS is what you call a collection. (If I had all of these it would take me literally years and years to watch them).


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



peep4life said:


> not worried about your post, more worried about that girl in your sig, who is that
> 
> Wow, Platt, I have a good two hundred or so but that is just insanely awesome


The girl is called Rosie Jones


----------



## Brye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Platt that collection is amazing.

I still need to watch much of my collection.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



D17 said:


> Wow, nice collection.
> 
> But THIS is what you call a collection. (If I had all of these it would take me literally years and years to watch them).



DVD wise he hasn't got much that I don't his are just more spread out.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Just out of interest, if it's not a rude question, how much does it cost to build a collection like that? I'm thinking many thousands of dollars/pounds, unless I'm doing my maths wrong.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LipsLikeMorphine said:


> Why did you skip over Wrestlemania 24?
> 
> Lame for noticing, I know.


lol, I dunno. I have the only good match on the card on one of my Ric Flair dvds, so it's all good. 

I actually fell behind a lot the past couple years.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Wait what? You think the only good match at 24 was the Flair match?


----------



## geraldinhio

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The money in the Bank was a scorcher . Taker and Edge was one of their best bouts too . WM24 was a solid show thinking back on it . 

Anyway I can't believe I ended up watching all 15 minutes of that video . I was fucking amazed , I only have like 20 DVDs . I just kept on thinking he could have a great car or something more productive than those DVD's . Whatever you're into I suppose......


----------



## Cre5po

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

She was born August 23rd - 21:43pm 

Weighed 8lb 3 - a hell of a lot for her size 

My girlfriend didn't feel contractions until 6cm dialated 

We have named the baby Evelyn (Not sure on middle name)

(And yes I'm old enough to be in the ball pit apparently)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Congrats dude. Happy sailing from here on-wards


----------



## 189558

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It looks like how Ponyboy Curtis' did after his was dyed.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










lace out


----------



## KME

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



that be moi. About a year ago though.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










here i am, JOOP MUNSTERMAN.


----------



## mrxrival

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

AGE:19
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/84/31082011.png


----------



## sXeCalli

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Yeah, I'm sat with a cute baby. (not mine) COME AT ME!










Me trolling at a show.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

A nice picture my friend took.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










ON THE FLOOR, AS ALWAYS.

Fuck off.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Very cute girls on this forum!


----------



## haribo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> IN THE KITCHEN, AS ALWAYS.


Corrected. :hmm:


----------



## NexSES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> A nice picture my friend took.





Catalanotto said:


> ON THE FLOOR, AS ALWAYS.
> 
> Fuck off.


very nice


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



NexSES said:


> very nice


What about the guys who posted in here?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You should post a picture of your pussy in here bulk


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

nice to see Cat is in the kitchen. Shannon, you could learn a thing or two.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Skittle is too stubborn to be in the kitchen. She probably have a fridge and microwave in her room.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

thats okay Headliner, that way you can just keep her in the one room. more efficient.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I put my laptop in the kitchen and post on WF while I make sandwiches.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> ON THE FLOOR, AS ALWAYS.
> 
> Fuck off.


Watch your knees! I've seen people get some nasty marks on their knees from fuc... laying on the floor. By the way, love the hair.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^^^^ Nice eyes.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LipsLikeMorphine said:


> ^^^^ Nice eyes.


Thanks.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



PF69 said:


>


Dude, when did Trent Reznor gain all that weight?


----------



## joshlamb1985

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.101162886641869.1970.100002444734685


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









Me









Me playing some bass


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Took this pic from the Santa Monica Pier.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LipsLikeMorphine said:


> Took this pic from the Santa Monica Pier.


So jealous. The beaches in Jersey just don't compare.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










b/c you all deserve some love :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Have I ever told you that you have beautiful eyes? :side:


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

you can see his eyes?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










i'd fuck me


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Your eyes match your tie. Not surprised to see a South Australian wielding a knife either.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

cutting strawberries son like a civilised cunt


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

its weird looking at old pics of all of you, i've seen THE FUTURE.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm disappointed you don't look like Balotelli. Also, I thought you were dutch or some shit.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

i do look like balotelli.










see


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Yeah it's not me but its a picture I took so live with it.

I got that Wednesday and didn't start until that night. I'm done with it already. 

Great book and I suggest anyone who is a fan of his gets it. One of the best books I've ever read.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Winning is a sharp dressed man.

Take notes, people.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Fuck wearing nice clothes, that shit is for the birds, and weddings.


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Kiz is a killa. DAT'S NOT A KNIIIIFE!



Catalanotto said:


> Winning is a sharp dressed man.
> 
> Take notes, people.


Stylin' and proflin'.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










*Bit of light reading....
*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Winning™ said:


>


Winning is black?

Then why you liking Punk over Rock? You Uncle Tom.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



redeadening said:


> Winning is black?
> 
> Then why you liking Punk over Rock? You Uncle Tom.


Haha u shock'd?

BECUZ HE SHOOTS FROM TEH HIP! 

I like Three Doors Down and Coldplay and hate Lil Wayne too. Should that about do it?

SOME MORE PICS:

For my bro's graduation this year:

















Heading to a club:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

winning -->


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

No relation.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

SWAG OVERLOAD! My pictures have been cast into the shadows by Winning's ballin' suits.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You too can have the inevitable swag produced by one Winning(trademarked), MMN*

**Results may vary*


----------



## sXeCalli

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Winning™ said:


> Haha u shock'd?


DAT SWAG


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Winning is losing by posting his plates, which people can use to track you down.

Seriously, bro, you should block the plates. Never post plates on the net.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Quite true, you dont want Ryan Genesis hunting you down like he threatened to


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

There goes my hopes and dreams of ever getting a chance to track down Cat's plates.

But yeah she has a point man.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Winning™;10327273 said:


> Haha u shock'd?
> 
> BECUZ HE SHOOTS FROM TEH HIP!
> 
> I like Three Doors Down and Coldplay and hate Lil Wayne too. Should that about do it?
> 
> SOME MORE PICS:
> 
> For my bro's graduation this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading to a club:


I honestly thought you was British or something tbh Winning.


----------



## Cryme Tyme

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Promo Pic. Been working for 8 months now.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/29283022819996189381517.jpg/


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Vic_J said:


> I honestly thought you was British or something tbh Winning.


Haha what made you think that?



redeadening said:


> Quite true, you dont want Ryan Genesis hunting you down like he threatened to


LET HIM COME AT ME BRO!

No, really don't Genesis.



Catalanotto said:


> Winning is losing by posting his plates, which people can use to track you down.
> 
> Seriously, bro, you should block the plates. Never post plates on the net.


Whoops, absolutely right. Had a herp a derp moment there. I was too amazing by my Beniz pics to notice


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Latest pic^ Moist morror.










Grazin^











Sparky!!! ^^


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Winning™ said:


> Haha u shock'd?
> 
> BECUZ HE SHOOTS FROM TEH HIP!
> 
> I like Three Doors Down and Coldplay and hate Lil Wayne too. Should that about do it?
> 
> SOME MORE PICS:
> 
> For my bro's graduation this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading to a club:


I thought you were British too, for some reason :$

But instead you're a black man with massive swaggar, RESPECT.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

LOL I'm still wondering how people thought I was British? I do like tea and soccer, though.


----------



## Pop Tatari

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Winning™ said:


> LOL I'm still wondering how people thought I was British? I do like tea and soccer, though.


Its called football not soccer!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Pop Tatari said:


> Its called football not soccer!


Gotcha.


----------



## J-Rokk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kiz said:


> i'd fuck me


You look as crazy as I had pictured Kiz. Rush though, not so much. He actually looks ahem normal.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cryme Tyme said:


> Promo Pic. Been working for 8 months now.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/29283022819996189381517.jpg/


I'm really hoping you are the somewhat intimidating guy on the right.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm going to assume he isn't.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I will then no longer comment, for I enjoy coming to this site.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I haven't seen one of those neck things in quite awhile. Not saying that negatively, just an observation.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Those are some nice ass......letters.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> I will then no longer comment, for I enjoy coming to this site.


Totally beat me to it. I was going to post my Hot Rod photo except in the white shirt.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Well I don't have a Hotrod top, so I guess I have to post a topless pic.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



J-Rokk said:


> You look as crazy as I had pictured Kiz. Rush though, not so much. He actually looks ahem normal.


thats b/c i am normal rokk. u mirin?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

tits


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> Playing badminton at the beach.
> And in Oxford, just having the lols with the Witch-king...


Don't mean to come across like a stalker but I live in Oxford  That's the warhammer(?) shop by the cinema right?!


----------



## Nas

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You're totally coming across as a stalker...


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I took to much viagra.









Me with Derek from Mayday Parade.









Me with a good metal band but I forgot there name.









Old picture of me when I played drums.









Me playing some bass (What I play now)









Old picture of me.


----------



## ComicMikeCasey

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

dammit, i cant get my picture up. meh!


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Chrisp_Morg said:


> Grazin^


 
Funny pic lol.


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



EdgeHeadBellaFan said:


> I took to much viagra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with Derek from Mayday Parade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with a good metal band but I forgot there name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old picture of me when I played drums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me playing some bass (What I play now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old picture of me.


Another bass player influenced by Nirvana!!! the world needs more people like us my good sir.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



holycityzoo said:


> Another bass player influenced by Nirvana!!! the world needs more people like us my good sir.


I agree.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Amber B said:


> Totally beat me to it. I was going to post my Hot Rod photo except in the white shirt.


I have the white one as well.

I love that man. All time favourite wrestler.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Amber, you could still post that pic. Just sayin'.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The people wanna see it.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









Me with long hair, circa 2005









Me last year.


----------



## kennedy=god

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Found the most complimentary ones i could find:


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










me pretty wasted coming towards the end of that night i think. sorry the image wont resize even though i've edited it several times in photobucket.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Did you smash that chick? Be honest.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

naa she's a good friend of mine. and when i arrived at the club she's been getting off with a few guys already. (N)


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Sounds like she's a ho fo sho.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Both of them. All day.


----------



## Theproof

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Winning™ said:


> Both of them. All day.


You have a nice family, I really see the resemblance. Are you sure your two sisters are ok with you posting their pictures in here? 

I kid


Don't know why I never got around to posting my picture on this site. Most people that know me on here probably don't even know that I'm black.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

In Vegas. Gave this picture to my grandmother. Came out a lot better than expected because the room I was in was a a little darker than the picture makes it seem.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



DR JUPES said:


> naa she's a good friend of mine. and when i arrived at the club she's been getting off with a few guys already. (N)


when i come to England, i expect you to hook me up with some nice, skinny English chicks and i'll see if i can get you the chubsters. deal?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



DR JUPES said:


> naa she's a good friend of mine. and when i arrived at the club she's been getting off with a few guys already. (N)


can i smash her?


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

WINNING IS BLACK?!?!


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rush said:


> when i come to England, i expect you to hook me up with some nice, skinny English chicks and i'll see if i can get you the chubsters. deal?


:lmao: i do go upto London quite a bit, you can be my wingman and vice versa. girls are a sucker for an accent so we'll say i'm your younger brother/cousin so they think i'm an Aussie as well. 



Kiz said:


> can i smash her?


can you?


----------



## Simply...amazing

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I slimmed down to 217 and changed my overall look to fit my gimmick better(not a fucking **** for anyone wondering, but an arrogant, remorseless loudmouth rockstar. Based the gimmick off of heel jomo, kennedy and punk with an essence of y2j), dedication on my part i'd say. Damn I love being in this business. Here's to hoping that one day I get my WWE tryout









PS, Pic was taken in my hotel room right before the show


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

What's up with everyone turning out black? Theproof had white written all over him. 

The new running joke has just seen daylight.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm not black.

Except for my dick.

Because my dick is big.


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Best haiku ever?


----------



## BreakTheWalls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I know the awesomeness of my shirt is a bit overwhelming.


----------



## TheRock316

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/rock316.jpg/


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Fun night with some friends. Might have been slightly intoxicated.

http://i54.tinypic.com/kbu2vk.jpg

http://i55.tinypic.com/2mmy0y8.jpg

http://i51.tinypic.com/2prdank.jpg


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

LOL you call that slightly?



> What's up with everyone turning out black? Theproof had white written all over him.


:lmao


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Proof actually looks like a cool dude.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

had no clue proof was a black guy.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



We Are Legion said:


>



You look exactly like my old best friend Erik from high school.


----------



## Theproof

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



TankOfRate said:


> WINNING IS BLACK?!?!


This literally made me LMAO


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



TankOfRate said:


> WINNING IS BLACK?!?!


You know what they say about us black people? BTW, where yo pic at Tank? 

:side:

Proof looks like one of my homeboys, BTW.


----------



## Theproof

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Winning™ said:


> You know what they say about us black people? BTW, where yo pic at Tank?
> 
> :side:
> 
> Proof looks like one of my homeboys, BTW.


Had no idea you where black.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah. You ain't the first and probably won't be the last. Probably because I don't come off a ninja. In that case, my job is succeeding.


----------



## Theproof

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I think most people think I'm white because of my avatar. I just think the guys movies are funny as shit.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I thought you were white, no lie.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Uh oh...are you guys becoming organized now? I thought I had more time.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










On the pitch at Rochdale after a 94th minute winner. I'm in the back with the hood on.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

So now everyone's going to like proof because he's black. lol.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm considering turning black myself.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I don't see why that'll have a positive effect. :side: Don't worry, I'm joking.


----------



## Gresty

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










gonna hate


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



SummerLove said:


> So now everyone's going to like proof because he's black. lol.


not at all.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BkB Hulk said:


> I don't see why that'll have a positive effect. :side: Don't worry, I'm joking.


Well, I am always at the forefront of trends. And as such, I may be the first Irish man on this board to attempt to turn black instead of heel. I haven't decided 100% yet, it will take all of my strength and cunning to pull off.


----------



## xenon_

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



















Both pictures taken about 2 years ago, back when I had a camera/pc cable

Will update when possible


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Winning™ said:


> You know what they say about us black people? *BTW, where yo pic at Tank? *
> 
> :side:
> 
> Proof looks like one of my homeboys, BTW.


Nahhh, not gonna happen. Haha.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Damn...


















































































8*D


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



SummerLove said:


> So now everyone's going to like proof because he's black. lol.


Nah I hate blacks


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Is that you dressed up as Ronald McDonald STUFF?


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Not yet Eric, but that is going to be my costume this year


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao Nice.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

STUFF as Ronald McDonald, and McQueen as the Burger King lol.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I was thinking of doing Don Draper (since my hair isn't white) and even looked up the hairstyle

http://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/10/30/look-the-part-2-mad-men-hair-uncovered/

But my hair isnt long enough and I'm to superficial to let it grow out


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



STUFF said:


> Nah I hate blacks


I would like a professional explanation.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I was just messin' son I love the blacks


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LipsLikeMorphine said:


> STUFF as Ronald McDonald, and McQueen as the Burger King lol.


No because the Burger King looks like a rapist, wait in that case yeah maybe I should be the Burger King.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

How about the Jon Hammburglar?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Growing my hair out. This pic was taken a month and a half ago so its better length now.

And yes, I am wearing a headband in the photo :side:.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Your hair looks almost like Fernando Torres. How embarrassing.

Can't believe no one had said that yet either. Guess a lot of people missed it. :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

wow. Rockhead is browner than I am

where you from anyways man?


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^^^^^^
Stamford Bridge, NY


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

But ofcourse, its right next to I'M AT THE CAR LOT, I'M GOIN BROKE


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BkB Hulk said:


> Your hair looks almost like Fernando Torres. How embarrassing.
> 
> Can't believe no one had said that yet either. Guess a lot of people missed it. :side:


So insulted right now. Especially after I had to deal with a UserCP full of this:


----------



## Nas

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I can't take my eyes off that gif.


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Look! I'm fisheyed




7th grade, Punx not dead...neither was the unibrow


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You guys make a lovely couple.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rockhead said:


> So insulted right now. Especially after I had to deal with a UserCP full of this:


Rockhead, get your ass back in the premiership thread. We're getting embarrassed and Joel and Evo are too busy arguing like an old married couple to do anything about it


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



haribo said:


> How about the Jon Hammburglar?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me yesterday:










Tonight finna show out:


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rockhead said:


> So insulted right now. Especially after I had to deal with a UserCP full of this:


That guy's nearly as good at soccer as I am.


----------



## mjrox

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



















Just showing off what an amazing cook i'am.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## mjrox

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Heres some paella.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Not a picture of me, but pictures I drew for my friends birthday present:









Dwight Howard









Hayley Williams (Paramore)

If anyone's interested, the stages of both pictures are in one of my Facebook albums here. I always find it interesting in seeing the steps in art.


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^Really good job on the hair especially.


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



LipsLikeMorphine said:


>


NICE. Very talented peeps up in here.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Thank you.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

idk if Wagg complimenting your looks is a good thing given his preference in women.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Poor WAGG, this Karla thing is never going to leave him. It's what he'll be remembered on here for.


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kazz said:


> Not a picture of me, but pictures I drew for my friends birthday present:
> 
> If anyone's interested, the stages of both pictures are in one of my Facebook albums here. I always find it interesting in seeing the steps in art.


Very nice artwork, indeed. 

I wish I would have been blessed with a hand for drawing. I always keep a sketchbook near by, but I just can't produce.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Walls said:


> Poor WAGG, this Karla thing is never going to leave him. It's what he'll be remembered on here for.


I wonder who started that whole thing anyways lol.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

One of the Aussies probably,


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:side:

tbh i think it was a group effort but me and BULK probably pushed it along. WAGG deserves it though.


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

My AJ Styles-esque tattoo. I really loved the idea, so I went and got it done a few months ago. 








The dates are the birth of my siblings. Oh, and if I posted this already, I have had a lot going on and I don't know what is coming and going.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Near™ said:


> My AJ Styles-esque tattoo. I really loved the idea, so I went and got it done a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dates are the birth of my siblings. Oh, and if I posted this already, I have had a lot going on and I don't know what is coming and going.


you should put the date you died on there too


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Three Orange Whips said:


> you should put the date you died on there too



I put that on my forehead....


----------



## Magic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That is quite the age cap there, 97-99.


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> That is quite the age cap there97-99


97 is my step brother, but I don't mess around with the step crap; family is family. 

99 was my full sister.

09 was my half brother.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Oh I meant 97 to 09 by the way. I would find it a little weird to have such a younger sibling, it would kind of feel like he was a nephew or something more than a sibling because of the age cap. I know that sounds weird, but it just wouldn't feel the same to me.


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Oh I meant 97 to 09 by the way. I would find it a little weird to have such a younger sibling, it would kind of feel like he was a nephew or something more than a sibling because of the age cap. I know that sounds weird, but it just wouldn't feel the same to me.


I treat him more as a newphew, but my father recently was remarried and they wanted a child.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Near™ said:


> 97 is my step brother, but I don't mess around with the step crap; family is family.
> 
> 99 was my full sister.
> 
> 09 was my half brother.


So what happened in 95?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rush said:


> :side:
> 
> tbh i think it was a group effort but me and BULK probably pushed it along. WAGG deserves it though.


Stop flattering yourself, it was Jupes thinking she was underage and she isn't. I was complimenting her art more so. I like people who can draw well, read that Rush, *people who can draw WELL.*


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Wigglez said:


> Stop flattering yourself, it was Jupes thinking she was underage and she isn't. I was complimenting her art more so. I like people who can draw well, read that Rush, *people who can draw WELL.*


i said she was underage way before Jupes, as did half the people i talk to on here, you idiot. as for the post above, no idea what you're on about son, i stopped taking the piss out of you ages ago. Might have to start again if you keep trying to come at me bro.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

i genuinely don't remember who did what, i think i was part of it at its very worst and was perhaps the leading cause of that b/c i made a thread. but honestly don't remember how it began...well obviously it began with Wagg joining and putting it in his sig but yeah.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rush said:


> *i said she was underage way before Jupes, as did half the people i talk to on here, you idiot.* as for the post above, no idea what you're on about son, i stopped taking the piss out of you ages ago. Might have to start again if you keep trying to come at me bro.


Yeah, ok, whatever helps you sleep. Anyways, I was talking about the self portrait, I said she was talented. Unless you didn't see the post by her.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I think everybody just started calling him out on it. I remember thinking she looked underage before the whole thing started though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I honestly didn't think much of Rush's comments about the underage thing because he had this in his avy.










He was defending her just like I was defending Karla, so it became meh.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Actually there is probably a difference. I never actually saw RUSH defend her, but I'd assume he didn't go over the top and probably didn't even care. You, on the other hand, get all pissy about it and upset and go way too far to defend her which greatly entertains everyone else.


----------



## Anne Marie Salavid

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

How you guys doin'?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Actually there is probably a difference. I never actually saw RUSH defend her, but I'd assume he didn't go over the top and probably didn't even care. You, on the other hand, get all pissy about it and upset and go way too far to defend her which greatly entertains everyone else.


You didn't? Ok then, it really doesn't even matter thou.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

How did you get that pic Wagg?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

its in my profile TKOK










cropped myself out of the pic. one of the few pics where i don't look completely like a trashbag.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You look drunk.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rush said:


> its in my profile TKOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cropped myself out of the pic. one of the few pics where i don't look completely like a trashbag.


Yeah, but you do look trashed. :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

i said completely like a trashbag. the others are far worse which is why i'm glad i don't have my mum on facebook. thats before my face got bruised up as well.


----------



## UberAirin

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Here we go:


----------



## DoYouRealize???

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me travelin around:


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

lmao. Winning is a picture whore now. That's what happens when black people TNA posters find other parts of the forum.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Headliner said:


> lmao. Winning is a picture whore now. That's what happens when black people TNA posters find other parts of the forum.


U MAD that he's working to get Cat's and or Skittle's digits?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Headliner said:


> lmao. Winning is a picture whore now. That's what happens when black people TNA posters find other parts of the forum.


Black people are TNA posters now? I've been slacking. I've been on and off on these forums until months ago so I'm like "Why not?"



swagger_ROCKS said:


> U MAD that he's working to get Cat's and or Skittle's digits?


The swag has many ways, breh.


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Headliner said:


> lmao. Winning is a picture whore now. That's what happens when black people TNA posters find other parts of the forum.


It is true, Headliner created a whole section full of his pictures and I am the only one with access.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

And you can't even share? Hella lame. All hetero.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



















Yeah mangs


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



NearSamcro™ said:


> It is true, Headliner created a whole section full of his pictures and I am the only one with access.


Nah trust me if that section did exist Amber would have access also


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










ye


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Headliner said:


> lmao. Winning is a picture whore now. That's what happens when black people TNA posters find other parts of the forum.



That's because he has swaggar, you could learn a thing or two from him instead of changing my thing to Headliner. If you haven't realized it by now, I DON'T LIKE CHANGE.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Man, you're not even bald. :side: @ Scrilla.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

He looks like a less retarded version of BabyBoy.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

well we are both *****


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

scrilla isn't a white guy?! This thread is such a mindfuck.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The proof surprised me the most.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Evolution said:


> Yeah mangs


soooooo metro


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



TankOfRate said:


> scrilla isn't a white guy?! This thread is such a mindfuck.


I'm half white unfortunately.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



scrilla said:


> I'm half white unfortunately.


ngl, I've always envisioned you as a frat dude type white guy in polo shirts with the collar up and spiked hair who spends his weekends fist-pumping and banging broads. I will never read your posts the same way again.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

So... you thought he was really Ronnie from Jersey Shore?


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Precisely!


----------



## MDizzle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Making my debut. 9/17/11


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

scrilla looks almost exactly the way I envisioned him looking like. He just needs the loc glasses and gritty Cali mexican mustache.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



TankOfRate said:


> ngl, I've always envisioned you as a frat dude type white guy in polo shirts with the collar up and spiked hair who spends his weekends fist-pumping and banging broads. I will never read your posts the same way again.


you say that like its a bad thing



Winning™ said:


> scrilla looks almost exactly the way I envisioned him looking like. He just needs the loc glasses and gritty Cali mexican mustache.


i imagined him being more white, kinda like Killswitch.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Walls said:


> That's because he has swaggar, you could learn a thing or two from him instead of changing my thing to Headliner. If you haven't realized it by now, I DON'T LIKE CHANGE.


The members chose that usertitle. You should of got involved and made your opinion known.:flip


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me with Sebastien from Simple Plan.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kiz said:


> soooooo metro


Thanks


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



STUFF said:


> Nah trust me if that section did exist Amber would have access also


She may, but I am the only one who posts 10/10 on every picture....


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Evolution said:


> Thanks


yeah i would 8*D


----------



## Aficionado

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

December 2008, 22 (a few months after joining this forum and the beginning of my hair growth)










July 2010, 24 (in Cranbrook, British Columbia)










July 2011, 25 (With my two nephews on a Log Ride)


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You look like Jeff Hardy in the middle pic, only if Jeff wasn't a total screw-up.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Is that the log ride in Calgary? I love that PNE place, I really enjoyed it as a kid.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

that log ride looks ghetto as fuck. those kids are about to fall out.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That's nothing. We had a wooden rollercoaster in Vancouver that was basically a death trap. Too bad they closed it down, the near death experience was part of the fun.


----------



## Aficionado

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BkB Hulk said:


> You look like Jeff Hardy in the middle pic, only if Jeff wasn't a total screw-up.


Lol. I'll take that as a compliment.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Is that the log ride in Calgary? I love that PNE place, I really enjoyed it as a kid.


Yes, it was Calaway Park just outside of Calgary. I loved it as a kid too. It's a bit different going back as an adult if you know what I mean.



scrilla said:


> that log ride looks ghetto as fuck. those kids are about to fall out.


Lol, yes it is quite ghetto especially compared to the rides available in California. However, it is the most popular ride at this particular park with lines lasting about an hour or more. This park is intended towards younger children but some adults roam around...kinda like WWE.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Be jealous.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Already am.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You've got streaks of blood and diarrhea in your hair...


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> Be jealous.


I own the same bow. ~NOT JELLY


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










you'll never guess what I was looking at.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Sweet hair, God damn son.


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

thanks.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Killswitch said:


>


Looks like you been ripping that hippie lettuce in this pic? NICE~~


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Yeah1993 said:


> you'll never guess what I was looking at.


Cock.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Yeah1993 said:


> you'll never guess what I was looking at.


Change username to Andre1981 please.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> Change username to Andre1981 please.



lol, I was just thinking that he looked like Andre when I read that. Some people on here look absolutely nothing like I thought they would, it's always interesting.


----------



## K-Fed

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> So... you thought he was really Ronnie from Jersey Shore?


I did


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Yeah1993 said:


>


You really look like one of the dudes from LMFAO!! probably just me thou.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Walls said:


> lol, I was just thinking that he looked like Andre when I read that. Some people on here look absolutely nothing like I thought they would, it's always interesting.


Yeah I agree. But if you think about it how the hell can you possibily tell by reading there posts on a forum? It's completely up in the air and there avatars or something usually throws me off and I just think of that. When I actually see a picture of them, It throws me off even further.


----------



## K-Fed

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Why not I post one as well:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Walls said:


> lol, I was just thinking that he looked like Andre when I read that. Some people on here look absolutely nothing like I thought they would, it's always interesting.


what did you think i looked like? :side:


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BkB Hulk said:


> Cock.


I knew you would ask to see more. I show only my face, babeh.



McQueen said:


> Change username to Andre1981 please.


This site won't allow it. I'll keep it in mind elsewhere. :side:

edit- I have no idea what LMFAO!!! is, btw.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



K-Fed said:


> Why not I post one as well:


Did you put your sunglasses on to take a photo inside with a flash while the lights were on?

Pulling a few cones on your lunch break were we?


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

so the Yeah1993 just made a good thread great.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rush said:


> what did you think i looked like? :side:












You and Kiz on the left.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










i pictured back in the day Rush as Sam Worthington (and tbf he has that smartass kind of thing to him anyway, not far off) and Kiz looking like Doug Williams (that was his avy).c


----------



## K-Fed

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Evolution said:


> Did you put your sunglasses on to take a photo inside with a flash while the lights were on?
> 
> Pulling a few cones on your lunch break were we?


Ha pretty much bro.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You still get red eyes from that? That stopped for me years ago, but I'm going to have to assume I smoke a lot more than the average person.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Walls said:


> You still get red eyes from that? That stopped for me years ago, but I'm going to have to assume I smoke a lot more than the average person.


Who were you quoting? did you post in the wrong thread by any chance?


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

No, I didn't post in the wrong thread. Evolution asked him if he was doing any cones on his lunch break, I took that as weed as I've heard it being called that and he is wearing glasses to cover his eyes.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Can take this off my bucket list now. Taylor makes me look so short and chubby with her contrasting height and skinniness.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

LOL short mexicans. :side:

You dick.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rockhead said:


> Can take this off my bucket list now. Taylor makes me look so short and chubby with her contrasting height and skinniness.


I didn't know you went to the Kentucky Derby.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rockhead said:


> Can take this off my bucket list now. Taylor makes me look so short and chubby with her contrasting height and skinniness.


what did she smell like


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^there's a Sabu joke in there somewhere 3OW.


Rockhead reminds me of someone, I want to say a footballer which at present I can't put my finger on.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I want to say Fez


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Rockhead what are doing with your right hand? :side:


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Yeah1993 said:


> Rockhead what are doing with your right hand? :side:


What any other man would do in said situation :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Yeah1993 said:


> Rockhead what are doing with your right hand? :side:


Rights in my pocket. My left hand on the other hand is wandering, just like her right hand is trying to do (I wish )

And fuck you McQueen, but at least you didn't say Eric Forman.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I don't hate you so i'm not going to compare you to the awfulness that is Topher Grace.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Three Orange Whips said:


> what did she smell like


The perfume she was there selling I'm assuming.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rockhead said:


> Rights in my pocket. My left hand on the other hand is wandering, just like her right hand is trying to do (I wish )


Well, she's smiling more than you are, so I guess you could take that as a good sign. 

I have no idea how you were so composed btw, I'd be freaking out more than the teenage girls there if in the same situation. 

What did you say to her? :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah I was actually probably the calmest guy there. That's a good little joke, because I was like the only guy :side:

We hugged and talked formalities like how are you and all that. Then after the photo, I hugged her and told her that I'll be attending her concert in November for the 2nd time. She was really thrilled. I actually had so much more convo planned, but Macy's are fucking **** and had everything rushed and too contained.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Ya, whenever I first meet people and tell them about my Swift love, they always think I'm joking, being a straight male and all. Weirdos. :side:

And :lmao. Maybe you'll get into the T-Party at the concert and be able to propose meet her again there.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I told some girl I kinda dig I was gonna take her to a Taylor Swift concert once and she told me that "It was the most disgusting thing i've ever said to her." 

I laughed.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

She still looks like a horse. Long neck with a long plain face.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nothing plain about her face. Shes wierd looking to be frank, but in a way I kinda like it.


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

the Topher Grace hate is unwarranted. ****.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Huganomics said:


> Ya, whenever I first meet people and tell them about my Swift love, they always think I'm joking, *being a straight male and all*. Weirdos. :side:
> 
> And :lmao. Maybe you'll get into the T-Party at the concert and be able to propose meet her again there.


Could have fooled me.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Yeah1993 said:


> the Topher Grace hate is unwarranted. ****.


fuckyou1993, Topher Grace is terrible.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BkB Hulk said:


> Could have fooled me.


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> fuckyou1993, Topher Grace is terrible.


I would come back with something but you'll probably have an age-related heart attack tomorrow so you have enough to worry about


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Yeah1993 said:


> the Topher Grace hate is unwarranted. ****.


Was just about to say that. Ashton Kutcher hate is much more warrented because he can only play one character which gets old in about 12 milliseconds.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I don't have anything against Topher Grace, but he's just a guy you don't wanna be compared too.

And yeah definitely Huganomics, I'm definitely gonna stalk the hell out of her and meet her again. She will never forget the name of Cockhead, :side:.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Good plan, hopefully she'll be able to experience some basic huganomics from yours truly some day as well. 8*D


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Why so serious?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'm not. I was at first but then the Based God fucked all my bitches and I wasn't serious no more. Bless that man.


----------



## Cole Phelps

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Should i upload a pic of myself guys


----------



## Magic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Do it Cole. We all want to see the greatness known as Cole.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It'll be a disappointment so I have to say no.


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rockhead said:


> Can take this off my bucket list now. Taylor makes me look so short and chubby with her contrasting height and skinniness.


I hate you


----------



## Cole Phelps

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

nice pic of that actor cole.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I knew that was coming the second I read Cole's post.


----------



## Cole Phelps

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

What, it's the guy who play's cole phelps


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

KEN COSGROVE


----------



## will94

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Met mc chris after his show tonight:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Told you Cole was going to dissapoint.


----------



## Don Draper

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cole Phelps said:


>


Did you get the John Deer account?


----------



## CoRyP2008

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









Myself with Duff McKagan at a book signing at the Mall of America.


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

A picture of me and my girlfriend Veronica











A picture of my girl with our dog Kinko


----------



## Heel

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> A picture of me and my girlfriend Veronica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture of my girl with our dog Kinko


Really.... Still doing this?


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Heel said:


> Bit of product placement. Looking a bit worse for wear here.


A Budweiser 66? I am guessing that means 66 calories. I haven't ever had one, but every low calorie beer I have ever been stuck drinking sucked; afford yourself some taste, bro.


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

May as well post a pic, why not. Taken just over a week ago at the Jurrasic Coast.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



NearSamcro™ said:


> A Budweiser 66? I am guessing that means 66 calories. I haven't ever had one, but every low calorie beer I have ever been stuck drinking sucked; afford yourself some taste, bro.


It taste great, BRO. How about you let people drink what they want?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rockhead said:


> Can take this off my bucket list now. Taylor makes me look so short and chubby with her contrasting height and skinniness.


did you lead her back to her stable after this?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kiz said:


> did you lead her back to her stable after this?


You say you got 5 on my tender, you can bend her over the table
But be sure that you bring my stallion back to my stable


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*













Kiz said:


> did you lead her back to her stable after this?


Nope, hopefully next time.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

you indian, bro?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

No he's scottish.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



SummerLove said:


> you indian, bro?


Nah, Mexican.


----------



## HPNOTIQ

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Pic is a good 5 months old, before I got sober completely, the most recent thing I have. I know, shitty webcam etc. makes things look like cartoons idk it came with the laptop.

Also, I realize I look high as a kite.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

You look different compared to how you looked four, five years ago. All grown up.


----------



## HPNOTIQ

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah man I get that a lot lol, then again I was like 15 back then. Crazy, time flies.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Here's some recent pics of me:




























Ignore the quality they were taken with cell phones.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The 3rd picture is way too up front and close. Don't nobody want to see those big ***** lips poking out in the picture like that. 

Every picture, especially the 2nd picture is hilarious. Mugshot pictures. Cause you know black people don't smile. MEAN MUGGIN' ALL DAY.

You killed a few people? I mean damn.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Headliner said:


> The 3rd picture is way too up front and close. Don't nobody want to see those big ***** lips poking out in the picture like that.
> 
> Every picture, especially the 2nd picture is hilarious. Mugshot pictures. Cause you know black people don't smile. MEAN MUGGIN' ALL DAY.
> 
> You killed a few people? I mean damn.


lol sorry about the size. They were taken off my FaceBook.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Headliner said:


> The 3rd picture is way too up front and close. Don't nobody want to see those big ***** lips poking out in the picture like that.
> 
> Every picture, especially the 2nd picture is hilarious. Mugshot pictures. Cause you know black people don't smile. MEAN MUGGIN' ALL DAY.
> 
> You killed a few people? I mean damn.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Vic_J said:


> Here's some recent pics of me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the quality they were taken with cell phones.


Shelton Benjamin?


----------



## Vic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sephiroth said:


> Shelton Benjamin?


Come on now :side:.


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Vic_J said:


> Come on now :side:.


Is that a bad thing?


----------



## Vic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Sephiroth said:


> Is that a bad thing?


Not sure to be honest.


----------



## HPNOTIQ

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



HPQ said:


> Pic is a good 5 months old, before I got sober completely, the most recent thing I have. I know, shitty webcam etc. makes things look like cartoons idk it came with the laptop.
> 
> Also, I realize I look high as a kite.


Show some love I posed all night for u guys!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rockhead said:


> Nope, hopefully next time.




This guy has a fucking Zeppelin shirt.

He is automatically at the top of my 'awesome' list.

Take notes, peeps, best band in the world.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I remember when this thread had females posting pics for rep. I miss those days.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

wrestlingfanfirst :lmao


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

What are you laughing at? I have a perfect body and a perfect woman by myside. You are a fan looking in from where I am standing. 

Oh yeah btw how does it feel to be a moron that voted Jessica James as a bad talent when in fact she was just rated in the best in the world list by pwi via top 50 picks. BTW my girl was voted number 37 via pwi mag. Suck on that hater

I was also voted in the pwi in the top 200 indie wrestlers list of the year. Suck on that some more


----------



## haribo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> I was also voted in the pwi in the top 200 indie wrestlers list of the year. Suck on that some more


scrilla was in the top 50 though.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

wrestlingfanfirst, wrestlerlast?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> What are you laughing at? I have a perfect body and a perfect woman by myside. You are a fan looking in from where I am standing.
> 
> Oh yeah btw how does it feel to be a moron that voted Jessica James as a bad talent when in fact she was just rated in the best in the world list by pwi via top 50 picks. BTW my girl was voted number 37 via pwi mag. Suck on that hater
> 
> I was also voted in the pwi in the top 200 indie wrestlers list of the year. Suck on that some more


Hey there, Ryan, could you hold up a picture of yourself with a sign that says 'Cat's a bitch'?

Thanks, big fan right here.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> Hey there, Ryan, could you hold up a picture of yourself with a sign that says 'Cat's a bitch'?
> 
> Thanks, big fan right here.


You should provide the same picture.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I already held up signs more than once with my username on it, that's enough of that type of shit, so I pose with Batman instead.


----------



## DoYouRealize???

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



HPQ said:


> Show some love I posed all night for u guys!


You look like Jeff Hardy. Take it as you want.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> I already held up signs more than once with my username on it, that's enough of that type of shit, so I pose with Batman instead.


hold up fifa


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Cat has a Winehouse look going, do what Kenny said but make it Football Manager as well. not enough females on that hype train.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> What are you laughing at? I have a perfect body and a perfect woman by myside. You are a fan looking in from where I am standing.
> 
> Oh yeah btw how does it feel to be a moron that voted Jessica James as a bad talent when in fact she was just rated in the best in the world list by pwi via top 50 picks. BTW my girl was voted number 37 via pwi mag. Suck on that hater
> 
> I was also voted in the pwi in the top 200 indie wrestlers list of the year. Suck on that some more


Kelly Kelly, Maryse, Velvet Sky and Brie Bella are all part of the best in the world list according to PWI... and I don't recall 'your girl' making the list at all... so... uhh... :lmao

Seriously, you are a gem. I can't wait for your TNA debut! Go and raise the bar, brother!


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



King Kenny said:


> hold up fifa


Next to your ass so we know it's legit...

Anyway here's me so I contribute.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Heel said:


> Bit of product placement. Looking a bit worse for wear here.


Bud 66 


NearSamcro™ said:


> A Budweiser 66? I am guessing that means 66 calories. I haven't ever had one, but every low calorie beer I have ever been stuck drinking sucked; afford yourself some taste, bro.


Not 100% sure but I thought the reason behind the name of the drink was that bud 66 came out at the world cup and because England won the world cup in 1966, Budweiser decided to name the drink Bud 66. By the way Bud 66 is a great beer.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Just took this pic today, the last couple were a few months old.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Punk t-shirt (Y)


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> I already held up signs more than once with my username on it, that's enough of that type of shit, so I pose with Batman instead.


You are fucking hot :$

btw did Pyro ever post a picture of himself im curious dogg.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Vic_J said:


> Here's some recent pics of me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the quality they were taken with cell phones.


Im scared.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Vic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Didn't like the last pic because of the quality, here's another one.


----------



## DoYouRealize???

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Christ you guys need to learn to smile.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I don't smile, I smirk.

Smiling is gay.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CamillePunk said:


> Christ you guys need to learn to smile.


I smiled cause that's what I do.


----------



## DoYouRealize???

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Vic J managed to smile. That right there makes up for all of us.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The rest of his pictures have the exact same expression so he had to do something different for one.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



A Chokin' Halo said:


> About two weeks or so. My cunt of a friend decided just to take a picture regardless of me being completely unaware. Such a good guy.


Did you just woke up ?


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> I don't smile, I smirk.
> 
> Smiling is gay.


I didn't mean like "SAY CHEESE I'M A ***" smile but anything beside "Look at my miserable ass expression", I thought yours was good in any case. Anyway...


----------



## DoYouRealize???

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



NWOWolfpack13 said:


> Did you just woke up ?


Not really. I've been awake for, like, 6 hours now.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Smiling is for babyfaces.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Heel said:


> Smiling is for babyfaces.


Kane says hi


----------



## Heel

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Kane says hi


Kane is awful.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Heel said:


> Kane is awful.


The comment was that smiling was for babyfaces. Not whether he was subjectively a good heel.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> The comment was that smiling was for babyfaces. Not whether he was subjectively a good heel.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CamillePunk said:


> Christ you guys need to learn to smile.





A Chokin' Halo said:


> Vic J managed to smile. That right there makes up for all of us.





Catalanotto said:


> The rest of his pictures have the exact same expression so he had to do something different for one.


I hate my smile which is why i don't smile very often, but i did it just this once to prove that i'm actually a good guy.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

okay


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Next to your ass so we know it's legit...
> 
> Anyway here's me so I contribute.


I appreciate your moustache.



A Chokin' Halo said:


> About two weeks or so. My cunt of a friend decided just to take a picture regardless of me being completely unaware. Such a good guy.


The bowl cut on the other hand ...


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BkB Hulk said:


> I appreciate your moustache.


I wanna grow in a flavor savor.


----------



## Mankycaaant

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



A Chokin' Halo said:


> About two weeks or so. My cunt of a friend decided just to take a picture regardless of me being completely unaware. Such a good guy.


Are you old enough to be using this site?
Unless you have growth deficiency, you must be about 12?


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Mankycaaant said:


> Are you old enough to be using this site?
> Unless you have growth deficiency, you must be about 12?


Before you hate on others maybe you should post up pics of yourself


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

He doesn't want people to know what their resident pedophile looks like. 15 is the same as 16!


----------



## DoYouRealize???

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Mankycaaant said:


> Are you old enough to be using this site?
> Unless you have growth deficiency, you must be about 12?


You're asking me if I'm twelve? :lmao

You're not helping your cause, bro.


----------



## Mankycaaant

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Hey, everybody already knows my tendencies, can't blame a guy for trying


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

At least he has the balls to post his picture.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









Me and my friend as Zombie Fred Flintstone post Zombie Crawl.


----------



## Mankycaaant

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










And because there are complaints about people not smiling on here.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

No wonder you make fun of everyone else's looks, it makes you feel better about yours.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I need a pic of Pyro!


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Me and my friend as Zombie Fred Flintstone post Zombie Crawl.


Friend, or brother?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Friend, I have no brother.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> No wonder you make fun of everyone else's looks, it makes you feel better about yours.


I've seen less awkward smiles on serial killers. Amirite?


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> What are you laughing at? I have a perfect body and a perfect woman by myside. You are a fan looking in from where I am standing.
> 
> Oh yeah btw how does it feel to be a moron that voted Jessica James as a bad talent when in fact she was just rated in the best in the world list by pwi via top 50 picks. BTW my girl was voted number 37 via pwi mag. Suck on that hater
> 
> I was also voted in the pwi in the top 200 indie wrestlers list of the year. Suck on that some more


Yet still, no one knows who the fuck you are.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



RevolverSnake said:


> I need a pic of Pyro!


Camera flash, like sunlight is harmful to Pyro's complexion.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

McQueen are you gonna post a pic, or am I gonna have to keep picturing Topher Grace?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

JUPES was bothering me last week so I was gonna post a pic and the link wouldn't work. 

So probably not. Don't get a lot of pics of me taken anyways.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Some Zeppelin before bed. Not wearing pants.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

i know what McQueen looks like now btw.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Doing my best to avoid looking like Vader.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



DR JUPES said:


> i know what McQueen looks like now btw.












I was quite scared when I saw it at first.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## RKO920

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Drunkkk


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

BOOM


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cockhead said:


> McQueen are you gonna post a pic, or am I gonna have to keep picturing Topher Grace?


nearly didn't notice you disguising yourself as Mikey, but you have to leave the forums b/c Penn lost remember?


----------



## SteveFromJERSEY

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah I see your Cena shirt. I hatin'.


----------



## SteveFromJERSEY

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Stop...hatin' is bad


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










U MIRIN BRAHS?










HIDE YO KIDS HIDE YO WIFE


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Oh so you're Sting for Halloween.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao STUFF will make little chubby boys never eat McDonalds again.


----------



## NexSES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> I already held up signs more than once with my username on it, that's enough of that type of shit, so I pose with Batman instead.


A hottie and a wrasslin fan...perfect combination


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Saint 17

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CamillePunk said:


> Some Zeppelin before bed. Not wearing pants.


Looks like we have a new contender for "You'z gonna get raped".

And this is a picture from back when I was messing with my webcam when I first got my laptop.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



NexSES said:


> A hottie and a wrasslin fan...perfect combination


It's never gonna happen.


----------



## Wavy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Saint 17

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Idunno why my lips look like that in that picture, they're usually fuller than that. I think I was high when I took that picture, but it is my favorite of mine.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Vader13 said:


> Doing my best to avoid looking like Vader.


It's Christian!!!


----------



## Wavy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



WordsWordsWords said:


> It's never gonna happen.


This.


----------



## Saint 17

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



greendayedgehead said:


> It's Christian!!!


He kinda gives me the Alex Shelly vibe.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



WordsWordsWords said:


> It's never gonna happen.


I take applications, but only to give hope and then crush it.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Its true, I was crushed in 2008.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> I already held up signs more than once with my username on it, that's enough of that type of shit, so I pose with Batman instead.


hot damn!


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Dress Up party on Saturday night I was dressed up as Kurt Cobain and my girlfriend is the sexy cop.


















Good drink.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> I take applications, but only to give hope and then crush it.


Fair enough. I will apply for such crushing.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










can't say a word about my eyes now BULK :side:


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Overcompensating with those sunglasses lenses much?


----------



## Magic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

why are you wearing sunglasses inside? :hmm:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

i wear my sunglasses at night inside so i can, so i can...


----------



## Magic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

...protect your small eyes? 8*D


----------



## Lawls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

go shave rush


----------



## Sickburn

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

It's about a year old i think.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rush said:


> can't say a word about my eyes now BULK :side:


whilst i can recognise that's you, you also look completely different here and you've straightened your hair then messed it up.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Here's a few from the Halloween weekend:


















































































































































Aaaand just posing like a boss:










More pics up on me Facebook! Yaaarrr!


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Damn, you did a great job with the costume bro.


----------



## Saint 17

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

That costume pulls my pants down and taunts me, but not in a mean spirited way.

I give it a 14 out of a possible 12.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



DR JUPES said:


> whilst i can recognise that's you, you also look completely different here and you've straightened your hair then messed it up.


my hair is and always has been straight. Also thats just how my hair was after being outside in the wind


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

does your hair ever get in your ey...oh nm.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rush said:


> can't say a word about my eyes now BULK :side:


What a BABE.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

where's the faux-hawk rus


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
Heres me at Halloween


----------



## Tony

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Sup


----------



## Seb

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rush said:


> can't say a word about my eyes now BULK :side:


GRAEME SWANN


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Jazz, the Jack Sparrow costume was spot on.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



SummerLove said:


> Damn, you did a great job with the costume bro.





Saint 17 said:


> That costume pulls my pants down and taunts me, but not in a mean spirited way.
> 
> I give it a 14 out of a possible 12.





NearSamcro™ said:


> Jazz, the Jack Sparrow costume was spot on.


Cheers peeps. Much appreciated. Spent a while planning it all and getting it all ready. Had to cut and sew the fabric for the waistcoat, then add cold buttons to them. Used about 3 wigs in total. Wore contacts for the first time (which were a bitch at first) to change my eyes from blue to brown. Grew my beard for a few months so I could do it right.

Children in Need is in a few weeks and I've a few things lined up for that. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yeah that Sparrow costume was realistic as fuck, i thought it was a pic of you with Johnny Deep until i got a good look for a few seconds tbh .


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ said:


> I'm sorry my posts don't reek enough of vagina or Asianess for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me as Kai-Lan to show my Asianess 8*D


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









PM me for a finger bang.

Edit: for any new people no I'm not the girl.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I would but i'm afraid of whom i'd be pming to in the picture the girl or the guy :side:.

Edit: Ok thanks.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Representin'


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










One at a time ladies


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Evolution said:


> PM me for a finger bang.
> 
> Edit: for any new people no I'm not the girl.


There's a girl in the picture?

8*D


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Was going to post this what, a month ago but didn't want to cramp Cat's style.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I say ok.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Love this picture.  Even though it's so depressing seeing my Summer vacation then looking outside and seeing how crappy the weather is here in Chicago! So much rain. I'll post a Halloween picture when my lazy friend sends them to me because I had the cutest costume this year.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Expect lots of sticky keyboards.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

And she wonders why people send her pics of penises


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Love this picture.  Even though it's so depressing seeing my Summer vacation then looking outside and seeing how crappy the weather is here in Chicago! So much rain. I'll post a Halloween picture when my lazy friend sends them to me because I had the cutest costume this year.


Marry Me Skittle


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Moderately attractive female aside, that is one beautiful background. Where was that picture taken?


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rahi said:


> Marry Me Skittle


Eh...what that guy said!HA ha!


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Amber B said:


> Was going to post this what, a month ago but didn't want to cramp Cat's style.


what the fuck my world view is shattered


----------



## Saint 17

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I suddenly have a hunger for chocolate.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CamillePunk said:


> Moderately attractive female aside, that is one beautiful background. Where was that picture taken?


i agree. fuck shannon, way to ruin a perfectly good view of the environment.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Totally digging that stream in the background


----------



## Bubba T

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Back in August.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Why wasn't I notified of the recent developments in this thread


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



STUFF said:


> Why wasn't I notified of the recent developments in this thread


Honestly, I thought Rahi was you.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao STUFF


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

-lmao at Bubba's picture. You got the typical ***** pose with the related facial expression. 
-Skittle needs some meat on her bones. Hang around some real black families. You'll get a big 'Sunday dinner' every Sunday, and they'll never allow you to miss a meal. A couple plates of collard greens, cornbread, pork chops and mashed potatoes & gravy can go along way.
-Hot shirt on Amber.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Dem tits. Grad ball rocked 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

How much she cost?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










hai headliner


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Shirts have top buttons for a reason. If you're not using it you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Headliner said:


> -lmao at Bubba's picture. You got the typical ***** pose with the related facial expression.
> -Skittle needs some meat on her bones. Hang around some real black families. You'll get a big 'Sunday dinner' every Sunday, and they'll never allow you to miss a meal. A couple plates of collard greens, cornbread, pork chops and mashed potatoes & gravy can go along way.
> -Hot shirt on Amber.


Pink is such a complementary color for us blacks.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I've seen some interracial porn and not sure I agree. :side:


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Oh my god :lmao
Depends on how black.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Its a strange contrast to say the least.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> I've seen some interracial porn and not sure I agree. :side:


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lawls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



McQueen said:


> I've seen some interracial porn and not sure I agree. :side:


:lmao


----------



## slassar136

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










My friend found a 14 year old pic of me on google and decided to photoshop me.


----------



## Bubba T

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Headliner said:


> -lmao at Bubba's picture. You got the typical ***** pose with the related facial expression.


What can I say, I love my blackness.




>


You look like you shit yourself and someone just asked you to dance.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Dem tits. Grad ball rocked 8*D


----------



## Saint 17

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I always assumed the pinker the shirt on the blacker the person meant that they were the bigger the G.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Why is wallaben wearing a black cloak? And why is he not staring into her cleavage?


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



STUFF said:


> Why wasn't I notified of the recent developments in this thread


lol, I love Certs.  and thanks everyone! (except for the rude people saying I'm ugly)


----------



## Saint 17

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I say you look just fine.


----------



## Bubz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kiz said:


>


:lmao YES!


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> lol, I love Certs.  and thanks everyone! (except for the rude people saying I'm ugly)


LOVE is a strong word. One that should be consummated.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kiz said:


>


A great, great man.


----------



## Svart

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Amber B said:


> Was going to post this what, a month ago but didn't want to cramp Cat's style.


WTH. Mind = blown.


----------



## Svart

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









Wearing an Enslaved shirt.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

AMBER B IS BLACK?!

Fuck Russo, this is the swerve of the fucking century. DAMN.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Yup I'm the OG ******* in these neck of the woods.


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Amber B is officially the hottest person on this forum...unless LadyCroft wants to prove me wrong by posting some pics 

BTW, this is me...in cup form


----------



## Dub

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The whole staff is black, expect LC since they had to have a white person due to affirmative action.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I Just took this out of boredom


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Vic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Had to show you guys pics of me & my baby.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Me on the right. This picture is a little over a year old.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

inb4 "OMG hey gurl you l0ok so pretty"


----------



## will94

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Late on this one, but Halloween. I was Tony Stark. I sadly do not resemble Robert Downey Jr though lol


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



mpredrox said:


> Me on the right. This picture is a little over a year old.


OMG hey gurl you l0ok so pretty



Bubba T said:


> You look like you shit yourself and someone just asked you to dance.


:lmao


----------



## Theproof

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Damn Amber B is fine as fuck. If only she could learn to stop hating on my boy Mr.Anderson....


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

lol proof. Still don't believe you're black unless you're a down syndrome fuck or something. Vic needs to stop posting in this thread immediately.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

If a girl posted as much as Vic, she'd be an attention whore.


----------



## Theproof

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Headliner said:


> lol proof. Still don't believe you're black unless you're a down syndrome fuck or something. Vic needs to stop posting in this thread immediately.


Looks line I'm gonna have to post a pic holding up my username to prove it.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> If a girl posted as much as Vic, she'd be an attention whore.


I had told him about posting them up close pictures showing them big ****** lips of his. On top of that, all of his facial expressions indicate to me that he killed a few people. Making me uncomfortable.


Theproof said:


> Looks line I'm gonna have to post a pic holding up my username to prove it.


Not even sure if that's enough.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

i want more baby k top button pics. they make me moist. he so fly


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Vic said:


> Had to show you guys pics of me & my baby.


YER LIPS ARE BIGGER THAN MY TITTIES










LET ME BORROW YER DOUBLE D'S, BOY


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

that's gonna cause a BADASS SERVERS crash


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

titties!


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Leopard print jacket?


----------



## Theproof

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Wrestling fan + Nice tits? What's not to love?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

either get your tits out completely or not at all Cat you tease. Skittle would.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Vic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Headliner said:


> lol proof. Still don't believe you're black unless you're a down syndrome fuck or something. Vic needs to stop posting in this thread immediately.





Catalanotto said:


> If a girl posted as much as Vic, she'd be an attention whore.





Headliner said:


> I had told him about posting them up close pictures showing them big ****** lips of his. On top of that, all of his facial expressions indicate to me that he killed a few people. Making me uncomfortable.


:lmao i'll try to be more sporadic & i'll smile in my next couple of pictures.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> YER LIPS ARE BIGGER THAN MY TITTIES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LET ME BORROW YER DOUBLE D'S, BOY


You HARLOT!

And Vic is one bathroom mirror picture away from being a teenage girl.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Been meaning to post something for awhile now, so yeah.









mini-golfing.








Just got off the Superman.








I don't remember.


----------



## Illmatic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*












I'm on the far left, with some friends at a Blink concert from this september.


P.S. If anyone can post a link to Tyrion Lannister's picture if he posted one, that'd be great. I would love to see what he looks like lol


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> YER LIPS ARE BIGGER THAN MY TITTIES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LET ME BORROW YER DOUBLE D'S, BOY


They're still going to fit in my mouth.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> YER LIPS ARE BIGGER THAN MY TITTIES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LET ME BORROW YER DOUBLE D'S, BOY


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










That's the look I had when I used to watch some hot lesbian action. I miss those days. Good times.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

that scared the shit outta me


----------



## Roger Rabbit

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

me


----------



## Saint 17

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



PF69 said:


> That's the look I had when I used to watch some hot lesbian action. I miss those days. Good times.


Are you the one who creeps out of the shadows in my nightmares? If so...you like, owe me money.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Not enough cleavage. I'd send red rep to you, but I gotta spread shit around.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Absolute LEGEND! Oh...and Mick Foley


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Theproof said:


> Damn Amber B is fine as fuck.



Yes we know. 


(WE meaning Headliner)


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Amber is easily the hottest woman on the forum.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Walls said:


> Amber is easily the hottest woman on the forum.


Best part is she doesnt take shit


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Rahi said:


> Best part is she doesnt take shit


So it is true? Women don't take shits?


----------



## NexSES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Love this picture.  Even though it's so depressing seeing my Summer vacation then looking outside and seeing how crappy the weather is here in Chicago! So much rain. I'll post a Halloween picture when my lazy friend sends them to me because I had the cutest costume this year.


a CM Punk fan and a hottie...#RonSimmonsStyleDamn


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Don't encourage her.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I sat front row at a CZW show over the weekend with some friends that are also members here. Didn't take any pictures of myself but this was taken by a photographer during the main event. I'm the one in the red shirt, and yes I look ridiculous.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



TaylorFitz said:


> I sat front row at a CZW show over the weekend with some friends that are also members here. Didn't take any pictures of myself but this was taken by a photographer during the main event. I'm the one in the red shirt, and yes I look ridiculous.


That's pretty awesome dude.


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:mark: << TaylorFitz you look like this smiley. BEST PHOTO EVER


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Walls said:


> Amber is easily the hottest woman on the forum.


1 CM skittle (Hot as hell)

2 Amber B (Boss chick)

3 Cat (Very cute chick)

In that order.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

And you don't a chance with either of them, nor at becoming a mod. Good going WAGGLES.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Don't worry LC, I didn't forget about you, DEM GUNZ.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Still no shot WAGGLES. Maybe Robbie E will be up for a little "fist pumping?"

Tempted to post a pic from a wedding on the weekend.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



SummerLove said:


> So it is true? Women don't take shits?


shocking isnt it?


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Really people? They're just tits.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



WordsWordsWords said:


> Really people? They're just tits.


Yeah and tits are awesome. What is your point?


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Roy no wait Rigor said:


> Yeah and tits are awesome. What is your point?


As tits go those were pretty average, though. Hardly worth the :mark: reaction.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



WordsWordsWords said:


> As tits go those were pretty average, though. Hardly worth the :mark: reaction.


I can agree with that statement.


----------



## Theproof

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Uploaded with ImageShack

Another picture with shitty quality but it's gonna have to do for now. Never realized how few pictures I have of myself on my pc.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Is that a medal in the background?


----------



## Theproof

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Headliner said:


> Is that a medal in the background?


lol yep. It's my brothers medal from his summer basketball league.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Where is your medal? This still isn't believable too me. 

Any warrants?
Any arrests?
Owe anyone $200?
Graduate high school on time?
Drink Henny?


----------



## Dub

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

proof is black? mind fucking blown


----------



## Theproof

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Headliner said:


> Where is your medal? This still isn't believable too me.
> 
> Any warrants?
> Any arrests?
> Owe anyone $200?
> Graduate high school on time?
> *Drink Henny*?


:lmao


From time to time.




DubC said:


> proof is black? mind fucking blown


You ain't the first one. Just look at the response after me and winning both posted our pics. Everyone thought we where white. I can kinda understand though because of the way I type. I don't purposely go out of the way to type incorrectly like a bunch of other idiots on my facebook to try and look cool.
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/423560-member-picture-thread-495.html


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

This is me in my avatar picture. I'm trying to get more pics of me up in bigger size on here but I can't seem to figure it out yet.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Proof is black the way Wayne Brady is black.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Theproof said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> From time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't the first one. Just look at the response after me and winning both posted our pics. Everyone thought we where white. I can kinda understand though because of the way I type. I don't purposely go out of the way to type incorrectly like a bunch of other idiots on my facebook to try and look cool.
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/423560-member-picture-thread-495.html


None of us blacks on here type like a typical black would type (ex: see Boh who probably isn't even black). Actually, us blacks on here type like complete arrogant assholes. :lmao


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I got my pictures saved on my documents on my computer. Can anybody briefly explain how to post pics and videos?


----------



## Dub

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

No kidding :side:


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Theproof said:


>


why are your lips swollen


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> I got my pictures saved on my documents on my computer. Can anybody briefly explain how to post pics and videos?


Just go to tinypic.com and upload the picture from there. It takes about 30 seconds.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CamillePunk said:


> why are your lips swollen


He's black?


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



WordsWordsWords said:


> He's black?


Wow. Fucking racist.


----------



## Van Hammer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

damn i had no idea amber b was that fine, and shes a ny chick!!! you make me wanna come back home!!!


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CamillePunk said:


> Wow. Fucking racist.


Really? You think so? I bet you also think it's racist to say Asian people are good at math.


----------



## Theproof

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CamillePunk said:


> why are your lips swollen


Same reason your dick is small. Genetics.






JK


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

for the time being i will be on The Proof bandwagon.


----------



## Don Draper

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Theproof said:


> Same reason your dick is small. Genetics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK


lol REPPED


----------



## Theproof

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



DR JUPES said:


> for the time being i will be on The Proof bandwagon.


Smart guy. I gotta say, you're as bad as I thought you where.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

thanks Proof, seems as though we both made mistakes, you clearly didn't appreciate or entertain the idea that i was the forum's MVP of everything and at the same time i didn't appreciate that you were black and therefore not lame.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



WordsWordsWords said:


> Really? You think so? I bet you also think it's racist to say Asian people are good at math.


Actually yeah, that is racist. Asians are good at math because they study while the rest of us are paying attention in driving school. 



Theproof said:


> Same reason your dick is small. Genetics.


DON'T TALK ABOUT MY DICK. FUCK.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Proof knows I don't care if he's black or not, and even if I was racist I doubt he'd give a shit that some guy on a forum is racist anyway.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

proof keep owning these CP dudes.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Theproof said:


> Same reason your dick is small. Genetics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK


You totally ruined it with the "jk". Gah!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

i know, he was 2 letters away from winning me over.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

He was two letters away from getting my number. Nice guys finish last.


----------



## Berringer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Amber B said:


>


 


CM Skittle said:


>


 



:hmm: Hmmm. Think...think...think. How can I get the two of these lovely ladies together with me?


(It's "Golden Oreo" time! :mark


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

i prefer the new proof to the old, I-thought-he-was-a-12-year-old-white-nerd proof. :agree:


----------



## Flanny

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










this was not even for halloween. i dressed up as my mexican halloween costume to our game against louisville a few weekends ago


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'd put ILLMATIC's dick in my mouth.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

And then bite it off.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



ILLMATIC said:


> this was not even for halloween. i dressed up as my mexican halloween costume to our game against louisville a few weekends ago


i do this every day.



THUG LIFE


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

as long as cat doesn't bite, WE GOOD


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

She bites bro.

But it's a good bite.

:side:


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

DAT BEARD


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Broke my hand playing indoor soccer. I am the keeper, dove, made a punch save, and tried to brace my fall with a closed fist. Good night sweet metacarpal. I played the rest of the game, we still won.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

^Wear it for the rest of your life Bob Orton style.

scrilla looks like the type of person that would be in prison for some real stupid shit.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

scrilla's head looks like a potato.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Headliner said:


> ^Wear it for the rest of your life Bob Orton style.
> 
> scrilla looks like the type of person that would be in prison for some real stupid shit.


Headliner that sig is 2SWEET


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yKkWU0KOXU&feature=related

From 8:55 on. The crowd moving along with Hall. Awesome on so many levels. They were like that during his entrance as well.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Headliner said:


> ^Wear it for the rest of your life Bob Orton style.
> 
> scrilla looks like the type of person that would be in prison for some real stupid shit.


Yea just like Orton but without the hepatitis.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Headliner said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yKkWU0KOXU&feature=related
> 
> From 8:55 on. The crowd moving along with Hall. Awesome on so many levels. They were like that during his entrance as well.


I really miss Razor/Hall.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*





This will always give me chills 



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Broke my hand playing indoor soccer. I am the keeper, dove, made a punch save, and tried to brace my fall with a closed fist. Good night sweet metacarpal. I played the rest of the game, we still won.


Ah I forgot that you look like the non creepy version of Randy Orton. That's a good thing.


----------



## Drama

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Love this picture.  Even though it's so depressing seeing my Summer vacation then looking outside and seeing how crappy the weather is here in Chicago! So much rain. I'll post a Halloween picture when my lazy friend sends them to me because I had the cutest costume this year.


Damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

AY YO


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Panthers game
3rd 1 in the back (tallest)


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Look at those jobbers on the ends, not wearing Panthers shirts.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Panthers!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Huganomics said:


> Look at those jobbers on the ends, not wearing Panthers shirts.


lol 1 on the far left is from NY and is a huge Giants fan. 1 on the far right is from FL and is a huge Dolphins fan.
Still jobbers


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

The one on the far right looks rather delicious.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

He looks a bit older too. At least he's resting his older legs by sitting down.

:side:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

*RAWR*



















>


----------



## Dub

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

:lmao


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

000000000000000000


----------



## Vic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I wonder if my laptop is good enough to run The Old Republic considering it can run Dead Island.


----------



## 100%Caborn

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*









just another mexican.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

more like 100%Cabron...amirite?


----------



## 100%Caborn

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



SummerLove said:


> more like 100%Cabron...amirite?


Trucha guey.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*




































































































Come the fuck at me.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

do you like led zeppelin or something


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Give Camille a second Cat, he came at you before even finishing your post.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



> Come the fuck at me.


If you're willing...


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I came. I saw. I marked. I came again.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> Come the fuck at me.


Hey, hey mama, said the way you move, gonna make you sweat, gonna make you groove!


----------



## Magic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

are you in the kitchen in that last picture? :hmm:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> are you in the kitchen in that last picture? :hmm:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Bad Hair Day.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



PF69 said:


> Bad Hair Day.


Hi Wade Barrett


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










'mirin the tits.


----------



## any007

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*











Me during a holiday trip


----------



## lucklove1101

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Went to ROH in Spartanburg , SC tonight !!

met the Briscoes









saw Shelton Benjamin 









Jay Lethal









and marked myself almost to death over El Generico


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










LOLHEY guiyz I haven't attention-whored in this thread for a while so you can all marvel at my pale-looking skin and awesome posters in my room.

I expect rep and PM's for sex from everyone thanks.

xoxo


----------



## Heel

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

How long till half the forum have Led Zep sigs in an attempt to impress Cat?


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Heel said:


> How long till half the forum have Led Zep sigs in an attempt to impress Cat?


I would, but then I would have to replace my Miranda Lambert sig, and I don't think that's a good idea.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Heel said:


> How long till half the forum have Led Zep sigs in an attempt to impress Cat?


People on the internet don't impress me, tbh, and I am not here to impress or be impressed.


----------



## i$e

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> People on the internet don't impress me, tbh, and *I am not here to impress* or be impressed.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10660345-post5435.html


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I am proud of my collections, I don't post it to impress anyone. My collection is quite small compared to others.


----------



## i$e

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Uh huh.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I see nothing impressive about it at all, to be honest. It's a very small collection, compared to what other fans have. 

Perhaps I am just more of a humble person and don't give a shit about impressing strangers but maybe it's just me. If you like to impress people, cool. I don't really set out to do that. I wouldn't have a problem saying I am hoping to impress someone, tbh. I don't see how that would be a bad thing but I don't go down that route. Just wanted to share my stuff.

Think what you, I don't mind. People know how outspoken I am and I wouldn't have a problem with saying I am hoping to impress if I was. Makes no sense for me to say 'fuck off and go suck a dick' to people but not say 'I hope people are impressed'. Again, there is nothing wrong with impressing people with a collection, but that isn't my goal.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I've had a Zeppelin sig for a month or two. I try to impress Cat by bragging about my wrestling video game accomplishments via PM. Get it right.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Just myself pictured next to the Bob Stokoe statue........ 

Be Gentle WF


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Can barely make you out bro


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

I'll get another one then....8*D


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Here we go, hopefully this is a little better..... be gentle  I'm expecting rep to come my way 8*D


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

See, you looked like a white guy in the first pic.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



JakeC_91 said:


> Here we go, hopefully this is a little better..... be gentle  I'm expecting rep to come my way 8*D


I really hope Skyfall doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

hai guyz and galz


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CamillePunk said:


> See, you looked like a white guy in the first pic.


It's a dark, dark dark, tan.


----------



## Beer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

this is me, attempting to find out how big this boat we saw was using our very own 'feet' system (size 11 if you were wondering)


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



JakeC_91 said:


> Just myself pictured next to the Bob Stokoe statue........
> 
> Be Gentle WF


I would be gentle, but then Steven Fletcher wasn't. This leads me to believe you lot like it rough. :hmm:



Beer. said:


> this is me, attempting to find out how big this boat we saw was using our very own 'feet' system (size 11 if you were wondering)


Women's feet.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BkB Hulk said:


> I would be gentle, but then Steven Fletcher wasn't. This leads me to believe you lot like it rough. :hmm:


:side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



JakeC_91 said:


> Here we go, hopefully this is a little better..... be gentle  I'm expecting rep to come my way 8*D


you wouldnt actually be related to martin o neill would you :hmm:


----------



## 100%Caborn

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Is it cool if I post pictures of my penis?


----------



## Beer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



BkB Hulk said:


> Women's feet.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



100%Caborn said:


> Is it cool if I post pictures of my penis?


Oh sure, steal my thunder.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Kiz said:


> you wouldnt actually be related to martin o neill would you :hmm:


I do have a tendency to quit jobs if my boss doesn't give me a rise in pay.... :side:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Peoples eyebrow waiting for Raw.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










Me looking pissed after Liverpool lost to Fulham.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Challenging Skittle for the WF Camerawhore Championship










And now for that picture of my cock.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*










just shaved off a week of facial hair yall


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Josh said:


> just shaved off a week of facial hair yall


Nice cover. It was really after a day at home with Rockhead.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

nah his aim isnt that good


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

Nice bukkake face.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Catalanotto said:


> Nice bukkake face.


Thanks but how did you know.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*

IT'S JESUS TIME.










Or at least, the Anglo-Saxon depiction of Jesus.


----------



## CP Munk

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



WordsWordsWords said:


> IT'S JESUS TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least, the Anglo-Saxon depiction of Jesus.


the beard needs more manly.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Cookie Monster said:


> Peoples eyebrow waiting for Raw.


The quality of this picture makes it seem like it's from pre-World War 1, whilst your hair suggests the '70s. I'm not sure if you actually exist.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



Vader13 said:


> The quality of this picture makes it seem like it's from pre-World War 1, whilst your hair suggests the '70s. I'm not sure if you actually exist.












Mind fuck!


----------



## Illmatic

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



WordsWordsWords said:


> IT'S JESUS TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least, the Anglo-Saxon depiction of Jesus.


Ravens hoodie. +1


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



WordsWordsWords said:


> IT'S JESUS TIME.
> Or at least, the Anglo-Saxon depiction of Jesus.


 You look nothing like TEBOW the almighty.


----------



## -WR-

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

I love when I get to suit up


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*










Yes, I was high here. One of my fiance's friends sent this to her the other day, so I figured I would post it as it's been forever since I have in here. I wish I had my own web cam or digital camera, but I don't.


----------



## D17

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

What's with all the grizzly beards people


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

My grizzly beard is awesome. Normally it looks better, but I was high as fuck and when I'm high I have a tendency to play with it a bit. I don't do it sober though, which is weird.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*










From a recent-ish holiday in Bulgaria. The 'boat' took fucking ages to blow up but was better than paying a stupid amount for the sunbeds like everyone else did.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

Words and Walls could use the same pictures and i would be non-the wiser.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

I'm much better looking than him, tbh.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



CamillePunk said:


> Challenging Skittle for the WF Camerawhore Championship


lol! No one is taking that title from me. 



















Not sure if it's a good idea to post family members in this thread, lol. But whatever I love this picture.

By the way who is Shep and why do they suck??


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

Shep is probably the worst 11er/member ever.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Shep is probably the best 11er/member ever.



Pretty much.



Vader13 said:


> From a recent-ish holiday in Bulgaria. The 'boat' took fucking ages to blow up but was better than paying a stupid amount for the sunbeds like everyone else did.



Is this Sunny Beach in Bulgaria? I've been there the last couple years, pretty nice place. Cheap too


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



Vader13 said:


> From a recent-ish holiday in Bulgaria. The 'boat' took fucking ages to blow up but was better than paying a stupid amount for the sunbeds like everyone else did.


you look a bit like flintoff


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



King Kenny said:


> you look a bit like flintoff












Bit harsh. 8*D


----------



## Vader

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



Shepard said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this Sunny Beach in Bulgaria? I've been there the last couple years, pretty nice place. Cheap too


Yeah it is, I enjoyed it there. Perfect place for a lads holiday.



King Kenny said:


> you look a bit like flintoff


Heard that a few times haha.



BkB Hulk said:


> Bit harsh. 8*D


About 3 hours later it was a closer resemblance.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

I wish I didn't look at this thread because in my mind, everyone is either Black (who isn't these days) or from the UK or a Black from the UK. Except Crofty.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Shep is probably the worst 11er/member ever.


Ohhh okay I'm just like "Why do all of these threads have 'shep sucks' in parentheses?" lol.


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



CM Skittle said:


> Ohhh okay I'm just like "Why do all of these threads have 'shep sucks' in parentheses?" lol.


Because a moderator put them there. Are you new?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



Amber B said:


> I wish I didn't look at this thread because in my mind, everyone is either Black (who isn't these days) or from the UK or a Black from the UK. Except Crofty.


Hey! What's wrong with the UK!?


----------



## li/<o

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*










Never thought I did it, but a very recent pic of me


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



DR JUPES said:


> Words and Walls could use the same pictures and i would be non-the wiser.


I was thinking the same thing. Also Shep is pretty cool, despite being inflicted with the deadly 11er Disease.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

Actually, I don't look exactly like him in the face, trust me. It's just that picture.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



Walls said:


> Yes, I was high here. One of my fiance's friends sent this to her the other day, so I figured I would post it as it's been forever since I have in here. I wish I had my own web cam or digital camera, but I don't.


Hey, Varg.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

I had no idea who that was, so I had to look him up. If it's who I think you're referring to, I am not a Norwegian black metal musician, nor am I a convicted murderer. At least I don't think so.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

Too bad, Varg is awesome \m/


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



Amber B said:


> I wish I didn't look at this thread because in my mind, everyone is either Black (who isn't these days) or from the UK or a Black from the UK. Except Crofty.


That may sound funny, but I completely understand how you could feel/see it that way.

Canadians being the exception, though. Yes, there are some blacks, but we know better.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

Skittle has nice long hair. That you can pull.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

Yes, she does, and Vader always seems to be chillin on the beach, must be living good.


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

Thanks! I'm going to donate it to Locks of Love when I eventually cut it.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

skittle headliner left some white text for you


----------



## CM Skittle

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

lol! Wow definitely didn't notice that, you pervert.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

i agree, he's such a pig


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



CM Skittle said:


> Thanks! I'm going to donate it to Locks of Love when I eventually cut it.


I've donated about 50 inches so far.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



Catalanotto said:


> Too bad, Varg is awesome \m/


(Y)

Not his murdering shenanigans though. Or his beliefs for that matter. Just his music.


----------



## TheLadderMatch

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

What's with all the people having long hair and massive beards?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

They're shut ins who don't have to look sociable :side:


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



TheLadderMatch said:


> What's with all the people having long hair and massive beards?


Younger men have beards due to plain laziness, they think it is cool or they lost a bet. At Uni whomever lost the first Beer Pong game of the month amongst our roomates wasn't allowed to shave for a month. 

As far as long hair goes, there are a few different reasons: They think it is cool, laziness and/or they are in a band/think they are a rockstar.

As far both, there are three answers that make sense no matter what: They like it, someone they care about likes it and as far as the younger ones go, they are just being rebellious. 

With all that said, I, obviously, am not a fashion expert, but it seems like long hair for men is making a comeback; it seems to be a more clean look, though. As far as beards, some can be cool, but my fiance' just informed me that stubble is the in thing for males. Hmm, no wonder my razor is missing and I only have my clippers.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

I'm thinking about growing my beard again, but I'm not really "young" and I don't have anyone/anything worth rebelling against. I generally just prefer to have at least some stubble. People at work think I do it because it makes me look like Colin Farrell, but I don't see the resemblance so they're obviously full of shit.

Don't have long hair, though. I'd probably look stupid with long hair. Like that asshole in Alexander only with black hair.


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



Andy3000 said:


> I'm thinking about growing my beard again, but I'm not really "young" and I don't have anyone/anything worth rebelling against. I generally just prefer to have at least some stubble. People at work think I do it because it makes me look like Colin Farrell, but I don't see the resemblance so they're obviously full of shit.
> 
> Don't have long hair, though. I'd probably look stupid with long hair. Like that asshole in Alexander only with black hair.


I have grown quite a few beards just for fun and ended up liking them at a certain length. But when it gets long enough that guys are braiding that shit, no thanks.

Like yourself, I always leave some stubble. The only thing that I use an actual razor on is my upper lip as by noon it back to stubble anyways.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

Gonna shave my beard off.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



TheLadderMatch said:


> What's with all the people having long hair and massive beards?












:hb

My hair is longer than it looks, its just that it curls up at the bottom and I'm really bad at managing it. Been growing it for a year, but gonna cut it back short sometime next year. 

As far as beard goes, since I'm brown I can grow that shitttttttttttttttt real good.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

You were much cooler when you looked like Aziz Ansari.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

I have a beard because it makes up for the fact that I practically have no jaw.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*










From a gig on Saturday night. Was pretty awesome


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

I miss my beard (Tarquin) thinking about growing it and my hair long again, my hair is on it's way but being far too slow 

About 2 years ago i think :s


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*


----------



## will94

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

Met this cool dude last night by the name of Corey Taylor.....


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

That's awesome that you met him. I've met him a few times, he's an awesome dude.


----------



## will94

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



Walls said:


> That's awesome that you met him. I've met him a few times, he's an awesome dude.


Yea he is, totally down to earth and a pretty funny dude too.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

Yeah, he's really funny. I knew he was short beforehand, but I was shocked at how much I dwarfed him.


----------



## Near™

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

Here's a picture I took after I had my hair highlighted a few weeks ago.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yes, she does, and Vader always seems to be chillin on the beach, must be living good.


I just posted a couple of pictures from the same holiday, I only go away once a year so it's a rare chance to post them. I live in a shithole so I'm not too enthusiastic about posting pictures with teenage mothers, 30 year olds in tracksuits and people with webbed hands fucking their dogs appearing in the background.

I also don't have many non-holiday pictures as I'm not one to take photos too often. Couple more pictures here;


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



NearSamcro™;10729075 said:


> Younger men have beards due to plain laziness, they think it is cool or they lost a bet. At Uni whomever lost the first Beer Pong game of the month amongst our roomates wasn't allowed to shave for a month.
> 
> As far as long hair goes, there are a few different reasons: They think it is cool, laziness and/or they are in a band/think they are a rockstar.
> 
> As far both, there are three answers that make sense no matter what: They like it, someone they care about likes it and as far as the younger ones go, they are just being rebellious.


:lmao

I have long hair because I've had it that way since I was 14. Not because it's "cool" or I'm "lazy" or I'm "in a band". I genuinely believe I look better with longer hair, and many people have agreed. Some have disagreed, but the majority of people I know definitely prefer me with longer hair.

That being said, I've cut it all off numerous times - I donate it every time I get it cut, and over the past 12 years I've donated about 50 inches of hair. I just prefer myself with longer hair. I'm not trying to be cool, and honestly I'm 26. It's getting to the point where I really do need to just say goodbye to it. 

As for the beard, really depends on the length of the beard. Trimmed beards (think Riker) can be quite sophisticated. Out of control beards (think Gandalf) can be laziness, or they just like it. If you ask me, people that hate on beards are just jelly they can't grow one in the first place.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



NearSamcro™ said:


> Younger men have beards due to plain laziness, they think it is cool or they lost a bet. At Uni whomever lost the first Beer Pong game of the month amongst our roomates wasn't allowed to shave for a month.
> 
> As far as long hair goes, there are a few different reasons: They think it is cool, laziness and/or they are in a band/think they are a rockstar.
> 
> As far both, there are three answers that make sense no matter what: They like it, someone they care about likes it and as far as the younger ones go, they are just being rebellious.
> 
> With all that said, I, obviously, am not a fashion expert, but it seems like long hair for men is making a comeback; it seems to be a more clean look, though. As far as beards, some can be cool, but my fiance' just informed me that stubble is the in thing for males. Hmm, no wonder my razor is missing and I only have my clippers.



I've read a lot of stupid things in this forum.

This would be one of them.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

Got tattooed today in LA at Kat Von D's shop. 3 and half hours in the chair, I sent it to my sister back home and she loves it so it's all worth it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

DAT TATT, I want one too, wanna get wings, on my back. No color


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

skittle is that your mom or aunt hook a n*gga up


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

Nice skinny arm, Evo. :side:

WAGG, some footy player has a wings tat on his back here. Warning: it looks shit.


----------



## Hammertron

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

tis be mee,


----------



## Svart

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



Catalanotto said:


> Hey, Varg.


lol. Surprising to see so many people who know their black metal.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

Yeah, quality is whatever but it was late, I was bored, and my inner negroness was pretty much uncontrollably fluid.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

You look almost like you have a single tear running down your cheek. I shall call you Darryl Strawberry.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



BkB Hulk said:


> You look almost like you have a single tear running down your cheek. I shall call you Darryl Strawberry.












DAAAAARYL, DAAAAARYL


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*










New Shoes!


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



Priceless Blaze said:


>


Priceless Blaze = Patrick Stump


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

I got no idea if that's a good thing or not but thanks


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



BkB Hulk said:


> You look almost like you have a single tear running down your cheek. I shall call you Darryl Strawberry.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

Did he have a stroke just before that was filmed? Sure looks like it.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

I thought Winning was full of shit when he said he was black. 

And this Darryl Strawberry nonsense is inaccurate. That is way more Arnold "Poet" Jackson than Darryl Strawberry.

Shit, son.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



Rush said:


> DAAAAARYL, DAAAAARYL


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



Hammertron said:


> tis be mee,


Your masks back there made me orgasm.


----------



## Hammertron

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

haha, thanks, 
been collecting since around 2001, mostly from indy mask
makers like from nightowlpro.com 
my collections a bit smaller now than it used to be, 
but its quality not quantity,


----------



## CP Munk

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



Hammertron said:


> haha, thanks,
> been collecting since around 2001, mostly from indy mask
> makers like from nightowlpro.com
> my collections a bit smaller now than it used to be,
> but its quality not quantity,


While i love horror movies and all of those masks looks great. There would be no way i could sleep with all of them looking at me, How do you sleep at night?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

Hammertron's masks in his picture remind me of 8 Heads in a Duffel Bag for some reason.

You know, the movie? With a past his prime Joe Pesci and David Spade?


----------



## Bubz

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

Beards are awesome btw. If I could grow one that looked good I would do it.

Also I think this is my first post in this thread after a few months of pervin' on all you sexy ass people.


----------



## Hammertron

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

lol, eh its not so scary,

when they start talking to me, thats when i get a little concerned


----------



## Svart

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

Recent pic. Small, I know but ah well


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

I love you all, but I'm going to have to ruin your eyes a bit..


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

000000000000000000


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*


----------



## Walls

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

Every time I see Priceless Blaze's name, I think it says Princess Blaze. I have no idea why, and every time I think that.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



Cookie Monster said:


> I love you all, but I'm going to have to ruin your eyes a bit..


Do you get asked if your Draco Malfoy a lot?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Do you get asked if your Draco Malfoy a lot?


Never in fact.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

Got a haircut today:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

Wifebeater and what!


----------



## will94

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

Met Aaron Lewis from Staind after their concert the other day:


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

Met an annoying Rocky mark in Hollywood today...


----------



## will94

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



Evolution said:


> Met an annoying Rocky mark in Hollywood today...


Looks like you guys might have waxed nostalgic there for a bit.

Thank you, I'll be here all week.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



Priceless Blaze said:


>


Dude, i'm gonna type as sober as possible, that honestly looks ****ing pathetic and digusting compared to my meal. and I'm being one hundred percent serious. Sorry we dont cook **** that was perviously in cans. you're a fuking joke dude, and im dead fuking serious. gert areal family that cooks good food, drinks beer and wine and winecoolers and has a good fuking time, and has a milliondollar house on the beach, im seriously.. dont eever potst your fuking families poverty cereal meal on these forums ever the fuk again bro, and by bro i mean never my bro, fuking ***got.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

^^^^
****ing A


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

:lmao


----------



## Josh

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

father flex all that alcohol you drunk tonight ruined your gains for the week man, how do you feel?


----------



## 189558

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

Nothing better to do in a small Indiana town than hang out in an Arbys. >_<


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

drunk flex, lol.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*

DRUNK FLEX is good.


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*


----------



## JakeC_91

In my Christmas gear at my nana's house 8*D


----------



## Near™

I just found this, it would have been my Senior Prom, so it is almost five years old. It gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I'm underage, get inside of me.


----------



## Rush

that's a funny looking kitchen Cat...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

wow such an old camera def 04


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Underage...

Get inside....

Dilema, dilema.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

drunk as fuck for my birthday


----------



## Amsterdam

That's right, fools. I'm a Kodiak bear. Deal with it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I thought GD was black.

Holy shit.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

:lmao


----------



## CamillePunk

Amsterdam said:


> That's right, fools. I'm a Kodiak bear. Deal with it.


Should have posted your Christmas pic bro:


----------



## D17

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



Priceless Blaze said:


>


If you were a teenager living in Britain, you'd be met with a big "soz" bro.


----------



## Amsterdam

CamillePunk said:


> Should have posted your Christmas pic bro:












*I can explain...*


----------



## DPETE

Senior prom 2 years ago


----------



## Horselover Fat

DPETE


----------



## BkB Hulk

DPETE said:


> Senior prom 2 years ago


Someone restrain JUPES.


----------



## Nitemare

Catalanotto said:


> I'm underage, get inside of me.


Love the boots.

Will you marry me now? Thanks.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

You don't want me, I am only average in that picture.


----------



## Nitemare

I give to charity. It's okay.


----------



## DR JUPES

BkB Hulk said:


> Someone restrain JUPES.


but she isn't fat?


----------



## BkB Hulk

She has a big looking arm + face, but it's tough to tell from that angle.


----------



## Loopee

Black and white...because...
I'm nerdy as fuck regardless.
I don't meet black stereotypes of those in the UK.
Come at me in the most non-**** way, bros...or don't. Just ignore this post, as I probably woulda done.


----------



## DPETE

BkB Hulk said:


> She has a big looking arm + face, but it's tough to tell from that angle.


Don't worry, she's fat. And looser than a damn #youknowwhat


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Sup tho, Cats ma?


----------



## BkB Hulk

Loopee said:


> Black and white...because...
> I'm nerdy as fuck regardless.
> I don't meet black stereotypes of those in the UK.
> Come at me in the most non-**** way, bros...or don't. Just ignore this post, as I probably woulda done.


Most awesome looking guy on the site.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

He reminds me of Coolio.

GANGSTA'S PARADISE


----------



## Loopee

You don't know how many times I get that, lmao. Thanks, mans.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

No problem. Just the first thing that came up lol.

Went XMas shopping so pics probably will be up sometime soon this week. Be patient.


----------



## Horselover Fat

Loopee said:


> Black and white...because...
> I'm nerdy as fuck regardless.
> I don't meet black stereotypes of those in the UK.
> Come at me in the most non-**** way, bros...or don't. Just ignore this post, as I probably woulda done.


jay z banned jerseys in 2004


----------



## Loopee

Shall check, mehn.

Good thing I don't like Jay-Z and also live in the UK where no one's doing this ish lol


----------



## Role Model

Swear when I checked your twitter link last year some time you were a ginger white kid.


----------



## Loopee

Me? Never lol. Only ever time I've had a picture on Twitter that wasn't me was when I probably had an anime pic up when I first started lol


----------



## Walls

Loopee, how much is your weed? And I'm a Jedi at this son, don't even try to rip me off.


----------



## Loopee

Lemme ask Avon one min.

I don't even smoke though, lmao. Wish I did...with the right people.


----------



## Headliner

WCW said:


> DPETE


DPETE


----------



## STUFF

I feel like posting a pic, teach you all a little something about CLASS: 










Me & my friend's daughter


----------



## Horselover Fat

STUFF everyone knew you were the classiest motherfucker on this forum even before you posted that


----------



## STUFF

Thanks MAG it takes a classy man to recognize a classy man


----------



## CamillePunk

You look like you're going to eat the baby.


----------



## Loopee

The baby looks like she's tryna get away, bro. Nah, she's cute though lol


----------



## Role Model

STUFF i have family in queens right now, go be with them, tell them I sent you.


----------



## STUFF

I'll bring pizza.


----------



## TCE

A few new ones:


----------



## MRRSNTNO

A couple of snaps taken from my last modelling competition.


----------



## El Conquistador

Do you even lift?


----------



## CamillePunk

MRRSNTNO said:


> A couple of snaps taken from my last modelling competition.


y hello thar handsome


----------



## CM Dealer

inb4 MRRSNTO pulls a Medo


----------



## Lady Eastwood

CM Dealer said:


> inb4 MRRSNTO pulls a Medo


LOLOLOLOLOL, good times were had by all but Medo.


----------



## reDREDD

he looks like jack from lost


----------



## Nas

MRRSNTNO said:


> A couple of snaps taken from my last modelling competition.


fit (Y)


----------



## Kazz

I do love having a few drinks this time of year.


----------



## MRRSNTNO

I'm all too curious. Someone care to explain this Medo business to me? Please and thankyou.

And cheers to all who complimented me.



Father Flex said:


> Do you even lift?


And Flex, I workout 4 times a week while at University, but not at the moment.


----------



## Rush

Medo posted a pic of an Egyptian pop singer and tried to claim that it was him only to get caught out by another member.


----------



## MRRSNTNO

Ahhhhh classic. I can safely say that this is legitmately me. I would more than happy to prove it if anyone still seems suspicious.


----------



## Nas

lol, Medo. He's a strange poster.


----------



## Evolution

One of me in a bar in New York on my trip to America.


----------



## Loopee

Where ya from normally?

lol @ normally. But where ya from? How's NY?


----------



## Evolution

Australia broski. America is good. Hollywood was shit, New York is sick and I'm excited for the rest of my trip.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

does amsterdamm have any pics here?


----------



## STUFF

SWAGGIN


----------



## MRRSNTNO

STUFF said:


> SWAGGIN


For a second there, it looked like you were lighting your cigar on the christmas lights.


----------



## Cerbs

Rockin the 80's vest.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

uh yeah


----------



## haribo

STUFF said:


> SWAGGIN


IM MARKING OUT BRO


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job

*Re: Member Picture Thread. (SHEP SUCKS)*



Heel said:


> Hey! What's wrong with the UK!?


It has London, Birmingham and various other dumps in it.

Lets not fool ourselves boyo.


----------



## MF25

First pic, don't wanna scare you with a full sized version










Just clappin mah team. And for all the beard chat earlier in the thread, i shaved it off the other day and i want it back now, my face is so naked


----------



## Steve.

Taken around mid last year, pretty much look exactly the same


----------



## MRRSNTNO

Steve. said:


> Taken around mid last year, pretty much look exactly the same


Sweet tats man. You look extremely similar to my older brother, albeit shorter hair. But the ginger beard is spot on.


----------



## Tony

SUP


----------



## Nas

Jesus, stare at the above photo for more than ten seconds, and it really freaks you out.


----------



## Steve.

MRRSNTNO said:


> Sweet tats man. You look extremely similar to my older brother, albeit shorter hair. But the ginger beard is spot on.


 Cheers dude  still got alot of work to get done buck lacking the money to do it. Aahh long hair, how iv'e missed thee  growing it and the beard to epic lenghts again though


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Motherfuckin' vampire all up in this bitch.


----------



## Stax Classic

That's not very Christmasy Cat


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Vampires don't celebrate Christmas, we just suck the blood of those who wear the hats.


----------



## JakeC_91

Me holding up a troll face on my phone on a night out.










me on christmas day at my grandmothers house


----------



## Big Fat Sean

JakeC_91 said:


> Me holding up a troll face on my phone on a night out.


What a wonderfully unnecessary explanation


----------



## Near™

Here's a picture for LC and all of the other SOA fans out there. It is surprisingly comfortable, but I can't wait until they release the two seperate rings that spell out 'Sons'.


----------



## Tater




----------



## Gimmick4Life




----------



## Kazz

Who's scruffy lookin'?!


----------



## Walls

Catalanotto said:


> Motherfuckin' vampire all up in this bitch.


The chick on the far right looks like she's a massive cunt. Is her name Karen? Chicks named Karen are always cunts and she looks like a Karen.


----------



## Nas

Yeah, the chick on the left looks like a cunt too.


----------



## Near™

Those two probably gang up on her to entertain themselves if that is really the case. There is always that someone in a group of friends that is there purely for amusement. I try my best not to 'judge a book by its cover', but it is damn near impossible.

First impressions via sight are an odd thing.


----------



## Nas

Nothing wrong with judging a book by it's cover. 8 times out of 10, you're usually right.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

NearSamcro™ said:


> Those two probably gang up on her to entertain themselves if that is really the case. There is always that someone in a group of friends that is there purely for amusement. I try my best not to 'judge a book by its cover', but it is damn near impossible.
> 
> First impressions via sight are an odd thing.


Actually, no, you're a fool for judging books by their cover. She's extremely nice and funny, but thank you for proving you're not intelligent and have an ugly ring to go along with it.


----------



## Near™

Nas said:


> Nothing wrong with judging a book by it's cover. 8 times out of 10, you're usually right.












And hell, it played out even worse.


----------



## Near™

NearSamcro™;10890889 said:


> Those two probably gang up on her to entertain themselves if that is really the case. There is always that someone in a group of friends that is there purely for amusement. I try my best not to 'judge a book by its cover', but it is damn near impossible.
> 
> First impressions via sight are an odd thing.





Catalanotto said:


> Actually, no, you're a fool for judging books by their cover. She's extremely nice and funny, but thank you for proving you're not intelligent and have an ugly ring to go along with it.


Did you read the content of my post? I simply made a hypothetical situation in which the two posts above me would fit into something mildly humorous. Then I stated a highly known fact that cliques or groups of friends usually have a member simply for amusement. I finished off saying I try my best *not* to judge a book by its cover. 

Besides my hypothetical joke, I simply conveyed first impressions via sight are an odd thing.

Jesus, way to take things out of context. I never called any of those girls a cunt. 

Also, you say I am not intelligent because I didn't know someone was nice, funny or any other personality characteristics by looking at a picture of them? That is the definition of judging a fucking book by the cover.


----------



## Nas

Once again, nothing wrong with judging a book by it's cover. We need to stereotype people in this world. It's quicker, since we don't have time to actually get to know the person, unless you want to know them. (Y)


----------



## lucklove1101

Nas said:


> Nothing wrong with judging a book by it's cover. 8 times out of 10, you're usually right.



I disagree. You shouldn't judge someone until you know them and even then you can be wrong. People can change, you can change... You tend to act a lot more superficial when you first meet people. Not only that but just because you are right most of the time doesn't mean you are going to be right. My first impressions are generally right, but there have been times when I have misjudged someone. I can't stand when people do that. The only time imo, that you can judge someone without knowing them is if they are a rapist, murderer, etc.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

NearSamcro™;10893917 said:


> Did you read the content of my post? I simply made a hypothetical situation in which the two posts above me would fit into something mildly humorous. Then I stated a highly known fact that cliques or groups of friends usually have a member simply for amusement. I finished off saying I try my best *not* to judge a book by its cover.
> 
> Besides my hypothetical joke, I simply conveyed first impressions via sight are an odd thing.
> 
> Jesus, way to take things out of context. I never called any of those girls a cunt.
> 
> Also, you say I am not intelligent because I didn't know someone was nice, funny or any other personality characteristics by looking at a picture of them? That is the definition of judging a fucking book by the cover.



#1. Nowhere in my post did I say that you said anyone was a cunt.

#2. Uh....no? It had nothing to do with you not knowing she was nice and funny and everything to do with your idea of judging a book by it's cover. That thought process in general is incredibly ignorant and stupid. The fact that you go around judging people just by looking at them makes you unintelligent. It's like people who say a girl is a whore because she is wearing a short skirt. For all you know, she could have been with the same guy for 14 years, never cheated, but because you have an ignorant mindset, you assume she has a loose pussy from fucking a million different people.

Not really hard to understand and 'trying your best' to not judge a book by it's cover doesn't mean you don't do it. You probably do it on a regular basis. Sad.


----------



## Rush

Me after a day of snowboarding looking like the stylish cunt that i am


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Nice pic, dude =)


----------



## Yeah1993

Dirty thoughts.


----------



## Stax Classic

"My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father, prepare to die" Is what comes to mind for me.


----------



## Headliner

Yeah1993.


----------



## Horselover Fat

yeah you need to upgrade your 1971 camera


----------



## Yeah1993

Nah I used a feature thing on the webcam. I like old-looking photos.

EDIT: @Haystacks. Haha. Looks like I have a moustache in the photo (and I don't).


----------



## Rush

Catalanotto said:


> Nice pic, dude =)


Thanks

Yeah's pic reminds me of Lock, Stock. "we rob post offices, steal cars, what the fuck do we know about antiques?" 8*D


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Yeah you're looking more like El Satanico by the day, be honoured.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Rush said:


> Me after a day of snowboarding looking like the stylish cunt that i am
> 
> :frustrate


This is a nice picture of you, RUS.


----------



## Rush

BkB Hulk said:


> This is a nice picture of you, RUS.


:kobe


----------



## Mikey Damage

Catalanotto said:


> Nice pic, dude =)


Now is your chance to fuck him.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Way ahead of you, bro.


----------



## Seb

Rush said:


> Me after a day of snowboarding looking like the stylish cunt that i am


7/10



Yeah1993 said:


> Dirty thoughts.


Yeah1993


----------



## Evolution

Copping a feel.


----------



## Seb

WARNING.BOT said:


> Copping a feel.


Nice pic WARNING.BOT


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

RUSH going for the Xabi Alonso look minus the hair. Someone tell him Alonso doesn't play for that joke of a club in England anymore, and has moved onto another hack team.


----------



## Xander45

I've been here long enough I spose, a douchey photo in a mirror shot to celebrate.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

Just shaved my head for charity. Raised over £1000 for the Scottish Association for Mental Health. Here's a before and after...

BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## SandyRavage

A couple of me and the old band from a wee while ago


----------



## SandyRavage

Bloodbath said:


> Just shaved my head for charity. Raised over £1000 for the Scottish Association for Mental Health. Here's a before and after...


As someone who works in the mental health sector in scotland bravo. Also you suit it shaved ha


----------



## haribo

Bloodbath said:


> AFTER


CM PUNK! CM PUNK!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

He looks nothing like CM Punk.

Trust me, my vagina knows. It isn't moist.



EDIT: Before anyone gets their asshole in a tizzy, I am not trying to diss him, he just doesn't look like Punk. He isn't hot, imo, but I wouldn't say he is horribly ugly. He just doesn't look like Punk, who is the hottest man on the planet.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

Catalanotto said:


> Trust me, my vagina knows. It isn't moist.


If I had a penny for every time I've heard that...I'd have about 17 pence.


----------



## SP103

Wife and me.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Bloodbath said:


> If I had a penny for every time I've heard that...I'd have about 17 pence.


I'm sure you'd be richer than that. Don't flatter yourself, bro.

Don't feel too bad, I don't make vaginas wet, either.


----------



## NexSES

Catalanotto said:


> I'm sure you'd be richer than that. Don't flatter yourself, bro.
> 
> Don't feel too bad, I don't make vaginas wet, either.


Gotta go with the real tape, the sleeves aren't good enough. Atleast thats what I'll be going with when I'm at Elimination Chamber


----------



## steamed hams

Rush said:


> Me after a day of snowboarding looking like the stylish cunt that i am












"You remind me of a young Russell Crowe."


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

Catalanotto said:


> I'm sure you'd be richer than that. Don't flatter yourself, bro.


It's all good...just means I have to work a little harder to get a girl wet. Most of them appreciate that!


----------



## CamillePunk

I think he's hot.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Bloodbath said:


> It's all good...just means I have to work a little harder to get a girl wet. Most of them appreciate that!


You are the perfect example of the type of person I like to hang with.

You can take some teasing without PMSing.

You're a good man.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Member Picture Thread.*



CM Skittle said:


> Sorry if I'm posting in here too much! But I thought this was a cute picture.


Nice pi...owait


----------



## starship.paint

Bloodbath said:


> AFTER


----------



## Walls

I see it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I didn't think it at first, but holy shit, they totally look alike. (Y)


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

I believe that The Big Show is my long lost older brother.


----------



## ~Humanity~

Me and my cousin. Obviously I'm the one on the left.


----------



## Bogey

Couple pictures I thought I'd share since there's so much bullshit about who's impersonating who. Just various pics of me and some of my family.


----------



## Nitemare

This is my "I can be a bitch too" face, lol.


----------



## NexSES

Nitemare said:


> This is my "I can be a bitch too" face, lol.


Hey girl.


----------



## Nitemare

Hi. =)


----------



## scrilla

lol nitemare registered on this site when she was 4 years old


----------



## Nitemare

I'm 25. >.<


----------



## peep4life

Nitemare is a hot blond? I guess you do learn something everyday


----------



## STUFF

Hair is obviously dyed, she'll be bald by 60 CAN'T BANG THAT


----------



## Rush

Elbows too pointy. Would not bang.


----------



## NexSES

Rush said:


> Elbows too pointy. Would not bang.


GTFO.

She's smoking


----------



## will94

NexSES said:


> GTFO.
> 
> She's smoking


*
The joke*

------------------

*Your head*

Good try though.....


----------



## NexSES

Nitemare said:


> This is my "I can be a bitch too" face, lol.


Wait, this is actually you right?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

NexSES said:


> Wait, this is actually you right?


:lmao

idiot.


----------



## will94

NexSES said:


> Wait, this is actually you right?


Somebody is sad and desperate.....


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

lol y'all crazy. 

It's her. I have verification in my user control panel right now. She wrote "METTA WORLD PEACE PLEASE PILEDRIVE MY PRIVATES" and stapled it to her vagina. Then sent it to me. 

I was like :eddie then my keyboard got all sticky and I was like :batista3 then I missed Scooby-Doo when I was cleaning it up and I was like :hhh

But yeah, she's filthy as all get out.


----------



## NexSES

will94 said:


> Somebody is sad and desperate.....


Nah I just saw the thread about Skittle, and hadta laugh.


----------



## Nitemare

NexSES said:


> Wait, this is actually you right?


Of course it is, lol. I've already proven it to METTA WORLD PEACE.


----------



## NexSES

Nitemare said:


> Of course it is, lol. I've already proven it to METTA WORLD PEACE.


lucky guy hahah.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I've personally licked Nitemare's clit.


----------



## NexSES

Catalanotto said:


> I've personally licked Nitemare's clit.


You're real too right?


----------



## Nitemare

Even my friend wants some of me, lol!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

dear god pointy elbows. And is that a mole on your arm? ewwww


-1/10


----------



## El Conquistador

major swerve


----------



## Lady Eastwood

NexSES said:


> You're real too right?


GOT HOME FROM WORK AN HOUR AGO, CUT ME SOME SLACK, MAN

USE A MIRROR TO UNCOVER THE SECRET MESSAGE




























GOGGLING MY ITALIAN STALLION

This ain't no SKITTLE


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

the wonders of photoshop ^^^


----------



## Nitemare

Doesn't match what you posted, possible fake?? I have versus I've...hmmm.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I couldn't remember which one I put because I'm a **** and wrote it in the kitchen, where I usually live.

FUCK MY LIFE, MAN, FUCK IT TO HELL


----------



## Nitemare

Also heard you are goth, therefore wouldn't wear pink nail polish. Jesus, next time you try to fake us, make it more believable.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Eww, I am not goth. They have AIDS.


----------



## Nitemare

What's wrong with AIDS? I heard it's a step above HIV.


----------



## GOON




----------



## MoveMent

Westside?


----------



## NexSES

Catalanotto said:


> GOT HOME FROM WORK AN HOUR AGO, CUT ME SOME SLACK, MAN
> 
> USE A MIRROR TO UNCOVER THE SECRET MESSAGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOGGLING MY ITALIAN STALLION
> 
> This ain't no SKITTLE


nice photoshopping!

And i think I'm going to start posing as a girl to get people to like me more. I mean who likes a husky, beard sporting funny guy who's been growing his hair out long enough to slick back when he attends Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I hope the photoshop comments are sarcasm.

WOULDN'T WANT TO HAVE TO OWN ANYONE ANY FURTHER

Rev: 9/10


----------



## Nitemare

Wow, you're rating a monkey a 9/10? wtf?


----------



## GOON

thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Nitemare said:


> Wow, you're rating a monkey a 9/10? wtf?


His dick doesn't look like a mushroom.

8*D


----------



## Nitemare

How do you know?


----------



## NexSES

Rev™ said:


>


which one?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Nitemare said:


> How do you know?


He showed me.


IT WAS HOT

When it comes to dick pics, my PM box is an open door. You're not the only one to grace my eyes with your dick, baby.


----------



## NexSES

Catalanotto said:


> I hope the photoshop comments are sarcasm.
> 
> WOULDN'T WANT TO HAVE TO OWN ANYONE ANY FURTHER
> 
> Rev: 9/10


-Those pictures are not real. 
-You are hot.

One of the two statements are sarcastic, your decision.


----------



## Nitemare

Catalanotto said:


> He showed me.
> 
> 
> IT WAS HOT


wtf since when did you get jungle fever? wtf


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Gotta try everything at least once.


----------



## Nitemare

Oh, okay, as long as it's once. We can still scissor, right? Just shower first.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I will burn my pussy after having his black penis and then we can scissor.


----------



## NexSES

Cat, you said "this aint no skittle"...weren't you defending her? haha


----------



## Lady Eastwood

NexSES said:


> Cat, you said "this aint no skittle"...weren't you defending her? haha


Yeah, so? I like Skittle, I was making a joke that my pictures aren't some random chick's.

I was making a funny, brotha.


----------



## Nitemare

Catalanotto said:


> I will burn my pussy after having his black penis and then we can scissor.


Maybe you should bring him with you.


----------



## NexSES

Catalanotto said:


> Yeah, so? I like Skittle, I was making a joke that my pictures aren't some random chick's.
> 
> I was making a funny, *brotha*.


sista...don't you remember I'm posing as a girl.

And yeah...I was just trying to be funny...sorry.

Btw your buddy Frank's .278 average wasn't good enough in 2009.


----------



## CamillePunk

Meh 6/10 Cat, not enough Zep merch on display.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

NexSES said:


> sista...don't you remember I'm posing as a girl.
> 
> And yeah...I was just trying to be funny...sorry.
> 
> Btw your buddy Frank's .278 average wasn't good enough in 2009.


Frank got shitty, it was sad to see him go down.


I really prefer it when I am the one going down.


----------



## NexSES

Catalanotto said:


> Frank got shitty, it was sad to see him go down.
> 
> 
> I really prefer it when I am the one going down.


As I Brewers fan I was pissed.

And well hmm...:ex::agree:


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

TIL the reasoning behind Cat's name.


----------



## NexSES

I'm posing as Tony Chimmel as Skittle posed as a hot chick.







[/IMG]


----------



## CamillePunk




----------



## Nas

moi


----------



## cbg42

Nitemare said:


> This is my "I can be a bitch too" face, lol.


You are so fucking sexy. please post your nude pic. I want to have sex with you

*fap fap fap*


----------



## Nas

no nudes allowed. Also, she's been banned, so you probably won't be able to have sex with her. Just keep on fapping.


----------



## Rush

mucking around with instagram

serious rush (ie :balo)











smiling rush (ie :balo2)


----------



## BkB Hulk

I can't see your eyes. :frustrate


----------



## Rush

why you got to be that way HULK? i know you want a piece.


----------



## Seb

Lose the cap. Too chavvy.


----------



## Ronsterno1

Nas said:


> moi


Tamwar from Eastenders? The guy from Slumdog? You have features of both those 2.


----------



## JakeC_91

Nitemare is a girl...... huh, I imagined her to look like Sheldon from TBBT


----------



## THANOS

Me and my better half 









Me at the Regional SIFE competitions


----------



## Evolution

Got a photo with my main man Barrack while in America.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

JakeC_91 said:


> Nitemare is a girl...... huh, I imagined her to look like Sheldon from TBBT


My god.


MY GOD


----------



## BkB Hulk

Cat's about to climax.



Rush said:


> why you got to be that way HULK? i know you want a piece.


You're the one hiding behind the sunglasses.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Only if you unban Nitemare.


:hmm:


----------



## NexSES

Catalanotto said:


> Only if you unban Nitemare.
> 
> 
> :hmm:


well you have personally licked Nitemare's clit...


----------



## Kiz

omg nitemare's a girl brb jacking off to that hot piece of ass


----------



## Wes_FR

Garbage old camera.


----------



## UCSM




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

lurking on this thread feels weird 

Here I am in Germany with a Springbok hoodie (South African Rugby team)


----------



## Bubz

Nitemare's not a girl you fools!


----------



## MRRSNTNO

Had another photoshoot over last weekend. Enjoi.


----------



## Nas

:yum:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

The Future King of Burger King.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

MRRSNTNO said:


> Had another photoshoot over last weekend. Enjoi.


LOLz, dude just set the bar.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOLz, dude just set the bar.


Try to hard bar?


----------



## Nas

"Gets the most girls" bar.


----------



## Kazz




----------



## Rush

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Try to hard bar?


nah, raising the bar in wagg's pants.


----------



## -Halo-

Im not allowed to post pics of my self any were no moar, or my GF will kill me :lmao


----------



## CaptainAwesomeness




----------



## Lady Eastwood

Nas said:


> "Gets the most girls" bar.


He is actually quite plain and boring looking, tbh.

Plus, that random chest hair is eww.

I'm sure he's a nice guy, but, yeah.


----------



## CamillePunk

Catalanotto said:


> He is actually quite plain and boring looking, tbh.
> 
> Plus, that random chest hair is eww.
> 
> I'm sure he's a nice guy, but, yeah.


LOOK IT'S NOT LIKE WE CAN JUST SHAVE IT OKAY SHIT GETS COMPLICATED YOU EVER WATCH SEINFELD?


----------



## MillionDollarProns

One does not simply shave off their glorious chest hair.


----------



## Rush

CamillePunk said:


> LOOK IT'S NOT LIKE WE CAN JUST SHAVE IT OKAY SHIT GETS COMPLICATED YOU EVER WATCH SEINFELD?


that was a quality ep


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

that's me. thinking of shaving, thoughts?


----------



## SandyRavage

Woops ignore


----------



## Evolution

No this isn't me pretending I'm a pussy magnet, these are all my friends and it was the only photo of me from this party (Y)


----------



## Rush

tell the blondie to call me if she wants a good time.


----------



## Evolution

Good choice my friend.

I'll set it up.


----------



## Tronnik

moi


----------



## Evolution

Your girlfriend is a babe. Well done (Y)


----------



## Tronnik

WARNING.BOT said:


> Your girlfriend is a babe. Well done (Y)


Thanks  She likes wrestling and watches the PPVs with me too. Score. (Y)


----------



## SandyRavage

Me, a pal and the girlfriend in my sig. I'm in the mask.....so seems a bit pointless posting but hey.....you know


----------



## Stax Classic

Evolution said:


> No this isn't me pretending I'm a pussy magnet, these are all my friends and it was the only photo of me from this party (Y)


I see you in the back there Evo


----------



## Vader

MRRSNTNO said:


> Had another photoshoot over last weekend. Enjoi.


----------



## Illmatic

Tronnik said:


> Thanks  She likes wrestling and watches the PPVs with me too. Score. (Y)


So you're dating a babe, and she likes wrestling? Not fair.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I'm going to bed.


----------



## NexSES

Catalanotto said:


> I'm going to bed.


No "Hey NexSES how ya doing?" ....nice photoshop


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## Autistic

nerdy pic:











recent pic in gym:


----------



## Game1778

you are joking right? your not hrithik roshan


----------



## Autistic

Game1778 said:


> you are joking right? your not hrithik roshan


lol i thot no one would know him :lmao


----------



## Rush

:kobe

cmon son.


----------



## Chismo

Catalanotto said:


> I'm going to bed.


Jesus Christ, you're so fucking suave, Catalanotto. You're Mary-Louise Parker 2.0. I thought you're some uber-fat emo girl, but this... Holy Batman!


----------



## BkB Hulk

Priceless Blaze said:


>


There's no need to wear a hat, you're indoors.


----------



## Tarfu

One thing I will never get is wearing shoes indoors. IT'S JUST NOT RIGHT.


----------



## tapout49




----------



## Near™

tapout49 said:


>


I am digging the shading on your last picture of your tattoo; it is a lot like the shading on one of my hand tattoos.


----------



## Kazz




----------



## CM Dealer

Autistic said:


> lol i thot no one would know him :lmao


Sup Medo?


----------



## Nitronite




----------



## THANOS

Interesting


----------



## Von Doom

DAT NECKBEARD

Since shaved it off, and shaved my head as well.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan

Met Orlando Jordan last night well he was on his tour in Australia. Cool guy, talked to him about what he thinks about WWE, TNA right now and what he thinks about Australia.


----------



## Headliner

Did he try to get your phone number?


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

Did he touch your ass?


----------



## MovedManc

Me off of the '80s:









Me relaxing:


----------



## sin[b]

Once a lazy bastard, always a lazy bastard eh?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Just got back from the Raw Road to Wrestlemania house show in Toronto.

FUCK YEAH, PUNK, I LOVE YOU

My camera is a fucking pile of shit so sorry for the utterly awful quality. Lots of my husband, Punk. I literally turned into a pathetic noodle and almost fainted. 

Just going to post some.


CM Punk



































The Miz











Chris Jericho











This one came out fucking shitty but it's Mason Ryan. 











Dolph Ziggler











Jack Swagger vs Santino 











Eve vs Kelly Kelly. The hoeski and we want Ryder chants were strong with this one.











Kane vs John F_ggot Cena










OMG CAT WITH PIC AUTOGRAPHED BY PUNK



















K, done for now.

It was an awesome show.


----------



## Near™

Nice stills, Cat. Unfortunately I was stuck in Michigan and wasn't able to attend the show, but I do have my tickets for Raw in Detroit come April 23rd.


----------



## FoxSteiner

*Good Pictures Cat!! Quality is quite OK, I had worse from my first Houseshow...BTW didn't imaging u so cute (even ur half face is covered)*


----------



## FoxSteiner

*This one was about a Year ago...The Belt was a Gift from my GF ^^*


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

Catalanotto said:


> This one came out fucking shitty but it's Mason Ryan.


No picture of Mason Ryan can be shitty. He is a fuckin beast. Mad jelly.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

He was absolutely awesome at the show. I don't normally dig Batistwo but, yeah, he was looking better in general and put on a great match with Alex Riley.


Fucking dude is ripped. I mean, yeah, you can see he is ripped on TV, but to see a guy that ripped within inches of you, he was a fucking monster.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

Catalanotto said:


> He was absolutely awesome at the show. I don't normally dig Batistwo but, yeah, he was looking better in general and put on a great match with Alex Riley.
> 
> 
> Fucking dude is ripped. I mean, yeah, you can see he is ripped on TV, but to see a guy that ripped within inches of you, he was a fucking monster.


I think Batista was bigger pre-WWE. But during their time, I think Mason Ryan is even bigger. Dude is jacked.


----------



## CMWit

> This one came out fucking shitty but it's Mason Ryan.


His muscles give off an aura that makes still photography nearly impossible


----------



## CMWit

My fiance, her niece & I


----------



## Aficionado




----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Shaved the stache. It will return soon.


----------



## Green Light

doyousee? said:


>


Robbie Savage?


----------



## Horselover Fat

is that cm punk autograph authentic


----------



## Lady Eastwood

WCW said:


> is that cm punk autograph authentic


I am assuming you are asking me.

Yes, it is.

He and John Cena sat there signing them all personally before the show.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

representing MMG baby!


----------



## Evolution

Went to a friend of mines wedding yesterday. It was pretty crazy that they're both my age (21), went to my school and are now happily married. Anyway, in the sea of photos I took for it I managed to get a lady to take one of me and my date.










Great day/night.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

CMWit said:


> My fiance, her niece & I


You dropped your drink.


----------



## Headliner

Evolution looking like a star.


----------



## Nas

Evolution said:


> Went to a friend of mines wedding yesterday. It was pretty crazy that they're both my age (21), went to my school and are now happily married. Anyway, in the sea of photos I took for it I managed to get a lady to take one of me and my date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great day/night.


HOT.



Your date's not bad either.


----------



## Humph

Nas said:


> HOT.
> 
> 
> 
> Your date's not bad either.


:vince2


----------



## Amber B

Evolution said:


> Went to a friend of mines wedding yesterday. It was pretty crazy that they're both my age (21), went to my school and are now happily married. Anyway, in the sea of photos I took for it I managed to get a lady to take one of me and my date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great day/night.



Polka dots, a bow tie, swag for days! You look like a star from a bitchin 80s movie.


----------



## Kazz

Amber B said:


> Polka dots, a bow tie, swag for days! You look like a star from a bitchin 80s movie.


Definitely looks like someone out of a John Hughes movie.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I was thinking Jon Cryer in Pretty in Pink.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH

Oh good god you most of you look like exactly what I expected.

basement dwellers.


----------



## reDREDD

why not show a pic of you mr pussymonster?


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH

redeadening said:


> why not show a pic of you mr pussymonster?


----------



## reDREDD

7/10


----------



## haribo

That's not you, that's Jack Slater you idiot.


----------



## Walls

Evolution said:


> Went to a friend of mines wedding yesterday. It was pretty crazy that they're both my age (21), went to my school and are now happily married. Anyway, in the sea of photos I took for it I managed to get a lady to take one of me and my date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great day/night.



Give me some E-Knuckles for rocking the bow tie.


----------



## That Guy

spent the week training up with the army in the mountains, thought this was an awesome pic- currently my profile on fb.


----------



## mkh




----------



## ItsWhatIdo

Strong chest


----------



## JerseyScottie

Evolution said:


> Went to a friend of mines wedding yesterday. It was pretty crazy that they're both my age (21), went to my school and are now happily married. Anyway, in the sea of photos I took for it I managed to get a lady to take one of me and my date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great day/night.


Rick Rolled


----------



## THANOS

JerseyScottie said:


> Rick Rolled





Evolution said:


> Went to a friend of mines wedding yesterday. It was pretty crazy that they're both my age (21), went to my school and are now happily married. Anyway, in the sea of photos I took for it I managed to get a lady to take one of me and my date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great day/night.



















Love it EVO :lmao


----------



## Heel

I finally got the shirt in my avy!


----------



## mkh

almost as white as shamus


----------



## Lady Eastwood




----------



## Heel

Catalanotto said:


>


How many Hot Rod shirts do you own out of interest?


----------



## Nick Logan

Photoshoot for my band, *****.


----------



## El Conquistador

mkh said:


> almost as white as shamus


do you even lift? strong gyno.


----------



## Virgil_85

Nick Logan said:


> Photoshoot for my band, *****.


Does your band do Pantene ads?


----------



## mkh

Father Flex said:


> do you even lift? strong gyno.


nop havent been to gym fore 6 years or so.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Shaved the Beard I was growing and went with the Goatee instead.


----------



## Nick Logan

Virgil_85 said:


> Does your band do Pantene ads?


Well I don't know if you have noticed, but long hair is pretty prominent in Heavy Metal culture.


----------



## Mpressmc

Pic removed because the gheys were getting too excited.

It was rather sweet the way vader came to haribos rescue though.


----------



## Vader

I've seen you somewhere before.


----------



## Mpressmc

lol, im sure you have


----------



## haribo

Vader13 said:


> I've seen you somewhere before.


You watched gay porn? :suarez2


----------



## Mpressmc

Bet you wouldnt say that shit if I was standing in front of you..


----------



## Lady Eastwood

OH SHIT GUYS WE HAVE A SERIOUS BADASS ON OUR HANDS


----------



## GOON

Mpressmc said:


> Bet you wouldnt say that shit if I was standing in front of you..


But you don't even exist. You don't even have a face. Are you real? Fake? Is this you?


----------



## 189558

removed


----------



## GOON

Can't wait to see what that looks like in forty years.


----------



## Vader

Mpressmc said:


> Bet you wouldnt say that shit if I was standing in front of you..


Why would you post your body on a wrestling forum? Fair enough if you had your face there too but JUST your body?

Also, I'd tell you that you're a posing **** to your face if you posted a picture like that on a wrestling forum. Which you did. Then got angry on a wrestling forum when someone insinuated that your ass is a prop in gay porn. Could it be....

STEROIDS?


----------



## Night King




----------



## Mpressmc

I posted that pic because the guy above me did. I didn't realize seeing a man flex without a shirt on would cause so many gay thoughts... You guys have seen wrestling before right? The thread is titled post your picture. It doesn't state that it must be a certain picture. You guys on the internet are so tough until Im in your face. Then you don't have shit to say, which you wouldn't. As for my face, I prefer not to be recognized by anyone on here. I expected to get some negative comments though. Jealousy tends to bring that out in most people. Steroids lol never heard that one before. I take that as a compliment, so thanks.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I'm not jealous of you. Sorry.


----------



## GOON

Mpressmc said:


> I posted that pic because the guy above me did. I didn't realize seeing a man flex without a shirt on would cause so many gay thoughts... You guys have seen wrestling before right? The thread is titled post your picture. It doesn't state that it must be a certain picture. You guys on the internet are so tough until Im in your face. Then you don't have shit to say, which you wouldn't. As for my face, I prefer not to be recognized by anyone on here. I expected to get some negative comments though. Jealousy tends to bring that out in most people. Steroids lol never heard that one before. I take that as a compliment, so thanks.


I'd say it to your face, but I don't know what your face looks like so.......


----------



## Rush

Mpressmc said:


> I posted that pic because the guy above me did. I didn't realize seeing a man flex without a shirt on would cause so many gay thoughts... You guys have seen wrestling before right? The thread is titled post your picture. It doesn't state that it must be a certain picture. *You guys on the internet are so tough until Im in your face.* Then you don't have shit to say, which you wouldn't. As for my face, I prefer not to be recognized by anyone on here. I expected to get some negative comments though. Jealousy tends to bring that out in most people. Steroids lol never heard that one before. I take that as a compliment, so thanks.


the irony here is quite excellent.


----------



## Mpressmc

Catalanotto said:


> I'm not jealous of you. Sorry.


You are a female so I wouldn't expect you to be. That was directed to the guys bashing,, btw, doesnt it clearly state not to bash ones pic in the OP. There are a lot of pics in here and I respected everyone enough to keep my comments to myself, I would expect everyone else to do the same. Yet Im bashed for defending myself when the internet warriors get home from school or yoga class.


----------



## 189558

Tattoos are so common these days. I won't be the only one.


----------



## haribo

Mpressmc said:


> Bet you wouldnt say that shit if I was standing in front of you..


Nah, I'd be saying "cut" and "trombone him next time". :vince3


----------



## Vader

You have many problems. Why would I be jealous of you? For a start I'm not deluded enough to think i'll be recognized OR is it down to the fact that despite working hard on your body your face still looks like a moose? The steroids was directed at your anger moreso than your Popeye muscles and pigeon chest.


----------



## FITZ

Me and my brother before Mania (obviously). This was taken from our seats.










This is me at the airport at like 4:30 am after going to school all day and not sleeping at all.


----------



## That Guy

Otaku said:


> My tattoo artist wanted to do a portrait of Mankind. Can't complain since it was free and I'm a fan of Foley. Doesn't look to bad in my opinion, but I'm sure there will be enough people to bash it.
> 
> The photo was taken right after it was done. Four hour session, so my left leg was pretty red by the end of it.


Personally not my taste to have Wrestlign related stuff on your body, however it does look good. (Y) I would add somewere under or on top in small - "Have a nice day". but not a must.


----------



## STUFF

Don Draper was at the Met game yesterday 










Just kidding, that's me :taylor4


----------



## FITZ

lol Mets


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Mets suck, this man does not.


----------



## Rush

SELF SHOT B/C I'M A 16 YEAR OLD GIRL. <3


----------



## Humph

Where's the V sign and duck pout?


----------



## Rush

already did the V sign on a pic. Duck face is next. Got to keep mixing it up.


----------



## Bullseye

Sunglasses covering dem eyes :frustrate


----------



## Lady Eastwood

BATMAN IS WATCHING


----------



## The Marine

You look familiar.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Apparently, there are a bunch of people in this world who look like me because I am either a familiar face or an ex-girlfriend.


----------



## The Marine

Oh, my bad, I was talking to Rush...


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Oh.

Well, my comment still stands.


----------



## EliteNate

Catalanotto said:


> Oh.
> 
> Well, my comment still stands.


Women always trying to make things about themselves


----------



## Rush

Apparently, there are a bunch of people in this world who look like me because I am either a familiar face or an ex- girl boyfriend. or i'm just sexier than Cat ;D


----------



## Kiz

STUFF said:


> Don Draper was at the Met game yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, that's me :taylor4


the swag is off the charts


----------



## CmPlankpunk

Catalanotto said:


> Apparently, there are a bunch of people in this world who look like me because I am either a familiar face or an ex-girlfriend.












Found you!!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

That obviously isn't me since I just posted a picture of me.


----------



## Kiz

lukus444 said:


> Found you!!!


nice tits cat


----------



## Rush

those elbows aren't pointy Snrub, make a move.


----------



## Kiz

curves in all the places


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Catalanotto said:


> BATMAN IS WATCHING


Nice pic. (Y)


----------



## Evolution

Cat looks a bit like AJ in Wagg's avatar. (Y)

Had to be said.


----------



## HiddenViolence

My sig video is me.


----------



## FoxSteiner

*@Cat I could swear you have posted pictures before, and u didn't look like that...Still, very cute *(Y)


----------



## just1988

andersonasshole900 said:


> My sig video is me.


That's not you, that's Pete Doherty...


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I got blonde streaks and don't have my snooki hair so maybe that is why I look different. Plus a goofy facial expression.


----------



## CamillePunk

Rush, STUFF, and Cat on the same page. 

SO MUCH SEXY.


----------



## -Halo-

Tempted to post my own pic.


----------



## FoxSteiner

*This one was during my "Miami Weeks", driving down to the Keys.*


----------



## Shepard

Rush said:


> SELF SHOT B/C I'M A 16 YEAR OLD GIRL. <3



photobucket.com/albums/jj92/sticksy07/RushIsBetterThanShep.jpg

Oh so that's how it is. Breaking my heart here Rush


----------



## Dreya

Just a facebook picture of me.


----------



## llamadux

Hiding in my room. =|


----------



## Nas

Dreya said:


> Just a facebook picture of me.


YOU AIN'T REAL, MAN! YOU AIN'T REAL!


----------



## Kiz

Dreya said:


> Just a facebook picture of me.


enjoy getting hit on by EVERYONE


----------



## haribo

I see a slight Emma Stone resemblance in the face. 



Mr. Snrub said:


> enjoy getting hit on by EVERYONE


If only P. Smith was around to buck the trend :snrub


----------



## Magic

She's clearly a fake.


----------



## superfudge

I'd post my picture but I don't want to outshine Dreya


----------



## Erza Knightwalker

I need a haircut.


----------



## Humph

I didn't realise Dereks singing son from Step-Brothers was on WF


----------



## Hypno

Woah, PricelessDamnation, I was listening to The Rock's theme which is on your youtube channel when I saw your picture, which looks like you're doing the people's eyebrow. That's so weird :lol
Also, nice picture Dreya, but my fake account senses are tingling.

I should post a picture of myself one day...but eh.


----------



## Vader

Dreya said:


> Just a facebook picture of me.


I'd wear you like a glove.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker

Apex said:


> Woah, PricelessDamnation, I was listening to The Rock's theme which is on your youtube channel when I saw your picture, which looks like you're doing the people's eyebrow. That's so weird :lol


Yeah, I like to do it often.


----------



## Dreya

Mr. Snrub said:


> enjoy getting hit on by EVERYONE


Not in this day and age, these days if a female posts her pic she's clearly a fake, but meh, not like I give a fuck what people think.


----------



## NexSES

Dreya said:


> Not in this day and age, these days if a female posts her pic she's clearly a fake, but meh, not like I give a fuck what people think.


Either a dude or an ugly aisan girl...


----------



## Svart

NexSES said:


> Either a dude or an ugly aisan girl...


Or an old guy sitting there with his dong hanging out, looking at this very thread over and over.
Kinda scary, huh?


----------



## Bubz

Dreya said:


> Just a facebook picture of me.


Yeah right.


----------



## Hypno

Dreya said:


> Not in this day and age, these days if a female posts her pic she's clearly a fake, but meh, not like I give a fuck what people think.


Eh, in this day and age, guys (and sometimes girls) pose as girls/different people on forums like this. It's happened before. Best thing to do is post a picture of you with a paper saying "Dreya on Wrestling Forum" or some shit like that. That'll shut us up about you being fake. It sucks that it has to be that way, but whatever.


----------



## Dreya

Apex said:


> Eh, in this day and age, guys (and sometimes girls) pose as girls/different people on forums like this. It's happened before. Best thing to do is post a picture of you with a paper saying "Dreya on Wrestling Forum" or some shit like that. That'll shut us up about you being fake. It sucks that it has to be that way, but whatever.


Okay, while I understand you're trying to help, look at it like this, you think I have to justify to a bunch of strangers on a forum who I really am, just to shut them up, really, like I said in my last post, I couldn't care less what they think, I'll post my pics whenever I want without giving a shit.


----------



## Hypno

Yeah, I realise. 
I was just trying to help so that when you do post pictures in this thread (which is revolved around people giving opinions on what others look like, hints at that in the thread title) you'd get complimented rather than "LAWLSOFAEK". But, again, whatever.

I need to get round to posting a picture of me, but a 17 year old guy with slight emo hair probably wouldn't go down well.


----------



## Dreya

Apex said:


> Yeah, I realise.
> I was just trying to help so that when you do post pictures in this thread (which is revolved around people giving opinions on what others look like, hints at that in the thread title) you'd get complimented rather than "LAWLSOFAEK". But, again, whatever.


And I'm greatful you tried to help, so thanks.


----------



## Magic

considering we had like 4 girls exposed in the last 4ish months it wouldn't be too surprising.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I know she's a dude. How?

She hasn't hit on me yet. No lady can resist me..



CamillePunk said:


> Rush, STUFF, and Cat on the same page.
> 
> SO MUCH SEXY.


Pretty much my thoughts exactly.


SO MUCH SEX IT HURTS...


----------



## Dreya

Magic said:


> considering we had like 4 girls exposed in the last 4ish months it wouldn't be too surprising.


Then if it's bothering you that much, which it clearly is, do whatever it was you did to expose those other people, either way I don't care, you'll find nothing on me.


----------



## Hypno




----------



## Headliner

Let's stop the harassment. Thanks.


----------



## Mikey Damage

You call that harassment!? I haven't even took off my pants yet!


----------



## Svart

Dreya said:


> Okay, while I understand you're trying to help, look at it like this, you think I have to justify to a bunch of strangers on a forum who I really am, just to shut them up, really, like I said in my last post, I couldn't care less what they think, I'll post my pics whenever I want without giving a shit.


Step 1: Claim you don't care
Step 2: Reply back to negative and/or sarcastic remarks by claiming you're apathetic
Step 3: Tell us all (again) that you don't care, even though your (defensive) replies say otherwise
Step 4: ???
Step 5: Profit!/receive sympathy from white knights all around internet


----------



## Rush

Headliner said:


> Let's stop the harassment. Thanks.


i haven't even got started yet.



BOSS said:


> Pretty much my thoughts exactly.
> 
> 
> SO MUCH SEX IT HURTS...


oh you


----------



## Dreya

Svart said:


> Step 1: Claim you don't care
> Step 2: Reply back to negative and/or sarcastic remarks by claiming you're apathetic
> Step 3: Tell us all (again) that you don't care, even though your (defensive) replies say otherwise
> Step 4: ???
> Step 5: Profit!/receive sympathy from white knights all around internet


1) I don't
2) I'm entitled to reply to people who are clearly being dicks for no reason, oh my bad you guys have been here for longer or your post count is blah blah blah so you think you can have a go at the new member.
3) I take no shit from anyone, see number 2
4) ???
5) White knights? All I did was post a picture in a picture thread, you guys started having a go, paranoid because you have been fooled in the past by someone looking for attention, not my problem.


----------



## Svart

Dreya said:


> 1) I don't


---


Dreya said:


> Not in this day and age, these days if a female posts her pic she's clearly a fake, but meh, *not like I give a fuck what people think.*





Dreya said:


> Okay, while I understand you're trying to help, look at it like this, you think I have to justify to a bunch of strangers on a forum who I really am, just to shut them up, really, like I said in my last post, *I couldn't care less what they think*, I'll post my pics whenever I want without giving a shit.














Dreya said:


> 2) I'm entitled to reply to people who are clearly being dicks for no reason, oh my bad you guys have been here for longer or your post count is blah blah blah so you think you can have a go at the new member.


All I see is:



Dreya said:


> 2) Moooooom! OMG Tell him to stop annoying me. He poked me and now he's making weird faces. :sad:





Dreya said:


> 3) I take no shit from anyone, see number 2


ur 2 k00l 4 sk00l.


----------



## Dreya

So what point are you trying to make exactly with the first few quotes, I said I don't care and then you quote two more posts where I say again I don't care, your point?

All I see is people having a go at someone for no reason other than they are paranoid, and because they were fooled in the past, again not my problem, you can post all the cat pics and say I'm too cool for skool to you are blue in the face, but at the end of the day you guys had a go at me for no reason, all I did was post my picture.


----------



## FoxSteiner

*@Dreya: for someone who doesn't cares, you seem to care a lot. Or why would you post a picture in the first place, if you don't care? Or reply to all the comments? If you don't care, just leave this Thread and don't have a look at it again...*


----------



## Dreya

FoxSteiner said:


> *@Dreya: for someone who doesn't cares, you seem to care a lot. Or why would you post a picture in the first place, if you don't care? Or reply to all the comments? If you don't care, just leave this Thread and don't have a look at it again...*


Why post my picture, why the hell not, this is a picture thread after all.

I haven't replied to all the comments, not even to half of them, I don't care if people think my picture is fake, but why should I take crap because some members are paranoid, it's actually quite funny too, I guess I feel sorry for them that they were fooled, 4 members in 4 months is what I heard, that's harsh.


----------



## Rush

I'm sure what we can all agree on is the chick in the pic is fit. okay move on (or post more pics and see if an angry mob of guys comes into the thread. either way works nicely)


----------



## Shepard

She doesn't hide her eyes behind sunglasses either like someone else I know ;D


----------



## Rush

IT WAS BRIGHT OKAY. and my sunglasses are damn good. Von Zipper (Y) you're just jelly.


----------



## Shepard

Rush said:


> *IT WAS BRIGHT OKAY*. and my sunglasses are damn good. Von Zipper (Y) you're just jelly.


:frustrate

I imagine you would need good glasses if you wear them as often as you seem too


----------



## Kiz

>post picture in picture thread
>abused for posting picture in picture thread
>told not to respond by people who are inferring that you're not who you say you are
>people get mad at defending yourself










i think i get how this works now.


----------



## Rush

i have a few pairs, one pair of von zipper, 1 fake ray bans, 2 random cheapie pairs and one that i forget the brand but they're fairly decent. i know you love it shep.


----------



## Shepard

Fake/cheap Ray Bans are the best. I've got like 3 I picked up/stole from gigs and a real pair of wayfarers I got a couple years ago. I think they're at my uni apartment atm though, boourns.


----------



## CMWit

I miss my longer hair


----------



## haribo

Apex said:


> I need to get round to posting a picture of me, but a 17 year old guy with slight emo hair probably wouldn't go down well.


It went fine for PricelessDamnation :terry


----------



## Klee

*3 Photos of me that are on my computer at work.*

*Me and the Mrs  2012*










*With a Tiger in Thailand 2008*










*Skydiving (Over Mt. Doom/Mordor) in New Zealand in 2007*


----------



## steamed hams

Shepard said:


> photobucket.com/albums/jj92/sticksy07/RushIsBetterThanShep.jpg
> 
> Oh so that's how it is. Breaking my heart here Rush


Did you notice that when you were saving the pic? You left no other comment when quoting so I assume so.












Apex said:


> Yeah, I realise.
> I was just trying to help so that when you do post pictures in this thread (which is revolved around people giving opinions on what others look like, hints at that in the thread title) you'd get complimented rather than "LAWLSOFAEK". But, again, whatever.
> 
> I need to get round to posting a picture of me, but a 17 year old guy with slight emo hair probably wouldn't go down well.


Get a haircut then.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker

haribo said:


> It went fine for PricelessDamnation :terry


Hey! lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood

TODAY FUCKING RULED


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Where did you meet Piper?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

WrestleReunion today. It was so fucking awesome. Got some other pictures on my phone that I haven't uploaded yet of Raven, DDP, Mean Gene Okerlund and Robbie E. Maria, Tommy Dreamer, Honky Tonk Man and a few others were there as well.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Do you have anecdotes? How much shorter are they than their billed heights?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Maria was so fucking tiny....holy shit, her legs were like sticks. She looked anorexic. Her hair was bigger than her.

Honky Tonk Man was in great shape, actually. He was out in full gear, had his hair done, looked to be in fantastic shape for an older guy.

Mean Gene was short and fat, lol.

Piper was billed at 6'2".....so either he shrunk over time or was never that tall because I am 5'2" and you can see he isn't that much taller, lol.

Raven was fat.

Tommy Dreamer looked the same as on TV.

Robbie E looked the same as on TV (like a *******).

Some guy did an awful job of playing the bagpipes while I waited in line. I am sure Piper was cringing inside.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Catalanotto said:


> Some guy did an awful job of playing the bagpipes while I waited in line. I am sure Piper was cringing inside.


I'm surprised Piper didn't bang a coconut over his head.


----------



## Virgil_85

Catalanotto said:


> Some guy did an awful job of playing the bagpipes while I waited in line. I am sure Piper was cringing inside.


Has anyone ever played the bagpipes well? Horrible instrument.

It's pretty awesome you got to meet Piper.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

A few more pictures from the convention. I thought I had a picture of Honky Tonk Man but it appears I don't so I am angry.

Sorry for some of the blurry pics, I have shaky hands.


The belts were fucking awesome.











DDP doing a radio show.












Maria doing the radio show before DDP.











El Generico and one of the Super Smash Bros. 











When I first walked into the room, I look over and see Mean Gene Okerlund just chilling out. I think he saw my facial expression because he was looking for a while in my direction, lulz. I was like HOLY FUCK (young people wont care but when you grow up watching the guy, you give a fuck)











Masks, DVDs and an Edge garbage bin LULZ











This one is blurry but it was Robbie E so I don't care.











Raven LOL


----------



## Headliner

Raven been eating babies?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

LMAO


I did NOT expect him to look like that at all. I lol'd but he was super cool.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Dreya said:


> Not in this day and age, these days if a female posts her pic she's clearly a fake, but meh, not like I give a fuck what people think.


Post a pic of you holding your screen name and shut them all up ha ha!


----------



## BANKSY

Your hands were probably shaking in the presence of Robbie E, BRO.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Your hands were probably shaking in the presence of Robbie E, BRO.



I ain't a BRO and Robbie E is a *******. I have anxiety disorder, my hands get shaky at times.


----------



## Kazz

Raven? Looks more like Bill DeMott.


----------



## MRRSNTNO

Raven looks identical to Mickey Rourke in The Wrestler.


----------



## CMWit

Raven looks like the guy that ate Raven


----------



## Sephiroth

Cat, did you tell him that it was through his wisdom that you don't throw rocks at someone who carries a machine gun anymore?


----------



## Role Model

News flash, not every girl who posts on a wrestling message board is going to look like they've been savaged by a bear, trust me. Have faith kids.


Just a public service announcement, brought to you in full by Role Model.


----------



## Mikey Damage

FAITH

hey sexy.


----------



## Role Model

Sup fellow white man.


----------



## Rush

BOSS and RM posting on the same page but no pics. I had my pants down and everything


----------



## Dreya

Me and my friend at the weekend.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Rush said:


> BOSS and RM posting on the same page but no pics. I had my pants down and everything


I know. I spent a solid 10 minutes one day trying to get a good picture. Self portraits are just tedious.


----------



## Huganomics

Catalanotto said:


> Raven LOL


----------



## MRRSNTNO

Dreya said:


> Me and my friend at the weekend.


Man. I completely forgot about the first series of Digimon.

Also, that's a great looking weekend.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Dreya, you look like Bjork. Bjork is cool.


----------



## Nas

Rowdy was looking for some side boob. :delpiero


----------



## FoxSteiner

*Piper is the GOAT. When I meet him at AXXESS, evet staff where rushing everybody and he told them "Oh just shut up" and took whole 5 Minutes with us, chatting, making Pictures with my GF,...Such a nice, down to earth Guy. And there was one dude from Switzerland, with Hot-Rod shirt and kilt, that said he was wanting to see Piper for 20 years (he had an Wrestling Magazine with Piper on the Cover from '93) and Piper said to him: "wait for me, after I'm done we gonna meet backstage", and he really did that. Afterwards I saw the dude again, he told us he spend 20 minutes there with him...Awesome!*


----------



## Role Model

Rush said:


> BOSS and RM posting on the same page but no pics. I had my pants down and everything


One day, maybe this decade, I'll give you what you want, what you all want. 

I just enjoy a good tease, and I know you do to.


----------



## That Guy

Wow Raven has put on a lot of weigt, didn't expect him to turn out like that. Cool pictures cat.


----------



## will94

Met J Larose (from Repo!/Saw/Insidious), Darren Lynn Bousman (the director of Saw II, III, IV, Repo!, The Devil's Carnival, etc.) and Terrance Zdunich (writer of Repo! and The Devil's Carnival and played Graverobber in Repo!) last night at a screening of their new movie.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

AND THEN I WAS LIKE

MIND BLOWN

 Powered by VideoBam - Free Video Hosting

I was bored and I am sick so my voice is a little different than normal because my nose is stuffed. Wish they would make shirts in small so I don't fucking swim in them.

GTFO


----------



## Role Model

So softly spoken, the image is ruined, you fool!


----------



## Rush

they don't make shirts in small because they assume petite, softly spoken women aren't into wrestling. It always gets on my tits that i can't find a small shirt with rowdy on it.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

SOFT AND DEADLY


SHIRT PEOPLE, MAKE YOUR SHIRTS IN SMALL AND EXTRA SMALL SO THE LITTLE PEOPLE CAN FIT IN THEM PROPERLY


----------



## Role Model

America doesn't really cater to the short and small at all, we all know why, and it doesn't really seem fair at all.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Catalanotto said:


>


I know people get old, but there are times you see pictures of people you admired and just think, "what the fuck happened?". This is one of those times.


----------



## Huganomics

I thought you were saying "take off my shirt" at first when you mentioned the Piper shirt, Cat.









Also, not even creeping, but you've got really nice eyes.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Ugh. I should smile more, probably one of the reasons the TSA gets so much shit.


----------



## Kazz

I'm the one on the left btw...


----------



## richyque

[/IMG]Here you go jack asses.


----------



## Lm2

heres two pictures for you guys/girls

oldish









new


----------



## "Dashing" CJ




----------



## Jumpluff




----------



## Lawls

:side:


----------



## Kiz

would


----------



## bradwwe100




----------



## Lady Eastwood

"Dashing" CJ said:


>


This guy is fucking awesome.


----------



## Thee Brain

No, I'm not a skater.


----------



## THANOS

Me as JIM Morrison, along with buddies as Capt. Morgan, My friend Teddy as a fucking Teddy :lol, and friend MJ as pedo disguised as a Priest :










Oh yes! And me as the Captain himself!


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Catalanotto said:


> I was bored and I am sick so my voice is a little different than normal because my nose is stuffed. Wish they would make shirts in small so I don't fucking swim in them.
> 
> GTFO


Go too one of those places that will print ANYTHING on a tshirt for you....Theres loads here in Ireland and i got lots of retro WWE/WCW tee's printed in there and there very very good they just need a picture of the design...The pic from your Sig would do!


----------



## Kazz

Oooo another Cap'n Jack Sparrow fan!  

Feck it...



























































































And because I did a video a few years before as Joker, thought I'd do it again last Halloween, only problem being I couldn't get anything to work, and the rum was just too tasty not to drink.


----------



## NexSES

Catalanotto said:


> AND THEN I WAS LIKE
> 
> MIND BLOWN
> 
> Powered by VideoBam - Free Video Hosting
> 
> I was bored and I am sick so my voice is a little different than normal because my nose is stuffed. Wish they would make shirts in small so I don't fucking swim in them.
> 
> GTFO


Still believe you're the next Skittle...


----------



## NewJack's Shank

.......


----------



## THANOS

Kazz said:


> Oooo another Cap'n Jack Sparrow fan!
> 
> Feck it...
> 
> And because I did a video a few years before as Joker, thought I'd do it again last Halloween, only problem being I couldn't get anything to work, and the rum was just too tasty not to drink.


Excellent pics! And people said I looked just like him  You got me beat! lol well done!

Just saw the video :lmao Beautiful! I had the accent on the entire night as well! Complete with the Keith Richards movements as well! I see we think alike!


----------



## THANOS

My lady as FRANNY Krueger lol










Me as a Giant hotdog


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Thee Brain said:


> No, I'm not a skater.


The lighting makes it less candid.


----------



## Death Rider

Person on the left


----------



## Bubz

R.K.O Peep said:


> Person on the left


You know Snooki? Also, the guy in the middle looks really dodgy.


----------



## 189558

Sitting on my roof out of boredom.


----------



## Oliver-94

Nitemare said:


> This is my "I can be a bitch too" face, lol.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby!

Oliver-94 said:


>


Agreed. Too bad she got humbled for sending out DEM NUDEZ


----------



## Stax Classic

That's not Nitemare, she's supposed to be Asian.


----------



## Oliver-94

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> That's not Nitemare, she's supposed to be Asian.


 Then who is it?


----------



## Rush

Nitemare is a dude. I thought everyone knew that :hmm:


----------



## Kiz

THANOS said:


>


----------



## Oliver-94

Rush said:


> Nitemare is a dude. I thought everyone knew that :hmm:


 Why would he/she post that picture then?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Holy fucking gullible people.




Oliver-94 said:


> Why would he/she post that picture then?


Nitemare is a guy. He posted the picture of a random girl he googled because it was at a time where girls were either being outed as really being guys or as posting pictures of girls they were not.


----------



## Oliver-94

Catalanotto said:


> Holy fucking gullible people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nitemare is a guy. He posted the picture of a random girl he googled because it was at a time where girls were either being outed as really being guys or as posting pictures of girls they were not.


 I wasn't fooled by the picture. :no:

Just curious...


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Oliver-94 said:


>





Oliver-94 said:


> Then who is it?





Oliver-94 said:


> Why would he/she post that picture then?


Of course you weren't.


----------



## Oliver-94

Catalanotto said:


> Of course you weren't.


 Those quotes don't show I believed Nitemare. I just asked who was the hot girl in the picture and asked why did Nitemare post random pictures (which you answered why).


----------



## GOON

Oliver was fooled.


----------



## Oliver-94

GOON said:


> Oliver was fooled.


 In your dreams...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Oliver-94 said:


> In your dreams...


Nobody was fooled, but seriously...

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/celebrities/604542-girl-nightmare-pretended.html


----------



## Oliver-94

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Nobody was fooled, but seriously...
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/celebrities/604542-girl-nightmare-pretended.html


 Wow :cool2


----------



## Near™

A picture of my new Springfield S&W XD-40


----------



## THANOS

NearStark™ said:


> A picture of my new Springfield S&W XD-40


----------



## GOON

Me at the gym


----------



## Near™

People kill people, that is my thoughts on the subject.

I keep five handguns around my home, though I own 8 in total and about 9 or 10 rifles, but here they are. 

Hi-Point 22mm. This is basically my ankle gun or for my fiance when she has to done to the city:










Aesthetically, this is by far my favourite gun, and of course it is in my locker at the range because I was breaking in some new magazines. It is a 1998 Smith and Wesson Recon 45:










On the far left my Hi-Point 9mm Carbine; in the middle my Hi-Point 40 S&W; finally, the one I already posted, the Springfield .40 S&W XD-40 with a .45 and 1911 conversion kit.


----------



## Klee

Hutz


NearStark™ said:


> People kill people :gun:, that is my thoughts on the subject.
> 
> I keep five handguns :gun: around my home, though I own 8 in total and about 9 or 10 rifles :gun:, but here they are.
> 
> Hi-Point 22mm. This is basically my ankle gun :gun: or for my fiance when she has to d:gunne to the city:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:
> 
> Aestheticall:gun:y, this is by far my favourite gun, and of course it is in my locker at the range because I was breaking in some new magazines. It is a 1998 Smith and Wesson Recon 45:
> :gun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :gun::gun::gun::gun:
> 
> :gun::gun::gun:On the far left my Hi-Point 9mm Carbine; in the middle my Hi-Point 40 S&W; finally, the one I already posted, the Springfield .40 S&W XD-40 with a .45:gun: and 1911 conversion kit.:gun:
> 
> :gun:


Who are you?


----------



## Klee

*Me and Michael Mcintyre:*


----------



## SandyRavage

Catalanotto said:


> I ain't a BRO and Robbie E is a *******. I have anxiety disorder, my hands get shaky at times.


Used to suffer from that myself, it sucks haggis. Hope it gets better. Also.....


----------



## Death Rider

BUBZ said:


> You know Snooki? Also, the guy in the middle looks really dodgy.


That is not snooki lol. Yeah my mate looks really creepy in that photo lol.


----------



## will94

Met these pretty cool dudes called Rise Against yesterday. They actually posted this pic with me on their instagram account.


----------



## steamed hams

NearStark™;11379009 said:


> *People kill people*, that is my thoughts on the subject.
> 
> I keep five handguns around my home, though I own 8 in total and about 9 or 10 rifles, but here they are.
> 
> Hi-Point 22mm. This is basically my ankle gun or for my fiance when she has to done to the city:


In America Soviet Russia guns kill YOU!

Seriously though there are too many guns in the USA.



Huganomics said:


> I thought you were saying "take off my shirt" at first when you mentioned the Piper shirt, Cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, not even creeping, but you've got really nice eyes.


^^^











will94 said:


> Met these pretty cool dudes called Rise Against yesterday. *They actually posted this pic with me on their instagram account.*


I've heard of this band so I would have thought they had more fans to choose from.


----------



## will94

steamed hams said:


> I've heard of this band so I would have thought they had more fans to choose from.


I would have too. Surprisingly, they decided I needed to be in their picture. No idea why....


----------



## MRRSNTNO

will94 said:


> Met these pretty cool dudes called Rise Against yesterday. They actually posted this pic with me on their instagram account.


Tim really took a liking to you, didn't he?


----------



## vamp1ro

this is the only picture i can find, and its from 2005. meh..


----------



## mpredrox

:side: regardless of how I look I swear I'm not 14 like everyone thinks when they see me. I turn 20 this year


----------



## NexSES

mpredrox said:


> :side: regardless of how I look I swear I'm not 14 like everyone thinks when they see me. I turn 20 this year


what do ya know...im wearing that shirt right now.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I was wearing it as well, until Punk appeared on my TV screen.


----------



## chada75

Catalanotto said:


> AND THEN I WAS LIKE
> 
> MIND BLOWN
> 
> Powered by VideoBam - Free Video Hosting
> 
> I was bored and I am sick so my voice is a little different than normal because my nose is stuffed. Wish they would make shirts in small so I don't fucking swim in them.
> 
> GTFO


10/10 .


----------



## SandyRavage

LOLZ COMMENT PLZ GUIZE LOLZ KTHANX XXX


----------



## Klee

Cloverleaf said:


> *Me and Michael Mcintyre:*


Anyone know who this is?


----------



## Rush

he's a shit comedian :downing


----------



## Shepard

His early stuff was alright, got worse as time went on really.

Been here a year, figured I may as well post a pic :side:










babyface & webcam shot woooo.


----------



## Kiz

i'd do you shep. and you'd fucking love it by the looks of it


----------



## Shepard

only for you snrub.


at least im not hiding my eyes behind sunglasses 8*D


----------



## 5th-Horseman

Cloverleaf said:


> Anyone know who this is?



The comedic equivalent of being anally raped?


----------



## Rush

Shepard said:


> only for you snrub.
> 
> 
> at least im not hiding my eyes behind sunglasses 8*D


maybe you should 8*D


----------



## brandiexoxo




----------



## NexSES

brandiexoxo said:


>


Nice tits.


----------



## Yeah1993

Cloverleaf said:


> Anyone know who this is?


I don't even know which one in the photo is him.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

NexSES said:


> Nice tits.


WHAT UP "LOSER VIRGIN"


----------



## brandiexoxo

NexSES said:


> Nice tits.


Thanks


----------



## Rush

NexSES said:


> Nice tits.


fat tits don't count.


----------



## Lawls

Rush said:


> fat tits don't count.


AMEN


----------



## Magic

reported.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

LOL i see your from ohio,the MOST BORING state ever

cornfields everywhere


----------



## brandiexoxo

Not really where i live.


----------



## Magic

everyone here is a guy until proven otherwise.


----------



## Josh

edited for future comments


----------



## brandiexoxo

Lawls


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

brandiexoxo said:


> Not really where i live.


oh really? guess thats where thegirl is from in those pictures.


----------



## Lawls

brandiexoxo said:


> Lawls


hey


----------



## brandiexoxo

GD said:


> oh really? guess thats where thegirl is from in those pictures.


Ahh i see now. You think thats not me. Hmmm....okay think what you want


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

yeah i willthink what i want cause you are a web full of lies... shannon jr.


----------



## CamillePunk




----------



## brandiexoxo

GD said:


> yeah i willthink what i want cause you are a web full of lies... shannon jr.


I dont understand whats going on but ok


----------



## Magic

everyone thinks you're fact as there really isn't any reason to believe you.


----------



## brandiexoxo

everyone thinks im fact? Fake? Why lol Wouldnt i find a better looking picture if i was fake xD sheesh lol


----------



## Mikey Damage

theyre real, and they're spectacular.


----------



## Kiz

are we going through the hassle the female game again


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

i told you all about cm skittle years ago and everyone laughed atme, who got the last laugh huh? yeah im tellin youall now fake as a motherfuck


----------



## Rush

BOSS said:


> theyre real, and they're spectacular.


----------



## wkdsoul




----------



## Xander45

NexSES said:


> Nice tits.


We got some smooth motherfuckers up in here.


----------



## El Conquistador

brandiexoxo said:


>


Spoon pic, naow.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Maestro said:


> Spoon pic, naow.


Lol okay


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

FAKE


----------



## brandiexoxo

I tried to get the wesite in the background but it came out kinda blurry :/


----------



## brandiexoxo

Maestro said:


> Spoon pic, naow.


----------



## El Conquistador

Reps for not only the spoon pic, but the cleavage. (Y)


----------



## brandiexoxo

Maestro said:


> Reps for not only the spoon pic, but the cleavage. (Y)


Well thank you :3


----------



## NexSES

Catalanotto said:


> I was wearing it as well, until Punk appeared on my TV screen.


Hope you took a picture


GD said:


> WHAT UP "LOSER VIRGIN"


You're fake.


Xander45 said:


> We got some smooth motherfuckers up in here.


It's not like I'm trying to spit game, I'm just speaking facts, yo.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

I aint faking bruh 


I GOT OWNED SON by this brandie character


----------



## brandiexoxo

GD said:


> I aint faking bruh
> 
> 
> I GOT OWNED SON by this brandie character


Character hehe


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

Join Date: Oct 2011

still an 11er therefor you still suck


----------



## Rush

i bet GD feels foolish, filthy fiver.


----------



## brandiexoxo

GD said:


> Join Date: Oct 2011
> 
> still an 11er therefor you still suck


Whatever you say


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

Rush said:


> i bet GD feels foolish, filthy fiver.


look at you, o-sevener. it is what it is. 



stay schemin


----------



## Lady Eastwood

brandiexoxo said:


>


K, this isn't meant as an insult, but how the FUCK does one's cleavage even get that close to their neck?


----------



## Walls

She's fucked now. I can't even imagine the amount of PM's she's probably going to get.


----------



## BANKSY

Obviously a midget is pushing them up off camera.


----------



## Rush

they're being pushed up by her stomach















































































(was that as mean as i think?)


----------



## Walls

What gave you that impression?


----------



## Humph

Rush said:


> they're being pushed up by her stomach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (was that as mean as i think?)


:steiner


----------



## brandiexoxo

Catalanotto said:


> K, this isn't meant as an insult, but how the FUCK does one's cleavage even get that close to their neck?


I'm Sorry il be sure to reduce the size of my boobs  Pretty sure its the angle of the camera lmao


----------



## NexSES

Catalanotto said:


> K, this isn't meant as an insult, but how the FUCK does one's cleavage even get that close to their neck?


Well Cat, why don't you post a picture for comparison purposes.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

NexSES said:


> Well Cat, why don't you post a picture for comparison purposes.


dude go outside.


----------



## Seb

Mr. Snrub said:


> are we going through the hassle the female game again


have you noticed it's always the same wannabe internet detectives (dorks), minus ES who's finally fucked off


----------



## NexSES

GD said:


> dude go outside.


coming from the guy who's been on here 6 more years than me, and has 5000 more posts...lmao hyprocrite ish?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

NexSES said:


> coming from the guy who's been on here 6 more years than me, and has 5000 more posts...lmao hyprocrite ish?


not really. looks like you need a wrestlingforum in order to meet and talk to girls. :no:


----------



## NexSES

GD said:


> not really. looks like you need a wrestlingforum in order to meet and talk to girls. :no:


Not hypocritical...okay man... You'd have an arguement if I actually posted on here.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

brandiexoxo said:


> I'm Sorry il be sure to reduce the size of my boobs  Pretty sure its the angle of the camera lmao


Snippy little girl.

lulz


Please never leave the forum, I could use a lovely partner in crime.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Just got the eyebrows done for graduation next week. Eh, they could've been better.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

NexSES said:


> Not hypocritical...okay man... You'd have an arguement if I actually posted on here.


congrats man!


----------



## Rated R™

Catalanotto said:


> Snippy little girl.
> 
> lulz
> 
> 
> Please never leave the forum, I could use a lovely partner in crime.


Meh. I could do way better. /jk.


----------



## wkdsoul

That other one was a bit small and dark...


----------



## Carcass

Catalanotto said:


> Snippy little girl.
> 
> lulz
> 
> 
> Please never leave the forum, I could use a lovely partner in crime.


Ay girl, you from Tennessee? Cause you're the only ten I see. :cool2


----------



## brandiexoxo

Catalanotto said:


> Snippy little girl.
> 
> lulz
> 
> 
> Please never leave the forum, I could use a lovely partner in crime.


haha sure thing sexy


----------



## Rated R™

If Cat's getting this much love, I'd kill to see all of your responses if that was Megan Fox or something.


----------



## Stax Classic

CMB23 said:


> Just got the eyebrows done for graduation next week. Eh, they could've been better.


Jay Lethal posts here?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

:lmao


TIMEOUT TIMEOUT :lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood

It's quite obvious I am Megan Fox.


----------



## vamp1ro

Catalanotto said:


> It's quite obvious I am Megan Fox.


I am going to make the assumption Megan Fox has no idea her t-shirt has any coorelation to the movie series she destroyed.


----------



## Horselover Fat

vamp1ro said:


> I am going to make the assumption Megan Fox has no idea her t-shirt has any coorelation to the movie series she destroyed.


because it doesnt

(thats voltron)


----------



## wkdsoul

WCW said:


> because it doesnt
> 
> (thats voltron)


I thought that..


----------



## vamp1ro

WCW said:


> because it doesnt
> 
> (thats voltron)


My mistake, glanced and assumed.

I still stand by her destroying Transformers, though. Along with Michael Bay.


----------



## wkdsoul

vamp1ro said:


> My mistake, glanced and assumed.
> 
> I still stand by her destroying Transformers, though. Along with Michael Bay.


she was better than the chick in the 3rd.. by god she was terrible. 

I've come the conclusion Michael Bay cant direct people, but green tennis balls on sticks awesome..

Armageddon - Acting cheesy (but cast wise not needed), Action CGI Brilliance
Pearl Harbour - Acting Terrible - Action CGI Brilliance
Tranformers - Acting Terrible - Action CGI Brilliance,


----------



## vamp1ro

wkdsoul said:


> she was better than the chick in the 3rd.. by god she was terrible.
> 
> I've come the conclusion Michael Bay cant direct people, but green tennis balls on sticks awesome..
> 
> Armageddon - Acting cheesy (but cast wise not needed), Action CGI Brilliance
> Pearl Harbour - Acting Terrible - Action CGI Brilliance
> Tranformers - Acting Terrible - Action CGI Brilliance,


Agreed. 

Bruce Willis was the only good part of Armageddon. I refused to watch Pearl Harbor. I hate Shia LeBeef, but I made myself watch Transformers. The CGI was great, but the acting was terrible. Now, Michael Bay is determined to destroy Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. :no:


----------



## scrilla

of course a GEEK fight has to break out in here


----------



## wkdsoul

scrilla said:


> of course a GEEK fight has to break out in here



Sorry, quick Michael Bay rant..

OOiii cute girl with the awesome cleavage where'd you go??


----------



## Hypno

I'm the one at the front, my bitch is the one behind me.
Might be a naughty girl and show some cleavage next time


----------



## Josh

shep and i are probably too good looking for this forum


----------



## Shepard

truer words have never been spoken josh.


----------



## Rush

my sunglasses are better ftr


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I has short hair now


----------



## Evolution

Don't be dicks.


----------



## RD25

In the waistcoat I am.










Drunk and took over some guy's stage in Hyde Park, as you do.


----------



## Walls

wkdsoul said:


> That other one was a bit small and dark...



Shit, the lead singer of Creed comes on here.


----------



## Rated R™

:lmao who still listens to creed?


----------



## wkdsoul

Walls said:


> Shit, the lead singer of Creed comes on here.


Nice, not had that one in a while, as well as 

PEOPLE YANKS ON YOU TUBE THINK I LOOK LIKE - - - > Scott Stapp, Rafa Nadal, Rafael Marquez, Ralph Macchio, Milan Baros, Antonio Banderas... and my Personal Fav. Dude, you look like Tommy the Green Power Ranger!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

> Ralph Macchio


lolwut?

Dude, you look NOTHING like Ralph Macchio. You aren't horribly ugly or anything, but you do NOT look like my Ralphy.










Seriously, whoever said you look even remotely like him is an idiot.


----------



## Rated R™

Catalanotto said:


> lolwut?
> 
> Dude, you look NOTHING like Ralph Macchio. You aren't horribly ugly or anything, but you do NOT look like my Ralphy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, whoever said you look even remotely like him is an idiot.


:lmao you're nice, might as well go spit in the guy's face.


----------



## just1988

Chrisp_Morg said:


> I has short hair now


Philippe, Philippe, Philippe Senderos!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Rated R™ said:


> :lmao you're nice, might as well go spit in the guy's face.


Why?

I'm not being mean to him, he just looks nothing like Ralph and I don't know where people see the resemblance because I don't.


----------



## Walls

lol she didn't say anything bad to him, no clue why you'd say that Rated R.


----------



## wkdsoul

Catalanotto said:


> Why?
> 
> I'm not being mean to him, he just looks nothing like Ralph and I don't know where people see the resemblance because I don't.


Me neither, dont worry about it..


----------



## Patrick Bateman




----------



## Tronnik

Catalanotto said:


> K, this isn't meant as an insult, but how the FUCK does one's cleavage even get that close to their neck?


Arms pushed together + A few too many muffins.

JK.

But not.

But seriously JK.

...But not.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Tronnik said:


> Arms pushed together + A few too many muffins.
> 
> JK.
> 
> But not.
> 
> But seriously JK.
> 
> ...But not.


Lawls


----------



## Lawls

hi again :troll


----------



## brandiexoxo

Lawls said:


> hi again :troll


:lol Hi there


----------



## Simply...amazing

not as bulky as I once was, had to slim down a little. Anyway, about 3 months ago with longer hair, doing the what is supposed to be an epic "stair off into the distance" pose...









And off course more recently with shorter hair...My feeble attempt at copying Jin from tekken. EPIC fail, I know...









Still, Haterz gonna hate


----------



## will94

Ran into Adam, the lead guitarist of SOiL, at Rock on the Range this weekend.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Quality is a lil iffy but that's one of my Sr. pics. 










Once again iffy quality but this is one in my cap & gown.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Nice pics, especially the first one, it's cute =)


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Catalanotto said:


> Nice pics, especially the first one, it's cute =)


Thanks, thankfully I had a gay photographer 8*D


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

CMB is hella cute......sup?


























Teh cuteness.


----------



## -Halo-

Romance in WF brewing between CMB and winning iiiiiiiiuuuuu <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 :lmao

Im still prettier then 98% of the members tho ,, Showing some swagg on the second pic there Winning.


----------



## Rush

winning has no game, nothing is brewing :torres


----------



## Green Light

Winning looks like Ice Cube tbh


----------



## -Halo-

Rush said:


> winning has no game, nothing is brewing :torres


:lmao ,, come on man dont be jealous :cool2


----------



## Rush

oh man im furious/green with envy :downing


----------



## -Halo-

Rush said:


> oh man im furious/green with envy attinson



Fixed =P


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## THANOS

Priceless Blaze said:


>


Did you just reveal to us your "blue steel"?


----------



## Cookie Monster

THANOS said:


> Did you just reveal to us your "blue steel"?


:yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Vader

You look like the generic create-a-wrestler face I always used to get on one of the WWE games.


----------



## Shazayum

Green Light said:


> Winning looks like Ice Cube tbh


Not at all.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Today was a good day, Summer.

And, I love you too Rush. All game, all day.


----------



## Headliner

The Winning One™;11493269 said:


> CMB is hella cute......sup?


She's not 18 yet.:kobe


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Headliner said:


> She's not 18 yet.:kobe


----------



## chada75

BrosOfDestruction said:


>


Chris Hansen for the F'n WIN!


----------



## -Halo-

BrosOfDestruction said:


>


OMFG :lmao .. I sure as fuck never expected Chris as a smiley.


----------



## Ronsterno1

Me on holiday earlier in the year. Be Nice.:cool2


----------



## "Dashing" CJ




----------



## GOON

*Pictured:* Me and my Yacht.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Holy shit, dude, DANTHREE AND HIS GORILLAS ARE IN THE BOAT BEHIND YOU


----------



## GOON

Catalanotto said:


> Holy shit, dude, DANTHREE AND HIS GORILLAS ARE IN THE BOAT BEHIND YOU


Holy shit you're right. I was not aware of that and now that I know that he has a boat of his own, I'm going to have to sail far, far away.


----------



## DoYouRealize???

Dashing CJ and Winning look hella similar.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

A Chokin' Halo said:


> Dashing CJ and Winning look hella similar.


I thought I was the only one. They look like brothers.


----------



## Kiz

GOON said:


> *Pictured:* Me and my Yacht.


i would



































































steal your yacht


----------



## Walls

Headliner said:


> She's not 18 yet.:kobe



Well that's no fun then.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

It aint no fun if the homies can't have.


----------



## GOON

Picture of me after learning about the loss of my yacht.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Never forget.


----------



## reDREDD

Damn, you never think this kind of thing would happen to someone you know

We'll miss you, RIP GOON's boat


----------



## StoneRockSvgTaker




----------



## Stax Classic

Quack quack.


----------



## Rush

nice glasses


----------



## StoneRockSvgTaker

Here's a better one, just took it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

You got purdy eyes.

And Cat, do one for me though.

:jordan2


----------



## Headliner

Now you're posting as a female [user]Killswitch Stunner[/user]?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Headliner said:


> Now you're posting as a female [user]Killswitch Stunner[/user]?


AHAHAHHAHA


I KNEW IT WAS FAKE


I am awesome.

I guessed it was CM Skittle, close enough.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao


----------



## DoYouRealize???

Of course...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

:lmao

I'm referring to Headliner as Sherlock or Holmes from now on.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

:lmao 

Fucking idiot.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

The Winning One™ said:


> You got purdy eyes.
> 
> And Cat, do one for me though.
> 
> :jordan2


Tell me what you want on it and I will do it when I get home tomorrow.

I am not home alone right now so I prefer not to look like a goddamn ******* holding signs and taking pictures. Gotta keep my swag persona in check.


:scifer


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Got it. Swag is something not to fuck with.

Surprise me tomorrow.


----------



## Kiz

on GOON's yacht


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

:lmao


----------



## Amber B

1. When the hell did everyone become black?
2. I'm going to assume from now on that everyone is black or a fake that happens to be black.


----------



## Rush

*A break in the case GOON??????*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## Seb

enguin enguin enguin


----------



## Magic

:lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

penguin orgy?

fuck yeah, im down.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I thought that was my new hair LOL


----------



## MrMister

Damn this thread became hilarious fast.


----------



## scrilla

:lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Good looking, breh.


----------



## -Halo-

:lmao ... - cries of laughter -


----------



## dcl813

This has got to be the dumbest fucking thread ever. What are you people, like 12 years old?


----------



## Lawls

11 actually.


----------



## dcl813

Yeah, its actually me and who gives a fuck who believes it. And fuck you Headliner and all you other bitches, I got a lot more!! Eat my Killswitch pussy!!


----------



## dcl813

Headliner probably wont see this yet, hes black so he wont wake up till noon.

I give it half hour after he sees this, then he will delete it and pretend I never proved him wrong.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ

...why are you so angry?


----------



## dcl813

Um, lets see....mod bitch banned me months ago for no good reason, so I rejoin just to have good discussions about wrestling but they always find me and then brag about it like it takes a genius for an admin to look up my IP address. now apparently I'm a man posing as a woman, according to Headliner. so yeah kinda pissed.

I would say fuck it, but this is the WWE of wrestling forums, there are no great forums other than this one, most consist of very few posters and nowhere near as many threads as this one.


----------



## GOON

Rush said:


> *A break in the case GOON??????*


sending this to the authorities now. thanks for the tip, RUSH.

Wait, what is going on in this thread besides my yacht? Another CM Skittle incident, I assume.


----------



## Seb

dcl813 said:


> Um, lets see....mod bitch banned me months ago for no good reason, so I rejoin just to have good discussions about wrestling but they always find me and then brag about it like it takes a genius for an admin to look up my IP address. now apparently I'm a man posing as a woman, according to Headliner. so yeah kinda pissed.
> 
> I would say fuck it, but this is the WWE of wrestling forums, there are no great forums other than this one, most consist of very few posters and nowhere near as many threads as this one.


So complaining about your ban, insulting other posters, having a vagina in your avatar, racial stereotyping and posing as a woman is a better idea than just sending a polite PM asking for another chance?

enguin


----------



## GOON

Me after hearing news that my yacht will be returning to me shortly.


----------



## Kiz

me after GOON bought his yacht back from me after i found it crying in a corner


----------



## Ziggler Mark

A few randoms of me:


Found this road post on a cross-country drive with my brother












Snowboarding in Salt Lake City












Completely trashed at my cousin's wedding












Doing what I love the most


----------



## Headliner

dcl813 said:


> Headliner probably wont see this yet, hes black so he wont wake up till noon.
> 
> I give it half hour after he sees this, then he will delete it and pretend I never proved him wrong.





dcl813 said:


> Yeah, its actually me and who gives a fuck who believes it. And fuck you Headliner and all you other bitches, I got a lot more!! Eat my Killswitch pussy!!





dcl813 said:


> Um, lets see....mod bitch banned me months ago for no good reason, so I rejoin just to have good discussions about wrestling but they always find me and then brag about it like it takes a genius for an admin to look up my IP address. now apparently I'm a man posing as a woman, according to Headliner. so yeah kinda pissed.
> 
> I would say fuck it, but this is the WWE of wrestling forums, there are no great forums other than this one, most consist of very few posters and nowhere near as many threads as this one.


:barkley












> I'm just a needle in a much bigger stack of needles. I am very quiet until I get to know someone very well then you can't shut me up. I am mostly private and really like my space, but I don't mind being social on occasion. I love all sorts of movies and music, but don't really watch TV all that often. Sometimes I watch the news, but you won't catch me watching reality TV. I can be a bit moody but I always got friends to pick me up. I am a half glass full kind of guy, and I am always looking at the positive side of things. Some people think I am too passive, which is probably true, but that's just my way. Don't get me wrong, I'm not a pushover, just too good natured for my own good. The most important traits in a person to me is honesty and trust. I will always stand by my family and friends, no matter what, and they know that. I also a really good sense of humor, mostly sarcastic and a bit off the wall. Some people don't respond to it well, mostly because they take my quiet demeanor for being cold and distant, but a lot people who know me know how to take me. Life is what it is, so I just go with the flow.


http://www.myspace.com/killbill224/blog

http://www.facebook.com/DCL813


----------



## GOON

Sounds more like a dating profile than a Myspace blog.


----------



## CMWit

What is the endgame with these guys pretending to be girls, the girls pretending to be pretttier girls I get but the other is off kilter


----------



## Stax Classic

Ask Headliner, he seems to enjoy the bit with Hairbo.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

CMWit said:


> What is the endgame with these guys pretending to be girls, the girls pretending to be pretttier girls I get but the other is off kilter


I'm assuming the answer to this is going to be the same answer to the "what is the point of trolling on the internet?"

There's no real point, just to fuck with people, I'd assume.


----------



## CMWit

ZigglerMark83 said:


> I'm assuming the answer to this is going to be the same answer to the "what is the point of trolling on the internet?"
> 
> There's no real point, just to fuck with people, I'd assume.


I suppose that really is the simple answer, just curious as to why that route, I mean there are tons of ways to fuck with people that have a much lower creepy level, lol


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Few pics of me:

At a concert I had in Atlanta, I'm on the right:









Posing with my group "The Wasted Click", I'm on the left:









Show I did, opening for Pastor Troy









Gettin my smoke on:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

ZigglerMark83 said:


> I'm assuming the answer to this is going to be the same answer to the "what is the point of trolling on the internet?"
> 
> There's no real point, just to fuck with people, I'd assume.


Just so long as the person pretending to be the girl doesn't get too excited.


----------



## CMWit

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Just so long as the person pretending to be the girl doesn't get too excited.


Swags I have a feeling that is exactly what is going on with these dudes, at least with Skittle she only had a self-esteem issue, these guys are fucked, probaly on a list that does not allow them w/in 1000 ft of a school


----------



## NexSES

DCL is not real #Shannon


----------



## The Enforcer

What's really sad is that that guy is almost 30 years old. Pretending to be a girl to mess with somebody is funny when you're 13 but at this stage of the game it's beyond creepy.


----------



## steamed hams

Mr. Snrub said:


> me after GOON bought his yacht back from me after i found it crying in a corner


you ugly son.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

but he rich, doe.


----------



## chargebeam

Shit, what the hell is happening? Banned people are returning pretending to be girls?

I've missed alot of stuff here.


----------



## THANOS

Since I haven't posted a pic in awhile on here, might as well.










Also, in light of all this zombie apocalypse talk...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Nah, breh you really got bit. You just trying to man up and say it was fake.


----------



## Headliner

It looks like a portion cup of burger king sweet and sour sauce attached to his cheek.


----------



## THANOS

The Winning One™ said:


> Nah, breh you really got bit. You just trying to man up and say it was fake.





Headliner said:


> It looks like a portion cup of burger king sweet and sour sauce attached to his cheek.


:lmao @ both

Yeah a couple Russian dames dolled me up at Toronto Comic con lol.


----------



## -Halo-

^^ It was the Zombie guy from Florida.


----------



## THANOS

-Halo- said:


> ^^ It was the Zombie guy from Florida.


Come to think of it, I don't really remember ALL the details from that day... hmmmmm.. :vince2


----------



## -Halo-

^^^ Oh Shit it is in Canada now! o.0


----------



## THANOS

-Halo- said:


> ^^^ Oh Shit it is in Canada now! o.0


Well there is some pretty crazy shit going on in Toronto lately! Just today I was in the Eaton's Centre Food Court on my lunch break from work, and a dude came in and shot up the entire place. 8 people got shot, 1 dead, and a few in critical condition. They locked off all the doors, shutdown the subway, and evacuated all the stores in the surrounding area. Apparently the shooter is still on the loose and the Eaton's Centre was just one venue on a his hit list.

That's some crazy shit right there!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

THANOS said:


> Well there is some pretty crazy shit going on in Toronto lately! Just today I was in the Eaton's Centre Food Court on my lunch break from work, and a dude came in and shot up the entire place. 8 people got shot, 1 dead, and a few in critical condition. They locked off all the doors, shutdown the subway, and evacuated all the stores in the surrounding area. Apparently the shooter is still on the loose and the Eaton's Centre was just one venue on a his hit list.
> 
> That's some crazy shit right there!


Heard a little about that.


----------



## THANOS

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Heard a little about that.


Were you in town when it happened to?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

No, but I think my sis was there a few days back. I heard a little about it when my dad was chatting with his brother.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

It was apparently a targeted crime with random people getting caught in the crossfire.

This is why I don't get offended when people try to insult me with OMG GO OUTSIDE U NERD.

I would prefer to invite my friends over/go to my friends' houses and play games/watch movies/etc. instead of going to a mall to have fun and getting shot.


----------



## THANOS

Catalanotto said:


> It was apparently a targeted crime with random people getting caught in the crossfire.
> 
> This is why I don't get offended when people try to insult me with OMG GO OUTSIDE U NERD.
> 
> I would prefer to invite my friends over/go to my friends' houses and play games/watch movies/etc. instead of going to a mall to have fun and getting shot.


Yep.. Quite true! But we all know having house parties and playing games/watching movies is overrated when it comes to an old fashioned spaghetti western scene at your local mall 

I'd much rather stay at home and watch cheesy 80's horror flicks with friends while pounding back a few, and lighting a few up! Much much better time spent IMO.


----------



## APEX




----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

My IDGAF face.


----------



## THANOS

New pic of the Wifey and I at her uni graduation party!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Your wife is hot, respect intended.


----------



## THANOS

The Winning One™ said:


> Your wife is hot, respect intended.


Thanks bro! But she's not exactly the wife yet, it just feels like that now lol, been dating her 4 years this October!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Ah, I see. Congratulations, man.


----------



## THANOS

Since the chatbox was filled with drums talk tonight, I figured I'd post my old kit. Old pic but meh.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

cool filter LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## THANOS

Catalanotto said:


> cool filter LOLOLOLOLOLOL


That's trippy :shocked:


----------



## Rush

if you're going to blur something at least make it a picture of your tits or something more interesting than your face Cat :kobe3


----------



## LINK

Gma's house








Back in my college track photo.​
That's me.


----------



## Jaksonian224

This is me...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

So Selena Gomez had the privilege of meeting me today.










In case you guys forgot, Taylor Swift had the same honor last year.










Notice the sly Chelsea and Barca plug. And for the record I'M NOT A MIDGET. Selena was wearing heels, and Taylor is a genetic monster.


----------



## Shepard

you look very bored in both of those pictures cockhead, especially the first :downing


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Shepard said:


> you look very bored in both of those pictures cockhead, especially the first :downing


I would be, too, if I were meeting those two awful 'celebrities'.


----------



## CamillePunk

Those look photoshopped.


----------



## Huganomics

It's OK to be jelly, Cat. :taylor3


----------



## SporadicAttack

Is her arm missing in the first picture?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

SporadicAttack said:


> Is her arm missing in the first picture?


On my lower back.






Catalanotto said:


> I would be, too, if I were meeting those two awful 'celebrities'.


Whoa. I can understand Selena Gomez being awful, but Swift is a crafty songwriter and good musician. Philanthropist and good role model on top of that. :stuff


----------



## Huganomics

Rockhead said:


> On my lower back.


It might've ended up on your cock if you weren't a terrorist. :taylor3


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I know right, but then I'd have to fend off Beiber. :durant


----------



## Von Doom

Me and my eldest niece in late 2008










Me and my youngest niece on new years eve 2009










Last day of high school, summer 2008


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Cool pic with Selena, Rockhead. (Y)


----------



## McQueen

Rockhead are you like 5'2 you Soccer loving peasant?


----------



## scrilla

Aziz Rockhead Ansari


----------



## McQueen

I know a guy he seriously could be an Aziz Ansari double. Its hilarious.


----------



## THANOS

McQueen said:


> *I know a guy he seriously could be an Aziz Ansari double.* Its hilarious.


Likewise.










Can you figure out which one he is? :lmao


----------



## McQueen

I don't think I have any pictures with the guy i'm talking about who looks like Aziz and i'm not going to steal one of his facebook photos without his permission.


----------



## THANOS

McQueen said:


> I don't think I have any pictures with the guy i'm talking about who looks like Aziz and i'm not going to steal one of his facebook photos without his permission.


lol was that an indirect comment towards me? 

Regardless this was from one of my apartment gatherings.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Huganomics said:


> It's OK to be jelly, Cat. :taylor3


Nah, bro. If he were meeting someone I liked, I'd be jelly. Dem gurlz are boring and I don't like them so I don't really care.



Rockhead said:


> Whoa. I can understand Selena Gomez being awful, but Swift is a crafty songwriter and good musician. Philanthropist and good role model on top of that. :stuff


lulz


I enjoy your humour. More people should be like you and I.


----------



## Role Model

Rockhead said:


> So Selena Gomez had the privilege of meeting me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you guys forgot, Taylor Swift had the same honor last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the sly Chelsea and Barca plug. And for the record I'M NOT A MIDGET. Selena was wearing heels, and Taylor is a genetic monster.


you son of a bitch



and why didn't killswitch pretend to be a prettier bitch, what's the point if you're not going to be grade a talent.


----------



## Kiz

selena gomez has the face of a complete munter


----------



## Role Model

I wish munters looked like that where I'm from.


----------



## just1988

Rockhead said:


> So Selena Gomez had the privilege of meeting me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you guys forgot, Taylor Swift had the same honor last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the sly Chelsea and Barca plug. And for the record I'M NOT A MIDGET. Selena was wearing heels, and Taylor is a genetic monster.


Do you buy all your jackets based on who won the Champions League that year?


----------



## Rush

Mr. Snrub said:


> selena gomez has the face of a complete munter












Kiz, you're from adelaide. She'd be twice as good looking as the next chick there.


----------



## steamed hams

Role Model said:


> you son of a bitch





Catalanotto said:


> Nah, bro. If he were meeting someone I liked, I'd be jelly. Dem gurlz are boring and I don't like them so I don't really care.





CamillePunk said:


> Those look photoshopped.


They are waxwork statues. ique2

That was my first reaction anyway, maybe Taylor Swift just looks like a doll.


----------



## Kiz

Rush said:


> Kiz, you're from adelaide. She'd be twice as good looking as the next chick there.


nah


----------



## Svart

Rush said:


> Kiz, you're from adelaide. She'd be twice as good looking as the next chick there.


That's a face only a mother could love.


----------



## Xander45

Rockhead said:


> So Selena Gomez had the privilege of meeting me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you guys forgot, Taylor Swift had the same honor last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the sly Chelsea and Barca plug. And for the record I'M NOT A MIDGET. Selena was wearing heels, and Taylor is a genetic monster.


Why are you going to perfume unveilings?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

He is a fan of them both I assume, so, why not? I wouldn't mind meeting Selena.


----------



## Role Model

Hollywood Hams said:


> They are waxwork statues. ique2
> 
> That was my first reaction anyway, maybe Taylor Swift just looks like a doll.


No, they're real. http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=se...TCsSwhAfop6TqAw&ved=0CGcQsAQ&biw=1070&bih=864


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

just1988 said:


> Do you buy all your jackets based on who won the Champions League that year?


Bro I've had the Chelsea one for a good couple of years now. :torres

Have had team merchandise since I started watching the sport religiously 4 years ago, pay attention. ique2

I'm not a HUGE Selena fan, but I do like her enough to want a photo with her. Obviously I'm a massive Swift fan so I had to go. Swift had way better one on one conversations with everybody (from what I saw) and seemed like she cared for everyone individually. Selena was pretty passive. 

Hams. Taylor has a very light complexion probably why she looks like a doll. 

And wtf is a munter? Australian lingo, for ugly chick?


----------



## McQueen

Yeah slang for butterface if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## Xander45

swagger_ROCKS said:


> He is a fan of them both I assume, so, why not? I wouldn't mind meeting Selena.


I actually have no idea who she is other than she's something to do with Justin Bieber.


----------



## Rush

Gomez was famous before she became Bieber's girlfriend.


----------



## Xander45

Rush said:


> Gomez was famous before she became Bieber's girlfriend.


For what?


----------



## Rush

Actress and a singer. She's been in a bunch of Nickelodeon shows and a few movies.


----------



## Xander45

Rush said:


> Actress and a singer. *She's been in a bunch of Nickelodeon shows* and a few movies.


That's probably why I don't know her. Never heard any songs by her either.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

She isn't ugly, people are just being stupid.

There is a difference between ugly and just not being attracted to someone.


----------



## McQueen

She looks too much like a kid to me (no wonder Rockhead likes her). Shes cute though.


----------



## wkdsoul

Just chopped about 6-7 inches off my hair.. it was hot and i was bored..


----------



## Svart

Catalanotto said:


> She isn't ugly, people are just being stupid.
> 
> There is a difference between ugly and just not being attracted to someone.


Probably was a little harsh. But she's painfully average without all that face gunk on.


----------



## CMWit

Am now a married man!!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

CMWit said:


> Am now a married man!!


again, Congratulations.


----------



## THANOS

CMWit said:


> Am now a married man!!


Congrats dude!


----------



## BANKSY

Everyone knows that Selena Gomez became a legit MEGASTAR when she was playing a member of the Russo family in Wizards of Waverly place.

:russo


----------



## #dealwithit

The problem with Selena is that she's almost too youthful looking. I reckon people that are really into her have a touch of the paedo about them. I remember there were people on this site who were really into her 3 or so years back, those people have got to be full blown paedo.


----------



## Kiz

discuss paedo
have benzema in avatar.

ique2


----------



## #dealwithit

LOL I completely forgot about that :lmao

Although Benzema got off, it was Ribery who got in serious trouble.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

CMWit said:


> Am now a married man!!


Congrats, yo. (Y)


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

If you ain't Winning, you ain't living.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

The Winning One™;11581374 said:


> If you ain't Winning, you're losing.



fixed that for ya 

Edit: also, congrats, CMWit


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Both sayings can sell T-shirts, that's all I care about.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

FUCK YEAH


----------



## THANOS

Sick!!!! I hate how all great animated superhero shows get cancelled now-a-days in favour of shitty watered down kid's shows like Ultimate Spider-man fpalm. 

1st Wolverine and the X-men, and now Avengers - Earth's Mightiest Heroes.

Rant over lol, my favorite batman animated movie has to be "Under the Red Hood"! Jensen Ackles was an epic Red Hood and that movie was freakin amazing!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Batman is my fav hero of all time.

The Batman Files is actually a book that weighs like 10 pounds. It's gonna take me like a year to read it, lol.

It has EVERYTHING in it, from Bruce's training schedule to blueprints of the Batcave to profiles of every hero and villain, it's ridiculous, and it is all written as if Bruce himself wrote the book, starting right from when he was born, and even includes pictures of his family. It's basically one huge journal of everything in his life.

The X-Men DVD is the awesome japanese X-Men anime. It's really good, if you haven't seen it yet. It was only $6 at Wal-Mart.


----------



## THANOS

Catalanotto said:


> Batman is my fav hero of all time.
> 
> The Batman Files is actually a book that weighs like 10 pounds. It's gonna take me like a year to read it, lol.
> 
> It has EVERYTHING in it, from Bruce's training schedule to blueprints of the Batcave to profiles of every hero and villain, it's ridiculous, and it is all written as if Bruce himself wrote the book, starting right from when he was born, and even includes pictures of his family. It's basically one huge journal of everything in his life.
> 
> The X-Men DVD is the awesome japanese X-Men anime. It's really good, if you haven't seen it yet. It was only $6 at Wal-Mart.


That all sounds pretty awesome actually! I'm really into graphic novels and stuff like that, so a batman biography sounds awesome to me . I would love to read that, seeing as most of my favourite villains are within batman's rogues.

An x-men anime sounds pretty interesting! I don't think I've even heard of it but sounds promising?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

It's good,it's quite serious. I think you can find some episodes on youtube.


Here are some pictures from The Batman Files.


This is the cover. It closes via the magnet Bat symbol.












This is how thick it is.











Bruce's Training schedule.











Tuesday's menu at Wayne Manor =)










Catwoman's profile










Bruce's Batmobile sketches










Newspaper Clipping










Police Report










Bruce's letter about when he was asked to join JLA










Utility Belt Blueprint










Robin's Death Certificate










Map of Gotham City










Another Police Report










An Interview with Bruce










Portion of the blurb on the back of the book about what is included


----------



## THANOS

Catalanotto said:


> It's good,it's quite serious. I think you can find some episodes on youtube.
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures from The Batman Files.


Holy shit those are fucking awesome! I can't believe they have his menu and training schedule :lmao (5 sets of 50 reps of pushups - Shiiiiit lol). This is all amazing! Love everything about that from those pictures!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

The book was in a plastic wrap so I couldn't even read it in the store to see what exactly was in it, I just had the back to go by, so I bought it and dumped my pants when I opened it. I had no idea it would be that serious and awesome, lol.

So much to read, man, it's insane.


----------



## McQueen

Holy shit that looks awesome. I want it.


----------



## THANOS

Catalanotto said:


> The book was in a plastic wrap so I couldn't even read it in the store to see what exactly was in it, I just had the back to go by, so I bought it and dumped my pants when I opened it. I had no idea it would be that serious and awesome, lol.
> 
> So much to read, man, it's insane.


I can see that lol. It looks so amazing! I wouldn't even know where to start, too much epicness. But we can continue this convo a little later if you'd like, No Way Out time lol!


----------



## Striker

How much did it cost?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

A cool $100.


----------



## Striker

I'll have to pick it up. Thanks for the share!


----------



## will94

Damn, that Batman book is wicked. Might have to track a copy down.

Hung out with LJ, the lead singer of Sevendust, and some of his family and friends last night in Atlanta. Really down to earth dude.


----------



## Striker

I'll have to pick it up. Thanks for the share!


----------



## FoxSteiner

Catalanotto said:


> A cool $100.


* Cool, thx for the Info. Just got it cheaper on eBay, around $60!! It's worth taking a look, $100 is quite expensive...IMO.*


----------



## Bubz

Yeah that book looks pretty sick, even if I don't read the comics.


----------



## Bubz

wkdsoul said:


> Just chopped about 6-7 inches off my hair.. it was hot and i was bored..


JASON SCHWARTZMAN??


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Prototype pictures for my wrestling profile for the website


----------



## Huganomics

^bama Get 'em son.


----------



## Rush

work dem delts more Winning :side:


----------



## BULLY

This is what the sexiest man on the forum looks like. Just kidding.
Taken on shitty webcam.


----------



## That Guy

this was from some bar two nights ago. 

I'm on the far left.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

SWAG


----------



## That Guy

The Winning One™ said:


> SWAG


I might get heat for this but I never really understood what that meant, if it's a good thing or a bad thing


----------



## steamed hams

YESYESYES said:


> This is what the sexiest man on the forum looks like. Just kidding.
> Taken on shitty webcam.


Get a better webcam, if such things are available in the Outback.



The Bad Guy said:


> I'm on the far left.


Unlucky.

Winning One I'm willing to fight you if you come to England under UFC rules (I don't know them but I can look them up).


----------



## BULLY

Hollywood Hams said:


> Get a better webcam, if such things are available in the Outback.


Yes sir!


----------



## That Guy

Hollywood Hams said:


> Unlucky.
> .


why unlucky? I miss something here?


----------



## CMWit

Some pics from Mexico soon to be posted


----------



## will94

So I rounded a corner at The Protomen concert in Nashville tonight, and ran into this cool looking dude right here :


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

will94 said:


> So I rounded a corner at The Protomen concert in Maahville tonight, and ran into this cool looking dude right here :


JB! sweetness man. You guys should have jammed, lol.


----------



## THANOS

will94 said:


> So I rounded a corner at The Protomen concert in Maahville tonight, and ran into this cool looking dude right here :


My goodness man, you meet all the greatest dudes! How I must ask? Pick of Destiny is one of the greatest movies of all time!


----------



## will94

THANOS said:


> My goodness man, you meet all the greatest dudes! How I must ask? Pick of Destiny is one of the greatest movies of all time!


90% sheer luck and 10% being aware of my surroundings man. Somehow, I always seem to end up in the right place at the right time and have gotten the chance to meet tons of cool folks.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Took a nice bike ride today. Went a lot further than I thought I would.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

The Bad Guy said:


> I might get heat for this but I never really understood what that meant, if it's a good thing or a bad thing


It's a good thing. Personally, I should stop saying it or representing it. That's little kid language. I prefer class.


Hollywood Hams said:


> Winning One I'm willing to fight you if you come to England under UFC rules (I don't know them but I can look them up).


But I want you to live a long healthy life though.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

The Bad Guy said:


> I might get heat for this but I never really understood what that meant, if it's a good thing or a bad thing


It's a good thing. Personally, I should stop saying it or representing it. That's little kid language. I prefer class.


Hollywood Hams said:


> Winning One I'm willing to fight you if you come to England under UFC rules (I don't know them but I can look them up).


But I want you to live a long healthy life though.


----------



## Tarfu

The Winning One™ said:


> Prototype pictures for my wrestling profile for the website


Whoa, it's Black Ryback. Ryblack!


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

I may have been intoxicated...


----------



## CMWit

A pic of the pyramid at Chichen itza










Wifey and I after we smoked our Cubans


----------



## A-C-P

CMWit said:


> Some pics from Mexico soon to be posted


Looks like you took the big plunge. No turning back now :lol J/K, congrats man wish you all the happiness in the world (Y) Or at least as much as I have with my wife


----------



## Huganomics

will94 said:


> So I rounded a corner at The Protomen concert in Nashville tonight, and ran into this cool looking dude right here :


:mark: :mark: You lucky fuck.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Yeah, Will always with the best pics in the thread. (Y)


----------



## CMWit

A-C-P said:


> Looks like you took the big plunge. No turning back now :lol J/K, congrats man wish you all the happiness in the world (Y) Or at least as much as I have with my wife


Thanks bro, yeah she is great, we met first nearly 20 years ago, took her to my prom, then we took a 13 year break, now married life is scary that way


----------



## Isotopes

Manhattan.


----------



## haribo

Are you Diane Keaton in the remake?


----------



## That Guy

this was about three months ago but my friend who took the photos only just got around to putting them up.


----------



## sesel

The Winning One™ said:


> It's a good thing. Personally, I should stop saying it or representing it. That's little kid language. I prefer class.
> 
> But I want you to live a long healthy life though.




Who's the hottie in your sig?


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## APEX

*Yeah, so.....
Thats me. *


----------



## Vader

its says you're from England, yet there's sun in that picture. you must be fake.


----------



## APEX

Vader13 said:


> its says you're from England, yet there's sun in that picture. you must be fake.


*lol.
Its not that bad :lmao
Funny you should say that though, that picture was taken in Florida.*


----------



## ThisIzLeon

Don't really post much but this is me and my girlfriend and yes i am fully aware how lame mirror photos are haha


----------



## Rush

because i'm bored...



















enguin enguin enguin


----------



## Kiz

gif makes me want to punch you square in the face

pic makes me want to make tender love


----------



## StarJupes

you've lost weight Nick.


----------



## Rush

Mr. Snrub said:


> gif makes me want to punch you square in the face
> 
> pic makes me want to make tender love


thats what i was going for :balo2


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Subtle hint of queer in that gif, Rush. :kobe


----------



## Rush

Rockhead said:


> Subtle hint of queer in that gif, Rush. :kobe


I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for a date, I can tell you I don't swing that way. But what I do have are a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you stop looking at me now, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will kill you.


----------



## Kiz

Rockhead said:


> Subtle hint of queer in that gif, Rush. :kobe


homophobe


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Rush, your eyes move?


----------



## CamillePunk

He looks kind of like a monkey in that pic.


----------



## haribo

Rush said:


> I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for a date, I can tell you I don't swing that way. But what I do have are a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you stop looking at me now, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will kill you.


Good luck.


----------



## steamed hams

Rush said:


> because i'm bored...


----------



## Timber Timbre

heh.. why the fuck not? 5 month old pic


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Got a much needed haircut today.


----------



## FITZ

From earlier in the summer. My friend was leaving for India for a few months and he wanted to see the Long Island Ducks play. Why he wanted to see some terrible minor league baseball game I have no idea. Obviously the only to make it through that was to get drunk by 6:00 PM and go to the game wasted. However when drinking you can be easily persuaded to wear a stupid hat and 3D glasses from the movies with the lenses popped out. Also glad to see I'm making my school proud.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Prototype for my Autograph picture that I guess I'll be signing under this character I'm doing:


----------



## Boo Radley

Cant remember if I posted a photo when I joined but here's one from a month or so ago down the pub... (yes I was slightly pissed!)


----------



## MDizzle

This is from my match on June 16th. Unreal moment.


----------



## McQueen

Is that NASH?


----------



## MDizzle

Yes, that is Nash.


----------



## McQueen

I take it you won via Figure 4 Leglock then.

thats pretty cool though.


----------



## KSUbandgeek




----------



## KingKicks

First picture I've posted on here in a long time. From last Saturday at the London Film and Comic Con:


----------



## Domenico

Chicharito™;11721722 said:


> First picture I've posted on here in a long time. From last Saturday at the London Film and Comic Con:


unk No offense, but you and your girlfriend seem so out of place together.


----------



## Jinn DMZ

Pretty sure he's not dating Mickie James...


----------



## That Guy

CZW4Life said:


> Yes, that is Nash.


Pretty awesome that you had a match against Nash. (Y)

anyway this one is about four months old but dont think I have put it up. 










some drinking roulette before my friend turned 18


----------



## Yeah1993

Believe or not, I'm kinda happy in this pic


----------



## McQueen

FUCKYEAH1993


----------



## MDizzle

From tonight's show. Gotta hold the very megaphone used at WM3. Jimmy's a fantastic dude, probably the most down to earth person I've ever met.


----------



## Rush

holy shit you have half a forehead :side:


----------



## CamillePunk

Nice pic fella


----------



## Huganomics

Yeah1993 said:


> Believe or not, I'm kinda happy in this pic


:mark:

That facial expression indicates that you've been watching Angle/HBK matches.


----------



## Evolution

My newest bow tie for Snrub:


----------



## CamillePunk

Hey what's that chick measuring with her hands there exactly?


----------



## Evolution

She's pointing at my penis I think.


----------



## Rush

"You told me it was this big you liar"


----------



## GTI

If she is measuring your you-know-what then...
bama
Oh and you look like a combination between pee-wee Herman and the Joker.
No offence.


----------



## Evolution

Rush how did you know?

:side:


----------



## Kiz

Evolution said:


> My newest bow tie for Snrub:


:mark: :mark: :mark: fuck that skank she should be all over the bow tie


----------



## Ruth




----------



## Evolution

Froot are you the guy from your avatars son?


----------



## Ruth

I resemble the offspring of Brent Smith?

My day just got a lot frooter...

EDIT: Chose today to get my avatar changed. This is what he was referring to:


----------



## MDizzle

Rush said:


> holy shit you have half a forehead :side:


Bright lights with a white background are brutal for my white complexion. I never truly realized how light complected I was until this picture hahaha.


----------



## erockstar_

Wait, so this is for dick pics right?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Chicharito™ said:


> First picture I've posted on here in a long time. From last Saturday at the London Film and Comic Con:


Cool pic, If I had to say, you look a bit like cory gunz. (Y)


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan

Me, my sister and Paul London


----------



## APEX

Picture from my event on Sunday, little muddy mind you.


----------



## Harbinger

Paul London looks creeps


----------



## Lady Eastwood

erockstar_ said:


> Wait, so this is for dick pics right?


No, my private message inbox is.


----------



## Walls

I debated actually sending you one, just for your reaction. But it's not worth the ban.


----------



## Dark_Link

<---My avatar


----------



## Punkhead

EdgeHeadBellaFan said:


> Me, my sister and Paul London


WOW. Paul London looks old.


----------



## Kenny

recent -ish


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I finally finished renovating my parent's basement. A shame, I leave in less than a month for college; but I might leave everything there just to be a wise ass.




























ya'll like it?


----------



## Alex

You're Pretty Good said:


>


Where did you get the Edge cut out?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Alex said:


> Where did you get the Edge cut out?


was just looking around for stuff on ebay to throw in the room. they don't make every type, like, no AJ cutouts.


----------



## Bubz

You're Pretty Good said:


>


Oh shit, I swear I have two of those exact chairs! Are they from IKEA?

Also, didn't realise Froot was like 10 years old, feel bad for having a go at that pony show he likes now.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

BUBZ said:


> Oh shit, I swear I have two of those exact chairs! Are they from IKEA?
> 
> Also, didn't realise Froot was like 10 years old, feel bad for having a go at that pony show he likes now.


Lol, no. A store called ames, in america of course. Like ikea though. You want one, ill ship it to you.


----------



## just1988

Froot said:


>


*Nice fluffy blow-up doll.*


----------



## SonoShion




----------



## Ruth

BUBZ said:


> Also, didn't realise Froot was like 10 years old, feel bad for having a go at that pony show he likes now.


16, rather. And when did you ever complain about the ponies, sugarcube?



just1988 said:


> *Nice fluffy blow-up doll.*


'Tis a stuffed puppy. Not even mine, just something they keep in our spare room. Do they even make fluffy blow up dolls?


----------



## Bubz

Froot said:


> 16, rather. And when did you ever complain about the ponies, sugarcube?


Just said it looked fucking stupid, which it does, but you're only a child so It lessens the stupidity factor of it a tad, but it's still there .


----------



## Patrick Bateman

This was last christmas.


----------



## just1988

Froot said:


> 16, rather. And when did you ever complain about the ponies, sugarcube?
> 
> 
> 
> 'Tis a stuffed puppy. Not even mine, just something they keep in our spare room. *Do they even make fluffy blow up dolls?*


*Of course, they're massively popular in Wales.*


----------



## iMiZFiT

Psh.


----------



## iMiZFiT

Dub.


----------



## Arya Dark

King Kenny said:


> recent -ish


*cool fucking pic, Kenny. You're cooler than I imagined you. :*


----------



## Kenny

What exactly did you imagine? :gus


----------



## Harbinger

Probably Dick Cheney. Croft imagines me like ryan reynolds. amiright?!


----------



## Headliner

You look different from past pictures Kenny. A grown man I see.


----------



## Kiz

King Kenny said:


> recent -ish












bitch


----------



## Tarfu

Kenny, this your girl?










Sorry, I can't help but see you as BUZZ.


----------



## Pera

Some beautiful people in this thread.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Just me walking into work and listening to some fine music.


----------



## BANKSY

^

You're clearly going to return some video tapes in that pic.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Lil'Jimmy said:


> ^
> 
> You're clearly going to return some video tapes in that pic.


Haha. Yes, indeed.

Here is another pic of me with my copy of one of my favorite Huey Lewis & the News albums.


----------



## AWESOM-O

You aren't funny.


At all.


----------



## thrillz.




----------



## Lady Eastwood

What the fuck? hahahahahahaha


----------



## Ruth

thrillz. said:


>


----------



## KingRo™

_'Tis Me. Surprise! Haha. _


----------



## Freeloader

Imageshack apparently makes you register to host images up there now, douchebags.


----------



## Evolution

That's why I use tinypic now. Much faster and easier upload too. Definitely recommend it.


----------



## Rated R™

Freeloader said:


> Imageshack apparently makes you register to host images up there now, douchebags.


I don't have an account, and I can upload fine.


----------



## Harbinger

thrillz. said:


>


Prince...? Is that you?

Purpleeee rainnnnnn


----------



## thrillz.

LMAO god damn, I must be ugly .___.


----------



## thrillz.

Froot said:


>


LMAO I'm going to assume thats a bad thing :/


----------



## Harbinger

Ugly? Prince got all tha bitches.


----------



## CMWit

The Mrs. & I on our honeymoon


----------



## Lady Eastwood

MrMykalz™ said:


> _'Tis Me. Surprise! Haha. _


I'd definitely put that big black dick in my mouth.


(Y)


----------



## Domenico

Catalanotto said:


> I'd definitely put that big black dick in my mouth.
> 
> 
> (Y)


----------



## KingRo™

Did I ever mention that I was an internationally acclaimed actor!? Lol, only in live shows though. Here's a few pics from shows I've done recently.



























​


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Domenico said:


>


umad cuz uorange?


----------



## thrillz.

lmao


----------



## Nabz™

Catalanotto said:


> I'd definitely put that big black dick in my mouth.
> 
> 
> (Y)


L O L wth...


----------



## Domenico

Catalanotto said:


> umad cuz uorange?


That picture from the cash thread wasn't me. It's a famous meme.


----------



## Nas

Such an attention seeker...


----------



## urca

I didn't want to post it but whatever 
(this picture was taken a year ago)


----------



## KingRo™

urca said:


> I didn't want to post it but whatever
> (this picture was taken a year ago)


Ummm, what the HELL is that person wearing in the background?


----------



## urca

MrMykalz™ said:


> Ummm, what the HELL is that person wearing in the background?


He's wearing a shemagh ,Ya see,I'm Saudi


----------



## KingRo™

urca said:


> He's wearing a shemagh ,Ya see,I'm Saudi


I see...

My sincerest apologies then, my good man. Without this knowledge, I assumed it was a really droopy bunny suit. Never seen a white shemagh before... but then again, I'm as culturally sound as a rock. Haha. No disrespect intended, homie! :cool2


----------



## urca

MrMykalz™ said:


> I see...
> 
> My sincerest apologies then, my good man. Without this knowledge, I assumed it was a really droopy bunny suit. Never seen a white shemagh before... but then again, I'm as culturally sound as a rock. Haha. No disrespect intended, homie! :cool2


Don't worry about it mate,it's not like it's offending or anything,so don't worry about it 

*imagines the shemagh as a bunny's head*


----------



## Lady Eastwood

8*D


Forgot one.


----------



## McQueen

Wax museums are fucking creepy.


----------



## Domenico

Catalanotto said:


> 8*D
> 
> 
> Forgot one.


Why am i not surprised you said "I would put that big black dick in my mouth"?

unk2


----------



## NewJack's Shank

.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Domenico said:


> Why am i not surprised you said "I would put that big black dick in my mouth"?
> 
> unk2


Oh DO TELL. I would love to read what awful assumptions you have.


I actually don't desire black dick, whether it be in my mouth or in my vagina. I just don't find many, if any, black men to be incredibly legit attractive.


----------



## Harbinger

Catalanotto said:


> Oh DO TELL. I would love to read what awful assumptions you have.
> 
> 
> I actually don't desire black dick, whether it be in my mouth or in my vagina. I just don't find many, if any, black men to be incredibly legit attractive.


I assume you have an awesome taste in superheroes!


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

I miss my hair


----------



## TRDBaron

And this is what i do as a hobby, track marshal at the Zandvoort race track in Holland. I'm the guy standing next to the SLS


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

This is from when me and Froot went to the My Little Pony convention last week. 

My Fluttershy costume easily outshone Froots Apple Jack costume.


----------



## Evolution

I... I don't even...


----------



## WWTDD

^:lol


----------



## Domenico

A Divorce Lawyer said:


> This is from when me and Froot went to the My Little Pony convention last week.
> 
> My Fluttershy costume easily outshone Froots Apple Jack costume.


 
:yes


----------



## Harbinger

Evolution said:


> I... I don't even...


..know what to say...

I said the exact same thing.


----------



## TRDBaron

...What the fuck was just displayed on my retina?!


----------



## Josh

where do we go from here???????????????


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Froot picked this one out as his fave, it really shows my sexy figure. He called me his calfzilla. <3 










You guys want a piece of my flutterhips?


----------



## Evolution

I bet you were drowning in pussy by the end of that convention am I right?

That outfit + those kicks = CHICK MAGNET


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

I was surrounded by puddles. :ksi1


----------



## just1988

*Just had a reunion with my alma mater club, great placement of my mate Brad whose hoody seems to spell "Hitler"*


----------



## MOX

just1988 said:


> *Just had a reunion with my alma mater club, great placement of my mate Brad whose hoody seems to spell "Hitler"*


Is this a game of synchronised Charades?

Okay, I'm game.

Two syllables.


----------



## Harbinger

Evolution said:


> I bet you were drowning in pussy by the end of that convention am I right?
> 
> That outfit + those kicks = CHICK MAGNET


Wait, that's a guy? I really just thought it was a really ugly girl...

Not saying you're an uggo, but if you were a chick...eckkk


----------



## BULLY

3VK said:


> Wait, that's a guy? I really just thought it was a really ugly girl...
> 
> Not saying you're an uggo, but if you were a chick...eckkk


LOL me too, I just didn't want to say anything.


----------



## CMWit

No pic of me this time, just of my 4th of July rig, had it set up so that it would be timed a perfect minute 29 to be shot alongside Van Halen's Eruption, this took a while as had to figure length vs time but all joined together so only had to light one wick, plus on a board for easy and quick removal sine firworks aren't allowed in my state


----------



## NewJack's Shank

A Divorce Lawyer said:


> Froot picked this one out as his fave, it really shows my sexy figure. He called me his calfzilla. <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys want a piece of my flutterhips?


What has been seen cannot be unseen..:no:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

3VK said:


> Wait, that's a guy? I really just thought it was a really ugly girl...
> 
> Not saying you're an uggo, but if you were a chick...eckkk





YESYESYES said:


> LOL me too, I just didn't want to say anything.


Come on lads, do you think if that really was me I would upload such pictures? :lol

Somebody had an unprotected PB account and had them pictures on.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan

Met AJ Styles today on his Australia tour.


----------



## Klee

This is a pic of myself and my new music project performing at Nozstock festival in the UK. 

We are called *Bedlam Beats Asylum*. 

I'm in the blue t-shirt and I'm the beatboxer. There is also a singer far left, rapper and bass guitarist using a hot hand effects pedal.

We're fucking sick!!! BTW


----------



## That Guy

I'm on the right.


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## AlbertWesker




----------



## will94

Met one of my absolute favorite drummers ever last night -- Morgan from Sevendust


----------



## just1988

*Me with 3 time Olympic (judo) gold medallist Tadahiro Nomura.









Me with Naoko Takahashi, Olympic gold medal winning marathon runner.

I bumped into them both whilst at the Olympic Women's Freestlye Wrestling finals this week, they were both super nice and really humble. There were a load of Japanese people in our section and they went absolutely mental over them and they smiled, took pictures and signed whatever was asked of them, class act(s)*


----------



## Cactus

Man, you are really starting to look like Hitler.


----------



## just1988

Cactus said:


> Man, you are really starting to look like Hitler.


*I know, it's not a good look at all, is it! I've been super busy and super lazy lately, need to make time to visit the barbers!*


----------



## Evolution

Another wedding, another bow-tie.


----------



## Shepard

Who's the lucky girl :side:


Looking smart (Y)


----------



## Rush

with that haircut i don't think he's taking a lady :troll


----------



## Ruth

Last post got accidentally deleted from Imageshack, so here's a more high quality pic:


----------



## StarJupes

you and Rush could be related.

Froot you insanely look like a rival of mine in real life. yeah a rival.


----------



## chargebeam

At my uncle's wedding.


----------



## That Guy

A few months back, found on my computer.


----------



## MOX

Evolution said:


> Another wedding, another bow-tie.


Yeah riiiiight, a wedding. Except that I found the finished version online:


----------



## MarkusB

Me being a tool:


----------



## Harbinger

Evolution said:


> Another wedding, another bow-tie.












:kobe


----------



## GothicBohemian

After poking around in this thread, I felt like I had some weird, unfair advantage knowing what you lot look like while I get to sit back and be faceless. That's hardly seems right. I'm also getting tired of most everyone here thinking I'm a guy, so here ya go:


Not a guy.









That should do. No, I'm not homeless and sleeping under that tarp, even if I do obviously buy my hats at the dollar store. And trust me, there was something very interesting happening to the side.

(Really hope no one I know is lurking around here... :argh: )


----------



## Nas

Defo a guy.


----------



## Headliner

Evolution should be like a model. No ****.


----------



## HoHo

My bored look,lol.I need a fix..


----------



## Horselover Fat




----------



## JT Martin

:lol Rush and Evo look like they could be brothers.


----------



## ForestCrush

The camera isnt really my friend


----------



## Chrisp_Morg




----------



## Stax Classic

Oh god, reminds me it's almost Burning Man time.


----------



## BULLY

Chrisp_Morg said:


>


I'm scared.


----------



## MDizzle

Marking out for The Colony last night at 'Ring of Wax' in Indianapolis.

Right after this, Sugar Dunkerton came over and challenged me to a "Shirt on a Hangar" match for my Minion Shirt.


----------



## Rush

JT Martin said:


> :lol Rush and Evo look like they could be brothers.


what? i don't see it at all :hmm:


----------



## scrilla

WCW said:


>


had no clue you were scott keith the man who reviews my matches on EWR.


----------



## Tarfu

CZW4Life said:


> Marking out for The Colony last night at 'Ring of Wax' in Indianapolis.


Fire Ant and that arm just don't go together. Something's on...


----------



## JT Martin

Rush said:


> what? i don't see it at all :hmm:


:lol 

All jokes aside, I thought you looked older than 26. :side:


----------



## Rush

26? :kobe


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Evo looks like the True Religion mannequin I saw wearing the t-shirt that I bought last month. It was one of them fancy ass mannequins with facial features and eyebrows and... your hair. Or maybe it was a real person, IDK, but Evo looks like him/it, anyways.


----------



## i$e




----------



## Horselover Fat

scrilla said:


> had no clue you were scott keith the man who reviews my matches on EWR.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2RWIKKP7Fw


----------



## Yeah1993

Owen Hart shirt is nowhere near as great as the Mistico one


----------



## Horselover Fat

Yeah1993 said:


> Owen Hart shirt is nowhere near as great as the Mistico one


the fact that it is tucked in more than makes up for it


----------



## i$e

ladies dont all rep me at once ok


----------



## Mikey Damage

ise, call me you sexy bitch.


----------



## i$e

ill call you after work babe


----------



## will94

With Adam and Jesse of Killswitch Engage yesterday afternoon. I think it's getting about time for me to kill the semi-long hair.


----------



## Patrick Bateman




----------



## Tarfu

will94 said:


> With Adam and Jesse of Killswitch Engage yesterday afternoon. I think it's getting about time for me to kill the semi-long hair.


HOVER HAND


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Froot said:


> Last post got accidentally deleted from Imageshack, so here's a more high quality pic:


Somebody just smoked his lunch. :westbrook2


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## BULLY

will94 said:


> With Adam and Jesse of Killswitch Engage yesterday afternoon. I think it's getting about time for me to kill the semi-long hair.


You lucky bastard! Killswitch are one of my favourite bands.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Some photos from my New York trip. I'm the white kid with the Ontario Championships red shirt in the first photo.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

Me at Christmas Dinner








Me on the last day of the season where we won the league vs QPR








Me showing off my exceptionally large finger to the world.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

I need to call Mario and Luigi and tell them that I'm their long lost brother.


----------



## fergieska

Got bored one day so pulled some funny faces.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan

Got some photo's from yesterday at the airport in Melbourne, Australia.
Daniel Bryan is the nicest guy ever.
































CM Punk smashed a guys camera for touching him.


----------



## Edgehead 26

Shit Brodus Clay is huge...


----------



## BULLY

Edgeheadbellafan: Cool photos man would have loved to have got a photo with Daniel Bryan, I'm in melbourne too.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Yes, I'm aware I'm a little bit wet.


----------



## Tarfu

EdgeHeadBellaFan said:


> CM Punk smashed a guys camera for touching him.


Oh, Punk. You so bad.


----------



## Headliner

> CM Punk smashed a guys camera for touching him.


I'm just waiting for him to fuck with the wrong fan.


----------



## McQueen

Make sure its you Headliner. You may look and act like Carlton on the outside but we all know you're really a thug.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan

BULLY said:


> Edgeheadbellafan: Cool photos man would have loved to have got a photo with Daniel Bryan, I'm in melbourne too.


Bryan is such a nice guy, he stopped for everyone to take a photo. Did you go to the Raw live show at Rod Laver Arena?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Wait, can you get more detailed about Punk smashing a guy's camera?


----------



## NoyK

Well since I've posted myself in the rants section, I guess.. Well here's me.
























´














And for the record, yes, I hate smiling. Deal with it >_>.

*There's a difference between smiling and smirking*




On a second note, it feels like I'm the only one here who has never taken a picture, or hell; seen a WWE Superstar face to face :sad:


----------



## Chrisp_Morg




----------



## TRDBaron

EdgeHeadBellaFan said:


> CM Punk smashed a guys camera for touching him.





Headliner said:


> I'm just waiting for him to fuck with the wrong fan.


Ditto, there is always someone more badass out there.
These stories about Punk seem to add up don't they? I think he's a pretty cool guy when you get to know him though.
I heard him say in an interview that he dislikes the people at the airports because many of them sell the autographs they get from wrestlers.


----------



## TeamRocketGrunt

Me before haircut









Me after









I'm 18 btw, not 12 even though i look it


----------

